# ****Fairy Godmailer List Part II***** (AKA: FGM)



## rescuetink

Ok, so we overloaded the first thread, which is FANTASTIC!!  That means that there's a LOT of us out there spreading the magic!! But when the thread ended I knew we couldn't let the magic end!!  So I contacted WebMasterKathy and she said we could just start a new thread!!  

So here it is, the new Fairy Godmailer List Part II, let the magic continue!!  

For those of you new here this is how it works!!!  

If you are going to WDW, DL (Or maybe on DCL stopping at CC where they have a post office) you can ask someone to send a post card to your children from their favorite Disney character (sometimes specific characters are hard, or impossible, to find, so be flexible!) with a note saying something like we're here waiting for you, or whatever you want, especially if there's something special your celebrating while you’re there!!!

You in turn would offer to do this for others!!


_Please make sure when you make a request you state how many cards you are requesting, which park/cruise you'll be at/on, and what dates you'll be there.  This will let others know if they will be there before you and can be your FGM.  You can then correspond names and address in private through PM's rather than posting personal information here!!_

Walt Disney built the magic, and we can help continue spreading it!!  

David  

Thread #1:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=842646

_*I HAVE HEARD FROM MANY PEOPLE, INCLUDING OUR FGM THAT POST CARDS ARE HARD TO FIND IN WDW!!  OUR FGM GOT THEM OUTSIDE OF WDW!!  I HAVE RELATIVES WHO LIVE IN ORLANDO AND I'LL HAVE THEM MAIL ME WHAT I NEED.  HOWEVER, THIS ALL BEING SAID I WOULD SUGGEST THAT YOU TRY AND FIND THEM NEAR HOME AT PLACES LIKE THE DOLLAR STORE, TARGET, WALMART, ETC.. AND THIS WOULD ALSO ALLOW YOU TO FILL THEM OUT DURING YOUR FLIGHT/DRIVE TO WDW!! IF YOU ARE FLYING YOU CAN GET WHAT YOU NEED AT THE AIRPORT, AND IF YOUR DRIVING YOU CAN STOP ON YOUR WAY AT JUST ABOUT ANY STORE ON THE WAY NEAR WDW AND PICK UP WHAT YOU NEED OUTSIDE OF WDW!!*_


----------



## MommaB

We leave in the morning and will be at DWR the 11th-14th. I can send 3 more postcards to anyone in need.  Will check my PMs mid afternoon on the 11th just in case!


----------



## Sha

Glad to find the new thread. Been away from this for awhile. Am at WDW now, but not able to send at the moment. I just want to say though for anyone wondering about doing this... it's GREAT!!! I enjoy doing this and actually still send to some of the kids Ive sent to before and have even met them later (mom knew who I was but the kids didnt). Its a pay it forward kind of magic/sharing.


----------



## rescuetink

MommaB said:


> We leave in the morning and will be at DWR the 11th-14th. I can send 3 more postcards to anyone in need.  Will check my PMs mid afternoon on the 11th just in case!





Sha said:


> Glad to find the new thread. Been away from this for awhile. Am at WDW now, but not able to send at the moment. I just want to say though for anyone wondering about doing this... it's GREAT!!! I enjoy doing this and actually still send to some of the kids Ive sent to before and have even met them later (mom knew who I was but the kids didnt). Its a pay it forward kind of magic/sharing.



*I WANNA BE THERE NOW!!!!  NOW I SAID!!!  NOW!!!!  

Oh yea, and I think my kids do too!!!   Have fun you too!!  And tell Mickey and the gang we'll be there soon!!!*


----------



## rescuetink

DisneyMommy1022

Did you get my PM???


----------



## rescuetink

Where did everyone go from the first thread??


----------



## mommy2paisley

This is an awesome idea!!!!  We'll be there Oct. 2-10 and could send a couple if anyone wants us to.  Matter of fact, I'd LOVE to do that for someone!!!!!

If anyone will be there sometime before Oct. we'd love to have one sent to our DD!!!!!!


----------



## airforcemomof2

We will be at WDW end of Aug/beginning of Sept. I would love to send postcards, and it would be great for my kids to get one too! This is such a great idea!


----------



## lizbeth374

I will be going in the next few weeks with my daughter (not sure of the date yet) and I will also be going the first weekend in November with my son. I would be very appreciative if someone would send cards for them. If someone wouldn't mind sending them out, please pm me.

Also, I would like to send some out while I am there. PM me. 

This is an awesome idea!


----------



## 2BEKs

We'll be at WDW from 20 - 25 August.

we're 1st timers and celebrating DS7s bday (Aug 21st) and our Anniversary (13  years!).


I can send cards while we're there - and would LOVE it if someone could send cards to my kids too (DD8 and DS6 turning 7).

PM me if you'll be at the world or if you need me to send for late Aug/Sept.


----------



## rescuetink

Thanks to davis65 as our kids got their FGM cards today and the kids were THRILLED!!!    I asked my son how Mickey knew he was comming and he said he called him on the Mickey phone in his bedroom and told him.  I have an old style Mickey phone where Mickey holds the receiver in his hand.  We don't use the phone so it's in his room for decoration and play.

My daughter is walking around with her cards and when you try and look at it she hugs it and says MINE!!!  

I updated the first thread with some new information!!!

Let's keep spreading the magic!!!  

David


----------



## jlhill4444

Hi.  Will be going May 1-6 and am willing to send 3 postcards.  Let me know if you are interested.

Julia


----------



## roobug

We will be there June 24th - July 1st if anyone would like us to send cards PM me.  I think we already have someone sending our boys cards


----------



## MammaNicholas

Any going this week or early next week that can send some post cards to my kids?  

I'd be happy to pay it forward.  I can volunteer to send 5 the week of 04/24 - 05/01.

Just PM me your child's name, address, special message, and character you think they'd like to hear from.


----------



## DrRae2B

We are going May 9-16 and have one DD age 4. Would LOVE to find someone to send her a postcard and we will return the favor or pass it on to someone else. If anyone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## Marshay

roobug said:


> We will be there June 24th - July 1st if anyone would like us to send cards PM me.  I think we already have someone sending our boys cards



Hey, roobug!  I'll send you a PM now.  We are going in mid-July and I'd love for my daughter to get a card if you think you can mail it in June so it gets to her in time.

That said, I can also be FGM to someone.  We travel/will be in WDW July 9-21st so probably best if your trip was in August (July may be cutting it too close).


----------



## scrappinannie

We'll be at Disney from May 16-24th and would love to be someone's FGM.  Our DD is 3 and this will be her first trip to WDW.  She's totally into princesses!  If anyone is interested, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## rescuetink

scrappinannie said:


> We'll be at Disney from May 16-24th and would love to be someone's FGM.  Our DD is 3 and this will be her first trip to WDW.  She's totally into princesses!  If anyone is interested, please PM me.  Thanks!



We are there May 8th - 14th and would be delighted to send a card to your daughter!!

PM me the info if you would like us to send one out for her while we're there!!

David


----------



## sweetp248

I will be in disney is just a week and a half, I have agreed to send some cards, but I need some help with what to write on them.  The kids I will be sending them to are three 2 year olds and two 6-year olds. Any creative ideas?


----------



## luvleedeas

Hello...not sure how this works but I am looking for a fairy godmailer for 3 kids. 

all with birthdays for disney!! 

we are going for the 1st time may 14th-26th and i would be willing to be a fairy godmailer as well!!

Thank you!


----------



## luvleedeas

jlhill4444 said:


> Hi.  Will be going May 1-6 and am willing to send 3 postcards.  Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Julia



hi julia.  im too new i guess to pm you. have you filled your 3 kid limit yet?  thank you


----------



## cyndisun

We will be at WDW Aug. 12-17th and can send at least two postcards.  PM me if you are interested!


----------



## desert_starr_57

We are going down May 22-28th and I would gladly send for someone.  

If anyone is willing to send for my 2 please let me know.


----------



## weezy26nm

How exactly does this work? Do you write the card in your own handwriting or do you need to get the character to sign it? Would like to do this but not sure how it is done.


----------



## disneyCanadian

We are going May 10-20 and have DS age 8, DD age 6 and DD age 4. Would LOVE to find someone to send them each a postcard and we will return the favor by doing the same for someone else. If anyone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## TTomlinson

Looks like a few of us there that week! I have 4 boys although the oldest is not that into this stuff... yet  I'd be glad to send out lots of postcards! We have been thinking of pay it forward kinds of things to do while on our trip because we have been so blessed with even getting to take this trip with Tyler. I've PMed a few people already, but if anyone going in the next week or two would like to send them to my boys, especially Tyler, that would be great!

We will be celebrating Tyler's bday while we are there, he turns 6 the week before, and my Brett is turning 12 while we are at Disney so two birthday celebrations and of course the specialness of their first visit to Disney and a Wish trip... whew! lots to celebrate for sure!

Hugs!


----------



## mjaclyn

My friends are going on their very first trip to WDW on April 28th. They have a 3 year old and a 1 year old and I'm sure they would be thrilled to get a postcard from Mickey welcoming them to Disney for the first time. I realize this is short notice, but if anyone is willing please PM me! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rescuetink

weezy26nm said:


> How exactly does this work? Do you write the card in your own handwriting or do you need to get the character to sign it? Would like to do this but not sure how it is done.



You purchase post cards and write them out and send them for the kids your sending them to!!  I'll have my DW write out the princess cards since she has nicer handwriting, and I'll write some of the others like Mickey!!  No one is going to have the perfest charachter handwriting, but that's not what counts!!

_I am still hearing that it's difficult to find postcards in WDW, so I'll reiterate from the first post, you may want to get them at the airport if flying, or stop at a store on your way in if your driving (like us) and pick them up!!  There were some suggestions on the firts thread towards the end of where you can get post cards in WDW so you can check there.  I know our FGM got them outside of WDW!!_


----------



## DrMomof3

We bought postcards at MouseGears at Epcot last weekend.  For girls they only had the cool 3-D looking cards which were a little more expensive (but very nice).  I sent 3 postcards to various children and 3 to my own (I was there for work so my kids stayed in NY).
I'm new to this but I wrote:

Dear _____,
I can't wait to see you soon!!!

Love,
_______ (Mickey, Tinkerbell, The Princesses, etc.)

My kids enjoyed them! I know one of the kids for whom I was a Fairy GM liked it, too.

Amanda


----------



## Suzanna1973

Subscribing! I've been a FGM 3 times and can't wait to do it again. I leave for WDW August 26th and can send 3 postcards. PM me your child's name, address, favorite character and any other info you want me to put in the postcard.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

We will be there June 2-10th, 2010.  I can send out 3 or 4 for girls if someone would be willing to send 2 my way.  We would need a Cindy one and then a Snow White one.  Would be cool if someone was going to Universal as well and could send out a Harry Potter one (if they are availble yet) to my 14yr old.  I could do the same if WWHP is open for a soft opening when we are there on June 7 and 8.


----------



## rescuetink

DrMomof3 said:


> We bought postcards at MouseGears at Epcot last weekend.



We arrive on Saturday and will be in Epcot on Sunday so this would work for us since we plan to mail the cards on Monday... or drop them off at the front desk Sunday night!!  

Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## DrMomof3

rescuetink said:


> We arrive on Saturday and will be in Epcot on Sunday so this would work for us since we plan to mail the cards on Monday... or drop them off at the front desk Sunday night!!
> 
> Thanks for your input!!!



Glad I could help! I'm a beginner at this stuff!!!

Amanda


----------



## Goofy4

DD needs a postcard by 4/27 for her friend who will with us for her 16th birthday. Anyone going (very) soon?

I'll take 3 or 4 requests for our 4/27 trip. PM me with details.


----------



## MikeandSulley

We'll be there May 2-9 and can send 2, pm me if you're interested.


----------



## brattosa

We'll be visiting WDW 6/26 - 7/2 and can send out 6 postcards while there.  PM me if interested and we'll be more than happy to share the magic.


----------



## dezimber

MikeandSulley said:


> We'll be there May 2-9 and can send 2, pm me if you're interested.



I am also willing to send 2-4 during the same week.


----------



## AuroraRose

I'll be at WDW from May 1-8, and I would love to help out and send some Disney cheer! If anyone needs someone to send anything, just let me know!


----------



## luvleedeas

Hello.  I am too new to pm anyone  
i am looking for a fairy godmailer for 2 cards (3 kids)
we are going may 14-26 and will do the same for 6 kids.


----------



## MammaNicholas

Hey.  I'm full up with 8 cards.  

No volunteers to send any to my 2 kids, but that's okay, I realize I came seeking this so late for our trip.  I'll send them something from work, they'll probably never notice it's not from Florida.


----------



## Goofy4

Looking for a *last minute (4/28) postcard*. Anyone leaving soon or there now?

Also taking requests for our 4/28 trip.


----------



## LKD

I'd love to do this!
I'm just confused on where we are supposed to mail them


----------



## Goofy4

LKD said:


> I'd love to do this!
> I'm just confused on where we are supposed to mail them


 
Via a PM or Email exchange, you'll receive the address, card/character preference, and perhaps something specific to say.


----------



## desert_starr_57

I can send out a couple.  I will be there May 22-28.  Just PM me.


----------



## luvleedeas

going to disneyworld may 14-26 and we can mail 6 cards


----------



## LKD

Goofy4 said:


> Via a PM or Email exchange, you'll receive the address, card/character preference, and perhaps something specific to say.



I meant what post office should we take them too be mailed  Sorry <3


----------



## Goofy4

LKD said:


> I meant what post office should we take them too be mailed  Sorry <3


 
Any WDW location is fine. The idea is to get an Orlando (or vicinity) postmark.


----------



## rescuetink

luvleedeas said:


> Hello.  I am too new to pm anyone
> i am looking for a fairy godmailer for 2 cards (3 kids)
> we are going may 14-26 and will do the same for 6 kids.



Any luck??  If not PM me and we'll add you!!!


----------



## luvleedeas

rescuetink said:


> Any luck??  If not PM me and we'll add you!!!



I sure did Goofy4 was kind enough to help out  As well as a few other pm's I got, special thanks to Veals family and TTomlinson ...


----------



## luvleedeas

going to disneyworld may 14-26 and we can mail 6 cards


----------



## rescuetink

luvleedeas said:


> I sure did Goofy4 was kind enough to help out  As well as a few other pm's I got, special thanks to Veals family and TTomlinson ...





Isn't this fun???


----------



## luvleedeas

rescuetink said:


> Isn't this fun???



oh my goodness its adorable!


----------



## mac4fam

I am looking for someone to send (3) for me.  DS (4) DS (7) and DN (5).  We are going June 20th - 27th.  

I would be willing to pay it forward when I am there!

I am new to this so let me know how it works!

Thanks,
Becca


----------



## jaynes

Anyways, This is an awesome idea.


----------



## jaynes

Anyways, This is an awesome idea.


----------



## Punkin472

We are taking our 5 year old son the first week in June.  I will be willing to send 2 that week if someone can send him one from Mickey before we go.  PM me if you are willing.  thanks so much..he would be THRILLED!!!!!!!!


----------



## pasofan

mac4fam said:


> I am looking for someone to send (3) for me.  DS (4) DS (7) and DN (5).  We are going June 20th - 27th.
> 
> I would be willing to pay it forward when I am there!
> 
> I am new to this so let me know how it works!
> 
> Thanks,
> Becca



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## rescuetink

mac4fam said:


> I am looking for someone to send (3) for me.  DS (4) DS (7) and DN (5).  We are going June 20th - 27th.
> 
> I would be willing to pay it forward when I am there!
> 
> I am new to this so let me know how it works!
> 
> Thanks,
> Becca



It looks like you have a FGM!!  

If you have any questions just PM me!!!  

David


----------



## mac4fam

Thanks to Shelly for helping me out.

Again ... still willing to send for someone June 20 - 27th.  

Let me know.

Becca


----------



## lil1squirt

I will be going  June 2-7, I would gladly send out 2 cards.
I would love if someone could send my teo little girls cards.


----------



## sjnocill

Punkin472 said:


> We are taking our 5 year old son the first week in June.  I will be willing to send 2 that week if someone can send him one from Mickey before we go.  PM me if you are willing.  thanks so much..he would be THRILLED!!!!!!!!



I can send you one if you haven't already gotten a volunteer.  I will be there May 17-19.

I would love if someone could send me one in the next few weeks.


----------



## sjnocill

lil1squirt said:


> I will be going  June 2-7, I would gladly send out 2 cards.
> I would love if someone could send my teo little girls cards.



I can send one to you as well. I will be there May 17-19.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

We are headed to WDW 4/29 & would be happy to once again send out some postcards

Please PM the info


----------



## ut*disney

We will be at WDW June 9 through June 13, then on the DCL June 13 - June 18.  I'd be happy to send out some postcards.

We would also love it if someone could send us two postcards before our trip.


----------



## sjnocill

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are headed to WDW 4/29 & would be happy to once again send out some postcards
> 
> Please PM the info



Can you send me one? (I can't PM you yet but I assume you can PM me)

Thanks.


----------



## PrincessPeyton

Hi!  We will be at Disney in 99 LONG days, August 1st to 5th.  Hoping someone can send my two kids some Disney Happiness!  Also, I can send plenty when we are there...just send me info in a PM!  TIA!


----------



## rescuetink

We will be there May 8th till May 14th and can add a few more to our FGM list!!!   

David


----------



## ut*disney

PrincessPeyton said:


> Hi!  We will be at Disney in 99 LONG days, August 1st to 5th.  Hoping someone can send my two kids some Disney Happiness!  Also, I can send plenty when we are there...just send me info in a PM!  TIA!



I can send some for your kiddos while we are at WDW June 13-18 if you want to PM me the information.


----------



## rainydayplay

If anyone will be there in June and wouldn't mind sending a birthday card...  I'd be willing to mail you card in advance, complete with postage.  

We were there on DD's birthday last year, so it seems like it would be super fun  & special to get a birthday card from her favorite princesses.


----------



## rescuetink

sjnocill said:


> I can send you one if you haven't already gotten a volunteer.  I will be there May 17-19.
> 
> I would love if someone could send me one in the next few weeks.



Did you get someone yet???  

David


----------



## sjnocill

rescuetink said:


> Did you get someone yet???
> 
> David



I think so, but I am trying to get to 10 post so that I can reply to the PM. 

...this makes 9


----------



## rescuetink

sjnocill said:


> I think so, but I am trying to get to 10 post so that I can reply to the PM.
> 
> ...this makes 9



So one more and you can PM?????   Please let me know!!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

We still have room for a few more postcards. We leave Thursday~

Maria


----------



## Punkin472

"I can send you one if you haven't already gotten a volunteer. I will be there May 17-19."

I got someone sending him one.  Thanks so much!

Anyone need one sent the first week of June?


----------



## wife&mom3

Hi I just found this thread! It sounds great. My three little girls would love to get a card. We are leaving May 8th It is short notice but if I would have found this a long time ago I would have asked!
If anyone has a couple of cards to send (3) Your can PM me
Thanks!!


----------



## kaweb

I'll be happy to send some postcards!  We'll be there in late October 2010.

PM me if you would like a card!


----------



## DisneyNut4Life

I will be there May 26th thru June 6th if anyone needs cards! 

Just pm me your info!


----------



## js092097

Would someone please mail my little boy a postcard from Mickey. We are going in June. I will return the favor for anyone going after June 11th.


----------



## llcole111

We are going June 12 thru the 20th. Would someone send my girls a card? Thanks!


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

we will be in WDW June 3 to 12 I'll be happy to send some postcards! 
PM me if you would like a card!


----------



## Mandsu1

I will be in DW from May 8 - 14 if anyone would like me to mail out any postcards!  We are also going to Universal.  Send me a PM if you would like one!


----------



## rescuetink

Mandsu1 said:


> I will be in DW from May 8 - 14 if anyone would like me to mail out any postcards!  We are also going to Universal.  Send me a PM if you would like one!



Hey, we'll be there at the same time!!  

We'll look for you while we're there!!!


----------



## Mommytink

We are going July 14th and I have 3 little ones.  Would be happy to receive a postcard and will love to spread the pixie dust!


----------



## luvleedeas

were leaving in 16 days... still have room for some more kids to get cards. pm me let me know


----------



## CapnJacksGirl

We'll be there May 13-21.  PM me with your info if you want me to send a card!  I love doing this.....DH laughs at me because it's one of the highlights of my trips!


----------



## Dawner

Paying it forward ~ While at Disney !!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Hi All !!! I have done this in the past, and wanted to know if there was anyone out there that may want to continue the fun !!! 

 On other trips to Disney I have gotten the names and addresses of anyone wishing to have a postcard sent to someone from Disney ... it could be for an adult, child, etc...it could be to wish a 'Happy Birthday' from Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, etc., or it could be a graduation 'Congratulations', etc..!! 

  I will be going to Disney from May 28-30th ( yeah...quick, quick trip, but I just got a job after being unemployed for 14 months here in Michigan, and I just HAD to get a trip in during our long weekend!! ) and...if there is anyone out there that would like me to send a Greeting from Disney, I would love to do that for you!!! 

*** I will do this for the first 4 people that respond to me***



 Also, since I am returning in late May, I was hoping if anyone were going there before the 28th of May ~ if they would be interested in sending a postcard to my dear boyfriend (he's only been to Disney 1x in his 30 years) and I wanted him to receive a greeting that said something fun about coming back, etc...!! 

Just wondering if there may be any interest in doing this ... there may be another thread somewhere ...but, I could not find it !! 

Thank you,
Dawn


----------



## jrcr1999

I am new to this site & unable to send a PM.  I LOVE this idea and hope that I will be able to pay it forward!  Is anyone willing to be a Fair Godmailer for my DD6 & DS3?  My DD will be celebrating her 6th birthday during our stay and this would be such a magical touch!!!  We will be in Disney 5/30-June 5th.  Thanks!


----------



## dezimber

Last Chance!  I leave Friday.  Can take the first 3 to PM me before 8:00pm Thursday night.


----------



## jrcr1999

dezimber said:


> Last Chance!  I leave Friday.  Can take the first 3 to PM me before 8:00pm Thursday night.


I am too new to PM.  Could you please send me a message to my email address so that I can get you my information?  My address is jrcr1999 @ gmail . com  Thanks!


----------



## Dawner

Jrcr1999,

I would love to send some post cards to your little ones!!!
Please PM (private message) me with name, address, fav. character, etc !!

Thank you,
Dawn


----------



## braylan

We are leaving next Thursday. Can someone send my kids one? This is the first time I have seen this thread. This is our first trip and We will be there May 6th -9th and can send another family one! Please PM me for our home address!! Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbellsmomma29

Hey would someone send a couple postcards to my 2 kids we leave friday the 7th 
Thanks


----------



## tinkerbellsmomma29

Oh I forgot to add we will be there May 8th thru the 19th I can mail out a couple


----------



## braylan

bump. Still need someone to send my kids a postcard. We leave next Thursday!! Please PM me 4 my address. We will send another family one while we are there.


----------



## Veals_Family

*My girls just got their postcards!!!!  My oldest told me that Mickey knew she was coming because he's watching her!!! Too cute!*


----------



## xanphylus

Ok. I am heading down for a short trip July 6-9. I would love for someone to send my DS1 a postcard before we leave! 

We have done this before and always love to mail out several while we are there as well. So I can take about 5 names and addresses to mail out that week. 

Let me know if you can either mail one out to us, or would like one that week!


----------



## rescuetink

I am sad to say that we are full up with about 10 cards to send!!  Although we are THRILLED to be sending cards out to so many kids, we have to draw the line somewhere, and we already have the 10 cards to complete and send!!

     I wish you all the best in connecting and getting your FGM, and I hope that either way you will all be continuing to spread the magic!!  

David


----------



## omegsmom

We'll be there 5/8 -5/15, if anyone would like postcards sent during that time, I'd be glad to send a few!  PM me with your details!


----------



## jrcr1999

Yeah, I'm so happy that someone will be sending my DD & DS cards!  Thanks David!!!    We hope to spread the magic ourselves.  So, if anyone would like us to send out a postcard, we will be in Disney 5/30 thru 6/5.  Just PM me your info.


----------



## omegsmom

I'm full now... Hope everyone finds what they need!  If you got a reply back from me on your PM, then I have you and you are all set!  



omegsmom said:


> We'll be there 5/8 -5/15, if anyone would like postcards sent during that time, I'd be glad to send a few!  PM me with your details!


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

I am looking for someone to mail my kids a post card from Mickey and Gang. 

Can anyone help us out?


----------



## xanphylus

DisneyDorkORama said:


> I am looking for someone to mail my kids a post card from Mickey and Gang.
> 
> Can anyone help us out?



When are you going? We are going in July if you would like one then- pm me!


----------



## bricorssk

I would love if someone would be willing to mail one to my Daughter (we will leave the 18th of June)  I would be willing to mail one out in return (June 20-26) to someone in need


----------



## jrcr1999

bricorssk said:


> I would love if someone would be willing to mail one to my Daughter (we will leave the 18th of June)  I would be willing to mail one out in return (June 20-26) to someone in need


We are going 5/30-6/5.  If you would like us to send one to your DD, please PM her name, age, address and what characters she likes.  We would love to pay it forward!


----------



## bricorssk

jrcr1999 said:


> We are going 5/30-6/5.  If you would like us to send one to your DD, please PM her name, age, address and what characters she likes.  We would love to pay it forward!



Thank you!  I will pm you now

If anyone needs one sent (June 20-26) Please pm me


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

xanphylus said:


> When are you going? We are going in July if you would like one then- pm me!



I wont be going until next year but I want a post card from "Mickey and Gang (or friends) that says "We miss you! Come back and visit us soon!"

I am hoping if this comes in the mail it would help motivate my kids into saving money for our trip.


----------



## xanphylus

Ok... horrible news here. My trip is canceled!  Due to having to get a new A/C system, we can't afford our mini-trip. I don't think I have any cards that I promised out yet. I know I have several coming and I will pm you guys - if anyone still wants to write Davy, and I am sure he would love it, just make it a "We miss you" or "Hope to see you at Christmas!" type card now... *sniff, sniff* We are going to try to save up for Christmas now, but we are blown out the water for summer- our new heating/air system is gonna be $7700!!!!  I sooooo don't have that kinda money, so financing it is! (Ok... more info than anyone here really ever wanted to know... but I am venting and it feels good!)


----------



## Marshay

xanphylus said:


> Ok... horrible news here. My trip is canceled!  Due to having to get a new A/C system, we can't afford our mini-trip. I don't think I have any cards that I promised out yet. I know I have several coming and I will pm you guys - if anyone still wants to write Davy, and I am sure he would love it, just make it a "We miss you" or "Hope to see you at Christmas!" type card now... *sniff, sniff* We are going to try to save up for Christmas now, but we are blown out the water for summer- our new heating/air system is gonna be $7700!!!!  I sooooo don't have that kinda money, so financing it is! (Ok... more info than anyone here really ever wanted to know... but I am venting and it feels good!)



Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your AC.  We had to get a new one a few years ago and that $5K+ knocked the wind out of our sails, too.

But at least you'll be cool this summer ... and Disney will be there for your next trip.


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

DisneyDorkORama said:


> I am looking for someone to mail my kids a post card from Mickey and Gang.
> 
> Can anyone help us out?



Did you find someone ?  if you are going after June 12th I'd be happy to mail your kids one.


----------



## ut*disney

I posted earlier, but it is now several pages back.  We are going June 9-13 for Star Wars Weekend.  Send me your information if you want us to send your kiddos postcards.


----------



## TTomlinson

Been awhile since I checked in on this thread. I have some postcards to send already but would love to send some more if anyone still is looking for FGM. We will be there May 16-22 for a MAW trip for my son Tyler. I think we have a few cards coming but this is such a big deal for my boys that if anyone else still wants to send cards, please PM me and I will send you info!

I can probably send about 6-8 more cards so get me your info!!!

Hugs...


----------



## Finniecat

My kid's cards arrived today and they are SOOSOOOOOOOO Excited - the look on my daughter's face was AWESOME!!!!  
Thanks you to our Fairy Godmailer - you spread the Disney magic all the way to Texas.

I will be in the parks from June 29 - July 6. If anyone would like us to send some cards - up to 3 let me know and I will be happy to get on it for you.

LOVE THIS!


----------



## amymeyer

We are going in a mere week and a half, and if anyone is there, or in the next few days, I would love for my girls to get one!  I am not sure how to PM since I am new, but would love to pay it forward to the 1st 5 who let me know!  Instructions to pm (or see pm's) would be good too!

Hoping you can help!

We are there May 13 - 23!


----------



## hollybearsmom

I will be there June 5-9 and would love to add to the magic, I'll mail four postcards.....pm me your address


----------



## amymeyer

amymeyer said:


> We are going in a mere week and a half, and if anyone is there, or in the next few days, I would love for my girls to get one!  I am not sure how to PM since I am new, but would love to pay it forward to the 1st 5 who let me know!  Instructions to pm (or see pm's) would be good too!
> 
> Hoping you can help!
> 
> We are there May 13 - 23!



So I figured this all out if anyone wants to pm me!


----------



## bahecasmart

Is anyone going in mid-late July that would be willing to send a card to my kids?
We're travelling in August, and haven't told them.  It's our first visit, and I think it would be fun for them to get an "invitation" from the mouse or Cinderella to come and join them!
I'd love to pay it forward if anyone is traveling in September...


----------



## pasofan

Thank you, philschrek!!!  We have received all our cards and all the girls loved it.  Ashley was thrilled that Tiana knew she was coming.  Kim, the mom of the other girls, was surprised they were handwritten.  I think she was expecting a preprinted card.  Her girls loved their cards, too.

Thanks for spreading the magic.  I can't wait to send my pixie dust  Only 20 more days!


----------



## tiggerplus5

I would be willing to send out 5 postcards.  Our dates are August 21-29.  My niece's daughter is 5 yrs old and just loves the princesses.  I'm also looking for a FGM to pay it forward.  

When my children were younger, we didn't have the disboards.  My youngest is 17 yrs old.  He would not appreciate this. Now that we have little ones coming along, I'm back into obsessive planning mode! 

thanks!


----------



## alimbrogno

If there are people still doing this, it would be GREAT!  My DS5 and I will be there from May 19-26.  If someone could send him a card ASAP that would just make this extra special!  I am taking him for his birthday and he's never been on a vacation before.  Let me know if  anyone can do this!


----------



## brattosa

We'll be visiting WDW 6/26 - 7/2 and can send out 6 postcards while there.  PM me if interested and we'll be more than happy to share the magic.


----------



## 2princes'mom

We are going Sept 4 - 9th. What is the usual amount of time post cards are sent before a trip? 

 I'd love to have some sent to my boys & would be happy to send some out as well.


----------



## tiggerplus5

2princes'mom said:


> We are going Sept 4 - 9th. What is the usual amount of time post cards are sent before a trip?
> 
> I'd love to have some sent to my boys & would be happy to send some out as well.




I'm not sure how long it takes in the mail but I could send some out on Sunday, August 22, 2010.  They should get there in time.  It all depends on you.  I'm trying to schedule mine to come a few weeks before because we plan on counting down the last 30 days.  PM me if you want me to mail them on Sunday.  Maybe someone else can do it earlier in the month.


----------



## itJeff

*Hey!  What a great idea! 

We have three princesses 5, 7, & 11.  I would love to have someone send them a card before we leave May 21st.  We also have some friends going at the same time, if someone would like to add to the magic for them, this is their first trip.  They have a girl and a boy, 8 & 4.  If someone would send them a card it would be great!  They are super excited and this would blow the parents minds!  

PM me if you are willing to send any out for us!  

Also, we will be there from May 22 - 31.  We can mail 5 or 6 out. PM with any requests.  *


----------



## sonnesolsun

TTomlinson said:


> Been awhile since I checked in on this thread. I have some postcards to send already but would love to send some more if anyone still is looking for FGM. We will be there May 16-22 for a MAW trip for my son Tyler. I think we have a few cards coming but this is such a big deal for my boys that if anyone else still wants to send cards, please PM me and I will send you info!
> 
> I can probably send about 6-8 more cards so get me your info!!!
> 
> Hugs...



I'd love one for my DD's birthday! I can pm or email you info if you are still taking requests!


----------



## TTomlinson

Just one last check if anyone still needs cards sent. I think I've PM'd everyone that contacted me, but things are controlled chaos here at best  so if I missed you, or if you still need cards, PM me soon (we leave Sunday early!) and I will add you to our list. We can still send out a few more cards if anyone is still looking for a FGM. Just PM me with all the important info and I will get them out! 

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello, this is wonderful!
We will be there August 18th - 30th and I would love someone to send one for my kids- they would just go crazy.
Also I would love to send out too when we are there, so please PM me if it works for someone. 
Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## itJeff

llcole111 said:


> We are going June 12 thru the 20th. Would someone send my girls a card? Thanks!


*
Do you still need someone to send cards?  We will be in The World from May 22 - 31.  If  you still need some let me know!  *


----------



## my3kids143

We will be visiting WDW for the first time with our 1 yr old son and 2 & 8 yr old girls from June 26 - July 2, we would love it if someone would send us a couple? The kids don't know yet as it's a surprise, and the PC would make it even better! It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Joker237

Hi leaving on 5/30 and want to get a postcard from Mickey before we go
Anyone willing to help?


----------



## itJeff

Joker237 said:


> Hi leaving on 5/30 and want to get a postcard from Mickey before we go
> Anyone willing to help?



Sending you a PM!


----------



## DrMomof3

We're bringing 3 little ones down to the World in August (22-28) and would LOVE some postcards in late July or early August.  I'd be eternally grateful to any kind soul who is willing.  I know 3 is a lot!
I'm more than happy to return the favor when we're there.  Let me know if anyone needs some sent.

Amanda


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

DrMomof3 said:


> We're bringing 3 little ones down to the World in August (22-28) and would LOVE some postcards in late July or early August.  I'd be eternally grateful to any kind soul who is willing.  I know 3 is a lot!
> I'm more than happy to return the favor when we're there.  Let me know if anyone needs some sent.
> 
> Amanda





my3kids143 said:


> We will be visiting WDW for the first time with our 1 yr old son and 2 & 8 yr old girls from June 26 - July 2, we would love it if someone would send us a couple? The kids don't know yet as it's a surprise, and the PC would make it even better! It would be greatly appreciated




If you are still looking for someone to mail out PC for you, let me know and I will be happy to get them out for you on our trip June 3rd to the 12th...

Just PM me the information.


----------



## my3kids143

sonnesolsun said:


> I'd love one for my DD's birthday! I can pm or email you info if you are still taking requests!



Hi,

I got your PM but I can't PM back because I don't have 10 posts....


----------



## danetter

We are going to Disney Sept. 12-18. I have 2 daughters ages 14 and 10 if some of you don't mind sending them a post card..I would definetly appreciate it.

TIA, Danette


----------



## luvleedeas

we are full full full with 15 kids   we leave tmrw!!! soooo excited!!!!


----------



## xanphylus

luvleedeas said:


> we are full full full with 15 kids   we leave tmrw!!! soooo excited!!!!



Hope you have a blast! And thank you for being a FGM to all those kids! Way to spread the pixie dust!!!


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

danetter said:


> We are going to Disney Sept. 12-18. I have 2 daughters ages 14 and 10 if some of you don't mind sending them a post card..I would definetly appreciate it.
> 
> TIA, Danette



We will be there the 1st week of June, if that isn't too early to send them a PC I can send them one.

Just let me know, if you want me to, I still have openings.


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

tiggerplus5 said:


> I'm not sure how long it takes in the mail but I could send some out on Sunday, August 22, 2010.  They should get there in time.  It all depends on you.  I'm trying to schedule mine to come a few weeks before because we plan on counting down the last 30 days.  PM me if you want me to mail them on Sunday.  Maybe someone else can do it earlier in the month.



We will be there the  first part of June, I am not sure if that would be too early for you kiddos to get the PC but if you want I can mail it out.


----------



## ut*disney

my3kids143 said:


> We will be visiting WDW for the first time with our 1 yr old son and 2 & 8 yr old girls from June 26 - July 2, we would love it if someone would send us a couple? The kids don't know yet as it's a surprise, and the PC would make it even better! It would be greatly appreciated





brattosa said:


> We'll be visiting WDW 6/26 - 7/2 and can send out 6 postcards while there.  PM me if interested and we'll be more than happy to share the magic.



We are going June 9-13.  Let me know if you would like for us to be your Fairy Godmailer.


----------



## sonnesolsun

my3kids143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got your PM but I can't PM back because I don't have 10 posts....



Just post three times, random things, like "hi" and you'll have 10 post, then you can pm me back!


----------



## sonnesolsun

ut*disney said:


> We are going June 9-13.  Let me know if you would like for us to be your Fairy Godmailer.



Hey! Maybe we'll see one another!!!


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Hey gang!
I still have room for a few more kids if anyone is searching.
We will be there June 2-10th. 
 OMG that is like 17days away!
I am sure hoping we can get most of our stuff in backpacks and carry-ons.
Jenn


----------



## smithmom

My family is traveling to Disney World in September and I would love for them to get postcards from Mickey Mouse. They would be surprised!!

It would be 3 separate postcards. If there's anyone going soon that might be willing to send some, I would GREATLY appreciate it!!

Send me a message and I'll give you the addresses... 

Of course I will be happy to return the favor to someone who needs postcards sent in September. 

Thanks!


----------



## lsusoftball37

hi, we are going nov19 thur 28. I would love to have someone to send a princess card to my little girl who is 4. And i would be glad to send some out for others just let me know. Stacy


----------



## jenn-n-okla

I need HELP!!!!
Our FGM mailed ours out and we haven't gotten them.  The other kids on her list did however.  I am wondering with all the tornadoes that have ripped through Oklahoma that ours have either been delayed or have ended up in God knows who's field when the twister ripped up houses, mailboxes, barns, cars, you  name it.  My sister's house was damaged but they are all 3 okay.
We will be there June 2-10 and we will be in Dallas on June 1 in a hotel since our flight leaves at 7:30 AM.
So if someone who has their computer there in Disney this week I would REALLY, REALLY, REALLY appreciate 2 being sent.  One is for my daughter age 8 who is a mini me of Cinderella (blue hair, blond eyes, dress, crown, shoes) and the other is my 3 yr old neice who is in love with Snow White and Mary Poppins.
Private message me for the names and addresses.
Thanks Jenn


----------



## pigninnie

i am looking for a FGM who is going in the next week or two.

i am also looking to being a FGM for 2 kids PM for info!


----------



## pigninnie

we will be there from june 6-10


----------



## pigninnie

i am also looking for one for my mom! it her first trip also


----------



## Punkin472

Jordan got his postcard yesterday.  Thank you soooo much Christine!  Hope you are having a ball!

We are leaving 5/31 and will be there until 6/3.  Please let me know if you'd like me to send your child a postcard at that time via pm.  I only have one to send at this point and can send a couple more.


----------



## xanphylus

luvleedeas said:


> we are full full full with 15 kids   we leave tmrw!!! soooo excited!!!!



Davy got his postcard today!!! Thanks a bunch! He was very excited!


----------



## MickeysFans

I love this idea!  We go June 18th and I would be happy to send some magic out.  Just PM me and I will confirm with you.


----------



## sritter78

We will be in Disney June 8-16 if there is a family that would like us to send them a few postcards--just PM me.


----------



## stitchlet

subscribing 

_Hoping_ to be at WDW in Oct/Nov, so will be on the look-out for postcard requests once our plans are finalized . . .


----------



## yenanh00

We will be there Sept 22nd -29nd. I would appreciate if 3 my kids (6 yrs old girl, 3, years old girl , 2 yrs old boy) will get a postcard. I wil return the favor when I get to Disney. Thank you.


----------



## brattosa

yenanh00 said:


> We will be there Sept 22nd -29nd. I would appreciate if 3 my kids (6 yrs old girl, 3, years old girl , 2 yrs old boy) will get a postcard. I wil return the favor when I get to Disney. Thank you.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## brattosa

lsusoftball37 said:


> hi, we are going nov19 thur 28. I would love to have someone to send a princess card to my little girl who is 4. And i would be glad to send some out for others just let me know. Stacy



Sent you a PM


----------



## brattosa

smithmom said:


> My family is traveling to Disney World in September and I would love for them to get postcards from Mickey Mouse. They would be surprised!!
> 
> It would be 3 separate postcards. If there's anyone going soon that might be willing to send some, I would GREATLY appreciate it!!
> 
> Send me a message and I'll give you the addresses...
> 
> Of course I will be happy to return the favor to someone who needs postcards sent in September.
> 
> Thanks!



Sent you a PM as well.


----------



## ut*disney

We are leaving in two weeks, June 8 - June 13.  We would love to send post cards out.  PM me your information!


----------



## darbry

Hi! I love this thread! We will be going June 30th thru July 9th and would like someone who is going soon to be my Fairy Godmailer! I would need 2 postcards! I am willing to pay it forward to anyone else! Thanks! PM me...I can't PM yet...so I don't know if I can get them?? This is new to me...


----------



## darbry

Hi, could you send to my 2 kids while you're down there? This is awesome!!


----------



## Jajone

I will be in Disney for a conference June 6-12. I am willing to send out a few postcards. PM me.


----------



## hollybearsmom

hollybearsmom said:


> I will be there June 5-9 and would love to add to the magic, I'll mail four postcards.....pm me your address



I have room for 2 more, pm if you would like Mickey Mail....


----------



## jenn-n-okla

We will be there June 2-10th and I still have room for 2 more kids to equal my total of 5 to be sent.  
I hope everyone on my list gets theirs as my kids did not.  Not sure what happened.  It could have been the fact we had tornadoes in the area during the time they would have been mailed.  My 3 year neice was suppose to get one but their area was hit pretty hard.  Thank goodness no one in their area was hurt.  Although the 7 yr old boy across the street didn't make it inside in time.  (Not sure what his parents were thinking as in Oklahoma they give you at least 30-15minutes of warning).  He grabbed a hold of a good size tree.  The tree was stripped of all the top limbs and his shoes were sucked off his feet but he ended up with only minor scrapes from the tree bark.  The garage right in front of the tree was sucked up as well.  I can only imagine the kind of therapy that kid will need.  
My soon to be 8yr old was a little disappointed in not getting mail from Cinderella but my neice didn't even know she was getting anything so she could care less.  All my neice cares about is meeting Snow White, Mary Poppins, and Darth Vader.  What a combo.

Anyway pm me ASAP with addresses as I am going to print my list by Friday to be packed with the other papers and stamps.
Jenn in Oklahoma


----------



## live4christp1

We are leaving this Friday, will be in the world May 28 - June 4.  Would love to send out a few cards and spread some .  PM me if you'd like mail.

Cristy


----------



## jenn-n-okla

jenn-n-okla said:


> We will be there June 2-10th and I still have room for 2 more kids to equal my total of 5 to be sent.
> I hope everyone on my list gets theirs as my kids did not.  Not sure what happened.  It could have been the fact we had tornadoes in the area during the time they would have been mailed.  My 3 year neice was suppose to get one but their area was hit pretty hard.  Thank goodness no one in their area was hurt.  Although the 7 yr old boy across the street didn't make it inside in time.  (Not sure what his parents were thinking as in Oklahoma they give you at least 30-15minutes of warning).  He grabbed a hold of a good size tree.  The tree was stripped of all the top limbs and his shoes were sucked off his feet but he ended up with only minor scrapes from the tree bark.  The garage right in front of the tree was sucked up as well.  I can only imagine the kind of therapy that kid will need.
> My soon to be 8yr old was a little disappointed in not getting mail from Cinderella but my neice didn't even know she was getting anything so she could care less.  All my neice cares about is meeting Snow White, Mary Poppins, and Darth Vader.  What a combo.
> 
> Anyway pm me ASAP with addresses as I am going to print my list by Friday to be packed with the other papers and stamps.
> Jenn in Oklahoma



We are full.  I hope everyone finds a FGM.  Now if she could just wave her wand and clean my house and pack my bags I will be all set.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

My soon to be 9yr old was a little disappointed in not getting mail from Cinderella but my neice didn't even know she was getting anything so she could care less.  All my neice cares about is meeting Snow White, Mary Poppins, and Darth Vader.  What a combo.

My 14 yr old just informed me her father....my ex mailed a card from Snow White to my 3 yr old neice.  It was very nice of him to do....considering he changed is plans from being there the same time we were going to this week instead.  My 14 yr old wanted to meet up with them a couple of days so she could spend time with her other sisters.  I was cool with that.  She was super excited to do that too. 
 Then bam ....he changed the date and left the 20th of May.....her 14th birthday was the 21st of May.


----------



## CooperPrincesses

Could I please request a postcard for my DD.  We are taking her to Disney for the first time for her 4th birthday.  We are going October 20-23rd, and she would just be over the moon to get a postcard from one of the Princesses,or even Tinker Bell.  You can pick.

I would really just love it, and would be happy to return the favor as well when we are there in October.


----------



## CooperPrincesses

smithmom said:


> My family is traveling to Disney World in September and I would love for them to get postcards from Mickey Mouse. They would be surprised!!
> 
> It would be 3 separate postcards. If there's anyone going soon that might be willing to send some, I would GREATLY appreciate it!!
> 
> Send me a message and I'll give you the addresses...
> 
> Of course I will be happy to return the favor to someone who needs postcards sent in September.
> 
> Thanks!



If your not full on your Fairy Godmailer roster I would love a postcard sent to my DD in September.  We are traveling to MK for her birthday in late October.  Just PM me and I can give you more info.  Thanks!!


----------



## popisme

Hello fellow Fairygodmailers,

I am in need of someone to send a cards to some special little friends of mine that are going to Disneyland for the 1st time at the end of June.


If anyone if able to help me please let me know...


Thanks in advance,

Mariana


----------



## applelollipop

I would love for my kids to recieve a post card.  We are going the end of August.  Of course I would gladly return the favor for someone else.


----------



## kateandkarysmom

Hi.  We will be there from Sept 29-October 6.  I would be happy to send cards to anyone who wishes, and am hoping someone can send 2 for me.  I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## ut*disney

applelollipop said:


> I would love for my kids to recieve a post card.  We are going the end of August.  Of course I would gladly return the favor for someone else.





kateandkarysmom said:


> Hi.  We will be there from Sept 29-October 6.  I would be happy to send cards to anyone who wishes, and am hoping someone can send 2 for me.  I look forward to hearing from you!



We are going June 9-13 for Star Wars weekend.  We would love to share the Disney magic!  PM me your information!


----------



## Skweesha

Going in Nov/Dec would love 3 for DS's   Can send 5 then or even a couple next week


----------



## GrandMum

I will be in WDW the 9-15.  Would be glad to send cards.  Let me know.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello there,
We will be there last two weeks of August and I would love to send cards out for your children. PM me with you information! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Leavng friday and have two slots left - pm quickly if you'd like me to send a postcard!


----------



## andeeNjoel

We will be there in less than 2 weeks and would love to send postcards 'from Mickey' to up to 4 families. Please PM your info by June 9. 

Thanks!
Andee


----------



## CC12005

popisme said:


> Hello fellow Fairygodmailers,
> 
> I am in need of someone to send a cards to some special little friends of mine that are going to Disneyland for the 1st time at the end of June.
> 
> 
> If anyone if able to help me please let me know...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mariana




PM & I can mail you some cards this week. I am going to Dland on Friday.

Andee N Joel I sent you a PM to see if you would add me to your list. Thanks.


----------



## weluvariel

Traveling to Disney at end of November with DD11 and her Nana 50+.  This is DD's 3rd visit and Nana's First Time Ever!!  If someone would please be able to send out 2 postcards, one to each, I would greatly appreciate it.  I will be more than happy to send out cards for others.  Thanks.


----------



## kerabriann

we are going aug16-24 for a maigcal family gathering my children and my cousins children would be soooo excited to receive post cards! I would gladly love to return the favor for anybody!


----------



## Skweesha

smithmom said:


> My family is traveling to Disney World in September and I would love for them to get postcards from Mickey Mouse. They would be surprised!!
> 
> It would be 3 separate postcards. If there's anyone going soon that might be willing to send some, I would GREATLY appreciate it!!
> 
> Send me a message and I'll give you the addresses...
> 
> Of course I will be happy to return the favor to someone who needs postcards sent in September.
> 
> Thanks!




I could send them this week if you would like.  PM asap and I can get them sent by friday


----------



## Skweesha

applelollipop said:


> I would love for my kids to recieve a post card.  We are going the end of August.  Of course I would gladly return the favor for someone else.




PM me ASAP and I can get them out Friday....maybe you could return the favor when you go?


----------



## andeeNjoel

weluvariel said:


> Traveling to Disney at end of November with DD11 and her Nana 50+.  This is DD's 3rd visit and Nana's First Time Ever!!  If someone would please be able to send out 2 postcards, one to each, I would greatly appreciate it.  I will be more than happy to send out cards for others.  Thanks.





kerabriann said:


> we are going aug16-24 for a maigcal family gathering my children and my cousins children would be soooo excited to receive post cards! I would gladly love to return the favor for anybody!




Have your requests been answered? If not, we'd love to send the post cards to your families. Just send us a PM with your info before June 9th. Thanks!


----------



## LittleMissDisney

I'm doing a grand gathering in December (26-31st) and would love it if someone could send postcards to us.  I would need 3-one for each of the "families" going on our trip.  

TIA

I'd also love to send postcards while I'm there if it would help anyone.


----------



## ut*disney

To the families that have sent me a PM, I've got you down.  We are leaving EARLY Tuesday, June 8.  If there are any more that would like for me to send your children a postcard, send me your information quick!


----------



## CooperPrincesses

LittleMissDisney said:


> I'm doing a grand gathering in December (26-31st) and would love it if someone could send postcards to us.  I would need 3-one for each of the "families" going on our trip.
> 
> TIA
> 
> I'd also love to send postcards while I'm there if it would help anyone.



If your still looking for someone to send cards please PM me.  We are going the last week in October and I would be happy to send out the cards if that is not to early.


----------



## adaygaby

DS6 and I are going to WDW Aug 15th - Aug 20th along with my DBro & his family.

Looking for a FGM to send 2 postcards, one for my DS6 & one for DNiece3 & DNephew7.  This will be first Disney trip for my DBro and family.

I can send postcards during our trip in August.


----------



## Happy Mom2

Sorry... wrong place.


----------



## Inurdrems9

We are going August 6-15. I can send to anyone! Just PM me.


----------



## The Tabasco Kid

We are going the first week in October and would love to have DD & DS get a postcard in September.  We will be glad to return the gesture for anyone going in late October or November.

This is such an AWESOME idea!


----------



## pixistix

We are going to Disney August 7-14th. I would love for a FGM to send my granddaughter a post card! I can send postcards while I'm there too!


----------



## bdoyledimou

We will be going the first two weeks of August, and would love to participate!

If anyone wants something for the Sept month, PM me!!!
If someone is going shortly and could send a couple out for me, one for DN and one for MIL for their first trips I would appreciate it ! (they are both very skeptical about the Disney Magic. I would love to help them embrace it!!


----------



## matt314hew

This is such a great idea.  I would have liked to have someone do this for me, but I have a buddy who is there now and he is getting me a card.


----------



## stephleslie

This is such a wonderful idea. If anyone is going soon and would be willing to do this for my daughter, I would be so grateful. We aren't able to go to Disney World for a few years because I just started graduate school and I know it would make her day.


----------



## Marshay

all is good!


----------



## staceychev

Wow! What an amazing idea! 

This is somewhat last minute, but we're going the week of July 18th. If anyone could be a FGM for my daughter, who will turn five on July 7th, that would be amazing! 

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## bindertroop

roobug said:


> We will be there June 24th - July 1st if anyone would like us to send cards PM me.  I think we already have someone sending our boys cards



Would love if you could send my kiddos a postcard from WDW! I have 2 boys who love Goofy and Donald and a little girl who loves Tinkerbell. I am brand new to this site and don't know how to pm yet. Hope you get this and thank you!

bindertroop


----------



## bindertroop

I am brand new to this wonderful DIS board and we are in need of a Fairy Godmother for my 3 mouseketeer. I have 2 boys and a little girl who would adore any and every post card or picture of a character sent to us. I would also love to return the favor. We will be going 9/2-9/7/10 if anyone needs some post cards for their mouseketeers :}


----------



## kymmyk13

I am leaving this Thursday night, June 17 and will down there until June 26. If you would like a post card sent please PM all the info. I will do 5.


----------



## mom2cookies

We are going the in October 5-12, my DD and I would be happy to send out a few postcards. If you would like for us to send them to someone special is your life, please send a PM, I will not see if you reply as a post ( i tend to " lose" them for some reason)


----------



## tiffjoy

We are going to Disneyland for our daughter's first birthday August 16-17.  

I would really appreciate someone sending her a postcard "from Mickey" that I can put in her memory box- a reminder of her first trip to DL and her first birthday celebration.

I would be more than happy to return the favor.


----------



## DrMomof3

My children just received their fabulous postcards today!!! Thank you to the wonderful FGM who went above and beyond the call of duty!

We'll be in the World from 8/21-8/28.  I'm happy to send out some postcards.  Please PM me if you're in need!!!

Amanda


----------



## Jamoky

Hey Everyone,

I will be there with my family from June 30th to July 14th if anyone needs a FGM just send me a pm with your address, names, and ages of your children (any favourtie characters, etc.) and I would be happy to help. I will send up to 5


----------



## lighttech

Bookmarking the new location... I haven't been on in awhile and was worried I wouldn't find it after it closed.

Such a great thread, and so wonderful everyone helps to make these trips more magical for our kids.  Hoping to plan a trip for next year, and will be back to request cards, and to sign up to send some to others again!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I'd like to request a Fairy Godmailer. My DD8 just sent Pluto a package in the mail. She made him some pictures and sent a note that said he was her favorite character and she loved him. 

I'd love for her to get a postcard back from him. If anyone could help, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Chantell


----------



## ebtbmom

I know this is really last minute, but I'm helping one of my best friends plan his family's first trip and his kids are SOOOOO excited. I would love for them to get postcards from their favorite characters telling the kids how excited they are to meet them, but they are leaving on July 3 so I would need someone who is there now or is headed down this weekend. 

Would anyone like to help me spread the Disney magic?? He has 2 kids, if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hunterfaimly

We are going 8/3-8/11 if anyone needs a fairy godmailer I would be happy to help.  If anyone is willing to send us a card the last week of July that would be great!  Just PM if you need some fairydust sent your way
Noelle


----------



## suzismini

Would love to send some cards!

PM me!


----------



## r&kmommy

My kids got their postcards, thanks a BUNCH to our fairy godmailer!!!

We will be down there Aug 7-15th, and are willing to send 3 postcards out!

PM me!


----------



## Ryansdad0727

We will be there Dec 18-23. Would love to sent some Disney christmas postcards to at least 5 kids.  If someone could send to my son it would be appreciated. PM me.


----------



## Donnie2402

Hi everybody!

I'm brandnew here and from Germany ... found tons of useful informations. this is such a wunderful idea. We are going to WDW at the beginning on october 2010 ... anybody willing to send postcards to Germany for my 4 year old daughter and my 8 year old son?


----------



## Donnie2402

Hi everybody!

I'm brandnew here and from Germany ... found tons of useful informations. this is such a wunderful idea. We are going to WDW at the beginning on october 2010 ... anybody willing to send postcards to Germany for my 4 year old daughter and my 8 year old son?

Greetings from Germany 
Gonda


----------



## TandLMommy28

bindertroop said:


> I am brand new to this wonderful DIS board and we are in need of a Fairy Godmother for my 3 mouseketeer. I have 2 boys and a little girl who would adore any and every post card or picture of a character sent to us. I would also love to return the favor. We will be going 9/2-9/7/10 if anyone needs some post cards for their mouseketeers :}



I think you'd be there at just the right time to send to our kids, I'm going to PM  you.

We will be there on 9/26 to 10/1 and would LOVE to send a postcard or two to some kiddos! How fun!


----------



## mommyof3princess27

We will be going October 24th-0oct 29th and just found someone to be my fairy godmailer so in return i will mail out some postcards to some lucky kiddos! Pm me !


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Donnie2402 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm brandnew here and from Germany ... found tons of useful informations. this is such a wunderful idea. We are going to WDW at the beginning on october 2010 ... anybody willing to send postcards to Germany for my 4 year old daughter and my 8 year old son?
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Gonda



We will be there Aug 18-30th and would love to send you card for your kids. PM me with your info.


----------



## mama2z&l

I just saw this thread and it's a GREAT idea!  If anyone is in Disney World now (and spending time reading this), please contact me to send a card to my 2 princesses!  They'd probably have to go in the mail tomorrow (Sat) or Tuesday, maybe Wed?  We're leaving Sat for a week-so excited!!!  

I can send some too, so if anyone wants a postcard sent from DW around July 16th, send me a message.  

I just tried to send a PM and I can't b/c I'm new to this board  You need to have 10 posts b/f you can send pms.  If Jamoky sees this, can you send me a message?  Or if you're able to send PMs, please ask Jamoky, or anyone else who is at DW right now, to send me a pm.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JenniBB

Hi All!    We are looking forward to our family's FIRST EVER trip to The Magic Kingdom Aug 22-30! 

I'm hoping my 3 kids (ages 13, 11, 7) can get a postcard before our trip...and I am willing to send to someone also!


----------



## NaplesRI

Just told dear grandson (age 7) that we're going back to Disney next Feb. He is quite excited. His first trip was in 2009, so he remembers his favorite things.

I'd love to have someone send him a postcard from Mickey and the gang saying we heard you're coming back.

Could someone do that for me?
I'll PM the info if you can do it. TIA

I sent 1/2 dozen postcards when we were there in 2009- what a great feeling knowing you are making some other child's day~
(we found the best postcards were actually at Walmart btw)


----------



## PirateNation

We are going for a few days starting July 24th.  If anybody is willing to help send my two boys a card it would be appreciated.  They are 4 and 7 and this is the first trip and are extremely excited.  Even if no one responds I will be glad to send a card to some one else going after me.  Let me know.


----------



## jwwi

I will be at DL California July 9th, would anyone like me to mail a postcard to your children?  Any favorite characters?


----------



## Scarboro-red

I'm new here and love this idea. If anyone would like to send three postcards to England for my neice, nephew and very excited girlfriend it would be appreciated.  I will be in disney world 23 Oct - 7 November 2010 and would be more than happy to send some cards out.  As I'm new I don't think I can send a PM.


----------



## mom2cookies

Just wanted to say i got my recipients for Oct postcards.   :0)


----------



## momof1+1+2

We will be going in November I am I happy to send a couple of post cards.  Is there anyone who can send one to my children?  I would need one card only for all 4 of them but not until September.  PM if you are interested in getting one in November and sending one to us in September.  Thanks!


----------



## kdunkle904

We will bw there Sept 8th - 14th. Would love to do this for 3 kids to make their trip magical! Pm me with info if anyone would like!


----------



## jkstewart1800

I can't believe that I am so behind in my planning this year :-(

We leave July 30th.... I was hoping it was not to late to catch someone to do two cards (one for each of my boys) 

and I can do a set of cards for someone else while I am there thru August 8th


----------



## Lil'DisneyMom

We will be in WDW Aug. 15-21, if someone would be willing to send postcards to my 2 kids. We are driving down and leaving home on the 12th so if someone is going towards the end of July or the very beginning of Aug. that would be great!!

I can send a couple out when I am there too!!


----------



## gam8898

We'll be there Oct 2 - Oct 8 this year.  Can someone please send postcards to my 3 yr daughter (loves Princesses) and my 2 boys ages 6 and 8?  They love chip n dale, buzz, mickey, goofy.

Please PM me if you are able to help me out!
Thanks!


----------



## chicmommy

Would SOOOOOOOO appreciate if someone could send my DS and DH a card. We are going to WDW to celebrate their birthdays (same day) Sept. 1 - Sept. 4 2010. 

DS LOVES anyone Toy Story or Lightning McQueen and DH likes Mickey.

I will also be willing to send 4 cards when I get out there myself. Look forward to a PM.

Thank you so much in advance!!!!! GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## chicmommy

PirateNation said:


> We are going for a few days starting July 24th.  If anybody is willing to help send my two boys a card it would be appreciated.  They are 4 and 7 and this is the first trip and are extremely excited.  Even if no one responds I will be glad to send a card to some one else going after me.  Let me know.



Have you found someone to send cards too yet? I would really appreciate if you could send two for me? Let me know.

Thank you .


----------



## jkstewart1800

chicmommy said:


> Would SOOOOOOOO appreciate if someone could send my DS and DH a card. We are going to WDW to celebrate their birthdays (same day) Sept. 1 - Sept. 4 2010.
> 
> DS LOVES anyone Toy Story or Lightning McQueen and DH likes Mickey.
> 
> I will also be willing to send 4 cards when I get out there myself. Look forward to a PM.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!! GREAT IDEA!!!



I just pm'd you!


----------



## tiggerplus5

gam8898 said:


> We'll be there Oct 2 - Oct 8 this year.  Can someone please send postcards to my 3 yr daughter (loves Princesses) and my 2 boys ages 6 and 8?  They love chip n dale, buzz, mickey, goofy.
> 
> Please PM me if you are able to help me out!
> Thanks!



I just PM'ed you.  I would love to send your gang postcards.  I don't have anyone to pay it forward yet.  I will be in the world last week of August.  Does that work for you?


----------



## mama2z&l

We're headed to WDW this Saturday, July 10th and returning the 17th.  If anyone wants me to send their little ones a postcard, please PM me and give me the name, age, address and characters they like and I'll send a card.  

I don't have enough posts to PM anyone...  

A FB friend who lives in Orlando sent my 2 princesses postcards and they loved them!  My DD1 said "Daddy, Cinderella sent me a postcard!" We can't wait!!!


----------



## LuLuO

Got my fairy godmailer. Thanks!


Hi everyone. We are leaving for WDW on Sept 10. I am hoping that someone going in August could do a Fairygodmailer for my two kiddos. This is a bit of a different request. I have the postcards already and I am going to print them up with a note and Mickey's signature and put a stamp on them so all you would have to do is drop them in the mail at WDW. I can put them in the mail to you this week. If anyone is willing to do this, PM me please. Thanks so much.


----------



## kdunkle904

I have not heard back from the woman who wanted me to be her childs Fairy godmaother so I will post again. We will be at WDW from Sept 8-14th. I can send out 3 postcards to anyone who would like them. Just PM me. 

Also we will be going back for a xmas trip at the beginning of Dec. if someone could be my DD age 3 fairy godmother.


----------



## momof1+1+2

Just posting again...we will be there November 3 if anyone needs me to send a card.


----------



## disneydreamer90

cant wait to send out postcards!


----------



## kimsdreamvacation

Hi there everyone! We will be in WDW Sept. 23rd thru Oct.3rd would love to have some FairyGodmailer mail for our kids, and also 1 for my Mom as well since this is her first trip to DW.We will be flying but I can pick up some postcards at the airport and definately return the favor for someone else.Just send me a PM and I will give details about kids and Nana. Thankyou so very much!!!!


----------



## chicmommy

kimsdreamvacation said:


> Hi there everyone! We will be in WDW Sept. 23rd thru Oct.3rd would love to have some FairyGodmailer mail for our kids, and also 1 for my Mom as well since this is her first trip to DW.We will be flying but I can pick up some postcards at the airport and definately return the favor for someone else.Just send me a PM and I will give details about kids and Nana. Thankyou so very much!!!!




I just PM'ed you!


----------



## disneyworldmom2

We will be there August 15th and would be willing to send 5.  Send PM with info if you would like me to send one!


----------



## wlake

Hello!  This is my first post here so please forgive me if I do something wrong.  We're headed to DW on 8/15 and I would love for my DSs (ages 8 and 5) to get a non-pirate postcard before we go.  If anyone is willing and able to do this, I'd appreciate it!  I'm not sure how the PM thing works, though.

I'd be happy to send out 3 or 4 postcards while we're there.  I've seen several requests that we could help out with but I'm not sure if they've been fulfilled or not.  Please let me know if you'd like one.

Thanks for putting up with a newbie!


----------



## Missoutandabout

This is an absolutely fabulous idea. 

EDIT:I might have found my Fairy Godmailer and a kiddo to be FGM to -- just waiting on replies. Thanks everyone. So stoked.


*My Offer:* I would love to send one out to a kiddo while we're there -- from September 19th - 23rd. Just send me a PM.


*My Kind Request:* I would also be in complete adoration if anyone would be interested in sending one to my 3 year old daughter? It would be her first trip to Disney and she'd be over the moon if "Minnie" or "Mickey" sent her a postcard. If you could send me a PM to let me know, I'd be so appreciative. Cheers.


----------



## mommalissa

We will be in the World Oct. 7-18 if anyone needs me to send out a card to their kids please pm me.


----------



## wlake

Hello!  I'm not allowed to send a PM until my post count hits 10, but I'll be in WDW on 8/15 and would be happy to send her a postcard.  Maybe you can send me a PM with the info?  



Missoutandabout said:


> This is an absolutely fabulous idea.
> 
> 
> *My Offer:* I would love to send one out to a kiddo while we're there -- from September 19th - 23rd. Just send me a PM.
> 
> 
> *My Kind Request:* I would also be in complete adoration if anyone would be interested in sending one to my 3 year old daughter? It would be her first trip to Disney and she'd be over the moon if "Minnie" or "Mickey" sent her a postcard. If you could send me a PM to let me know, I'd be so appreciative. Cheers.


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

We are at WDW August 1st, please let me know if anyone would like a card.  I would also love for DD to receive one in Sept or Oct from Mickey and Minnie saying how they enjoyed seeing her at WDW in August.  PM me for either


----------



## DG-12

We will be in the World Sept 4-11, 2010. I would be happy to mail out cards to several families. We got one for our daughter (Thank You) and she holds it while she eats every day. So I would love to return the favor- just PM me. Dana


----------



## Whimsical

I have spent countless hours reading through these forums, and only tonight discovered Fairy Godmailers and registered so we can get in on the fun!! I'm an absolute Disney World fanatic and I love being in good company here. 

Our upcoming, long awaited trip will be from September 10-15, 2010. Our eldest daughter will be turning 4 on the 23rd, so we are celebrating her birthday at Disney World. She is SO excited about this trip- technically her first since she was a baby last time- and I would be delighted if someone would be willing to add some extra pixie dust to it all for her by sending a postcard beforehand! I'd love to do as a previous poster mentioned, and send the card to someone, completed and stamped, so that they'd simply need to drop it in the mail. Actually, I'd like to send 3 or 4 cards to be mailed, since I have another daughter and two nieces who are also going. Please let me know if someone can do this for me! I will be on the lookout for cards just in case! *

And of course, I'd be thrilled to sprinkle a little magic around myself when we go.


----------



## wlake

My DSs would love a postcard and we're leaving on 8/15, so the timing is perfect!  I'm not allowed to send PMs yet (evidently you need 10 posts to be able to do so), but I might be able to reply to one if you send it to me.  Thank you so much!




mermaid&cinderella said:


> We are at WDW August 1st, please let me know if anyone would like a card.  I would also love for DD to receive one in Sept or Oct from Mickey and Minnie saying how they enjoyed seeing her at WDW in August.  PM me for either


----------



## wlake

Again, I'm not allowed to PM yet, but I'd be happy to mail the cards for you.  Can you send me a message?  We're going on 8/15, so we've got plenty of time to mail things back and forth!  My younger DS was 4 when we went for the first time last year -- it was wonderful!  



Whimsical said:


> I have spent countless hours reading through these forums, and only tonight discovered Fairy Godmailers and registered so we can get in on the fun!! I'm an absolute Disney World fanatic and I love being in good company here.
> 
> Our upcoming, long awaited trip will be from September 10-15, 2010. Our eldest daughter will be turning 4 on the 23rd, so we are celebrating her birthday at Disney World. She is SO excited about this trip- technically her first since she was a baby last time- and I would be delighted if someone would be willing to add some extra pixie dust to it all for her by sending a postcard beforehand! I'd love to do as a previous poster mentioned, and send the card to someone, completed and stamped, so that they'd simply need to drop it in the mail. Actually, I'd like to send 3 or 4 cards to be mailed, since I have another daughter and two nieces who are also going. Please let me know if someone can do this for me! I will be on the lookout for cards just in case! *
> 
> And of course, I'd be thrilled to sprinkle a little magic around myself when we go.


----------



## wlake

I got your PM but am not allowed to reply yet. I'll be happy to send her a postcard and will work on upping my post count so I can do PMs!



Missoutandabout said:


> This is an absolutely fabulous idea.
> 
> 
> *My Offer:* I would love to send one out to a kiddo while we're there -- from September 19th - 23rd. Just send me a PM.
> 
> 
> *My Kind Request:* I would also be in complete adoration if anyone would be interested in sending one to my 3 year old daughter? It would be her first trip to Disney and she'd be over the moon if "Minnie" or "Mickey" sent her a postcard. If you could send me a PM to let me know, I'd be so appreciative. Cheers.


----------



## prattpak

Ive been on here for a while and am now just reading about this??? WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!? 
I want to do this!!! We will be leaving to WDW on Dec 10th. DS is 12, DD 9 and DS 6 would love to get one for each and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to return the favor when we are there.  Holy cow this is SOOOOOO cool.


----------



## Whimsical

LOL! I can't do PMs yet either.  I'm so thrilled you're willing to help us though! How about I give you my "junk" email address, then you can write to me there and I'll send you my real one. I don't really want to post the real one here. Write to me at hisredeemed81 at gmail dot com and we can work out details. 

Thanks so much!



> Again, I'm not allowed to PM yet, but I'd be happy to mail the cards for you. Can you send me a message? We're going on 8/15, so we've got plenty of time to mail things back and forth! My younger DS was 4 when we went for the first time last year -- it was wonderful!


----------



## GrUvGrL

I will be at WDW from August 1st to August 15th.
I would be more then happy to help out anyone in need of a card, Please PM me and let me know.


----------



## kimsdreamvacation

Just posting again, we will be in DW Sept.23 thru Oct. 3rd if anyone still needs a FGMailer sent to them. We have ours coming(Thankyou, you know who you are)and still would love to spread some Pixie Dust for others. Just PM me and we will get the details worked out.


----------



## CityGranola

We are leaving at the end of July - could anyone send 4 postcards?  Am I too late?  I know this isn't much time.  I'd be happy to mail 8 post cards in return - We will be at MK and DHS for 2 days and Universal for 2 days, then to the beach for a few days - we can send them from any of those places!

ETA - if you can help me, can you PM me?  I tend to not be able to find threads I post on.


----------



## brooklynnbaby

Might be a little early for ours, but...

We will be in WDW *November 27 - Decemember 4*.  Would LOVE to do FGM with/for someone... anyone!  I'm happy to send however many postcards is requested.  I have three kids myself, and they'd get a kick in Mom and Dad got postcards as well.


----------



## CityGranola

Also, I wanted to say, I'd be happy to mail some kids postcards, even if no one can help us out.

PM me if you need postcards mailed - we will be there 8/1 - 8/7.  Or, if you're going this week and can mail to us, please let me know that too!


----------



## csmeader

CityGranola said:


> Also, I wanted to say, I'd be happy to mail some kids postcards, even if no one can help us out.
> 
> PM me if you need postcards mailed - we will be there 8/1 - 8/7.  Or, if you're going this week and can mail to us, please let me know that too!




We are going early October.  That would be awesome if you could send a postcard to my kids.  I know it will be a bit early, but they won't know the difference (they are 4 and 2).  I can't do a PM yet so just let me know how I can get you the details!

Thanks!


----------



## livvylivvie

Hi there
I would be happy to send some post cards out as well!  And I would love to recieve some for my kids, and my sisters kids. We will be leaving for Walt Disney Sept 11 2010.   
I can't send private messages yet it seems...  sooo if some one could let me know how I should go about this. that would be great.  
I don't mind sending out a bunch of post cards. so feel free to message me!  I would appreciate 5 post cards if possible.  
I have a 4 year old boy and a 2 year old girl. 
my sister has a 3 1/2 year old boy, 
 a 20 month old girl. and a brand new baby girl. 
We live 10 hours away from each other and are meeting At Disney for some Family Fun!!
SOOO Excited!


----------



## Madisonsmom45

Hi,
We will be at POR from 8-26 to Sept 5. We have to stay one extra day thanks to return flights cancelled to our home airport. Would love to send someone 
postcards from the world. And would like one for our kids. I know this is last minute, so am just crossing my fingers and hoping for some pixie dust.
We did this last year and it was so much fun. Just PM me and I will send information.
Thanks,
Bonnie


----------



## Mom2MCJP

Hi!
We'll be in "The World" from 8/28 - 9/5 - I know my kids would love to get a postcard.  My youngest will be turning 1 while we are down there - we are having dinner with Winnie & Friends at Crystal Palace!

I'd also love to send a few postcards out while I am down there!

PM me if anyone can help...or needs a postcard mailed!

Lisa


----------



## jkstewart1800

and we leave in 4 days.........

this is the first time ever that a Fairgodmailer forgot about us....


----------



## Madisonsmom45

Bummer on the Fairy Godmailer..
Just a reminder we will be there 8-26 until 9-5 and if anyone needs postcards, PM with your info and I will send them out.
This is such a wonderful thing to do..
Bonnie


----------



## jkstewart1800

Madisonsmom45 said:


> Bummer on the Fairy Godmailer..
> Just a reminder we will be there 8-26 until 9-5 and if anyone needs postcards, PM with your info and I will send them out.
> This is such a wonderful thing to do..
> Bonnie



Thanks..... I am just grateful I didn't say anything to my kids..... like 'maybe there is something special in the mail today"..... that would have been bad....


----------



## Naisy68

Hello - We will be there Sept. 14 - 22. I can send some out but I have to limit it to three or four only this year. I tend to go overboard with my fairy godmailer duties on our trips. 
   Please PM me with your requests -- Renee

Also, my DD who is 9 now - would love to hear from the world before our trip for anyone who will be there in August.


----------



## coddy12

What a beautiful post.


----------



## shawna1041

I just found this post, what a great idea!!

We will be there from Aug 20-30 our very first trip and my ds will be turning 7 on Aug 23  

I would love if someone can send my ds a card from woody, buzz, or even mickey and my dd one from tink or sleeping beauty.

I would LOVE to send out a couple while we are there also.  Just PM and let me know.


----------



## missiebland

OMG what a great idea!!! I would love for someone to send my daughter a note. We are going 9/2 and we are celebrating her 5th birthday. She absolutely loooves the princesses. If someone could do this I would be sooo grateful. Please PM me and I will give you the info.
Also I will be there from 9/2-9/9 and would be honored to pay it forward.
thanks sooo much


----------



## It'sWDW4me

I'll be in Disney World 8/14-8/23 and I'll be more than happy to send out a few postcards!


----------



## hoffmann2828

Okay, this is my first time, so I'm not really sure how this works, but I would love to have a couple sent to my DD, and would LOVE to send some out in return!

We will be there Sept 23 - Sept 30th.

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## Chelley00

Anyone want to send one to my mom?  We're planning her first trip, and she's like a little kid    She only knows she's going and where she is staying, and nothing else   We're going in October, so anytime before then?  We will take our turn sending some while we are at WDW.


----------



## Naisy68

Chelley00 said:


> Anyone want to send one to my mom?  We're planning her first trip, and she's like a little kid    She only knows she's going and where she is staying, and nothing else   We're going in October, so anytime before then?  We will take our turn sending some while we are at WDW.



I would love to send one to your mom! We will be there Sept. 14 - 22, if that would work for you, please PM me with her information. Does she have a favorite character?? She will have a blast!


----------



## amitrat

OK, this is short notice, but I just found this board.  I would love for someone to send 2 postcards for us - we are leaving in 3 weeks (August 22), so it would have to be someone going soon.

2 Girls - Ashley age 5 - loves Ariel most, but all Princesses
         - Kaitlyn, age 18 months - loves Nemo, but anything would do - Mickey, Minnie

It is their first trip!

I can PM my info if anyone can help.  TIA!  

Thanks Fairy GodMailer! Request answered!


----------



## DaniB

We will be there September 14th to the 23rd.  If anyone would like a postcard mailed to their children, let me know.


----------



## catyanna

We will be there October 16th.  Anyone that needs postcards, pm me.  I will send some to the first 10 that reply.


----------



## airforcemomof2

Another last minute request. I had made a request back in Mayish, but they must have gotten too busy to send postcards. My kids Caitlyn, Tristan and Kaden will all be going to WDW from AUg 25 - Sep 2. The two older ones have gone, but they were very little and don't remember. I would like a postcard to say We can't wait to meet you, or something like that. I can PM you the info and even Paypal $$ for the postcard. I will gladly send a postcard to someone while I am there as well. Thank you so much!!

Cathy


----------



## tiffjoy

I will be at DisneyLAND Aug 16-18.  Please PM me if you would like me to send a postcard!  We just received ours this weekend, so I'm looking to pay it forward!


----------



## laffyfam

hoffmann2828 said:


> Okay, this is my first time, so I'm not really sure how this works, but I would love to have a couple sent to my DD, and would LOVE to send some out in return!
> 
> We will be there Sept 23 - Sept 30th.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jenny


We will be in WDW Sept 17 - 24. Let me know if that time frame works for you or is too close to your travel time. I can get something out to you in the early part of our vacation. PM with details.

Claudia


----------



## laffyfam

mermaid&cinderella said:


> We are at WDW August 1st, please let me know if anyone would like a card.  I would also love for DD to receive one in Sept or Oct from Mickey and Minnie saying how they enjoyed seeing her at WDW in August.  PM me for either


We are in WDW Sept 17 - 24. Let me know if I can help you out. 

claudia


----------



## laffyfam

Love this - reminds me of a saying. People may never remember what you said, but they will always remember how you made then feel. 

Let me know who I can help out. We will be in WDW Sept 17 - 24. 

Claudia


----------



## kerabriann

We will be there Aug.16thru24th I will gladly send post cards to 5 families pm me with info my daughters 11&13 are very excited to make other families smile! :0)


----------



## Skweesha

laffyfam said:


> Love this - reminds me of a saying. People may never remember what you said, but they will always remember how you made then feel.
> 
> Let me know who I can help out. We will be in WDW Sept 17 - 24.
> 
> Claudia



Can you send me two for each of my DS's?  We are visiting in Nov and were planning to tell them at the end of Sept. . PM me is you are able to do this and I can give you the info.

JoAnne


----------



## judypriv

I would a mailer for my kids too. They are 3 and 4 and we are going in September. I can't PM yet since I don't have enough posts but if someone could reply me I would be thrilled. 

ALSO, I would be happy to do some mailers when we go in September.


----------



## Baloosgirl23

Hello fellow DISers!!

We are taking a family vacation (Grand Gathering) from Nov. 29 - Dec. 4 and I would love to have someone send a postcard to my DD and DN (nephew).  They will be two when we go.  I think this would be SOOO much fun for them!  Please PM me or email me at jgade23 at hotmail dot com.  

DD: Kaitlyn, 2: LOVES Princess Aurora!!!  
DN: Max, 2: Buzz Lightyear, Cars, or Mickey

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## bobbiekins

Hello Fairy Godmailers

I would love for someone to send something to my girls before their trip November 7th through the 14th. This is their first time going to WDW ( mine to and it would be an extra special treat for them. I can't PM Yet but if someone would contact me I would appreciate it

Also, I am will to return the favor to someone when we go in November, just PM me and let me know


----------



## tiggerplus5

I will be leaving in 16 days (August 21) and I'm willing to send out a few postcards.  I'm getting all my final preparations ready this weekend and would love to do this for someone.  Just PM me or post in this thread.


----------



## lizlovesdisney

tiggerplus5 said:


> I will be leaving in 16 days (August 21) and I'm willing to send out a few postcards.  I'm getting all my final preparations ready this weekend and would love to do this for someone.  Just PM me or post in this thread.


Hi TiggerPlus5!  I think (hope!) I sent you a PM (private message, right?) with my name and address and kids' names...did you get my private message?  It seemed to work, but when I saw someone saying they couldn't PM, I got confused!  Could you let me know?
Thanks!


----------



## tiggerplus5

lizlovesdisney said:


> Hi TiggerPlus5!  I think (hope!) I sent you a PM (private message, right?)



Just PM'ed you.


----------



## Sanibel Spirit

Hi

I'm looking for a Fairy Godmailer going to Disney in Nov or Dec this year. It will be my step daughter's first trip (Easter next year) and we are planinng to tell her we're going at Christmas. If anyone can help make this special trip even more special please could you let me know? I am willing to Paypal for the cards if wanted.

In return I am offering to send cards when we're out there 14th - 28th APril 2011. If anyone would like cards sent to their families please let me know?

Thanks!


----------



## snbhamilton

I would love to get someone to mail my 2 kids cards for our first trip.  We are going to be in WDW Sept 13-20 and will return the favor if anyone needs me to.  PM me and I will send more info.
Sarah


----------



## jennyf2

Good Morning!

My boys have rec'd postcards for the past 4 or so years & love it (even my oldest gets a kick out of it).  We are leaving in 13 days & would love to send some to 3 families.

If you are interested just let me know


----------



## kerabriann

I still have one spot left we are leaving the 16th.  pm me if anybody still needs a postcard!


----------



## momof2inmn

jennyf2 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> My boys have rec'd postcards for the past 4 or so years & love it (even my oldest gets a kick out of it).  We are leaving in 13 days & would love to send some to 3 families.
> 
> If you are interested just let me know



Hi Jenny -- I tried to PM but I don't have 10 posts!

We live in MN too and are going to WDW in December.  If you don't have someone who you are mailing cards to I would love it if you could send some to my girls.  Please let me know.  

Also, I'd like to send some for others when we are there but the first thread said that they are hard to find.  Do you know where we could get some if we're flying and not going anywhere off property?

Thanks!  

Ally


----------



## horselover

We leave on 8/12 for the World & would be happy to send postcards to a few children.  Please PM me or post your response here.



Edit:  I'm currently full!  Looking forward to making some children happy next week!


----------



## snbhamilton

I can't PM yet either but I would love to get some postcards for my 2 kids(we leave on 9/13).  I had just posted a reply a few post above to get some postcards.  
Sarah


----------



## tiggerplus5

Sarah,

I sent you a PM.  I can send your family postcards.  Just respond here if you still haven't found anyone and i will PM you my email address so I can get all the info.   



snbhamilton said:


> I can't PM yet either but I would love to get some postcards for my 2 kids(we leave on 9/13).  I had just posted a reply a few post above to get some postcards.
> Sarah


----------



## SixUnderSix

Wow - this is such a neat idea.  

We are going in October (18th-24th) and I would love for someone to send my kiddos (ages 3, 4, 4, 5 and 5) a postcard.  It is our biological children's 3rd trip but we have 2 foster daughters and it will be their very first trip (we are hoping to be celebrating our upcoming adoption by then - court is in September).  

If anyone would be willing to make this trip extra special for my children, I could CERTAINLY return the favor when we are there or pass it on to the next person   I realize I have quite a few kiddos, so if you wanted to send a combined one, that would be okay with me too


----------



## snbhamilton

Tiggerplus5, I would love if you could send us postcards.  This will be my 10th post so I will send you a PM, too.
Sarah


----------



## jenndla

Hi all!

We are bringing DD3 for her first visit to WDW December 10-16.  We will be staying at Wilderness Lodge.  I would be glad to send postcards during that time!!!

Would love a few sent to DD before then - she is so excited already, but the more magic the better!

I will check PMs from time to time - since we will be there right before Christmas, it would be a great time to send cards to the Christmas/New Years visitors!

TIA!


----------



## jenndla

Sanibel Spirit said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a Fairy Godmailer going to Disney in Nov or Dec this year. It will be my step daughter's first trip (Easter next year) and we are planinng to tell her we're going at Christmas. If anyone can help make this special trip even more special please could you let me know? I am willing to Paypal for the cards if wanted.
> 
> In return I am offering to send cards when we're out there 14th - 28th APril 2011. If anyone would like cards sent to their families please let me know?
> 
> Thanks!



I just PMed you - we will be there the second week of December!


----------



## horselover

SixUnderSix said:


> Wow - this is such a neat idea.
> 
> We are going in October (18th-24th) and I would love for someone to send my kiddos (ages 3, 4, 4, 5 and 5) a postcard.  It is our biological children's 3rd trip but we have 2 foster daughters and it will be their very first trip (we are hoping to be celebrating our upcoming adoption by then - court is in September).
> 
> If anyone would be willing to make this trip extra special for my children, I could CERTAINLY return the favor when we are there or pass it on to the next person   I realize I have quite a few kiddos, so if you wanted to send a combined one, that would be okay with me too



Sent you a PM.


----------



## wings91

DW and I will be in WDW from 10/8-16.  We love to send out a little magic while we are there.  

Please PM if you would like a card sent.


----------



## lizlovesdisney

I'd be happy to play fairy godmailer to a few families.  We're going in early October (6-11).  Send me a private message, or reply here, or click on my Yahoo button (assuming I added that correctly-HA!).  I love this service, and I have someone doing it for my kids, so I'd love to pay it forward.  Happy trip to everyone!  I can hardly contain my excitement!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

We are going early October [2nd-8th] and would love to send a few cards! This is an awesome service!


----------



## Ryansdad0727

If anyone could send my son a postcard it would be appreciated. We will be going soon and would love to return the favor.  Thanks


----------



## tiggerplus5

I just wanted to report back that my Fairy Godmailer is awesome!  We just got the postcards that PrincessPeyton sent out.  

Cassidy, my Dneice,  is soooooo excited now she doesn't even know what to do with herself.  She's still jumping up and down!  Her mom said the look on her face was priceless.

12 more sleeps (OMG almost single digits) and we arrive at POP.  

Thank you Princess Peyton!  You are the best!


----------



## Missoutandabout

Just wanted to give a hearty thank you my daughter's fabulous, stupendous Fairy Godmailer, *Mermaid&Cinderella*.  

Can't wait to return the favour.


----------



## Naisy68

Ryansdad0727 said:


> If anyone could send my son a postcard it would be appreciated. We will be going soon and would love to return the favor.  Thanks



We are going in mid September if that isn't too soon, please PM me and I would be glad to send your son a postcard.


----------



## TINK0998

Hello,

I would love to have someone mail a card to a friend of mine.  She is 16 and we are headed to Disney for her 1st trip mid September.  She is very excited and has been watching the planning videos, and looking at pictures online, etc.  Her favorite character is Donald, and it would be a wonderful surprise for her to receive a card from him.  It will be a special trip for her, as she has never been on a vacation like this. 

I have been a fairy godmailer for others last year and would love to participate again on this trip.  Please let me know if anyone needs cards sent to someone going in October.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ryansdad0727 said:


> If anyone could send my son a postcard it would be appreciated. We will be going soon and would love to return the favor.  Thanks



We are going the first week of October if you haven't found someone


----------



## DissyMom

Hi....We are going from Sept. 7th to Sept. 17th. Hoping someone would be able to send my dd a postcard.  I would really appreciate it.  I would be happy to spread the magic if my dates work for anyone.


----------



## gothtinkerbell

We are going to be there from March 4, 2011 till March 11, 2011 and would love to do this for someone and would love for someone to do this for my daughter who is 12.  She went just recently on a school trip and came home and wanted to go as a family.  Her favorite character is Tinkerbell.


----------



## jenndla

Ryansdad0727 said:


> If anyone could send my son a postcard it would be appreciated. We will be going soon and would love to return the favor.  Thanks



Working on a PM to you right now!  It may work - tight turnaround, but he would get it right before you guys left...


----------



## jenndla

NaplesRI said:


> Just told dear grandson (age 7) that we're going back to Disney next Feb. He is quite excited. His first trip was in 2009, so he remembers his favorite things.
> 
> I'd love to have someone send him a postcard from Mickey and the gang saying we heard you're coming back.
> 
> Could someone do that for me?
> I'll PM the info if you can do it. TIA
> 
> I sent 1/2 dozen postcards when we were there in 2009- what a great feeling knowing you are making some other child's day~
> (we found the best postcards were actually at Walmart btw)



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## tadamom

We are headed to Disney 2nd week of October......could someone please send both of my children a postcard???

When time gets closer, I will select some kids to send cards to.  I have always enjoyed doing this!


----------



## momof1+1+2

momof1+1+2 said:


> We will be going in November I am I happy to send a couple of post cards.  Is there anyone who can send one to my children?  I would need one card only for all 4 of them but not until September.  PM if you are interested in getting one in November and sending one to us in September.  Thanks!



I have gotten several requests to send out cards to I am "full".  Thanks!


----------



## lovingdisney4

I'd love for my 4 girls to receive a great postcard!! We are going from Sept26th-Oct 5th. My girls would be soo happy to receive something special before our trip.  I don't think my post count is high enough to pm but anyone willing to help me out can email me leikay4@gmail. com

Thanks and I would be more than happy to return the favor!


----------



## lizlovesdisney

momof1+1+2 said:


> I have gotten several requests to send out cards to I am "full".  Thanks!


Momto1+1+2, if you still need cards, send me a private message with your address.  We go Oct. 6-11 and that should be plenty enough time to get cards to your girls!
Liz


----------



## TARAMEOW

I will be a WDW on Sept 23-Oct 4 and would be happy to send some cards

PM me if I can help you out!


----------



## gothtinkerbell

TARAMEOW said:


> I will be a WDW on Sept 23-Oct 4 and would be happy to send some cards
> 
> PM me if I can help you out!



Tarameow can you email me my post count isn't high enough to send PM yet!!!! Thanks

cherry 4151 at gmail dot com


----------



## TARAMEOW

gothtinkerbell said:


> Tarameow can you email me my post count isn't high enough to send PM yet!!!! Thanks
> 
> cherry 4151 at gmail dot com




Sent you an email


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I will be in the World from 12-19 thru 12-27. I will be happy to mail some postcards out. Just let me know if you would like one!


----------



## Krisscot

Hi! We are going to Disneyworld in October and my two girls 5 and 11 would be thrilled with a postcard.  How do I get someone to do that? I would totaly do it in October then also.  Thanks!


----------



## MommyTaraLee

We are headed to the World from 10/21 - 10/27 and I'd be happy to send out some post cards...  Send me a PM!

TaraLee


----------



## tiffjoy

Last chance- I haven't received any replies from anyone, but we are going this Sunday to Disneyland, and I am willing to send postcards.  

Please PM me with the info.  I'd be happy to return the favor as we recently received a postcard from our FGM.


----------



## tiffjoy

lovingdisney4 said:


> I'd love for my 4 girls to receive a great postcard!! We are going from Sept26th-Oct 5th. My girls would be soo happy to receive something special before our trip.  I don't think my post count is high enough to pm but anyone willing to help me out can email me leikay4@gmail. com
> 
> Thanks and I would be more than happy to return the favor!



Did you get a FGM yet?  If not, let me know.


----------



## snbhamilton

Krisscott,
I am going Sept 13 and would love to help you out getting FGmailers to your girls.  PM me if you are still looking for someone.
Sarah


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Were going Nov 27 to Dec 4, so if anyone needs one sent out PM me! (and if anyone is able to do it for me, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## beccaewert

We are going Oct 2-10---would be more than happy to mail some out...

I am needing 2 postcards (for each of my boys) email if you are able to beccaralph@yahoo.com


THANKS


----------



## jewjubean

I will be in the World September 29th thru October 3rd I can send out some postcards!


I would like for someone to send some to my llittle ones.
If anyone can, juliacastille@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Krisscot

Hi!
I can't PM because I don't have enough posts   And apparently it won't let me post my email.. Can I have your email address and then I can send you my address? THanks for all of your help 
Kristen


----------



## mommyof3princess27

I would love to have someone mail postcard to my girls! We are going in october but would love someone to mail one out before that. If you can do this for me, pm me! I can in return mail out some cards we are going October 24-28


----------



## Mckys#1Fan

We are traveling to Disney World Sept. 4 ...  I would love to have someone mail out fairy mail to my son and his friends (ages 8,7,6, and 4). There will be 4 of them all together. I would be willing to send out 4 cards while we are there as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Madisonsmom45

Just wanted to thank our FGM. The kids are so excited....It's so close you can taste the food from Bomas, Maya Grill, Chef Mickey, and on and on...Wait, I think I heard some fireworks...
Thanks again.
Bonnie


----------



## nnyl_irret

We aren't going until November 10th, but I would be willing to send a few cards out as well.  PM me your information.


----------



## UAGirl7

We are taking my 3 year old DS for his first trip October 4-7. I would love if someone would send him a postcard. I would be more than happy to do the same while we are there. I don't have enough posts to PM but please email me at UAGirl7 AT aol.com to either send a card or have me send one. Thanks!


----------



## airforcemomof2

Thank you so much to our FGM, my kids were so excited and surprised. I am going Aug 25th - Sep 2 if anyone would like me to send card(s).  I love paying it forward!

Cathy


----------



## jmcdc

I am hoping that its not too late; we are traveling September 25 - Oct 2.  Is there anyone that would like to send FGM to my two children?

Also, if anyone would like to receive mailers; we will be happy to mail a few out.

Thanks!


----------



## acomasdiaz

airforcemomof2 said:


> Thank you so much to our FGM, my kids were so excited and surprised. I am going Aug 25th - Sep 2 if anyone would like me to send card(s).  I love paying it forward!
> 
> Cathy



We're going Sept. 5th and I would love to get a postcard for my kids if you can.


----------



## acomasdiaz

jmcdc said:


> I am hoping that its not too late; we are traveling September 25 - Oct 2.  Is there anyone that would like to send FGM to my two children?
> 
> Also, if anyone would like to receive mailers; we will be happy to mail a few out.
> 
> Thanks!



I am going Sept. 5th and can send one if your still interested. PM me with the details...


----------



## brooklynheights

We our going to Disney next month the kids don't know when we are going hoping someone can send them postcards 2 boys and a little girl its her first trip  please pm me if you can send them cards we will do the same when we go thanks


----------



## J'sMum

This idea was suggested to me from another dis'er, My son is having his wish trip On October 1st - 7th, (also a 1st trip ever to anyplace and how neat that it will be disney !!!!!  Not sure if it's too late to get a post card mailed to him and his sister? But I know they would absolutly love it even though they are 14 and 17


----------



## DG-12

J'sMum said:


> This idea was suggested to me from another dis'er, My son is having his wish trip On October 1st - 7th, (also a 1st trip ever to anyplace and how neat that it will be disney !!!!!  Not sure if it's too late to get a post card mailed to him and his sister? But I know they would absolutly love it even though they are 14 and 17




I am going Sept 4-11, 2010. I can mail out cards for you. Just PM your info. Dana


----------



## idieh

Hello all!

We will be at the parks from October 7th thru the 10th and will gladly send a postcard to the first two (2) disers who send us a private message.  We will only send one postcard per family, regardless of address and would prefer to surprise children rather than adults.  :thanks


----------



## kt_mom

Hello all! We will be going to Disney on October 17th and I would love to get a postcard sent to my daughter. If possible it would be really special if someone would be willing to send two to us. We will also be taking our son for his first trip, he will be 4 months old at the time. Although he obviously doesn't care about receiving a postcard now, it would be something really neat to put away for him. I also think his big sis would be really impressed that Mickey knew her little brother was coming down for his trip. 

Anyone that would be willing to help us out with this please PM me and I can give you the details.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2cookies

hi we are going Oct 5-12.  I already have 3 receiving postcards but find i can send 2 more.  If you'd like me to send some, please PM ME!!  i will not find my post in you reply only so PLEASE send me a PM.     kt mom, i'd offer to send to your kids, but am not sure they would get there in time. I know it takes 4 days for them to get here ( Philadelphia)from WDW.


----------



## jshuff1

sounds good


----------



## jim_amberjones

We are leaving on Sept. 10 and I would Love for someone to send a post card to my DD 5 and DS 3. They have no idea we are going and I can't wait to suprise them!

I would be happy to return the favor. We will be there the 10-17.

Please let me know if you can help!


----------



## mickeymousepuppy

Hi,
We are going to the world 10/16 and would love someone to send three postcards to my boys and one to my nephew. We have the countdown going and they are SO excited!!! In turn, we would be happy to send out post cards when we go!


----------



## Ioansgirl

Mickeymousepuppy- I would be happy to send postcards to your boys and nephew.  We leave this Sat  

You can PM me your info and I'll take it with me.


----------



## Krisscot

Hi!  WE are going on Oct 2-14 and I would love to have a card for my girls... Isobel 5 and Kaitlin 11.  I can't PM yet but you can contact me at mackenziefamily at cox.net... just replace the at sign it won't let me put email in my posts either yet.  I will be more than happy to return the favor.  Thanks!


----------



## TobiasFunke

This idea is awesome.  

We are going December 1-7.  I have 2 girls who adore Pooh and Tigger.  If someone wouldn't mind dropping us a postcard I would gladly return the favor for someone who was going after December 7th.  Thanks.


----------



## GAGERSMAMA

We are going Oct 17-23. I would love to get my ds a postcard. And I would to do this for anyone else!!


----------



## free2div

We are going Oct 7-17 and I would love to have a FGM send my grandchildren a postcard. They dont know yet..it's a surprise. Please PM for info. And also I would be glad to send out any when we go..just PM me if you need them after Oct 17th


----------



## Tollesysgirl

Our family will be at WDW Sept 25-27.  My DD is turning 6 and has no idea her grandparents are taking us to WDW.  We will also be going to the princess lunch.  I am so excited.  I can't wait for her to find out.  We are not telling her until the day we leave.  I will be giving small travel gifts throughout that week and then the day before we leave I will be giving her a picture of her grandparents and then I wanted to surprise her with disney items the day we leave.  A workout buddy told me about the post cards and I would love if someone could send us one.  Or if a few people would each send a post card of a differnet princess.  I would love to return the favor to make another childs trip just as special.  PM me for my address.

Thanks In Advance!!!


----------



## GAGERSMAMA

TobiasFunke said:


> This idea is awesome.
> 
> We are going December 1-7.  I have 2 girls who adore Pooh and Tigger.  If someone wouldn't mind dropping us a postcard I would gladly return the favor for someone who was going after December 7th.  Thanks.



We are going in the middle of October and I would be glad to send you girls a postcard. If you would like you can PM me your information.


----------



## mrorange963

I would love to surprise my DW & DS with a card from the world. I would be more then happy return the favor we will be there from 12/3-12/13 PM me if you can help out.


----------



## snbhamilton

My family leaves on Sept 13-Sept 20 for Disney.  I would be more than happy to send some postcards for some kids.  Mine just got some in the mail today and are so excited that Buzz & Tinkerbell sent them cards.  PM me or email me at snbhamilton at verizon.net if you are interested.
Sarah


----------



## Mike Wazowski

My oldest turns 13 tomorrow and we will be going in November.  I was hoping to have a belated birthday postcard sent to him?  Please respond if you can help.  Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## kaweb

Hi there!  I have a DS who just turned 12 and though he thinks he's "too cool" for such things as postcards (even though he smiled when our Fairy Godmailer cards just arrived) I think he would LOVE to help to pick out a card for someone about his age!

We'll be at WDW Oct. 18-25--if you'd like us to send you a card, just send me a PM w/ your mailing address, names, etc.

Take care!


----------



## brooklynheights

My little nephew asked me yesterday was Mickey Mouse mad at him and his little sister his older brother told him when he was going to Disney a few years ago Mickey sent him a postcards I know some said they would send them cards hoping it happens little guy and now his older brother are sad thinking Mickey is mad at them they do not know when they are going we leave in the middle of next month trying to keep it a under wraps for them


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Would love to be a FGM on my trip 9/8 - 9/13. Just one question, where in Disney will I find the postcards to send?


----------



## breezylabree

Hi, Would someone be willing to be a fairygodmailer for my 9 yr old son and 6 yr old daughter?  They would love to receive a post card!  We are going to the World for Christmas!  Thanks so much and I plan on returning the favor to someone when we are there!  Please PM me!  Thanks, Stacy


----------



## Naisy68

DisneyCP2002 said:


> Would love to be a FGM on my trip 9/8 - 9/13. Just one question, where in Disney will I find the postcards to send?



You can find postcards in most of the larger shops - There used to be a lot more to choose from but I have noticed in recent years that your choices are limited and the cards are a lot more general than they used to be. 
    We will be flying down the day after you, I am SO ready for vacation this year.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Naisy68 said:


> You can find postcards in most of the larger shops - There used to be a lot more to choose from but I have noticed in recent years that your choices are limited and the cards are a lot more general than they used to be.
> We will be flying down the day after you, I am SO ready for vacation this year.


Thank you for the info. I would be willing to send to at least 6 children. Please PM if anyone still needs postcards.


----------



## quackills

Anyone traveling after the 15 of December I would be willing to send 6 postcards out. Will be in WDW from 12/5-12/9


----------



## cheyandrew7

Just wanted to know how far in advance would you send cards out we are going until May 2011 I just wanted to know when i should ask for someone to send cards


----------



## twoprincessmommy

My 7 w/o dd would love to receive a postcard from Tinkerbell or Belle.  We will be in WDW over Thanksgiving.  If anyone can supply some pixie dust for her trip, please PM me. Thank you so much.


----------



## DissyMom

Just wanted to say a BIG thank you to our fairy godmailer.  It made my dd's day. She even had to take her nap with it.

Again I will be in Disney from Sept.7th until the 17th...  I would be happy to send out a few more postcards.  Please just PM me your info.


----------



## Mrs264

I'm in need of a FGM for my daughter. We will be going Dec 4th. Are you still accepting or did you meet your quota?
Thanks, Triscia


----------



## lizlovesdisney

A special thanks to my fairygodmailer, tiggerplus5! My boys received their postcards yesterday! How fun this is. I'd love to pay it forward. We are leaving in 5 weeks from tomorrow (October 6), so I'd be happy to help a couple people. Feel free to respond or private message me! Such a fun idea!


----------



## jojo05

wondering if someone can send out 2 postcards..
PM me please. will be in disney jan 22 and can send some out if wanted.


----------



## ameliaforte

cheyandrew7 said:


> Just wanted to know how far in advance would you send cards out we are going until May 2011 I just wanted to know when i should ask for someone to send cards



i am going to DW beginning of May 2011.  wouldn't mind sending cards to children.  also, can someone send GS birthday card from Mickey late January, early Feb 2011.  We are taking him in May to celebrate his birthday.  Please PM me if you can do this.  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## mommyof3princess27

I am going to WDW Oct 24th-29th. I will mail out 2 post cards. Please PM if you are interested!!!


----------



## mom2cookies

HI, i PM 2 ppl offering to be their FGM.  And i sent a back up Pm asking if they already found a FGM a week later because i hadn't received a reply no did they post.  So far neither person has replied.  So , what do you all suggest i do?  Offer to someone else and if the first 2 ever reply, tell them i can't now since they hadn't replied ?
  I do have one family already, and it turns out i can send 2 more cards so i extended the offer again.   We leave Oct. 4 so i don't want to wait until the last minute to have this set up.


----------



## free2div

We are going Oct 7 thru 17 and again Dec 4 thru 10..so if anyone needs postcards during that time frame let me know..will be glad to be FGM to someone..I am also in need of a FGM for my grandkids...PM me if you could be mine..will need 4....3 girls and 1 boy..Thanks


----------



## lizlovesdisney

Don't know what to say.  I've offered a couple of times and haven't gotten any bites...and my sons got their postcards this week and we so excited.  I would really like to return the favor.   



mom2cookies said:


> HI, i PM 2 ppl offering to be their FGM. And i sent a back up Pm asking if they already found a FGM a week later because i hadn't received a reply no did they post. So far neither person has replied. So , what do you all suggest i do? Offer to someone else and if the first 2 ever reply, tell them i can't now since they hadn't replied ?
> I do have one family already, and it turns out i can send 2 more cards so i extended the offer again. We leave Oct. 4 so i don't want to wait until the last minute to have this set up.


----------



## prattpak

lizlovesdisney said:


> Don't know what to say.  I've offered a couple of times and haven't gotten any bites...and my sons got their postcards this week and we so excited.  I would really like to return the favor.



We go in december! We would love to get some postcards from the world. I have 3 kiddos, Christian 11yo, Libby 8yo and Robin he is 6yo. 

We had a FGM but her Mom had a stroke so she wont be going ,poor lady.


----------



## lizlovesdisney

Oh please give me your address.  I'd love to send some cards to your kids! Try PMing me or through here.  Or my yahoo address, jacksmomliz@yahoo.com

Hope you have a great trip!  




prattpak said:


> We go in december! We would love to get some postcards from the world. I have 3 kiddos, Christian 11yo, Libby 8yo and Robin he is 6yo.
> 
> We had a FGM but her Mom had a stroke so she wont be going ,poor lady.


----------



## prattpak

lizlovesdisney said:


> Oh please give me your address.  I'd love to send some cards to your kids! Try PMing me or through here.  Or my yahoo address, jacksmomliz@yahoo.com
> 
> Hope you have a great trip!



SENT!!! Thank you Liz!!!


----------



## beansmom

we are going Oct 15-23 and would love, love LOVE to share the joy!

Email me at wickedwillingwench@yahoo.com ...i'd love to brighten someone's day!


----------



## stephielela

I would love for my son to recieve a postcard before our trip.  We are leaving for WDW in 3 weeks though, so if it doesn't work out, I will survive   I don't really care what kind of card it is.  If anyone is able to do it, just let me know!

On the flip side, we will be heading there on 9/28 for 3 nights, so if anyone would like a postcard sent to them (or their children, lol) just PM your info!


----------



## syammt

We are going down for my daughters MAW trip and would love for her to get a card from mickey, minnie or her fav is Alice.
I will in turn do the same for someone going after us.


----------



## lizlovesdisney

syammt said:


> We are going down for my daughters MAW trip and would love for her to get a card from mickey, minnie or her fav is Alice.
> I will in turn do the same for someone going after us.


I would be happy to send her a post card.  Send me a PM with your address, or jacksmomliz@yahoo.com.


----------



## azdoughboy

I go Nov 9-14; can send any number of cards.  This is a FANTASTIC idea.



BC


----------



## doggydoc

stephielela said:


> I would love for my son to recieve a postcard before our trip.  We are leaving for WDW in 3 weeks though, so if it doesn't work out, I will survive   I don't really care what kind of card it is.  If anyone is able to do it, just let me know!
> 
> On the flip side, we will be heading there on 9/28 for 3 nights, so if anyone would like a postcard sent to them (or their children, lol) just PM your info!



I leave in 2 days, I could probably get one in the mail on Fri and get one to you in time. PM me your address and his favorite character.


----------



## acomasdiaz

We sent our two postcards out on Monday. Hopefully, they will be received soon. 

Unfortunately, my kids never received their postcards. 

We will be going again Dec. 3rd, so please let me know if someone would like a postcard sent then.


----------



## DanceGirl914

We are going in December - my daughter would love to recieve a card in the mail.
And I would be happy to send one while I am there Dec 5-12.

Thanks


----------



## jsane

I am interested in receiving the postcards.  We are going to be there in 2 weeks.  I have 2 girls 3 and 6.  We are very excited  I don't know how to do it...HELP!!!


----------



## jsane

lizlovesdisney said:


> Don't know what to say.  I've offered a couple of times and haven't gotten any bites...and my sons got their postcards this week and we so excited.  I would really like to return the favor.



I just emailed my address and my girls' names..thanks so much!!!


----------



## jsane

DisneyCP2002 said:


> Would love to be a FGM on my trip 9/8 - 9/13. Just one question, where in Disney will I find the postcards to send?



we are going to be there 9/26 thru 10/2. could you send my girls a postcard? abby sane (3) loves tinkerbell 
Samantha sane (6) loves goofy 
our address is 1985 main street barnwell, south carolina 29812
thanks...thanks...thanks!!!


----------



## free2div

Will be going Dec 5th thru 11th if anyone needs a FGM..Am loving this!!!


----------



## jmcdc

acomasdiaz said:


> We sent our two postcards out on Monday. Hopefully, they will be received soon.
> 
> Unfortunately, my kids never received their postcards.
> 
> We will be going again Dec. 3rd, so please let me know if someone would like a postcard sent then.



We are visiting the happiest place on earth in a few weeks if you would like your kids to receive a card.  We would be glad to help; if October isn't too early for them to receive them.

PM me their info if you want to try again.


----------



## Tollesysgirl

I would love to send postcards.  We will be going Sept 24 -27th.  You can pm me or email me at tommyandjenn at cox.net.


----------



## maganda

I will be there the last week in Oct. Feel free to PM me before Oct 20 if you would like a postcard. We did this last year and it was so much fun. Even my DH got a kick out of selecting cards and writing the messages.


----------



## synlight

Hi all! I'll be there from November 28th - Dec 4th. PM me if you'd like a postcard!!!


----------



## Naisy68

I think my DD's FGM forgot about her OR the mail from Florida to Wyoming is just extremely slow. Her FGMs last day of the trip was August 30, maybe she was waiting until she got home to mail it. I hope that she's ok anyway. It's not a big deal but I was just kinda looking forward to her getting a Disney surprise before our trip next Tuesday. 
    Either way, I won't forget my promises and I will send them from Disney... However you never know about unforeseen circumstances of course.


----------



## kt_mom

Do most people mail them from Disney or wait til they get home? The FGM's last day of their trip was 9/2 and DD and DS haven't received theirs yet and I don't know whether to try to set up some more or wait a little longer. Our trip is Oct 17.

This is DS first trip and I would love to have a card to put away for him from his first trip. Plus DD will be so impressed that Mickey sent one to her new baby brother also.


----------



## ness0905

This is great I am new to this site and wish I could of found it soone. Ir am going to Disney September 23 thru 29 if anyone would like me to do this I think it would be so fun would love to give this gift to a child have a 3 year and she would just die!


----------



## JenniJ

I would love for my DS2 to get a post card from Buzz!  He is just in love with him!  lol

And is at all possible, I know it sounds funny, but could one also be sent for my DD16 from Princess Jasimne???  It would be SO funny to see her face! But I know deap down she will really love that I put this much effort in providing her some early Disney magic as I am giving her little brother.   

We will be down there from 11/27 to 12/4 and can send out 2 or 3 cards.  PM please and we can arrange things!


----------



## jmcdc

JenniJ said:


> I would love for my DS2 to get a post card from Buzz!  He is just in love with him!  lol
> 
> And is at all possible, I know it sounds funny, but could one also be sent for my DD16 from Princess Jasimne???  It would be SO funny to see her face! But I know deap down she will really love that I put this much effort in providing her some early Disney magic as I am giving her little brother.
> 
> We will be down there from 11/27 to 12/4 and can send out 2 or 3 cards.  PM please and we can arrange things!



We would love to help you got.  PM me your information.


----------



## ness0905

DanceGirl914 said:


> We are going in December - my daughter would love to recieve a card in the mail.
> And I would be happy to send one while I am there Dec 5-12.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> I would live to do it send me your info


----------



## mommyof3princess27

FGM still available lol. If you want a postcard sent please pm me! I am going down there oct 24th-29th! Thanks to my dd's FGM!!!


----------



## katybugsmom

Hey everyone!
I am a 4K teacher in a rural district in South Carolina.  Most of the children I teach have never been to the ocean(which is only an hour away) and will almost certainly never make it to Walt Disney World.  For many this is their first experience outside of their homes and families and I want to make it a special one!!!!
Would anyone be willing to send one of my children a postcard from a character at Walt Disney World?  I would like it to be a positive note with things like I know you will do your best, listen and follow directions, make new friends, etc.  You get the picture!   If only 30 people will do this all of my children will receive a postcard!!!!!
Here is a list of my 30 students.  Please send me a PM if you are willing to send a postcard and which student you will send one to-I will delete the names as they are chosen.  Please don't date the postcards.  I'll wait until everyone has received one and than I will give them out at one time!

Here is the address:
Mrs. Dana Wiggins' 4K Class
Latta Early Childhood Center
Attention:*Child's Name Here*
134 Latimer Street
Latta, SC 29565

Thanks so much for your help with this and for making their first year in school a special one!                                                                                  

Samaria(girl)
Jourdain(girl)                                          
Morgan
Emma
Preston H.                            
Caleb
Amanda
Raney McLean(girl)
Taylor
Jakiyah(girl)

*My family will be at WDW December 15-21.  I would be happy to be someone's FGM! I did it for several people last year and loved every minute!*


----------



## katybugsmom

2 down, 28 to go!  Thanks fo your help with my school project!


----------



## mommy2paisley

Someone was supposed to send my DD a postcard and never came through.  Not sure what happened.

I'm sending some out and would be so happy if there's anyone who is going in a few days or is there NOW that would send one to DD.  We leave Sept. 30, just 2 weeks/2 days from today!!!!!


----------



## divagirlangie

I can send a few  postcards when I go the week of November 20 - 26.  Also, this is my son's first trip to Disney.  I would love if we could get someone to send one to him.  He would be absolutely thrilled. 

Please send me a PM if you would like for me to send you a card!


----------



## Peggy B

jsane said:


> we are going to be there 9/26 thru 10/2. could you send my girls a postcard? abby sane (3) loves tinkerbell
> Samantha sane (6) loves goofy
> our address is 1985 main street barnwell, south carolina 29812
> thanks...thanks...thanks!!!



Did you get someone to send you post cards? 
I leave friday the 17th. 
Peggy


----------



## Peggy B

katybugsmom said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am a 4K teacher in a rural district in South Carolina.  Most of the children I teach have never been to the ocean(which is only an hour away) and will almost certainly never make it to Walt Disney World.  For many this is their first experience outside of their homes and families and I want to make it a special one!!!!
> Would anyone be willing to send one of my children a postcard from a character at Walt Disney World?  I would like it to be a positive note with things like I know you will do your best, listen and follow directions, make new friends, etc.  You get the picture!   If only 30 people will do this all of my children will receive a postcard!!!!!
> Here is a list of my 30 students.  Please send me a PM if you are willing to send a postcard and which student you will send one to-I will delete the names as they are chosen.  Please don't date the postcards.  I'll wait until everyone has received one and than I will give them out at one time!
> 
> Here is the address:
> Mrs. Dana Wiggins' 4K Class
> Latta Early Childhood Center
> Attention:*Child's Name Here*
> 134 Latimer Street
> Latta, SC 29565
> 
> Thanks so much for your help with this and for making their first year in school a special one!!!!!
> 
> Sha'Waynesha-has cancer
> Nicholas
> Preston C.
> Da'Johnna(girl)
> LeAnn
> Amanda
> Destiny
> Taryn(girl)
> Jonah
> Madison
> Isabella
> Bryson
> Briley
> Raegan
> Andrew
> Tanner(boy)
> Eli
> Samaria(girl)
> Jourdain(girl)
> Morgan
> Emma
> Preston H.
> Waylon
> Caleb
> Amanda
> Raney McLean(girl)
> Taylor
> Jakiyah(girl)
> 
> *My family will be at WDW December 15-21.  I would be happy to be someone's FGM! I did it for several people last year and loved every minute!*



I am going to PM you  with the names I will take.


----------



## Peggy B

mommy2paisley said:


> Someone was supposed to send my DD a postcard and never came through.  Not sure what happened.
> 
> I'm sending some out and would be so happy if there's anyone who is going in a few days or is there NOW that would send one to DD.  We leave Sept. 30, just 2 weeks/2 days from today!!!!!



Did you get someone to send you a post card? I leave Friday and would like to help. 

Pm me 
Peggy


----------



## Peggy B

I leave friday the 17th. I would be willing to take a few names. 

PM me 

Peggy


----------



## katybugsmom

Peggy B said:


> I am going to PM you  with the names I will take.



Thank you very much Peggy B.!


----------



## katybugsmom

katybugsmom said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am a 4K teacher in a rural district in South Carolina.  Most of the children I teach have never been to the ocean(which is only an hour away) and will almost certainly never make it to Walt Disney World.  For many this is their first experience outside of their homes and families and I want to make it a special one!!!!
> Would anyone be willing to send one of my children a postcard from a character at Walt Disney World?  I would like it to be a positive note with things like I know you will do your best, listen and follow directions, make new friends, etc.  You get the picture!   If only 30 people will do this all of my children will receive a postcard!!!!!
> Here is a list of my 30 students.  Please send me a PM if you are willing to send a postcard and which student you will send one to-I will delete the names as they are chosen.  Please don't date the postcards.  I'll wait until everyone has received one and than I will give them out at one time!
> 
> Here is the address:
> Mrs. Dana Wiggins' 4K Class
> Latta Early Childhood Center
> Attention:*Child's Name Here*
> 134 Latimer Street
> Latta, SC 29565
> 
> Thanks so much for your help with this and for making their first year in school a special one!
> 
> Taryn(girl)
> Jonah
> Madison
> Isabella
> Bryson
> Briley
> Raegan
> Andrew
> Tanner(boy)
> Eli
> Samaria(girl)
> Jourdain(girl)
> Morgan
> Emma
> Preston H.
> Waylon
> Caleb
> Amanda
> Raney McLean(girl)
> Taylor
> Jakiyah(girl)
> 
> *My family will be at WDW December 15-21.  I would be happy to be someone's FGM! I did it for several people last year and loved every minute!*



Thanks everyone!     9 taken, 21 to go!


----------



## Peggy B

I read at the beginning of the thread that post cards might be hard to find. 

Does any of the previous FGM  have any suggestions on where to find post cards? I will be there for 10 days without a car. I should be able to find them somewhere. 
Peg


----------



## katybugsmom

Peggy B said:


> I read at the beginning of the thread that post cards might be hard to find.
> 
> Does any of the previous FGM  have any suggestions on where to find post cards? I will be there for 10 days without a car. I should be able to find them somewhere.
> Peg



I helped out others last year and had no problem finding postcards in our resort's gift shop.  We stayed at ASMO's last year.  They always had a great selection.  I also saw them in various stores throughout the parks.


----------



## bindertroop

We are leaving 12/18-12/27 and would love to help others sending out postcards. Would like if anyone is able to send post cards to my children between now and then as well. Please send me a pm thank you:}


----------



## kimsmarkin

I will visit in the coming weeks with my daughter and I will go the first weekend in November with my son. I would be very grateful if someone could send cards to them. If someone would not mind sending them to me and pm. I would also send a few while I am there. PM me.


----------



## jsane

hey peggy. i can't PM yet but if you could send the post cards that would be great. if not then it's ok i know it's kind of last minute. thanks


----------



## AimeeMichele

I'll be in the World 10/16-10/23. I'm willing to send 4 postcards. I need 2 postcards sent to my nephews before then. Please PM me!


----------



## GAGERSMAMA

We arrive at WDW on 10-17 thru the 23rd and I would be glad to send out some postcards. Please PM me your information.


----------



## NJDisneyChic

GAGERSMAMA said:


> We arrive at WDW on 10-17 thru the 23rd and I would be glad to send out some postcards. Please PM me your information.





Just sent you a PM....

Thanks!


----------



## katybugsmom

katybugsmom said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am a 4K teacher in a rural district in South Carolina.  Most of the children I teach have never been to the ocean(which is only an hour away) and will almost certainly never make it to Walt Disney World.  For many this is their first experience outside of their homes and families and I want to make it a special one!!!!
> Would anyone be willing to send one of my children a postcard from a character at Walt Disney World?  I would like it to be a positive note with things like I know you will do your best, listen and follow directions, make new friends, etc.  You get the picture!   If only 30 people will do this all of my children will receive a postcard!!!!!
> Here is a list of my 30 students.  Please send me a PM if you are willing to send a postcard and which student you will send one to-I will delete the names as they are chosen.  Please don't date the postcards.  I'll wait until everyone has received one and than I will give them out at one time!
> 
> Here is the address:
> Mrs. Dana Wiggins' 4K Class
> Latta Early Childhood Center
> Attention:*Child's Name Here*
> 134 Latimer Street
> Latta, SC 29565
> 
> Thanks so much for your help with this and for making their first year in school a special one!
> 
> Drayton
> Jourdain(girl)
> 
> *My family will be at WDW December 15-21.  I would be happy to be someone's FGM! I did it for several people last year and loved every minute!*



Thank you everyone!  Only two more to go!!!!


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

katybugsmom said:


> Thank you everyone!  11 have been chosen, 19 to go!



I sent a message, my family leaves Saturday, and I would be more than willing to take the rest of the children. Please message me back before Saturday morning and give me the ok!!


----------



## lizlovesdisney

katybugsmom said:


> Thank you everyone! 11 have been chosen, 19 to go!


 
Just want to make sure you got all the kids covered.  I'd be happy to help out if you still need it.  Let us know!  We leave in 20 days!


----------



## travelscrapper

We leave tomorrow--I'd be more than happy to send out  some post cards.  Please e-mail (childs/ kids)  info--include if they have a fav character:


travel925@hotmail.com


Put in subject board fairygodmailer ---this way I'll open your msg.


----------



## jsane

divagirlangie,
I can't PM yet. we will be leaving sept 26 thru oct 2. I can send some postcards. just let me know. send me your address and names of your children. let me know who their favorite characters are.


----------



## katybugsmom

katybugsmom said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am a 4K teacher in a rural district in South Carolina.  Most of the children I teach have never been to the ocean(which is only an hour away) and will almost certainly never make it to Walt Disney World.  For many this is their first experience outside of their homes and families and I want to make it a special one!!!!
> Would anyone be willing to send one of my children a postcard from a character at Walt Disney World?  I would like it to be a positive note with things like I know you will do your best, listen and follow directions, make new friends, etc.  You get the picture!   If only 30 people will do this all of my children will receive a postcard!!!!!
> Here is a list of my 30 students.  Please send me a PM if you are willing to send a postcard and which student you will send one to-I will delete the names as they are chosen.  Please don't date the postcards.  I'll wait until everyone has received one and than I will give them out at one time!
> 
> Here is the address:
> Mrs. Dana Wiggins' 4K Class
> Latta Early Childhood Center
> Attention:*Child's Name Here*
> 134 Latimer Street
> Latta, SC 29565
> 
> Thanks so much for your help with this and for making their first year in school a special one!
> 
> Samaria(girl)
> Jourdain(girl)
> Morgan
> Emma
> Preston H.
> Caleb
> Amanda
> Raney McLean(girl)
> Taylor
> Jakiyah(girl)
> 
> *My family will be at WDW December 15-21.  I would be happy to be someone's FGM! I did it for several people last year and loved every minute!*



Only 10 to go!!! Thanks everyone for you help!  My children at school will be so surprised!!!!


----------



## FunkyDuck

I am looking for a FGM for my little 3 year old girl, Ally.  We will be leaving for our WDW trip on November 13th-23rd.  Would love if someone could send a postcard to her...she loves Cinderella, TinkerBell or Minnie...(in that order...lol).  

I did this in 2008 for two families and I loved it!  Also would love to do it again...just PM me.  The look on their faces is priceless!  I love the magic!!!!


----------



## kimsdreamvacation

Ok, I signed up for a fairygodmailer list quite a while ago, our vacation starts this thursday and as of today,sunday, we still have NOT received our postcards.I do have all the info for the family we are supposed to send our cards too and even though I'm not very happy that someone didn't follow through with their promise to us, I have no intention of making the family we chose go through the same thing as we are.I just wanted to say if you choose to do this then please follow through with it.I never told my family that I had this planned but I knew about it and it bothers me.I will do as I promised and send the cards to our chosen family cause I still want them to experience the Magic even if we didn't.But in the future I will not participate in the Fairygodmailer thread as it has left a bad taste in my mouth.Thankyou for listening to my vent.And for those of you who do spread the pixie dust you agreed too may it come back to you in many ways!!


----------



## Punkin472

My husband and I took our son Jordan to Disney for the first time in May.  He just wrote Mickey a letter and I'd LOVE it if someone could please send him a postcard back telling him Mickey is happy to get his letter and drawing of him and loves him too.  Please let me know if you'd be willing to do this and I'll send you our address.  Thanks so much!


----------



## katybugsmom

kimsdreamvacation said:


> Ok, I signed up for a fairygodmailer list quite a while ago, our vacation starts this thursday and as of today,sunday, we still have NOT received our postcards.I do have all the info for the family we are supposed to send our cards too and even though I'm not very happy that someone didn't follow through with their promise to us, I have no intention of making the family we chose go through the same thing as we are.I just wanted to say if you choose to do this then please follow through with it.I never told my family that I had this planned but I knew about it and it bothers me.I will do as I promised and send the cards to our chosen family cause I still want them to experience the Magic even if we didn't.But in the future I will not participate in the Fairygodmailer thread as it has left a bad taste in my mouth.Thankyou for listening to my vent.And for those of you who do spread the pixie dust you agreed too may it come back to you in many ways!!



I'm so sorry this happened to your family!   If you will PM me I'll be happy to send your kids a Christmas greeting while we are there December 15-21!  Just send me your info., favorite characters, etc.  I have been a Fairy Godmailer before, so I won't let you down!


----------



## cheesuscripes

Hi, this is my first ever post here, so I hope I'm doing this right.  We will be taking our two kids, Isabella and Dominic to Disneyland on Oct. 14th-18th of this year.  This is the first trip that they will remember (they are 8 and 6 now) so I'm hoping to make it extra special.  If anybody can send a card from Disneyland they would absolutely love it.  They don't have any favorites, so anything from Mickey and the gang would be appreciated.  I can also send out cards while we are there.  Thank you!

Brandi


----------



## knitster

We'll be going to DisneyWorld May 7th 2011 and my kids would LOVE to get postcards ahead of time! We'd be thrilled to pass the magic along when we're there as well!


----------



## KelseyLaPerle

We'll be at WDW 11/1-11/8 and while this is a surprise trip for DD5.5 and DS2.5, I would love for them to find out about the trip via a postcard from Mickey.  If anyone is leaving shortly and would be willing to help out, let me know.  I would love to return the favor and send your child a "thanks for visiting" postcard.


----------



## Scootersbabygirl

We're headed to Disney World on October 25th and I'd love for the kids to receive a surprise postcard from some Disney characters letting them know that they're waiting and happy for their visit - and I'd be MORE than happy to send some we're down there!


----------



## katybugsmom

Scootersbabygirl said:


> We're headed to Disney World on October 25th and I'd love for the kids to receive a surprise postcard from some Disney characters letting them know that they're waiting and happy for their visit - and I'd be MORE than happy to send some we're down there!



Would you be willing to send postcards to a couple of my school children?  I only have 10 left that still need cards sent.  Please post or PM to let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## ness0905

We are going to disney thursday i would be happy to send postcards to all 10 remaining kids i wouldn't want anyone to get left out.  If you have any info as to fav characters or anything you would like me to write just let me know.


----------



## alanburger88

Hi,

I wonder if somebody would be prepared to send some post cards to 3 peope (1 adult + 2 kids) in our party coming to Disney in December 2010. One of the children we are bringing (Happiness)  coming is an orphan who has had a challenging life and never been abroad, never mind Disneyworld! The postage would cost a bit more and this is all the way to deepest darkest Africa  - South Africa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

alanburger88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if somebody would be prepared to send some post cards to 3 peope (1 adult + 2 kids) in our party coming to Disney in December 2010. One of the children we are bringing (Happiness)  coming is an orphan who has had a challenging life and never been abroad, never mind Disneyworld! The postage would cost a bit more and this is all the way to deepest darkest Africa  - South Africa.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



PM me their details and it would be a pleasure - we leave for WDW on October 23rd and are used to international postage!


----------



## lizlovesdisney

alanburger88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if somebody would be prepared to send some post cards to 3 peope (1 adult + 2 kids) in our party coming to Disney in December 2010. One of the children we are bringing (Happiness) coming is an orphan who has had a challenging life and never been abroad, never mind Disneyworld! The postage would cost a bit more and this is all the way to deepest darkest Africa - South Africa.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## divagirlangie

I have someone that is going to send my son a post card.  Thanks so much for your offer.


----------



## Scootersbabygirl

I'm still hoping that I can find someone who is leaving soon to send my monkeys postcards! PM me if you can, please! Thank you!


----------



## katybugsmom

katybugsmom said:


> Thank you everyone!  Only two more to go!!!!



I only have two children's names left!!!!  Any takers????
I really appreciate everyone's help!  The kids will love them!  I'll try to post pictures when we have received all the postcards!!!!


----------



## alanburger88

chocolateMinnie said:


> PM me their details and it would be a pleasure - we leave for WDW on October 23rd and are used to international postage!



I have sent the details via PM. Thank you so much for the offer


----------



## kt_mom

Nevermind, I got an email back just now and they are going to send postcards to my little ones. Thank you!!  Thank you!!


----------



## FunkyDuck

Anyone going in October that could send my little 3 year old girl a postcard?  We are at Disney 11/13-23.  Like I said earlier...had done this for two families and what a wonderful feeling!!!   Would be happy to Fairy Godmother also!!!  Just PM me.


----------



## jojo05

Got my postcard from my fairy godmailer. so wonderful to spread some pixie dust. thanks so much


----------



## katybugsmom

Hey everyone!  The postcards have started coming in and my children will be so excited to receive them!  Thanks again to all the wonderful people who offered to send them!
We should have everyone's cards by the time we read the book A Letter for Amy by Ezra Jack Keats(he's one of my favorite authors!)  
I will post a picture of everyone with their cards so you can see them!
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## HELPDESKGUY

We are traveling to WDW on November 5th. Please PM me and I'll PM back the information. Thank you everyone for making this such a great board to visit!


----------



## Tinker Pam

Going to DW Dec 3 and would love for DS to get a post card from Stitch. Also of anyone is willing to FGM my MIL who is going with us (she's had a rough last few years) and I think she'd get a kick out of it.   I would be willing to send Postcards to the first 5 who PM me. Thanks


----------



## ErinC801

I know its kind of late notice but is anyone at Disney now or going within the next couple of days that could send a postcard to my nephews and niece? We will be going 10/10. I am willing to send a postcard to anyone going the end of Oct/ beginning of Nov.


----------



## alexi120

I have two girls (9) who will be going to Disney World for Christmas (Dec 19-24.)  They have known for several months now, but it's just recently "hit" them.  Every time we see anything Disney, they say "uuugh, I just CAN'T wait!"  

I'm not exactly sure what to do here.  Please help.   

Do I ask for FGM in this thread or do I PM someone and ask them?  

Thanks!


----------



## 3boys4me

ErinC801 said:


> I know its kind of late notice but is anyone at Disney now or going within the next couple of days that could send a postcard to my nephews and niece? We will be going 10/10. I am willing to send a postcard to anyone going the end of Oct/ beginning of Nov.



We leave Nov. 17 and would love a card. If you are still interested I can pm my info. Thanks


----------



## ErinC801

3boys4me- Just PM me your info and any favorite characters. I'd be happy to send you a card!


----------



## cinderelladreams27

I will be there at the end of November. PM me if you'd like a postcard sent. need the name, address, age group (child/teen/adult), and character(s). I'll do my best to get a postcard with that character's picture but I will most certainly have that character write them.


----------



## travelscrapper

We just got back and I sent some fairy Godmailer cards out--I was really disappointed that I could only find very limited Mickey / Minnie cards. There were wasn't a selection of PC w/ the characters that I thought I'd find at the parks. We should have hit one of the "junk" shops off Dis Property for a better selection.


----------



## mommahnina

Is there anyone there now or or going this week that could possibly send one soon? we are going oct 22. My kids would LOVE to get postcards!! I have 4 children. Pm if you are able! thank you


----------



## tlramr14

Hi All~
Looking for someone to send my 2DD's and DS postcards.  We will be there November 3-10 and I am willing to send out postcards to anyone as well.
Thanks~
DD6 loves Tink, DS3 loves Mickey and the gang, DD1 1/2 loves Minnie


----------



## HELPDESKGUY

you've got pm


----------



## amesyrn

Was hoping someone would be willing to be a fairygodmailer for DD6, and DD 10 mths.  We leave Oct 22=30th.  They would be sooo excited.  We would be happy to send out some postcards as well when we're there.  Thanks


----------



## kimsdreamvacation

We just returned from our trip to DW and I sent off our FairyGodMailer cards to our chosen family,Brooklynnbaby,in NC and I have to say it was a lot of fun, I explained to the handlers what I was doing beforehand and they and the characters were more than willing to help and even Pocohantas said it was a wonderful idea and she had never heard of it before but thought it was a wonderful way to "spread the magic to another family in a different village", I do hope that the family we chose likes their cards as much as I liked doing this.If you have seen my other post that we didn't receive our cards we requested but that I wouldn't do that to our family I have to say I am very glad I followed through, it did give us a little extra magic in a different way.


----------



## CooperPrincesses

We haven't heard from anyone but we leave in a couple of weeks for a few days with the Mouse.  If anyone would like a postcard sent at the end of October please PM me with some information and I will make sure to get them out to you while we are there.

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## brooklynnbaby

kimsdreamvacation said:


> We just returned from our trip to DW and I sent off our FairyGodMailer cards to our chosen family,Brooklynnbaby,in NC and I have to say it was a lot of fun, I explained to the handlers what I was doing beforehand and they and the characters were more than willing to help and even Pocohantas said it was a wonderful idea and she had never heard of it before but thought it was a wonderful way to "spread the magic to another family in a different village", I do hope that the family we chose likes their cards as much as I liked doing this.If you have seen my other post that we didn't receive our cards we requested but that I wouldn't do that to our family I have to say I am very glad I followed through, it did give us a little extra magic in a different way.



I'm so bummed for you that your FGM didn't come through.  But I so much appreciate you following through for our family and we will do the same!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

If someone would like to send my girls a card it would be awesome.we are going at the end of October and I'm sure they would like an invitation from the princesses to come see them. Pm me please


----------



## kimsdreamvacation

brooklynnbaby said:


> I'm so bummed for you that your FGM didn't come through.  But I so much appreciate you following through for our family and we will do the same!  Thank you so much!!!



Awww your are more than welcome, I meant what I said about enjoying the magic in a different way.We went to AK on Saturday and went straight to Camp Minnie Mickey and that's where we had the cards signed, and it was so much fun,there were no lines so the characters were really excited to spend time with us and we were able to meet characters we hadn't seen before,like Thumper and Miss Bunny.Our pics from here turned out great, and the photopass pics were even better, so in my mind I owe you a thankyou because if it weren't for the FGM list we wouldn't have had our magical morning with the characters and being picked as the "Family of the day" at Pizzafari afterward, which really we weren't expecting but it was sooo cool.Again I do hope you enjoy them it really was a magical moment I will never forget,so thankyou.


----------



## HELPDESKGUY

If anyone out there is able to be FGM for my 2 girls and one boy please PM.

We are leaving for WDW Nov. 5th.


----------



## honeyhall

This is my (35 yrs) very first trip ever, I have been waiting forever to finally get to go to Disney World.  This is also my childrens very first trip too, my daughter 3 and my son 7!  I am so extremely excited and so are my kids, I just can not wait for it to come.  

Recently I have spent hours (days honestly) reading everything I can possibly absorb on these boards, they are amazing and extremely helpful.  I am so grateful for these boards, it is going to make our FIRST trip so much more memorable just because of all you that have posted such wonderful tips, advice and information.

I would love to have a fairy godmailer send a postcard to my kids, or even each of them, we would be happy to get anything honestly.  We will be arriving 11/27/10 and leaving the following Saturday. We are going to all the parks (on diff days) and staying at POR. I think that is everything I need to post. 

Every day I discover something new about Disney, I save it for the dinner table and I tell the kids while we are all sitting down together as a family. They look at me with such amazement on how I keep finding out new stuff each day. Every night they are so excited to get to dinner and hear what else I have to share with them.

Our first night we were very lucky to get a reservation at CRT. My daughter is convinced, and telling everyone, Cinderella is personally having us over for dinner. Won't she be shocked when she sees dozens of other people there at the same time, ha ha!

My son is even working on his list for Santa already, since I told him that WDW sent us a note last week to let us know that Santa will be making a special trip to WDW for the Christmas party. Which they both believe we were personally invited too by Mickey and Minnie.

So for them to get a fairy godmailer, would just be absolute icing on the cake of their whole magical first time disney experience.

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO ANYONE WHO CAN DO THIS FOR THEM/US!


----------



## gothtinkerbell

TARAMEOW said:


> I will be a WDW on Sept 23-Oct 4 and would be happy to send some cards
> 
> PM me if I can help you out!



Tarameow

Kayla got her postcard yesterday and loved it!  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## julluvsdisney

Hi all!  Im looking for a fairygodmailer to mail 2 postcards to my 2 and 8 year old sons!  I did this last year and my older son was so excited to get a postcard from micky!!  We will be going december 9th.  If any one that is going after december Id like to pay it forward to someone else!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## smatt

My 6 year old daughter is going to Disney Nov 2-6 with her grandparents.  If anyone would be available to be her FGM during October my parents will be FGM for someone else if needed.  Thank-you!


----------



## msvlg

Looking for a fairy Godmailer,
We are taking my two year old grandson to WDW Nov. 8th. He is getting so excited-I know he would love to receive "mail" from Mickey or Goofy. He watches the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse every morning. If anyone out there is willing to send him a card please PM me and I will send you his address. THanks !!!!


----------



## dismommy2

*Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for Early November.
I have two little girls that are taking their first trip to WDW in Late November.
PM if you can do it...we would be SO appreciative!!!!
Thank you!!!

I would be happy to return the favor if needed!*


----------



## aksunshine

Hi there! I am heading to WDW next weekend!  I will send out 3 cards to the first 3 kids asked for through PM!


----------



## divagirlangie

My 8 yr old DS received is postcard.  He absolutely loved it!  Thanks for contributing in making this a memorable trip!  He was so excited!    He was tripped out that Mickey knew how to contact him.  At first he said that it was me but thank goodness for the wonderful postmark from FL.  He took it to school and showed it off to everyone he could think of!  What a great idea this is.  We will be going soon and I would be happy to send 3 postcards to your special one.  Just send a PM!  I look forward to making someone just as happy as it made my DS! 

We will be going from November 20th - 26th.

Thank you!


----------



## jcmaro

I would love to get a card sent to my kids.  DS (5) and DD (3).  We are going 11/27-12/5.  If anyone can help PM me.  Thanks!!!


----------



## 2shortpeopleruleme

Hi! I am looking for a FGM 3 beautiful little girls ages 3,4, and 8. We are going 12/11-12/18. 

Also, if anyone is looking for a FGM for around that time. I will gladly send some back! 

Thanks!!


----------



## 2princesses2princes

Would love to find a Fairy Godmother to send some cards our way.  We are taking our 4 kiddos in February for a week.  The older 3 were there back in 07, but the youngest has never been.  One card to all of them would be great, or if someone is feeling like spreading some extra magic all 4 of them would be great.  Now they don't know exactly when we are going so we wouldn't want dates.  PM me if you can help.  

We are also willing to send some to another family while we are there.  Just send me a message.


----------



## Scootersbabygirl

Very bummed - was told from one of the DIS'ers (through this forum) that they were going to send two postcards to my children. The DIS'er has already gone and returned from Disney with no postcards for my monkeys. I was so looking forward to their excitement and knew that this would make the trip even more fun. *sigh*


----------



## VirataMama4

Hi I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my parents.  They are meeting us in Disney World for their FIRST trip at the end of Nov. and I'd love for Mickey and Minnie to send them a postcard.  If you are willing to send them one, please PM me.  Thank you!

We will be there Nov. 28-Dec. 3rd and will send out postcards to the first 5 people to pm me!


----------



## BW0922

Hi I am looking for a fairy godmother to send a postcard to our two year old son.  He is such a big fan of all things Disney already and is still walking around with his Little Einstein Birthday card from last month.  We will be in Florida from November 25- December 4.  Disney from Nov 28 onward.  

I would love to send some postcards on our trip as well.  PM me please.


----------



## mitsybella

I looking for someone to send a postcard to my 6yo daughter and 5yo son (can send one card for both) we are leaving 11/26 and heading to disney for a week if anyone can send prior to that thanks


----------



## lizlovesdisney

katybugsmom said:


> Hey everyone! The postcards have started coming in and my children will be so excited to receive them! Thanks again to all the wonderful people who offered to send them!
> We should have everyone's cards by the time we read the book A Letter for Amy by Ezra Jack Keats(he's one of my favorite authors!)
> I will post a picture of everyone with their cards so you can see them!
> Thanks again everyone!


 
I sent my 3 to your kids on Sunday, so they probably got in the mail Monday.  Hope you received them!


----------



## swanc02

Hi.  I have learned so much from these boards in the past few years, it's a great resource!

We are going to be at WDW Jan 9, 2011 - Jan 15, 2011.  I have a already arranged to have some folks send a postcard to my grandson before our trip.  We did this two years age also, and it was awesome!

If anyone is looking for a Fairy God Mailer to send some postcards in January please PM me with name, address and any special requests (ie preferred characters, special occasion to be mentioned, etc.)

Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## 22crusher

Howdy!
I am taking my 4yo son to DWR for his first trip, which coincides with the 1/2 marathon AND his 5th birthday! We will be there January 8-15 2010 if anyone needs cards mailed at that time.

Are there any Canadian GodMailers out there who could send him a postcard, perhaps from any of the Cars characters, or maybe Jack Skellington, if such a thing exists?

Please PM me and let me know

thanks!
Carolyn


----------



## lee-annl

Thank you so much to our families FGM.    The kids received their postcards this past week & they were all so excited!  They have been telling everyone about them!

To continue the magic, I'm willing to send out cards for a family as well.  We are going from Nov 9-15 WDW.  Send me a PM with fav characters, names & addresses.


----------



## cyb

I am going to EPCOT Nov 13&14 I can send a postcard to anyone that requests one


----------



## FunkyDuck

Just wanted to send out a *BIG THANK YOU* to my dd's FGM!!!  She absolutely loved her card...she carries it around...and at night it sits on her nightstand!!!  Such a small thing...but the magic that it contains is *HUGE*!!!  

Thank you again!  And...GO PENS!!!!!!


----------



## luvlife

I have my four little ones that would love to get postcards from a FGM. We are having our first trip to Disney in December and would pay forward at that time. I would really, really love for this to happen as they run to check the mail everyday and all we get are bills If anyone could do this I will send over my e-mail info. because I can't PM yet.
If anyone would like a postcard in December we will be there from the 12th - 20th


----------



## got2seemickey

I have a request and an offer...

We are leaving for WDW on Nov. 14 through the 22nd and would love if anyone getting ready to go soon could be a fairy godmailer to my 4-year-old twins. I know they'd get a huge kick out of it! If anyone is willing, please let me know, and I'll PM you my info. 

Now the offer...I'll gladly be a fairy godmailer to 8-10 families. Just PM me! I did this last year when we were at Disney and it honestly was one of the highlights of the trip for me! I love the idea of helping to make others upcoming trip extra special!

-Nicole


----------



## mblaesing

We are going on our first trip to Disney World.  We will be there from Jan 2-7, 2011.  We are surprising the kids on Christmas day with the news.  I would love though for them to get a postcard before we leave!!  

I would be more than happy to pay it forward!

Misty


----------



## maganda

The Tabasco Kid said:


> We are going the first week in October and would love to have DD & DS get a postcard in September.  We will be glad to return the gesture for anyone going in late October or November.
> 
> This is such an AWESOME idea!



Tabasco Kid, Here's a huge thank you for being our FGM! Grandma and grandpa were tickled to receive a postcard!


----------



## princess isabella

I would love if someone would send my daughter a postcard.  We will be going in Sep 2011 and I would be happy to end to others. 

Thanks


----------



## JenniJ

OH my goodness! THANK YOU so much from the bottom of my heart for sending the post cards! My son carried his around all day and has it placed in his toy area so he can see it everyday! Another bonus is that they arrived on my daughter's birthday! This made her day extra special. She has been having a hard time at school, was stressed out about a dance (only girl in her group of friends without a date) and the magic of getting a postcard from "Jasmine" made her day that much more special. She has her postcard on her dresser. I knew she would like it, but never thought she would smile and giggle like a child upon getting it!  (She's now 17)

We are willing to pass the magic along top another family.  We are going to be at Disney from 11/27-12/4.  PM me if interested.


----------



## VirataMama4

I am still looking for a FGM for my parents.  We taking them for their first trip at the end of Nov., so it would be great if someone who is going in the next couple of weeks would do it.  

We would also like to return the favor by sending 5 PCs out while we're there.

TIA


----------



## wangsintx

We are going Jan 2-7, 2011 and would love to have DD & DS get a postcard in December. We will be glad to return the gesture for 5 families going after us.
This will be DS first trip and he will turn 5 while we're there!

This is such an AWESOME idea!

Please PM me if you can do it and I'll send ya the kiddo's information.  TIA!


----------



## nursetinagb

I love this!  I'd love someone to be a FGM for my 3 DS!  We'll be there Dec 12-19th.  PM me and I'll send you their info.


----------



## aserrin

I have a strange request of sorts.  I have been acting as a FGM for a friends family.  Since they have never gone, I send them periodic emails and links with tips and hints for their upcoming trip.  I would like to send them a postcard, but we are leaving the week AFTER their trip.  Could someone going the first 2 weeks of November be my surrogate GM for this family?

We will be at WDW Nov 18-23 and would love to play FGM for someone in return.


----------



## got2seemickey

Our trip is comingup quick...3 weeks away! I posted once last week but thought I'd try it again...If there is anyone heading to WDW soon and could be a fairy godmailer to mmy 4-year-old twins, I'd really appreciate it! 

Also, I'm still taking requests for our upcoming trip (Nov. 14-22). If anyone would like us to send Mickey wishe, pm me with your info. I'll take 7 more requests. 

-Nicole


----------



## l_mccafferty

Hi guys,
Just posted this on the Families Board and was advised this thread was here!

Hi,
I'm wondering if someone going to Disney soon would do me a massive favour.
We've had a pretty tough year this year and we've had 4 deaths in my mums family.
I'd love it if someone would send her a postcard from disney to cheer her up.
If you can't get one signed by Tink, even just one with Tink on the front would be great.

We certainly need some pixie dust!!!

TIA
Laura


----------



## weluvariel

Thank you to the FGM who sent postcards to my daughter & her Nana.  We will be arriving Nov 26th if anyone needs postcards.  Please PM me with name, address & character likes.  Will send to first 4-5 families who respond.


----------



## ready to relax

Hello...43 days and counting til we celebrate Christmas and Lillys birthday in the happiest place on earth!  Looking for a FGM for my 3 children.  ALSO, if you need a FGM during 129-12/17/10, please PM me...I LOVE being a FGM (began spreading pixie dust last year!)


----------



## CrazyaboutCinderella

Looking for a FGM for 3 children going to WDW in mid-December. If interested in being their FGM p.m. me. This is the first trip for the two youngest children to WDW and how wonderful is it that they will be there for the Christmas season.


----------



## 22crusher

being a newbie poster, it appears i can't send PMs to prospective FGMs? I tried to PM 'weloveariel' to see if she can FGM for my son. 

So, that said, I'd be happy to FGM for anyone who needs a postcard sent from the part in January 2011, I'll be down there runing the 1/2 marathon.

Not sure if PMs will work, but I'll keep my eye out for them!

Carolyn


----------



## hscoolfun

My family will be at Universal Studios and WDW 12/10 - 18  and would love to send post cards!  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## divagirlangie

If anyone is interested in me sending a postcard to your DS or DD please PM me.  I will send 3 postcards.  I will take the first three PMs.  I am so excited about this trip!  It has already started on the right foot by someone doing this for my DS!  I just hope to pay it forward and put a smile on your DS or DD.


----------



## ocrazyjane

i am new to this site and dont really know how this all works but i would like a postcard sent to my son from mickey.  we will be in disney dec 5-12th.  who do i send my personal info to?  thanks!


----------



## alanburger88

The FGM dropped by for Kayla (DD13) and Happiness (An orphan we look after that we are taking to Disney World - 1st visit!).

Thank You Chocolate Miniie 

The last hurdle to getting her too Disney is her USA Visa. It took us months to get permission from Social Services and her passport! 

She is going to love Disney soo much!!!!


----------



## DARuss

If anyone is going very soon (like this week) I have a family member that is leaving in 9 days with a young son.  This is his first trip and he would be so happy to receive a postcard from WDW.  Please let me know if anyone can help.  I'll be going in early feb and would love to FGM.


----------



## cutie_dinokun

Hi! I guess I posted to the wrong thread earlier....as its not as active as this one   =P ...........so here it is again   

I've been visiting this site for a while looking up valuable info but this is actually my 1st post because I find this thread special and meaningful. My guy and I will be heading to Disney World for our 2nd visit on Dec 1 and would absolutely love to do something special around Christmas time and send postcards to a few kids to make their day =).  

Oh yeah it would be better if your trip doesn't start until Dec 15...as anything before that may be cutting a bit too close and I don't think I'll be able to go get the postcards until 2-3 days after arrival   =)

I can send about 3 postcards so please feel free to let me know if you want me to send one to your child. =)


However........i need some help here.......this will be my 1st time doing this and would like to know will I be able to get stamps and mail it in any of the theme parks? I'm not staying on site so I don't think I can send it off from one of the Disney resorts......=/

Oh one more thing....please let me know before I leave for my trip as I probably won't be using the internet =)


----------



## alanburger88

We will be in Disney from 11 to 24 December 2010. Anybody need a FGM? Please PM any details are I would be happy to send a some postcards.

(As a father I have been many things including the Easter Bunny but never a fairy... just pondering! )


----------



## nellyru

This would be SO amazing!! 

Our trip is Dec. 12-18th, so if anyone could send one to my three kids- that would make this trip even more special. 

And I am willing to send out 3 postcards as well!!


----------



## pattiteach

We are going to WDW Thanksgiving week.  I am happy to help out anyone and would love to mail you a post card! PM me!!


----------



## katybugsmom

Only 10 more postcards to go!  Thanks so much to everyone that has sent a postcard to one of my students!  I can't wait to give them out!


My family and I will be at WDW December 15-21.  Please PM me if you would like me to send a postcard to someone.  I will be happy to "pay it forward"!


----------



## Jonny5md

We will be at Disney in December. I have two children ages 5 and 7 and would love if someone can send us a card. Please send me a message if you are able. Thanks!


----------



## jojo05

Going end of January 2011. will be sending out post cards. PM info !


----------



## livibug

We are going the last week of March and I know that this is early to be asking for FGM help but the kids don't know we are going yet and I would like to have the postcards arrive right before/around Christmas announcing the trip. If anyone is going to be there right before Christmas and would be willing to send two postcards,  I would appreciate it.  I can send 3-4 in late March if anyone is lurking out there and preplanning like me.


Thanks!


----------



## jkcd513

Wehave been fortunate enough to both receive postcards as well as send out a few as well on our sons two disney world trips in 2006 and 2008.  Well our little girl is turning two and we are taking her for her first trip to disney world to celebrate- hopefully we won't have a snow storm in florida like we did in va last year on the day she celebrated her 1st birthday.  Anyways...  I was hoping that someone might be able to get a postcard signed by tinkerbell/fairies and saying can't wait to see you in pixie hollow on your birthday.  And for my son (who is 6 1/2 and is looking forward to jedi training at DHS), I know Darth Vader doesn't sign autographs, but if you would like to "sign for him"  and say Have your light saber ready - are you brave enough to be a jedi and battle with me.  If someone could let me know/PM me if they could do this it would be wonderful.  We leave on December 10th.  If I can find someone to do this for my kids I will pay it forward and bring a little pixie dust to someone else on our trip (and could get them signed by one of the princesses/or one of the characters at the cinderella dinner at 1900 park fare since we are doing meals at epcot and 1900 park fare).  I know how excited my son was on our last trip after he got a postcard stamped by buzz lightyear- he recognized the stamp from our first trip in his autograph book and said look mommy he really did remember me.  I love those kind of memories.

-Thanks in advance,
Jennifer


----------



## Minnesota!

We are going the first week of January and I was wondering if I could get someone going soon to send a few back for my boys (husband included!!!).  

Anyone????  

I will gladly repay the favor when I go in January!


----------



## TobiasFunke

We would be glad to do it, we are going December 1-7th.  Message me the names, address, and characters you want.  someone did it for my girls a few weeks back and they love their post cards.


----------



## VirataMama4

We are going Nov. 28-Dec. 3 and still have room for a few more requests!  Just PM me.


----------



## Mrs264

My family and I will be celebrating with Mickey and the gang Dec 4-10. I would be willing to send postcards to the first 5 responders. Please email me with your prince and/or princess information along with any special requests.

Triscia
nursinghell@yahoo.com


----------



## csmoore1808

livibug said:


> We are going the last week of March and I know that this is early to be asking for FGM help but the kids don't know we are going yet and I would like to have the postcards arrive right before/around Christmas announcing the trip. If anyone is going to be there right before Christmas and would be willing to send two postcards,  I would appreciate it.  I can send 3-4 in late March if anyone is lurking out there and preplanning like me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



We would love to help! We will be at Disneyworld Thanksgiving Week. Send me your info in a private message. Please include any favorite Disney characters!


----------



## giraffeneck

We will be in the World 11/19/10.  I am happy to "pay it forward" and send cards.  Send me your info in a PM.  We love sending and receiving personalized cards from WDW.


----------



## giraffeneck

Yay, now I can PM someone to send a card!


----------



## swanc02

We are going to WDW January 9th.  Would be happy to send some postcards for anyone going thereafter.  We have both sent and received them before and it really is a treat for the little ones!  PM me with info.  Happy planning!


----------



## jlm

Looking for someone to mail my 3 kids (or 1 family) postcards.  
Please PM me if you would be so kind??

Also...we are traveling Dec 8 and would be willing to pay it forward to anyone who is in need! 

Jen


----------



## julluvsdisney

Just wondering if anyone would be able to send my sons a postcard !  I had a FGM but she went in oct and I never got the post cards.   so now im leaving in 3 weeks from today and Im trying to find someone that will be down there ASAP.  Please PM if you can do it!  

Also I would love to pay it forward!  Did this last year and had so much fun!  Ill be there Dec 8th!


----------



## judypriv

Looking for mailers for my kids before say mid January. We're going in late January and I would love for the kids to get a mailer before then. Also, I can do some mailers when I go, just let me know!


----------



## bbak30

I would love to do this for my kids! We are leaving in 17 days, so I guess it would have to be something soon. 
Just one card, either Mickey/Minnie or Princesses. And of course I can return the favor when we are in there. 
I guess someone will PM me if they can help? Is that how this works?


----------



## Skweesha

bbak30 said:


> I would love to do this for my kids! We are leaving in 17 days, so I guess it would have to be something soon.
> Just one card, either Mickey/Minnie or Princesses. And of course I can return the favor when we are in there.
> I guess someone will PM me if they can help? Is that how this works?



We leave in 3 days and I have 2 slots left.   Can you PM yet?  Just PM me your info  and I can mail as soon as we get there


----------



## bbak30

Skweesha said:


> We leave in 3 days and I have 2 slots left.   Can you PM yet?  Just PM me your info  and I can mail as soon as we get there



I can't figure out how to do it, so I'm gonna go with no! Thank you sooo much! The girls will be so excited. Is there another way to get my info to you?


----------



## bbak30

judypriv said:


> Looking for mailers for my kids before say mid January. We're going in late January and I would love for the kids to get a mailer before then. Also, I can do some mailers when I go, just let me know!



I would be happy to do this for you! We will be there in 17 days. Send me your info!


----------



## Skweesha

bbak30 said:


> I can't figure out how to do it, so I'm gonna go with no! Thank you sooo much! The girls will be so excited. Is there another way to get my info to you?



just PM'd you.  See if it worked.


----------



## ready to relax

I am looking to spread pixie dust...if you need a FGM during 12/9-12/17, please let me know...I have 5 openings!


----------



## revjulian

I would love to have two postcards sent to my 2 daughters (ages 4 and 7).  I will be more than happy to pay it forward.  Please respond to this post or private message me.  thanks.


----------



## buckbart

Greetings from Canada!

My family of 4 is coming down for our first ever family trip mid January. I would love to give the children the postcards on Christmas morning as part of the surprise. At this point I can only imagine my children's excitement if they got their own postcards.  

This will the the start of a very magical holiday for us!


----------



## lisateaches

Thanks for the tip. I'll pick some postcards up at the airport- wait! Do you think we will want to stop for anything??? LOL


----------



## disneylover2005

Looking for a postcard sent two my kids age 3 and 9 months. Were leaving December 6-7. I will pay it forward! Thanks


----------



## bbak30

revjulian said:


> I would love to have two postcards sent to my 2 daughters (ages 4 and 7).  I will be more than happy to pay it forward.  Please respond to this post or private message me.  thanks.



Sending you a PM!


----------



## bbak30

buckbart said:


> Greetings from Canada!
> 
> My family of 4 is coming down for our first ever family trip mid January. I would love to give the children the postcards on Christmas morning as part of the surprise. At this point I can only imagine my children's excitement if they got their own postcards.
> 
> This will the the start of a very magical holiday for us!



I will send you a PM!


----------



## bbak30

Skweesha said:


> just PM'd you.  See if it worked.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! The girls were thrilled that Mickey and Minnie sent them some mail. I really appreciate it. I hope you are enjoying your trip


----------



## jmartinez1895

If there are any FGM out there who could send to my 2 kids that would be great. They are both going to have an operation on Dec. 20tha and a little Disney magic would go a long way.


----------



## schriverl

Hi! I would love to have a FGM for my 2 children. We will be leaving Jan 21. Reward: I would love to pay it forward to someone else while there. 
Is it to early to make this request? My son is in love with Mickey Mouse and we will be there for his second birthday.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. And I can't wait to make someone elses day too!


----------



## 22crusher

I'll be in WDW January 10-16 for the 1/2 marathon.  Anyone need an FGM? Also I'll be at Universal at Harry Potter and I hear you can mail stuff specially from there.  

Let me know if I can help out, I can send 4 postcards.

Thanks
Carolyn


----------



## hollypoast

We are heading to WDW in less than 45 days and I would love to send postcards back, if anyone needs some Disney Magic! I will accept 4 requests. Please include the essentials-- Name, Address, character requests (I'll do my best) and your message. Thanks!


----------



## effervescent

If anyone is still looking for a FGM I will be there Thurs 12/09 and Fri 12/10.  I will need your info by PM by Wed 12/08.


----------



## my2ms0205

Thankyou so much to weluvariel!!! My kids got their postcards and were jumping up and down they were so excited! 
I will be at WDW Dec.15-21 and would be happy to send some postcards- just PM me


----------



## aussiejen

Were from Australia & will be visiting WDW for the first time & would love my 2 children  Lachlan (7yrs) &  madison (4yrs) to receive a post card...


thank you in advance 

jen


----------



## thecapells

We will be heading to the World from 1/22-1/30 and I would love my 3 little ones to get an early dose of pixie dust to enhance the magic!
Any Fairy Godmailers available?

In addition, I would love to send some cards while I am there as well so let me know!


----------



## candyfloss

i would love for someone to send a card to my 5 kids, and even more so to my sister and boyfriend in the UK (its their first time!!)

we arrive on Jan 23rd
please!!!


----------



## jlw29

We're heading down this week - Dec 16th - 19th.  I'd be willing to do 4 postcards.  Let me know names, ages, favorite character and anything specific you want it to say.

I'll be watching my PMs


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

I sent my card and it was received but my daughter never received hers.  

Please everyone that says that they will mail another persons child a card please do!  Its very sad when your child does not receive one


----------



## Jessma9902

mermaid&cinderella said:


> I sent my card and it was received but my daughter never received hers.
> 
> Please everyone that says that they will mail another persons child a card please do!  Its very sad when your child does not receive one



I agree with this!  I have now had 2 different FGM not follow through in the last 2 months that I have been trying to do this!  I will not be trying again- as I am leary of continuing to mail strangers with our addresses and then have nothing come from it.  

I have done this numerous times in the past and have done it for others as well- this is the first year when I have had such a hard time having people follow through on their end!


----------



## Morton553

I would love to have a postcard sent to my 3yr old son Logan. We are taking him on his first trip to Disneyland from Jan 1st til Jan 10th. He is so excited that we have a countdown calendar and everyday he asks how many days left until we go. He doesn't care about Christmas...He just wants to go and hug Mickey. 

When Im down there i would love to be able to send a few postcards back out. 

I love this idea!!!!


----------



## GinnyEmma

If someone would be so kind as to send my friend's children a card after christmas, I would be thrilled to send cards when we are there the end of janurary.


----------



## schriverl

Hi! I would love to have a Fairy Godmailer for my 2 children. We will be leaving Jan 21. My son is in love with Mickey Mouse and we will be there for his second birthday.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
And I would like to make someone elses day too! I would love to pay it forward to someone else while we are there.


----------



## 22crusher

I am a newbie and for some reason can't respond to PMs yet. I need to make more posts, so here I am getting my count up!

We leave in less than 25 days, so if anyone needs cards sent, I'm happy to help out. I have one PM that I want to reply to, since I'd be happy to help you with cards.

counting the sleeps
Carolyn in Canada


----------



## 22crusher

if this post is accepted I'll be at 10 and can reply to the PMs requesting FGM cards.


----------



## 22crusher

Howdy

I am leaving for FLA January 7th, 2011, but when cleaning my house I found a few Disney Christmas postcards from when I worked for the Disney Store. I know it's not the same as it being mailed from the park, but for anyone who didn't get a card, they are not something you can buy, and I don't think they make them anymore, but I'd be happy to send a couple out.

Carolyn


----------



## lgkeeper

I just saw this thread!!

We leave on 12/26, so I have a feeling I'm too late.  But, if not, I'd love to get any type of Postcard for my DS (5) and DD (2).  He is a Lightning McQueen/Mickey nut and she is a Princess' princess.

Any help would be appreciated.  I'll be glad to pay it forward in turn.  Just pm me!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

A huge Thank You to *Mrs264* - We received your postcards to both of our kids and they are absolutely perfect.  We are using them to surprise our kids on Christmas morning with a trip in February

I would LOVE to pay it forward.  

If anyone is in need of postcards sent from WDW please PM me.  We will be there from Feb 2- Feb 11th


----------



## Fabooliss

Even though my daughter is now 9 and has "figured out" the face characters,  she still treasures her postcard that "Cinderella" sent her before our first trip (she was 5). 

Would someone be able to send a postcard to my 6 year old son... he was too little last time so he didn't get a fairy godmailer card?  If someone could send one from Mickey saying he is looking forward to seeing him again, that would be FANTASTIC!

BTW: We are in Canada, so it costs a bit more for the stamp! 
I'd be willing to pass it on when we are there Jan 26th to Feb 6th.
Thanks!


----------



## swanc02

My grandson got some FairyGM postcards so I need to pay it forward.  Send me a PM with name and address.  We are going Jan 9-15.  I will try to send it by Jan 10th.  Not sure how long it takes to go from FL to Ontario.

Happy Planning!


----------



## revjulian

We just got our daughter's cards from her FGM and they were PERFECT!!!  We will be arriving Jan. 2 and will be staying through Jan. 7

We will be able to send a family some postcards.  Just send me a private message and I'll respond.


----------



## Fabooliss

swanc02 said:


> My grandson got some FairyGM postcards so I need to pay it forward.  Send me a PM with name and address.  We are going Jan 9-15.  I will try to send it by Jan 10th.  Not sure how long it takes to go from FL to Ontario.
> 
> Happy Planning!



Thank you so much, I just PM'd you!


----------



## rogattdm

Going Jan 22-29 if anyone needs a FGM.  My daughter received 2 postcards and absolutely loved them!  I sent two out when we went Sept '09, but would love to send again.

PM if you are interested!


----------



## judypriv

Leaving the 26th for a week @ Disney. PM me if you need mailers. We're happy to do it.


----------



## KaitlynandLiamsMommy

We are going Feb 13-17 and would LOVE if someone could send us post cards.  I have two children so it would be great if they could each get a  special message from thir favorite character (daughter - snow white, son - mickey).

Also I would love to play the part and send out some while we are there.  If anyone is wanting a postcard sent in mid february I would be happy to send out 5 or 6 

ETA we are also in Ontario so the stamp would cost a bit more :-(


----------



## thecapells

KaitlynandLiamsMommy said:


> We are going Feb 13-17 and would LOVE if someone could send us post cards.  I have two children so it would be great if they could each get a  special message from thir favorite character (daughter - snow white, son - mickey).
> 
> Also I would love to play the part and send out some while we are there.  If anyone is wanting a postcard sent in mid february I would be happy to send out 5 or 6
> 
> ETA we are also in Ontario so the stamp would cost a bit more :-(



My wife's originally from Canada so we'd love to do it!
Not to mention we just got our postcards for our upcoming trip and the kids were ecstatic!
PM me your information - we are going 1/23 thru 1/30.


----------



## MickeyReeds

Hi we are going Jan 28 and would love to have some cards sent.  If you can help out, please let me know and I'll PM you the info!  Also, I would be happy to pay it forward to others going after us!  Thanks so much!! Diane


----------



## mommy23qties

Looking for someone willing to send postcards to my triplets...Soon  

We will be leaving Jan. 21 for a week in the World.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kjmommie

We are going in the middle of March.  I would love to have a postcard sent to eac of my kids (son, 4- mickey, cars, etc. and daughter, 5 - princess, of course)  I will be happy to return the favor to anyone when we are there in March for anyone going in April or later!!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

This is GREAT! I wanna play! My son is 3 and likes Cars, Pooh, Aladdin, Flik from Bug's Life, and get this he LOVES Mary Poppins and Bert! We're going in March and I will return the favor to anyone's children going in April or afterwards.


----------



## stitchlover

Good afternoon all. I wanted to volunteer to send out postcards. We do this every year and love doing it. Here are my dates:
I will be at Disneyland: February 21-25
I will be at DisneyWorld:
March 10-19

Happy to send 5-10 cards each trip. If you have a request for those time periods please PM me.


----------



## racingwench

Hi!  Just found this thread.
We will be at WDW 1/22-1/29.  Hubby and I will get as many as we can.
Please provide address, child's name and their favorite characters and we will do the rest.
Please PM me and we will accommodate you.  Our kids are too big to like this anymore so we are just paying it forward.
Have fun!!


----------



## Sanibel Spirit

Hi

Having my step daughter be made happy by a Fairy Godmailer a few weeks ago, I thought I'd return the favour by offering my services.

We are going to Disney world 14th - 28th April and I'm happy to send out a few cards if anyone would like one.

PM me if you'd like one.


----------



## abcdand123

Hi all-

Getting ready to go to WDW. Will send 4-6 postcards. Please send me a PM with details. 

Address
Child's Name
Character preference etc.
Any special message.

I am lucky I have somebody already working on this for us in the family but know there are kids out there that would think this is super cool!!


----------



## dianep

We are going Jan. 28th - Feb. 3rd... 

Someone is sending these to our kids soon and we want to repay it...

PM me you address, names, ages, and fav characters and we will send out!

What a fun concept whoever started it!


----------



## schriverl

Hi All!
I also have a FGM and would like to pay it forward. I have one child to send a card to. I wouldn't mind a few more.
I will be going Jan 21 to 31. Please send me a PM with your info if I could be of help to anyone.
Thanks!


----------



## n4nana

I'm new at this! I've got the idea: someone at Disney will write a postcard to my granddaughter and I will do the same when I'm there...but how does it work??? 

We'll be at Disney World Jan. 23-30 so I'm hoping someone will send a postcard soon (from Cinderella) to say she's looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## jojo05

n4nana said:


> I'm new at this! I've got the idea: someone at Disney will write a postcard to my granddaughter and I will do the same when I'm there...but how does it work???
> 
> We'll be at Disney World Jan. 23-30 so I'm hoping someone will send a postcard soon (from Cinderella) to say she's looking forward to meeting her.



Hi n4nana! 

When you go down, you write a message from say cinderella, about how she is so excited that (insert name) is coming to visit her. send the postcard along, and then your child is filled with excitment!

I`d love to send one out for you, but looks like we`re there the same sayd as you, hehe. also, traveling from canada!


----------



## n4nana

Hi! We'll be there Jan. 23-30 with our granddaughter. Will you be there sooner than that? I'm trying to find someone who would send her a card from Cinderella this week, saying she's looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## jojo05

n4nana said:


> Hi! We'll be there Jan. 23-30 with our granddaughter. Will you be there sooner than that? I'm trying to find someone who would send her a card from Cinderella this week, saying she's looking forward to meeting her.
> 
> I'm n4nana



sorry, nope. we're not leaving until the 22nd. Can't wait to go! Just not sure what to pack-weatherwise.


----------



## n4nana

swanc02 said:


> My grandson got some FairyGM postcards so I need to pay it forward.  Send me a PM with name and address.  We are going Jan 9-15.  I will try to send it by Jan 10th.  Not sure how long it takes to go from FL to Ontario.
> 
> Happy Planning!



Hi swanc02!
New at this: unsure how to do a private message? Would you be able to send a postcard to my granddaughter from Cinderella, please? (We're also in Ontario). I realize you're leaving tomorrow...hope you see this and can respond!!


----------



## n4nana

Thanks, anyway. I'm having the same problem (deciding what to pack). Have a great time!!


----------



## n4nana

In need of real magic!!

Will be at DW Jan. 23-30 and need a FGM immediately to send me a private message (because I'm new on here I can't PM till I've done 10 postings).


----------



## n4nana

kjmommie said:


> We are going in the middle of March.  I would love to have a postcard sent to eac of my kids (son, 4- mickey, cars, etc. and daughter, 5 - princess, of course)  I will be happy to return the favor to anyone when we are there in March for anyone going in April or later!!


I'd love to be a fairy godmother for you! I have less than 10 postings on here (just found out about it yesterday) so I can't PM you. If you'd like to send a message to me, listing your children's names and addresses, etc. I'd be happy to send them cards. 

We'll be there Jan. 23-30.

Also, if you know anyone going there immediately, I'd really appreciate you telling them about me...so anxious to find someone who would send a card to my granddaughter before our arrival. She's 4 and is nervous about going (concerned about Cinderella's stepsisters and Snow White's wicked witch)!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

N4Nana - I am looking for a FGM and see you will be there the week before we are.  I am late getting to this I think so wondering if the timing will work.  Would you be willing to send a card to my 2 DDs at the beginning of your trip.  We leave on Jan 29.  Please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

I think I am a little late in setting this up.  We did this when we went in 2008 and my girls LOVED it.  We inturn sent out a few post cards as well.

If you are going to WDW and can send a postcard in the next few weeks can you please post me.

Also, I would be happy to send a few out while we are down there.  Please PM me so we can set something up.

Thanks!


----------



## schriverl

2 lil' ladybugs said:


> N4Nana - I am looking for a FGM and see you will be there the week before we are.  I am late getting to this I think so wondering if the timing will work.  Would you be willing to send a card to my 2 DDs at the beginning of your trip.  We leave on Jan 29.  Please let me know.
> Thanks!



I tried PMing you but I'm not sure if it went through or not.
I am going January 21 to the 31. Our first day at the park will be the 22 or 23. If you don't get a response back in time I could help you. If I could help just pm me back your info. name, address, and if their may be a particular character you'd like I can try my best for. 
Thanks.


----------



## msimatovich

Hello !  I am new to this board but would love to do this!!! I have 3 kids that are going to disney Feb. 25 and would LOVE LOVE LOVE for them to get postcards in the mail before we go.  For the 2 little girls it is the first time they will be there.  Again we will be there Feb. 25 thru March 1 so I would be happy to mail out some postcards for others!  Please let me know if you can help or I can help you!  Thanks


----------



## weezyree

This is an awesome idea.  I have done this with Christmas letters from Santa and sent them via bulk to the North Pole where they were postage canceled stamped with a NP stamp.  It is cool.

Our party of 7 will be going in June.  This will be the first time we will meet our oldest daughter who will be 21 at the end of this month...my husband never knew of her existence until she was almost 15 years old.  She has a 3 year old son and of course, we are meeting him for the first time too.

Also going is my DD12 and her two Tween buddies ages 11 and 13 years.  We have all been to WDW several times except my 'oldest' daughter and grandson (I don't like calling her a stepdaughter).

I would love to exchange with someone if they are going after we are.  We arrive June 6th and leave the 13th so I would want our party to receive a month early...such as mid-May.  I'm only looking for five postcards.

If you are going then, please let me know.

I can PM you the names and addresses of the kiddos in the party and Mickey Mouse postcards are just fine!!!

If you are going after our trip, I will pick up for you party and mail from WDW!!!  

This is so awesome!!

Thanks for any help you can offer!!

Weezyree


----------



## Elvis33

I'd be happy to send out some postcards. Just PM me the info. Looking forward ro spreading some pixie dust.


----------



## weezyree

I posted above and have someone I PM'd about my request, but want to be able to pay it forward as well.

If you are going after Jun 13th 2011, let me know and I can send postcards to you too!!

Just PM me names, ages, and addresses and I will get postcards while at WDW and send them to your gang!!  It will be cool to have them postal stamped from WDW.

Even if you are going to another Disney venue...DCL or Disneyland or even overseas, let me know.  

I am more than happy to send them!!

Thanks,

Weez


----------



## DisneyWagz

I would love for my daughter and son to receive one of these before we leave for WDW.  I know I'm pretty late, but if anyone is able to that would be fabulous!    Please PM me if you can.

We will be in WDW Feb 2 - 13.  I will definitely pay it forward! PM me or post here.

Thanks!


----------



## lighttech

Hello All!  I did this when we took my son to Disney for the first time 3 years ago.  And he was just over the moon when he got his "letter from Mickey"!!

Now we're going again to take his little brother, and I'd love for them to receive some postcards.

We will be leaving March 1st, so I'd love to get some postcards in February.  Maybe a Valentine's Day suprise! 

I would be looking for 2 postcards... One for DS5 and one for DS2.

As I said, we'll be going down the first week in March, so if anyone is looking for cards around then, I'd be happy to send a few.

Thanks!


----------



## andeiz

I can't PM but we'll be there the weekend of Feb 3-6 if someone needs a few postcards sent.  

If someone will be there soon I'd love a couple for DD(11), DD(6), and DD(2) but I know that is a tight schedule.


----------



## pattibehan

I would love to be a Fairy GodMailer !! My two sons are 14 and 15, and I know they would get a kick out of this!  Send me a PM, or post here and I will check!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

No one has PM me about sending postcards for their kiddos.  I would be happy to do so.  I have my FGM set up and looking to spread the magic when we are down there as well.  Please PM me if you are still looking for a FGM.


----------



## surfergrl31

We are planning a super suprise for our kids and would love to have one of these mailed to them to help with the suprise.  I did this awhile back and it was so much fun!  

If anyone is willing please let me know, we have five little ones ages 8,7,7,4,&1 and they were told earlier this year that a trip would just not be possible and I am ready to burst trying to keep this secret!


----------



## sarah-jane

My husband and I will be taking our four year old daughter for the first time May 14 - 24, 2010.  I think this is a fantastic idea and would love to be a FGM for another child.  I'm excited at the possibility of being a part of spreading the magicto another excited kid.  It is my daughter's 4th birthday on May 22, and I know a little postcard before our trip would just make her light up.


----------



## lighttech

2 lil' ladybugs said:


> No one has PM me about sending postcards for their kiddos.  I would be happy to do so.  I have my FGM set up and looking to spread the magic when we are down there as well.  Please PM me if you are still looking for a FGM.



PM'd you yesterday (forgot to say something about it here)!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

I always have a very hard time sending postcards when on vacation.  Too many things to do.  I purchase them the first or second day and there they sit.  In Disney, it is 10 xs as hard to do them.  The first time I did FGM I came up with a system that worked really well.

I put the kids names/address on mailing lables.  Next to each lable (so on a second lable which is not used) I write the details (i.e. likes Mickey and is coming in March, or the exact phase to write if it was provided by the family) so I remember what to write to each child.  

I also add my own family member's name to the list so I have all address I need in on place.

I take stamps and paperclip them to the sheet of lables as well so we are all set.

I know lables are not ideal, but it is what works for me and I find that is better than not doing FGM at all.  I also match the character's signature to the real signature so that makes it a little more authentic and realistic.

Happy FGM to everyone!  Thanks to all who spread the Magic!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

I have 3 kids I am sending too and can do 2 or 3 more if anyone still needs a FGM.  If you have a trip in Feb or March please PM me with details (including exactly what to say if you have something in particular).

Looking forward to spreading the Magic!


----------



## 22crusher

howdy!

Back from a week in MK, complete with the half marathon and a visit to Harry Potter. It wasn't warm (by Florida standards) but compared to the heaps of snow we saw on the news we were still lucky.

I mailed all the FGM cards requested to the kids from a town called Celebration, just outside the Park. The Park itself has Lake Buena Vista as it's cancell stamp, so I thought "Celebration" might be more fun!

Please let us know when they arrive......

FGM Carolyn in Canada


----------



## weezyree

I will FGM for anyone after June 15th.  Our trip is the first two weeks of June and therefore wouldn't be able to send until then, so if your trip is after...then PM me!!!

I have someone set up to send postcards for me, but I want to return the favor.

Thanks!!


----------



## noahdove

I am looking for someone to be Fairygodmailer for my two little grandchildren. This will be their first trip...We will arrive on April 17 at the Caribbean Beach Resort. I will give details to whoever offers. Thank you and in return when we go I will do the same.. 2 lil ladybugs, I do the same thing with the labels..it is the easiest way I have found for postcards...


----------



## schriverl

22crusher said:


> howdy!
> 
> Back from a week in MK, complete with the half marathon and a visit to Harry Potter. It wasn't warm (by Florida standards) but compared to the heaps of snow we saw on the news we were still lucky.
> 
> I mailed all the FGM cards requested to the kids from a town called Celebration, just outside the Park. The Park itself has Lake Buena Vista as it's cancell stamp, so I thought "Celebration" might be more fun!
> 
> Please let us know when they arrive......
> 
> FGM Carolyn in Canada




Brayden received his Saturday! Thank you so much!!


----------



## mommy2twinprincesses

We are looking for a FGM for our twin DDs (age 4). We will be arriving at Coronado Springs on Feb. 17 and leaving Feb. 25. Please send me a PM if you are interested in being our FGM. We would love to do the same for someone arriving after us! 
Thanks!


----------



## misskate

I am looking for someone to FGM my little girl. I can return the favor the first weekend in March, I'd love to! 

Rory is turning 2 and will be celebrating with her first trip to WDW. She is in love with Tiana and Mickey. 

PM if you can help us out or if you'd like me to FGM your kiddos!

Kate


----------



## aussiejen

I would love someone to be a FGM to my 2 beautiful kiddies for our 1st WDW upcoming trip..

This would really make it that more special to receive the post card..
If you are so kind to do so could you please PM me so i can pass on my details.
I would greatly appreciate this & would return the favour to pass on the Disney Magic.

Thank you very much in advance.

Jen


----------



## judypriv

Leaving the 26th for a week @ Disney. PM me if you need mailers. We're happy to do it.


----------



## yoyowife

We are heading out to Walt Disney World on the 6th-11th of Feb. If anyone is going there this week and could send our kids a card please let me know. Also if anyone needs a card sent I would be more than happy to do it. I will be going back May 1st-6th so I can do it again then too.


----------



## judypriv

kjmommie said:


> We are going in the middle of March.  I would love to have a postcard sent to eac of my kids (son, 4- mickey, cars, etc. and daughter, 5 - princess, of course)  I will be happy to return the favor to anyone when we are there in March for anyone going in April or later!!



we will be there 1/24 to 2/2 and I would be happy to do your mailers. Just PM me your kids names and addresses and characters and I will send them out. 

Judy


----------



## Nevaland

Hello All - 

  Ok so I know I may be early on this but I would love if someone could FGM my 3 little girls.  We will be traveling August 18th - 27th and would also happily return the favor to anyone after this date.  Thank you so much.


----------



## jdurham25

We are going to Disney World March 4-11 and would love for someone to send our children post cards!!!  We did this in 2008 when we went and really enjoyed it!  I will send to a couple families as well if need be!  Our children are 2,5,and 9!  We are also traveling with friends of ours and her children would need some as well..there are 6 children in all!  Please let me know if someone will be able to send them to us!  Thanks a bunch!!!  Jessica


----------



## Fabooliss

My DS got his FGM from Goofy today!! Thank you!!!
It made me remember, i need to pass it on... we leave tomorrow, so if you are interested, please PM me.


----------



## wings91

Would anyone be able to send me a set of park maps?  A coworker is going and I need to try to prepare them in the most underwhelming way.


----------



## jdurham25

We are trying to find someone to send cards to our children.  We are going March 4-March 11, 2011 and have 3 children.  We are going to use the cards as a surprise way of telling them that we are going to Disney!  If anyone is going in the near future and would be willing to send us some post cards I would definitely appreciate it!  I will mail some while we are there if anyone needs me too!  We did this in 2008 for our first family trip and the kids absolutely LOVED it!  Thanks!!


----------



## stitchlover

jdurham25 said:


> We are trying to find someone to send cards to our children.  We are going March 4-March 11, 2011 and have 3 children.  We are going to use the cards as a surprise way of telling them that we are going to Disney!  If anyone is going in the near future and would be willing to send us some post cards I would definitely appreciate it!  I will mail some while we are there if anyone needs me too!  We did this in 2008 for our first family trip and the kids absolutely LOVED it!  Thanks!!



I will be at Disneyland Feb 22-25. I'm sure I can find a postcard that doesn't say Disneyland on it and just has a character. If you think that would help you out I would be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## KaitlynandLiamsMommy

jdurham25 said:


> We are trying to find someone to send cards to our children.  We are going March 4-March 11, 2011 and have 3 children.  We are going to use the cards as a surprise way of telling them that we are going to Disney!  If anyone is going in the near future and would be willing to send us some post cards I would definitely appreciate it!  I will mail some while we are there if anyone needs me too!  We did this in 2008 for our first family trip and the kids absolutely LOVED it!  Thanks!!



I willpm you.  we will be there starting on the 13th of Feb.  It is in a little over two weeks.  If that is soon enough I can do it for you.  I think you said before there would be 6 children in all because you have friends going too??  If so I can do all six as long as you let me know what each of them likes, where to send and names and if you want anything special written


----------



## jdurham25

Thanks so much!  Yes there are 6 children in all and I know what my children would enjoy but I will have to ask my friend if her children would have a preference...I am sure they are just going to be excited no matter what!!!!  I will have to ask her and find out what she wants to do!  As for me I can go ahead and let you know about my 3 children if you want!


----------



## dianep

We are leaving this Friday through 2/3... willing to send cards!  Someone FGMd our kids and happy to return the favor.  Just PM the details...


----------



## danielle79

I had my husband's cousin send a few out to my kids right after Christmas, because she was going to be there. We are going to be there Jan.31-Feb.6, if anyone needs cards sent please pm me with the info.  I would be so happy to pass along the pixie dust.


----------



## ebtbmom

Hi everyone, I would love to be a FGM. I'm leaving tomorrow night so PM me quickly if you have little ones that would like a card. Let me know their favorite character and I'll try my hardest to find it. I'll take the first 5 PMs.


----------



## disneymommy2011

Hello! Me and my hubby are taking our kids for their first trip to Disney World (and mine   ) We are going March 13-20 and they would LOVE a postcard from Mickey! Could someone please send us 3 for my little ones. I will return the favor as well if anyone else needs any!


----------



## PrincessMom4

disneymommy2011 said:


> Hello! Me and my hubby are taking our kids for their first trip to Disney World (and mine   ) We are going March 13-20 and they would LOVE a postcard from Mickey! Could someone please send us 3 for my little ones. I will return the favor as well if anyone else needs any!



I would love to send your kids some pixie dust. I just recently did one for a close friend and had a letter from Snow white and Tinker Bell plus one from the Princesses telling the two girls how excited they are to meet them for the first time.

Let me know if you have any preference.  PM message that way you don't have everyone seeing your mailing address. My 4 kids loved this and to be truthful I love making others smile. I know it sounds corny or cheesy, doesn't it.


----------



## DisneyBabies

I know I am so behind the game right now, but we are taking our daughter for her first trip on Feb 12 and I was wondering if anyone was going to WDW in the next couple of days and could be her FGM.

Thank you so much for any help you can give me!

Cassandra


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

Leaving for a quick getaway next weekend and would love to send out some postcards (for my 7th time ), this has become a great way to spend some time while in WDW!!!!!

Please PM me!


----------



## cinmin

I think they have them at every Disney store at the malls.


----------



## PrincessMom4

If anyone needs me to mail a particular character let me know I will be more than happy to help


----------



## cinmin

wings91 said:


> Would anyone be able to send me a set of park maps?  A coworker is going and I need to try to prepare them in the most underwhelming way.



I think all the Disney stores have them at the malls.


----------



## pumba

ebtbmom, sent my two nieces postcards from disney and she made it sound like she was talking from the princesses....
The parents are doing a scavenger hunt on Sunday to let them find out they are going to Disney in a few weeks and then the postcards in the mailbox will be presented to them.
I am excited for them too..

I am going the first of May and I would love to be a FGM to some kiddos.......Please let me know ..
If it is to far in advance I will repost in April again

thanks again to ebtbmom


----------



## KaitlynandLiamsMommy

Hi  

just me again.  we are leaving this Thursday for our trip (arrive in Florida Fri and Dsiney Sunday)  If there is anyone else left that would like a postcard(s) then shoot me a pm.  we do have one group we are doing, but I am happy to spread it around a bit more so no one is left out.


----------



## queenof3

We have booked another trip to Disney for August.  I would love for my 3 daughters to get postcards welcoming them back  ( I am still thinking about what characters i want them to be from) and I am willing to send some in August as well.  PM for either one, please!
Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Thank you to schriverl!!  

Postcard came today and my son LOVED it! She signed it from Mickey, Pooh, and Tigger! It had DUMBO on the front....it was GREAT!!! I can't wait to do the same for someone else's child.  I'll repost in March right before we go...PLEASE let me know!


----------



## DisneyBabies

We are taking our DD in a week for her first trip.  I can send a couple of postcards when we get there.  Just PM me with the information.

And thank you to Maria for sending one to my DD.  We haven't recieved it yet, but I will let you know as soon as we do.


----------



## schriverl

Awe! Thank You!






Tiggerlover91 said:


> Thank you to schriverl!!
> 
> Postcard came today and my son LOVED it! She signed it from Mickey, Pooh, and Tigger! It had DUMBO on the front....it was GREAT!!! I can't wait to do the same for someone else's child.  I'll repost in March right before we go...PLEASE let me know!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

schriverl said:


> Awe! Thank You!



Welcome!

When I'm in Disney, am I able to find postcards at the Disney Store in DTD or at the resort gift shop at the ALL STARS?


----------



## pumba

every resort has the post cards and so do most of the stores at DTD and also in the parks.....
Have fun


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Wondering if anyone would be happy to do this for us, we live in the UK? My daughter would love it. We don't travel until April but in trip planning mode! I'll happily return the favour.
(Had someone say they would send a card from DLRP last year for her but they never did, was a little disappointed but we have done it for others and think its a great thing for everyone to do)


----------



## livibug

We will be there March 25th-April 1.  We can send out a few postcards while we are there.


----------



## livibug

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Wondering if anyone would be happy to do this for us, we live in the UK? My daughter would love it. We don't travel until April but in trip planning mode! I'll happily return the favour.
> (Had someone say they would send a card from DLRP last year for her but they never did, was a little disappointed but we have done it for others and think its a great thing for everyone to do)




Do you know how much postage would be?  I don't mind as long as you think it would get there in time?


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

livibug said:


> Do you know how much postage would be?  I don't mind as long as you think it would get there in time?



I think it would be about 90cents but I can't be 100% sure. Usually postcards take 1-2 weeks to get here. 
I would gladly return the favour - one card I sent before was a post trip one saying it was great seeing you at Disney sort of thing.

Please don't feel obliged!!


----------



## livibug

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> I think it would be about 90cents but I can't be 100% sure. Usually postcards take 1-2 weeks to get here.
> I would gladly return the favour - one card I sent before was a post trip one saying it was great seeing you at Disney sort of thing.
> 
> Please don't feel obliged!!




Sure we will do it!  I promise.  Just pm me with all of your information and what you would like the card to say.  Happy to do it!


----------



## Tiggerlover91

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Wondering if anyone would be happy to do this for us, we live in the UK? My daughter would love it. We don't travel until April but in trip planning mode! I'll happily return the favour.
> (Had someone say they would send a card from DLRP last year for her but they never did, was a little disappointed but we have done it for others and think its a great thing for everyone to do)




Would love to! Send me your info through private message.  We'll be in Disney March 20-23. I'll do my best to get that card out from Disney, but I live in FL...so we shouldn't have a problem there! 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

I didn't read before posting...so I didn't see that PP got you first, but I'm still more than happy to send another. You can NEVER have too many postcards from Disney!


----------



## cdsulhoff

I would love to get postcards sent here! Please PM me to let me know if you can do this for me! Thank you 

 Im going down in Sept and Would love to do this for anyone!!!


----------



## bean24

We got two terrific cards for our kids, so it is now time to repay the favor. We will be there March 3-8 and would love to send out some FGM cards.  PM me if I can be of any help, with favorite characters, etc.
-Michelle


----------



## cdsulhoff

I really would love to see what one of these postcards looks like!


----------



## mommy2mrb

My DD and I will be in WDW Mar 29 - Apr 9....would love to send some postcards while we are there....just PM me!!!


----------



## pumba

the postcards which can be found in most locations....is just a Disney postcard with DISNEY ...whether it is characters or resorts,  or the parks......they are all magical......

I would like to do it too when we go in May....let me know if someone wants us or it is to early for you all


----------



## bindertroop

We are going 3/16-3/20/11 if anyone is going in the next month we would love to surprise our kids with post cards with Mickey, Goofy, Donald, Tinkerbell etc. I would also like to send out post cards when we are their for anyone just send me a pm.

Thanks


----------



## pumba

I am so excited.......someone asked me to do the FGM.....thanks


----------



## melliemelo

If there is anyone able to send postcards to my two daughters before our trip in 3 weeks (3/4) I would be forever grateful!


----------



## cdsulhoff

I dont know if there is a thread to show postcards! However I would love to see some of the creative writting!!


----------



## stargazertechie

Sort of an odd request, but my dad starts his chemo and radiation treatment next monday. Is there anyone who could send him a "Get Well so I Can See Ya Real Soon" postcard? We're going down to celebrate the end of his treatment in June. 

PM me if you'd be able to!


----------



## Mishnogramjo

This is such a fantastic idea.  I would really appreciate if anyone could do this for my kids.  I have four kids (8,7,5, and 2) and would really appreciate if someone would send one for them.  We arrive at WDW on Apr 29th.  I will gladly return the favor for anyone interrested.

Thanks a bunch

Min


----------



## mkacar24

We are heading to the World on March 21st-26th for our third trip. My brother and his family are making their first trip with us. I'd love for someone to send them a card, as they are already extremely excited about the magic. His girls are 4 and 2 and he has a 9 month old boy. I will return the favor for anyone while we are there, and I'm sure he would do the same.

PM if you can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Gitts2008

Hello Everyone! 

We will be in WDW on April 10th. We sent and we received cards on our last trip and it made the pre-trip planning more exciting. 


If anyone can send my DD (9) a card or if anyone would like me to send a card, please PM with the information and any special requests.


----------



## noahdove

We will be at WDW from 4/17-4/21, So I will be happy to send postcards to a few children...


----------



## lighttech

noahdove said:


> We will be at WDW from 4/17-4/21, So I will be happy to send postcards to a few children...


Caught your name and had to post...

Just copied your info into my email w/ all the other "quick reference" Disney stuff! On our way in 8 days! So, your postcards should be arriving in the next week and 1/2 to 2 weeks! 

(So excited! Happy dance! )


----------



## lollisfamily6

We have done this in previous tripsand it is worth it!!!!! My kids enjoyed it as much as I did.  
We are going May 23-27 and would be willing to send 5 postcards to 5 families. If you will pm your information I will be happy to take the first 5.  
Also, I am looking on someone to send to my children before May.  So, if you are going in March or April and would be willing to help, please pm me. 
Thanks,


----------



## noahdove

Ok,lighttech, I haven't told the kids so they will be surprised..have a very magical trip


----------



## Rutledla

bean24 said:


> We got two terrific cards for our kids, so it is now time to repay the favor. We will be there March 3-8 and would love to send out some FGM cards.  PM me if I can be of any help, with favorite characters, etc.
> -Michelle



Hi,

My family will be at Disney World March 26 - April 2, 2011.
This will be our first family vacation EVER.  My husband and I gained custody of his 3 children 1 1/2 years ago, so this is a very big deal for them and us 

If you could mail 1 postcard from Mickey Mouse to: Keaton, Lexie, and Jackson I would greatly appreciate it!!  They're 13, 11, and 9.  I'm making special gift bags to place outside their door once we get there (pretending it's from Mickey), so maybe say something about you heard they have never been to Disney and can't wait to meet them and if you have time you will try to do something special for them?  

I'm not set on anything though, so whatever character and special note to them will surely sprinkle some pixie dust and excitement their way! 

Please let me know if you can/can't be their Fairy Godmailer 
Thanks, Lee Ann (Supportive Step Mom)


----------



## Rutledla

testing


----------



## pigninnie

would anyone be willing to send out 2 cards? my sister will be going to the world for the first time on march 20th and i want to suprise her. 

i will be willing to have 2 cards ready to go with all the info for her to fill out when they go. so that we can pay it forward.


----------



## 3 Little Princesses

I will be chaperoning the Senior Trip from 3/30-4/4.  I can send a few postcards if anyone would like just send me a PM with the info.  

3LP (now 4 Little Princesses)


----------



## Rutledla

Thanks "Pumba" for offering to assist with finding a Fairy Godmailer for my kids!!  I can't wait to see what they say when the postcard arrives.  It just adds a little more pixie dust as we count down the days 
Thank you again!

Does anyone still need a Fairy Godmailer sometime in April, 2011?  We will be there March 26 - Apr 2 if you need help.  I'm very happy to retrun the favor!  PM me your information and I'll let you know.


----------



## pumba

you are so welcome ..

I am anxious to do my deed too ...excited to be able to do it too...


----------



## gothtinkerbell

We leave tomorrow for WDW and would love to do this for someone.  Just let me know and we will get it done!


----------



## MoTo Squad

We will be going to WDW April 16 - 20, 2011.  I am willing to send 3 postcards.  Please PM me with favorite characters (the kids, not yours ) and an address to send the cards.

Fairydust at the ready....

MoTo Squad


----------



## Loodlow

I am accompanying a Make A Wish family on March 28 for 7 days. I am the nurse . I would be happy to send postcards, and also would love for someone to send some to this family. There are 6 kids. Please PM me if you can help, or if you would like me to send your kids cards the first of April.

Thanks!
Libby


----------



## roscoepc1

I'm spoken for!


----------



## StephGreg

Hey there,  we will be going may 7-14th.  I would love for my 3yrs old to receive a post card from Mickey.  excuse me for me asking but how does this work?


----------



## pigninnie

i havent had internet for a week and missed out on two offers.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

StephGreg said:


> Hey there,  we will be going may 7-14th.  I would love for my 3yrs old to receive a post card from Mickey.  excuse me for me asking but how does this work?



Any DISer going to Disney will pick up a postcard, sign it from a character and send to your child!  Someone sent my son one with Dumbo on the front and they signed it from Pooh, Tigger, and Mickey....3 of his favorites! He's supposed to get one more next week, but we'll see. 

I have 3 that I will be sending out when we visit Disney on the 20th. I will pick them up and mail them out the day we leave.  I live in FL so I can get away with mailing them from home.  I got addresses and favorite characters from the ones I'm playing Fairy Godmother to and I can' wait!


----------



## brookelynpenguin

an unusual request but can someone send my fiancee a card please?  i am planning a disneymoon right now.  i'm not telling him where we're going until his birthday on july 5 and am trying to think of unique ways to tell him.  i am completely willing to pay it forward when we go in september to five people!


----------



## gothtinkerbell

brookelynpenguin said:


> an unusual request but can someone send my fiancee a card please?  i am planning a disneymoon right now.  i'm not telling him where we're going until his birthday on july 5 and am trying to think of unique ways to tell him.  i am completely willing to pay it forward when we go in september to five people!



PM me with address and I can send it.


----------



## sahm2two

This is awesome! Would anyone be willing to send my daughters a postcard? We go on our trip at the end of May, so someone going in late April or early May would be great. We can send out a couple while we're there too!


----------



## Aliceacc

3 Little Princesses said:


> I will be chaperoning the Senior Trip from 3/30-4/4.  I can send a few postcards if anyone would like just send me a PM with the info.
> 
> 3LP (now 4 Little Princesses)



My husband will be there the same weekend with his school... have fun!


----------



## noahdove

sahm2two, I will be happy to send a postcard to your daughter.Just give me which character she likes and where you will be staying, as well as name, address and her age Thank you


----------



## Raksha

I have a weird request ... kinda.

My kids don't know we are going to WDW....we are going to check in on Saturday.  Is there anyway that someone could send a card to our hotel and sign it from Mickey?  This is our first trip since having the boys and we want it to be a really big surprise so we decided to not tell them at all!!!  It's been killing me to not spill the beans LOL...


----------



## sahm2two

noahdove said:


> sahm2two, I will be happy to send a postcard to your daughter.Just give me which character she likes and where you will be staying, as well as name, address and her age Thank you




Thanks so much, I'll pm you soon... my post count needs to be higher before I'm allowed to send a pm :/


----------



## chasemac

Wow, just found this thread - what a great idea.  We are going April 7-13. Is anyone going the last of March or very first of April, that would be willing to send a postcard for us?  I will gladly return the favor for anyone that wants a card send during our trip!   Thanks!


----------



## Gitts2008

I am looking for someone to send my DD a postcard. If anyone is going in the next 2 weeks please PM me and I will provide you with the information. 

I am also interested in sending out some postcards.  Our dates our 4/10- 4/16.  Please PM your info and consider it done!


30 MORE DAYS UNTIL WE SEE THE MOUSE


----------



## amandamcallister

Im new to this but would love to participate. My husband and I will be in Epcot March 15, 16, and 17. Let me know what to do!!


----------



## jenkinswoody

Hello,

My family will be leaving for all of the parks on March 26th-April 1st.  I know that my timing is bad, but I just found this site.  Is there any one able to send a Stitch or Mickey postcard to my 7 yr old son?  I will also take requests to send a couple out in a couple of weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Gitts2008

amandamcallister said:


> Im new to this but would love to participate. My husband and I will be in Epcot March 15, 16, and 17. Let me know what to do!!



Hello!  If it is not too late, I would love a postcard sent to my 9 yo daughter.

Let me know and I will PM you the info.


----------



## BLeeS

We are taking our sons ages 8 & 5 on our first Disney (Dream) Cruise and would really appreciate it if someone would be willing to send a postcard welcoming them on board.  I will be happy to post a few cards in return.  We sail May 29th 2011.  My post count isn't high to PM, but I'm sure we can figure out how to exchange info.  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

My friends and I are taking their two little girls to Disney in May, but we were hoping to surprise them 30 days out with a countdown calendar and maybe a goodie basket! We were hoping to stage it as though Mickey and Tinkerbell visited the house. Could anyone get me two postcards each signed by Mickey Mouse and Tinkerbell by April 16th? 


In return I would be happy to send some postcards out - we'll be in Disney May 16th - 23rd.


----------



## renessa

Hello! If anyone could pickup a Mickey postcard (or Mickey with Castle or Mickey and Pals) and send it to my son I would appreciate it!! This will be his first trip!  I will gladly return the favor for another family when my trip arrives.  Thank you very much!! Renessa


----------



## Winue

Hi!!!  We love this idea, and are headed to the World from March 29 - April 6.

I am guessing we can mail from the resort?

We would be willing to mail a postcard from the World for the first 10 people who PM me.

*Please include your address, names of who it is to, what you want the message to say, and who it is "from".*

When we have received 10 requests, I'll edit this note to say such.

*ETA:  10 requests have been received!!!  sorry to anyone who didn't contact, and for those who did... keep an eye out in your mailboxes!!!*


----------



## dixonismydog

Winue said:


> Hi!!!  We love this idea, and are headed to the World from March 29 - April 6.
> 
> I am guessing we can mail from the resort?
> 
> We would be willing to mail a postcard from the World for the first 10 people who PM me.
> 
> *Please include your address, names of who it is to, what you want the message to say, and who it is "from".*
> 
> When we have received 10 requests, I'll edit this note to say such.



I just pm'ed you!


----------



## Wiloughby1

Winue- I just pm'd you too!


----------



## klhill

Winue said:


> Hi!!!  We love this idea, and are headed to the World from March 29 - April 6.
> 
> I am guessing we can mail from the resort?
> 
> We would be willing to mail a postcard from the World for the first 10 people who PM me.
> 
> *Please include your address, names of who it is to, what you want the message to say, and who it is "from".*
> 
> When we have received 10 requests, I'll edit this note to say such.



I tried to send a pm but it won't let me I would love to get one for my kids before they go to Disney as a surprise.


----------



## Winue

klhill said:


> I tried to send a pm but it won't let me I would love to get one for my kids before they go to Disney as a surprise.



I sent a pm to you... did it go through?


----------



## T Morrows Child

We're going April 16-24 and are happy to send cards.  I started another thread on the Tips Page since not everybody will get over to the Disney For Families section.

Here's the link, which also has a scan of a card I sent out previously from Mickey: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40398318#post40398318

PM me if you'd like me to include you or a friend or a loved one . . .


----------



## marthaaustin1974

we are headed to Disney World on May 14th. My 12 year old daughter is celebrating her 5 year anniversay of being cancer free. If there is someone heading to Disney before then and could send her that would be wonderful. I would even be willing to pay for it. Thank you very much!!


----------



## T Morrows Child

marthaaustin1974 said:


> we are headed to Disney World on May 14th. My 12 year old daughter is celebrating her 5 year anniversay of being cancer free. If there is someone heading to Disney before then and could send her that would be wonderful. I would even be willing to pay for it. Thank you very much!!



PM is on the way!


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

We will be at WDW from 30th April - 17th May if anyone would like a card sending then please PM me.


----------



## SJMomof4

I will be there May 30-June 6 and don't mind sending out a few.  PM if interested.

Terri


----------



## Tiggerlover91

I mailed off my 3 our first evening in Disney! It was SO much fun making up a message and "signing" from different characters! So cool the hotel gift shop sold stamps too...AND there was a mailbox in the resort lobby!  Haven't been to Disney since 2001, so this is all new to me!

I've already PM'd them, but I hope the cards work for the DISers I mailed them to.


----------



## nursegirl

For our Spring Break trip!! Will be there until April 1st if anyone needs/wants something sent, just let us know names, addresses, favorite characters, etc. 

Please do PM me if interested!


----------



## mommy2mrb

I feel so bad, I had one request from a family in Canada for postcards for their kids....
I can't find you address anywhere in my trip file and had deleted your PM....if you are that family please PM me again! we leave early Sat am, so would need it by tomorrow 3/25 pm.


If anyone else would like me to send one please PM me...I promise I WON'T lose your address!


----------



## jms531

We're heading down May 7th and DD would LOVE a postcard! If anyone would be willing please PM me, it would be SO appreciated


----------



## pumba

Please remember that PM"s do not go thru if a person has less ten or less posts.....I dont want anyone to be disappointed in not hearing...
Thanks


----------



## sritter78

I am looking for someone that would be willing to send 4 postcards. 
2 for my kids and 2 for my cousin's kids. 
We are going June 6-15. 

We are also willing to send a few to anyone that is going after us.


----------



## mcphotography

Going from April 28th until May 6th with the family.  I can send 5 cards.

Disney Dad
MC


----------



## pumba

remember need 10 posts to send or receive pm's...


----------



## sritter78

mcphotography said:


> Going from April 28th until May 6th with the family.  I can send 5 cards.
> 
> Disney Dad
> MC



I have a fairy godmother. 

Does anyone that is going late June/early July want me to send a few???


----------



## jsschwal

I would love to have two sent to my daughters. We will be going May 21-28. I would be willing to send as well.
Please let me know the information needed.
THANKS!


----------



## ammeador2

Need some help surprising my kids. We are going to tell them Easter about our early June trip to Disney. Would like to have 2 postcards for my kids before Easter that I could put in the mailbox for their scavenger hunt.


----------



## noahdove

jsschwal, I will be happy to send postcards to your girls..I need names, address, age, who they like...if you can't pm me, we will work something out so you can email me the info As you can see we leave in just a few short days...Dream here we come


----------



## angeque143

I am in need of a Fairy Godmother to send a post card to my children...We are going on May 11-17 with MAW I would be happy to reciprocate for someone else


----------



## sl_underwood

Would love it if someone would send a post card to my 3 kids.  We will be going May 24-31 so would need it sometime before this. Would be happy to send some out while we are there as well.


----------



## DlandAmanda

Anyone out there going to Disneyland?  Would love to send one to my Mom for our trip April 6-9, and I would love to do it for someone else while we are there!  She will think that it is just amazing  if Mickey sends her a postcard before we go!


----------



## Disneyfanfour

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer to send my 5 kids postcards. This will be their announcement of their trip in August.  Can anyone help me out?  Please PM me if you're able to do this, probably someone who's going in April or sooner so I can let my kids know of the trip soon.  Let me know the details you will need.

Of course, I am happy to return the HUGE favor when I go on our trip.

thanks!


----------



## nursegirl

angeque143 said:


> I am in need of a Fairy Godmother to send a post card to my children...We are going on May 11-17 with MAW I would be happy to reciprocate for someone else



Sent a postcard each to your DS and DD today!! Hope they arrive the same day, if not maybe hold one back until you get both? Our DS loved picking them out and mailing them - thank you for responding, we loved being able to do this!!

Hope you have a great trip in May!!


----------



## atheneze

Hi. I need someone to send a postcard to my DF that we are going to WDW and a DCL cruise on October. Thanks. Please PM me.


----------



## ammeador2

ammeador2 said:


> Need some help surprising my kids. We are going to tell them Easter about our early June trip to Disney. Would like to have 2 postcards for my kids before Easter that I could put in the mailbox for their scavenger hunt.


 

I am still looking for a FGM that is going in the next couple of weeks to send 2 postcards. I will also be more than happy to postcards while I am there June 2-11


----------



## ADreamer4lyfe

this is such a cute idea, i am going June 2- 8 and have 3 kids, 8 y/o boy, 5 y/o girl and 9 month old boy and we are going on our 1st trip and would love to be adopted by a fairygod mother if anyone is interested thanks!


----------



## jshal8

This is our first trip to WDW and we are surprising my DD who is 4 on Easter with a few goodies to tide her over for a few weeks before we leave. If someone is willing to send 1 FGM postcard to my daughter before Easter...please let me know and I will get you the info you need. We will be at WDW from May 27-June 3rd and I will gladly send some postcards in return. Thanks in advance!! 

--Jess


----------



## aggiejamie

We are going on June 6-15 and I'd love to have someone send postcards to my 2 daughters between now and then.  Of course, I'd be more than happy to send some out while I'm there.


----------



## bootleg89

Hi,
I was hoping I could find someone to send my DDs a card.  We will be there starting May 4- last minute trip.  DD7 has been before, but this will be DD2 first trip. If any one can help please let me know. TIA.


----------



## kt_mom

I'm asking early because I know this is a large request but we are going with our friends this year for their 3 boys first trip and I would love to get postcards not only for my two kids but their three as well.  

I'm hoping someone going late June or early July would be willing to send these. Please PM if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## sl_underwood

Still looking for a fairy godmailer for my son who is 7.  We will be heading down to WDW at the end of May for Star Wars Weekend and he would love to get a postcard from Buzz or Darth Vader.  I am also willing to send cards while we are there.


----------



## rescuetink

I'm glad to see this thread is still going!!     I've been watching it since I look forward to doing it again next year when we return!!     Please keep spreading the magic!!!


----------



## Nana2Callie

We are making our first trip June 5-11 with our granddaughter who is 6 and would love for someone to send her a postcard between now and then.

I'll be happy to send some while we are there in return.

Thank you so much!


----------



## noahdove

Nana2Callie, I will be happy to send her a postcard. Just need name, address, age and who she likes..we leave in just a few days


----------



## Corrine 1973

Just found this thread and it is such a great idea.  I am taking my son for a special 9th birthday trip May 29th- June 3rd at WDW.  I will of course love to continue the favor while we are down there.


----------



## jshal8

We are telling my DD 4 on Easter but  I would like the post card anytime after Easter..not before..We leave 5-26. I will gladly be willing to send some while we are there as this is such a wonderful idea..Please let me know if you are willing. 

I will post a message once I have someone. Thanks.


----------



## scifihippie

I would love to get a card for my kids anytime between now and our trip. One for each to cut down on the fighting.   We are going May 25th for DD's 4th birthday and DS's pre-K graduation. 

DD's favorite princess (this week) is Aurora.
DS loves Mickey and Buzz. 

I am going May 25th to 28th and can send cards then.


----------



## mcphotography

Nana2Callie said:


> We are making our first trip June 5-11 with our granddaughter who is 6 and would love for someone to send her a postcard between now and then.
> 
> I'll be happy to send some while we are there in return.
> 
> Thank you so much!




Would be happy to Be a fairygodmailer for your granddaughter!  Our trip is from April 28th until May 6th and we will be at all four parks thoughout our 9 days.

Who is your granddaughter's favorite character?  Your princessess name and the address where you would like the post card sent.

MCPirate


----------



## lilmadgray

I would love it a FGM would send my 3 girls (9,5,3) a postcard from a princess. Our trip is May 21-29. 

I am also happy to do it for anyone else needing it during that time! ;0)


----------



## ammeador2

Thank you! I cannot wait to get the cards for my kids.

I am willing to send a couple cards we are going June 2-11


----------



## rothesaydismom

Hi, everyone!

We are heading on our 1st family trip to WDW May 28-June 7 and would love to receive 2 FGM cards for my kids.

My daughter (9) would be great with any character as long as it's *not* a Princess (I know, I know, but she thinks she's too grown up for Princesses now!  )

My son (soon to be 7) would be fine with any character at all...he's easy to please! 

I'm open to sending up to 5 FGM cards while we're there, so if you'd like me to send some to your munchkins, please PM me. 

Thanks so much!

Andrea


----------



## jshal8

Thank you! I have my Fairy God-mailer. We will be in WDW from May 27-June 3rd..so anyone going after me,I will be glad to send some postcards.


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Going May 6th-May 12, If you need me to send postcard..PM..
Your Child's name
address
Favorite Characters
message you would like to see on the card
(Ex:Can't wait to see)
I can send as many as needed!!!IF you want the postcard from another place like US/IOU(Harry Potter) or SeaWorld just add that!!


----------



## CarpeLiberum

Oh, I'd love to do this. 

Will be at WDW April 22-29

Please PM me:
Your Child's name
address
And anything else you'd think would make it special.

I can do 5-10 of these. 
Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## sahm2two

We got our postcard from Mickey and the Princesses today! Thanks so much Fairy God Mailer! 




We will be there May 31st-June 4th. I would love to be able to pay this forward


----------



## AllieV

I'll be in Orlando Disney 12/5 to 12/9 of 2011.  I'm not entirely certain how this works, but if mailboxes are easy to find inside the resorts, I can send out postcards for anyone who's taking a trip after us.  I have a 3-yr old, so I don't need one for us yet. Maybe next time. I'll pay it backward


----------



## Mickey1Fan

My Mom is going to visit the world May 18. Any FGMs able to send a card to Canada in the next couple of weeks? It would be a blast for her to get a card from the world. Her favourite character is Piglet and her favourite princess is Snow White.

Thank you
Lynda


----------



## Holly324

Will be at WDW May 7th.  We received our FGM postcards awhile ago, and I would love to pay it forward!  I will do 3 cards.  PM me this info:

Child's name, age
favorite character(s)
address
message that you want

Thanks!  Also, I have never done this before, so if anyone can give me info on where to find postcards and mailboxes, that would be awesome.  I'm sure I will find them while I am there, but it would be nice to just know!    Thanks!


----------



## White as Snow

We'll be headed down May 18-22 if anyone would like us to send a postcard - we would love to spread some magic .  PM with the following:

Child's name
Address 
Top 3 Character choices
Any (short) message that needs to be included


----------



## Aubry26

I am taking my family to Disney for the first time on May 26th.  I would love for my kiddos to get a postcard before we go.  I will also be there between May26-June 4th and would be happy to do it for some one else!  Thanks!


----------



## Aubry26

Could you possibly email me and I can send you the info.  It won't let me PM you because I am a new user! (acmortimer@gmail.com) Thanks!


----------



## SouthernTaz

We will be there 15-24 of May... Will send some out if needed... Just private message me and I will do my best..

If some one there now or in the next week or so would help us out in sending one to all 3 of my DD or just one for all 3 of them... Please PM me... This is our frist trip and it would make their day to get a postcard from Mickey...


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

We will be taking our first trip to WDW from Sept. 28 2011, through Oct 2 2011.  I'll be glad to sendup to five postcards!  WE are so excited! 

Please send me a PM if you'd like a FGM.


----------



## rothesaydismom

I'm still in need of a FGM for my 2 children. Unfortunately, dealing with some extended-family problems recently, I haven't been online much in the last few weeks, so I missed the chance to have a FGM already. THANK YOU to those that had offered, and I'm truly sorry we weren't able to connect.

We are heading to Disney on May 28, so if someone wouldn't mind trying to be our FGM, I would be forever grateful!! 

I can PM all the details, so just let me know.

Thanks so much!

Andrea


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

rothesaydismom said:


> I'm still in need of a FGM for my 2 children. Unfortunately, dealing with some extended-family problems recently, I haven't been online much in the last few weeks, so I missed the chance to have a FGM already. THANK YOU to those that had offered, and I'm truly sorry we weren't able to connect.
> 
> We are heading to Disney on May 28, so if someone wouldn't mind trying to be our FGM, I would be forever grateful!!
> 
> I can PM all the details, so just let me know.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Andrea



Would love to help, we leave on Saturday so could do this, we have 2 or 3 others to do so one more isn't going to make any difference, or one for each just PM me your details and fave characters or any message you want.
Thanks
Alison


----------



## mommy2girlswv

Going May 6th-May 12, If you need me to send postcard..PM..
Your Child's name
address
Favorite Characters
message you would like to see on the card
(Ex:Can't wait to see)
I can send as many as needed!!!IF you want the postcard from another place like US/IOU(Harry Potter) or SeaWorld just add that!!


----------



## jdyer09

This has got to be the cutest idea ever and an excellent way of spreading a little pixie dust!  We are not going until Novemeber, but would love for our daughter to recieve a postcard from WDW for her birthday at the end of June announcing our suprise visit as part of her birthday present!

Would anyone be willing to do this?  We can pay it forward to someone in Novemeber most certainly!

Thank you!

email is name at yahoo


----------



## ammeador2

jdyer09 said:


> This has got to be the cutest idea ever and an excellent way of spreading a little pixie dust!  We are not going until Novemeber, but would love for our daughter to recieve a postcard from WDW for her birthday at the end of June announcing our suprise visit as part of her birthday present!
> 
> Would anyone be willing to do this?  We can pay it forward to someone in Novemeber most certainly!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> email is name at yahoo




We are going the beginning of June...we could send a card and you could put it away until it gets closer. That is what we did for my kids Easter surprise...it was great!


----------



## pumba

remember to pm others you have to have at least ten posts under your belt.....then you can send your info that way.

I am a Fairy Godmailer ...my first time doing it for others.......I am anxious ...


----------



## klhill

I know this is a little late but I am hoping that I can get this done. 
My SIL is going with us to Disney World in 3 weeks. This will be her first time ever there. I was wondering if it was possible to get a fairy godmother to send her a postcard from Disney. I know it would just make her day.


----------



## gray2402

I was looking for someone to send postcards to my kids and (I know this will sound weird) to my husband also ... he is currently in Afghanistan and so getting mail is a special treat for him and while he knows we are going to WDW, a little Disney magic would make him smile! 

Our trip dates are 5-11 July but the postcards can come anytime! 

I would love to repay the favor for other families while we are there! 

PM me if you could send three postcards to my family 

ETA We are all hooked up!!! Thanks


----------



## ReneeDisney

Hi! Looking for a special fairy godmailer to send my daughter a postcard or two from Disney. We are going to Disney in October and she is so excited to meet the princesses. Anyone interested? Send me a private message. I will be happy to return the favor for anyone!!! Thank you in advance!


----------



## kt3119

Just ran across this thread and hoping to see if there is a FGM out there for us.  We will be arriving at WDW on June 2.  I know it may be short notice, but this will be our sons' first trip to WDW!!  We are staying at the All Star Sports Resort.  I would be happy to pay it forward as well and be someone's FGM when we get there.  Please PM me if someone can be our FGM!!


----------



## cpicco

We will be there 5/21-5-28 so anyone looking for something let me know by PM! 

Child's name, age
favorite character(s)
address
message that you want

Love this!!


----------



## gamjohn

This is just the cutest idea! We would love to participate both ways! We are traveling to Disney on June 13-18th. I know my girls would just be over the moon to get cards before we go! We have a 6 year old and 2 year old, both being girls.


----------



## m&amom

I would love to have a fairy godmailer for my two kids.  We will be at Disney World June 3 thru June 14.  Let me know if you can send us postcards or if we can send you one.


----------



## l_mccafferty

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer for one of the girls that is going with us on June 4th

It's her first trip and she is as high as a kite at the thought of going.

She loves Beauty and the Beast especially Lumiere

Is anyone able to do this for me?

I can pay it forward once we go! In fact I'm even doing the WWoHP and could do the hogsmeade stuff too.

Please PM me if you can do this 

TIA


----------



## lollisfamily6

We are leaving May 22 for Disney.  I love getting postcards for my kids.  I am willing to mail postcard for the first 2 people to contact (PM) me.  In your PM, please provide:
children's name 
when you are coming, where you are staying
any fun thing you are doing while there(FW campfire, character meals, etc)
Thanks, Elizabeth


----------



## MomRN

Hello.  I'm not sure this is appropriate, but I will give it a try.  There is a 7 year old girl at Riley Hospital in Indianapolis who was severely burned in an accident.  The short of it is that she stood too close to the fireplace and it caught her leggings and skirt on fire.  In the beginning she was on a breathing tube, but it has since been removed.  She had her first of many surgeries today, and is expected to be there at least 4-6 weeks.

If you could be so kind to send her a postcard from a character... any character would be fine, with get well wishes, it would be so kind.  He mother is someone I've associated with, but don't know too well.  However, I cannot imagine being in this families shoes right now, and am passing the word hoping any bit of encouragement will help this little girl.  

Here is the address:

Riley Hospital for Children at IU Health

Carmen Schleppy

Burn Unit Room #2957

702 Barnhill Dr.

Indianapolis, IN 46202


And if you are interested in following her progress, you can ask to join the group "Pray for Carmen Schleppy" on facebook.

Thanks!


----------



## pattyannke

Today our mailbox was sprinkled with pixie dust!!! Would like to say thank you so much for sending the postcards to my grandkids -- they were so excited and carried them around the whole neighborhood showing everyone their special mail. I caught a small glimpse of the magic that will a part of our trip!  hope you had a wonderful vacation and God Bless you for your kindness.


----------



## ammeador2

gray2402 said:


> I was looking for someone to send postcards to my kids and (I know this will sound weird) to my husband also ... he is currently in Afghanistan and so getting mail is a special treat for him and while he knows we are going to WDW, a little Disney magic would make him smile!
> 
> Our trip dates are 5-11 July but the postcards can come anytime!
> 
> I would love to repay the favor for other families while we are there!
> 
> PM me if you could send three postcards to my family
> 
> ETA We are all hooked up!!! Thanks



I can send cards if you are still needing a FGM


----------



## jshal8

I sent my FGM a PM but thought I would let you all who are working on receiving mail froma FGM...

My daughter was soooo excited when she saw Mickey sent her a postcard. So keep spreading the magic! It is so exciting to see the faces of little ones light up when a little Dis magic happens for them


----------



## merger

I just came across this thread and am hoping someone can help.  We are Disney regulars but are bringing first timers with us.  We will arrive on May 27.  I hope someone can send a post card to our friend's nine year old daughter.  Thanks.


----------



## kycanonist

We just told our kids the other day that they are going to WDW for the first time in June.  We'd love to have a Donald/Daisy postcard sent to them, as these are their favorite characters.  If anyone can help, that would be most appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## SouthernTaz

Going may 15 -24. Still can do a few more fgm... Pm me your info and I will see what we can do...


----------



## kycanonist

SouthernTaz said:


> Going may 15 -24. Still can do a few more fgm... Pm me your info and I will see what we can do...



PM'd you.  Thanks!


----------



## damaris13

Just found this thread in my stopover from the DLR boards as I check in to the WDW boards periodically to offer advice.  

We are going to DLR June 20th, and I was wondering if anyone would be out that direction beforehand to send us a postcard for my DD2?  We'd be willing to send a few back from there, too.

Thank you!


----------



## cpayne1997

I still have room for 2 more! We are going May 28-June 5. Just PM me your details.


----------



## ammeador2

We leave soon! june 2-11 I can send some cards if anyone needs me to! Please just PM me your info!


----------



## mamabean

I'd be happy to send out cards, we're going May 31st to June 3rd to DisneyLand.


----------



## casa34

We will be in Disney World from May 23 to May 29.  If you would like me to send a post card, please PM me with your child's name, address, top 2 or 3 character choices, and any message you would like on the post card.


----------



## HoltDisney07

I may be jumping the gun a bit...but heck I plan my FGM's like every other aspect of my Disney Vacations....well in advance. 

So we will be in Disney from August 18-29. PM me with any requests. I have room for 15-20. I'll update my post once I am full.

EDIT: I am now full  I have 15 to mail out once in the world (2 of which are across the pond)

To those on my list please try to send me a PM once you get the postcards! Pixi dust to all


----------



## Gummie Bears

We'll be in Disney World beginning June 12. If anyone would like a card I'd be more than happy to send one out. Just PM me


----------



## therannj

We will be going to Disney Aug 10 to Aug 16.  If there is someone that would be willing to send out two postcards for my kids, I would be grateful.  Please pm me if you would be willing to.'
thanks


----------



## danetter

Hi, we are going to Disney Sept 17 -24 and I would love for someone to be able to send a postcard to my kids( 2 girls). Also my Mother-n-law is going to Disney with us and it will be her 1st trip ever to Disney and my Father-n-law just passed a month ago so I would really love for her to get some postcards too. If someone is willing to do this please send me a pm for information. I would really appreciate it, thanks..


----------



## HoltDisney07

I would be happy to. I will PM you now.



danetter said:


> Hi, we are going to Disney Sept 17 -24 and I would love for someone to be able to send a postcard to my kids( 2 girls). Also my Mother-n-law is going to Disney with us and it will be her 1st trip ever to Disney and my Father-n-law just passed a month ago so I would really love for her to get some postcards too. If someone is willing to do this please send me a pm for information. I would really appreciate it, thanks..


----------



## sparks19

Wow this is really neat 

We are going The end of september this year.

I would LOVE a postcard for my daughter.  her favorite characters are the princesses... specifically Cinderella.  But she really loves all of the characters so it could be from anyone and she would be thrilled 

We are going for her 4th birthday.  That postcard would definitely go in our memory box 

I am also more than willing to mail out postcards during our trip but will get in touch with people closer to the date of our trip


----------



## HoltDisney07

Not sure when you are looking to get your FGM, but I can send one out. We will be there Aug 19-29. Just PM me if you would like me to.



sparks19 said:


> Wow this is really neat
> 
> We are going The end of september this year.
> 
> I would LOVE a postcard for my daughter.  her favorite characters are the princesses... specifically Cinderella.  But she really loves all of the characters so it could be from anyone and she would be thrilled
> 
> We are going for her 4th birthday.  That postcard would definitely go in our memory box
> 
> I am also more than willing to mail out postcards during our trip but will get in touch with people closer to the date of our trip


----------



## sparks19

Thank you so much.  I sent you a PM with details.

This is awesome.  I can't wait to see my DD's face lol


----------



## faqwa

Would anyone be willing to do a Fairy Godmailer for my 2 boys please? We are in the UK.

We came over last year and are totally hooked! Just booked 2012 and counting the days already...


----------



## amitrat

Looking for a FairyGodMailer for my 2 girls ages 6 and 2.  We are going August 27th to September 4th and staying at POFQ. 

Ashley likes princess, especially Rapunzel
Kaitlyn is a Mickey Mouse Club House fan - so a postcard with the gang would be great!

I love to do this in return - it was so much fun to get these last time!


----------



## Bunch24

I know this is kinda last minute, but a friend of mine is going at the end of the June and it's going to be he and his daughter's first trip. If someone is in the parks in the next week and would be willing to help with a postcard to get her excited about her trip, that would be awesome.


----------



## mom2pixies

Hello--

Just wondering if anyone who will be there in late July, beginning of August, would be willing to send my two daughters (ages 3.5 years and 1) a postcard? We will be going for my eldest's Make-a-Wish trip Sept 8-15. She doesn't yet know that her wish will be coming true and will only find out at her wish granter presentation a month prior to the trip!  (So hard to keep this a secret!) So a postcard in early August would be perfect! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

mom2pixies said:


> Hello--
> 
> Just wondering if anyone who will be there in late July, beginning of August, would be willing to send my two daughters (ages 3.5 years and 1) a postcard? We will be going for my eldest's Make-a-Wish trip Sept 8-15. She doesn't yet know that her wish will be coming true and will only find out at her wish granter presentation a month prior to the trip!  (So hard to keep this a secret!) So a postcard in early August would be perfect!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Would you be willing to be a FGM while you're there?  we are going about two weeks after you and what perfect timing, since my DDs don't know we're going either!


----------



## mom2pixies

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> Would you be willing to be a FGM while you're there?  we are going about two weeks after you and what perfect timing, since my DDs don't know we're going either!



Absolutely! I think this is a great little service--and I'd be honoured to pass it forward! If you want me to send your kiddos postcards, just PM me with the details and address.


----------



## jshal8

Bunch24 said:


> I know this is kinda last minute, but a friend of mine is going at the end of the June and it's going to be he and his daughter's first trip. If someone is in the parks in the next week and would be willing to help with a postcard to get her excited about her trip, that would be awesome.



We are leaving Thurs. and will be there all next week. If you still need an FGM..I need the girl's name, address, fav. character, and any special message (ex. First trip, welcome, see you soon, etc.)

We are doing a lot of character meals so I can probably get her fav. character to sign the postcard.


----------



## camikey

I am going on a cruise July 10-15.  I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer!!!!  Please PM me if I can do this for you.

My daughter received one from a fellow cruiser and she is still smiling.  What an awesome idea!!!!


----------



## DalmationGal29

I think this is one of the best ideas on these boards!!!!  Love it soooo very much!

There are 15 of us traveling to WDW from July 16th - July 30th.

If someone is going late June or 1st week of July that could possibly send post cards to the 6 girls in our group I would really appreciate it.  

Let me know if someone can do this and I will PM you with the details.

Of course we are there for 2 weeks and I would be happy to send post cards out both weeks if someone needs it, just let me know!!


----------



## DalmationGal29

mom2pixies said:


> Hello--
> 
> Just wondering if anyone who will be there in late July, beginning of August, would be willing to send my two daughters (ages 3.5 years and 1) a postcard? We will be going for my eldest's Make-a-Wish trip Sept 8-15. She doesn't yet know that her wish will be coming true and will only find out at her wish granter presentation a month prior to the trip!  (So hard to keep this a secret!) So a postcard in early August would be perfect!
> 
> Thanks so much!



mom2pixies - 

I will be there from July 16th through July 30th and can send the postcards to your girls.  Just PM me the info - name, address, character preference and message!


----------



## merger

I leave for WDW on Friday!! If anyone needs a FGM, pm me your info.


----------



## faqwa

camikey said:


> I am going on a cruise July 10-15.  I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer!!!!  Please PM me if I can do this for you.
> 
> My daughter received one from a fellow cruiser and she is still smiling.  What an awesome idea!!!!



Could you do this for my 2 boys please??


----------



## sahm2two

we're headed there next week if anyone wants a postcard, send me a pm!


----------



## mom2pixies

DalmationGal29 said:


> mom2pixies -
> 
> I will be there from July 16th through July 30th and can send the postcards to your girls.  Just PM me the info - name, address, character preference and message!



Thank you, but we just got a FGM! Thanks so much for the offer, though. 

Anyone else need DalmationGal29 to fix 'em up?


----------



## Sleepyhappyandgrumpy

We are going in 19 October.  I will definitely be looking for someone who is going a few weeks before to do this for my DD4, and I would love to do it for anyone going after me!  How great are all you people??


----------



## 3monkeymomma

we're arriving on october 19th and would love for someone to send up postcards.  I'd also love to return the favor for anyone.  This group is awesome!


----------



## cadesfirsttrip

I am taking my 8 year old son, Cade, to WDW for a first time trip and it's a big surprise!  Could someone send a post card to him?  We are leaving August 15, and we aren't telling him until August 14.  We are going to surprise him with a scavenger hunt, ending with a box that says something like "We know you are looking forward to going to the beach tomorrow, but we can't go there.  Sorry.  We're going to Disney World instead!"  We'll have a balloon come out, and have some WDW toys in there and the video.  I'd love to have a postcard from a FGM for the box, too!  I'll gladly return the favor when we are there.  I don't think I have enough posts to PM, but if you'll PM me your e-mail address, I'll send you my information.

TIA!!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

I would love for someone to send my 2 boys postcards.  The last time we went they got them and were so excited.  I am more than willing to do it for someone when we go in August.


----------



## WIDisneyFan

I will be in Orlando for a conference from June 12th to the 18th and would be happy to send out a few cards. Just drop me a note and I will get them out

*spots filled up*


----------



## ut*disney

We will be in Disney World July 10-14 if anyone needs us to be their Fairygodmailer.    We would also love to have someone send us postcards as well!  We have two families going and would need four (4) postcards.


----------



## michellej47

I cannot believe I'm just now seeing this!  

May be a long shot, but....

We leaving on June 18th and would love an FGM for my two little ones (5 and almost 2).  

If you think you could get one sent out in the next few days, please PM me.  This is so awesome!


Also, I'd love to be your FGM.  We'll be there June 18th-24th, so let me know!


----------



## shortl_skirts

Hi there!

I would love it if someone could do this for us - we'll be there in late October/early November.  If you can, just PM me and I will give you the info.

I will be more than happy to return the favour once we're there!

Thank you!


----------



## cvance23

We are going July 23 and I would love for fgm to send my two kids postcards.  I would love to do this for someone too. Please lete know.


----------



## cvance23

Hi michellej47,
We will be heading to WDW on July 23 it will be our first time.  My children would be thrilled if they received a postcard from their fairy godmother.  Would you mind sending my 8 year old son and 5 year daughter a card?  Please let me know.
cvance23


----------



## raider97

HoltDisney07 said:


> I may be jumping the gun a bit...but heck I plan my FGM's like every other aspect of my Disney Vacations....well in advance.
> 
> So we will be in Disney from August 19-29. PM me with any requests. I have room for 15-20. I'll update my post once I am full.



I sent you a pm.  Thanks!! Hope there is still room for us. I would love to do this too, but I'll post back closer to our trip.


----------



## DisneyWonder

We will be at MK and DHS August 27th and 28th and would LOVE a postcard for DD3 sometime before that! Would be MORE than happy to return the favor!!


----------



## GatorMama

Thank you, jshal8!  DS loves his postcard from Mickey!  I keep it on the fridge at his level and he keeps taking it down to tell me the names of the Fab Five!  



Where has everyone been finding postcards in the parks?  Anywhere?  I need to get at least 5!  And are you just leaving the cards with your resort for them to put with their outgoing mail?


----------



## vw4lif

So I am completely disorganized when it comes to our trip this year.  We planned it last minute, with friends, and work has been insane.

If anyone would be able to help me out with 2 postcards before our trip on July 23rd it would be awesome!!!  Please PM me so we can set it up!


----------



## ut*disney

I posted earlier we will be at WDW July 10 through July 14.  Could someone PLEASE be our Fairy Godmailer????  We are bringing a family with us and it is their first time.   

By the way, we still have room for our Fairy Godmailer list when we go.


----------



## DuckMom

We are headed to WDW August 19 - 26 and I would be happy to be a FGM for other children. Please PM me if I can help. 

I would also love to have a postcard sent to each of my boys sometime in late July or early August if anyone is available.

Full now! Looking forward to sending and receiving postcards


----------



## rrobinhhalk

We are heading out to the parks in August, if someone could send a postcard now for my two boys that would be so awesome! 

I am also willing to send out when I am in the parks in August just let me know! 
Thanks!


----------



## mommy*RN

Haven't announced our October trip to the kiddos yet and was thinking maybe a postcard from Mickey might be the way to do it.  I would only need one postcard with all my kids (4) names on it.  I would definitely be willing to be someone's FGM in October.  Thanks!


----------



## ilovejsparrow

I know it's kind of early, but I'm visiting WDW in October and I wouldn't mind sending a postcard or two! PM me


----------



## ut*disney

Getting really worried.  Nobody has responded to my plea!    We are leaving in three weeks.  Our twins have asked if Mickey and Minnie know if we are coming!    I talked with my friend we are bringing and she thought it would be great to have a postcard sent to her children as well.

Can anyone help us out????  PLEASE????  Our travel days are July 10-July 15.


----------



## hivemama

We will be there the week after thanksgiving, and would be happy to send out some postcards - pm me!


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Would someone be willing to send postcards to my DD and my four nieces and nephews. It could be divided up into one postcard to three different households if that is easier.

Also we are going September 17-25 and would be willing to send postcards.

PM me please.


----------



## mrseace711

this is such a neat idea! Im so glad I was recommended this site! I would love to play FGM to 4 children!! =) In return if I could have someone going in late August send 4 cards to my 3 girls ages 4,7,9 and son 5yr old that would be as amazing! We will be in WDW from Sept 10th-Sept 16th. Please PM me for info thank you


----------



## therannj

Can someone please be our Fairy Godmother?  We are going August 10th.  My son and daughter would love to get  postcards!  Please.


----------



## WIDisneyFan

A bit off topic but still relevant - does anyone know a good place at WDW to find postcards? I was at the Magic Kingdom last week and the selection of postcards was awful.

Also as a suggestion to those that plan to send postcards, bring stamps from home!


----------



## Disneygal27

just stumbled across this thread, this is great! I'll be in the World Aug8-17, looking to be a FGM for the first time  I can do a max of 5 postcards while there, so please PM me (idk if i'll remember to check the thread...)with names, messages, info, whatever else I'd need to send a card.....excited to share some pixie dust!!

also, if someone needs an emergency postcard sent ASAP, I have a mickey one I could send from Maryland.....wouldn't have a Disney World postmark, but if it's just the note that matters I'd be happy to send it out by Monday to someone!


----------



## carson1963

Looking for Fairy Godmailer for 2 girls for end of July beginning of August. Would also be glad to send a couple postcards while we're there. TIA


----------



## Mrs264

If you make it there, Downtown Disney usually has the best selection, at The World of Disney store.


----------



## queenof3

This trip is creeping up on me somehow!  But I would love if someone could send my three daughters each a postcard.  We are leaving Aug. 15th so someone who is going in July would be great.  I know it's soon but please let me know if there is anyone out there.  Of course, I am willing ot return the favor to someone else.  THANKS!


----------



## kdunkle904

We will be at WDW Sept. 8-13 and can be a FGM to 6. We like to send a postcard to each child instead of one per family. If you are interested PM me with info(name, age, date of trip, resort, favorite character and favorite ride or Disney movie) and I'll get back to you.


----------



## cuppycake

We will be heading to Disney World Sept 23-Oct 2, and as has been our tradition for the last few years, we would LOVE to send out postcards!!

I will gladly be a FGM to the first 5 folks who need me   Send me a PM with your info, and I'll add you to our list!


----------



## SKINUT

She wrote Mickey in December and hasn't heard back.  We leave July 30-August 6.  If anyone could help her (ok, me) out that would be GREAT!  Please PM if you can help...THANKS!


----------



## therannj

Can anyone be a fairy godmother to my ds and dd?  We leave Aug. 10th and they would love to hear from their disney friends!


----------



## denysaputra

All look excelent!


----------



## jelly2406

Hi everyone, we will be in disney early sept. so if anyone would like me to send out some cards i am more then willing to do so!
I can do 4 cards, so pm me if interested! 

I am hopefully getting one sent for my dd who is going to be so excited when she gets hers that i just have to return the favour! 

cheers!


----------



## DuckMom

Quick questions about postage. I am sending a couple of different postcards to Canada. Does anyone know how much postage each postcard will require? I want to bring the stamps with me and need to make sure I have enough stamps. 
Thanks!


----------



## carson1963

Anyone that could send 2 girls postcards before our July 29th trip? Please PM me if you can. Thanks!


----------



## pggirl

hi- i love the idea of this thread.  we are going september 10 - 18 and would love to send 4 postcards out.  please pm me with your details.

i am looking for someone who is there now or will be in july to send my ds a postcard before our upcoming trip.

tia


----------



## jelly2406

DuckMom said:


> Quick questions about postage. I am sending a couple of different postcards to Canada. Does anyone know how much postage each postcard will require? I want to bring the stamps with me and need to make sure I have enough stamps.
> Thanks!



Not sure where you are located but here we can go on our postal service website and it shows all the amounts for postage to different countries. Maybe try searching on yours? 
Hope that maybe helps?


----------



## anna's mama

Hello!

I am going 9/10. Please let me know if you need any postcards sent!


----------



## SKINUT

Would anyone _please _be willling to be a FGM for my daughter?



SKINUT said:


> She wrote Mickey in December and hasn't heard back.  We leave July 30.  If anyone could help her (ok, me) out that would be GREAT!  Please PM if you can help...THANKS!


----------



## Kiann3

Ok we are going Nov 2-12 would love to be a FGM for 3 children.  Just PM name, ages, and address and trip info.
Also who they want to hear from and what they expect to hear.


----------



## Kiann3

subscribe forgot to hit this when posting.


----------



## DisneyBug81

We will be at WDW from October 20-27 and would love to send some cards out at that time.

We are surprising my daughter with the trip for her birthday and would love to receive cards wishing her a Happy Birthday from characters between Sept 13 (her birthday) and Oct 20 (the day we leave). Anyone willing to help us?


----------



## DalmationGal29

queenof3 said:


> This trip is creeping up on me somehow!  But I would love if someone could send my three daughters each a postcard.  We are leaving Aug. 15th so someone who is going in July would be great.  I know it's soon but please let me know if there is anyone out there.  Of course, I am willing ot return the favor to someone else.  THANKS!





SKINUT said:


> She wrote Mickey in December and hasn't heard back.  We leave July 30-August 6.  If anyone could help her (ok, me) out that would be GREAT!  Please PM if you can help...THANKS!





therannj said:


> Can anyone be a fairy godmother to my ds and dd?  We leave Aug. 10th and they would love to hear from their disney friends!



Not sure if you are still looking for a FGM for DDs & DSs.  We are leaving this the 15th and are there through the 30th.  If anyone still needs post cards sent out send me a PM with your information (Names, address, favorite character) and I will be happy to do it!  

We have 6 girls going on our trip and this weekend they received their FGM postcards from the "Princesses" and were sooooo excited!!!  "Mommy, how do the Princesses know we are coming?


----------



## cadesfirsttrip

cadesfirsttrip said:


> I am taking my 8 year old son, Cade, to WDW for a first time trip and it's a big surprise!  Could someone send a post card to him?  We are leaving August 15, and we aren't telling him until August 14.  We are going to surprise him with a scavenger hunt, ending with a box that says something like "We know you are looking forward to going to the beach tomorrow, but we can't go there.  Sorry.  We're going to Disney World instead!"  We'll have a balloon come out, and have some WDW toys in there and the video.  I'd love to have a postcard from a FGM for the box, too!  I'll gladly return the favor when we are there.  I don't think I have enough posts to PM, but if you'll PM me your e-mail address, I'll send you my information.
> 
> TIA!!



Anyone?? Please???


----------



## candykisses

We're leaving for WDW July 14th and will be there through the 28th. If anyone needs a FGM , please PM me with your information. I will do up to 10 cards. My boys are both older, 17 and 24 and we all think this will be a great way to spread the magic.

I will be able to check my PMs until late July 13.


----------



## jelly2406

DisneyBug81 said:


> We will be at WDW from October 20-27 and would love to send some cards out at that time.
> 
> We are surprising my daughter with the trip for her birthday and would love to receive cards wishing her a Happy Birthday from characters between Sept 13 (her birthday) and Oct 20 (the day we leave). Anyone willing to help us?



we will be there sept 9 - 15th if you would like me to send her one, i am more then willing. 
My daughter will be getting one before we go so i would love to return the favour to someone. 
PM me your info if you would like me to send one.


----------



## Disney_Gram

I have a co - worker that is going to Disney August 28. It will be her, her husband and 2 son 7, 6 and a family friend 3 y/o.

Wondering if any one would be interested mailing each a postcard from Disney?

Please PM  and I will give you the address.

Thanks so much for spreading Disney Magic!!


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hi, we are going August 14th to the World and wondering if anyone would send a card to my kids. I would love to send some as well when we are there - Aug 14th - Aug 31st. Please let me know - we did it last year and it was lots of fun


----------



## Disney_Gram

Thank you Candy Kisses for being the fairy god mailer!!


----------



## damaris13

Hi!  DH has decided we're going back September 30 and October 1 for MNSSHP, so we're looking for a FGM to help us share the news.  We'd be willing to send a postcard out as well.  I loved sharing the fun this summer.  Thanks!


----------



## DissyMom

Hi!  We will be going back to Disney from Sept 6th -Sept 16th. Wondering if anyone is willing to send my daughter a postcard. We did this for last years trip and it was a big hit. We are more  than happy to pass on the fun during our trip!  TIA


----------



## Disneygal27

Hi! I can send out 2 more post cards when I go aug. 8-17. Please PM me with info, I'm studying for my MCAT exam aug. 5 and don't always get to check individual threads while i'm studying. thanks!

ETA: all the cards have been requested. Hope everyone has a great trip!


----------



## wizeom

Hi all.  Looking for someone to send three cards to my son (7) and two daughters (5 and 2).  Arriving asmo Aug. 14th.  PM me your email address and I will send all the info.  
I would be more than happy to return the favor!
Thanks!


----------



## lorli

Anyone going to be there soon that would be willing to send out 2 cards.  DD is bringing a first time friend this year and we think she would be excited to get a card eventhough she is 10.


----------



## macluck

I will be there June 5-9 and would love to add to the magic, I'll mail four postcards.....pm me your address


----------



## Mandyjg20

Is anyone willing to send out 3 postcards?  Please pm me if you are!


----------



## lorli

Mandyjg20 said:


> Is anyone willing to send out 3 postcards?  Please pm me if you are!



When are you leaving for the World?


----------



## Mandyjg20

lorli said:


> When are you leaving for the World?



August 27th


----------



## Katievito

We leave for WDW on the 13th of Sept for a wk. Im looking for someone willing to send 5 postcards. 3 to my kids 2- dd and 1 ds, and my 2 nephews, this will be thier first trip ( its a surprise for them) I will hold on my nephews card til the morning of my trip when we tell them we are leaving to go to WDW. They would be Thrilled.

We will be in WDW from 09/13- 09/20, I am willing to mail out 5 post card.

Thanks 
Kim


----------



## queenof3

I can do the 5 postcards, Katie...PM me the info.


----------



## turtlegirl25

I'm going to send a postcard to each of my girls on the last day of our trip, which is a Sunday.  I figure they will get the postcard a 3-4 days later.  It will be from a special character we meet telling each girl how much they enjoyed spending time with them and thanks for coming.  I'll do my best character handwriting of course.  Has anyone done anything similar before?  Thanks.


----------



## disneyworldmom2

That's a great idea!  When I do my FGM postcards, I always keep my DD's autograph book nearby, so I can copy the signatures!  Wish I would have thought of this when my DD was younger.... she wouldn't believe it now


----------



## disneyworldmom2

Will be in WDW August 8th and  can do a few more cards.  If anyone else is looking for a FGM, PM me info, and I'll send some Disney magic your way.


----------



## lorli

Mandyjg20 said:


> August 27th



Wish I could help but we will be there the 23 which will cut it very close.  Good luck and have a great visit.


----------



## lysislaughing

I would love to be someone's Fairy Godmailer! PM me if you're looking for someone


----------



## icunurss

I would love it if someone could send FGM cards to my son and daughter by August 22nd. We aren't going until October 1st (and they know it), but I think it would be great for them to get something to encourage them on the start of their new school year and to know that their first trip to Disney is right around the corner! Any help is so greatly appreciated!!

  We are going Oct 1-8, so I can send out a few cards, too, if anyone needs help


----------



## tiffjoy

I would so appreciate it if a FGM could send a card for my (soon to be 2 years old!) daughter!  We are going to Disneyland on September 28 to celebrate her second birthday.

Last year, GoofySon'sMom sent one for us, and my DD carried it around until we left!  

I would also be happy to return the favor for anyone.


----------



## Sleepyhappyandgrumpy

Hi again!
We will be there Oct 19 - 24 if anyone needs postcards around that time.  Just PM me!


----------



## disneycrazy2004

tiffjoy said:


> I would so appreciate it if a FGM could send a card for my (soon to be 2 years old!) daughter!  We are going to Disneyland on September 28 to celebrate her second birthday.
> 
> Last year, GoofySon'sMom sent one for us, and my DD carried it around until we left!
> 
> I would also be happy to return the favor for anyone.



We will be there Aug 14-31st, if that works for you PM me and I will be happy to send your DD a post card


----------



## Mrs264

Anyone planning a trip to WDW in September? October will be my 3 year old niece's first trip and I'd love to send her a postcard from the Princesses! 
PM me if you are willing!
Thanks!
Mrs 264


----------



## DisneYoda

Anyone going in September that would be willing to send my 7 yo nephew a postcard would be most appreciated!  We will be there October 13-18 and he is going to be the ringbearer in our wedding (so yes, he is aware of the trip!).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilpixiebabe101

I have a 2 year old going in Disney for her first trip. Anyone want to do a Minnie Mouse of Cinderella FGM for her? PM please.


----------



## tiffjoy

I have a FGM now (thanks, disneycrazy2004!) so I'm just updating my offer again to send out postcards for anyone.

We are going to Disneyland, not World, but if you don't mind, then I don't!  Our FGM last year sent our card from the World, but it was just a pic of Mickey, so it worked great.  I'm happy to do the same.

Trip is September 28-30.

PM me if you would like cards sent.


----------



## ALittleDisneyFan

Hi!

Would a fairy Godmailer be willing to send my 4-yr-old DD a postcard? We're going to WDW Sept 18-22 ... We will only be visiting the MK. 

Thanks!


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Would anyone be willing to send my son (soon-to-be 5 years old) a FGM? Our trip is September 17th through 25th.  

I'd be happy to send some while I am there, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Disney_Gram

Thanks so much to CandyKisses for fullfilling the FGM to 3 little boys!  My co-worker told me this morning,all 3 boys got a card and they were in heaven, and so looking forward to their Disney trip.


Thanks again

Disney Gram


----------



## Katievito

DisneYoda said:


> Anyone going in September that would be willing to send my 7 yo nephew a postcard would be most appreciated!  We will be there October 13-18 and he is going to be the ringbearer in our wedding (so yes, he is aware of the trip!).  Thanks in advance!



I sent you a PM. We will be in WDW in mid Sept, and we can send your nephew a postcard. Congrats on your up coming wedding.

Kim


----------



## lilpixiebabe101

To correct my earlier post, we're going in December and I mean Minnie OR Cinderella. 

I can do a couple then if someone needs some for after the first of the year.


----------



## vitalogy




----------



## ReneeDisney

Hello All! 

We are going to WDW on 9/30 for 9 days. I'm happy to send out 2-4 fairy godmailer postcards for anyone traveling after our trip! 
Just PM me with your name, address, child's name and favorite character and I will add you to my list!


----------



## princessmamaof5

We will be going to Disney on a Make a Wish Trip September 12-18 it would be awesome if we could have our 5 kids send cards and i will be more than wiling to send cards while we are there too. Please someone tell me how this coordinates


----------



## Disneygal27

princessmamaof5 said:


> We will be going to Disney on a Make a Wish Trip September 12-18 it would be awesome if we could have our 5 kids send cards and i will be more than wiling to send cards while we are there too. Please someone tell me how this coordinates



welcome to the DIS! typically the board works by posting your dates and waiting for a reply from someone, or if you'd like a more active approach you can search through recent posts and see if someone is going before your trip and send a PM asking them. just be sure you try and find someone going down about 2 weeks before your dates, so the cards have enough time to arrive. have a fun trip!


----------



## cdgrill

Hey there!  Just found this thread.  We are checking in Aug. 22 and leaving on Aug. 26.  If you are in need of a Fairy Godmailer, send me a PM with your info and I'll be happy to get back to you and help!

​


----------



## skylilly

lilpixiebabe101 said:


> To correct my earlier post, we're going in December and I mean Minnie OR Cinderella.
> 
> I can do a couple then if someone needs some for after the first of the year.



I will be at disney Nov 27 thru Dec 3rd and would be happy to send out a postcard.  I did this my last trip and it was fun finding the perfect card and knowing you make someones anticipation a little nicer.   

Just PM me the information before I leave and I will take are of this.


----------



## skylilly

We will be at Disney Nov 27 thru December 3rd.  Me and my husband are taking a little boy we will be getting custody of who is 7 yrs old.    We are planning on telling on the end of October if anyone is willing to send him a card as this is his first trip please let me know.  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Hi! I'll be at the World August 25-Sept.2. I'd be more than happy to be a Godmailer for someone's family. PM me with your address, names you want on the postcards and any specific character you'd like for me to find for you.  I had a Godmailer send one for my three little ones and it was a treat for us all.  Thanks!


----------



## nichellecr

How cool! I will be at WDW from Sept 11th-16th and would happily send 2-4 cards. PM me with the details if you want me to do this.


----------



## cdgrill

Remember......we will be at the WORLD from Aug 21-Aug 26.....send me a PM with your info if you are still in need of a Fairy Godmailer.........I'd be more than happy to help!!

​


----------



## mindy20

We will be there Sept. 16-24th, this will be my families 1st trip to Disney.  Id love for them to get a card from Mickey Mouse before our trip.  PM me, and I will be happy to send cards while I am at Disney !


----------



## Trinity524

We are going to the world 9/17-9/25.  As I have been a recipient of one,  I would love to share the joy with other families.  I would be more than happy to send out up to 5 post cards.  Please PM me with your address and family's favorite character....

Paying it forward....


----------



## therannj

We are leaving for Disney in two days.  I can send a postcard our to someone.  pm me with your info.


----------



## ALittleDisneyFan

Hi everyone! We leave 9/18 - 9/22 ~ Would love to send a postcard to someone! Feel free to PM


----------



## fgtriot

Would anyone be willing to send 3 postcards for me?  PM if you are willing in the next few weeks.  I will be at WDW the end of September and willing to send out 2-4 myself. PM if I can help you.


----------



## mdcousins

Hi! This is a fantastic idea! I would love to pay if forward for some excited kids. We are going to WDW Dec 17-23. 

Also, I would love for our 5 (not all mine) to experience this. They are so excited! It's their first time, and a few it may be there only time.

Thanks!!


----------



## skylilly

mdcousins said:


> Hi! This is a fantastic idea! I would love to pay if forward for some excited kids. We are going to WDW Dec 17-23.
> 
> Also, I would love for our 5 (not all mine) to experience this. They are so excited! It's their first time, and a few it may be there only time.
> 
> Thanks!!



PM me the information and I can help you out.  I will be at Disney 11-27 thru 12-3


----------



## cdgrill

We will be there from 8/21-8/26.....send me a PM and I'd be very happy to send postcards for you!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

Hi! We will be at WDW the last week of Sept. if anyone would like for me to be their fairy godmailer just PM me.  I am able to do post cards for 5 families.


----------



## cinby01

nice


----------



## gracer9977

Hi Everyone, we will be visiting WDW Sept 24th till October 2nd.  We would really love to have someone send cards to my DD 6 and my DS 3.  We did this when we went back in 2006 and my DD LOVED getting a card from the Princesses telling her they were looking forward to seeing her.  Was nice to put it in the scrapbook as well.  

I would return the favor and mail out 3-5 cards while we are there.

Thanks.


----------



## mattmom

Hi All--we are heading down to the world 9/16--would be happy to send a few cards..PM me the details. Thanks to the original FGM who got this wonderful idea started. 

Love spreading the pixie dust!!


----------



## ReneeDisney

We are heading to the world 9/30 - 10/8. I'm happy to send out 5 fairy godmailer cards! PM me your info and I'm happy to sprinkle some pixie dust to your families!!!!


----------



## THATSOBINDER

We are going 12/17/11 and our kiddos are so excited to finally get to go at Christmas time. I have 2 boys and one amazing daughter who all love DISNEY! Please pm me if you can send some early magic to our kids. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scach

I have been a long time lurker of the DIS, but have never posted.  I stumbled on this forum this morning (how great!!).  I tried to PM, but because I don't have any posts under my belt, I can't.

We will be there Sept 21-Oct 1 and my girls have no idea.  Would love to make this as part of their surprise.

If anyone is willing, maybe you could PM me - haha.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Avonlady1001

Hey, all!  We'll be down Nov 13-20 & would be happy to send out some magic. Send me a PM.


----------



## chellewashere

Hi. My DD was lucky enough to receive 2 postcards this year and we are now leaving tomorrow.
I would love to be able to send out 3 postcards. Please let me know which character you prefer (will try to find them) and if its for a boy or girl. With the obvious name and addie. Please just PM me by tomorrow night.


----------



## EvieBug

Phooey! I am too new to send a PM to Chellewashere! Chelle, if you still have a slot and can send a postcard to a little girl who's first trip is coming up in October let me know somehow!  

We will be at WDW from Oct 13 to Oct 16 and we'd be happy to send a card along to someone in return!


----------



## gracer9977

EvieBug said:


> Phooey! I am too new to send a PM to Chellewashere! Chelle, if you still have a slot and can send a postcard to a little girl who's first trip is coming up in October let me know somehow!
> 
> We will be at WDW from Oct 13 to Oct 16 and we'd be happy to send a card along to someone in return!



Welcome to the Disboards EvieBug.  

To PM someone just click on their name and it will give you a drop down of choices and then you can just pick the choice to send a personal message.  

I will be at WDW Sept 24th-October 2nd.  If you give me your information I would be happy to send a postcard to your little girl.


----------



## EvieBug

gracer9977 said:


> ...To PM someone just click on their name and it will give you a drop down of choices and then you can just pick the choice to send a personal message.
> 
> I will be at WDW Sept 24th-October 2nd.  If you give me your information I would be happy to send a postcard to your little girl.



Thank you for the warm welcome!! 

When I tried to PM, I got a message that said I am unable to send PMs because I have less than 10 posts - basically I can only PM moderators right now. Which is good protection, but a little frustrating!  

I'd still like to try to get a postcard to my kiddo - if you PM me can I reply maybe?  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## scach

Hi everyone.  I was the one who posted yesterday who did not have enough posts to PM anyone,  cdgrill was nice enough to PM me and I thought I would be able to reply, but unfortunately I can't do that either.

I am not sure it is proper for me to post my email address here or if someone would be willing to email me from their personal account.

I would love for my two little girls to have a Fairy Godmailer.  We will be there Sept 21-Oct 1.  They have no idea and I would love to make this part of the surprise.

I guess this what I get for lurking for so long and not participating .


----------



## DissyMom

We will be in Disney Sept. 6th to Sept. 16th. and would love to send a few cards.  Please PM me your information and I would be happy to pass the magic along. 


Our list is full. Thanks for all the PMs. We can't wait to spread the magic


----------



## puppytrainer

We're heading down 10/12-10/17.  If anyone needs a postcard sent, PM me.


----------



## dapoteete

We will be there November 1st - 10th and would be happy to be your fairygodmailer. Just pm me.


----------



## wgeo

Hi all,

We are taking our very first trip to Disney on Oct 1 - 8.  If anyone would be willing to send postcards to my kids I would really really appreciate it.  Our DD is 6 and loves any princess, and our DS is 8 and loves Toy Story/Star Wars.  PM me if its possible!

We would also love to send out postcards while we are there, just PM me with your kids info.

Thanks
Gina


----------



## classyt72

We are going October 5-11 with my two boys (second time) and would LOVE someone to mail us postcards before we go. I never was on the ball enough to do it last time.

Can someone help?


----------



## cuppycake

Posting again to see if anyone is in need.  

We will be in the World from Sept 23 until Oct 2.  We would be glad to send out 5 postcards...we've done it the last few years, and it's so much fun to spread the joy!!

PM me with your details if you would like cards sent!!


----------



## pix13dust

We will be there October 31st - November 13th and would be happy to be your fairygodmailer. Just pm me.


----------



## cdgrill

We just got back....sent out all 21 postcards for the little ones I received PMs for.....everyone, let me know when they arrive safely!  Enjoy and have a great time when you go!!


----------



## wings91

We will be in WDW from 9/30-10/8 and would love to share some magic with fellow travelers.  PM me your info.


----------



## DisneyDreaming48

I post here everytime I go to Disney so that I can help spread the magic and send out some postcards.  My kids are grown, so it also gives me enjoyment to shop for the younger kids, perhaps their favorite character (the most difficult to find sometimes), but I love doing it.

I'll be in Disney Sept 3 - Sept 12.  If you would like a postcard sent to someone, please PM me and I'll do my best.  Please list their favorite character, movie or disney icon (also girl or boy).  And it doesn't have to be a child, I've sent them to soldiers over in Afghanistan too    Everyone needs a little magic.

I'll reply here when my list is full.  Thanks.   *MY LIST IS FULL*

JUST GOT BACK, AND SENT ALL POSTCARDS....Mailed them from a Disney Resort, I hope all the cards make it to everyone I sent them too.  If you could drop me a PM when you receive the cards, it would be appreciated.  I'd like to know if they arrive safely and timely.  Thanks!


----------



## ilovejsparrow

I'd love to send a few postcards! I'll be there mid-October, feel free to PM me!

Also, let me know some character preferences or anything in particular you'd like it to say!


----------



## poohbear8

I didn't see an Universal thread (feel free to move mods if needed), so I'll put it here.

I'm looking for someone to get a Hogsmeade Postmark for a letter for me. I guess the time frame would be early Sept-mid Sept. I am working on a letter for DD now. Our trip is early Nov, but I need to tell her by Mid-Sept so she can make sure she stays on top of her school work.

Please drop me a PM if you think you might be able to help. I am trying to make the letter for DD to tell her she is going back to WDW and is going to see WWOHP also. She thinks she isn't going until next year, so I have another surprise on my hands.


----------



## gracer9977

cdgrill said:


> We just got back....sent out all 21 postcards for the little ones I received PMs for.....everyone, let me know when they arrive safely!  Enjoy and have a great time when you go!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!

Just got the postcards in the mail and my DD is dancing around the house singing "We're going to Disney, We're going to Disney!!!"  You just made their whole day, not only did they get mail which they love but they also got postcards to them from characters at Disney.  Thank you!!  

26 more days!!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## cdgrill

gracer9977 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!
> 
> Just got the postcards in the mail and my DD is dancing around the house singing "We're going to Disney, We're going to Disney!!!"  You just made their whole day, not only did they get mail which they love but they also got postcards to them from characters at Disney.  Thank you!!
> 
> 26 more days!!!!  Can't wait!!!



My pleasure!  So great to hear!!  Thanks for letting me know; hope all of you have a magical time just like we did!!


----------



## Mrs264

Taking my 3 year old niece to WDW for the very first time. Anyone have an extra line on their FGM list for September?


----------



## newmommy_2010

I know we have a year to go but I was wondering if anyone would be there at the first of October that could send my son a PC for a year mark. He is 13 months and LOVES Mickey. This will be his first trip. PM If you are willing to help out!


----------



## DuckMom

I sent out my postcards, but unfortunately they are postmarked from Grand Rapids, Michigan. I'm so sorry if that ruins the magic for anyone. I was literally putting them in the mailbox at Port Orleans and the woman said not to mail them from a Disney resort because it takes weeks for the mail to get sorted and into the regular postal system. She suggested I mail them from the airport (we were headed there), so that was my plan. Unfortunately, I didn't think about doing it until we were through security ... and there are no mailboxes on that side of security. I know I had some older kids in the group, so hopefully none of them notice. 
Again, sorry for the mess up on my part.


----------



## poohbear158

We will be in the World October 17-24 if someone needs a Fairy Godmailer.  PM me your info and I will help spread the magic to your family 

I will edit this post when my list is full.


----------



## mrsthull

Hi - 

My Mom just mentioned that this was an option through this website. We are leaving on September 16th and if anyone would be able to send us a post card from WDW in the next week or so we would sure appreciate it! If you can please send me and e-mail at mrsthull @ gmail.com ! (no spaces it just isn't letting me post) I'm not sure how this pm thing works!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

Also if you need one sent to your home in mid september let me know!


----------



## dtstampz

disneyworldmom2 said:


> Will be in WDW August 8th and  can do a few more cards.  If anyone else is looking for a FGM, PM me info, and I'll send some Disney magic your way.



A Super BIG thank you for sending my little 9 year old friend Gabi a postcard from Disney!  Her Gramma says that Gabi was THRILLED to receive a postcard from Disney, and wondered "Is it REALLY from Minnie?", 
Thank you again for your kindness, disneyworldmom2!!!


----------



## OlinFroid

anyone going soon, in the next few days that could send us a postcard from WDW for my two little ones? lease PM me if you can....we will be leaving in two weeks!!


----------



## phillipsajtj

Just come across this thread whilst browsing on a Saturday afternoon? We are heading to WDW on the 17/10 staying at OKW for 2 weeks.
Is anyone willing to send a postcard to the UK for my 2 treasures age 8 and 5. They would be delighted.
I am happy to forward the magic to someone else.


----------



## Mrs264

Heading to WDW Oct 8-14 for our biggest family trip ever! My trip would not be complete if I didn't get to sprinkle some fairy dust. Send me an email if you would like me to drop a postcard...

Triscia
nursinghell@yahoo.com


----------



## Jrabbit910

If someone special is still mailing out postcards, I would love & appreciate one mailed to my kids by October 1st. hopefully its not too short notice. Please PM me if you can do it! TYSM!


----------



## princesskate0330

Jrabbit910 said:


> If someone special is still mailing out postcards, I would love & appreciate one mailed to my kids by October 1st. hopefully its not too short notice. Please PM me if you can do it! TYSM!



Hi! 
Unfortunately, I haven't had 10 posts yet, so I couldn't PM you, but if you still want some one to mail your kids a postcard, I leave for Disney World this Saturday and I'd love to help sprinkle some pixie dust! If you do, I can give you my email so we can set it up!  

Kate


----------



## Jrabbit910

Hi Kate, I sent you a PM, hopefully you get it! HAVE A WONDERFUL TRIP!


----------



## princesskate0330

We leave this Saturday, September 10th and will be there until September 17th, so if anyone would like me to send out a post card, my email is princesskate8 @ gmail..com (I can't post emails yet, but there aren't any of the spaces in it, sorry) I'd love to help sprinkle some pixie dust so let me know!


----------



## mattmom

Hi All
Heading down to the world 9/16-9/27 would be glad to send a few cards out and spread the pixie dust. PM me the details.


----------



## sparks19

AHHH emergency... LOL ok not an emergency

we are leaving on the 24th of september for disney but our FGM card didn't arrive as planned.  I odn't know if it got lost or what but would anyone going this week or next be willing to send off a quick card for my DD?  Cinderella or Minnie would be great 

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## sparks19

Mattmom i tried to send you a message but it said yOu were unable to receive private messages


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

We are going mid October, and I'd LOVE if someone would be willing to send our 5 year old son a post card!  If anyone is going this month and would be willing to do this, can you please pm me?  Thanks!


----------



## 21hearts

If anyone is going any time soon and could get some Princess autographs for my daughter Rachel that would be great.

She's having surgery on the back of her head on the 21st and will be in the hospital for a week. My dh and I were thinking that if she got something from the Princess wishing her a quick recovery or to get better soon that would brighten her day. I know this is short notice but we just found out what date her surgery would be on. Please PM me for our address.


----------



## Stoner

21hearts said:


> If anyone is going any time soon and could get some Princess autographs for my daughter Rachel that would be great.
> 
> She's having surgery on the back of her head on the 21st and will be in the hospital for a week. My dh and I were thinking that if she got something from the Princess wishing her a quick recovery or to get better soon that would brighten her day. I know this is short notice but we just found out what date her surgery would be on. Please PM me for our address.



Sadly we are not going until December about a week after you are. However I hope someone steps up and does this, it would be extremely sweet and I would want it if my daughter was in the same situation. My family is wishing your family all the pixie dust you can handle for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 21hearts

Stoner said:


> Sadly we are not going until December about a week after you are. However I hope someone steps up and does this, it would be extremely sweet and I would want it if my daughter was in the same situation. My family is wishing your family all the pixie dust you can handle for a speedy recovery.


Thank you


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Will be in WDW in October.....would love to send out some cards!

This will be out 6th time sending them out & it has become a trip tradition.

Please send me a PM.


----------



## Cree629

We will be there from Sep 27- Oct 4th and would be more than happy to send out a couple of postcards!  Nothing quite like sharing the magic, if you ask me!

PM me if you would like!


----------



## Smposchman

We will be in the parks October 3rd - 8th.  I would love to help out anyone who needs it.  Since I have so few posts:  sm. poschman@ verizon.net (without spaces).  Please let me know characters, etc.


----------



## GrUvGrL

UPDATED - I have reached my limit!

I have 12 lucky people getting cards from pirates, princesses, Goofy, Minnie, Rapunzel and even Mickey Mouse! I have responded to all who have requested to send a card so no one is pending an answer!

I hope you all return the favor and spread some happiness onto other families when you are on your trip!

You all have a magical trip!


----------



## JenKesler

I would love it if someone could send 2 postcards to my kids.  We are headed down for our first every trip to florida oct 18 to Nov 3.  We are doing disney for the last 3 days.  If anyone could send them soon the mail is so slow getting here!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cdnmommy

We're travelling to WDW Dec. 11-17, 2011 and would be happy to send some post cards to share the magic!  We've had someone do this for us in the past and would be more than happy to pass it on!  I know it's a little early to be planning this however the next couple of months are shaping up to be super busy for me so wanted to get as much planned now as I can!

Please PM me with:
Child's Name
Favourite Character
Address
Dates of upcoming trip
Anything special you would like written

I'll post here when my list is full.

Cheers,

Melissa


----------



## maidenfairy

I can send 3 cards. We are arriving in Disney 9/29 

Include

Names
When you are visiting (or just Month)
Something Special about your child or person
Who you would like the card to be from. 
Address to send to.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I will be in Disneyworld from 10/29 through 11/07 and I will be more than happy to mail out some postcards!

Please PM me-

Name
Address
Favorite Character
when you are going and
maybe something to mention that will make your child smile!

Thanks!


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

JenKesler said:


> I would love it if someone could send 2 postcards to my kids.  We are headed down for our first every trip to florida oct 18 to Nov 3.  We are doing disney for the last 3 days.  If anyone could send them soon the mail is so slow getting here!!  Thanks so much!!!






My family will be at WDW from 9/21-25.  I'll be happy to send your postcards if that's soon enough.  Just PM me your details.  (Names, address, fave characters, etc.)


----------



## emailbrittny

Hi all - I know this may be a little diff of a request but I would like to send out 4 cards. One for our 2 yr old daughter, one for my mom (who just broke her arm in 2 places at work and will be off for 6 wks and is sooo looking forward to our trip), my grandparents who are in their mid 80's (grandpa is in a wheelchair from multiple strokes) and they think this will be their last big trip, and my Aunt (also in her 80's) who is joining us after the loss of her husband and grandson. We decided to do a family trip to bring us all together again and enjoy some magic at MK! If you are willing to send these out, PM me. Ill send you the 4 addresses and info. 

Thanks everyone as usual )


----------



## KatieCollette

We will be in the World Oct 24th through the 31st and I will be more than happy to mail out some postcards!

Please PM me-

Name
Address
Favorite Character
when you are going and
maybe something to mention that will make your child smile!

Thanks!


----------



## cuppycake

emailbrittny said:


> Hi all - I know this may be a little diff of a request but I would like to send out 4 cards. One for our 2 yr old daughter, one for my mom (who just broke her arm in 2 places at work and will be off for 6 wks and is sooo looking forward to our trip), my grandparents who are in their mid 80's (grandpa is in a wheelchair from multiple strokes) and they think this will be their last big trip, and my Aunt (also in her 80's) who is joining us after the loss of her husband and grandson. We decided to do a family trip to bring us all together again and enjoy some magic at MK! If you are willing to send these out, PM me. Ill send you the 4 addresses and info.
> 
> Thanks everyone as usual )



If you still need someone to do this, please PM me your info.  You didn't say the dates you were traveling, but we will be there Sept 23-Oct 2.  If these dates are far enough ahead of yours, I would LOVE to do this for you!!!


----------



## emailbrittny

Hi there - thanks so much for offering but someone else has kindly offered to be our FGM and spread the magic! 

I am excited to return the favor as well!





cuppycake said:


> If you still need someone to do this, please PM me your info.  You didn't say the dates you were traveling, but we will be there Sept 23-Oct 2.  If these dates are far enough ahead of yours, I would LOVE to do this for you!!!


----------



## kinphilly

I'd love if it someone could send a card pretty soon to my father-in-law as he's recovering from open heart surgery.   I don't have enough posts yet to PM anyone.

(he and my mother in law will be joining us in Disney World in January - their first ever trip in their 80s!!)


----------



## maidenfairy

kinphilly said:


> I'd love if it someone could send a card pretty soon to my father-in-law as he's recovering from open heart surgery.   I don't have enough posts yet to PM anyone.
> 
> (he and my mother in law will be joining us in Disney World in January - their first ever trip in their 80s!!)



I will!


----------



## MadisonsMommy

We are going to Disney October 1-8 and can send one out to anyone going after us! If someone could send one to my 3.5 year old daughter in the next 2 weeks that would be awesome! She would absolutely love to get something in the mail from Minnie! Last year was her first year and on our last day she said goodbye to Mickey & Minnie and told them she'd see them next year! If anyone could do this for her PM me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## tiffjoy

I will be in DisneyLand next week, and I'm happy to send out postcards.

I already have one, but I can accept up to four more.  Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## SIMJUN

I will be there from Oct 22nd for one week if anyone would like some pixie dust sprinkled


----------



## MomofCKJ

We will be there Oct 4-10 and can send up to 5 cards, just PM me the info:

Name/Address
Character request
Anything special

Have done this a few times before and its always fun!

Allyson


----------



## picatinny

I will be in Disney Oct 1st to the 8th. I can Fairy Godmail the 1st 10 PM's I get. Please include all information in your message (person to recieve, address, and anything particular you want the postcard to mention. Thanks and have a magical day!


----------



## wgeo

I'd be glad to send out postcards - my kids just received their postcards and the the looks on their faces was amazing!

We'll be down starting on Oct 1st.   Send me a PM with your info!  


Gina


----------



## dapoteete

We will be in the World 11/1 - 11/10 and would be happy to send cards.


----------



## WDW1st-timers

Hi Everyone!!!!!!
  I'm in need of 3 cards if possible please.  2 are for my daughters who will be tickled pink about getting one and the other card is for my 13 year old who can't go this year with us to Disney since she has way too much stuff on her plate from school to be able to leave.  So that card I would like Figment or Hugalove a bear to write her and tell her that they miss her in Disney and that we all think that she made an amazing choice that school is more important.

Thank you in advance.  I totally appriciate it and will pass it on.


----------



## poohbear158

I still have some openings if anyone needs some pixie dust...

We will be in the World October 17-24 if someone needs a Fairy Godmailer. PM me your info and I will help spread the magic to your family

I will edit this post when my list is full.

My group is now full.


----------



## DragonMomma

I'd be grateful if someone could send one out to my DS,
as I am taking little man for his first visit Oct 28-Nov 3rd.
I'm unfortunately unable to PM, as I'm brand new to posting.
If anyone would be kind enough, I'd love to participate.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dapoteete

bump


----------



## Ryansdad0727

I am in need of 1 card for my son. Cars or Toy Story would be great. We will be there Dec 17-23 so we can return the favor. Would like to recieve card before we go.


----------



## Ryansdad0727

I have 4 spots open for postcards. We will be there from Dec 17-23. Great time to get a Christmas greeting from Disneyworld. PM me if interested. I have 1 Canadian postcard stamp i need to use.


----------



## Katie In Wonderland

I've never had a fairy godmailer send anything before (but I've been one). My birthday is this coming Wednesday (October 5th) and I figured it may be cool to get some pixie dust for my birthday. My favorite characters are Roger Rabbit (bet you don't hear his name often, huh? ), Flynn Rider and Rapunzel.

If you can send me a postcard, send me a message and I'll give you my address


----------



## pattycake1950

would love it if you could send postcards to my grandaughters as we will be there (again) during Thanksving week.  There names are Sarah (8) and Grace (almost 5) Leifheit.  If this works let me know and I will send their address.  Thanks from their grammy.


----------



## gracer9977

So we are back.  

I mailed out all the postcards to those of you that were expecting them.  I sent some of them out on Sept 29th and the rest of them on October 1st.  Hope your kids all enjoy them and that all of you have a wonderful time when you finally get to Disney.


----------



## jvmjwdw

Hi,

We would love to gt a card for our 2 kids, they are 5 (girl) and 8 (boy).  We go Nov 2, so if you think there is time, please PM me and i will give you my Canadian address.

Thanks


----------



## newmommy_2010

thank you, thank you, thank you fairy Godmailer for the postcard. DS loved it!!! We showed it to everyone!!!


----------



## gertiesquidge

Hi,
If anyone would be able to send a postcard to my children (either one each or one between them) in the UK it would be wonderful   We go on 7th November and it would be fantastic if they could get a postcard before we travel 

Also I'll attempt to send 5 postcards to the first 5 people who send me their names and addresses by private message 

Thanks in advance
Gertiesquidge


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Once again had a blast sending out postcards! Thank you families for allowing me to spread some magic!!!!!

If anyone didn't receive a card from their FGM please let me know. I brought  some extra postcards home.

We are heading down again the 2nd week in Christmas and would love to be a FGM again.

Have wonderful trips all


----------



## dnroach

Hi everybody,

I'd be glad to send out five cards during our visit November 5-12. Just PM me your child/children's names, favorite characters, age, and any special message you'd like included.

If anyone is there now or going soon, my two boys (ages 5 and 9) would love a note from the mouse. PM me and I'll send you our info.

Cheers!


----------



## peekinglemer

*****GOT MY 3 FAMILIES FOR THE POSTCARDS.  HOPE EVERYONE HAS A MAGICA TRIP***

Hi everyone.  It is almost that time again for us.  This will be my 3rd year sending out Godmailer cards.  My son just received a wonderful card from his godmailer Gina (Thanks Gina) so I know how happy it can make the little ones.

First 3 PM's received I will send cards.  I will edit the post when I have the 3 names.  Please list name, address and any personal message.

Have a magical day.

Tracy


----------



## cuels3

We are going after Thanksgiving to WDW and I would love to have a card sent to the kiddos. PM if you can send us a card!

Plus we'll be there so I'll be happy to send three postcards to those who are in need.  We'll be there from about the Nov 27-Dec 3. PM and I'll respond if you're one of the first 3.

What a great idea!


----------



## Tinker Pam

Looking for a Fairy God Mailer for my little guy. We will be there Nov 16-23.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ILuvGoofy4Real

Can someone send my DD a post card? We will be going to DW Dec 17th-22nd?


----------



## emailbrittny

Let me know if you are in need. We can send out 5 or so cards.

PM me the following:

Name
Address
Age/Sex
Fav Character
Travel Dates

I'd love to return the favor!


----------



## mdcousins

Hey! My kids were SOOOOO happy to get their postcards from DW!!!!

We will be at the World Dec 17-23rd.

We can send 5 cards...just PM me your info!!


----------



## ILuvGoofy4Real

I have to post more of I can't send someone a PM.


----------



## mdcousins

ILuvGoofy4Real said:


> I have to post more of I can't send someone a PM.



You can send me your info in an email...foltzcousins@yahoo.com


----------



## MisplacedTexan

Hi everyone! We will be in WDW December 10 to the 15th. Would love it if I could get some postcards for hubby ad my DD10 and my DS 12. 

I will gladly return the favor!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## MisplacedTexan

We will be in WDW December 10 to the 15th. I can send 5 postcards if anyone wishes to receive them. Just PM me with your info and I will send them as soon as I get there!


----------



## nursegirl

emailbrittny said:


> Let me know if you are in need. We can send out 5 or so cards.
> 
> PM me the following:
> 
> Name
> Address
> Age/Sex
> Fav Character
> Travel Dates
> 
> I'd love to return the favor!




Hi! Just sent you a PM, but no problem if I'm too late requesting!

We are going to WDW Nov. 18th and our boys love sending FGMs, so please PM me and we can send a few cards out for those of you going in December.


----------



## nursegirl

MisplacedTexan said:


> Hi everyone! We will be in WDW December 10 to the 15th. Would love it if I could get some postcards for hubby ad my DD10 and my DS 12.
> 
> I will gladly return the favor!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hiya! Just PM'd you, we can send your fam some postcards - we'll be there Nov. 18th - pm me your DH, DD, DS names, address, and fav characters and we'd love to help!


----------



## famcruisefun

We will be in the world starting Sunday Oct. 23 - and we'd love to send out 5 or 6 postcards.  We've done this before - had our teenage kids write and send the cards which they loved doing - now it's an adults trip and it would be fun to have a postcard project for the week.

PM me details - 
Kelley


----------



## BridetobeDisney

Hi we're taking our DS4 to Disney World from Nov. 19 to 23. He's so excited because his uncles are going with us. My BILs are 15 and 22. I would love for my DS to get a postcard from Mickey saying he's so excited that we are visiting and that DS's uncles get to come. Please PM me if you can send a card. I'll also send a card when we're down there. Let me know if you need a postcard for your Dec. Trip.


----------



## ConstanceHatchaway

We'll be at the Disneyland Resort next week (the week of October 24th). We've never done the FGM thing but it sounds like a blast!

If your trip is coming up let us know the usual information (via PM) and we'll do our best to get you something in the mail while we're there!


----------



## clovicelee

I will be at WDW 12/4-11 if anyone needs a fairy godmailer, just let me know!! I am also looking for a Fairy Godmailer that can send to 13 kids at different addresses around November 5th


----------



## lsunursing05

What an awesome idea!! I don't have enough posts to PM, but I'd love to participate!


----------



## lsunursing05

We will be taking DS 3 and DS 6mo next month! DS3 would be soooo excited if he got some Disney mail!!!!


----------



## jmartinez1895

lsunursing05 said:


> We will be taking DS 3 and DS 6mo next month! DS3 would be soooo excited if he got some Disney mail!!!!



We are going Nov 12. I will be happy to send to you and about 4 more people if you will just PM me with the name, address, favorite characters ( give me at least 3 just in case I can not find a card for one of them) and any special info you would like me to add.


----------



## lsunursing05

I can't PM yet. Not enough posts! I'm working on it though!!


----------



## jmartinez1895

I sent you a PM, maybe it will let you reply ( it used to be that way. but I'm not sure if something changed).


----------



## lsunursing05

jmartinez1895 said:


> I sent you a PM, maybe it will let you reply ( it used to be that way. but I'm not sure if something changed).



I'm not sure. Where do I go to see a PM someone sent me?


----------



## lsunursing05

lsunursing05 said:


> I'm not sure. Where do I go to see a PM someone sent me?



Nevermind. I found it, but I still can't send any yet. Maybe by the end of the day


----------



## gpvegas

Would love to send a few cards if anyone is interested.  I did it a few years back and it was cool when my kids got the cards and loved sending them knowing the kids receiving would be so excited.  PM me.


----------



## fiveofus-la

Can you send a card to my girls 5 and 15 ?  Also if you wouldn't mind, my niece and nephew 13 & 16!  They think I've lost my mind I'm so excited to go on this trip!  We'll be in Disneyworld the week of Thanksgiving!  This will be the first ever family vacation we've taken all together!

If you don't mind sending I'll send the addresses to you!

Thanks!
Kristie M in Louisiana  

I can't PM yet, I dont have enough posts!  I'll fix that though!


----------



## gpvegas

Sure email me at psugradbux@aol.com


		Code:


----------



## fiveofus-la

Thanks! 


If anyone needs me to mail from WDW, I will be there from Nov 19-27th!  I can do 6 or 7!


----------



## GiJohnsGirl

fiveofus-la said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> If anyone needs me to mail from WDW, I will be there from Nov 19-27th!  I can do 6 or 7!



I sent you a pm for us. Thank you  We will be there Jan 17-24 if anyone wants us to return the favor


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

We have been doing this for the last 3 years. the kids love it and in fact my DD8 was asking me when i thought her card was coming...

That said i was hoping I could get someone to send 3 cards to my kids?

If anyone could help out I would appreicate it!

thanks


----------



## Goldilocks07

Disneydaddycanada said:


> We have been doing this for the last 3 years. the kids love it and in fact my DD8 was asking me when i thought her card was coming...
> 
> That said i was hoping I could get someone to send 3 cards to my kids?
> 
> If anyone could help out I would appreicate it!
> 
> thanks



I think I can help. 
....just sent you a pm.


----------



## csummerlin55

Wish I would've known about this before we went in December and June. This sounds cool.


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

Goldilocks07 said:


> I think I can help.
> ....just sent you a pm.



thanks Goldilocks!!
I sent you a PM with the details.

If anyone needs cards again my family will be down Dec 5th to Dec19th.

we could do 5 or 6... my kids love it!


----------



## DisneyDianna

Hi.

I know this is last moment.  We are leaving for Disney on November 23rd.  I am looking for someone who will be in Disney shortly and  would be willing to be a fairy godmailer for my 8 year old nephew.  This is his first trip to Disney and after a very difficult year he and his parents have had, my dh and are trying to make it as magical as possible.  I know how much my daughter enjoyed her postcards and now her and are regular fairy godmailers ourselves.   Please PM me if you can be a godmailer for him 

Thanks


----------



## Aunt Michelle

If anyone still needs a FGM for December trips please PM details. We'll be at WDW from 11/19 - 11/28, and happy to mail off 5 - 6 postcards.


----------



## Susiesnowflake

Returning to WDW at the end of the month. Would be very happy to send out a few postcard character greetings. I get the biggest kick out of doing this. Love being able to spread smiles and Disney magic!  Send me a PM, if you'd like me to send out a postcard and specific message re: an up-coming trip, a birthday, etc.


----------



## kimmg

We're going to be going to WDW Dec. 5th- 16th and was wondering if someone could send a couple to my 2 kids? I will pick some up and return the favor when we get there.


----------



## fiveofus-la

Going to WDW the week of Thanksgiving if anyone needs a FGM, PM me!


----------



## bdtwins

I am going with my twin boys (who turn 7 on 11/11) from Nov. 26 - Dec. 2.  I would love it if someone could send them a postcard and I would be happy to pay it forward as well!  Thanks!


----------



## moozle

What a great idea!! I just stumbled on this thread.

We are going to be in WDW 12/17-12/23 and I would LOVE if I could get two cards sent to my 2 little girls (ages 4 and 7).  The 4 year old will be turning 5 while we are there, so she will especially love it!!

I'll be happy to send some in return while I'm there.


----------



## hivemama

moozle said:


> What a great idea!! I just stumbled on this thread.
> 
> We are going to be in WDW 12/17-12/23 and I would LOVE if I could get two cards sent to my 2 little girls (ages 4 and 7).  The 4 year old will be turning 5 while we are there, so she will especially love it!!
> 
> I'll be happy to send some in return while I'm there.



I'd be happy to send them! Pm me the details and their favorite character! We will be there Nov 28-Dec 3. 
Janna


----------



## moozle

hivemama said:


> I'd be happy to send them! Pm me the details and their favorite character! We will be there Nov 28-Dec 3.
> Janna



Thank you so much Janna!!! I am so excited.  I'm sending you a PM now.


----------



## moozle

moozle said:


> Thank you so much Janna!!! I am so excited.  I'm sending you a PM now.



Can you let me know if you received a PM from me? I keep trying to send it, but first I kept getting an "out of memory" error message, and then just now it said it went through, but the message isn't showing up in my sent folder.  Thanks!!


----------



## AllieV

If anyone is going in January or late december, I'll be there the first week of December to send out some.  Let me know.


----------



## lilpixiebabe101

We are going Dec 17-22. I can send out some while we are there! PM me!


----------



## pattycake1950

Family trip Nov 19 to the 26 and would love to repise my role as fairy godmailer.  If you need some pixie dust sent your way send me a PM


----------



## bpetrow

I'm taking my mom and daughter down for a quick trip the first weekend of Dec - if anyone could send my mom a postcard for me I would be very appreciative!  I'm surprising my DD3 so no postcard for her.  I am also willing to send up to 3 for anyone wanting them while I am down Dec 1-4.  PM me if you are able to send to my mom or if you would like some magic sent your way!

Beth


----------



## bankgirl05

I am leaving for WDW in the morning if any one would like me to send a postcard I would be happy too!!!  I can't promise to get it signed by any characters, but I can certainly do my best. Just send me address, details, type of postcard (ie characters, castle, resort themed, since I plan on visiting a few different resorts, if I make it to any in particular I could pick one up).


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Still have room for 4 more postcards to be sent. We are going early December....


----------



## Disney Princess

We will be there from December 16-25.  We are willing to send up to 5, so please PM me if you'd like a postcard sent.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Still have room for 4 more postcards to be sent. We are going early December....



Just a bump....


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

Hello everyone,
My family and I are heading down in a week and would like to make a child  smile by getting that special postcard just before they head down to DW.

My kids got their cards last week and my wife and I notice the level of excitement increase overnight
My 5 yr old has been taking his postcard to sleep with him the past week.

If any one would like cards sent please pm me and I will get your details.

I notice there are alot of offers to send but not a whole lot of requests... if we don't get a response this will be the 1st time in 4 yrs that we will not be a fairy godmailer...
Can't wait to start getting into the christmas spirit

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## momabaarjo

We will be at USO and WDW Dec 25-Jan 6th.  My children have received some great postcards this past year...and we would love to return the favor.  If you would like a post card please PM with the following information:

Name (s) of Receiver
Mailing Address

Character or Post Card Theme
Any special requests for what the post card should say or who from


----------



## Ryansdad0727

I am arriving on Dec 17th so i should be able to get postcards to you by Christmas. I have 1 Canadian postcard stamp i need to use. Please PM me with your:

Childs Name and age
Address
Favorite Characters

If you just got back or are planning on going soon let me know so i can add that note onto the postcard.


----------



## jennibug

Hi!

Would anyone be willing to send a couple this week?  

We have two foster daughters and this is their first trip.  I personally believe that EVERY child deserves to go to WDW.  The youngest is 3 about to turn 4 and the the other is 11.  We are actually celebrating the oldest one's adoption when we go!!!  So her trip is extra special.  We will be leaving on the 14th.

I will also be willing to return the favor to someone while we are down there.


----------



## tjsbwilwert

Our family will be at WDW Dec. 27-Dec. 31 and I would be glad to be a fairy godmailer.  I have have five postcard stamps looking to make somebody smile.  Please PM me if you are interested. 

Jen


----------



## momabaarjo

Still have lots of room in our FGM if anyone wants some sent the first week of January!  My children have gotten so many and would love to repay the favor!  Just PM with names, ages, address and any special requests for messages!


----------



## PrincessBelle0212

Hello, i will be taking my niece to Disney Jan 13-16. I was looking for someone who will be going in the next week or so to send her a postcard from disney to get her excite about going.  I will also be willing to be a fairy godmother while im in disney in Jan. Just PM and i will be glad to send post cards. 

Thanks


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

Anyone needs Fairy Godmail??  PM me and let me know!!


----------



## PrincessBelle0212

i need godmail for my niece


----------



## DFrench73

We just told the kids Christmas Morning....this will be their first trip down to Disney World.  

(I'd PM but I don't have the required 10 posts yet!!)

If anyone is available, let me know and I'll give you the details...


----------



## DFrench73

Anybody?!?!


----------



## Goofy4

DFrench73 said:


> Anybody?!?!


 
Sure... You have the posts now, correct? 

Leaving in 2 weeks if anyone else is interested, I'll take a few requests. PM me.


----------



## PrincessBelle0212

Good Morning Everyone, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!  

I leave for disney in 12 Days, if you need a fairy godmailer let me know. 

Hope everyone has a happy, heathly and safe new years.


----------



## judypriv

I REALLY need a Godmailer ASAP. We go in 22 days and I FORGOT to post. Anyone there and checking the DISBoards or just leaving soon? I have three kids but the youngest is a baby so the older kids are fine and if you can only do one - that's great too! Please let me know ASAP!

I am always happy to do up to five Godmailers when I go. Will be in WDW 1/25 to 2/5.


----------



## Goofy4

judypriv said:


> I REALLY need a Godmailer ASAP. We go in 22 days and


 
PM me if you don't get someone going sooner. We can send one on the 14th.


----------



## Missy30

Omg That is sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Missy30

Have a great trip!


----------



## 2princessfam

judypriv said:


> I REALLY need a Godmailer ASAP. We go in 22 days and I FORGOT to post. Anyone there and checking the DISBoards or just leaving soon? I have three kids but the youngest is a baby so the older kids are fine and if you can only do one - that's great too! Please let me know ASAP!
> 
> I am always happy to do up to five Godmailers when I go. Will be in WDW 1/25 to 2/5.



I'll be in Orlando from the 9-15th and I could do this for you. I just joined today, so I don't really know how this works, but I'd love to participate. I wish I'd found this sooner for my DD


----------



## PrincessBelle0212

I leave friday 1-13. I am willing to mail postcards to anyone who needs them.. PM if you need one.


----------



## Steffierae

I am new to the boards, but been to Disney a million times (former FL resident). This will be my DD4 and DD2 first visit to Disney and they are just beyond excited. I would love to receive and return the favor! We are going Jan 22-27.... I don't think I can PM yet, as this is my first post - will try to post more throughout the day today....


----------



## TaraZ

I would love FGM for my DD age 6-- we are making our 4th annual trip at the end of January (22-29)...  Please PM me if you can help out!


----------



## mbrenn

Hi.  We are going arriving 2/4 and have a 4 year old who would love this.  I'm not sure how to PM but if anyone would be willing, please let me know.  Thanks so much.


----------



## disneydarling07

Is it too early to ask for a Fairy Godmailer?  We are planning our trip for June 22-28 and I am so excited, it's hard not to cry!!
I'm super wishy washy when it come to Disney....

Any offers would be greatly appreciated!!

The Crowe Family


----------



## Tommys Mommy

My request isn't for my family, but for a dear friend of mine. She & her family will be at WDW from March 25 - 31. Although this will be their 2nd family trip, her youngest son was quite little and he doesn't remember much from the trip at all.

My ideal request would be for one person to send 3 postcards, one for each of her sons (ages 11, 9 & 6). If this is too much, one postcard for the family would be great, too.

Thanks for considering my request!!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

Tommys Mommy said:


> My request isn't for my family, but for a dear friend of mine. She & her family will be at WDW from March 25 - 31. Although this will be their 2nd family trip, her youngest son was quite little and he doesn't remember much from the trip at all.
> 
> My ideal request would be for one person to send 3 postcards, one for each of her sons (ages 11, 9 & 6). If this is too much, one postcard for the family would be great, too.
> 
> Thanks for considering my request!!! I appreciate it!!



*I am heading down the first week in March.  We will be there the 4th to the 10th.  If I sent them the 5th they should make it on time.  Let me know and I'll be happy to send out all three. *


----------



## JennTCanuck

Hi!  We will be at the world the first week of March.  I have two young princess crazy girls who would love to receive mail.  Can anyone help?


----------



## pumba

I am going to be there the first part of May...if that is okey I would love to be a FGM again..
I loved doing it last year too..

Please pm me..


----------



## luallyn

Our family will be going to disneyworld 3/9 thru 3/16. My children son 8 and daughter 5 will be super excited to receive a postcard.

Thanks for your help!

Luallyn


----------



## Sean's momma

We will be at Disney World from Jan 21-27th for my son's make a wish trip and we would love to send some post cards to people! Pm me if you would like a post card![/COLOR]


----------



## indigoxtreme

Sean's momma said:


> We will be at Disney World from Jan 21-27th for my son's make a wish trip and we would love to send some post cards to people! Pm me if you would like a post card![/COLOR]




Sean's Mama sent you a PM Our trip is Early June.

We will be going the week of June 9th through June 16th  Let us know if we can send any cards out.  PM me with info, favorite character and maybe something that only Mickey would know.


----------



## judypriv

I leave in 5 days. Who needs a mailer? I'd be happy to do 5 or so. PM me soon!


----------



## JennTCanuck

judypriv said:


> I leave in 5 days. Who needs a mailer? I'd be happy to do 5 or so. PM me soon!




I pm'd you!


----------



## Lstockma

judypriv.... Just sent you a PM.  PM me know if it does not go through because I don't see it in my "sent" folder.


----------



## Elmck

We are going Aug 6-10 2012. We are telling DD at her Birthday party 4/6/12. If anyone can send one after the party she would love it. PM if you are willing. TIA.


----------



## disneydeal

I'd like to know if anyone's thought about the safety of this...you give out your travel dates to a Stranger (we all have travel dates posted)  then you give your kids names to a Stranger then you give your address to a Stranger. And lots of times your kids pic are on here...  so to wrap it up a Stranger knows when your house is empty to break in. Stranger also knows what your kids look like, your address.....  i'm sure 99% of everyone on here is great  but I don't trust the 1%..


----------



## Dawner

I've done this several times in the past & its usually the one sending the post cards that give the dates they will be in Disney with NO address and their dates... But the ones receiving the cards give a general month or celebration ( graduation, birthday, come back to Disney soon message)... I've never run into a problem before - but CERTAINLY understand your concern.  We should all be more cognizant of this...and if we want a fairy godmailer to send us a letter...just telling a certain month, season, etc...BUT THE ONE SENDING THEM FROM DISNEY SHOULD NEVER INCLUDE THEIR PERSONAL HOME ADDRESS FOR PERSONAL SAFETY REASONS .... INFACT... If you are sending them to someone from Disney...you should put the recipients address as the " To & From" address ... This will be a great way to insure the senders name and address is NO WHERE ON IT & the person receiving it is sure to receive it ( name is on the the letter twice with no other name except for from Mickey, Minnie, Googy, etc... !!!!) 

I hope this clears up what I thought some of the rules were!!!

Thank you!!
Dawner


----------



## kkmauch

We will be there the second week of May for a huge family trip. This will be my 3 year old niece's first trip and my infant nephew's first vacation ever. She LOVES princesses, especially Snow White and Cinderella and she adores Minnie Mouse. Can anyone help us out?


----------



## kkmauch

We will be there the second week of May for a huge family trip. This will be my 3 year old niece's first trip and my infant nephew's first vacation ever. She LOVES princesses, especially Snow White and Cinderella and she adores Minnie Mouse. Can anyone help us out?


----------



## Jemmelcam

We are heading to Disneyland March 17, 2012 for the first time.  We have three children, two girls and a boy (14, 11 and 7), and would love a fairy godmailer.  Is there anyone that can help us out?  I would gladly pay the favour forward when we are there.  We will be there until the 23rd.  Thanks!!


----------



## pumba

please know that in order to receive PM's ..you need to boost your posts up...ten posts to be able to send and receive pm's
People would be sending you pms and you would not see them...and vica versa..

answer some good questions or visit our other boards and get familiar with all that DIsney has to offer..
Welcome to the DIS...


----------



## Jemmelcam

pumba said:


> please know that in order to receive PM's ..you need to boost your posts up...ten posts to be able to send and receive pm's
> People would be sending you pms and you would not see them...and vica versa..
> 
> answer some good questions or visit our other boards and get familiar with all that DIsney has to offer..
> Welcome to the DIS...



Thanks for letting me know Pumba!!  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## scooffer

We are going to WDW in April, our plan was to surprise our DS3 and DS5, but I just can't take it anymore!!  We changed plans and are going to tell them in a couple of weeks.  Anyone going to be there soon that could send us a card?  They have been saving every coin and dollar they find and putting it in their bank to go!  PLease PM me


----------



## 3babyws

Would like to send out FGM for our trip at the end of May and would also like for my kiddos to receive some before their trip. Please let me know if interested!


----------



## BigTuna07

Just noticed this thread.  We are heading down the 1st week in March.  I have a DD(4 turning 5 at WDW), DD 3 and DS 6months.

I would be happy to help somebody else out also.


----------



## DizzyErin

We've done this before and looooved doing it ... I'm asking for 3 cards to be sent and in return i am happy to send some when i go in July, TIA


----------



## charliesmom86

We will be going to Disney World in May for our very first trip. I would love it if someone could send us a postcard for DS7. He's excited to go on our first trip..I would be glad to send one when we go.


----------



## kjbean

Our trip is further out, but I would love to participate.  We're planning to go in September (once we book next week I'll have definite dates) to celebrate both my boys birthdays.  DS1 will be 9 on 9/6 and DS2 will be 5 on 9/22.  We won't be in Disney during their birthdays, but they know we are going to celebrate the week of our 10th wedding anniversary (9/14).  So what more do I need to do to return the favor this fall and to have cards sent to my boys (especially if one to my older son right around his birthday?)

Thanks!


----------



## mom_2_K'Lynn

Hello,
   Wondering if anyone would be able to help us out!! We will be going as an extended family vacation to Disney April 13th to the 21st.  This will be my daughters 2nd vacation (she is a disney nut), and my 2 nieces first visit to Disney.  Please PM me if you are able to help me out and I can get you a little more information.  
     Also, if anyone needs any around that time frame, we would love to pay it foreward!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## CindyBeth

We will be there in May and I would love to get a postcard for my dd3.  She loves Princess's and Minnie.

I would happy to send some out as well when we are there.

Thanks!


----------



## roach3770

I would love to participate in this. My daughter's Make a Wish trip April 15-21. Is anyone able to mail 3 post cards to our daughter's prior?  I am happy to mail some while we are down there in April. TIA

Shawna


----------



## tamarr44

We are going to WDW in April, we were so thrilled to receive our Fairy Godmail so we would like to return the favor to someone else!!Please PM me and let me know if we could make someone else day!!


----------



## Elmck

For the one who PMD me: I still do not have enough post to pm you back but I would appreciate your help!! I will send you the info as so as it let me post a PM. Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## lorli

We are going to be home for Easter this year. Our dd (10) is at the cusp of needing a Disney fix as much as her  dear old parents. We would really like to have a post card again this trlp. She looks so forward to getting these cards. She loves Mickey and Tinkerbell. Any help would be greatly appreciated and then we'll be glad to pay it forward.


----------



## BigTuna07

Where is the best place to purchase the postcards I will be sending?

Thanks! Only a week until we leave!!!!!


----------



## pumba

most of the prices are the same everywhere..
So I always get my postcards either at our hotel or the stores in the parks or the BIG one in DTD...I love doing this and can hardly wait to send some..
have a good visit to the house of the mouse


----------



## mme123

Grandma & Grandpa will be taking Ryan, 5 & Anela 7 on there first trip to WDW the week of March 17th.  I would love for someone to send each grandchild a post card from WDW.  I would find tremendous pleasure in doing the same for another child/children going after us.


----------



## disneybeth07

I am willing to send as many postcards, maps, or whatever that people need.  I will be at Disney World May 25 thru June 3, 2012.  Please pm me and let me know what is needed by May 1 at the latest so I can get my list made.  

Much love and Pixie Dust
Beth


----------



## BigTuna07

mme123 said:


> Grandma & Grandpa will be taking Ryan, 5 & Anela 7 on there first trip to WDW the week of March 17th.  I would love for someone to send each grandchild a post card from WDW.  I would find tremendous pleasure in doing the same for another child/children going after us.



Welcome mme123 to the DIS!!!!

You don't have enough posts to receive a PM, but you can email me at scgolfpro@gmail.com and we can arrange for the postcards to be sent!


----------



## lorli

MME124  I would love it if you could send a postcard to my daughter.  Let me know if this is a possibility!


----------



## TiggerDad3

Hi there, 
our little ones would just love to receive a card for our upcoming trip if possible, we are also willing to pay it forward ......

We have : 
Girl 7 - loves princesses, 
Girl 6 - likes Tink, Mickey, Cinderella...this trip will fall on her Birthday, 
and Boy 2 - likes toy story and cars and of course Mickey!

Thanks


----------



## DolphAnn21

I am very interested in receiving a post card for my son before we go on our trip.  Can anyone help?

Thanks!!


----------



## Anderson05

We are going to WDW April 19th to April 25th. If someone would be willing to send one to our 4 year old Princess a card.  We would love to return the favor. 

Pm me if you can help out to give you more information. 

Thanks!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Hi,

I am doing both a request and an offer.  

I would love it if someone could send my son a card from Mickey sometime at the beginning of April.   

I am happy to send some cards during our trip the first week of May.  I have been a fairy godmailer several times now and it is a trip tradition.    

Thank you!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Hi, 

I would so greatly appreciate it if someone would be willing to mail my kids a Disney postcard. They are so excited to be taking our FIRST Disney World trip in May (May 26 - June 2nd to be exact 80 days!).

I saw this thread and thought it was just lovely for families to do this for one another. We will gladly return the favor and mail postcards to other DIS fans when we take our trip in May.

PM me if you will be at Disney between now and mid May and can send a postcard to help fuel our little ones excitement. Also, PM me if you want me to send your family some magic in May. (Ps. I even found awesome Disney stamps at my local post office too!!)

Thank you so much


----------



## beelywoker

Hi all,

I'm after a getting and sending postcards.

I'm going to Disney on 5th May and am happy to send cards, please email me (as I don't have enough posts to pm).

I'm also looking for someone to send one to my little girl ... ideally around end of March ... as it's her 5th birthday on 26th March, and she would be over the moon to get a card from the princesses!

Many thanks, Sarah


----------



## capcrn2009

I would love for grandbabies to get a post card. They have no idea they are going (1st trip) and I have been leaving clues around for them to figure out. girl 7 boy 10 boy 12 I am really sorry to not be able to return the favor but I am not going........... Any help would be appreciated. ( I can not PM) 
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## capcrn2009

I forgot, they are going end of May, 12.


----------



## juligrl

We just booked a trip!  September 11-17 for free dining.  Does anyone want to send a postcard to my girls?  They're 9 & 6 - Mickey & friends or whatever would be fine.  They have been to Disney before, but it's been a few years since we've gone.


----------



## tracibulkley

I would love to send postcards from WDW. We are planning a trip for early May.

And if anyone is willing to send some our way, we'd love that as well. 
DD Bailee loves the princesses, Ariel is her favorite. This would mean a lot to her, she is having a hard time with all of the attention her brother is getting right now. And she loves getting mail so it would totally make her day.

DS Maddox loves everyone.  His wish is to "Eat Noodles with Mickey", so a note from the mouse would be amazing.

Thanks!!
Here's my email, JIK.  tracibulkley@hotmail.com


----------



## jana616

juligrl said:


> We just booked a trip!  September 11-17 for free dining.  Does anyone want to send a postcard to my girls?  They're 9 & 6 - Mickey & friends or whatever would be fine.  They have been to Disney before, but it's been a few years since we've gone.



We are going in early June.  If it's not too early for you, I would be happy to send you cards   Feel free to PM if you are interested.



tracibulkley said:


> I would love to send postcards from WDW. We are planning a trip for early May.
> 
> And if anyone is willing to send some our way, we'd love that as well.
> DD Bailee loves the princesses, Ariel is her favorite. This would mean a lot to her, she is having a hard time with all of the attention her brother is getting right now. And she loves getting mail so it would totally make her day.
> 
> DS Maddox loves everyone.  His wish is to "Eat Noodles with Mickey", so a note from the mouse would be amazing.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Here's my email, JIK.  tracibulkley@hotmail.com



I would love cards!  We are going in early June, so the timing would be great.  I will send you a PM in a little while if you are willing. We did this for our 2009 trip and it was so fun to get them (and send them!)


----------



## tracibulkley

> I would love cards!  We are going in early June, so the timing would be great.  I will send you a PM in a little while if you are willing. We did this for our 2009 trip and it was so fun to get them (and send them!)



We would love to do that! Just send me your info.


----------



## scooffer

Hi all!  We are heading down in Mid April, I am happy to send a couple cards out when we get there.  Please PM me your information (name and mailing address) and any special message.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

scooffer said:


> Hi all!  We are heading down in Mid April, I am happy to send a couple cards out when we get there.  Please PM me your information (name and mailing address) and any special message.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## joelyfaithsmommy

We leave for Disney March 24th...(yes, soon) LOL, anyone going this week that could send my kids some postcards? I also would be happy to send some to someone who is going a week or two after me, lmk THANKS!

Jen


----------



## keltic

> Last fall, one of the kind posters of the DISboards sent postcards to my kids from WDW on her trip. My kids *LOVED* it.
> 
> I have sent cards to kids of friends, but would so love to pay it forward and be a Fairy Godmailer for someone else on the DISboards.
> 
> I think I could do about 15 or so. I leave next Tuesday, but work on Monday, so would need to have my list done by Sunday night. If you would like me to send a postcard, send me a private message with your child's name, address, their favorite character & anything special to include.



I still have room for about 10!!


----------



## chuchujew

So happy to find this thread and thanks to everyone ( particular who start the thread) to do such a wonder job....making everyone a perfect and excited vacation. My kids love to receive cards from Mickey, Princesses...they are so looking forward to our trip in early June. Of course I am willing to send card to whoever going after our day.
There will be 3 kids in our group. dd 9 , dd 9 and dd5 (who is crazy about Mickey ). Please pm if any of u can help or want me to send you little one cards when I am there.
6/6 -6/13


----------



## evcollins

What a wonderful idea!! This is amazing how special this will be for all the kiddos receiving these cards from kind hearted strangers!! I really can't say more but thank you to all who have, will and are doing this for our children.

We will be in DW May 23-29. I have a DS10, DD8 and DS7. This will be their first time going AND it's a surprise! They would be happy to each receive a card from Mickey announcing their "surprise" trip and anxiously awaiting their arrival. If someone is willing to do this around that date, it would be so appreciated.

I in turn will send out three cards to whoever may need them during the time we are there. Please let me know how I can help your wonderful kiddos! I am so excited just thinking of this!

Thanks everyone!
ec


----------



## beelywoker

keltic said:


> I still have room for about 10!!


 could you send my little girl one? I can't pm, so if you can please email me sarah_bayly at yahoo dot co dot uk
Many many thanks,Sarah


----------



## jennyf2

I LOVE this thread!!  I've been sending card/receiving cards for years--I am wondering if anyone would be willing to send 2 cards before April 15th?  My boss is taking her family to WDW for their 1st visit (ages 4 & 2) & they would LOVE a postcard from their favorite Disney friend.

Please let me know & I would LOVE to return the favor in August!


----------



## 3 Little Princesses

Hi everyone.  I will be in WDW 4/18-4/23.  I was able to send a few postcards last year and would love to do it again this year.  I think I can manage 5 families.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## xxcourt

I'll be there *September 5-12* and I would love to send some out! You can PM me or email me. My email is onestepatatimexx@gmail.com

I know this is usually for smaller kids lol, but my boyfriend will be coming with us in September, and it's his first trip ever. It would be really cool for him to get a postcard! If anyone would be willing to send him one, let me know and I'll give you his address!


----------



## poohbear158

Our family will be in WDW the week of May 7th.  I can send up to 5 postcards.  If you would like me to spread some magic to your family, please send me a PM with your information.  I will update this post when my group if full.


----------



## disneybeth07

chuchujew said:


> So happy to find this thread and thanks to everyone ( particular who start the thread) to do such a wonder job....making everyone a perfect and excited vacation. My kids love to receive cards from Mickey, Princesses...they are so looking forward to our trip in early June. Of course I am willing to send card to whoever going after our day.
> There will be 3 kids in our group. dd 9 , dd 9 and dd5 (who is crazy about Mickey ). Please pm if any of u can help or want me to send you little one cards when I am there.
> 6/6 -6/13



I sent you a pm.


----------



## disneybeth07

xxcourt said:


> I'll be there *September 5-12* and I would love to send some out! You can PM me or email me. My email is onestepatatimexx@gmail.com
> 
> I know this is usually for smaller kids lol, but my boyfriend will be coming with us in September, and it's his first trip ever. It would be really cool for him to get a postcard! If anyone would be willing to send him one, let me know and I'll give you his address!



I will be there May 25- June 3.  Will this be too early?  If not PM me your details (name, address, fav character, special message).


----------



## cpicco

If anone is going in the next week or 2 I would love postcards for a friends daughters going on their first trip on April 14th!  PM me for the addresses!  Thanks so much and I will pay it forward for our trip in June so please PM me about that too!


----------



## pumba

Thank you so much for your kindness ...sending two very happy grandkids POST CARDs made their day special..

Thanks again


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I've had no requests so far.  We're going April 29 - May 4, and will send to the first five that pm me.


----------



## evcollins

chloelovesdisney said:


> I've had no requests so far.  We're going April 29 - May 4, and will send to the first five that pm me.




Hi! We would love to receive a card. I can't figure out how to pm, so contact me back. It's a first time, surprise trip for my three. We're heading out May23-28th.

Let me know if you have room! 

Thanks so much for the offer.
ec


----------



## pumba

click on her name ...on her post...and it will come up ..send PM message...that is how you do it..
Hope you have a great time planning your vacation to the House of the Mouse too...


----------



## Urugami

Wait.. I need a post count of 10 before I can PM anybody?? 

Well that's easy to fix...


----------



## Urugami

I'm bumping my post count so I can PM someone with a request, and what better way than to volunteer to send cards out myself?
We'll be in WDW from 22-28 April, 2012.  Yeah, real soon now.
I'll send up to 5 cards to people who PM me.  And, since I'm not all that imaginative, please include your preferences for the type of card you want, and the message you'd like written on the card in your PM.  
I saw on the OP of this thread that postcards are hard to find in WDW... is that still true?  Every time I've been, there's been racks of 'em.  Anyway, let me know who, where, which kind of card, and what it should say.


----------



## Twinkle Lights

@evcollins -- I sent you a PM, but no reply yet...we would love to have you send our boys 2 cards while you are there at the end of May! Please let me know if you can accommodate! 

Otherwise, anyone else going to be there mid-May? Please let me know!

We will be at WDW June 5-13 and will happily send 3 cards out! We will be doing Crystal Palace breakfast on June 11, and could get an autograph on a postcard from Pooh Tigger, Eeyore or Piglet for you. Otherwise no promises on autographs, but we can send your choice of character on the postcard and a surprise message (or you can let me know what you'd like it to say)! PM me - I'll take the first three!


----------



## evcollins

I am currently full on requests.  Enjoy your trip and please keep spreading the magic!
ec
ec[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3 Little Princesses

My requests have fallen through.  I don't have anyone to send some FGM to.  I'll be there 4/18-4/23.  PM me with your child's name, favorites and what you would like it to say.  I can do about 5 families.

3 Little Princesses


----------



## merfsko

I will be there mid-June and would be more than happy to send out a couple of FGM postcards (and I am more than happy to send out internationally, as I have friends all over the globe that I send mail out to so I don't mind)

PM me with your choice of character (2 options), child's name, address and the sort of message you want to receive!


----------



## autoracepr989

I'll be in WDW May 11-15 and can send out up to 3 FGM postcards. Just PM me with your/the child's name, address, what you would like it to say, and what character you would like on the postcard if at all possible. Give me the top 3 choices just in case I can't find the top choice for some reason.


----------



## Disneyin2012

I would like to see if there's anyone going in the next week or so that would be willing to send my daughter a postcard, we will be going April 21-27 for her 1st trip! Please PM me for details.

I am also willing to send 5 postcards while I am there, so please PM me if someone needs a FGM for this time.

Thanks!


----------



## laliclay

We will be there the week of June 10th with another family.  3 kids that would LOVE this.  We will pay it foward!


----------



## Vickie46

Hi.. We are going in June..  Can anyone send my daughter a postcard...   We haven't been to Disney in like 4 years.... She was really little then and remembers getting a postcard in the mail... She just asked me ... Do you think I will get a postcard from a character before we arrive?  So precious!   IF anyone can help please message me...   I would also like to send several out too!  thanks!


----------



## luvleedeas

I HAVE DONE THIS BEFORE AND ITS SO FUN!!! 
WE WILL BE IN DISNEY WORLD AUGUST 26TH TO SEPTEMBER 1ST AND CAN SEND 4 CARDS!
PM ME WITH ADDRESS NAMES AND ANY SPECIAL REQUESTS


----------



## kellkell05

I would like to see if there's anyone that would be willing to send my daughters a postcard, we will be going May 13-18 for their birthdays One turning 4 and the other turning 5 and 1st trip! If anyone can help please message me Thanks


----------



## Mommytink

I would live one for my four kids who are going in July.


----------



## ajvaca

Mommytink said:


> I would live one for my four kids who are going in July.



@Mommytink I PM'd you.


----------



## noahdove

I would love for someone to send postcards to the 3 Princesses I am taking in August. August 5th is our arrival date. Two 18 year olds and a 5 year old. Anyone willing to help spread the Pixie Dust? I will PM you the info. Thank you so much for your help with this surprise


----------



## disneybeth07

I am willing to do this for u if you still need someone.  just pm me your info.

Beth



noahdove said:


> I would love for someone to send postcards to the 3 Princesses I am taking in August. August 5th is our arrival date. Two 18 year olds and a 5 year old. Anyone willing to help spread the Pixie Dust? I will PM you the info. Thank you so much for your help with this surprise


----------



## snocrossmechanic

Hello all.  I posted on the general board and it was suggested I come here and do the same.

My son has a classmate in Kindergarten that was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor (stage 3 cancer) in the last month.  She has been in the hospital and out of school for the entire time.  There is a benefit for her soon and, in her bio, she mentioned that she loves the Disney Princesses.

We are not able to get to WDW until December and we are praying that someone out there will be going in the next couple weeks that can send her a few postcards with messages from the princesses.  We feel it would really lift her spirits.

If anyone can help in the next couple weeks please PM me and I will get the information to you.  I have asked the school principal to make sure the parents are OK with the postcards.

Thank you so much for your help,

Mark


----------



## noahdove

Thank you, I pm'd you the info Have a super magical time


----------



## weezyree

Hey there Dis'ers~

I am taking my beloved parents on their FIRST-EVER Disney trip.  We are taking a 4 night cruise on the Dream and two nights at WDW with a trip to the MK for a day.....can't miss the castle.

They are beyond over the moon with excitement now that we are down to the wire!!

Anyone wanting to send a FGM to them and one to my Aunt who is tagging along.  She was last at WDW shortly after MK opened and was on her first cruise with us as well a few years back!!

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## ajvaca

I am headed to WDW May5-12th and will absolutely love to help you out with this request.  I will PM you.




snocrossmechanic said:


> Hello all.  I posted on the general board and it was suggested I come here and do the same.
> 
> My son has a classmate in Kindergarten that was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor (stage 3 cancer) in the last month.  She has been in the hospital and out of school for the entire time.  There is a benefit for her soon and, in her bio, she mentioned that she loves the Disney Princesses.
> 
> We are not able to get to WDW until December and we are praying that someone out there will be going in the next couple weeks that can send her a few postcards with messages from the princesses.  We feel it would really lift her spirits.
> 
> If anyone can help in the next couple weeks please PM me and I will get the information to you.  I have asked the school principal to make sure the parents are OK with the postcards.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help,
> 
> Mark


----------



## lovebug21

I would love to do this for my 2 and 6 year old.  We would love to do the same for those visiting after us.  I would also love to help the little princess in the above post, will PM.


----------



## snocrossmechanic

snocrossmechanic said:


> Hello all.  I posted on the general board and it was suggested I come here and do the same.
> 
> My son has a classmate in Kindergarten that was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor (stage 3 cancer) in the last month.  She has been in the hospital and out of school for the entire time.  There is a benefit for her soon and, in her bio, she mentioned that she loves the Disney Princesses.
> 
> We are not able to get to WDW until December and we are praying that someone out there will be going in the next couple weeks that can send her a few postcards with messages from the princesses.  We feel it would really lift her spirits.
> 
> If anyone can help in the next couple weeks please PM me and I will get the information to you.  I have asked the school principal to make sure the parents are OK with the postcards.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help,
> 
> Mark



Thank you everyone.  I informed Emily's teacher and principal of what we are doing and they were awestruck.  They were so excited and I now have her home address.  She has started treatments and will have several months of an uphill battle.

I want to thank the people that offered to send her something from the princesses.  You have no idea how excited she will be.  If I get word of your generosity I will certainly post it here.

God Bless,

Mark


----------



## chloelovesdisney

weezyree said:


> Hey there Dis'ers~
> 
> I am taking my beloved parents on their FIRST-EVER Disney trip.  We are taking a 4 night cruise on the Dream and two nights at WDW with a trip to the MK for a day.....can't miss the castle.
> 
> They are beyond over the moon with excitement now that we are down to the wire!!
> 
> Anyone wanting to send a FGM to them and one to my Aunt who is tagging along.  She was last at WDW shortly after MK opened and was on her first cruise with us as well a few years back!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



If you haven't already found someone you may PM the info to me, I'm happy to send the cards to them.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

lovebug21 said:


> I would love to do this for my 2 and 6 year old.  We would love to do the same for those visiting after us.  I would also love to help the little princess in the above post, will PM.



If you still haven't found someone you may PM the info to me, I'm happy to send them the cards.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

kellkell05 said:


> I would like to see if there's anyone that would be willing to send my daughters a postcard, we will be going May 13-18 for their birthdays One turning 4 and the other turning 5 and 1st trip! If anyone can help please message me Thanks



If you haven't already found someone to do this for you, PM the info to me and I will send them.


----------



## weezyree

Hello Dis'ers~

If you are traveling after June 15th to WDW or on the DCL I would be more than happy to be a FGM for you!!

Let me know via PM!!

Lisa


----------



## Kattabba

Anyone need a postcard   This is such a cute idea!  We are staying at the Campground.  

Do they have to say anything specific or just greetings from Disney??


----------



## gilliansmommy

We are going June 22-30. My dds are 6 and 8 and love to receive mail and this would totally make their day. Anyone want to do a FGM postcard for us?


----------



## luvleedeas

Kattabba said:


> Anyone need a postcard   This is such a cute idea!  We are staying at the Campground.
> 
> Do they have to say anything specific or just greetings from Disney??



when we went we had someone send favorite characters saying something to the kids...like my daughter got a card "from donald duck" the person who wrote it said something he wld say...
when we sent ours we did the same thing...make it special...we did somethings like "heard you were coming to see me" "cant wait to see you again" etc etc...its so fun...my daughter really does still believe hers came from donald lol!!


----------



## Muslickz

I have to say I really love this idea we did it last year and the kids were so impressed lol 

worked like a charm 

-M


----------



## MONIQUE1739

Hello everyone, i wanted to see if any of you could or would like to be fairygodmothers to my two princesses. I have a 7 year old who loves litte mermaid and a 3 year old who loves Rapunzel and Minnie Mouse. We are going to WDW on June 14. We did this with my big girl 5 years ago when we first went and she loved it. I would now love for my baby to have the same exp. her big sister had. If you can please pm and If you are traveling after June 15th to WDW I would be more than happy to be a FGM for you!!

Let me know via PM!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Nana2Callie

We will be at POFQ June 2-9 and would be happy to send a couple of postcards to pay it forward.


----------



## parker6mom

We are going to Disney World on June 5th. I would love to have postcards sent to my 4 children and to my niece. I can pay it forward when we are at Disney June 5th -12th. Please PM me.  
Amy Parker


----------



## mana'olana

We are going July 23, but my kids would love to get something from a FGM before our trip. And I would gladly pay it forward while we're there. My son was only 8 months old the first time so he's going to see it through new eyes.


----------



## disneybeth07

MONIQUE1739 said:


> Hello everyone, i wanted to see if any of you could or would like to be fairygodmothers to my two princesses. I have a 7 year old who loves litte mermaid and a 3 year old who loves Rapunzel and Minnie Mouse. We are going to WDW on June 14. We did this with my big girl 5 years ago when we first went and she loved it. I would now love for my baby to have the same exp. her big sister had. If you can please pm and If you are traveling after June 15th to WDW I would be more than happy to be a FGM for you!!
> 
> Let me know via PM!!
> 
> Thanks everyone


If you still need someone to send u cards just pm me your info


----------



## disneybeth07

mana'olana said:


> We are going July 23, but my kids would love to get something from a FGM before our trip. And I would gladly pay it forward while we're there. My son was only 8 months old the first time so he's going to see it through new eyes.


if you are still needing someone I am willing.  Just pm me your info


----------



## eeyorefann

I would love for someone to be a FGM to my two girls. Brooklyn loves Cinderella and is 11 and Evelyn is 2 and loves Minnie Mouse. I would also love to pay it forward when we go in June.


----------



## disneydarling07

Looking for a FGM for our June Trip.  We are going June 22nd - 29th.

And we would LOVE to BE FGM for anyone going after those dates.


----------



## disneybeth07

eeyorefann said:


> I would love for someone to be a FGM to my two girls. Brooklyn loves Cinderella and is 11 and Evelyn is 2 and loves Minnie Mouse. I would also love to pay it forward when we go in June.


If you are still needing someone just pm me your info.  I would be glad to sent whatever you need


----------



## disneybeth07

disneydarling07 said:


> Looking for a FGM for our June Trip.  We are going June 22nd - 29th.
> 
> And we would LOVE to BE FGM for anyone going after those dates.


I would be glad to send cards to you.  Just pm me your information.


----------



## nmb1dsnefan

We will be in DW Oct. 11-20 if anyone needs a FGM for their Christmas trip PM me and let me know. Also if anyone is going in Aug or early Sep I am in need of a FGM for my two DD's. Thanx!


----------



## poohbear158

I still have room to send out a few more post cards.  If you need one, please let me know ASAP.  We leave on Monday.

***** GROUP IS NOW FULL *****  Thanks


----------



## disneybeth07

parker6mom said:


> We are going to Disney World on June 5th. I would love to have postcards sent to my 4 children and to my niece. I can pay it forward when we are at Disney June 5th -12th. Please PM me.
> Amy Parker


If you are still needing someone I will be at Disney May 25-June 3 if thats not to late.  Just pm your info and any special messages.
Beth


----------



## sunnycali

Wow this is great idea. Im glad i stumble on this thread. I have 2 girls 8 yrs,4yrs old and a little 2yr boy we are taking to WDW for the first time on Jun 3. We havent told them yet. I would love for them to recieve a post card inviting them to WDW. I wouldn't even tell them about the trip until the postcard arrived. I would definately pay it foward to another family.


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

We will be in WDW June 19-29.   If anyone needs a FGM for your trip PM me and let me know.  I'd be happy to send some postcards.


----------



## eeyorefann

We will be in WDW June 17th-25th. If you need a FGM pm me your info. If I have enough time I may even get to put some Disigns to use.


----------



## laliclay

We will be there the week of June 10th and can send out some postcards.  just message me.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Just an fyi, I have been sending out FGM postcards since 2007.  It was always easy to get postcards at WDW of everyone's requested favorite characters.  There are very few postcards to choose from now, I looked in at least 8 stores and found very little variety.  Mickey, Mickey and Minnie, the basic group.  If you want Donald alone, Goofy, Pluto, etc., they are not there.  Donald and Daisy, forget about it.  Just Cinderella or Snow White, etc., they don't have.  Just a group of princesses.  It's too bad, it was always fun to pick up everyone's favorite and send that out.


----------



## ut*disney

We are going to WDW June 16-24. We would love for someone to be our FGM!  Let us know if we can be a FGM for someone while we are there!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

We are going beginning of November this year & would love a FGM for my 3 kids. DS is 4 & DD will be 3 & youngest DS will be 9 months. Would love is someone could do that for them! Just Mickey or Minnie or the group! 

I would also love to FGM for someone while were there in Nov!


----------



## disneynutsss

i am not sure i understand this correctly...  the FGM buys a postcard down there and gets the character you want to write a message/sign it and then mails it to your child - or do i have to provide the post card, supply the message and the FDM signs the characters name?


----------



## noahdove

No, you buy the postcard, write the message and you sign it from the characters you are fairygodmailer


----------



## disneynutsss

noahdove said:


> No, you buy the postcard, write the message and you sign it from the characters you are fairygodmailer



let me rephrase...

if i want a FGM to send my niece a postcard...

does the FGM buy the post card, write the message and sign it?  

or

does the FGM get the character to write the message and get the character to sign it?


----------



## noahdove

If you want someone to send your niece a postcard, give the dates that she will be at the World and post a request. Once someone responds, you will need to PM them your niece's name, address and the resort she will be staying at, plus the date again.. And if she has a favorite character. Then, that person, fairygodmailer, will take that info to Disney World with them, buy the postcard, write the message and then mail it from down there. I hope I have answered your questions..if not, please post again.


----------



## disneynutsss

noahdove said:


> If you want someone to send your niece a postcard, give the dates that she will be at the World and post a request. Once someone responds, you will need to PM them your niece's name, address and the resort she will be staying at, plus the date again.. And if she has a favorite character. Then, that person, fairygodmailer, will take that info to Disney World with them, buy the postcard, write the message and then mail it from down there. I hope I have answered your questions..if not, please post again.



absolutely!  and thank you!!


----------



## sunnycali

If some one is going now until may 28th I would love for them to send a FGM to my girls. We are going June 3rd. Please let me know thanks.


----------



## disneynutsss

i am taking my 7yo niece for a magical trip in the fall (oct or nov).  i don't have the vacation booked yet (waiting on the money from a real estate sale, should be here soon).  

i would love it if someone is going down to send her a post card from mickey or ariel.  it could just be a general message saying they cant wait to see her in the fall (or something?) 

i figure this would be a good way to start off the planning process and then once i get more firm dates and we get a bit closer i will post another request.


----------



## eeyorefann

disneyworlddreaming said:


> We are going beginning of November this year & would love a FGM for my 3 kids. DS is 4 & DD will be 3 & youngest DS will be 9 months. Would love is someone could do that for them! Just Mickey or Minnie or the group!
> 
> I would also love to FGM for someone while were there in Nov!



We are going in June if that is not too early. pm me your information I would love to be your FGM.


----------



## courtneylauren

If anyone will be in Disney in May or early June and could send 2 postcards for me as a Fairy Godmailer, please email or PM me. I will be happy to send you money for the postcards. Courtneysuchart@gmail.com


----------



## Teamtori

Hi everyone! I would love a FGM for my two kids. Tori is almost 7 (3 more days) and Jon is 8. We are going on a Make A Wish trip for Tori on July 21st. She would love a postcard from the Princesses..her favorites are Belle and Rapunzel. She also loves Woody Woodpecker. Thank you so much!


----------



## nannye

Teamtori said:


> Hi everyone! I would love a FGM for my two kids. Tori is almost 7 (3 more days) and Jon is 8. We are going on a Make A Wish trip for Tori on July 21st. She would love a postcard from the Princesses..her favorites are Belle and Rapunzel. She also loves Woody Woodpecker. Thank you so much!



Hi, 
I'll be in the World July 5-12, I'd love to be a FGM if you're still in need let me know!


----------



## nannye

Hello everyone I will be at Disney World July 5-12 and would be happy to be a FGM for anyone interested just PM me thanks
E


----------



## luvleedeas

I HAVE A FGM REQUEST  THE LUCKY GIRL IS GOING AUGUST 6TH...HER 1ST TIME ...ANY TAKERS?  THANK YOU ))


----------



## kelis

My husband and I are taking our 3 boys for a first trip for all of us 7/8-7/13.  I would love to have a FGM send my boys a postcard.  I would also love to do the same for someone in return.


----------



## maganda

I love being a FGM!  My kids are old enough now that they like to help pick out the cards. Even DH gets a kick out of it. 

I'll be there the first week of July and will likely mail out the cards on July 7. Feel free to PM me if you would like me to send your little one (or big one!) a card.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello everyone, 
we have done this for the past 3 years and loved it. My DD loves picking out the cards and mailing them out. We are going to be down there from Aug 16 - Sept 2nd, so if that fits with your vacation we would love to be FGM 
Just PM with any info


----------



## Nana2Callie

If anyone is at WDW now I could really use a FGM postcard for my granddaughter - we will be arriving in June.  thanks,


----------



## WildcatFan01

I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer for October?! We are taking my DS on his first trip in Feb and I think getting a postcard from Mickey & friends in October would be GREAT! PM me if you could help or PM me if I can Fairy Godmail for you in Feb!


----------



## judypriv

I could do it. I will be there in October. PM me your information. I can so four more too anyone who needs one.

 I could use a godmailer myself before October for anyone going this summer. I have three kiddies.


----------



## rescuetink

BUMP!!


----------



## laliclay

If you don't have a FGM yet send me your info.  We'll be there the week of June 10th.


----------



## ut*disney

We do not have a FGM yet & we are leaving in 22 days on June 16! I am getting very anxious! If anybody has room, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## disneybeth07

We are leaving today (5/25) if you still need FGM please let me know ASAP and I will send them.
Beth 


ut*disney said:


> We do not have a FGM yet & we are leaving in 22 days on June 16! I am getting very anxious! If anybody has room, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## pattyannke

Hi to all the FGMers out there!  If anyone is willing to send a card to my grands -- there are four of them before their trip this summer, I would appreciate it so much!  Let me know and I will send you the details -- there are two girls ages 7 and 5 and two boys ages 3 and 1 -- they are super excited to be going for their trip and this will just add to the excitement!


----------



## ut*disney

disneybeth07 said:


> We are leaving today (5/25) if you still need FGM please let me know ASAP and I will send them.
> Beth



I sent you a private message.  I hope I did it right and hope I caught you in time!  

Donna


----------



## TinkNH

Hi everyone

We are not going until Sept 15, but I have a sort of special request...

If anyone is going soon and is willing to FGM my 3 kiddos Id really appreciate it.  I need one card, for my youngest, to remind her to wear her seat belt properly...long story short...she has sensory processing issues and we are currently having issues with her in the car.  I told her that Tink and the princesses really need her to be safe in the car so she can come visit them in Sept  I am at my wits end if you havent guessed by now 

if anyone can do this PM me.

Will gladly return the favor in sep


----------



## Amerch

We are going on a Make a wish trip in Oct . Id love for some one to send cards to my kids 1 for the boys and 1 for the girls Just saying see you soon and that u need to be good


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

judypriv said:


> I could do it. I will be there in October. PM me your information. I can so four more too anyone who needs one.
> 
> I could use a godmailer myself before October for anyone going this summer. I have three kiddies.




If you are still accepting some, I would love if you could do it for my 3! I cant pm you because I haven't hit 10 posts yet...Pm me please if you can!


----------



## Marlea98

I would love one for both of my children to keep up the excitement for our trip to WDW in December '13.  I'm in no hurry since it's a long way off, but I thought it'd remind them what's to come.  Maybe the card could remind them to do their chores to earn their spending money...   They're 10 and 12 and we've been to DL last last Christmas so they kind of know what to expect and what to look forward to.

If someone is going in the next couple of months and could forward something their way that would be greatly appreciated.  Please PM me for details.


----------



## TheRatPack

Is there any list to get a park flyer/map mailed?  My oldest daughter is wanting to go to Star Wars weekend next year for her graduation...she's never been and she's a planner like me   Anyhow....I can't find a way to get a Star Wars weekend brochure, do they make special ones with park times....etc?  I know we pick them up in October for MNSSHP and F&W so I was hoping there was one that they made for Star Wars weekend that I could get for her so she could drool over it for the next year.

I realize the FGM list is for postcards.....so if someone could direct me to a list or maybe even a place that sells them...that would be great 

I can do a FGM mailing in October for anyone who needs one   I'll try and come back closer to October and repost my FGM offer then too


----------



## Molly812

Hi everyone! 

What an amazing idea! We will be going to wdw in August for my dds 6 th bday and my other dds 1st birthday! It's a surprise and we will be telling her through a scavenger hunt.  I'm thinking one of these postcards will be an amazing clue! If anyone is going to wdw before August and be willing to send me 1 postcard I'd appreciate it!

Also if anyone would like be to send one while I'm there in August I'd be happy to spread the magic


----------



## noahdove

I will be at the World the week of August 5 and I would be willing to send postcards to at least 2 or 3 children. In the past I have done this and it's a great way to send Pixie Dust along to the ones waiting for their special time at Disney


----------



## Ryansdad0727

I need a FG for my son (3). We will be going on July 7th and would love a card before then. PM me if you have an open spot. I also have 4 spots to send a FG while i am there from July 7-21. PM me if you need a card sent.


----------



## ut*disney

We are leaving June 16 and have room.  PM me your information if you would like us to be your FGM.


----------



## emksmama

FGM wanted please!! We leave July 21, and will be at WDW July 23-26.  I have two DD's.

In return, I'd be happy and honored to send pixie dust after our trip!


----------



## dontthrowsand

I am in need of park maps. I need 4 copies of the maps for some trip bags I am making. The sooner the better but we leave aug 18. I am more than willing to send postcards and/or maps to a couple of people while we are there.


----------



## bebebleus

Looking for a FGM, please!  I have 2 daughters.  We don't leave until Sept. 15.  I will gladly return the favor when we are there!  Thanks!


----------



## Molly812

bebebleus said:


> Looking for a FGM, please!  I have 2 daughters.  We don't leave until Sept. 15.  I will gladly return the favor when we are there!  Thanks!



I can do it for you! We will be there August 5-9.  Pm me your details


Can anyone help me out before our trip? I will need one postcard for my 5 yr old


----------



## rainydayplay

We are leaving on June 23rd and will be down for a week.  We are willing to send out a few fgms.  PM me for requests!


----------



## PowellFamilyCA

Hello! i am new to this board and i don't thinki can PM anyone yet!  If there is anyone out there that may be willing to be a FGM for us, we'd really appreciate it!  I know our daughter would be thrilled to receive a postcard  for our trip in late July.

thank you everyone for thinking of such a great idea for the kids!


----------



## Molly812

Hi rainy day! I will pm you as soon as I get my post count up! Thank you for your help!!!!



rainydayplay said:


> We are leaving on June 23rd and will be down for a week.  We are willing to send out a few fgms.  PM me for requests!


----------



## ut*disney

PowellFamilyCA said:


> Hello! i am new to this board and i don't thinki can PM anyone yet!  If there is anyone out there that may be willing to be a FGM for us, we'd really appreciate it!  I know our daughter would be thrilled to receive a postcard  for our trip in late July.
> 
> thank you everyone for thinking of such a great idea for the kids!



Do you have a FGM yet?? I have room!


----------



## nvisdngerus

We are going July 19th-23rd for my sons 8th birthday we are taking his best friend if someone could send cards.


I would be more than happy to return the favor


----------



## noahdove

We will be in the World in 59 days and I am willing to mail out postcards for a few children.


----------



## apriloking

I don't have enough post to PM... 

However,


I would for my 3 kids (2, 6, 7) to experience a FMG moment... We leave for disney on July 13...

I would be more then willing to return the favor to someone else... 

Thanks


----------



## Cinderbell13

We are going October 3rd and my girls(8,4) who will both be celebrating 
birthdays while we are there and it will be my sons(2) first trip.  I would return the favor to someone while we are there.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Cinderbell13 said:


> We are going October 3rd and my girls(8,4) who will both be celebrating
> birthdays while we are there and it will be my sons(2) first trip.  I would return the favor to someone while we are there.



We will be there  Aug 16 - Sep 2, you can PM with your information and I would love to send postcards for your kiddies.


----------



## Cinderbell13

disneycrazy2004 Quote:


We will be there Aug 16 - Sep 2, you can PM with your information and I would love to send postcards for your kiddies.   


Thank you so much I will get my post count up so I can pm you!


----------



## amomma23

We'll be in WDW Sept. 15-21.  Would be happy to be a FGM.  PM your info if we fit your dates


----------



## DisneyCP2002

I will be glad to send a couple postcards. I got a surprise trip 9/6 - 9/10. Also if someone wouldn't mind sending me one I would be forever grateful, could use the pick me up.


----------



## m2zjj

I'd love to have someone send one to my DN and one to my DS. We will be going on Aug 3rd. 

We will be there from Aug 3rd thru Aug 12 and I would be happy to Pay it forward while we are there.


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

We will be in WDW June 19-29. If anyone needs a FGM for your trip PM me and let me know. I'd be happy to send some postcards.


----------



## barrentinesluvmickey

I am looking for a great Fairy Godmailer for my daughter and I have no problem returning the favor but she needs a little magic we havent had the chance to get to WDW in 3 years. If someone can just send her a postcard letting her know that everyone misses her and still cant wait to see her next year it would bring us some great joy!


----------



## disneycrazy2004

barrentinesluvmickey said:


> I am looking for a great Fairy Godmailer for my daughter and I have no problem returning the favor but she needs a little magic we havent had the chance to get to WDW in 3 years. If someone can just send her a postcard letting her know that everyone misses her and still cant wait to see her next year it would bring us some great joy!



When are you going? We will be there aug 16-sept 2nd. If that works for you just PM me


----------



## disneycrazy2004

DisneyCP2002 said:


> I will be glad to send a couple postcards. I got a surprise trip 9/6 - 9/10. Also if someone wouldn't mind sending me one I would be forever grateful, could use the pick me up.



I would love to do it! We'll be there Aug 16-sep 2nd, so if that works for you just PM me


----------



## barrentinesluvmickey

disneycrazy2004 said:


> When are you going? We will be there aug 16-sept 2nd. If that works for you just PM me


 
I am not going till Spet of 2013 but its been a rough year. 
So I would just like someone to send her a little magic.


----------



## barrentinesluvmickey

To those who have PM'd me I am working on Pming you back. Thank you all the great FGMailers out there. I almost have my 10 posts!  And I can PM you back.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

barrentinesluvmickey said:


> I am not going till Spet of 2013 but its been a rough year.
> So I would just like someone to send her a little magic.



I would love to spread the magic, just PM me with your info


----------



## disneydarling07

Looking for 3 people who would love some magic!  We leave in 6 days!!!

I would love to pay it forward and make 3 others happy!  

PM me your info!


----------



## barrentinesluvmickey

I want to think the two FGM that stepped forward to send my Princess some Magic. Fairy Godmother her self could not have made someone so thank ful as you two ladies made me. I can't wait to see my daughter's face light up once she recieves her letter/postcards. I love Disney Fans and I love disboards.com.


----------



## noahdove

disneydarling07, did you get your 3 people?


----------



## mysticfire

Looking for a FGM who will be at Disney in October (don't want to give the little one too much advance notice)!  We will be there the first week of December and would be happy to be a FGC to others.  Send me your info if you are going in 2013 and if you can help with my little one in October, just let me know!

Thanks


----------



## elyselynne

Will be at the most magical place on earth on September 9-14th Would be thrilled to be a FGM to a few! If you would like me to do that please PM me with your info!


----------



## Gooshy

Looking for a FGM for DS and DD. We will be there July 16-19. They would have to be sent to my moms house as were stopping there 1st on our trip to end at Disney. We will be at moms from July 1 until the 9th.

Id love to pass along some FGM magic in return while were there


----------



## ccdunn

Looking for a FGM to send 5 postcards from DL or DCA (Cars Land) - We will be there August 10-13th and celebrating my mother-in-laws 60th birthday and I would like to send a postcard to each family as some of them have never been to Disney.  Please let  me know if you can help and I will PM the information.

I am also happy to return the favor while we are there (Disneyland & DCA) August 10 - August 13th.


----------



## barrentinesluvmickey

elyselynne said:


> Will be at the most magical place on earth on September 9-14th Would be thrilled to be a FGM to a few! If you would like me to do that please PM me with your info!


 

So I was snooping my wife's mail and I saw this post yea I was snooping in her mail back to the point. I know my wife asked for somone to mail our daughter a card or 2 cause we have had some rough few years. But the 10th is her birthday is there anyone going the week prior that can mail her a card for her birthday. I know this is for kids but she would be so pleased to see this come in the mail. The 9th reminder me I know it is too close to get to her in time.


----------



## rainydayplay

Leaving Saturday!!!  

I've got 2 on my list and can certainly take a few more!  Please PM me (because I might forget to check back here....) if you're interested!


----------



## Gooshy

Looking to spread a little FGM magic myself! We will be there July 16-19. Message me with your info and Ill make a list. Would love to do 3 families


----------



## Lizzybean

Hi Everybody! 

I would love to be added to the FGM list for DD4, DD8, and if possible DS13 (he's not as into it as the girls). We are heading out for the world on July 26th and will gladly return the favor!! 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## goof4ever

I will be there July 19-25.  PM me if you haven't found anyone yet.  I will be happy to do it.


----------



## Pluto09

Looking for someone to send my 4 yo dd one of these.  We aren't going till November and we will be there over her 5th birthday.  I think she would get a huge kick out of finding out that they are expecting her   We would be happy to return the favor in November when we go as well!


----------



## noahdove

If no one steps forward, let me know and I will PM you for details I love doing it..


----------



## Pluto09

Thank you I will let you know   I really appreciate it, she will think this is great fun


----------



## m2zjj

Pluto09 said:


> Looking for someone to send my 4 yo dd one of these.  We aren't going till November and we will be there over her 5th birthday.  I think she would get a huge kick out of finding out that they are expecting her   We would be happy to return the favor in November when we go as well!



We'll be there starting on Aug 3rd and I'd be happy to send one out for your DD.


----------



## Pluto09

m2zjj said:


> We'll be there starting on Aug 3rd and I'd be happy to send one out for your DD.




Sounds perfect.  I will pm you information?  Is that right never have done this before


----------



## ntburns22

I am looking for a fairy godmailer. It can just be one for all of my children. And one sent to my parents house for my nephew. I will be attending Aug.6 and would love to return the favor. PM me either way


----------



## m2zjj

Pluto09 said:


> Sounds perfect.  I will pm you information?  Is that right never have done this before



Yep, send me a PM with the info.


----------



## Marshay

Hi!  I am taking my DD6 on a "Mommy & Me" trip to WDW for our joint birthdays in July.  We'll be there July 24-29.  This is our first ever Mommy and Me trip and we are both so very excited!  We have quite a few firsts for this trip:  Mermaid package at Pirate's League, Princess Royal Rooms at POR and seeing Fantasmic.

I would love to surprise her with a FGM.

If you can help surprise her, I'd be most appreciative.

Thanks!

And likewise, if I can be a FGM to someone going after us, let me know!  I'd love to pay it forward.


----------



## cpanagiotakos

I will be in WDW August 10-16 and would love to be a fairy godmailer. Please PM me!!


----------



## sbrngritton

I am taking my little girl July 21st would love to have someone do this and would be happy to do it for someone else too.


----------



## Ryansdad0727

Ryansdad0727 said:


> I have 4 spots to send a FG while i am there from July 7-21. PM me if you need a card sent.



I still have 3 spots open. Let me know if i can send your kid a postcard.


----------



## Trinity524

Hello All!

I will be in WDW and on the Fantasy cruise next month.  I would love to send out a post card to your loved one from eithere WDW or Castaway Cay.  This is my third time being a FGM and I can tell you that I love doing it!

This year I will have a total of 5 slots.  Please let me know by PM if you'd like me to send your loved one a postcard.  Please include from WDW or Castaway Cay, any specific saying (ie Happy Birthday, Can't wait to see you)favorite character and the address you'd like it to come from.

  Annie


----------



## Trinity524

Bump


----------



## TinkLovinMomma

I will be in WDW 3 weeks from today. If anyone is looking for a FGM, for after July 30th, I would be more than happy to send out some postcards!!


----------



## emksmama

My girls received their FGM postcards last week and were so excited they almost cried....SO magical!!!

We leave in two weeks  and would love to send a couple postcards while we are there! We'll be there until July 28, and I'll mail them the day we leave.  Just send me a PM!!

Amy


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

I just found this thread and would LOVE to join in.  We are going the end of September, I have three children and would love for them each to receive a post card if someone going soon would be willing to send them.  

***Edited to Add***  We found a FM - thank you so much emksmama!!  Anyone who wants me to send cards during our trip in September PM me!


----------



## indigoxtreme

We have done this the last 5 times we were at WDW and it always was fun and exciting to spread some magic to anyone Kids and  Adults (have sent to first trip adults and those celebrating special things).  We will be going July 28th and would love to do this again.  Just PM me your info, Child or adults name, favorite character or characters, address dates and any special info that only Mickey would know about.

Lynn


----------



## mana'olana

We are going in 2 weeks, we would love to be a fgm to someone. Please pm me if you want.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jburgi2505

Going to WDW in September. Looking for a FGM for our son. Please PM if interested in providing a huge smile for our 3 year old. Thank you!


----------



## Gooshy

Monday is Day 1 at WDW. I can FGM some more kiddos. LMK!


----------



## KaseyStringer

I would love one for my 3year old daughter. We are going to Disney World in October and she would be so excited to get mail from one of the characters.


----------



## Julie93

Hi! I just stumbled across this post and would love for someone to be a FGM to my son and daughter.

My 5 year old son, Riley, is so excited for our trip to FL, I had to make a Disney countdown chart for him so he could visually see how many days until we leave. He would flip if he got a postcard from Mickey! This will also be the first trip for his baby sister, Delaney, who just turned 1. 

We are having breakfast at Chef Mickey's on Aug. 19 and will be at MK on Aug. 20 and HS on the 21st. 

If anyone would be willing, please let me know. I can't PM because I don't have enough posts, but I do have email.  Thanks so much! BTW- I'd love to do this for someone else, too!


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Hi everyone! I'm a little late in the game and would love some help ASAP...is anyone there now or very soon? Life has been crazy and we leave at the end of August for our trip and still haven't told our kids!!! We would like them to be able to start counting down now but thought a magical way for them to find out would be to get a postcard in the mail from Mickey and friends telling them they can't wait for them to come! Any FGM able to surprise triplet boys and a toddler princess??


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

And of course I would love to pass on the magic to anyone in need when we are there!


----------



## Aliceacc

We'll be there the first week of August and would  be happy to return the favor. My kids received their postcard yesterday... NOW it feels like the trip is almost here!


----------



## BriannaRuth

I'm a little confused by most of these posts as many do not say which park they're visiting!  

We're going to Disneyland, leaving August 22, and my two girls would love postcards.  One is really into Pooh, the other is into Tink of any of the more adventurous rides such as Screamin'.  

I would be glad to FG someone while we're there as well!


----------



## GatorMama

We're headed back to the World!  We'll be there in mid-September and I'd love for DS (almost 3) to get a note from one of the PRINCESSES or Buzz Lightyear.  He is most excited to see Rapunzel but Ariel and Buzz are about tied for second place.  We'll happily return the favor to another DISer!  Please message me!

Question:  Last time it was hard to find postcards (got them at Publix)... is it ok to send regular cards/envelopes?


----------



## BabyPiglet

In late August/September I'm taking my boyfriend to WDW for the first time. He's 22 technically but more like 6, and I know he would LOVE if he got a postcard from "Mickey" or any Disney character. Send me a PM if you are willing to help me out!


----------



## Disney_bound2010

This trip will include myself, a friend of mine who's never been to Disney but a BIG Mickey Mouse fan, and my 4 children- boys 11,7,3 and daughter is 14.

We will be staying at the Art of Animation, and we'll be at Hollywood Studios on the 14 and Magic Kingdom on the 15th 

My younger boys are fans of Lion King and the 7 yr old has just gained a love of Stitch. 

If someone would be interested in being our "Fairy Godmother" we would greatly appreciate it and would definitely pay it forward while we are there. If interested please contact me via pm,

Thanks


----------



## fiestamomma

Gooshy said:


> Monday is Day 1 at WDW. I can FGM some more kiddos. LMK!


HI! Are you still available? Thanks!


----------



## fiestamomma

Ryansdad0727 said:


> I still have 3 spots open. Let me know if i can send your kid a postcard.


Do you still have spots avail? We leave Aug 5th for the World


----------



## mickeyrus

We will be at WDW on August 30-Sept.2. If someone can please send my little girl a card let me know. And, if I can send one for you while I am there, let me know.


----------



## soinlove808

We will be heading to the world Nov.24 to Nov. 29 we will be visiting all the parks during that time. so can send postcards. would love to get cards for both my kids. my daughter is 6 and loves tiana and rapunzel and my son is 3 and loves Cars and Buzz.


----------



## m2zjj

I still have 4 spots open. Will be there from Aug 3rd - Aug 13th.


----------



## mom2ohc

I would love for someone to send me three postcards, and I would certainly pay it forward when I go 8/8 - 8/15.  I have three princesses   ages 8, 10 and 5. Is this a good place to request?
thanks!


----------



## mickeyrus

m2zjj said:
			
		

> I still have 4 spots open. Will be there from Aug 3rd - Aug 13th.



Can you do it for me?


----------



## dmbyrne85

sbrngritton said:


> I am taking my little girl July 21st would love to have someone do this and would be happy to do it for someone else too.





Hello!!! We will be leaving for disney on 8/23 so your timing would be perfect!! Please pm me if you are willing to be a fgm for us! Thanks!!


----------



## m2zjj

mickeyrus said:
			
		

> Can you do it for me?



Sure can. Send me a PM with the name and address it needs to be sent to as well as what characters you would like (i try my best to find the requested characters although I can't guarantee that I will be able to)  and if you want something specific written on it include that too.


----------



## tuttilynn

Hey everyone. I'll be traveling with my two princesses (2 &4) August 24th thru the 31st and would love if someone could do this for them!  More than happy to return the favor while I'm there as well!  The girls are so excited especially because we're celebrating my daughters actual birthday at MK!!!!  Thanks again


----------



## GatorMama

soinlove808 said:


> We will be heading to the world Nov.24 to Nov. 29 we will be visiting all the parks during that time. so can send postcards. would love to get cards for both my kids. my daughter is 6 and loves tiana and rapunzel and my son is 3 and loves Cars and Buzz.



I'd be happy to send to both of your kids!  We'll be down there mid Sept!  Send me a PM with names/address!



mom2ohc said:


> I would love for someone to send me three postcards, and I would certainly pay it forward when I go 8/8 - 8/15.  I have three princesses   ages 8, 10 and 5. Is this a good place to request?
> thanks!



Could you send to my two boys?  We're going in Sept.


----------



## fiestamomma

Hi all!! We leave for our very first trip in 17 days!!  Don't know if that enough time for anyone to send my two kiddos a postcard?! Please PM if you can! I know they would love it!!

ETA: FGM found!! Thank you indigoxtreme!!!


----------



## indigoxtreme

indigoxtreme said:


> We have done this the last 5 times we were at WDW and it always was fun and exciting to spread some magic to anyone Kids and  Adults (have sent to first trip adults and those celebrating special things).  We will be going July 28th and would love to do this again.  Just PM me your info, Child or adults name, favorite character or characters, address dates and any special info that only Mickey would know about.
> 
> Lynn



Just PM the info to me we leave 7-28


----------



## zrabbits

We are going in November for our first trip! I get SO excited that I almost cry just thinking about it!! My children are 3, 7, 11 and turning 13 while we are there and we are surprising them with this. I would LOVE to have postcards as our way of telling them we are going. Would you be able to send 4? Of course I would LOVE to pay it forward to anyone that needs postcards sent while we are there. Our dates are November 2-12, 2012

Thank you!


----------



## itsjustlisa

ok this may seem dumb, but there's too many pages to read back through - i understand the concept, but wondered where you mail from?  We'll be going thru Thanksgiving and I would love to mail to someone and have someone mail to my son before our trip - but wanted to make sure I could mail from my resort? or somewhere near by?

does it have to be a postcard? can it be a letter decorated super cutely?  I love making fun things like this, so I'm just thinking outloud here really.

anyway - where can I mail from and is it only postcards?


----------



## maganda

itsjustlisa said:
			
		

> ok this may seem dumb, but there's too many pages to read back through - i understand the concept, but wondered where you mail from?  We'll be going thru Thanksgiving and I would love to mail to someone and have someone mail to my son before our trip - but wanted to make sure I could mail from my resort? or somewhere near by?
> 
> does it have to be a postcard? can it be a letter decorated super cutely?  I love making fun things like this, so I'm just thinking outloud here really.
> 
> anyway - where can I mail from and is it only postcards?



When I'm a FGM I send postcards and drop them in the U.S. Mail box located on Main St. I think you can be a creative as you like. I often will write something that their parent has mentioned to personalize it (first visit, birthday trip, etc.).


----------



## chiefs614

Its kind of far in advance but id like to pay it forward and make someones day!We will be arriving on jan 3rd 2013 if you have your vaca planned for after that, we can be your fairy godmailer!!! Just give me your details and "mickey" will do the rest!!


----------



## dmbyrne85

Hi...we will be leaving for Disney 8/23 so if anyone is going soon and could be a fgm for us that would be great! My daughter is 7 and is so excited to meet the princesses!


----------



## dismiss

We are celebrating my daughters 16th birthday and she is bringing her friend
who has NEVER been to WDW!!!
We will be there Oct 24 thru Oct 28
Please PM me

Thanks!!

I will do the same for your family
Dismiss


----------



## judypriv

^^^ I will be there on //9/22 and would be happy to. Message me their names and addresses and anyone else who needs one then too. I will do up to five! I also go in Late January for any February or March visitors.


----------



## judypriv

OK, if the person who was sending to me reads this, can you heads up me that you are still sending? I thought you send you were going in August just checking!


----------



## connie005

hi we are going october 21st
i have 4 kids and would love for them to recieve postcards if anyone can do it just pm me for info thank you


----------



## ness1996

I am looking for a FGM for my daughter! We will be going to WDW September 28-Oct 4, 2012. 

She received a post card last time from Mickey and has been checking the mail this time for one. 

Please PM me!

I am also willing to do a few while I'm there if anyone needs me to!

Thank you!

ETA: FGM found. Thank you!


----------



## mdfalls

We are going on a wish trip Aug. 15 - 21st, 2012.  I would LOVE to send some postcards to some kids while we are there!  To any kids going to Give Kids the World, I can also check their gift shop and see if they have postcards also.  We will be visiting the disney parks, both universals, and seaworld.  Just let us know what your childrens favorites are and we will try to find them.  (and if we can't, we will find something!)  

I'm kinda excited to do this, so I hope someone wants some!!!


----------



## m2zjj

I leave in 6 days and still have a couple spots open.


----------



## itsjustlisa

mdfalls said:


> We are going on a wish trip Aug. 15 - 21st, 2012.  I would LOVE to send some postcards to some kids while we are there!  To any kids going to Give Kids the World, I can also check their gift shop and see if they have postcards also.  We will be visiting the disney parks, both universals, and seaworld.  Just let us know what your childrens favorites are and we will try to find them.  (and if we can't, we will find something!)
> 
> I'm kinda excited to do this, so I hope someone wants some!!!



I know this is OT but I just wanted to say y'all are going to have the best time.  Give Kids the World is amazing.  We went in 2005 and they took such good care of us.  Every time we go back to Disney, we want to stay at GKTW.


----------



## mdfalls

m2zjj said:


> I leave in 6 days and still have a couple spots open.





oooo 6 days?  Would you be willing to send my son a postcard?  We are leaving on his make a wish trip on the 15th and he would probably have time to get it before we left!  If you can, please PM me!  That would be awesome!


----------



## mdfalls

maganda said:


> When I'm a FGM I send postcards and drop them in the U.S. Mail box located on Main St. I think you can be a creative as you like. I often will write something that their parent has mentioned to personalize it (first visit, birthday trip, etc.).



There is a mailbox that accepts real mail on main street at magic kingdom???  tell me this is so!  that is where I will mail mine from if I can!


----------



## maganda

mdfalls said:
			
		

> There is a mailbox that accepts real mail on main street at magic kingdom???  tell me this is so!  that is where I will mail mine from if I can!



Yup, it's an actual U.S. Mail box.  We usually buy our postcards on Main St., write them out during lunch or while on the train, and then drop them in the box on the way out. It's a smallish metal box mounted on a post outside the Emporium. Easy to miss if you aren't looking for it!


----------



## dmbyrne85

m2zjj said:


> I leave in 6 days and still have a couple spots open.





Hi would you be able to do this for my daughter? We leave on the 23rd!


----------



## Megatalker

My husband and I are surprising our 2 children (5 & 7 years) with a trip to WDW for their birthdays in September. This is a big deal because we live on the West Coast and their dreams have never imagined anything beyond Disneyland.

A postcard from a Fairy Godmailer would be a wonderful edition to the surprise! (To help with the whole experience I am also creating invitations for them for their Character breakfasts from the characters personally inviting them). 

Our exact dates are September 15-28. 

Would anyone be willing to send each of my children a postcard from a character? 

For anyone who still needs a Fairy Godmailer leaving in September, I would be happy to send postcards as well. 

Please send me an email if you can help.


----------



## mdfalls

We are going in two weeks...pm me your info along with anything special you would like for them to say, and we will be happy to send them.


----------



## Megatalker

It seems I have run into a problem sending you my information. I need more posts before I can send you my details. Do you know how to get around this?


----------



## mdfalls

Megatalker said:


> It seems I have run into a problem sending you my information. I need more posts before I can send you my details. Do you know how to get around this?



yep....you have to post ten times and then it unlocks it.  on the wish trippers thread there is a link to a page that is just for you to post ten times on.  that's how I got mine in.  lol


----------



## Megatalker

great tip! Thank you... I will PM you now


----------



## DisneyWonder

Hello!

We leave 10/27, and I am hoping to find (at least) two Fairy Godmailers between now and then to keep the magic goin'!! Will be MORE than happy to return the favor(s)!!!!


----------



## DisneyWonder

m2zjj said:


> I leave in 6 days and still have a couple spots open.



If you still have room, I would love for you to send a card to my daughter to start the magic rollin'!!


----------



## DisneyWonder

Megatalker said:


> My husband and I are surprising our 2 children (5 & 7 years) with a trip to WDW for their birthdays in September. This is a big deal because we live on the West Coast and their dreams have never imagined anything beyond Disneyland.
> 
> A postcard from a Fairy Godmailer would be a wonderful edition to the surprise! (To help with the whole experience I am also creating invitations for them for their Character breakfasts from the characters personally inviting them).
> 
> Our exact dates are September 15-28.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send each of my children a postcard from a character?
> 
> For anyone who still needs a Fairy Godmailer leaving in September, I would be happy to send postcards as well.
> 
> Please send me an email if you can help.



I can't help before your trip, but would LOVE to have you send a postcard to my daughter in September! In return, I could send follow-up cards to your kids saying how I hope they had fun, and can't wait for them to come back some day!


----------



## Megatalker

I would be more than happy to send your daughter a postcard in September. PM me your details and anything you would like me to say. 

What a great idea about a follow up....never thought of that before.


----------



## esquared221

mdfalls said:


> We are going on a wish trip Aug. 15 - 21st, 2012.  I would LOVE to send some postcards to some kids while we are there!  To any kids going to Give Kids the World, I can also check their gift shop and see if they have postcards also.  We will be visiting the disney parks, both universals, and seaworld.  Just let us know what your childrens favorites are and we will try to find them.  (and if we can't, we will find something!)
> 
> I'm kinda excited to do this, so I hope someone wants some!!!



Do you still have a spot open? We've decided that we'd like to unveil our surprise trip Oct 19-28th by having the kids get a postcard from Mickey  We'd like to give DD5 & DS15mo the postcard about 30 days before our trip and you're going around that time so it would be great timing! PM me if you could and let me know if you can


----------



## DissyMom

Hi,  
We will be at Disney September 15th-September28th.  This will be our 3rd year doing FGM.  My dd loves getting a postcard before our trip.  If anyone is willing to send us one that would be great.  We will be happy to do it for 5 people.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MedicGoofy

Hi All

My SIL is coming with me on a special Disney trip September 7th - Sept 11th.  This is her FIRST time ever to Disney, and only 2nd time into the US travelling.  I would love for her to get a little Disney magic before we go.  If anyone can help out, I would be so appreciative

Jenn


P.S.  Can't wait to return the favor when I get back


----------



## tuttilynn

I will be going to the Magic Kingdom August 26th and would be happy to send out some postcards.  PM me if anyone is interested!!


----------



## kt_mom

I'm looking for a FGM to send postcards for my kids for our December 9th trip if anyone is going in maybe mid October or so that would be interested. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## mdfalls

Hey guys...we are still set to leave on our wish trip in one week.....I can send cards to everyone! I think it will make the wish experience mean so much more to my older kids.  Giving back in a way.  Just Pm me the names and addresses and anything special you want them to say.  I haven't  been on much in the past few days but I will Check my Pm's the day before we leave and write all the info down...so get them to me by the morning of the 14th and you will be all set!


----------



## Aunt Peggy

I'll be in WDW Oct. 2. Would love to be a FGM and send out 5 postcards. I'm also looking for 4 postcards for my nieces & nephew. Some extra PIXIE DUST coming our way will be great. Thanks!


----------



## Toulouse

Oh yay, I was looking for this - I was at WDW last in 2006 and did this, it was so much fun.  My husband and I don't have children so we really enjoyed sending the postcards out, was hoping people were still doing this.

We are going early April 2013... wondering if I should come back closer to the time and post again or are there some people going next May/June who would like some postcards to be sent in April?  PM me!


----------



## elyselynne

We are going to Disney World September 9th.

I have a few more spots left.

If you are in need of a FGM and my dates woudl work let me know by sending me a PM!


----------



## judypriv

We are going 9/21 and I can do up to five so please PM of you want a godmailer!


----------



## Aunt Peggy

To the visitor tho messaged me: I lost your message. I such a computer novice. I would be glad to send a postcard to your daughter. Please PM me again. This is my first time spreading pixie dust via postcards, and I'm loving this. I'll be in WDW 10-2 thru 10-9.


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

judypriv said:
			
		

> We are going 9/21 and I can do up to five so please PM of you want a godmailer!



Judy,
I sent you a pm


----------



## dismiss

judypriv said:


> We are going 9/21 and I can do up to five so please PM of you want a godmailer!



 I will send you a PM 

Thanks MAry Ellen Dismiss


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

I know I am early this year but as with everyone else that is on the dis boards we are planners!!!

We will be making our annual trip to Disney world dec 10th-18th. 
Willing to send 5 postcards from Disney when we are down there.
If anyone is interested please pm me.

I know I will have to bring this forward a few times to get a response but you never now.
We have been participating in the fairy godmailer for the last 5 years... My kids love this and I truly feel this is a really awesome way to pay it forward.

Thanks


----------



## Raksha

We will be at WDW from 9/29 through 10/6.  I am willing to send to anyone who would like a postcard while we are there!!

I would love for someone to send to my two guys as well. 

Please PM if willing to mail or want to request FGM!!


----------



## judypriv

I am full this trip! I am doing EIGHT! i will be going on January 31st to February 9th so if you are going to WDW after that I can do five more at that time. Also, I am covered for this trip but I could use a mailer for my three kids in early Jan or late december if you could.


----------



## Claudine877

We'll be there Oct 9 through Oct 14 so I can send some out.  Just let me know who would like some Mickey Mail!   Thanks.


----------



## MedicGoofy

Hi 

I will be visiting Disney from Sept 7-11th.  I would LOVE to be someone's FGM

Let me know if this date works for you, and I would love to mail out some postcards while Im there

Just send me a PM with all the info and I'll make a list.

Jenn


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

I have 3 requests so far and can take another 3.

I am going dec 10-18. Anyone going after that I can send out a fairy godmailer!


----------



## Madzac

Hello, I love this program and had a blast sending cards out our last trip!

We are going Oct 12-20 and I would love to be a FGM for anyone who those dates would work for.  Please PM and I will get the info saved!

Would also love it if anyone is going in early to mid Sept and might be willing to be a FGM to my kiddos.  I have four ages 10,7, turning 5 on the trip and 1.  I know that is a lot so even one for the two girls and one for the boys would be awesome.  

Thank you!


----------



## noahdove

I am wondering if Dania from Paris TX received her postcard? I can't find the message she sent me..I mailed the postcard either Monday or Tuesday, August 6 or 7th..Hope she got it


----------



## CrunchyMamatoKandH

What a great idea! So glad I stumbled across this!! 

We will be going to WDW Sept 21- Sept 27. Please let me know if anyone needs a FGM. I'd love to send out some postcards 

Barbara


----------



## DISNEYNV

elyselynne said:


> We are going to Disney World September 9th.
> 
> I have a few more spots left.
> 
> If you are in need of a FGM and my dates woudl work let me know by sending me a PM!



Hi, I sent you a PM about sending cards for our SEptember 22 trip.


----------



## DISNEYNV

We will be in Disney September 22- October 1st if anyone needs a FGM for your kiddos! Send me a message and I will get back to you ASAP.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Madzac

Have someone to send my kiddos cards... thanks MedicGoofy (and the couple others of you that sent PMs offering!!!)

I can still take some kids to mail cards out when we are there... Oct 12-20.  Just PM if you need a FGM!


----------



## gemini2727

We'll be leaving for WDW this Saturday, Aug. 25th, staying until Sept. 2nd. If we can help anyone out with postcards, PM me, we would love to do it!


----------



## Guyer81304

This is a great idea, I will post early next year. We are traveling to Disney World March 2013 and would love someone to send them to my girls in February. 

We will happily send postcards on our trip.


----------



## erink508

Hello!  I'm taking my daughter to Disney for the first time Sept 15.  She is very excited.  A post card from a character would just make it even more magical.  Can someone send my daughter a postcard??  PM me and i will send your our address.  Also, if anyone needs me to send some, we will be there Sept 15 - 21st!  Let me know!!

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## CrunchyMamatoKandH

Ok, I just realized I can't send PMs yet. Duh!!

We will be in WDW Sept 21-27 (as I mentioned above). I would be happy to send some postcards when we are there. But I also could use a FGM for our two DD (age 5 and age 7 mos). If anyone is able to help out, please let me know. Thanks!!

I'm trying to get to my 10 posts


----------



## SevsOnlyGirl

We'll be in Disney Nov. 22-29, 2012 and would be happy to mail to a family!  

I'd love it if my kids could receive mail before our trip too.  It's the first trip for my DS and the first in 12 years for my DD!


----------



## Lilfoot93

What a wonderful idea! We will be going in May for my sons wish trip. I will have to remember this to have him return some Disney magic for other kiddos! 

Jackie


----------



## erink508

Hey Gemini!  Thanks so much for volunteering to send my daughter a postcard!!  I can't send a private message til I have 10 posts...grrr!


----------



## tadamom

We are headed to Disney on Sept. 15, is there anyone that could send 2 postcards to my kids?  I have done this every trip & I almost let the date slip away from me this time.  Hope someone can help!  TIA!


----------



## oceanwave

Will be at WDW 21 September - 2 October.  If anyone needs a FGM just send me a PM!


----------



## gemini2727

erink508 said:


> Hey Gemini!  Thanks so much for volunteering to send my daughter a postcard!!  I can't send a private message til I have 10 posts...grrr!



Can you recieve PM's Erin? Just sent you one. If not, let me know...


----------



## Megatalker

Our family will be at WDW from Sept 17-28. I have 4 spots left for anyone who would like postcards sent. 

PM your request and I will be happy to help.


----------



## Flannelhippos

I need a Fairy Godmailer for my children and we will be in Disney October 2-5 so I can be one for 5 other children.    Let me know if you can help or want help.  

Jennifer


----------



## cheekypoppins

Just found this thread,and am wondering if we can send a little something with a postcard or does it have to be just a postcard?
     i'll be there sept 24-30 and would love to do this!!


----------



## esquared221

I seem to be having trouble sending PMs although I'm pretty sure ive got more than 10 posts under my belt. Anyone going in the next couple of weeks that can send a postcard? DD5 doesn't know about our October trip and this is how we'd like to spill the beans  Anyone able to help a momma out? Maybe I can receive PMs??


----------



## cheekypoppins

esquared221 said:


> I seem to be having trouble sending PMs although I'm pretty sure ive got more than 10 posts under my belt. Anyone going in the next couple of weeks that can send a postcard? DD5 doesn't know about our October trip and this is how we'd like to spill the beans  Anyone able to help a momma out? Maybe I can receive PMs??


 

hi  I just sent you a pm let me know if you get it,I would be glad to do it !!


----------



## lindsmom

cheekypoppins said:


> Just found this thread,and am wondering if we can send a little something with a postcard or does it have to be just a postcard?
> i'll be there sept 24-30 and would love to do this!!



Just sent you a PM!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

If anyone is still in search of a FGM let me know. I leave in just over 10 days and would be happy to send one


----------



## vtcraigjen

Hi All ~  I may have thought of this too late....we leave on Sept 12th for our magical vacation.  Is there anyway of getting a card for my three kids before then?  We will be there for over two weeks.....so I will be able to return the favor for a few other ppl!!

I don't think I can receive/send private messages yet though.  I guess I better start posting!!

Thanks everyone...the disboards have become a total obsession of mine...and I'm getting tired because of it!!  lol

Jen


----------



## Eoywin

I'm looking for a FGM - our trip isn't for over a year but I'd love a postcard from WDW for my daughter's birthday.

We are going next year for her birthday - her birthday is mid October.


----------



## lindsmom

Eoywin said:


> I'm looking for a FGM - our trip isn't for over a year but I'd love a postcard from WDW for my daughter's birthday.
> 
> We are going next year for her birthday - her birthday is mid October.



We are going October 4th - if you'd like us to mail one, PM me


----------



## vtcraigjen

I've have posted enough today, so that I can now receive PM's....is anyone able to please send a postcard to my three kids....before Sept 12th??  

We will be there for a couple of weeks Sept 13th - Sept 29th and I will be able to pay it forward!

Thanks,  Jen


----------



## ajmccray

Love this idea!  Going to PM one of you to send some surprise mail to my kiddos!!


----------



## lindsmom

We'll arrive October 4th, still have a couple openings for mailing - just PM me!


----------



## GatorMama

Anyone available to send ASAP?  It seems as though my kids' FGM forgot about them and we leave on 9/14!


----------



## BLIQ

Just found out about this and think it is wonderful!! Will be in Disney World Sept 22-30 on a solo trip with DH if I can help anybody out let me know. I don't think I can PM yet but feel free to e-mail me at bliq@hotmail.com.


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

Disneydaddycanada said:
			
		

> I have 3 requests so far and can take another 3.
> 
> I am going dec 10-18. Anyone going after that I can send out a fairy godmailer!



Bringing my offer forward.
I got 3 and can take 3 more...


----------



## vtcraigjen

I think I have my kids squared away....so if anyone needs me to send please let me know.  I will be there Sept. 13th - 29th.  Thanks...please include details of exactly what I should do...this will be my first.  

Jen


----------



## Flannelhippos

I am still in need of a Fairy Godmailer.  We are going to be there the first week in October.  I also can be a FGM to anyone who needs it!


----------



## carandem

surprising my daughter with a trip for oct 27-nov 3 hoping to get an invite from one of the princesses

Would like to also pay forward, anyone willing to be a fgm to Canada?


----------



## vtcraigjen

Just PM me your info....I'll be there from Sept. 13th - Sept. 29th.  Do you think that would make it to Canada in time??  I would if you think it will.


----------



## carandem

vtcraigjen

I sent pm please let know if you received it as I am new to this


----------



## wings91

We would like to be a FGM for the holidays.  We are going 11/30 and would love to send some postcards.  Give me a PM!


----------



## crickettsmom

This is my first time to this site and I am so excited! We are going in December to WDW and my daughter is 4 so that's perfect for her to enjoy more than she did at 2. I would like if someone in the near future would send her a postcard to start her excitement! I will be glad to do the same in return!


----------



## Robin Rocks

I would LOVE for a FGM to send one to my daughter. She's 22 but this is our first real vacation and she hasn't gotten super excited about it yet. I mean she's glad we are going but I think she's waiting til we are on the road to let out her inner child lol!!

We are leaving on Sept 26. Is this too late?  

I would be happy to send one out as well. 

I'm sure I've said this elsewhere but I want to say it again. This site is amazing. You guys are so friendly and I've learned alot of things to help in the planning.


----------



## poohbear158

My group is now full... thanks


----------



## kskladany

Megatalker said:


> Our family will be at WDW from Sept 17-28. I have 4 spots left for anyone who would like postcards sent.
> 
> PM your request and I will be happy to help.




Can you please send a Mickey Mouse postcard to:
Isabella Violi
3357 Stillwater Ave
Medina OH 44256

She is going to DisneyWorld for the first time on October 25th with her mom and dad.

How do I pay you for this?

Thanks, Kathy Skladany


----------



## oceanwave

Checking in to see if anyone needs a FGM?

Will be there September 21 to October 2.  Send me a PM if you want a FGM


----------



## DisneyCP2002

If anybody is still in search of a FGM let me know ASAP. I leave to come home Monday but I ended up with one extra postcard stamp. Would love to spread a little extra pixie dust.


----------



## Kathy0075

I have disney trip planned for Sep 29th and just fell over this site.  My 4 year old grandson and my 15 year old granddaughter are both delighted beyond belief.  First airplane and Disney.  Grammie and Grampie are taking all the Aunts and the parents and just doing it!  A couple of cards to them and I can mail out to others when I am there!
Kathleen


----------



## CrunchyMamatoKandH

vtcraigjen said:


> I think I have my kids squared away....so if anyone needs me to send please let me know.  I will be there Sept. 13th - 29th.  Thanks...please include details of exactly what I should do...this will be my first.
> 
> Jen






DisneyCP2002 said:


> If anybody is still in search of a FGM let me know ASAP. I leave to come home Monday but I ended up with one extra postcard stamp. Would love to spread a little extra pixie dust.



I think I might have a FGM emergency!! I'm not sure what happened, but I need postcards for my girls!

We leave 9/21 and are surprising DDalmost5 for her bday THIS Friday 9/14. If the postcard doesn't get here on her bday, no biggie. I have other things arranged for the reveal. But I know she would LOVE a postcard! 

If either of you can help, please let me know. I've PMd you both just in case. Though I'm not sure if I'm having issues with PMing (I have enough posts)- not sure if messages are getting through, which is why I'm posting here, too. Let me know if you get my PM!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Kelchip10

We are leaving Sep 23. Is there anyone who would be willing to be a FGM to my daughter, who will be celebrating her 2nd birthday while in WDW  Thank you! Please PM me if you can.


----------



## erink508

Hello!  My daughter received her postcard from Tinkerbell this weekend!  It totally made her day and added to the magic of Disney!  

I'd like to return the favor and send a postcard to a child while we are in Disney.  We will be there Sept 15-21st.  If you would like me to send you child a special message, please let me know!

Erin


----------



## erink508

Flannelhippos said:


> I am still in need of a Fairy Godmailer.  We are going to be there the first week in October.  I also can be a FGM to anyone who needs it!



Did you find someone to do you FGM?  I would be happy to help... I can't send PM's yet - but feel free to email me!  justlive32 at gmail . com
Erin


----------



## Robin Rocks

My daughter received her postcard today!!!  She said I don't know how you did that but I love it!!!


----------



## jim_amberjones

I would love to have a postcard sent to my 3 children!

Allison age 7
Justin age 5
Julia age 3

P,ease pm or email me at jim_amberjones @bellsouth.net

We leave on September 22nd! Thank so much!!


----------



## esquared221

I will be going to WDW Oct 19- 28 and I would like to return the favor and be a FGM! I'd like to offer 4 spots. PM me if you'd like to receive some Disney magic at that time


----------



## Magnetgirl25

I would LOVE to have two cards sent to my boys.  Adam age 4 LOVES Mickey Mouse and our oldest Zach 9 likes Star Wars/Phineas and Ferb.  We are arriving on October    26th  and we will be at the Magic Kingdom that day!  This is Adam's first time!!! We will return the favor for someone when we go.  PM me and I can give you my information.  Thanks!


----------



## Hayliesmom

What a FANTASTIC idea!  It may be too late for my daughter, but we are going to Disney September 23rd-29th (leaving on the 22nd though).  I would just need one for Haylie.  This is our first trip!!


----------



## poohbear158

My group is now full.  Thanks


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

We will be in WDW mid November & Early December.

Would love to send out some cards. It has been a family tradition for 5 years now.

Please send me a PM..


----------



## DISNEYNV

kskladany said:


> Can you please send a Mickey Mouse postcard to:
> Isabella Violi
> 3357 Stillwater Ave
> Medina OH 44256
> 
> She is going to DisneyWorld for the first time on October 25th with her mom and dad.
> 
> How do I pay you for this?
> 
> Thanks, Kathy Skladany



Hi, if you still need a post card sent let me know! We will be in Disney September 22-October 1st and would love to send one! It's totally FREE and no charge for our awesome DIS friends


----------



## ammag

hey guys! I will be in the parks october 19-26 and can send two cards, PM me if you want!


----------



## lavatea

Looking for someone to send my kids a card soonish. We're heading to Disney World Oct. 21-28. Happy to spread the love when we're there!

Please PM me if you're heading to WDW in the coming weeks and are willing to send a card our way!


----------



## TheOnlyOne

Hello all! 
We will be doing a WDW trip this October. It is my toddler's first visit. Love this concept and I will definitely ask down the road when he's a bit older, but I would be happy to do this for someone while we are there. PM me.


----------



## Flannelhippos

I would really love a FGM for my children in the next week or two.  We are going to be there Oct 2nd - 5th.  

Anyone ???  Please???


----------



## kskladany

DISNEYNV said:


> Hi, if you still need a post card sent let me know! We will be in Disney September 22-October 1st and would love to send one! It's totally FREE and no charge for our awesome DIS friends



I would love if you could send a post card for me.  Sorry I can't send a pm because I am a new user on Disboards.

Let me know if you need any other info.

Thanks a lot,
Kathy


----------



## DISNEYNV

YEs I can still send some cards, I would need the child(rens) name if you would want it on the postcard, an address, post card character preference if any, and that's about it! THAnks and have a great trip. We cant wait to get there in just a few days!!!!


----------



## CrunchyMamatoKandH

Flannelhippos said:


> I would really love a FGM for my children in the next week or two.  We are going to be there Oct 2nd - 5th.
> 
> Anyone ???  Please???



Do you still need a FGM? We will be in WDW 9/21-9/27. I'd be happy to send some postcards your way. Just need all your details- name(s), favorite character, address. I'll pm you, too, just in case...

And if anyone else needs a FGM, send me a PM


----------



## kskladany

DISNEYNV said:


> YEs I can still send some cards, I would need the child(rens) name if you would want it on the postcard, an address, post card character preference if any, and that's about it! THAnks and have a great trip. We cant wait to get there in just a few days!!!!



child's name is:
Isabella Violi
3357 Stillwater Ave
Medina OH  44256

She is going to Disneyworld for the first time with her mom and dad on 10/25.
I would like a postcard from Mickey.

Thanks so much
Kathy


----------



## cadale

Will be in the world Sept. 30 through Oct. 5th.  I am more than happy to mail a card out to anyone.  Sorry but I don't know how to PM.


----------



## aharding

We are going to Disney for the first time in 26 days (October 14th)!!!  Would someone be willing to send my kiddos a post card while they are there?  I would be happy to pay it forward and do the same when we are there.  PM me if you are able to do this!!  And thanks in advance


----------



## aharding

If you click on someones name on the left side it gives you the option to private message


----------



## oceanwave

aharding said:


> We are going to Disney for the first time in 26 days (October 14th)!!!  Would someone be willing to send my kiddos a post card while they are there?  I would be happy to pay it forward and do the same when we are there.  PM me if you are able to do this!!  And thanks in advance



Sure!  Just PM all the details and I will be happy to do it.


----------



## DISNEYNV

kskladany said:


> child's name is:
> Isabella Violi
> 3357 Stillwater Ave
> Medina OH  44256
> 
> She is going to Disneyworld for the first time with her mom and dad on 10/25.
> I would like a postcard from Mickey.
> 
> Thanks so much
> Kathy



No problem Kathy! She will be getting her postcard from Mickey soon I hope she has a magical time


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

We will in DL The end of October & would be happy to send some cards.

WDW- mid November

WDW- December

Please PM me.......look forward to playing FGM (again)


----------



## AKraft420

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone would be able to send my sons a post card from Mickey?

They are going for their first visit on Oct 6-13, 2012.

Their names are Ryan and Ethan Kraft.  17 Joni Circle, Douglassville, PA 19518.

Thanks for making little boys dreams come true.


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

**Edited** I'm all full on requests!


----------



## aharding

We will be in Disney the week of October 14th if anyone is going after that and needs a card sent let me know and I would be happy to do it.


----------



## kskladany

DISNEYNV said:


> No problem Kathy! She will be getting her postcard from Mickey soon I hope she has a magical time



Thank you sooo much!!

Have a great time at Disney!!

Kathy


----------



## ilovefairies

Any Fairy Godmailers able to send a card to my boys (first visit, Oct 6th) this week?

Will be in the parks 10/6-10/12 if anyone needs one, PM me.


----------



## BLIQ

There are a lot of postcard choices at Samoa in the Polynesian Resort if anyone is still looking for them.


----------



## cadale

AKraft420 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to send my sons a post card from Mickey?
> 
> They are going for their first visit on Oct 6-13, 2012.
> 
> Their names are Ryan and Ethan Kraft.  17 Joni Circle, Douglassville, PA 19518.
> 
> Thanks for making little boys dreams come true.



No problem will send one to each if you still need them.  Will be there 9/30 so could mail on 10/1 if you think they will get them in time.  Let me know.

Heidi


----------



## ilovefairies

Cadele - did you get my PM? I tried to reply to yours but it's not showing up in my sent box. Just wanted to make sure you got it. If not, let me know and I'll try again.

Thank you so much!


----------



## cadale

ilovefairies said:


> Cadele - did you get my PM? I tried to reply to yours but it's not showing up in my sent box. Just wanted to make sure you got it. If not, let me know and I'll try again.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Got it.  Already in my paperwork to take care of.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## lnh'smom

I'll be there in November if anyone wants postcards sent for Christmas time! Just pm me your info. I'm willing to send 4 or 5....


----------



## Madzac

Anyone leaving really soon?  I think our FGM forgot about my kiddos.  The same thing happened three years ago too, I just dont seem to have good luck!  Anyway, I have four kids, but even one card for my girls and one for my boys would mean so much.  We leave 10/11 so I would need someone going really soon!  Please PM me if you can.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## aym4Him

Someone is sending DS a card for his upcoming trip in November.  If anyone would like for us to send a card to your little one(s), let me know!  We'll be there Nov 11-20th.

This is a really neat idea!


----------



## SouthernTaz

Need a FGM...Please!   If some one could send to my daughters and nephews ,(two addresses 3 girls and 2 boys ).   The last week of Oct or frist week of November......


I can do mail outs the week of thanksgiving for up to 10 cards.....


----------



## loganpaulsmom

I would love to be part of this. We aren't going until April 9th.. But if someone could explain to me I would love the b a fairy godmother..


----------



## Magnetgirl25

We will be at Disney the last week of October.  If anyone nees a FG let me know.  I would more then happy to mail out a couple of cards.  Please PM me.


----------



## Brook730

Awesome idea we will be there Nov 5th- 8th If someone could send my DD one that would be sweet. likewise if anyone needs one after that PM me.


----------



## lavatea

We'll be at WDW Oct 21-28. Please PM me if I can send a card for you.


----------



## itsjustlisa

this may be too early to offer, but we'll be there November 23rd thru the 26th, if anyone needs something sent around that time.  I'd love to do it!


----------



## Flannelhippos

We will be leaving for Disney this Monday 10/1 and would be happy to be a FGM to a few!  Anyone need one soon?


----------



## SouthernTaz

If you can FGM for us any time between now and middle of Nov.... I will SEND you the cards all ready to go... (i know that is just a little against the spirit of this), but a nice person send one to EACH of our girls for the last trip and it MADE their TRIP!!!  And i want to send one to each girl and each nephew that is going on our Thanksgiving trip.... this is truly a magical thing!

Please private msg me if you can help me out...

also I will do up to 10 cards the week of thanksgiving while we are there.. We always try and mail from magic kingdom if we can...

thanks!!!!


----------



## ammag

hi guys- I just got our FGM card from megatalker and its so magical!  Ive offered before but want to offer to do a couple of cards too--PM me!  i can do 3 cards, we will be in the world october 19-26th


----------



## itsjustlisa

Flannelhippos said:


> We will be leaving for Disney this Monday 10/1 and would be happy to be a FGM to a few!  Anyone need one soon?



I'm trying to message you but I'm not sure it's going through.  It doesn't show in my sent messages.


----------



## camper06

lavatea said:


> We'll be at WDW Oct 21-28. Please PM me if I can send a card for you.



I sent you a PM but my sent folder still shows zero. So then I sent one to AMMAG and it still is showing zero.  Did either of you get my message? Thanks!

(I am very new to this so maybe I am doing something wrong?)


----------



## Legendteri

My family will be in WDW Oct 21st-26th.  Please let me know if this would be a good time for your family to receive a fairy Godmailer card.


----------



## camper06

Legendteri said:


> My family will be in WDW Oct 21st-26th.  Please let me know if this would be a good time for your family to receive a fairy Godmailer card.



That would be great! We are going Nov 10-17th. I will try to PM you and see if it works this time. Thanks!


----------



## camper06

Legendteri said:


> My family will be in WDW Oct 21st-26th.  Please let me know if this would be a good time for your family to receive a fairy Godmailer card.



I just sent the PM, but it is still showing 0 messages sent . I must be doing something wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## sixkristy6

SouthernTaz said:


> If you can FGM for us any time between now and middle of Nov.... I will SEND you the cards all ready to go... (i know that is just a little against the spirit of this), but a nice person send one to EACH of our girls for the last trip and it MADE their TRIP!!!  And i want to send one to each girl and each nephew that is going on our Thanksgiving trip.... this is truly a magical thing!
> 
> Please private msg me if you can help me out...
> 
> also I will do up to 10 cards the week of thanksgiving while we are there.. We always try and mail from magic kingdom if we can...
> 
> thanks!!!!



PMed you!


----------



## Claudine877

I'm there next week!  PM me and let me know who needs a card sent.  We got ours on Friday and the kids are still carrying them around and showing them off to everyone at daycare!   What a wonderful pre-trip treat!


----------



## sixkristy6

camper06 said:


> I just sent the PM, but it is still showing 0 messages sent . I must be doing something wrong. Any ideas?



Mine always says 0 PMs sent but I generally get replies so I know I did send something.


----------



## sixkristy6

We're going the week of 10/14-10/20. If you want one mailed out please let me know by PM. 

Also, I am supposed to mail them from MK right? Do I go to a certain place in MK to do this? Please let me know what I should be doing. We will be at MK on 10/15 and 10/17 and then 10/16 in the PM for MNSSHP.

ETA: I am sending out a bunch now so I will not be taking more requests.


----------



## tlramr14

We will be in Disney from November 9-17 and would be happy to pay it forward for another family.
If someone is willing to send to my 3 kids during October, I would greatly appreciate it just PM me.
THANK YOU!


----------



## Newbie Cruiser

I'm taking DS 5 and DD 3 to Disneyland in January.  Anyone going out west that would be willing?


----------



## Disney_bound2010

My family and I will be in WDW during the dates above, we would love to pay it forward. We rec'd a card awhile back ago, and now were ready to send a card to your little guy or gal, 

Please PM me with the following details
names, addresses, (if you are celebrating something special while your there)
and fav character...


----------



## davisfamilyfive

I would love my three kids to get postcards before we leave.  Is anyone going to be at Disneyland in the next week or so?

We will be at Disneyland Oct 25 - Nov 4.

I would love to spread the magic and help someone out while I am there too!

The only problem is I don't have enough posts yet to pm so if someone can think of another way to get my info and vise versa I would love my kids to get postcards and I would love to help another family!


----------



## davisfamilyfive

I guess I could always provide my email address.

If anyone is going to Disneyland this week or early next week and wouldn't mind doing mail for 3 little ones please email jdgoonie at gmail.com

I am more than willing to pass on the magic and send mail when I am at the parks (Disneyland or DCA) Oct 25- Nov 4th so email me jdgoonie at gmail.com if you would like me to send your little ones some mail.

Thanks so much!


----------



## skylilly

I will be at WDW Nov 25 thru Dec 1 and will be happy to send a few postcards.  I have done this on our other trips and love hearing that it made the excitement better.   Let me know.


----------



## bks9581

skylilly said:


> I will be at WDW Nov 25 thru Dec 1 and will be happy to send a few postcards.  I have done this on our other trips and love hearing that it made the excitement better.   Let me know.



Hi! I saw your post and was wondering if you would mind being a FGM for my daughter and nephews?  We are going in January and I would love for them to get a postcard!  

Let me know if you would still be willing!

Thanks so much!

P.S. I would have PM'd you, but I don't have enough posts to send a PM


----------



## skylilly

bks9581 said:


> Hi! I saw your post and was wondering if you would mind being a FGM for my daughter and nephews?  We are going in January and I would love for them to get a postcard!
> 
> Let me know if you would still be willing!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> P.S. I would have PM'd you, but I don't have enough posts to send a PM[/QUO
> 
> Yes.  I can do iy.


----------



## davisfamilyfive

Disney_bound2010 said:


> My family and I will be in WDW during the dates above, we would love to pay it forward. We rec'd a card awhile back ago, and now were ready to send a card to your little guy or gal,
> 
> Please PM me with the following details
> names, addresses, (if you are celebrating something special while your there)
> and fav character...



Hi Disney_bound2010,

Would you be will to send three postcards to my three little ones?  

If yes, please respond by replying as I cannot PM yet.  Once I see your reply I will give you my info.

I would really appreciate it!!!


----------



## bks9581

skylilly said:


> bks9581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I saw your post and was wondering if you would mind being a FGM for my daughter and nephews?  We are going in January and I would love for them to get a postcard!
> 
> Let me know if you would still be willing!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> P.S. I would have PM'd you, but I don't have enough posts to send a PM[/QUO
> 
> Yes.  I can do iy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Skylilly!  Are you able to PM me your e-mail address so that I can send you an e-mail with the addresses?
Click to expand...


----------



## msimatovich

Hello!
 I am taking my little ones (12,10,9,4,3) to Disney in Jan...they are getting this trip for Christmas so will not open it until Christmas a.m....if someone could send a postcard or 2 that I could wrap up that would be AMAZING!!!!  i would be happy to repay the favor!  Thanks!!! Melissa


----------



## DisneyClown

*Hi! I am headed to the World in early December and would love for my daughter to receive a postcard beforehand! Anyone willing to do this for me will be greatly appreciated!! 

Also, I am willing to pay it forward so if you would like a postcard for your little one(s), send me PM with details!!  I will be there Dec. 4 - Dec. 11.*


----------



## DisneyClown

msimatovich said:


> Hello!
> I am taking my little ones (12,10,9,4,3) to Disney in Jan...they are getting this trip for Christmas so will not open it until Christmas a.m....if someone could send a postcard or 2 that I could wrap up that would be AMAZING!!!!  i would be happy to repay the favor!  Thanks!!! Melissa



*I am going Dec 4-11. I can do that for you if you just want to PM me with address, kids' names, favorite characters, etc.*


----------



## michashell

If it's not too late, we will be leaving for The World on 10/23. I have two boys and would love for them to receive postcards. My older son will be celebrating his 5th birthday while there. Thanks!


----------



## HulaHoopy

We are going to Disney World 10/24-10/30.  I can send postcards to a few children.  Just PM me with details if you would like one.


----------



## DisneyClown

HulaHoopy said:


> We are going to Disney World 10/24-10/30.  I can send postcards to a few children.  Just PM me with details if you would like one.



*I sent you a PM!!!*


----------



## zrabbits

We are awaiting our Fairy Godmailers and are counting down days till OUR FIRST TRIP!!
19 days, 3 hours, 21 min...

We will be there from November 2-12 and would love to pay it forward~

Let me know if we can help spread the magic!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

zrabbits said:


> We are awaiting our Fairy Godmailers and are counting down days till OUR FIRST TRIP!!
> 19 days, 3 hours, 21 min...
> 
> We will be there from November 2-12 and would love to pay it forward~
> 
> Let me know if we can help spread the magic!



Sending you a PM.


----------



## hollyshoffbrau

We are going to *Disneyland *10/28-11/2. 

Is anyone willing to be a fairygodmailer for my * 1 year old sons first trip*? 

His sis who is 2 1/2 is going too but 1 postcard would be awesome.



TIA!


----------



## DisneyClown

*I am blessed to have a Fairy Godmailer sending a postcard to my daughter! Let me pay it forward! If you would like a postcard sent to your little one(s), send me PM with details. I am going Dec 4-11. *


----------



## auralia

We will be in Disney dec 1-8 I will mail out on the 1st most likely send me a PM if you need a fairy god mailer for these dates. I will take the first three or four.


----------



## ladybug0506

I would love for someone to be a fairygodmailer for my DS, Carter (2), first trip.  We are going Dec 5-12 and we will be happy to pay it forward and send out a few cards to other children.  One of his very favorite things to do is check the mail and I know getting a postcard from Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, or Dory would make his day!  Please let me know if you can help!!  Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ladybug0506

HulaHoopy said:


> We are going to Disney World 10/24-10/30.  I can send postcards to a few children.  Just PM me with details if you would like one.



Are you still taking postcard requests by chance or are you already at the limit you are willing to send?  I would love for you to send one to DS if you are willing 

OT - Thank you for the advice about the leappad.  After looking at it and the Tabeo, we decided on the LeapPad


----------



## erynsmom

Hello All,
I am looking for a fairy godmailer to send a postcard to my dd.  We are taking her to WDW for her 7th birthday in February.  I will definitely pay it forward and send out postcards when we get there.  
If anyone is willing to help out please PM me for details.
Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## moozle

We will be in WDW December 15-22 ... if anyone is willing to send postcards to my two daughters, please let me know or PM me and I'll send you details! And if anyone needs one sent during that time, please let me know and I'm happy to send them!


----------



## DisneyClown

FYI, noone has contacted me about being their Fairy GodMailer yet so if y'all need one, let me know! Looking forward to paying this forward as someone is already doing this for me!  I will do multiple as I think this is a fun idea!


----------



## erynsmom

DisneyClown said:


> FYI, noone has contacted me about being their Fairy GodMailer yet so if y'all need one, let me know! Looking forward to paying this forward as someone is already doing this for me!  I will do multiple as I think this is a fun idea!



DisneyClown,
You can help me...PM if you're interested and I will send you the info.
Cheryl


----------



## erynsmom

DisneyClown has been gracious enough send my dd a postcard so I would like to pay it forward.  
We are heading to Disney World at the end of Feb.  If anyone would like me to send off a postcard...or 2...or 3...please reply on this thread or  PM me with the details.

Cheryl


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

I ended up with one extra Belle postcard after I sent out the FG cards I agreed to.  (I just counted wrong, duh)

If anyone has a little girl that would like a card from Belle that says, "Princess Wishes from Florida", I can get it in the mail tomorrow from my home in FL... OR I can hold it until we're back at the Pop Century Dec 8-11 & send it from there.  Whatever works!

PM me asap if you're interested.


----------



## singoldsby

Is there anyone going in November that would be able to send one to my daughter? 

I will be there December 8th through December 15th and I would be happy to do some then!


----------



## lnh'smom

singoldsby said:


> Is there anyone going in November that would be able to send one to my daughter?
> 
> I will be there December 8th through December 15th and I would be happy to do some then!



I'll send you a pm!


----------



## camper06

We will be at WDW Nov 10-17th and would be happy to send a few postcards. Please PM me with details if you would like me to send one.


----------



## Mrs264

It's that time of year again! I'll take the first 5 requests to send out FGM postcards. I will be in WDW from Dec 1-7. Send me an email to nursinghell@yahoo.com with your request.
Triscia


----------



## jlm

Will be in Disney Dec 7-14 willing to do a few postcards.  Please email sjmunson@lakedalelink.net

Jen


----------



## gracer9977

Going back again in 2014 and just wanted to jump on the thread.  We did this the last 2 times we have gone and I just love it.  Not only did my kids love getting a post card from their favorite character but I really loved mailing them out to kids from WDW and knowing that they would be getting some awesome mail from one of their favorite characters.  Such a good feeling to be able to share some magic!


----------



## brettandlyndi

Hi all!  We are going to DL November 21-25, hoping someone would be able to send a fairy godmailer to my DD5 prior to our trip.  Please PM me if you would be willing.  She so enjoys receiving these!  We will definitelypay it forward while we are on our trip!


----------



## jules999

Just discovered this!  What a wonderful idea!  Would anyone be willing to send one to my DD4?  I'm in Canada though and we're leaving on Nov. 30.  We'd be happy to return the favor!


----------



## Disneyfanfour

I'll be going to WDW Dec. 3-9. If you'd like a postcard mailed to your home from Disney characters, please pm me your address, the names of the children/person and their favorite characters. I can do up to 6 postcards.  I'll do my best to get the requests filled.


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

jules999 said:


> Just discovered this!  What a wonderful idea!  Would anyone be willing to send one to my DD4?  I'm in Canada though and we're leaving on Nov. 30.  We'd be happy to return the favor!



Jules - I have a leftover Belle postcard from a recent trip & I can mail that out for your DD. I live in FL so it would have a FL postmark, but not Orlando. Just pm me with details if you're interested!


----------



## Scottiesmommy08

Taking DD(4) on her first trip to the world 1/16-1/20. Would love to find someone to send her a postcard before hand. In return I can send one on the above dates


----------



## ladybug0506

Scottiesmommy08 said:


> Taking DD(4) on her first trip to the world 1/16-1/20. Would love to find someone to send her a postcard before hand. In return I can send one on the above dates



Just send you a pm!


----------



## ladybug0506

We are lucky enough to have Brook730 sending DS a postcard and we would like to pay the magic forward.  We will be there Dec 5-12.  If you need someone to send out a postcard please send me a PM


----------



## Pluto09

Short notice I know but we are leaving this Saturday, Nov 10th and will be there from the 10th-17th  Can do 3 of these easily just shoot me a PM with the information and the kiddos favorite character and I will reply to you!  This will be our first time doing this but one was sent to our daughter and it made her soooo excited we want to pass that on!


----------



## Goldilocks07

Helloooo!!  We will be in WDW November 14th - 18th.

I am willing to help out 3 families.  We have done the post card thing every visit to Disney, and I really ENJOY doing it- taking careful time to write each post card in a different handwriting when sending to multiple children within a family.  

PLEASE PM ME WITH:

Child's Name
Favorite Character/who you want it sent from
Dates you are going/what the occasion is
Any other information you'd like included (maybe child has a birthday coming up or won an award, had a great report card, etc).

Mailing Address (duh, lol)


----------



## SouthernTaz

Will be in WDW Nov 16-24th  Private msg if you would like a FGM.... Can do a few cards .....


----------



## clemsongirl6490

I need a fairy Godmailer to surprise my cousins. We are telling them on Christmas.


----------



## jmccreery

I need a fairy god mother the week before Christmas as that's when we are telling our kids! I'll need 3 & can return the favor in march!


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Well, I would be more than happy to send some WDW mail to your family members! I'll be going Dec. 3-9, so PM me with your requests.  Please include name, character and address. I'll take the first 5 requests I get.  Can't wait to spread the magic!


----------



## jmccreery

It won't let me pm you!


----------



## Disneyfanfour

JMCCREERY, I pmed you.


----------



## gigi from canada

We are seeking a Fairy Godmailer for our 2 girls that will be going to Disney for the first time in February. They are 9 and 6. We are in Halifax Canada.  We will pay it forward!  Please let me know if you are able to assist.


----------



## mysticfire

I am able to send out some cards - we are going the first week in December.  Just message me and let me know addresses, who and what message you would like!  Happy to mail to anywhere in the world 

Thanks!!


----------



## aaarcher86

Neat!  I didn't know this existed!! 

We are surprising our 2 girls with a trip in February as a Christmas gift. 

If anyone would be willing to send 2 cards (1 for each) that would be fantastic. 

Happy to return the favor in February when we are down there


----------



## krclemmer52

jlhill4444 said:


> Hi.  Will be going May 1-6 and am willing to send 3 postcards.  Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Julia


I am taking my grandson Caleb May 19-May23. I would love for you to send a card from Mickey to him. 
Caleb Lynch
2110 Timberview Drive
Mesquite, TX 75149


----------



## Gator33

skylilly said:


> I will be at WDW Nov 25 thru Dec 1 and will be happy to send a few postcards.  I have done this on our other trips and love hearing that it made the excitement better.   Let me know.



I know it is last minute, but could you send 2 postcards for me? I cant PM yet.


----------



## Gator33

I will be in WDW Dec 6 and would be happy to send some postcards. My daughter loves getting them and I would love to bring some fairy dust to another family.


----------



## aaarcher86

Gator33 said:


> I will be in WDW Dec 6 and would be happy to send some postcards. My daughter loves getting them and I would love to bring some fairy dust to another family.



If you wouldn't mind shooting some out to my girls for their Christmas surprise that would be awesome!  

I'll PM you the info, if you don't mind?


----------



## pmtaylor

mysticfire said:
			
		

> I am able to send out some cards - we are going the first week in December.  Just message me and let me know addresses, who and what message you would like!  Happy to mail to anywhere in the world
> 
> Thanks!!



Would you be able to send cards to 6 girls going to Disney Jan 2, 2013?


----------



## Gator33

Be happy to. Just PM me the info.


----------



## aaarcher86

Gator33 said:


> Be happy to. Just PM me the info.



PM'd you back.  Please let me know if you don't get it... it was on my phone and I wasn't sure if it went through completely


----------



## oilrok

It would be great if someone would be willing to do this for us.  We are going to DW for the first time in May 2013.  The kids are 7 and 5.  If you could do this and don't mind sending to Canada please PM me.


----------



## ladybug0506

We are leaving in 2 days and we are sending out a few cards for people.  I know there are a lot of people doing Disney as a Christmas gift so if anyone needs cards sent out that hasn't already found someone to send one for them, you can pm me.  We will be there Dec 5-12.  Let me know if we can help!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Is there anyone going soon that would be willing to send a card to a little boy. He will be going on his first Disney trip this January. It will be also a celebration of his 4th birthday.


----------



## disneyjes

What a wonderful and SWEET idea! 

We are planning to go on our first trip towards the end of April. We would be so appreciative if someone could send a postcard to my 6 year old son!

Please PM me! Thank you! I will do this as well once we get closer to our date! <3


----------



## gapoochi

We just got our card! Made my kids day and mine too! My daughter keeps kissing the card and saying how nice Cinderella is and that she can't believe it lol

We'll be at WDW Sat till the 16th. I can send a couple cards if anyone needs, please message me.


----------



## bks9581

I will be in Disney Jan 12-20.  I am happy to send a few cards out.  PM me your info if you need a FG!


----------



## airforcemomof2

Would anyone there at WDW, or going very soon be able to send a card to my kiddos? We are leaving on the 19th, and I would love a card from Mickey and friends saying how excited they are to be spending Christmas with us!  Thank you!!


----------



## Guyer81304

We are going to be at WDW the week of March 25. We would love to send your little ones a postcard. 

Please PM with:
Children's names
Address
Dates traveling
And the character they would like to hear from.



oilrok said:


> It would be great if someone would be willing to do this for us.  We are going to DW for the first time in May 2013.  The kids are 7 and 5.  If you could do this and don't mind sending to Canada please PM me.


----------



## Scottiesmommy08

I posted here a while back and had two offers, but missed the dates. I would love for my DD to get a postcard. We are leaving Jan 16th for POP. Would be more than happy to return the favor.


----------



## jmccreery

I got postcards from a fairy god mailer for my 2 boys but my little girls never showed up!!  I know it's short notice but if someone could send her one within the next few days that would be awesome....


----------



## ArmyMPwife

We plan to take our little ones to Disney next summer and I would love it if someone could send them a card, or at least my daughter, she is 2 and loves getting mail. My son is only 1 but it would still be fun to show him when he's older


----------



## stacynichole

We will be going in February 2013, staying at all star movies and would love to have someone send my 3 kids a card!! This is their BIG Christmas gift!! I would also love to send a few out when I go!! PM me to set it up!!


----------



## HesATramp

Hi all!

I'm looking for someone who would be willing to do some postcard mailing for me. We will be taking SEVERAL (7) newbies down when we go to the World in February (1-8), and thought it would be neat for them to receive a postcard from a character!

If you are willing to help me out, I would greatly appreciate it; as I'm sure they would as well! PM me for the names and addresses!


Thanks in advance!


Until next time,
John


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi just wondering if anyone is able to send a postcard to England to 2 little girls soon .. It's their first time and i would really appreciate it
TIA


----------



## pmtaylor

we will be in Disney January 2-6.  Can send cards for someone.  Can send up to 5.  Just PM me the names and addresses plus anything specific to put on the card --


----------



## meowmarie

We'll be in the parks Feb 2-7 if anyone would like us to send a post card, just send me a PM. We're also looking for someone to send one to our 7yo daughter sometime in the next week or two if you happen to be going. I pm'd the lady above me but I'm not sure if she's checking during her trip. Thanks all, getting excited!! Just decided to change from DL to WDW over the Christmas break


----------



## judypriv

Can do 5 mailers and would love to spread the cheer! Just PM me!


----------



## Disney LOVE Travel

Hello! 

I am taking my boys to WDW for the first time on January 23.  They are beyond excited to go ( Ijust might be a tad bit more).  If someone could send them a postcard before then, I would be forever grateful.  

Also, since I will be there from January 23-30, I can send to someone if needed!  

Let me know!

chEARS!

Lauren Cardinale


----------



## Disney LOVE Travel

disneyjes said:


> What a wonderful and SWEET idea!
> 
> We are planning to go on our first trip towards the end of April. We would be so appreciative if someone could send a postcard to my 6 year old son!
> 
> Please PM me! Thank you! I will do this as well once we get closer to our date! <3




I'm new to the forum so I can't PM you, but I would love to send one to your little boy!  If you could PM me with the info, that'd be awesome!  I too am taking my little boys (3.5 and 2 for the first time at the end of January).  I am TOO excited and wish I would have seen this forum sooner!!

chEARS!


----------



## hltrow811

Disney LOVE Travel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am taking my boys to WDW for the first time on January 23.  They are beyond excited to go ( Ijust might be a tad bit more).  If someone could send them a postcard before then, I would be forever grateful.
> 
> Also, since I will be there from January 23-30, I can send to someone if needed!
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> chEARS!
> 
> Lauren Cardinale



Hi,

I am a new member and can't send a PM - but I am headed to WDW with my 4 year old Feb 5-13. If you could send her a card, I would *really* appreciate it! Can you send me an email at hltrow811 at yahoo dot com?

Also, if anyone wants me to send a card to their little one(s) while I'm there, feel free to send me an email as well!


----------



## hltrow811

oilrok said:


> It would be great if someone would be willing to do this for us.  We are going to DW for the first time in May 2013.  The kids are 7 and 5.  If you could do this and don't mind sending to Canada please PM me.



I would be happy to do this for you when I'm there in February if that's not too soon for you - but I'm a new member and can't PM you. Can you PM me? Or email me at hltrow811 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## lfortin16

I will be going to Disney July 13th - July 20th. 

I have 2 little girls- Shaelyn age 7 who loves Tinker Bell and all the princesses and Briella - age 4 who loves Minnie Mouse and Tinker Bell.
I am looking for a Fairy God Mailer to send them each a postcard sometime in June if possible.  PM me if you can help out. 

I would also be happy to send out some postcards while I am there to 2 - 4 kids.


----------



## jdurham25

We will be there at the end of march and would love to have them for our kids for valentines day if possible. Please let me know if you can help...thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## mcphotography

My wife and I love doing this for others and always do this when we take the yearly family trip.  We will be there this year from March 20 until the 28th, so any one needing a Fairy Godmailer we are more than ready to make the magic happen in your home.   Send me a private message and let me know your childs name and a favorite character or two so they get mail from a character they like!   We do 5 every trip so let us us know.:

MC -


----------



## Jenny52

Hi Judy! My name is Jenny and I am taking my 6 year old daughter, Jaycee, to WDW Oct. 13-19 for the first time. I have been twice, the last time in 2001! I can't believe 41 times for you- I am jealous  I was hoping you would be able to send my daughter a piece of mail during your next visit. She is very excited and we just booked our trip last week- so it is becoming real to her! Please let me know if you would be able to help and I will send you our address! Thank you for your time!!! 

Jenny


----------



## TaraZ

Is anyone at WDW now?  My DD would love FGM-- we head down on the 26th!  MANY thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## lyra2007

meowmarie said:


> We'll be in the parks Feb 2-7 if anyone would like us to send a post card, just send me a PM. We're also looking for someone to send one to our 7yo daughter sometime in the next week or two if you happen to be going. I pm'd the lady above me but I'm not sure if she's checking during her trip. Thanks all, getting excited!! Just decided to change from DL to WDW over the Christmas break




Yes, please.

Also, we will be there Feb 25-28 if anyone wants a postcard mailed!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

I will be at WDW on April 28- May 5th! Will send some FGM mail  Just message me!!


----------



## meowmarie

lyra2007 said:


> Hi--I cant PM yet (new member) but I LOVE this...can you email me at
> josiecircus at gmail dot com



Emailed!


----------



## jrar4ever

Hi all! We are going May 19-24. I would love to have someone send my kiddos a card. I will also be willing to send 3-5 cards out while I am there in May. Thanks!


----------



## Thea101

Hi all,

I will be in the parks from March 7 - 12.  I can do 5 mailings and would be happy to spread some magic.  Send me a message and let me know.

Also, I am trying to secure one for my girls ages 7 and 4. It is the 4yo first trip to the parks and the 7yo return to the park after spending her last disney trip at nearby Celebrations hospital with pneumonia!  She got to see a little bit of Disney magic that only a special few get to see   But she recovered well and she is super excited to be going.

They do not know we are going in March, they think we are going in July so I figured this would be a great way to surprise them with the trip that is much sooner then they think!

Feel free to let me know!


----------



## Mainemama

My kiddos would love mail!  I have a dd (7) and a ds (5).  He just broke a bone, so spirits are a little low about the trip.  It would be so neat if Mickey wrote him a note of encouragement!  We are traveling 2-16. Pm me


----------



## tigger21475

I will be at Disney March 9-16 I can send some postcards out.


----------



## tigger21475

My friend is taking her kids to Disney for the first time on Feb 5th.  If anyone can send a postcard please let me know. Thank you


----------



## JCaldwell

judypriv said:


> Can do 5 mailers and would love to spread the cheer! Just PM me!



Judy,

Sent you a PM with a request.  


For all: We will be in the parks FEB 24th - MAR 1 and would be happy to send out 5 postcards.  Please PM me if I can help.


----------



## jdurham25

Hey everyone!  We have decided to do a surprise trip for the kids from March 6-13, 2013 and I would love to have cards to use to tell them we are going back to the world!  Can someone who is there now or going there in the very near future send them to us...we would love to maybe tell them for Valentine's day.  Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## aaarcher86

We will be in the parks February 23 - March 3.  I'm happy to send out some postcards!  

Feel free to PM me info!


----------



## livibug

We will be at WDW June 13th-20th.  I would love if someone could send 2 cards to my kids and 2 cards to our friends kids going with us.  I would be happy to also reciprocate for someone when we are there!


----------



## kittyninja

Hi everyone,

My trip is going to be late this year (Dec. 15-22) so if anyone will be there during Christmas and wants a holiday letter or post card for their kids I'm very willing to do it for you!!  Just let me know characters, etc. and I will be happy to do it.


----------



## aaarcher86

livibug said:


> We will be at WDW June 13th-20th.  I would love if someone could send 2 cards to my kids and 2 cards to our friends kids going with us.  I would be happy to also reciprocate for someone when we are there!



I'd be happy to send you some if you don't mind the kids getting them in March versus closer to your trip dates. 

I'm in Columbus (grew up in Cincy - small world!) so mailing time is minimal 

Let me know!


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Hi all!
We will be in the world early April and mid May--
PM and let me know if you'd like mail


----------



## superro

Is there anyone going to Disneyland in late March/early April? We are taking our three daughters April 18-21 and would LOVE if someone can send cards right around Easter!

I can also send a few cards from DL while we are there in April.

Please email:

 rvenning @ gmail.com 

Thanks so much!!!
Rochelle


----------



## TangledMama

I will be there next week - 2/2 through 2/9.  I would love to send a few postcards - just send me a PM.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Updating my trip info! We are going April 26-May 5! Would love to send out some FGM!


----------



## mom2cookies

ok i know this is for postcards ( i've participated on every trip i've gone on ) but i was wondering if anyone would be able to send me a MK map with the new fantasyland arrangements.  I would be happy to send a self addressed stamped envelope. Not in a hurry, we aren't going until october. And it will be expected of me to know the lay out lol TIA


----------



## TangledMama

mom2cookies said:
			
		

> ok i know this is for postcards ( i've participated on every trip i've gone on ) but i was wondering if anyone would be able to send me a MK map with the new fantasyland arrangements.  I would be happy to send a self addressed stamped envelope. Not in a hurry, we aren't going until october. And it will be expected of me to know the lay out lol TIA



I would be happy to send you a map! Just PM me with your address.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

mom2cookies said:
			
		

> ok i know this is for postcards ( i've participated on every trip i've gone on ) but i was wondering if anyone would be able to send me a MK map with the new fantasyland arrangements.  I would be happy to send a self addressed stamped envelope. Not in a hurry, we aren't going until october. And it will be expected of me to know the lay out lol TIA



I can send you one when I go in April/May. PM me your address


----------



## mom2cookies

ok thank you! i really appreciate it.


----------



## kmb584

DD (4) and I will be there April 23 - 30 and would love to send out a couple of postcards!  I'd also love it if DD was able to get one in the mail 1-2 weeks before our visit!


----------



## cat5dog1

Hi, we will be in Disney World 5/11-18 and there will be 3 children, 2 girls 5 &6 and 1 boy 7.  I would really appreciate it if someone could send them each a card.

I would love to reciprocate for another child when we are there.

Thanks!


----------



## emlibs1mom

We're heading to WDW at the end of May. Would love for someone to send postcards to my kids at the end of April or beginning of May. 
Son-11 been several times
Daughter-9 will be 2nd trip.
Daughter-6 1st time ( she is obsessed with Toy Story) 
Thanks! Pm me.


----------



## XYSRUS

Looking for someone who is able to send a postcard to my kids for our trip in March-16th. PM me if you are able. Thank you. I can send out one after our trip. Probably for a late April or later trip.


----------



## maiapapaya

DD7 will be having surgery April 12. A few times friends have sent us post cards from WDW from Mickey & the gang saying they miss us & can't wait for our next trip. Occasionally she'll talk about these cards and say "we're friends with Disney, they send us cards sometimes." I thought it would really bring her a smile if the WDW gang sent her a post card with a get-well wish after her surgery. I would really appreciate if someone heading down at the end of March/beginning of April could be a FGM for her (we're in Canada, so the card will take around 2 weeks to arrive). 

please PM me. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Atlallens

Hi, we will be in Disney World 3/10-3/15.   Looking for someone who could send my 3-year old boy a postcard for his first trip to Disney.  He would be over the moon if it came from Zurg, but any Toy Story, Star Wars, Marvel character would be awesome.

I am happy to reciprocate for another family when we are there.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

Hi All!


I will be in the world April 7-12 and will be happy to send out any cards. 

Thanks!


----------



## Suzyqskis

Hi all- going to be in WDW Feb. 23 - Feb. 28.   Is anyone able to send a postcard to my 7 & 5 year old girls?  LMK thanks.

Happy to send postcards when we are there.


----------



## dixonismydog

Is anyone headed there in the next couple of days and could send us a postcard?? Pretty please?!


----------



## Eyemalive

We leave on March 6th and I would need 3 postcards sent, if anyone is headed in the next 2 weeks or so, that would be great!  Please PM Me!


----------



## poohbear158

Double post.


----------



## poohbear158

Going to WDW May 4th - May 11th.  Would love to spread some pixie dust to your kiddos.  I can send up to 6 postcards.  If you need a postcard, please PM me your info including the child's name, a message, your address and what character you would like it signed from.


----------



## rachelmarisa

My best friend and I will be in WDW April 7th-14th and would love to send a postcard! PM me


----------



## JCaldwell

judypriv said:


> Can do 5 mailers and would love to spread the cheer! Just PM me!



Received our FGM postcards this week.  Great little treat to get the family excited about our upcoming trip.

Thanks judypriv!


----------



## mondayj

I would LOVE a FGM to send postcards to my kiddos before we go to WDW the end of April. I would absolutely love to send some out for someone else while we are there as well! (This is a first for me, so please let me know how this all works)


----------



## mcphotography

mcphotography said:


> My wife and I love doing this for others and always do this when we take the yearly family trip.  We will be there this year from March 20 until the 28th, so any one needing a Fairy Godmailer we are more than ready to make the magic happen in your home.   Send me a private message and let me know your childs name and a favorite character or two so they get mail from a character they like!   We do 5 every trip so let us us know.:
> 
> MC -



Ok Gang I can do one more mailer for my upcoming trip in March from 3/20 thru 3/28!  If you need a mailer for anything after April 1st let me know.

MC


----------



## 2mom

I would love this to be done for our daughters. How do I join?


----------



## kmb584

We'll be in the World from April 23 - 30.  If anyone would like FGM during that time (corresponding with their upcoming trip) please PM me with details.

Also, I'm looking for FGM for my DD prior to our trip.  Ideally, I'd like for her to receive it between March 15 - April 14.  If someone can help me out, again, please send me a PM!


----------



## 6packdoesdisney

What a special group of peeps on these DISboards!
Such a fun and creative idea! 
I would love to send out some FGM cards to help!
We will be at DisneyWorld from June 8 - 16th, 2013. 
I'd be happy to send to the first 5 who PM me their details!

In exchange, anyone out their visiting in the first half of May, 2013, who could FGM my 2 grandgirls for me would be so appreciated!


----------



## AudreyKThompson

I'm going in early April and would be glad to be a FGM 
PM requests with names addresses and favorite characters and I'll let you know if I can grant the wish


----------



## gracer9977

2mom said:


> I would love this to be done for our daughters. How do I join?



Just put out the dates that you will be in Disney and when you would like to receive cards.  You can also PM someone that you see who will be in Disney before your trip to see if they would be willing to send postcards to your kids.   After that you just pay it forward by getting the information for a few people who will be going after you and then while you are in Disney you just mail off a few postcards.

I have done this on my last 2 trips.  Not only do my kids love getting the postcards in the mail from their favorite character, but I love being able to make a little magic for other kids.


----------



## katymare

I love this!  I did this a few years back for some friends..we had so much fun buying the postcards and sending them out.

We are heading down early April....if someone is going down in the next month or so could you send a post card to my kids?  

And we would love to do this for someone going to Disney!!

Send me a message!!!!!


----------



## Cadbury

Would anybody like to send a postcard to The Netherlands?
We are going to Disney at the end of April and would love to have a
we-are-waiting-for-you-card for my girls (6 and 4).


----------



## Atlallens

Cadbury said:


> Would anybody like to send a postcard to The Netherlands?
> We are going to Disney at the end of April and would love to have a
> we-are-waiting-for-you-card for my girls (6 and 4).



Hi!  I am going March 10 and would be happy to send a card to your girls.  I'm not able to exchange PM tho since I'm a newbie to this site and don't have a high post count.  You can send me an email to maria5573 at yahoo.


----------



## Atlallens

I'm not able to send a PM yet, but if someone is going down in the next couple weeks--would love to get a postcard for my 3 year old and his baby sister.  We're going for our first time March 10.

Let me know how to reach you or drop me a line to maria5573 at yahoo dot com.

Many thanks!


----------



## Linas

We are taking our daughter (age 2) for the first time on May 10-17 and she is a huge Mickey and Minnie Mouse fan. If anyone is interested in being a FGM for her, please PM me. I will love to continue the magic if someone needs me to be a FGM while we are there.

Ashley


----------



## gigi from canada

We will be going to Disney on February 22 until March 3.  We would be happy to send  a postcard to a special little girl or little boy.  Please pm me.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

6packdoesdisney said:
			
		

> What a special group of peeps on these DISboards!
> Such a fun and creative idea!
> I would love to send out some FGM cards to help!
> We will be at DisneyWorld from June 8 - 16th, 2013.
> I'd be happy to send to the first 5 who PM me their details!
> 
> In exchange, anyone out their visiting in the first half of May, 2013, who could FGM my 2 grandgirls for me would be so appreciated!



I will be there until May 5th and can send 2 more out! Pm me


----------



## Ajohns59

I'm looking for a FGM for our son's first trip to Disney. We are going April 7-11. Would you possibly be our FGM. My son loves all the disney character's so we would not be picky! Please let me know.


----------



## aaarcher86

Leaving Friday for the World.... Last call for FGM cards!  PM me if you need one in the next few weeks!


----------



## refinnej

aaarcher86 said:


> Leaving Friday for the World.... Last call for FGM cards!  PM me if you need one in the next few weeks!



I'll PM you know! Hope you can help!


----------



## pattyannke

Will be taking the grandkids to Disney World on May 12 -- looking for someone who would be willing to send four cards to make this trip even more magical.  I can send the ino needed in a PM!  Thanks


----------



## buttercup5282

This is a great thing to do!  I was thinking of having "Mickey" send my DD a card to invite her to WDW for the trip we are planning for the beginning of December.


----------



## Benandspudsmom

Hi everyone, this is my first post as I have been lurking for months. I just ran across the fairy god mailer Idea  and thought that I would love to send
 some out on our trip next week. This is our family's first trip and we are excited. My two boys are older at 16 and 11 and I can only imagine how if they were younger how much they would enjoy a postcard for their upcoming trip. So if anyone needs a card sent please send a pm or just reply on this board with my name and I will be happy to discuss what you have in mind. I think that this is just the neatest idea and will be happy to be a part of some other family's magic.

Sherry


----------



## nickorbecca

We are going May 18-25 I would love for someone to send a postcard to my 3 children. I am willing to even have 1 postcard addressed to all 3 at same time.  Thanks!


----------



## angela25

MommaB said:


> We leave in the morning and will be at DWR the 11th-14th. I can send 3 more postcards to anyone in need.  Will check my PMs mid afternoon on the 11th just in case!



Can you send my daughters one & then my nephews one!?! Taht would be awesome!


----------



## Mom2M07

My daughter is going to Disney on her Make A Wish trip from April 28 - May 4. She would be so excited to receive a card in the next few weeks!


----------



## dawnm8877

Wow! Such a great idea! We live in Canada so would this complicate things for someone to send a postcard to my kids?? We are going to be in WDW the first of May so if anyone else needs one sent, I'd be happy to!

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Tricia's mom

We are leaving in 8 days for Walt Disney World !
March 23rd til March 31st


Anyone need a FG PC just inbox me !


----------



## alexsmom12

Hi all- what a wonderful idea!  I'm looking for a FGM for my son (3) and also for my friends' daughter (2) and son (4) who are going with us.  We are hoping to get postcards in time to make into Easter baskets as a surprise way of telling them we are going to WDW but not a biggie if not possible.  Since I am new to the site, I am not able to PM.  Could anyone willing to do this please PM or email me. Also, we will be in WDW in May and will definitely be a FGM for a couple of families.  Contact me if needed!


----------



## TARAMEOW

Hi Guys I sent some cards when I was at Disney and will again this year in September too if anybody needs. Also in case it hasn't been posted already WDW will mail you an autographed post card for free just send a letter to   Disney World Communications
P.O. Box 10040
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040

It takes 6 weeks for a reply


----------



## poohbear158

Going to WDW May 4th - May 11th. Would love to spread some pixie dust to your kiddos. I can send up to 6 postcards. If you need a postcard, please PM me your info including the child's name, a message, your address and what character you would like it signed from.


----------



## maiapapaya

I'm hoping to find someone who is going in the next couple of weeks to send a get well card to our DD7. She's having surgery on April 12 and I thought it might cheer her up receiving a get well card from her happy place . We live in Canada, so a card will probably take about 2 weeks to get here, so if someone going by the end of March/first few days of April could help us out I would appreciate it so much (and will pay it forward during our trip this fall!) Please PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## Vickie46

I am looking for a fairy God Mailer to send a post card to my parents. any character is fine... They haven't been to Disney since the 80's and I am hoping to make this trip really magical.

Also, I have a child that I would like to get a post card too... any character is fine..

I am also willing to be a Fairy God Mailer too!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Vickie46 said:


> I am looking for a fairy God Mailer to send a post card to my parents. any character is fine... They haven't been to Disney since the 80's and I am hoping to make this trip really magical.
> 
> Also, I have a child that I would like to get a post card too... any character is fine..
> 
> I am also willing to be a Fairy God Mailer too!



When are you going?


----------



## Oneplustwins

We leave April 16th for my son Jack's MAW trip.  I would love if someone could mail him a letter or postcard.  Pooh is his very favorite.  Happy to return the favor while we are there.  I also have 2 other kids so one letter could just be to all 3.  Thanks!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Oh forgot to add going to Disneyworld.  Thanks!


----------



## ckquan

Hello! I'm looking for a FGM for my upcoming May trip to the World! We are celebrating my daughter's 5th birthday. She loves the princesses!  If someone is willing to send a postcard to her for me, please PM me. I'll be there May 4-17 so would be more than happy to return the favor. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## tadamom

Hello fellow Disers!

I am looking for FGM for a friend of mine.  Her & her familiy are going on a Disney Cruise in a couple of weeks (sets sail on April 6th) and this will be her kids 1st Disney experience.  Is there anyone out there going to Disney before this that could send her 3 kids a card?  I know that this would be really special to them and the mom would cherish it forever (total scrapbook person)!  Please let me know if you could help my friend out!

TIA!


----------



## GrannyDee

We are taking our granddaughter to DisneyWorld in May and would love to have a postcard mailed to her sometime in the next few weeks. We're in Canada, so the mail takes a little longer.  

Her favourite Disney characters are Peter Pan and Tinkerbell, but she would love a postcard from any of the Disney characters.  

Our trip is May 11 - 20, and I would love to act as a Fairy Godmailer for anyone.


----------



## crystaleenie

Hey!! 

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer. My daughter just turned six and she loves all the princesses! this will be her very first experience at disney world (and mine too)! We are going to Walt Disney world May 11-17. 

I look forward to hearing back from someone!

Thanks!


----------



## Guyer81304

Oneplustwins said:


> We leave April 16th for my son Jack's MAW trip.  I would love if someone could mail him a letter or postcard.  Pooh is his very favorite.  Happy to return the favor while we are there.  I also have 2 other kids so one letter could just be to all 3.  Thanks!




Oneplustwins: We are leaving Sunday, March 24, 2013 for 5 days in Disney. Our first character meal on Monday is with Pooh. We would be happy to send a postcard to your children. Please PM me with children's names and address. My girls were very excited in December when they received their special postcard.


----------



## stitchlet

crystaleenie said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I'm looking for a fairy godmailer. My daughter just turned six and she loves all the princesses! this will be her very first experience at disney world (and mine too)! We are going to Walt Disney world May 11-17.
> 
> I look forward to hearing back from someone!
> 
> Thanks!



I would be happy to be a fairy godmailer for your daughter.  It looks like you only have one post so far, so I don't think you can send/receive private messages yet ... As soon as you can, please PM your info and I will send your daughter a card!


----------



## cmdg

Would someone be willing to send our DS a postcard? We are leaving in just about two months and he is so, so excited! We watch WDW parades on you tube on Sunday mornings 

I will be more than happy to send money for postage and repay the karma

He loves all characters, but something with Mickey mouse might help him get the message a bit more at 2.5 years


----------



## mystyfur

Hi!
My family and I are going at the end of May to Disney World and then the Disney Cruise. We would be willing to send out some postcards. My dd is 2 so she would be excited about Disney no matter where the card came from But we would love to do it this year for another family. 

Just PM and let me kow.


----------



## blossombrd

We are taking our 7 yr old grandson for his first time to Disney World May 8-16.  Would love for someone to be kind enough to send him a postcard towards the end of April.  He can't wait to see Pluto!  It would be fun to be a FGM for someone when we go too!


----------



## andi_b_2005

Was just wondering if anyone is willing to send my niece and nephew a postcard. We are going to Disney World May 2. He will be almost 6 and she will be 4 1/2. This will be their first trip and I am trying to get them excited. Thanks so much!


----------



## momtoaaliyah

Hi!,

My DD and I are heading to Orlando the second week in May.  We will be going for her 9th Birthday.  She has never been before so I am trying to get her excited for it.  I would love for her to get a postcard from a disney character.  She loves all the characters but her very favorite are any of the princesses.

We will be there from May 7th-14th and happy to return the favor 

The parks we are attending are:

MK
AK

Seaworld and Discovery cove.

Thanks so much!


----------



## marymaya

New to this- We're going the disney world on October 12-19. Does anyone want to send us 2 postcards for my girls?


----------



## dayvewc

I'll be visiting the last week in July.  More than willing to send out postcards.


----------



## Angiea1114

We will be at WDW next week!! I have three kids that would be more than happy to help be fairy God mailers for anyone that PM's me the details!!!


----------



## stitchlet

mystyfur said:


> Hi!
> My family and I are going at the end of May to Disney World and then the Disney Cruise. We would be willing to send out some postcards. My dd is 2 so she would be excited about Disney no matter where the card came from But we would love to do it this year for another family.
> 
> Just PM and let me kow.



If you still need a FairyGod Mailer, I'd be happy to send you a postcard!


----------



## Rhongepooh

I'm a teacher at a small rural school in south Mississippi.  We are doing a unit on DIsney.  I'd LOVE it, as well as the kids, if someone could mail the class a post card telling your favorite thing about Disney!  Just PM me and I'll send you our school address.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

Rhongepooh said:


> I'm a teacher at a small rural school in south Mississippi.  We are doing a unit on DIsney.  I'd LOVE it, as well as the kids, if someone could mail the class a post card telling your favorite thing about Disney!  Just PM me and I'll send you our school address.



I am going at the end of April and would be happy to send out some mail to your class if no one has already volunteered!


----------



## xxcourt

I'll be participating in the College Program at WDW from August 12-January 3rd. I would love to send some postcards out during my time there! Just send me a private message!


----------



## Suzanna1973

My two sisters and I will be at WDW from June 5th to June 12th. We would like to send postcards to three lucky children. Feel free to pm me with your info!!

On the other side of the godmailer...We have 3 children on OUR trip who would LOVE to have a card mailed to them!! We need someone who is going in April or May.


----------



## nina37

We are travelling to WDW on sept 4th until the 18th and my children would absolutely love a post card. We finished making their countdown chain at the weekend,that one of the kind members on DIS sent me. They absolutely love it and something like this would just be the icing on the cake for them. Of course I am more than happy to return the favour when we visit WDW this Sept. thank you so much


----------



## jrar4ever

Hello! 

We are going to be at Disney World May 19-25th and I know my kids would love to have a letter. I would need 2 letters and I am also willing to mail out a few cards while I am there. Please send me a PM! 

Thanks!

Alicia


----------



## angelabrezovsky

Hey I am surprising my kids with a trip to disney world and I would love a letter telling them they are going to disney we are going November 10-November 15 but are leaving November 7th! I would need 3 letters and u could do return letters when we go. Please send me a pm! Thank in advance!


----------



## noahdove

I would love to have someone send my 2 friends a post card.
They are both teachers and we will be there August 8-14...I will pm info if you are willing to send these...I am trying to put as much pixie dust in their trip as possible   Thank you


----------



## nickeldc

Hi - we are going August 28th, and I would love it if my kids could receive postcards from someone going.  They are 8 and 6.

On the flip side, I can send a couple postcards from DisneyWorld while we are there in August.  Just PM me.

Thank you!


----------



## Christinaxo

So I just found another absolutely amazing reason to love the DISboards! Oh em gee this is such an awesome thing to do I am in awe! 

We are going to our first ever trip to WDW The 1st week of August and it is ALL my kids can talk about! (Next time I wont tell them till we leave to spare the "how many more days now?" LOL) I would love for a FGM to send them a postcard! It could be of any kind as we are visiting all 4 parks and plan on seeing as much as possible. They are an 8 yr old boy and 3 yr old girl! And we would absolutely love to send some magic back to other children! Please PM if you can help, Thanks so much!


----------



## noahdove

Marymaya, has anyone offered to send postcards to your daughters? If not, PM me your info and I will be happy to send them out in August when I go. Anything to spread a little pixie dust


----------



## pixiegirl14

Going to be at WDW Aug 12th-Aug 17th would love 2 postcards for my girls! On the flip side would love to pass the magic forward when we're in the world


----------



## dawnm8877

Thanks to the kindness and generosity of others on these boards, our trip in two weeks has been made that much more special. Now it is our turn to add a little magic to someone else's upcoming trip! If you would like me to send a postcard to you when we visit the world, please PM me with details. Please include what you want the message to say, and whom you would like your card from as well as who & where to send it to!


----------



## pattyannke

I know this is kind of last minute but we are going May 12 for a trip with our four grandkids.  I had set up all the info with someone who was going to be there Easter week but the kids never received their cards.  If anyone is going soon and would b willing to save the day and send thm each a card, I would be so grateful.  Thank you so much!


----------



## redmomof4

I would love to surprise my children and my niece and nephews who are going with us with some postcards from Mickey and Cinderella. We will be there from June 16-22 and hitting all four parks. I'd be happy to forward the magic on to someone who's going later in the summer!


----------



## Gooshy

We are going to be in Disney June 6-11. I would love to FGM for anyone. Feel free to PM me with your kiddos info and favorite character.


----------



## flipflops

I know I am so late in asking...I just realized this thread was here! If anyone is going in the next week or so, I have 2 families that have little girls that would love a postcard!! PM me if you can! We will be at Disney May 2-11.

I have already sent it up to mail postcards when we are there...but if anyone else needs a postcard PM me!!!


----------



## Readerbug

I'm going, and we'd love to! PM your desired info.


----------



## redmomof4

If you are going in May and wouldn't mind sending out three postcards, please pm me or respond on the thread! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## flipflops

Y'all are so great...thanks to y'all, postcards will be sent and a little more magic spread! What a great idea this is!


----------



## pattyannke

I would like to thank Stichlet for agreeing to be our FGM.  Your kindness and generosity is appreciated and the children are so excited! A little pixie dust goes a long way -- we haven't even left home yet and already we are feeling the Disney Magic.


----------



## pattyannke

We are going in May and I would be happy to send some magic your way.  PM me with the necessary info.


----------



## tnmom25

My two daughters just received Memory Master awards from our Classical Conversations community and I would absolutely LOVE for them to be congratulated by their favorite princess.  If anyone is going soon that could do this, I would love to reciprocate when we go in December.


----------



## Elle84UGA

I am looking for FGM for our little one that is 3 years old. She absolutely adores Cinderella, so I can only imagine getting a postcard before our trip would be so exciting to her (and me, too lol)! I'd also like to have one sent to our friends that will be going with us as well. We're going October 6th-12th, and we'll also be going in March 2014 so I'd definitely like to pay it forward for any families taking trips around then.

This seems so neat; I had never heard about this until recently, but it is such a great idea!!!


----------



## noahdove

I am going in August and I would be happy to send your little one a card as well as the friend's daughter


----------



## Elle84UGA

Okay, I'll PM the info to you! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## noahdove

Okey dokey Please tell me also which character they like the best and also age....full name, address etc Also, what resort will you be staying at? If I have time, I would like to send them a "welcome" letter to have waiting for them when you arrive in October


----------



## aksunshine

any chance anyone is able to send a postcard in the next week? I know it's very last minute, but I also know my 2 year old would be so very very excited! We leave may 2nd for our trip


----------



## Suzanna1973

We will be at WDW June 5-12 and would LOVE to be a FGM for a family. We have been one several times and we love doing it. Pm me with your child's name, address and favorite character.


----------



## redmomof4

I have to post a big thank you to Stitchlet for being our Fairy God Mailer this week. My daughter smiled from ear to ear . My 13 year old said, "Mom did you mail these?" and when I told him no they are post marked in Fl :, he said, "OK and did a big one of these  He loves being "in on it". My oldest even smiled and said, "cool"  which is about as much as I can get out of an almost 16 year old (2 days away). 

I have heard from my niece and nephews that were also sent from Stitchlet (did I mention THANK YOU!) but they are probably wondering where they came from. I didn't tell my brothers!! :


----------



## autoracepr989

I'm going to be at WDW May 18-24 and am willing to be a fairy god mother to a couple of people. I just need the name, address, & favorite character. I had a fun time doing this for a couple of families last may as well.


----------



## maiapapaya

redmomof4 said:


> I have to post a big thank you to Stitchlet for being our Fairy God Mailer this week. My daughter smiled from ear to ear . My 13 year old said, "Mom did you mail these?" and when I told him no they are post marked in Fl :, he said, "OK and did a big one of these  He loves being "in on it". My oldest even smiled and said, "cool"  which is about as much as I can get out of an almost 16 year old (2 days away).
> 
> I have heard from my niece and nephews that were also sent from Stitchlet (did I mention THANK YOU!) but they are probably wondering where they came from. I didn't tell my brothers!! :



I already thanked Stitchlet in a pm, but why not give her some public props too! She was also fairy god mailer to our DD8 recently. Our daughter had surgery and was quite thrilled to receive a get well card from her favourite place, sent by her favourite mouse!  Thank you for putting a big smile our our girl's face!


----------



## jrar4ever

maiapapaya said:


> I already thanked Stitchlet in a pm, but why not give her some public props too! She was also fairy god mailer to our DD8 recently. Our daughter had surgery and was quite thrilled to receive a get well card from her favourite place, sent by her favourite mouse!  Thank you for putting a big smile our our girl's face!



I also have already thanked Stitchlet in a PM, but am more than happy to thank her again! My kids loved the postcards and my daughter just about cried because she was so excited.  Thank you!

I want to add that I will be in WDW from May 19-24 and am willing to send a few cards out. Just PM me how many with names, characters, and address. Thanks!

Alicia


----------



## aksunshine

Any chance Someone can mail us a card this weekend? My 2 yo would be ecstatic!


----------



## Rhongepooh

disneyworlddreaming said:


> I am going at the end of April and would be happy to send out some mail to your class if no one has already volunteered!



I tried to pm you but my box is full.  I just wanted to tell you my students were SO excited to get the postcard!!


----------



## glassslippergirl

We are going May 25-27 for my son's (10 months old) first visit. Is anyone visiting in the next few weeks who can send him a postcard? Thanks.


----------



## DisneyAggieMom

Howdy!

I just stumbled upon this thread and think this is a great idea.  My request is very last minute, so if anyone is willing to send a postcard to my boys, that would be great.  We are going to be in WDW in early May (like in a week).  So, if anyone is currently there and has a minute to drop a note to them in the mail in the next few days that would be great!  They are 3 and 1.  The 3 yr old loves Goofy and the 1 yr old loves Mickey.  PM me if anyone is able to fill this request!

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyAggieMom

We are going to be at WDW May 3-10 and can be a FGM if anyone needs it during those dates.


----------



## ShellyMouse

Hi, I totally forgot about this cool thing that the disers do for others. We are going to be in the world May 6-10 and it's my nephews 1st trip!! 

Anyone there now or soon that would be willing to send him a postcard with mickeys autograph on it and a "can't wait to see you soon!!" ??

I would also love to pass this forward!! PM me your info, and we will be happy to send a postcard to the 1st 3...oh what the heck, 5 people that inbox me.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!!!


----------



## ajvaca

Hi All Disneygoers

I will be at WDW May 30- June 5th, I am happy to mail some Disney Magic postcards just PM me *o*

Peace, Love, Mickey


----------



## valpss

I just came across this thread, so forgive me if I don't know the protocol!

We are going back to the World in June and have already started our countdown calendar along with our weekly Disney dinner/ movie nights. 

So if anyone would be willing to send my kids a postcard from Mickey saying "can't wait to see you again!" I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## jrar4ever

valpss said:


> I just came across this thread, so forgive me if I don't know the protocol!
> 
> We are going back to the World in June and have already started our countdown calendar along with our weekly Disney dinner/ movie nights.
> 
> So if anyone would be willing to send my kids a postcard from Mickey saying "can't wait to see you again!" I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!



I will be in there May 18-24 and would be more than happy to send them a card. Just PM me the info!


----------



## jenn-n-okla

autoracepr989 said:


> I'm going to be at WDW May 18-24 and am willing to be a fairy god mother to a couple of people. I just need the name, address, & favorite character. I had a fun time doing this for a couple of families last may as well.



Can you do some for me?
Princesses to Abby & Lilly Sander
1416 Country Club Dr.
Sulphur, OK 73086
And a Mickey one send to my inlaws age 76 & 79
Bob  & Mary Roberson 
926 Dozer Rd
sulphur, OK 73086
Thanks,
Jennifer Roberson. 
I will be passing on the favors to 6 kids the week we go may 30-June 6.


----------



## jrar4ever

jenn-n-okla said:


> Can you do some for me?
> Princesses to Abby & Lilly Sander
> 1416 Country Club Dr.
> Sulphur, OK 73086
> And a Mickey one send to my inlaws age 76 & 79
> Bob  & Mary Roberson
> 926 Dozer Rd
> sulphur, OK 73086
> Thanks,
> Jennifer Roberson.
> I will be passing on the favors to 6 kids the week we go may 30-June 6.



I would love to!


----------



## jenn-n-okla

autoracepr989 said:


> I'm going to be at WDW May 18-24 and am willing to be a fairy god mother to a couple of people. I just need the name, address, & favorite character. I had a fun time doing this for a couple of families last may as well.



Princesses to Abby & Lilly Sanders
1614 Country Club Dr
Sulphur, OK 7308)

Then Mickey Mouse to Bob & Mary Roberson (they are in their last 70's and have never been)
926 Dozer Rd
sulphur,OK 73086


----------



## lfortin16

I will be going to Disney July 13th - July 20th. 

I have 4 little girls- Shaelyn age 7 who loves Tinker Bell and all the princesses and Briella - age 4 who loves Minnie Mouse and Tinker Bell, Emma - age 4- loves all the princess and little Maddie- age 2 loves Minnie Mouse
I am looking for a Fairy God Mailer to send them each a postcard sometime in June if possible.  PM me if you can help out, that would be awesome!!. 

I would also be happy to send out some postcards while I am there to 2 - 4 kids. 

Please PM me and I will send you the address and get the needed addresses.
THANKS!!


----------



## ajvaca

lfortin16 said:


> I will be going to Disney July 13th - July 20th.
> 
> I have 4 little girls- Shaelyn age 7 who loves Tinker Bell and all the princesses and Briella - age 4 who loves Minnie Mouse and Tinker Bell, Emma - age 4- loves all the princess and little Maddie- age 2 loves Minnie Mouse
> I am looking for a Fairy God Mailer to send them each a postcard sometime in June if possible.  PM me if you can help out, that would be awesome!!.
> 
> I would also be happy to send out some postcards while I am there to 2 - 4 kids.
> 
> Please PM me and I will send you the address and get the needed addresses.
> THANKS!!



I PM'd you.


----------



## girlyfrog101

My husband and I are getting ready for our second trip to the world together! We are taking my 16 year old sister with us this is her first trip to the world! I would like to send her a little extra magic before we go! Just a post card saying something about cant wait to see her or something to that affect we will be at WDW on June 21 through June 28!


----------



## dawnm8877

Last call for FGM! I am headed to WDW in about 24 hours and I can do two more postcards. Please PM me with the name & address, and what type of message you are looking for. I'll take the first two responses only! I will confirm with a PM or post.
Dawn


----------



## brian95

going to wdw may 24th three dds 4 5 and 9 would love fgm any one able to do this. will do the same when we are there


----------



## rainydayplay

Since my DSiL (girlyfrog101) can't reply with one post, if you are willing to send for her sister, you can PM me and get a response.  They are going June 22nd.  TIA!


----------



## Z28KatCar

Hey FGM community, 

I am surprising my DD for her 8th birthday with a trip to WDW WL. If someone is able to I would love a postcard sent to her that I can include in her "reveal". If someone is interested you can PM me and I will give you all the details! 

Thank you 

Kat

PS I will be willing to do FG in July when we go


----------



## PrincessPeyton

Hi Everyone!
We are visiting WDW with my DD and DS July 20th to the 24th.  I would love to surprise them with a note from their favorite characters!
If someone is interested you can PM me and I will give you more details! 
Thank you!


----------



## ajvaca

PrincessPeyton said:


> Hi Everyone!
> We are visiting WDW with my DD and DS July 20th to the 24th.  I would love to surprise them with a note from their favorite characters!
> If someone is interested you can PM me and I will give you more details!
> Thank you!



Hi 

Sending you a PM


----------



## molliewalks

We are going again this year, but have a little hitch. My DS13 will not be going unless he gets his grades UP!! Would someone be willing to send a postcard from Mickey with something along the lines of 'get good grades, turn in work' etc? Also have DS16 going and a 63 year old with first visit!! If they could get cards too, that would be fantastic!!


----------



## michelelm

Hi. I have 3 kids ages 7, 5, and 3 and we will be going June 1-8. This is their first trip to WDW. Please let me know if you can send them postcards. I can PM you details. And I can send for someone who needs them during the dates I'm there.


----------



## phi2012

Just found this fab thread and was wondering if any lovely fgm would be so kind as to send my little girls a postcard for our up coming Trip on June 2nd. We live in the UK so understand if no one can but thought I should ask.

This will be my daughters first trip to Disney so they are super excited. And if they were to receive a card from their fav characters saying "looking forward to seeing you real soon, have a fun journey" or something like that then I could give it to them on our trip to the airport to announce we will be finally going  .

If anyone can help me please pm me and I will of course do the same for someone when we are out there, it is such a lovely thing to do for people. 

Thanks


----------



## Readerbug

We are leaving WDW tomorrow, early. If anyone who has posted, who wants a card sent, who hasn't yet heard from someone else, 
could let me know the needed info with a pm, I will see what I can do. But it has to be in the next 3hrs, so I can get it stamped and mailed in the actual place!

Happy looking-forward and planning, everyone!


----------



## KGNOLA

I just found this thread and I love it!  This is last minute, but if anyone is going soon, I would love for my DD to get a card!  We leave on May 20th.

Also, I will be happy to send some cards to others.  We will be at WDW May 20-25 and December 17-21.  Feel free to PM me


----------



## phi2012

Readerbug said:


> We are leaving WDW tomorrow, early. If anyone who has posted, who wants a card sent, who hasn't yet heard from someone else,
> could let me know the needed info with a pm, I will see what I can do. But it has to be in the next 3hrs, so I can get it stamped and mailed in the actual place!
> 
> Happy looking-forward and planning, everyone!




Oh can't believe I missed this post  , nevermind, well hopefully someone else may be able to help me for our trip in June.


----------



## Esclavamente

Hi everybody, I just joined the boards to do some late night planning for my daughter's first trip to Disneyland CA at the end of the month. I can't send PMs yet, but I plan on sticking around, so I will definitely be able to pass this onto a couple others as soon as possible! 

Sheena is going to be 2 in July and watches The Princess and The Frog ("Princess Froggie") daily. She also loves all things Pooh Bear, and Wreck It Ralph even. 

I think it'd be totally awesome to send another one to my best friend who is getting us into the park. Info about her available upon request, 

Thanks, and I look forward to enjoying the boards.


----------



## alexsmom12

Hi all! I will be going to MK May 16 and am more than willing to mail out a couple of postcards.  My turn to pay it forward.  PM if interested.


----------



## rubymom

Oh my word, what a fantastic idea!! I would love to participate in this, and would be more than happy to return the favor.

We'll be in DW from June 15 - June 22. My boy is 7; my little girl is 3. He likes Mickey Mouse, and he is really into Wreck-It Ralph right now. My little girl likes every Disney character, especially Minnie and the Disney princesses, and her favorite movie right now is Monsters, Inc.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## jenn-n-okla

My family will be there in 3 short weeks
I am willing to send 3-5 cards.
Just PM me.


----------



## pthuhges2

we will be in the World June 9-21. My DS is 6 (Loves Mickey and Lightning McQueen) and DD is 9 and loves Minnie and any Princess. 

Happy to return the favor too! 

Pat


----------



## noahdove

I am willing to send out a couple of cards when I go in August...let me know please and thank you


----------



## Avery422

pthuhges2 said:


> we will be in the World June 9-21. My DS is 6 (Loves Mickey and Lightning McQueen) and DD is 9 and loves Minnie and any Princess.
> 
> Happy to return the favor too!
> 
> Pat


We are going to WDW July 13th- 21st. We are staying at pop century and my daughters are Morgan and Avery. If you could mention that Morgan loves Ariel and Avery is very int Cinderella and Rapunzel. PM me and I would be happy to send you postcards


----------



## KGNOLA

I posted before, but I am going to post one more time.  I be at WDW May 20-26.  I have already agreed to send two cards,  I can send 3-4 more to the first couple of people to PM me.  Also, please let me know if you would be willing to send a card to my DD anytime after May 26 to the effect of "Thanks for visiting in May, see you in December". It would be much appreciated


----------



## suziespice

Wow, this is such an awesome thread!!  I'd be super excited if someone could send me 2 postcards, we're going in December.  I can't send private messages yet (haven't posted enough posts)..also, I live in Canada, not sure if that makes it more difficult... Thanks!


----------



## michelelm

KGNOLA said:


> I posted before, but I am going to post one more time.  I be at WDW May 20-26.  I have already agreed to send two cards,  I can send 3-4 more to the first couple of people to PM me.  Also, please let me know if you would be willing to send a card to my DD anytime after May 26 to the effect of "Thanks for visiting in May, see you in December". It would be much appreciated



So apparently I can't PM until I post more. KGNOLA, can you can send to my 3 kids?


----------



## 3rdshiftcm

We'll be at WDW from may 25 - june, 1 if anyone would like us to send out some cards for them just PM me.


----------



## pthuhges2

pthuhges2 said:


> we will be in the World June 9-21. My DS is 6 (Loves Mickey and Lightning McQueen) and DD is 9 and loves Minnie and any Princess.
> 
> Happy to return the favor too!
> 
> Pat



We are all set! Thanks Glassslippergirl!


----------



## spritna

We will be in WDW 5/19-5/28 and can mail out 2 more postcards if anyone is interested.  PM me.


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

I tried to read back, but I couldn't determine who (if anyone) still needs a postcard.  

We're taking a last-minute trip this weekend so I'd be happy to help spread some pixie dust while we're there.  (I had a lot of fun doing it before)  Please PM me with details by Wednesday if you want a postcard sent out this weekend.  I can do about 5 cards total.


----------



## richkaryn

Looking for a FGM for our DS age 5.   We will be going to the world May 31st-June 8th and I am willing to send out a few postcards when we go as well.  PM me if interested either way. Thanks!


----------



## KGNOLA

michelelm said:


> So apparently I can't PM until I post more. KGNOLA, can you can send to my 3 kids?



Hi!  I am already sending out 6, which is my limit.  I will check this thread throughout the week and if you can't find someone else, I will see what I can do


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

richkaryn said:


> Looking for a FGM for our DS age 5.   We will be going to the world May 31st-June 8th and I am willing to send out a few postcards when we go as well.  PM me if interested either way. Thanks!



Sending you a PM!


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

KGNOLA said:


> Hi!  I am already sending out 6, which is my limit.  I will check this thread throughout the week and if you can't find someone else, I will see what I can do



I can do it, KGNOLA.

michelelm, I can send 3 but you need to PM me your details by tomorrow.  I'll send you a PM & see if you can respond.


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

Ok - I'm filled with orders for this trip!


----------



## autoracepr989

I'm now filled with orders. Hope all of you have wonderful trips


----------



## michelelm

RedHeadedFairy said:


> I can do it, KGNOLA.
> 
> michelelm, I can send 3 but you need to PM me your details by tomorrow.  I'll send you a PM & see if you can respond.



I need to make 3 more posts before I can PM so I'm doing that now and then I will respond. I hope it's not too late.


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

We will be in WDW June 18-25.  If anyone needs a FGM for your trip PM me and let me know. I'd be happy to send some postcards.


----------



## Esclavamente

We will be going to Disneyland for Memorial Day weekend, and can send out at least a couple of postcards. If anyone still needs a card sent their way, let me know innprivate message or on this thread; I am subscribed to it, and know it takes a long time to rack up those first ten posts!


----------



## brian95

a big thankyou to shelleymouse for the fgm my girls were thrilled. we leave on Friday if anyone needs one send a pm with info


----------



## Brooksie13

I just booked my honeymoon trip for july the 28-aug1 as a surprise for my fiance(she thinks I am unable to get the time off at work). I would love to be able to surprise her with a fairy godmailer card. We are staying in Port Orleans Riverside so I think it would be neat to have it from Tiana. This needs to happen soon because she is getting frustrated(understandably) about our honeymoon plans. Can anyone help me surprise my princess? Please?


----------



## stitchlet

Brooksie13 said:


> I just booked my honeymoon trip for july the 28-aug1 as a surprise for my fiance(she thinks I am unable to get the time off at work). I would love to be able to surprise her with a fairy godmailer card. We are staying in Port Orleans Riverside so I think it would be neat to have it from Tiana. This needs to happen soon because she is getting frustrated(understandably) about our honeymoon plans. Can anyone help me surprise my princess? Please?



I could send you something from Tiana this Friday (May24th) if that would work for you ... 

I think your "post count" is too low right now (this is your first post) ... I'm pretty sure that you need 10 post to be able to send a Private Message ...

As soon as you reach your 10, PM your info.

I think this is a very sweet idea & I'm sure your fiance will be thrilled with your surprise honeymoon!  

Congratulations!


----------



## welovemike

Could anyone send my 4 year old a postcard for our girls trip july 14-17 she would just freak out. Pm me for info thank you so much and we plan on giving back too. We just love this idea


----------



## Brooksie13

We will also be available to send some cards while we are there July 28-31


----------



## MamaSammy

Hi All!

Can anyone be FGM to my two little girls, ages 6 and 8. We will be out at the World July 15-20th, would be happy to send out to anyone also.  PM me!!

Thank you!


----------



## welovemike

We are going to WDW July  14-17 Pm me if you need a FGM postcard for your little ones


----------



## iluvgoofy24

Hello,

We are taking a trip for my brothers High School Graduation. I was wondering if someone could send him a post card saying how excited Mickey and the gang was to celebrate with him. He is going to University of Maryland College Park in the Fall. Let me know if someone can do this for me. 

We are also taking my 2 and half year old nephew. Could someone send a card to him as well. Thank you sooooo very much!


----------



## iluvgoofy24

MamaSammy said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Can anyone be FGM to my two little girls, ages 6 and 8. We will be out at the World July 15-20th, would be happy to send out to anyone also.  PM me!!
> 
> Thank you!



I can do this...private message me your address and names, etc. We are getting there on the 28th of June. I can do it as soon as we get there.


----------



## Giz1026

What a great idea! My daughter would be over the moon to receive a postcard. We are going to WDW in November so I will post a request closer to the date and look forward to sending some on as well.

Cheers!


----------



## cmdg

Hello everyone, a wonderful DISer sent our son a FGM postcard and I'd like to pay it forward. We'll be there June 10; PM me if you'd like one sent!


----------



## richkaryn

Our DS got his FGM postcard this afternoon and was so excited to get mail from Mickey Mouse!! We will be there next week---if anyone needs a FGM we would love to pay it forward! PM me if you need a postcard sent out.


----------



## MsKitty77

Hello, we'll be at the World between the 5th and 19th of July and I'd be happy to send out postcards, PM me any details


----------



## molliewalks

We received our cards for the kids and FIL and they were great!! Would love to pay it forward. We will be there aug 5- aug 12 if anyone is in need. Just let me know!!


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

I just realized that I somehow ended up with 2 extra Mickey cards when I sent my postcards earlier this month.  

I can get them out in the mail today from my home in FL (so they will still be postmarked FL) if anyone is interested.  I only have 2 so I'll take the first 2 requests if anyone wants to respond in this thread & then PM me details.


----------



## ZJRClutter

We are taking our 3 year old daughter for her 4th birthday September 27th - October 4th.  We are eating at Cinderellas Royal Table for breakfast and dinner on her birthday.  She would be over the moon to receive a something from Cinderella about celebrating her birthday with her.


----------



## ZJRClutter

We are going September 27th - October 4th.  We are going to every park.  We will be staying at Animal Kingdom Villas.  As stated in my previous post, we will be celebrating her 4th birthday on September 30th but will also be celebrating her 1st visit.  She loves Mickey and his crew and most of the princesses (Cinderella, Aurora, Little Mermaid, Belle, & Jasmine).  If someone could send something from Mickey and his crew about celebrating her first visit and then something from Cinderella about celebrating her birthday, it would be great.  

In turn, I can do the same when we are there.
Thanks!


----------



## molliewalks

ZJRClutter said:


> We are going September 27th - October 4th.  We are going to every park.  We will be staying at Animal Kingdom Villas.  As stated in my previous post, we will be celebrating her 4th birthday on September 30th but will also be celebrating her 1st visit.  She loves Mickey and his crew and most of the princesses (Cinderella, Aurora, Little Mermaid, Belle, & Jasmine).  If someone could send something from Mickey and his crew about celebrating her first visit and then something from Cinderella about celebrating her birthday, it would be great.
> 
> In turn, I can do the same when we are there.
> Thanks!



I would love to do that for you. We are going the 2nd week of august. Would that be too early for you? If not, just pm me the details.


----------



## ZJRClutter

molliewalks said:


> I would love to do that for you. We are going the 2nd week of august. Would that be too early for you? If not, just pm me the details.



Oh my gosh, thank you, thank you, thank you.  My daughter will be estatic.  We started her count down in January. (mistake!  Everyday we have 20 questions about when we are going - I think I was a little excited - Been trying to talk my husband into taking her for 2 years and everyone he works with kept telling him she was to young)  

That timing would be awesome!  I will send you a PM.


----------



## buggieboo2

We will be there July 5-14 and would appreciate help with a FGM. My DD is 6 and celebrating a personal triumph. It is also her first visit.

I would be happy to return the favor when we are there.

Thank you!


----------



## johnsonet

buggieboo2 said:


> We will be there July 5-14 and would appreciate help with a FGM. My DD is 6 and celebrating a personal triumph. It is also her first visit.
> 
> I would be happy to return the favor when we are there.
> 
> Thank you!



This is my first time looking at this thread but I've done this before (years ago) through another fan site.
I will be there in 2 weeks and would be happy to send your daughter a post card  Just PM me the address  and fave characters/parks.


----------



## buggieboo2

johnsonet said:


> This is my first time looking at this thread but I've done this before (years ago) through another fan site.
> I will be there in 2 weeks and would be happy to send your daughter a post card  Just PM me the address  and fave characters/parks.



Thank you! I will PM you!


----------



## johnsonet

buggieboo2 said:


> Thank you! I will PM you!



You know what - I think you have to have 10 posts before you can PM, so rack up some more posts and then hit me up!


----------



## buggieboo2

johnsonet said:


> You know what - I think you have to have 10 posts before you can PM, so rack up some more posts and then hit me up!



Posts completed! Just sent to you.


----------



## ZJRClutter

ZJRClutter said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you, thank you, thank you.  My daughter will be estatic.  We started her count down in January. (mistake!  Everyday we have 20 questions about when we are going - I think I was a little excited - Been trying to talk my husband into taking her for 2 years and everyone he works with kept telling him she was to young)
> 
> That timing would be awesome!  I will send you a PM.



I sent you a private message.  Hopefully it went through.  When I went to look at my history it did not say I had sent message.  So I sent another one with the same info.  Again, said I hadn't sent anything.  Please let me know if you received and if I need to do anything else.

Again, thank you so much.  My daughter will be thrilled!


----------



## molliewalks

ZJRClutter said:


> I sent you a private message.  Hopefully it went through.  When I went to look at my history it did not say I had sent message.  So I sent another one with the same info.  Again, said I hadn't sent anything.  Please let me know if you received and if I need to do anything else.
> 
> Again, thank you so much.  My daughter will be thrilled!



Got them, sent one back to you


----------



## danetter

We are going Sept. 13-21 and would be happy to send postcards. Please send pm if you would like for us to send to.


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

Hello. I would love to get a FGM for my 3 year old DD. We well be the August 18 through the 25. Her favorite character is Ariel. If anyone could help me with this, I will be extremely grateful.

Also, if anyone needs any sent to them I'll be more than happy to help.

Thanks,
Misty


----------



## johnsonet

SheriffWoodyHowdy said:


> Hello. I would love to get a FGM for my 3 year old DD. We well be the August 18 through the 25. Her favorite character is Ariel. If anyone could help me with this, I will be extremely grateful.
> 
> Also, if anyone needs any sent to them I'll be more than happy to help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Misty



I would be happy to send your DD an Ariel postcard. Just PM me with the address


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

johnsonet said:
			
		

> I would be happy to send your DD an Ariel postcard. Just PM me with the address



Thank you so much! I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Susidg

I would be happy to help....Please just msg me the info


----------



## baleeve

Good morning friends,

We are traveling to WDW in 78 days and I would love to surprise my two boys with a post card. 08/24/2013

Owen - 10 - LOVES Stitch and Brady - 8 - Loves Aladdin and Woody.

I would love to pay it forward on our visit. We will be on a DCL cruise and then hit the parks on 8/29.

I could send you a postcard from Castaway Cay which I think will be even more special.

Thank you


----------



## caselaw3

Hi guys!  I think this is a terrific idea!  Kudos to whoever thought of it!  We are going Dec. 7-Dec. 15, 2013.  How do I get involved with this?

Thanks!


----------



## lfortin16

phi2012 said:


> Just found this fab thread and was wondering if any lovely fgm would be so kind as to send my little girls a postcard for our up coming Trip on June 2nd. We live in the UK so understand if no one can but thought I should ask.
> 
> This will be my daughters first trip to Disney so they are super excited. And if they were to receive a card from their fav characters saying "looking forward to seeing you real soon, have a fun journey" or something like that then I could give it to them on our trip to the airport to announce we will be finally going  .
> 
> If anyone can help me please pm me and I will of course do the same for someone when we are out there, it is such a lovely thing to do for people.
> 
> Thanks





baleeve said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> We are traveling to WDW in 78 days and I would love to surprise my two boys with a post card. 08/24/2013
> 
> Owen - 10 - LOVES Stitch and Brady - 8 - Loves Aladdin and Woody.
> 
> I would love to pay it forward on our visit. We will be on a DCL cruise and then hit the parks on 8/29.
> 
> I could send you a postcard from Castaway Cay which I think will be even more special.
> 
> Thank you



I will be at WDW July 13th - 20th.  I would love to send your boys each a postcard.  PM me with the details- address and requests.


----------



## baleeve

lfortin16 said:


> I will be at WDW July 13th - 20th.  I would love to send your boys each a postcard.  PM me with the details- address and requests.



Good morning Ifortin,

I sent you a PM last night from my phone but it doesn't show when I check my messages this morning. Not sure if you received it so I will try again now from my PC. THANK YOU so very much for your willingness to send my boys a post card. It will be a super surprise for them!!! 

If anyone needs a postcard sent after August (when we travel) I'm happy to do it. As previously mentioned I can also send a Castaway Cay card for anyone going on a cruise and wants one from DCL.

Have a magical day!


----------



## sfinogle

This is so cool, we aren't going until August I think my girls would love to get a postcard in the mail from Disney.


----------



## buggieboo2

sfinogle said:
			
		

> This is so cool, we aren't going until August I think my girls would love to get a postcard in the mail from Disney.



I would be happy to send your girls a postcard when we are at WDW in early July. PM me and we can get it worked out.


----------



## rccllap

I'm SO excited to be able to say I'll be "back home" this weekend!! And I'm even more excited because this trip, I'm searching out ways to pay it forward and spread the pixie dust far & wide! 

I've got a whole week to work with, so if you would like a WDW postcard sent to someone special I'd LOVE to do it! Just PM with appropriate suggestions (character?) and I'll make it happen


----------



## heathersmom

We are going August 18-23.  Would anyone be willing to send my 4 year old son a postcard from Belle?  He would LOVE it.  thanks so much!!


----------



## johnsonet

heathersmom said:


> We are going August 18-23.  Would anyone be willing to send my 4 year old son a postcard from Belle?  He would LOVE it.  thanks so much!!



I can  Just PM me your info. I am leaving in 5 days!


----------



## Mommytink

We are heading to WDW August 2nd for a family reunion trip.  Would anyone be willing to help spread some magic?  It would be 7 kids with 3 different addresses.  Thank you!!!


----------



## scrappingizlife

Can someone help me out? We are heading down September 21. I would also pay it forward.


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

scrappingizlife said:
			
		

> Can someone help me out? We are heading down September 21. I would also pay it forward.



We're going the third week of August. I could send out whatever you need if it's not to late for you. Just pm me the details.


----------



## j0eybb

I could use 2 cards, we will be in Disneyland July 22.  I will gladly do this in return while we are there.


----------



## McMonsters

What an awesome idea!  We have two little ones who would be ecstatic to get a Disney postcard!  This is our first trip as a family and I'm trying to get them as excited as I am  We are going Aug 11-19 and would also be able to return the favor!


----------



## lfortin16

McMonsters said:


> What an awesome idea!  We have two little ones who would be ecstatic to get a Disney postcard!  This is our first trip as a family and I'm trying to get them as excited as I am  We are going Aug 11-19 and would also be able to return the favor!



I'm going down July 13th.
PM me with the details- names, address- possible favorite characters.
I'd be happy to spread some magic!


----------



## McMonsters

lfortin16 said:


> I'm going down July 13th.
> PM me with the details- names, address- possible favorite characters.
> I'd be happy to spread some magic!



Thanks so much! PMing you now!


----------



## McMonsters

lfortin16 said:


> I'm going down July 13th.
> PM me with the details- names, address- possible favorite characters.
> I'd be happy to spread some magic!



Thanks so much! PMing you now!


----------



## 3fairies

We re heading to WDW in September (7-14) for our 2nd trip, but our first staying ON SITE!  We will be staying at POR Riverside.  Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to my 3 DD ages 10, 8 and 3.  I would happily return the favor.  They are very excited and I know it would help the excitement build!

Let me know if you can help!
THanks!
Carrie


----------



## Wojo1226

My sister and I are going with my niece (her daughter), her hubby, and father-in-law 8/4-8/11.  We would love to have someone be a FGM to her and spread the magic.  We would be more than willing to pay it forward to help others out too.  Just let us know!!!


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Needing a Fairy Godmailer for sometime between September 1st and November 1st for my soon to be DD7 and DS6.

We have their first trip planned Dec 14-18.


----------



## csclemons

Wojo1226 said:


> My sister and I are going with my niece (her daughter), her hubby, and father-in-law 8/4-8/11.  We would love to have someone be a FGM to her and spread the magic.  We would be more than willing to pay it forward to help others out too.  Just let us know!!!



I wish I could send to your kiddos, but we will be going in September.  If you would be willing to send a postcard to my DDs, I would appreciate it soooo very much!


----------



## acribbs

Hello there!

We're taking my daughter (age 7) to Disney for the first time the first week of September.  This is also MY first time, so I'm pretty excited. I'm trying to figure out an amazing way to tell her about the trip...

Is anyone going say in JULY and/or AUGUST who could ANNOUNCE the trip to her via a postcard from Disney?  

Details:

She's not big into Princesses, but loves just about anything else. 
We will arrive at Disney World on September 2nd staying til September 7th.
She goes back to school (big time 2nd Grader, doncha know, on September 9th). 
We're staying in the Caribbean Resort.
We live in Ohio. 

If anyone out there is interested in helping make a dream come true, you'd be my hero!! 

Thanks!


----------



## acribbs

FrugalFashionista said:


> Needing a Fairy Godmailer for sometime between September 1st and November 1st for my soon to be DD7 and DS6.
> 
> We have their first trip planned Dec 14-18.



We'll be there September 2nd thru 7th for our first visit and would LOVE to be part of your magic!


----------



## Wojo1226

csclemons said:


> I wish I could send to your kiddos, but we will be going in September.  If you would be willing to send a postcard to my DDs, I would appreciate it soooo very much!


Sure we'll do it for you.  Just let us know the info.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

acribbs said:


> We'll be there September 2nd thru 7th for our first visit and would LOVE to be part of your magic!



Sent you a private message. Thank you so much!


----------



## Wojo1226

welovemike said:


> Could anyone send my 4 year old a postcard for our girls trip july 14-17 she would just freak out. Pm me for info thank you so much and we plan on giving back too. We just love this idea


Hi!  I don't know if anyone has asked you yet, but would you be able to do this for my niece?  We're not going until 8/4 so we can't do one for you.  I put in a request already and am doing this for someone's September trip request.  Let me know.  My niece is 5 and loves the Disney Princesses and Fairies.  Thanks!


----------



## molliewalks

acribbs said:


> Hello there!
> 
> We're taking my daughter (age 7) to Disney for the first time the first week of September.  This is also MY first time, so I'm pretty excited. I'm trying to figure out an amazing way to tell her about the trip...
> 
> Is anyone going say in JULY and/or AUGUST who could ANNOUNCE the trip to her via a postcard from Disney?
> 
> Details:
> 
> She's not big into Princesses, but loves just about anything else.
> We will arrive at Disney World on September 2nd staying til September 7th.
> She goes back to school (big time 2nd Grader, doncha know, on September 9th).
> We're staying in the Caribbean Resort.
> We live in Ohio.
> 
> If anyone out there is interested in helping make a dream come true, you'd be my hero!!
> 
> Thanks!



I can do it for you. Going aug 5-12. Sent you a pm


----------



## welovemike

Wojo1226 said:


> Hi!  I don't know if anyone has asked you yet, but would you be able to do this for my niece?  We're not going until 8/4 so we can't do one for you.  I put in a request already and am doing this for someone's September trip request.  Let me know.  My niece is 5 and loves the Disney Princesses and Fairies.  Thanks!



I sure could I'm already getting some for 4 other kids wouldn't mind one more just pm me the details


----------



## acribbs

molliewalks said:


> I can do it for you. Going aug 5-12. Sent you a pm



You're awesome!!  Checking PM right now...once I figure out where to check it!


----------



## acribbs

welovemike said:


> I sure could I'm already getting some for 4 other kids wouldn't mind one more just pm me the details



LOL - I have to get my post count up before I can PM you....I'll try to do that tonight!!


----------



## Our3ps

We are heading to WDW July 26-Aug 3. I'd be happy to send out a few post cards. 

I am also looking for someone to send my 3 individual post cards. 

Thanks!


----------



## tigrstripes

We are so excited! Our 1st family trip will be 7/13-7/19 2013! Our 4 year old is super excited about going. We were wondering if someone would be willing to send him a postcard from Buzz about his impending trip. If you would be willing, please PM me. I will be happy to return the favor to someone while we are there. Thanks!


----------



## Wojo1226

welovemike said:


> I sure could I'm already getting some for 4 other kids wouldn't mind one more just pm me the details


Thank you soooo much!!  I PMed you the info!!  You are a the Fairy Godmother!  Thanks again!!


----------



## stitchlet

tigrstripes said:


> We are so excited! Our 1st family trip will be 7/13-7/19 2013! Our 4 year old is super excited about going. We were wondering if someone would be willing to send him a postcard from Buzz about his impending trip. If you would be willing, please PM me. I will be happy to return the favor to someone while we are there. Thanks!



I would be happy to be a FGM for your son!  

Right now you only have one post ... I *think* you need 10 to be able to PM ... once you get your post count up, PM me your info, and I'd be happy to "ask" Buzz to send him a card!


----------



## tigrstripes

stitchlet said:


> I would be happy to be a FGM for your son!
> 
> Right now you only have one post ... I *think* you need 10 to be able to PM ... once you get your post count up, PM me your info, and I'd be happy to "ask" Buzz to send him a card!



I PM'd you.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Our3ps said:


> We are heading to WDW July 26-Aug 3. I'd be happy to send out a few post cards.
> 
> I am also looking for someone to send my 3 individual post cards.
> 
> Thanks!



I sent you a PM


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Our3ps said:


> We are heading to WDW July 26-Aug 3. I'd be happy to send out a few post cards.
> 
> I am also looking for someone to send my 3 individual post cards.
> 
> Thanks!



Let me know if you didn't get the PM. It said it sent but is not showing up in my messages!


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

We are so excited for our first trip as a family coming up. We are having a Make A Wish trip to Disney Sept 2-8th, If anyone is willing to be a FGM for my 3 oldest girls please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## sb682

Hi, everyone! We will be at Disney from 7/18-22 and DS would be blown away if he received a postcard from Mickey before our trip. Please PM me if you can help me out. I'll be happy to send some postcards while we are there. Thanks!


----------



## Our3ps

Hi Everyone,  

I am still looking for a FGM for my 3 and I still have a few spots available to send out some while we are there July 26- Aug 3rd.   We are not picky with which characters, any will do. My DD is 9 , Rapunzel and Ariel are her fav.  DS 6 and DS 4 love cars or Toy Story.  Really any of the fab five would be great for any of my 3!

Thanks!


----------



## McMonsters

Mommyto4Girlz said:


> We are so excited for our first trip as a family coming up. We are having a Make A Wish trip to Disney Sept 2-8th, If anyone is willing to be a FGM for my 3 oldest girls please let me know. Thanks!



PMing you, we'll be glad to help out!


----------



## midgetpepper

DD (6) and I are planning a girl's trip to WDW at the end of August. This is an important trip for us as my DS (8) passed away last month. If someone could help me out and send her a postcard, I'd be forever grateful!


----------



## mommy2emily

We are going to Disney November 1st, would love to see if someone could send my 2 dd and niece a postcard.  I can send you money in return or if that's not allowed will send postcards to pay it forward.

THANK YOU


----------



## jennibug

I'm taking my four daughters in December. Its a special trip as we have adopted one already and are in the process for the other three and it will be two of them's birthday. Would anyone be willing to send one for them?


----------



## lfortin16

Does anyone know where I can find the Disney font to download?
I'd also like to find the character's signatures which I could copy and paste.
I'd like my postcards which I mail to really look like they were signed by the characters.


----------



## midgetpepper

lfortin16 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Disney font to download?
> I'd also like to find the character's signatures which I could copy and paste.
> I'd like my postcards which I mail to really look like they were signed by the characters.



There are many of fonts out there.... let me see what I can find.


----------



## midgetpepper

lfortin16 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Disney font to download?
> I'd also like to find the character's signatures which I could copy and paste.
> I'd like my postcards which I mail to really look like they were signed by the characters.



I googled and found this: 

http://www.fontspace.com/category/disney
http://www.1001fonts.com/walt-disney-fonts.html
http://wdwprepschool.com/16-magic-kingdom-fonts-and-theyre-all-free/

Hope this helps!


----------



## lfortin16

midgetpepper said:


> I googled and found this:
> 
> http://www.fontspace.com/category/disney
> http://www.1001fonts.com/walt-disney-fonts.html
> http://wdwprepschool.com/16-magic-kingdom-fonts-and-theyre-all-free/
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks very much!!


----------



## khaoskat

Looking for someone to mail postcards to my 4 children for our first ever trip to Disney in September.  

I would like this to be the way they find out we are going.

I would gladly return the favor while we are there for someone else.


----------



## disneyworldmom2

I'd be happy to help.  Please PM me with exactly what you are looking for.  I'll be there from August 5-12.  Let me know what characters you want, wording, etc.  There's nothing like seeing Disney through the eyes of your children on their first trip!


----------



## britfish

Would anyone be able to mail my DD (age9)a postcard rather soon-ish inviting her to Disney?  We are travelling in August so I would love to do it sooner than later.  I would also be happy to FGM for someone when we are there in Aug. to return the pixie dust!


----------



## tigrstripes

britfish said:


> Would anyone be able to mail my DD (age9)a postcard rather soon-ish inviting her to Disney?  We are travelling in August so I would love to do it sooner than later.  I would also be happy to FGM for someone when we are there in Aug. to return the pixie dust!



We will be there next week. Is that soon enough?


----------



## britfish

tigrstripes said:


> We will be there next week. Is that soon enough?



YES!!!! That would be awesome,  I'll send you a pm!


----------



## Our3ps

I am still looking for someone to send my little ones a card....even 1 to all three would be great at this point. Can anyone help? We leave the 25th so I would need someone who is gonna be there within the next week or so.



Our3ps said:


> We are heading to WDW July 26-Aug 3. I'd be happy to send out a few post cards.
> 
> I am also looking for someone to send my 3 individual post cards.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## radmelissa

Our3ps said:


> I am still looking for someone to send my little ones a card....even 1 to all three would be great at this point. Can anyone help? We leave the 25th so I would need someone who is gonna be there within the next week or so.



I can try to do it this week for you. I'm going over for a little bit this weekend (got to love living 45 minutes from the mouse). PM your information and I'll do the best I can


----------



## radmelissa

Hey everyone!
I'm going over to Disney tomorrow for a little bit. I live about 45 minutes so I take my DD as much as I can while I'm on Summer Break. Let me know if there's anyone who needs a postcard sent out and I can do my best to make it happen.


----------



## wendydarling826

Hello Everyone,
I just learned that my best friend and her family have booked their first trip to WDW, and they are arriving on the same day as my family.  I am sooo excited and can't wait to share the magic with their children.  I would love to have postcards sent to them sometime between now and the second week of August. I would need two postcards sent.  If anyone can help out, I would be so grateful and I will definitely pay it forward.  I love being a Fairy Godmailer!


----------



## JMNE

I would love to have a FGM send postcards to my kids for our Sept 8-14 trip.  We are seasoned Disney travelers but this trip is my first attempt at taking the kids alone (DH is teacher and has to work) so a note about remembering to be extra good would be helpful. . I have 2 kids, a 6 yo boy and a soon to be 5 yo girl (she turns 5 just a few days before the trip).  The boy loves pirates, Buzz and Woody, and Of course Mickey.  The girl is all about the princesses and Minnie.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyworldmom2

JMNE said:


> I would love to have a FGM send postcards to my kids for our Sept 8-14 trip.  We are seasoned Disney travelers but this trip is my first attempt at taking the kids alone (DH is teacher and has to work) so a note about remembering to be extra good would be helpful. . I have 2 kids, a 6 yo boy and a soon to be 5 yo girl (she turns 5 just a few days before the trip).  The boy loves pirates, Buzz and Woody, and Of course Mickey.  The girl is all about the princesses and Minnie.  Thanks!



I would be happy to send cards to your kids.  I'll be there the 2nd week in August.  PM me with names and addresses,etc.  Good luck!


----------



## disneyworldmom2

khaoskat said:


> Looking for someone to mail postcards to my 4 children for our first ever trip to Disney in September.
> 
> I would like this to be the way they find out we are going.
> 
> I would gladly return the favor while we are there for someone else.



Are you still looking for someone to send cards? I'll be there the first 2 weeks in August and would be happy to send them.


----------



## VirataMama4

My family and our friends will be there Sept. 15-20th, and I was hoping someone would send post cards to the 4 children going.  TIA


----------



## khaoskat

disneyworldmom2 said:


> Are you still looking for someone to send cards? I'll be there the first 2 weeks in August and would be happy to send them.



Yes, please.  Sorry, I can never remember where this thread is, and have not been able to go through stuff much lately.  Will send you a PM.


----------



## JMNE

disneyworldmom2 said:


> I would be happy to send cards to your kids.  I'll be there the 2nd week in August.  PM me with names and addresses,etc.  Good luck!



Thanks!  After I post this I will PM you the info (needed one more post to earn the right to send a pm, lol).


----------



## donna in Oz

We are taking our 4-yr-old granddaughter to WDW in October.   I just adore this idea ..... anyone willing to send her a postcard?  She especially loves Woody, but also any of the princesses would be wonderful!   Thank you all so much -- what a great idea!


----------



## alimbrogno

donna in Oz said:


> We are taking our 4-yr-old granddaughter to WDW in October.   I just adore this idea ..... anyone willing to send her a postcard?  She especially loves Woody, but also any of the princesses would be wonderful!   Thank you all so much -- what a great idea!



I am going Sept 22-28th and I'd be happy to send her one!


----------



## Adrieske

We will be going in early September to celebrate my middle D's 5th birthday (5 months late...gotta go when we can afford it!! Lol!!) I have three kiddos 8, 5, and 2 & would love to get cards sent to them if possible. I would be happy to return the favor. Thanks!


----------



## wendydarling826

Bump!


----------



## khaoskat

donna in Oz said:


> We are taking our 4-yr-old granddaughter to WDW in October.   I just adore this idea ..... anyone willing to send her a postcard?  She especially loves Woody, but also any of the princesses would be wonderful!   Thank you all so much -- what a great idea!



Will be there mid September and will send, if someone not able to do it sooner.


----------



## Charmel

we are going November 11 to Disney World and I would love for our two kids and the two kids we are traveling with to get cards. We have 2 tween girls and 2 five year old boys.  This is so awesome. I can't wait to send postcards to another child.


----------



## Z28KatCar

We are going to be in WDW in 2 days and I am willing to do FGM postcards for 3 families that PM me by tomorrow evening. I will need the address name of the child and favorite character. After you PM me I will write you back to let you know I got it.


----------



## wendydarling826

Charmel said:


> we are going November 11 to Disney World and I would love for our two kids and the two kids we are traveling with to get cards. We have 2 tween girls and 2 five year old boys.  This is so awesome. I can't wait to send postcards to another child.



I will be in WDW the last week in August, and I would be happy to send postcards.  PM me with details if you'd like me to send them!


----------



## VirataMama4

I sent you a PM. 



Z28KatCar said:


> We are going to be in WDW in 2 days and I am willing to do FGM postcards for 3 families that PM me by tomorrow evening. I will need the address name of the child and favorite character. After you PM me I will write you back to let you know I got it.


----------



## khaoskat

Charmel said:


> we are going November 11 to Disney World and I would love for our two kids and the two kids we are traveling with to get cards. We have 2 tween girls and 2 five year old boys.  This is so awesome. I can't wait to send postcards to another child.



If no one else has spoken up, I will do it for you.  We are there starting 9/15 through 9/21.


----------



## caselaw3

Hi guys - we are going December 7 - Dec. 15 - would love to get a postcard for my kids and of course would love to return the favor on my trip!


----------



## weebabes

Hi

We are planning a trip to WDW in August 2014. I'd love for a fairy godmailer to sent my daughter a card late October 2013. It's such a lovely idea and I've done it for families on my previous trips!
Please PM me if you could help.
Thanks


----------



## ecolebrook

We are going to WDW on October 17 and will be more than happy to be a Fairy Godmailer to anyone that needs it! Just PM me!

Emily


----------



## ecolebrook

Oops! I totally forgot that I will need a Fairy Godmailer. Our trip is in October, so if anyone is willing and able, I would greatly appreciate it!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## JMNE

ecolebrook said:


> Oops! I totally forgot that I will need a Fairy Godmailer. Our trip is in October, so if anyone is willing and able, I would greatly appreciate it!! THANK YOU!!



I am going the second week of September.  Send me a pm with info and I will be your FGM.


----------



## bombon

I am looking for someone to be my son's Fairy Godmailer. We will be taking him to DW for our first trip ever to celebrate his 4th Birthday in September. Trying to make this a very special trip for him. I would really appreciate it and I am willing to help another family out with the same while we are there. Thanks!


----------



## 4dclark

We are going to to WDW September 14th to the 21st. It is our first time...our daughter (4) and son (3) do not know yet. 

If anyone would like to help out and be part of the surprise, please PM me.

I would of course, do my FGmailer duties when we are there.

Keep smilin!


----------



## borntoshop29

We are going in Oct. My two boys 7 and 10 would love to receive a post card, they are both already so excited to go. We will be celebrating my son's 8th birthday while we are there. 

I would be happy to be a Fairy Godmailer when we go!! We are there from Oct 19th - 26th.

PM Me. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Svillalobos

Hello everyone 
My husband and I are taking our nephew (10) and niece (7). We are going Sept. 6th so I am hoping someone will send us a fairy godmailer email me if you can.. if anyone is looking for a fairy godmailer for mid sept. email me as well and we will send you a postcard!


----------



## BabyMine2

Hi everyone,  

I am a first time poster.  I saw this thread and just think the Fairy Godmailer program is such a fantastic idea and a wonderful way to spread the magic to others.  We are taking our first trip to the world Oct 19th and would love it if someone could be a Fairy Godmailer for my two littles (5 and 2).  I would be willing to pay it forward and do the same for someone else during our stay.  Thanks!!


----------



## bombon

We will be there Sept 18-25th for our first trip as well and would love to help you out. Just message me your info and their favorite characters. I'm still looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my little guy before our trip. I think it's an awesome way to make their trip to the World even more special.


----------



## sazzlynn

Hi all,

I'm hoping to find someone going to the world in August to send out post cards to my 3 children and my 2 nieces(1st trip) for our 9/13 trip.  I know 5 card is a lot but the kids are 5,5,5,3,&3 so they get so excited to have their own cards to hold.  I of course can return the favor for someone going in October.  Thanks

Sara


----------



## BabyMine2

bombon said:


> We will be there Sept 18-25th for our first trip as well and would love to help you out. Just message me your info and their favorite characters. I'm still looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my little guy before our trip. I think it's an awesome way to make their trip to the World even more special.



Hi bombon,  I tried to pm you but I received an error message stating I need to have posted 10 times before I can send a pm.  Not sure how to proceed.


----------



## bombon

BabyMine2 said:


> Hi bombon,  I tried to pm you but I received an error message stating I need to have posted 10 times before I can send a pm.  Not sure how to proceed.



Looks like we are in the same boat. I tried to pm you and received the same message. I'm fairly new here and have only posted 4 times. I'm always on here reading everything and getting great information. Guess it's time I start posting as well.


----------



## BabyMine2

bombon said:


> Looks like we are in the same boat. I tried to pm you and received the same message. I'm fairly new here and have only posted 4 times. I'm always on here reading everything and getting great information. Guess it's time I start posting as well.



Yeah same here.  I have been stalking the boards for months now gathering some awesome information and anxiously awaiting free dining.  I guess I will get to posting to earn my 10 posts.


----------



## Imagineer2Be

I am going to Disney October 4 and will have a 2.5 year old and his parents coming with us. I have never done this before but think its a great idea. I have no problem doing it for someone traveling after me.


----------



## bombon

I'm still looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my DS. It will be our first time to the world and he will be turning 4 while we are there. We are going Sept 18th-25th. Only 50 days left now!! If anyone will be visiting in the near future and could help me out let me know. I would also love the opportunity to do the same for someone visiting after us!!


----------



## stitchlet

bombon said:


> I'm still looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my DS. It will be our first time to the world and he will be turning 4 while we are there. We are going Sept 18th-25th. Only 50 days left now!! If anyone will be visiting in the near future and could help me out let me know. I would also love the opportunity to do the same for someone visiting after us!!



Just sent you a PM ...


----------



## bombon

stitchlet said:


> Just sent you a PM ...



Thank you so much


----------



## britfish

bombon,  are you all set?  We are going the end of Aug. if you still need one!


----------



## Mommiesblessings2

Hi,
We are going on our first trip 10/26-11/1!!

I have a 4yo DD who is into anything non princess. She's my tom boy. I also have a 14 mos DS who I know won't know the difference, but I'd like him to receive one too!

Please PAN if someone can help, thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## Mommiesblessings2

Oh, and I forgot if there's any November, December needs let me know. I'm happy to do what I can!


----------



## sazzlynn

britfish said:


> bombon,  are you all set?  We are going the end of Aug. if you still need one!



Hi Britfish, if Bombon is covered, I'd appreciate it if you'd be willing to be our fairy godmailer.  5 kids and we'll be there 9/13.  No worries if it's too many kids, but please let me know, thanks

Sara


----------



## luvleedeas

Looking for a FGM for a 1st time very excited young lady!!! We leave october 12th... I can also mail a few while were there


----------



## cpetersen

Looking for a FGM for an October 18th trip for a 5 year old girl and a 13 year old boy who both love all things Disney so not picky   I would love to return the favor when we are there for someone else as well!


----------



## mac24601

We will be in Disney World from Nov 9 through the 16th.  My 4 yo DD loves the princesses (including Sophia the first) and my 16 month old DD loves Mickey and Minnie.  Looking for a FGM for sometime between now and then.  Thank you!


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

I am looking for a FGM for my son and fiance'.  They are getting married on September 27th, 2013 and will be honeymooning in Walt Disney World starting on September 30, 2013. If anyone going before them and would be willing to send them a postcard from Disney, they would love it!


----------



## csclemons

Thank you, thank you to the sweet DISer who sent a princess postcard to my girls!  They were thrilled!  (My messages were deleted, so I no longer have your info... Thus the public thank you!   

We will be at WDW September 18-28, and we would love to pay it forward.  PM me and we'll get them in the mail for you!


----------



## gortman65

Hi all,

We are planning to surprise our 7 year old DD with a fall break trip to WDW (Oct 26 -30).  If someone will be there a week or two before Oct 26 and would be willing to mail a special letter for DD from Disney World, I would really appreciate it.  I would mail the "ready-to-go" letter to you ahead of time, so all you'd have to do is drop it in the mail.

We would be happy to return the favor for anyone who needs a FGM while we are in Orlando.

Thanks!


----------



## jcamo

luvsmickeymouse said:


> I am looking for a FGM for my son and fiance'.  They are getting married on September 27th, 2013 and will be honeymooning in Walt Disney World starting on September 30, 2013. If anyone going before them and would be willing to send them a postcard from Disney, they would love it!



I think if I mail it as soon as we arrive, it should get to them in plenty of time.  My husband and I honeymooned at WDW almost 16 years ago!  Good times.  You are welcome to pm me the info and I will add it to my list!


----------



## jcamo

mac24601 said:


> We will be in Disney World from Nov 9 through the 16th.  My 4 yo DD loves the princesses (including Sophia the first) and my 16 month old DD loves Mickey and Minnie.  Looking for a FGM for sometime between now and then.  Thank you!



Happy to do it if mid-late September isn't too early!  Just pm the info if you'd like!


----------



## jcamo

luvleedeas said:


> Looking for a FGM for a 1st time very excited young lady!!! We leave october 12th... I can also mail a few while were there



My daughters and I will send one!  We are at WDW Sept 18-28.  Pm the info if you'd like!


----------



## Mommiesblessings2

Looking for  FGM, please. Our first trip!!

We are going on our first trip 10/26-11/2

I have a 4yo DD who is into anything non princess. She's my tom boy. I also have a 14 mos DS who I know won't know the difference, but I'd like him to receive one too!

Please PAN if someone can help, thank you thank you!!!!

Very happy to return the favor just ask!


----------



## bombon

Mommiesblessings2 said:


> Looking for  FGM, please. Our first trip!!
> 
> We are going on our first trip 10/26-11/2
> 
> I have a 4yo DD who is into anything non princess. She's my tom boy. I also have a 14 mos DS who I know won't know the difference, but I'd like him to receive one too!
> 
> Please PAN if someone can help, thank you thank you!!!!
> 
> Very happy to return the favor just ask!



I'd love to help you out. We will be there 9/18-9/25. Just pm your info.


----------



## Mommiesblessings2

bombon said:


> I'd love to help you out. We will be there 9/18-9/25. Just pm your info.



Thank you! Just did!


----------



## britfish

sazzlynn said:


> Hi Britfish, if Bombon is covered, I'd appreciate it if you'd be willing to be our fairy godmailer.  5 kids and we'll be there 9/13.  No worries if it's too many kids, but please let me know, thanks
> 
> Sara



I sent you a pm!


----------



## dclaxton

Last minute request for postcards! We are leaving September 7. My son loves cars, Buzz lightyear, and Mickey. My daughter loves any princess. Please let me know if you have a trip planned soon!


----------



## sazzlynn

britfish said:


> I sent you a pm!




Thank you!  I sent you a reply, please let me know if it doesn't come through.  

sara


----------



## peekinglemer

WISH GRANTED!  Thank you to my FGM!



We have been to Disney before but this is our first time going with my parents.  I would love for my ds (7) and my parents to both get a postcard from Mickey before our trip.  My folks believe in magic even more then their grandson. 

Please let me know if anyone can help out.

I will return the favor when we go on our trip.

This will be my 3rd year being a FGM!  I love it!

Tracy


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Would anyone be able to send a postcard/card to Australia from Mickey or Stitch? If possibly, I would love for it to arrive within the next 4 weeks. Would love for my sister to recieve a Happy Birthday Card since we will be in WDW 4 weeks after her birthday. If anyone could help me out, please PM me. I know that postage is a little more but I'd be happy to pay it forward  Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## alimbrogno

I thought I had a fgm set up for both my niece and my son for our late September trip.  My niece got her card but my son did not.  Anyone willing to send one to him?


----------



## goofgal31

Would like to find a FGM for a 10yr old who will be going to Disney for the first time in late October.


----------



## alimbrogno

goofgal31 said:


> Would like to find a FGM for a 10yr old who will be going to Disney for the first time in late October.



I'd be more than happy to do it!  Just pm me their info!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Happy to send out some cards....


We will be gone the 1st week in Sept & the 1st week in Dec.

Please send me a pm....


----------



## skylilly

I will be at disney the first week of December.  I have sent post cards last 3 years.   PM me if you need a card sent while I am there.


----------



## khaoskat

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Would anyone be able to send a postcard/card to Australia from Mickey or Stitch? If possibly, I would love for it to arrive within the next 4 weeks. Would love for my sister to recieve a Happy Birthday Card since we will be in WDW 4 weeks after her birthday. If anyone could help me out, please PM me. I know that postage is a little more but I'd be happy to pay it forward  Thank you so much in advance!



I would, but I think our date is too far out, we don't check in until 9/15.


----------



## MickeySP

Just found this thread!!  

I would love if I could get one to my DGD, 5. Her first WDW trip in a family of Disney freaks. She is a very princess but loves all the characters. 

We are heading down 10/27 to 11/02. 

I would love to do this when we are there.


----------



## McQueen2013

My wife, myself and our two boys (ages 4 and 1) are going to WDW Sept. 8, 2013. I live in Louisiana and would like to have someone send cards to my kids if at all possible. Our 4 year old likes Lightning, Jake, and Sully and Mike, and our 1 year old likes Mickey (although any cards will do). Please let me know if anyone who is there now or is taking a trip soon will be able to help us out. I'll also be happy to send cards out during mid-Sept if anyone needs them. Thanks.


----------



## McQueen2013

borntoshop29 said:


> We are going in Oct. My two boys 7 and 10 would love to receive a post card, they are both already so excited to go. We will be celebrating my son's 8th birthday while we are there.
> 
> I would be happy to be a Fairy Godmailer when we go!! We are there from Oct 19th - 26th.
> 
> PM Me.
> 
> Thank you!!



If you still need cards, let me know- I'll be there in Sept and would be happy to send them.


----------



## lillieandsam

Hi I am looking for someone to send a postcard to my 2 and 4 year olds! We are going to Disney World for the 1st time in October (5-12th) so excited!! Message me if you can help, I will gladly help someone else out when the time comes


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

HI FGM!!!!

Like many of you I have done this for years and enjoy it every trip!!!

I came home today with a very odd PM. Please be careful and please report anything you find odd or uncomfortable.


----------



## sarahc128

MickeySP said:


> Just found this thread!!
> 
> I would love if I could get one to my DGD, 5. Her first WDW trip in a family of Disney freaks. She is a very princess but loves all the characters.
> 
> We are heading down 10/27 to 11/02.
> 
> I would love to do this when we are there.



I will be there 10-13 to 18 an would be happy to do this, if you would please send one to my kids saying they were hoping to see us again.  Thanks


----------



## sarahc128

goofgal31 said:


> Would like to find a FGM for a 10yr old who will be going to Disney for the first time in late October.



I will be there the 12 to 18 and I would love to.   Pm me


----------



## sarahc128

sarahc128 said:


> I will be there the 12 to 18 and I would love to.   Pm me



I mean oct 12 to 18


----------



## sarahc128

My kids and I will be there oct 12 to 18 and would love postcards.  He is 12 and anything boy is fine.  My daughter is 6 and she loves monsters inc and Princesses.  I would be willing to be somebody's fairy godmother while I am there.  Ours would need to be here by October 4th.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Zabnee

Such a great idea!  

We will be at WDW October 19-26, and would be looking for one FGM for my 12 & 13 yo nephews, for their first visit, and one for my DS8 & DS9.  they were there before, when they were just toddlers, so don't really remember.  DS8 loves Stitch, and DS9 just loves to plan - he's recently been diagnosed on the Autism spectrum as High-Functioning.


----------



## McQueen2013

FGM needed for 2 boys for Sept trip. We will be there on Sept 8. Please let me know if anyone will be there this week or next and can send some last minute cards. Thanks!


----------



## Pluto4Me

Zabnee said:


> Such a great idea!
> 
> We will be at WDW October 19-26, and would be looking for one FGM for my 12 & 13 yo nephews, for their first visit, and one for my DS8 & DS9.  they were there before, when they were just toddlers, so don't really remember.  DS8 loves Stitch, and DS9 just loves to plan - he's recently been diagnosed on the Autism spectrum as High-Functioning.



I will be in WDW from 9/22 to 9/28 and would be very happy to send postcards to your nephews and your sons.  Please PM me with the addresses.

I have been a "Fairy Godmailer" for a few years now and truly enjoy doing it!


----------



## Malibustyle23

I know this may be a stretch but if anyone happens to be in the world in the next two weeks and would be willing to mail out one or two cards for me I would be super appreciative!  Please and thank you


----------



## Courtney829

We'll be going at the end of September and I'd love for my girls to get cards.  They really like princesses, especially Ariel.  

I'd be willing to send out some pixie dust when we're there too.


----------



## MickeySP

I would be happy to!!!   

PM sent!


----------



## galaxyg528

Hello! I am looking for a Fairy Godmother to send a postcard to my daughter.  I am surprising her for her 7th birthday.  We will be there from Oct 13- 19th.  If anyone is willing to help me that would be great!!

I will also send be willing to return the favor to someone


----------



## Pluto4Me

galaxyg528 said:


> Hello! I am looking for a Fairy Godmother to send a postcard to my daughter.  I am surprising her for her 7th birthday.  We will be there from Oct 13- 19th.  If anyone is willing to help me that would be great!!
> 
> I will also send be willing to return the favor to someone



Hi Galaxyg428:

I will be in WDW from 9/22 to 9/28 and would be happy to send a postcard to your daughter, if you like.  

PM me with your address and her fav character/princess.


----------



## Nixie

We would love to get a postcard from "Mickey" stating how excited he is that we will be coming to visit  Our dates are in November.  I am also willing to buy and send postcards to whomever after our trip!


----------



## Kaler131

-


----------



## Pluto4Me

Nixie said:


> We would love to get a postcard from "Mickey" stating how excited he is that we will be coming to visit  Our dates are in November.  I am also willing to buy and send postcards to whomever after our trip!



Will be happy to send your family a postcard - PM me with your address.


----------



## msciccone1

Good morning!  We are taking our first ever trip to Disney World in a month and would love to get a postcard for my daughters.  They are so excited they can hardly wait the 30 days we have left   We would love a Mickey Mouse card.  I would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## sarahc128

Nixie said:


> We would love to get a postcard from "Mickey" stating how excited he is that we will be coming to visit  Our dates are in November.  I am also willing to buy and send postcards to whomever after our trip!



I can do this when we are there n October.  Pm me your address


----------



## Dirkey

I just learned about fgm and was wondering if anyone can send one to my son from Mickey for his first trip in 20 days!!
I would def be able to pass along the magic in the middle of sept!!


----------



## Katie In Wonderland

Hi everyone!!!


I'm going to be down in the World October 2-11 and I'd love to be a Fairy Godmailer for my third time (I was one the past two years). I really enjoyed it. I can do any Princess, Fairy, Hero or anything else you want. I'm an actress who loves writing so this is truly something I love to do. I think it's a wonderful thing to send some pixie dust while I'm down there and I hope it makes their day and makes them smile (there's a reason why my friends call me Disney Princess  .)

If you would like me to send a postcard to your son, daughter or a child you know (I'll even send to an adult, if you'd like. Anyone who'd like some pixie dust is welcome!), send me a message with information like name, age, favorite character or character you'd like me to write as, date of next trip (in case you'd like Mickey or Rapunzel to say "can't wait to see you!") and any other information you'd like included. They'll be added to my list (which I will check MANY times before I go) and will receive some pixie dust from this Fairy Godmailer 

Can't wait to share the pixie dust!

-Katie-Louise (Katie In Wonderland)


----------



## jlaalja

We will be there 9/21-9/28 and would love to send a postcard for someone. PM me if anyone needs one!


----------



## cantwait4

We are taking our first ever trip to Disney World.  We will be leaving on the 20th of September and returning on the 28th.   I would love to get a postcard for my daughters they are 5/7. We will be surprising them tongiht with their dream trip.  If anyone is interend in sending please let me know and I will give our address.  I will pass on the magic once we return


----------



## jlaalja

cantwait4 said:


> We are taking our first ever trip to Disney World.  We will be leaving on the 20th of September and returning on the 28th.   I would love to get a postcard for my daughters they are 5/7. We will be surprising them tongiht with their dream trip.  If anyone is interend in sending please let me know and I will give our address.  I will pass on the magic once we return



I will send them one! PM your info


----------



## sazzlynn

Hi All,

We'll be in the world 9/23 -10/2, and would be happy to mail some post card out  for a couple families.  Please pm me your information and what you want on your post card.  Thanks

Sara


----------



## caselaw3

Hi all - I am wondering how far in advance of a trip I should get on the mailing list?  Thanks!


----------



## galaxyg528

caselaw3 said:


> Hi all - I am wondering how far in advance of a trip I should get on the mailing list?  Thanks!



I will be in Disney on Oct 12- Oct 19...if you PM your address I can send it while I am there


----------



## caselaw3

galaxyg528 said:


> I will be in Disney on Oct 12- Oct 19...if you PM your address I can send it while I am there



That would be great thanks!!!


----------



## MickeySP

We will be in WDW from 10/27 to 11/2, my DGD (5) first trip. 

I think it would be fun to send pc - just Pm me. .


----------



## mom2cookies

HI!  We're going to be in WDW from Oct 27 - Nov.2nd.   I would love to be a FGM once again    Send me a PM.   We do this each trip we take.  None needed in return!

Reached my limit of what I can do on this trip


----------



## bankgirl05

I leave on Tuesday. If you would like to receive a post card  pm me, I will do my very best!!!


----------



## ladybub101

Wow!  What a great idea!  We would love to receive a postcard!  We will be there end of Jan/14.  Is anyone willing to mail to Canada?  

Can't wait to return the favour!!


----------



## BabyMine2

Hi all!  We will be in the World from Oct 19th - the 25th.  If anyone is in need of a FG for November I would love to help.  Just pm your info.


----------



## mom2cookies

Ladybub, send me a pm


----------



## cpetersen

Would love to return the favor and be a FGM for someone while at Disney World!  We are going Oct 18-26 if you need someone after that PM me your info!


----------



## laurensmommy

We are going 11/15-23 if someone needs an FGM PM me.


----------



## tish9774

I will be in WDW from 10/15 until 10/22.  We would LOVE to be someone's FGM again on this trip. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## HHMcG

tish9774 said:


> I will be in WDW from 10/15 until 10/22.  We would LOVE to be someone's FGM again on this trip. Send me a PM if you are interested.


PM sent!


----------



## camper06

We are going to WDW 10/31-11/9.  If someone needs a postcard, send me a PM!


----------



## dspruell

We go to WDW Dec 7-14, I would love to have a FGM for my 3 boys before we go (8,8,6). And would love to send postcards to anyone that may need them for their kiddos


----------



## cpetersen

I'm looking for a FGM ASAP. We leave in 10 days, October 18th.  I had someone commit for the middle of September but they never came through   If anyone can help please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## gracer9977

We will be going to WDW from Jan 17-25, 2014 and would love to have a FGM send postcards to my 2 kids and my 2 nieces and 1 nephew.  Just PM me if you are able.

This will be our 3rd time doing this.  Just love this program and the excitment getting a post card in the mail brings.  

I will play FGM to some kiddos while we are in Disney.


----------



## kydisneydude

I would love to be a part of this, I will be in WDW 10/13 to 10/20. PM me and I would be more than happy to send out a couple of cards!!!


----------



## dizzyr

ladybub101 said:


> Wow!  What a great idea!  We would love to receive a postcard!  We will be there end of Jan/14.  Is anyone willing to mail to Canada?
> 
> Can't wait to return the favour!!



Fellow Canadian here and we will be there in November. I will send one for sure - PM me your info


----------



## dizzyr

kydisneydude said:


> I would love to be a part of this, I will be in WDW 10/13 to 10/20. PM me and I would be more than happy to send out a couple of cards!!!



I just sent you a PM thanks!

I'll be at Seaworld November 10-13, WDW 13-17 and then on DCL 17-21 so if anyone wants a card from one of those places I'll be happy to send a couple.


----------



## BBGirl

I'll be in Disney dec9-14 if anyone needs a FGM at the time please pm me and I'll send out.


----------



## wadsworthmadison

I don't have enough posts to PM anyone but would love some cards to include in kids surprise reveal on Christmas day.
Thanks!


----------



## wadsworthmadison

Would you be able to send 4 cards during your trip?  Our trip is Dec 31-Jan 7


----------



## Imagineer2Be

Wrong thread... Sorry


----------



## gingercake

I am in the process of earning my ears and hope to be able to send a pm. We are planning a trip December 2014 so hope I can earn them before then and I would be thrilled to do this...what a great idea to do something for someone else...


----------



## mouserly

Wadsworthmadison - I am going on December 4 and would be happy to send four postcards.   

I have two children I would like postcards sent to.  If someone is going soon, I have one who loves princesses (especially Aurora) and another who is a thrill-ride seeker and loves Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## emailbrittny

BabyMine2 said:


> Hi all!  We will be in the World from Oct 19th - the 25th.  If anyone is in need of a FG for November I would love to help.  Just pm your info.




I will pm you


----------



## emailbrittny

Hi all if you are in need I am your FGM. I did this last time I went and it was so fun. I will not be staying on property but I will be heading to WDW 4 out of 7 days. So I will do my best to mail from inside the parks. Let me know if you need me.


----------



## Sprocket1020

I will be in wdw nov 13 for 10 days doing all the parks can send 2 post cards in return for one! If interested email me i cant pm leblancsnow.justin at gmail.com . Have a magical day


----------



## Sprocket1020

mouserly said:


> Wadsworthmadison - I am going on December 4 and would be happy to send four postcards.  I have two children I would like postcards sent to.  If someone is going soon, I have one who loves princesses (especially Aurora) and another who is a thrill-ride seeker and loves Phineas and Ferb.


.  
I will be there nov 13 could send you some if you wish? Email me ur info leblancsnow.justin (at) gmail.com


----------



## Frankie426

Will be in WDW Nov 2-10 if anyone needs a FGM. Nothing needed in return! 

PM me with details.


----------



## caselaw3

Thank you to our FGM!!!  The kids were so happy to get their post cards!

We will be there Dec. 7-16th - If anyone would like me to be their FGM - send me a message with your info and I would be happy to do it - I can do 3-4 families....


----------



## krt0182

We are going on our FIRST trip to Disney world in March. Our daughters have no idea. It is going to be for Christmas. We are having a very Disney Christmas  I am doing a count down board and each week we are going to do something special. (our countdown will be long..lol!! I want to make it exciting) I would LOVE for someone to be our FGM and send my girls a postcard. I would need it to come anytime after Christmas. They love all the characters and one post card addressed to all of them will do. We would love to do this for someone else when we are there in March  Thank You!!!


----------



## Skyhawk341

emailbrittny, I just PM'ed you with a FGM request!

All, we'll be at POR November 22-28, and I'm feeling the magic. PM your contact/itinerary info, and I'll send out some magic mail! I can do probably a half dozen or so.


----------



## godwin25

I need a FGM for my 3 yr old daughter on her first trip to Disney. She love all the princesses, Minnie, and Tinkerbelle. A postcard from any would make her trip so much more magical. PM me and I will provide you with the address. Thanks in advance for all the people that spread the Pixie Dust and the provide the magic.


----------



## tadamom

emailbrittny, just sent you a PM too!


----------



## islandmom81

I hope this thread is around when we go on our trip next year! I would love for our kids to get postcards from Mickey or their fave character du jour!


----------



## Nana Weafer

We are surprising granddaughters Kiley (age 5) and Devon (age 4) from May 3 to May 9, 2014.  They will get their surprise on Christmas 2013.  I would love postcards for them.  Kiley likes Belle, Devon likes Ariel.  I would be happy to do the same for anyone else.

I can send the address if you send a private message.

Thanks in advance.  I love these boards - just discovered them and am humbled by how nice people are and how willing people are to help make trips more magical.

Debra


----------



## Nana Weafer

Forgot to mention our trip is to WDW!!!  Just sooo excited.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Nana Weafer said:


> We are surprising granddaughters Kiley (age 5) and Devon (age 4) from May 3 to May 9, 2014.  They will get their surprise on Christmas 2013.  I would love postcards for them.  Kiley likes Belle, Devon likes Ariel.  I would be happy to do the same for anyone else.
> 
> I can send the address if you send a private message.
> 
> Thanks in advance.  I love these boards - just discovered them and am humbled by how nice people are and how willing people are to help make trips more magical.
> 
> Debra



We are going Dec 14-18. We have a downtown Disney night on the 14th and could send them out that night if that works for you!


----------



## Nana Weafer

FrugalFashionista said:


> We are going Dec 14-18. We have a downtown Disney night on the 14th and could send them out that night if that works for you!


Thanks for the offer but I don't need the postcards delivered until after Xmas.  I think yours would arrive to early.  Thanks anyway, it was kind of you to offer.


----------



## babybartione

We are going to WDW for the first time, been to DL many times as I had worked there. Our daughter is 4 and our son will be 5 months, his first time to either. 

Extending the offer to send a few out while we are there as well. 

 24-30 Dec 2013


----------



## mancusoaw

We would be glad to send a postcard during our trip to WDW Feb 2-13.

Also, we would love one to be sent to our 10 yr old daughter sometime before January.


----------



## Nana Weafer

mancusoaw said:


> We would be glad to send a postcard during our trip to WDW Feb 2-13.
> 
> Also, we would love one to be sent to our 10 yr old daughter sometime before January.


If you have time I would love for my granddaughters to get postcards.  We are going to WDW on May 3 so if they got something in February it would be great.  Not sure how to give you their information, can I pm you?


----------



## wadsworthmadison

mouserly said:


> Wadsworthmadison - I am going on December 4 and would be happy to send four postcards.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mouserly
> I tried to send you a message but not sure it went through.
> Would love for you to send postcards for us.
> Email: wadsworthmadison@yahoo.com


----------



## FrugalFashionista

mancusoaw said:


> We would be glad to send a postcard during our trip to WDW Feb 2-13.
> 
> Also, we would love one to be sent to our 10 yr old daughter sometime before January.



I can send one mid December if that works for you.


----------



## krt0182

babybartione
I would LOVE if you could send my girls a post card!! We are surprising them at Christmas  So while your there would be perfect timing!


----------



## Gator33

Just PM me with your info. I love to do this on every trip.


----------



## Carminsca

This is my very first post!  I'm looking for a FGM to send my 3 year old daughter a post card in advance of our 1st Disney trip in February.  
I have Breast Cancer and have been in treatments for the last 6 months - I feel like we need this vacation to have something to look forward to and be excited about.  Any help is greatly appreciated!  Please message me if you can help


----------



## Nana Weafer

Nana Weafer said:


> If you have time I would love for my granddaughters to get postcards.  We are going to WDW on May 3 so if they got something in February it would be great.  Not sure how to give you their information, can I pm you?


Mancusoaw: I figured out how to PM   and left you a message with the information for my granddaughters.  Thanks so much.


----------



## mancusoaw

Nana Weafer said:


> Mancusoaw: I figured out how to PM   and left you a message with the information for my granddaughters.  Thanks so much.


Nana Weafer,
I got your PM but it won't let me reply in a PM.

We will be happy to send the postcard.  Already put the info in my folder so I don't forget!  Happy Planning

~Dawn


----------



## mancusoaw

Yes!  That would be fantastic,  Thanks so very much!  Now to figure out how to PM you my info


----------



## Nana Weafer

thanks so much.  have a great trip


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Anyone going soon and mind sending a birthday postcard? Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FrugalFashionista

mancusoaw said:


> Yes!  That would be fantastic,  Thanks so very much!  Now to figure out how to PM you my info



Have you made at least 10 posts? You can't send a PM until 10. I found that out the hard way when I started lol.


----------



## ut*disney

We are going to Disney for Christmas.  If there is anyone going between now and then and would be willing to send a postcard to our twins and my sister's kiddos (one card for each house would be great...we aren't picky  )  We are leaving December 25 and will be there for two weeks.  If you need a postcard sent, let me know!


----------



## babybartione

Gator, 

Apparently you need 10 posts to write a PM. would you be able to send me your info via PM?


----------



## ajvaca

DisneyCP2002 said:


> Anyone going soon and mind sending a birthday postcard? Would be greatly appreciated!



Sent you a PM *o*


----------



## ajvaca

ut*disney said:


> We are going to Disney for Christmas.  If there is anyone going between now and then and would be willing to send a postcard to our twins and my sister's kiddos (one card for each house would be great...we aren't picky  )  We are leaving December 25 and will be there for two weeks.  If you need a postcard sent, let me know!



Sent you a PM *o*


----------



## vacadad

I just heard about the Fairy Godmailer idea and I would love to have a post card sent to my daughter and nephews for our upcoming trip. 
We are leaving November 12th 2013.

Thank you


----------



## SnowWhite1979

We are going to Disney from Nov. 24- Nov. 30. 

Would anyone be willing to send 4 postcards for us? I'll gladly send some out for someone else while we're down there.


----------



## tygerlilly27

Looking for someone to send my twin Goddaughters postcards for their 1st trip to wdw. They will be going the first week of December. PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessBelle0212

I will be telling my children at Christmas we are going to Disney by creating special bags for our trip. I want to include a post card for each of the children. They will be thinking we are going in June but the surprise is we will be going in Jan. If any will be visiting and willing to send them please send a PM. Thank you in advance. 

I will be willing to to be a FGM on our trip Disney trip in Jan. 

 Me  DH
DD10 DS7  DD2


----------



## Skyhawk341

Carminsca said:


> This is my very first post!  I'm looking for a FGM to send my 3 year old daughter a post card in advance of our 1st Disney trip in February.
> I have Breast Cancer and have been in treatments for the last 6 months - I feel like we need this vacation to have something to look forward to and be excited about.  Any help is greatly appreciated!  Please message me if you can help



Carminsca, I just PM'ed you. Looks like you need to post a few more times (10 total) before you can send PM's. But if you want to just email me, I can send you my email address.


----------



## Skyhawk341

tygerlilly27 said:


> Looking for someone to send my twin Goddaughters postcards for their 1st trip to wdw. They will be going the first week of December. PM me if anyone is interested. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



PM'ed you too.


----------



## poohbear158

We will be in WDW Dec 7th - 14th if anyone is in need of a Fairy Godmailer   PM me if you would like a post card mailed to your kiddo.


----------



## Disney44please

We are going to Disney on December 4th for our first WDW trip, is anyone available to be a Fairy Godmother to my two munchkins?  Thanks!


----------



## cujochurch

Just read about this. I would be happy to be someones FGM and send postcards. I will be there dec 30th - Jan5th So if your trip is after that PM me f you are interested in me sending postcards.

And a question...is there still a place on property to get a WDW postmark?


----------



## Skyhawk341

Carminsca said:


> This is my very first post!  I'm looking for a FGM to send my 3 year old daughter a post card in advance of our 1st Disney trip in February.
> I have Breast Cancer and have been in treatments for the last 6 months - I feel like we need this vacation to have something to look forward to and be excited about.  Any help is greatly appreciated!  Please message me if you can help



Carminsca, I sent you a PM several days ago, containing my email address. If you would still like us to send a post card to your daughter, please send me an email! We are leaving a week from today, and we don't want to miss the chance to be her FGM!

If you tried and the message didn't get through somehow, please post here and I'll try again.


----------



## RubyV

Hi there, it's our family's first trip, and my daughter's 10th birthday celebration!  We will be there Jan 31 through the 4th.  Would anyone be willing to be her FGM?  I'll be happy to spread the magic to another family!!


----------



## hhill

Hi! we will be there may 17th thru 24th we have two girls 6 and 8 would looove to get a card mailed to them please! Not sure how this works
first trip to Disney!!


----------



## Erinmitchel

Hello!  My daughter, her grandmothers and I are all taking our first trip to WDW on January 28th 2013.  We are telling my 6 year old the weekend before Christmas about the trip (around Dec. 20th).  I would love it if somone going in Nov/Dec could send her a postcard that I could give to her when her grandma's and I tell her.


----------



## got2seemickey

My family and I are in WDW right now and would be happy to send out a few postcards...If you're interested, send me a PM.  I can take about 6 requests, but it has to be today.


----------



## poohbear158

I will be in WDW December 7th - 14th if you would like me to send your daughter a post card.  Just PM me if interested.



RubyV said:


> Hi there, it's our family's first trip, and my daughter's 10th birthday celebration!  We will be there Jan 31 through the 4th.  Would anyone be willing to be her FGM?  I'll be happy to spread the magic to another family!!


----------



## poohbear158

I will be in WDW December 7th - 14th if you would like me to send your daughter a post card.  Just PM me if interested.



Erinmitchel said:


> Hello!  My daughter, her grandmothers and I are all taking our first trip to WDW on January 28th 2013.  We are telling my 6 year old the weekend before Christmas about the trip (around Dec. 20th).  I would love it if somone going in Nov/Dec could send her a postcard that I could give to her when her grandma's and I tell her.


----------



## runnermom10

Skyhawk341 said:


> Carminsca, I sent you a PM several days ago, containing my email address. If you would still like us to send a post card to your daughter, please send me an email! We are leaving a week from today, and we don't want to miss the chance to be her FGM!
> 
> If you tried and the message didn't get through somehow, please post here and I'll try again.


I also need a fairy godmailer to my 3 kids!!!  I will be willing also to send to someone as well!!  We will be going on Nov 30th - can anyone send cards prior to our trip????


----------



## runnermom10

got2seemickey said:


> My family and I are in WDW right now and would be happy to send out a few postcards...If you're interested, send me a PM.  I can take about 6 requests, but it has to be today.


are you still able to be a fairy godmailer?  looking for one for my 3 kids DS9, DS7 & DD4.  TY!!!

I can't PM you yet b/c I'm new to the DIS boards!


----------



## wyattleefrantz

My family is leaving for Walt Disney world on December 17th 2013. We will be there to celebrate my son Jackson's birthday which is in December 24th. We will be staying at pop for 2 weeks. I heard about this from WDW to go pod cast and thought it was awesome. I would like to have a postcard from any characters for boys sent to him saying they can't wait to celebrate his birthday with him. Please pm me or reply to post, I will check daily. I really would like to receive this before me leave 3 1/2 weeks!!!


----------



## missjackiemcg

poohbear158 said:


> We will be in WDW Dec 7th - 14th if anyone is in need of a Fairy Godmailer   PM me if you would like a post card mailed to your kiddo.


I'm pretty new to DIS boards and tried to PM you but it wouldn't let me because I haven't made enough posts yet!?   Would it be possible for you to be my son's FGM?  We're heading to WDW on 12/21 but I think he'd get his mail in time if you were able to send it early in your trip.  I don't want to post our address here but if you're able, please send me an email   Thanks so much!!  

P.S. Now I cannot include my email in my post to you because I haven't posted enough responses! Aaah!!  I will try it again here: miss jackie mcg @ yahoo . com
(But really it's without spaces!)


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

Going on an adult vacation to WDW on February 22nd - 28th, 2014. Plans are about 75% in the works. I absolutely want to be a Fairy Godmailer! If you're planning on going shortly after that, let me know (PM me) and I'll be happy to send! Up to 6 requests please.


----------



## mrslmoore24

We are going to Disney Jan. 28 for my son's 3rd birthday and his first trip to Disney! Would anyone be available to be his FGM?
Thanks!


----------



## caselaw3

I am leaving friday and will be gone til the 16th - I would be very happy to take on one more family!  If you would like a fairygodmailer in the next week and a half - please let me know - PM me if you can...


----------



## mrslmoore24

caselaw3 said:


> I am leaving friday and will be gone til the 16th - I would be very happy to take on one more family!  If you would like a fairygodmailer in the next week and a half - please let me know - PM me if you can...



Thank you so much! I sent you a PM.


----------



## caselaw3

You are welcome


----------



## babybartione

Will be in DW 24-30 December if anyone is wanting a FGM.


----------



## algg

I think I missed my window, I am leaving with my two grandson's 5 & 7 on the 16th of Jan.  If anyone is going down within couple of days and would send 2 postcards I would appreciate it.  I in turn will send cards when we go down Jan. 16th.  Just pm me your request.


----------



## judypriv

Hi, all. We leave on the 30th of January and I need one for my Kids. I am also happy to do up to five as well when we go. I did PM some people but no one got back to me so I'm still looking! Thanks!


----------



## algg

Will be glad to do it, though do not know if it would make it to you in time since will not be at Disney until 1-17-14.  You can pm your information if you would like me to try, maybe someone else will be there before me which would give you more time.


----------



## Gator33

Can send out some postcards Jan 24.
I do this every trip. Just PM me your mailing info and what message you would like.


----------



## mrslmoore24

We are going January 28 and can send a couple postcards. PM me if you need some!


----------



## leesakay

Looking for a fairy godmailer for my little princess. Need to receive by beginning of Feb. Message me if think might be able to help. Thanks so much!


----------



## nikkimomma1780

Hello,
I'm planning a trip for my son and I come early February 2014.  I just learned about this idea of receiving a postcard before the trip and my son would flip.  I know its getting late in the game as a card would need to be mailed out by mid-late January in order to get here on time.  If anyone is willing to help a momma out please let me know.  I'm also willing to send a few while we are there as well!  Thanks for considering.


----------



## puppytrainer

A friend of mine and her family are headed to WDW late Feb for the first and possibly only time. I would love it if someone could send cards to each of her 3 girls.. Please PM me if you can help. We'll be heading down in June and will be more than happy to return the favor!


----------



## Aprilgirl33

I know its is probably late, but I'm new to the whole Disney thing and just decided to take our 2 toddlers to Disney! We are so excited. And so are they- I am looking to find a fairy god mailer for them! We leave on January 28. We are in Toronto Canada so hoping to get someone leaving in the next few days I guess, to mail us a postcard to get the boys excited! Thank you so much! Hope this is the first trip of many!!


----------



## gilliansmommy

We are going April 12-19 and would love to have postcards sent to my girlies. They are 8 and 10 and love everything princess. 8Y loves the new princess Anna, Rapunzel, and Minnie mouse. My 10y love Queen Elsa, Tiana, Belle, Minnie and anything with the nerd Disney characters. Thanks. I would to do it for someone when I am there.


----------



## lauramichele

We are taking our daughter on her first WDW trip the week of 2-23.  She is crazy about Mickey and Goofy (and the other Mickey Mouse Clubhouse characters).

Is there anyone out there who could serve as her FGM within the next few weeks?

I can serve as a FGM during our trip!

Please PM if you could be her FGM and I can pass along address info.

Thanks so much!


----------



## gracer9977

I am leaving on Friday and will be at WDW from Jan 17th - 24th if you would like me to send you some postcards.  Willing to send out 5-6 cards, just PM me if you are interested.  This will be my 3rd time doing this.


----------



## caselaw3

gracer9977 said:


> I am leaving on Friday and will be at WDW from Jan 17th - 24th if you would like me to send you some postcards.  Willing to send out 5-6 cards, just PM me if you are interested.  This will be my 3rd time doing this.



Wow - it's finally here!  Have a great trip!!!!!


----------



## gracer9977

I know!!!  It's so crazy that we are finally going, after 18 months of planning and waiting we are less than 48 hours away.


----------



## MommyAndHunter

I am taking my son on his first trip there on March 9th through the 14th. I would love for someone to do this for him in the next couple of weeks. Please let me know if you are going and have room for one more on your list. We would be happy to do a few while there if I can do it without him knowing (don't want to spoil his fun by knowing it wasn't a charachter). Thanks!


----------



## dizcrazy

Hi, 

We are going with another family the week of Februray 22nd and are looking for 3 post cards (one for each girl, so they can put it in there scrapbook.)
The girls love Mickey and Minnie - or any pictures of the World (the castle, main street, ball in EPCOT) would be fantastic!

please PM me if you can help us out!

And, of course, I will be returning the magic!!!  Please PM me if traveling after my dates (2/22-3/1)


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

MamaGripsLuvsWDW said:


> Going on an adult vacation to WDW on February 22nd - 28th, 2014. Plans are about 75% in the works. I absolutely want to be a Fairy Godmailer! If you're planning on going shortly after that, let me know (PM me) and I'll be happy to send! Up to 6 requests please.



Hello all! Plans are 100%!!! I've gotten two requests to be a fairy godmailer, taking 4 more requests! 

February 22nd - February 28th!


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

gilliansmommy said:


> We are going April 12-19 and would love to have postcards sent to my girlies. They are 8 and 10 and love everything princess. 8Y loves the new princess Anna, Rapunzel, and Minnie mouse. My 10y love Queen Elsa, Tiana, Belle, Minnie and anything with the nerd Disney characters. Thanks. I would to do it for someone when I am there.



Got your message, but I've not posted enough on the boards so it wouldn't let me reply!! I'll be glad to do this for you! 

Message me your address and girls' names! 

Tracy


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

MommyAndHunter said:


> I am taking my son on his first trip there on March 9th through the 14th. I would love for someone to do this for him in the next couple of weeks. Please let me know if you are going and have room for one more on your list. We would be happy to do a few while there if I can do it without him knowing (don't want to spoil his fun by knowing it wasn't a charachter). Thanks!



Hey there! I can do this for you! I will be there February 22 - 28th and will try to get it in the mail first thing once I get there. Obviously you'll get it right before you guys leave 

I see you only have one post so you may not be able to send me a message (took me 10 posts to be able to reply to someone). 

Anyone else know how to get around that?


----------



## luvdsny2014

This is such a MAGICAL idea!    I would love it if someone would be willing to send my son and 2 nieces (their first visit) cards before our trip. We are visiting WDW leaving on May 31st. I will gladly pay it forward.   Thank you!


----------



## judypriv

Leaving in NINE days! I am happy to do FIVE mailers. please PM me!


----------



## joelyfaithsmommy

We will be at Disney March 5-16th and would love it if postcards could be sent to our kids prior to. 

We have four littles, but only two postcards are requested.
If anyone can do that for us, plmk.

Also I'd love to send to someone else's kids as I've done in  years past. LMK if I can help someone out. 

thanks!


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

joelyfaithsmommy said:


> We will be at Disney March 5-16th and would love it if postcards could be sent to our kids prior to.  We have four littles, but only two postcards are requested. If anyone can do that for us, plmk.  Also I'd love to send to someone else's kids as I've done in  years past. LMK if I can help someone out.  thanks!



I can do this for you! I'll be there February 22-28. )


----------



## babyonboard14

I will be taking my nephews (2 and 5) to Disney World for their 1st trip March 29-April 2. I would love for them to get a postcard! Just one of the classic characters would be perfect. I can also send out a couple on our trip. 

Thanks!


----------



## Canooknic

babyonboard14 said:


> I will be taking my nephews (2 and 5) to Disney World for their 1st trip March 29-April 2. I would love for them to get a postcard! Just one of the classic characters would be perfect. I can also send out a couple on our trip.
> 
> Thanks!



I can do this for you! PM me your nephew's details xx


----------



## RubyV

I am arriving the evening of the 31st and can send out 2-3 postcards.  

(It's my first trip - can i get and mail out postcards on property?)


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

RubyV said:


> I am arriving the evening of the 31st and can send out 2-3 postcards.  (It's my first trip - can i get and mail out postcards on property?)



I've read they are really hard to find. I plan on grabbing postcards at the airport.


----------



## judypriv

There are always post cards in the resorts stores and in the Emporium on Main Street. All the little after ride shops usually have a few too. i always bring STAMPS though 'cause it's easier. 

Anyway, I am leaving in SIX days and have room for 4 more people? Anyone need a mailer?


----------



## noahdove

I would love to have Fairy Godmailers for my grandchildren. I have two and we will arrive at All Star Movies on May 4, 2014. Thank you...


----------



## RubyV

noahdove said:
			
		

> I would love to have Fairy Godmailers for my grandchildren. I have two and we will arrive at All Star Movies on May 4, 2014. Thank you...



PM me your information.


----------



## weebabes

Hi
Do you still have space for one more fairy godmother duty? I would love a card to be sent to my daughter. We are planning our trip for August 2014.
Wendy


----------



## aubreysmom09

IF anyone is going soon I would like one for my DD. We are going in 4 weeks, and I would like to get her excited. I will also send one out when we go on our trip 2/27.


----------



## weebabes

Hi
I will be at WDW at end of August 2014 and would love to send postcards for up to 10 kids. Let private message me if I can help


----------



## rescuetink

MamaGripsLuvsWDW said:


> I've read they are really hard to find. I plan on grabbing postcards at the airport.



If you know how many cards your sending sometimes you can get them cheaper near where you live, and fill them out and have them ready for mailing by the time you arrive!!


----------



## Dchance

We have six kids in our group (but it would only be three postcards because it's three brother/sister combos)...going March 21-28.  We would LOVE for them to get a postcard maybe sometime in February or early March.  I'd be willing to return the favor as well!!  Anyone willing?


----------



## RubyV

Dchance said:


> We have six kids in our group (but it would only be three postcards because it's three brother/sister combos)...going March 21-28.  We would LOVE for them to get a postcard maybe sometime in February or early March.  I'd be willing to return the favor as well!!  Anyone willing?



PM me, and Tinkerbell will send them a card next week.


----------



## myriamb

We are taking our 4 kids to DW 6/1/2014. Our grandsons are 3 and 5 and this will be their first trip. My son is 9 and our handicap daughter is 18 (but still believes in the magic of pixie dust ). We are looking for a FGM for them. I will gladly return the favor just PM me.


----------



## myriamb

Happy Birthday!


----------



## myriamb

Looking for someone who would like a Fairy Godmother. My family and I are going to WDW and would be happy to send postcards!


----------



## stace1214

This is soooo last minute, but we're going Feb 15th, any chance someone is going this week or is already there and would want to send a postcard to my kiddos?


----------



## Carter1408

I am looking for someone to mail  my three year old son Carter David Browning......... he Loves any Disney Character really but some of his favorites are Toy Story, Planes and all the Originals Mickey, Goofy ETC. This will be his first time going and it will also be my husbands ( keith Browning) first time! My sister Brittany "Aunt Bee Bee" is coming with us along with my Mom and Dad aka GranMa & Granpa. We are so excited to surprise him the morning of that we are going to Disney........The dates are Feb 15th - Feb 22nd.  so I can give you our address......this will be greatly appreciated and I would love to return the favor! Thanking you in advance! 

Sarah Browning


----------



## Carter1408

We are going the same day as you all!!!!! I am looking for someone to mail my son something too!!!!

Sarah


----------



## KaLyn

Long shot...I'm looking for someone to mail out 2 postcards for my girls the week after Easter.   They are finding out about our trip on Easter Sunday and we leave just 14 days later.  Is anyone available??


----------



## judypriv

Leaving tomorrow! Any last minute FGM requests PM me ASAP!


----------



## Slapster

Will be there May 20 - 26, can mail up to 5 cards. PM me your details if you'd like me to send you or your kids something before their summer trip!


----------



## firsttimedisneymomma

KaLyn said:


> Long shot...I'm looking for someone to mail out 2 postcards for my girls the week after Easter.   They are finding out about our trip on Easter Sunday and we leave just 14 days later.  Is anyone available??


We will be there April 24-27.  Is that too late?


----------



## firsttimedisneymomma

weebabes said:


> Hi
> Do you still have space for one more fairy godmother duty? I would love a card to be sent to my daughter. We are planning our trip for August 2014.
> Wendy


We are headed to Disney on April 24.  PM me your info and I will be happy to send!


----------



## firsttimedisneymomma

We are traveling April 24-27 for our daughter's first of many trips to Disney!  I would love for her to receive a postcard each month as we get closer to the trip.  She really has no idea what she is in for during our visit.


----------



## davep18

We are travelling from April 9 - 16.  The first 2 days are at Universal, the rest in Disney World.  I'd be happy to help somebody out when I'm there.   

I have two children, Harrison and Vivian.  They know about the trip but getting a postcard would be an awesome treat.

If anybody can send a pair of postcards, please PM me for my address information.  


Thanks!

-David.


----------



## KaLyn

firsttimedisneymomma said:


> We will be there April 24-27.  Is that too late?



That would be great!  I'll message you.


----------



## aj2hall

This is a last minute request, but I would be so grateful if anyone traveling in the next 2 weeks could mail my boys a postcard.  We'll be there Feb 19 - March 3 and I'm happy to pay it forward


----------



## firsttimedisneymomma

Got it!


----------



## firsttimedisneymomma

Got it!  I don't have the ability to send messages yet but I got yours and will send!


----------



## firsttimedisneymomma

Got your PM!  I will send each a card. 



KaLyn said:


> Long shot...I'm looking for someone to mail out 2 postcards for my girls the week after Easter.   They are finding out about our trip on Easter Sunday and we leave just 14 days later.  Is anyone available??


----------



## KaLyn

firsttimedisneymomma said:


> Got your PM!  I will send each a card.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  They will be thrilled!


----------



## egpmama

Hi! My family is going to Disney World March 1-7 and I have 2 girls (4 & 2) who would love to get a postcard before then! If someone is going very soon (lucky!) we'd love to join the fun!   

I'm also willing to send a few on our trip- so anyone who is going later than March is welcome to PM me. Thank you!


----------



## firsttimedisneymomma

judypriv said:


> Leaving tomorrow! Any last minute FGM requests PM me ASAP!


Wow...you LOVE Disney!!  Hope I can say that we've been this many times in the future!


----------



## MOUSELOVER171

Hi! My family is going to BWV May 25-June 1 and I have 1 boy (2) who would love to get a postcard before then!  We'd love to join in on all the fun!


----------



## RubyV

I'm on property now and can send out two more,  but must pm me by midnight before I turn into a pumpkin.


----------



## aj2hall

egpmama said:


> Hi! My family is going to Disney World March 1-7 and I have 2 girls (4 & 2) who would love to get a postcard before then! If someone is going very soon (lucky!) we'd love to join the fun!
> 
> I'm also willing to send a few on our trip- so anyone who is going later than March is welcome to PM me. Thank you!



If you don't think its too late, we're leaving Feb 19 and Feb 21 will be our first day at Disney. I would be happy to send a postcard.  Just send me a pm with the details


----------



## amryn21

I have a request if possible. We went to Disney in December and I have looked everywhere since we have got home and I can not find our Ralph and Vanellope autograph cards. If someone could get me another set I would appreciate it.


----------



## egpmama

aj2hall said:


> If you don't think its too late, we're leaving Feb 19 and Feb 21 will be our first day at Disney. I would be happy to send a postcard.  Just send me a pm with the details



I sent you a PM, thank you so much!


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

MommyAndHunter said:


> I am taking my son on his first trip there on March 9th through the 14th. I would love for someone to do this for him in the next couple of weeks. Please let me know if you are going and have room for one more on your list. We would be happy to do a few while there if I can do it without him knowing (don't want to spoil his fun by knowing it wasn't a charachter). Thanks!



Headed there in 20 days! Please let me know your address. (If you've only posted the one time, you'll need to post 9 more times to be able to send a message.)


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

MommyAndHunter said:


> I am taking my son on his first trip there on March 9th through the 14th. I would love for someone to do this for him in the next couple of weeks. Please let me know if you are going and have room for one more on your list. We would be happy to do a few while there if I can do it without him knowing (don't want to spoil his fun by knowing it wasn't a charachter). Thanks!



Headed there in 20 days! Please let me know your address. (If you've only posted the one time, you'll need to post 9 more times to be able to send a message.)


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

joelyfaithsmommy said:


> We will be at Disney March 5-16th and would love it if postcards could be sent to our kids prior to.  We have four littles, but only two postcards are requested. If anyone can do that for us, plmk.  Also I'd love to send to someone else's kids as I've done in  years past. LMK if I can help someone out.  thanks!



Headed there in 20 days! Please let me know your address.


----------



## EmLovesDisney93

Hey all! I just planned a Disney birthday trip for myself and four friends for the end of May. It would be super cool if I could get a Fairy Godmailer to send my friends a nice surprise.  Thanks so much! This website has made my life.


----------



## StefaniLyn

We are heading down to Disney in just 17 days and will be meeting up with some of our best friends while there. My children have been blessed with Fairy Godmailer postcards in the past and it has been very exciting for them! 

I know this is getting down to the wire, but would anybody be able to send a couple of postcards to our great friends because this isn't just any trip for them, it's a MAKE A WISH TRIP! They leave on February 27th. Favorite characters are Cinderella and Disney Junior (not sure if there are postcards for them or not). Thanks in advance!  I will PM and address if someone is able to send a postcard or two.






This is my daughter, Bella (center), she is a former Wish kid and loves WDW. She has Fanconi Anemia, a very rare disease which causes bone marrow failure. Her best friend is Erin (left) who is the sister of Emily (right) who also has Fanconi Anemia and is going on her Wish trip at the end of this month. We met this family at Camp Sunshine in Maine. It's an annual gathering for families like ours where we learn about new treatments and progress and support eachother.


----------



## memma05

We are headed to Disney 4/26-5/2 and would love to receive a Fairy Godmailer postcard! I have  3 girls (5,2.5 and 4 months). We are happy to return the favor to anyone in need of a fairy Godmailer while we are there


----------



## lauramichele

We are taking our daughter on her first WDW trip the week of 2-23. She is crazy about Mickey and Goofy (and the other Mickey Mouse Clubhouse characters).

Is there anyone out there who could serve as her FGM within the next couple of  weeks?  

I can serve as a FGM during our trip!

Please PM if you could be her FGM and I can pass along address info.

Thanks so much!
Michele


----------



## egpmama

memma05 said:


> We are headed to Disney 4/26-5/2 and would love to receive a Fairy Godmailer postcard! I have  3 girls (5,2.5 and 4 months). We are happy to return the favor to anyone in need of a fairy Godmailer while we are there



I'm going the first week of March, and would be happy to send your girls a postcard! I have a 4 year old girl, a 2 year old girl, and another on the way, so we will be exactly your family in a few months!  Message me your address, and maybe their favorite character! I'll do my best to find their favorite  thanks!!


----------



## LadyRayado

MOUSELOVER171 said:


> Hi! My family is going to BWV May 25-June 1 and I have 1 boy (2) who would love to get a postcard before then!  We'd love to join in on all the fun!



Has anyone responded to you yet? We're going March 2-7 and would love to send a postcard!

I can send a few others as well, if anyone is interested!


----------



## Ryansdad0727

We will be there from March 8-14. If anyone wants a postcard sent to their children let me know. I have done this several times and it is a great experience. If anyone could send one to my 4 year old son before we go let me know.


----------



## cpanagiotakos

I will be in Orlando for a conference from March 11 to March 16 and I would love to send out something during my day in the parks. Please pm me if you would like a FGM


----------



## RubyV

Did the cards I sent out arrive?


----------



## aj2hall

RubyV said:


> Did the cards I sent out arrive?



Ours arrived today.  My middle ds who's been a little grumpy (worried that Disney is too baby-ish)  even smiled when he read the card.  And my youngest was thrilled!  He wanted to write back to Mickey.  Thank you so much for taking the time to write to my boys, they're all a little more excited about the trip.


----------



## aubreysmom09

Aubrey got her card today!! She was super excited, and keeps looking at it  It really made her day, and excited for our upcoming trip.


----------



## aubreysmom09

We leave in 2 weeks if someone is in need of a card let me know


----------



## RubyV

Helpful postcard info:

I was able to locate postcards inside HS, MK and Epcot.  Many of the giftshops also sell stamps, so don't panic.  The larger cards take two.

There is a mailbox on Main Street in the MK near the Confectionary.


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

Leaving in 9 days (Feb 22nd) -- still available to send a few more out if anyone is in need! Let me know ASAP!


----------



## lpanderson

MamaGripsLuvsWDW said:


> Leaving in 9 days (Feb 22nd) -- still available to send a few more out if anyone is in need! Let me know ASAP!



I would love if you could send one to my daughter, she's 4. We will be going March 26th


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

lpanderson said:


> I would love if you could send one to my daughter, she's 4. We will be going March 26th



I can do that! Can you send me a message with your address?


----------



## SpringDisney

I tried to PM you, but its not working... First time posting on website (HELP PLEASE)!!!


----------



## SpringDisney

I'm new at this  And I'm trying to PM you.  My daughter is 4 yrs old, and we will be going on our DWV 6/10-6/16 for her birthday. She would love a postcard (PLEASE) 





memma05 said:


> We are headed to Disney 4/26-5/2 and would love to receive a Fairy Godmailer postcard! I have  3 girls (5,2.5 and 4 months). We are happy to return the favor to anyone in need of a fairy Godmailer while we are there


----------



## stitchlet

SpringDisney said:


> I'm new at this  And I'm trying to PM you.  My daughter is 4 yrs old, and we will be going on our DWV
> 6/10-6/16 for her birthday. She would love a postcard (PLEASE)



I'm not 100% certain, but I _think_ that you need 10 board postings to be able to send/receive PM's (private messages) ... once you getyour post count up to 10, you will probably be able to have access to PM's ... enjoy the boards!


----------



## SpringDisney

Thank You I guess I need to send 7 more messages, and PM's here I come (or) should I say "Let the MAGIC begin"





stitchlet said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but I _think_ that you need 10 board postings to be able to send/receive PM's (private messages) ... once you getyour post count up to 10, you will probably be able to have access to PM's ... enjoy the boards!


----------



## DizkneeDad

would someone be able to send my daughter a card? We are leaving March 23rd. I would love for her to get something from Mickey before we go


----------



## Jdogbeanie

We would be happy to send out postcards to a dozen little or big kids while we are there.
Just PM me with the details


----------



## noahdove

We will be going May 4-9 and I will be happy to send a couple of cards. PM me the info and I will send Pixie Dust while we are there


----------



## cpanagiotakos

memma05 said:


> We are headed to Disney 4/26-5/2 and would love to receive a Fairy Godmailer postcard! I have  3 girls (5,2.5 and 4 months). We are happy to return the favor to anyone in need of a fairy Godmailer while we are there



Have you found a FGM yet? I am going March 11-16 if that works for you PM me your information.


----------



## goofymoma

Would someone be willing to send my boys, 9 & 6, a FGM card? We leave on Mothers Day, 5/11 til 5/18. I would be thrilled to return the favor for anyone. Thanks


----------



## LadyRayado

goofymoma said:


> Would someone be willing to send my boys, 9 & 6, a FGM card? We leave on Mothers Day, 5/11 til 5/18. I would be thrilled to return the favor for anyone. Thanks



I can, we'll be there March 2-7, if that's not too early. Just pm the details, and what characters they might like!


----------



## I M Fearless

Will be at Walt Disney World from 6th June - 18th June if anyone would like any postcards sent I would be happy to help.  Please PM me.


----------



## I M Fearless

Would anyone consider sending one back to the UK for my best friend?  (she's a 26 year old child)

It is going to be her first ever trip to the USA and Walt Disney World.

I know she would love to receive one and of course she will have no idea how Mickey Mouse knew she was coming to visit!

We travel at the end of May.   Thanks


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

Disappointed... 

So I had my whole list written out, each kids' favorite characters only to discover that postcard selection is EXTREMELY limited here! (Well, I've only gone into a store at the airport and the mercantile here at WL). All they seem to have is a Mickey, Minnie, a hologram-ish one with a bunch of princesses, Cinderella's Castle, and a '2014' one with Goofy, etc. at least those are the only ones is even consider sending. 

I wonder if finding CHARACTER postcards would be more successful prior to coming to the park. Has anyone tried researching online? 

Hope it's not a huge disappointment for the postcard recipients. :-/ 

(Also, my pen skipped a lot! Bring a good, thick pen that won't smear!)


----------



## cpanagiotakos

I found the same thing last time was there. I was planning on purchasing before I leave. Redbubble.com has some wonderful designs. They are a little pricey but I think the unique designs and print quality are worth the cost. 

Still available to send cards when I'm there march 11-16.


----------



## jessmcmanus

Is anyone there now?!? I'm sorry for the last minute question. We leave Saturday and I really want something for my sons scrapbook. We are going for his first birthday which is March 7th! His favorites are the Mickey gang. 

I'd love to send a few next week when we are there!


----------



## noahdove

I would love to have someone send postcards to my grandchildren. I thought someone offered, but, haven't heard from them in a couple of weeks. Thank you


----------



## cpanagiotakos

noahdove said:


> I would love to have someone send postcards to my grandchildren. I thought someone offered, but, haven't heard from them in a couple of weeks. Thank you



When are you going? I am available to send some March 11-16 if those dates work for you.


----------



## noahdove

We will arrive May 4 at All Star Movies. I would love for you to send a card to my grandchildren. I will pm you info. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Satchel1125

Hi all! Im a bit new to this, I was wondering how I go about requesting post cards be sent to my kids? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## I M Fearless

Satchel1125 said:


> Hi all! Im a bit new to this, I was wondering how I go about requesting post cards be sent to my kids? Thanks for any help!!



Hi,  Just post your vacation dates and someone will surely offer to help you.  

Once people know your dates they can PM you or you can PM them and arrange it.


----------



## I M Fearless

I M Fearless said:


> Hi,  Just post your vacation dates and someone will surely offer to help you.
> 
> Once people know your dates they can PM you or you can PM them and arrange it.



Just realised as you are new to the forums you can may not be able to PM people until you have posted 10 times on the forums - do not fear, I'm sure if you post your holiday dates someone will be able to get in touch with you and help you.


----------



## solarlight

hi, just now registered myself to this forum. Am planning to go to DW sometime in late march.
What are these post cards and ho does that work?


----------



## jenc1210

Hey everyone,
My best friend and I are taking a vacation to Disney World the third week of May 2014 (85 MORE DAYS!) and are in need of a fairy godmailer for one child. 
Also, I am available to be a fairy godmailer to other children if anyone is going during the summer. 
If you can be my fairy godmailer or you would like me to be your childrens', please let me know. 
I look forward to doing this!


----------



## jenc1210

Satchel1125 said:


> Hi all! Im a bit new to this, I was wondering how I go about requesting post cards be sent to my kids? Thanks for any help!!


Hi,
When are you going to Disney World?


----------



## jenc1210

Where can the post cards be mailed from in Disney World or Orlando area?
How long do they typically take to get to the kids? 
Thank you


----------



## noahdove

solarlight, this is a wonderful way to spread pixie dust. You just post the date of your trip and how many children that will be going, then some wonderful person on these boards will offer to send a postcard to your children while they are in Disneyworld.. Once someone offers to do this, then you will private message you for names and address and what your children's favorite Disney character is and then they will send the postcard while they are at Disney I have done this so many times and my grandchildren have received them as well. In fact, last summer my 2 friends and I went to Disney and some kind person sent them a card in July, they were so excited


----------



## MatoMany

I use to do this for friends all the time but no one in my circle needs/wants any post cards currently so Id love to be able to spend some pixie dust to others.. Im going to WDW from March 5th to the 15th. I can send as many as 10 post cards to people so if anyone is needing one please PM me. Hopefully I can make someone smile


----------



## maggie24

Going to WDW in March? I would love to have a FGM sent to my daughter please.  We are going to be there the first week of April so if anyone is available to send one out during your trip  in the next few weeks I would love to be added.


----------



## MatoMany

maggie24 said:


> Going to WDW in March? I would love to have a FGM sent to my daughter please.  We are going to be there the first week of April so if anyone is available to send one out during your trip  in the next few weeks I would love to be added.



If you can PM me Id be glad to.. Im going in 8 days!


----------



## Satchel1125

We are going 9/3-9/13.....and we can't wait!!! Haha


----------



## RubyV

jenc1210 said:


> Where can the post cards be mailed from in Disney World or Orlando area?
> How long do they typically take to get to the kids?
> Thank you



There is a mailbox on Main Street near the Confectionary in the MK.  I'm sure the other parks have them too.  The kids I mailed them to got them within 3 days.  

The gift shops in the parks sell postcards and stamps.


----------



## noahdove

Each resort has a mailbox near the pay phones also.


----------



## jenc1210

RubyV said:


> There is a mailbox on Main Street near the Confectionary in the MK.  I'm sure the other parks have them too.  The kids I mailed them to got them within 3 days.
> 
> The gift shops in the parks sell postcards and stamps.


Thank you!


----------



## jenc1210

noahdove said:


> Each resort has a mailbox near the pay phones also.


Thank you!


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

jenc1210 said:


> Where can the post cards be mailed from in Disney World or Orlando area? How long do they typically take to get to the kids? Thank you



There are mail drops all along Main Street. You can't miss them.


----------



## lpanderson

We will be in Disney from March 26th-31st if anyone would like a postcard mailed to them


----------



## jenc1210

lpanderson said:


> We will be in Disney from March 26th-31st if anyone would like a postcard mailed to them


Hello,
We are going at the end of May. Could you send a postcard to my baby when you go?


----------



## Nana2Callie

We are going to be in the parks May 17 and need a post card for GD please.  Also, would be happy to send one while we are there.


----------



## KelleyK75

I will be in Disney World March 22-29 and would love to help out.  If you want a postcard please PM me by March 20.


----------



## momof2buffalo

We will be in Disney May 25-29, anyone want to send my kids a postcard from Goofy? We can reciprocate in May!


----------



## KelleyK75

momof2buffalo said:


> We will be in Disney May 25-29, anyone want to send my kids a postcard from Goofy? We can reciprocate in May!




Sure, PM me your info.  If you can't PM me (I think you have to have a certain number of posts before you PM) I can try to PM you now.


----------



## momof2buffalo

Cannot reply but will try to post a few things it get up to 10


----------



## KelleyK75

momof2buffalo said:


> Cannot reply but will try to post a few things it get up to 10



Ok, looks like you are almost at 10, so just PM me when you get there.


----------



## trara1375

Our little princess will have her first visit in May...I know she'd love a note from any princess (but also understand they are a little harder to come by) or may be a Fairy Godmother in Training expecting to see her soon (she's doing BBB when we are there).  Either of these would be REALLY special, but really, just a card about "We'll see you real soon" would make her day.

We'll try to send a couple out in May to "Pass it forward"

PM me if you'd like to make a little princess's day!


----------



## trara1375

trara1375 said:


> Our little princess will have her first visit in May...I know she'd love a note from any princess (but also understand they are a little harder to come by) or may be a Fairy Godmother in Training expecting to see her soon (she's doing BBB when we are there).  Either of these would be REALLY special, but really, just a card about "We'll see you real soon" would make her day.
> 
> We'll try to send a couple out in May to "Pass it forward"
> 
> PM me if you'd like to make a little princess's day!
> 
> I should mention...we have 2 boys as well...they're older and had this experience on our last trip, and still have their postcards!



Change in plans, we've had to postpone our vacation until next spring.  Please disregard this post.


----------



## jenc1210

If anyone needs a FGM for their visit in late-June or after, please private message me. I will be there the last week of May and the first week of June.


----------



## 1princess2pirates

This is awesome.  We are going the end of this month and would love to have someone send by kids a card if they are going to Disney really soon or are already there.


----------



## epena0607

We will be going to Disney World for the first time in December 1-5 2014 , and would love if someone could send my two kids postcards. It will be a secret and would love for them to find out through a Disney postcard. My daughter is 7 and loves Cinderella and my son is 8 and likes any superhero or mickey. I will also pay it forward when I am there.


----------



## MeanestMomEver

1princess2pirates said:


> This is awesome.  We are going the end of this month and would love to have someone send by kids a card if they are going to Disney really soon or are already there.



I'll arrive March 11.  I'll be happy to send postcards to your children if you reply to me by PM by March 10.    

I just heard about this and I think it's adorable.  

Let me know if I'm supposed to mention anything in particular.   I haven't read much of this thread so I'm not sure if there are certain guidelines. (?)


----------



## MeanestMomEver

What are the best shops to find postcards?   It's not something I normally notice.


----------



## MamaGripsLuvsWDW

MeanestMomEver said:


> What are the best shops to find postcards?   It's not something I normally notice.



First of all, love your username. 2nd, there are pretty much a choice of 7-8 postcards no matter which shop you go to. If I could have done it all over again, I would have found SPECIFIC character postcards online, mailed them to myself, and took them with me to mail them from there. Selection is VERY limited at the parks.


----------



## MeanestMomEver

MamaGripsLuvsWDW said:


> First of all, love your username. 2nd, there are pretty much a choice of 7-8 postcards no matter which shop you go to. If I could have done it all over again, I would have found SPECIFIC character postcards online, mailed them to myself, and took them with me to mail them from there. Selection is VERY limited at the parks.




I guess that would be why I seldom notice postcards!    Thanks.


----------



## 1princess2pirates

MeanestMomEver said:


> I'll arrive March 11.  I'll be happy to send postcards to your children if you reply to me by PM by March 10.
> 
> I just heard about this and I think it's adorable.
> 
> Let me know if I'm supposed to mention anything in particular.   I haven't read much of this thread so I'm not sure if there are certain guidelines. (?)



Thank you!  I am new here so I don't think I can pm you until I get to 10 posts, but will work on it!


----------



## MeanestMomEver

1princess2pirates said:


> Thank you!  I am new here so I don't think I can pm you until I get to 10 posts, but will work on it!



I tried to send you a PM with my email address.  Hopefully, you can receive messages.  ?


----------



## 1princess2pirates

MeanestMomEver said:


> I tried to send you a PM with my email address.  Hopefully, you can receive messages.  ?



Thanks, I got the message but had to email you because it wouldn't let me reply.


----------



## MeanestMomEver

1princess2pirates said:


> Thanks, I got the message but had to email you because it wouldn't let me reply.



Got your Email!    I'll take care of it.


----------



## free2div

would love to be her FGM.....just let me know


----------



## DakotaRose

Our good friends and their three kids going to WDW in August.  It's a first trip for all of them.    One postcard from the World would really be a sweet and unexpected surprise for the family!  Would anyone like to be their Fairy Godmailer, please?  PM me if interested.  Thank you!


----------



## Shanora

I'm wondering if its too late for my kids to get post cards…. We leave on the 28th of March until the 5th of April (We are in Canada). HOWEVER I would totally be willing to send about 5 out while we are down there!!  Just PM me


----------



## Lilly Belle 84

We have a surprise trip planned 6/9 - 6/15, I would love a post card from your kid(s) about what they are enjoying, what their fav ride or character or anything at all to pack in DD-9 backpack to read on the plane. I would be happy to send postcards out while we are there


----------



## mcphotography

We always send back some magic when we go, because sharing the magic is what its all about!  Still have 4 slots available.  We'll be in the world from April 9 thru the 17th.  Also doing a cruise if anyone wants a postcard from Castaway Cay!  Private message me Name(s) of princess or pirate, favorite character and address>

MC -


----------



## mcphotography

DakotaRose said:


> Our good friends and their three kids going to WDW in August.  It's a first trip for all of them.    One postcard from the World would really be a sweet and unexpected surprise for the family!  Would anyone like to be their Fairy Godmailer, please?  PM me if interested.  Thank you!



 I can take care of this for you, send me a private message with Princess/Pirate Names, favorites and address- MC -


----------



## Georgieut

Hi, 9 years ago I was a FGM as someone was for my kids. I have had another child who is 5 and we are going to disneyland and I want her to have that same excitement my older kids had. We are going the first week in June. Thank you!


----------



## myriamb

We are going to DW 6/1/2014 with our 9 year old son, and 2 yr and 5 yr old grandsons. I also have a daughter who is 18 but has cerebral palsy and loves disney as much as the other 3 kids. Looking for someone who can be a FG to these 4. I would be happy to return the favor when we go in June. Thanks


----------



## mcphotography

myriamb said:


> We are going to DW 6/1/2014 with our 9 year old son, and 2 yr and 5 yr old grandsons. I also have a daughter who is 18 but has cerebral palsy and loves disney as much as the other 3 kids. Looking for someone who can be a FG to these 4. I would be happy to return the favor when we go in June. Thanks



Would Love to do this for you. PM me
MC -


----------



## noahdove

I am going the week of May 4th and I would be happy to send a couple of postcards. Thank you...


----------



## buggy2727

This is a wonderful thing!!!  We are going May 2 - 8th so would love for someone to send us a postcard!  And will do the same while we are out there - just PM me your info!


----------



## Caboosey

Can anyone mail me some park maps - Magic Kingdom and Epcot?  I want to put them into a travel mug I have - like this - http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/98/6c/ea/986cea325439a282ac8b38e018fe520e.jpg

I have the mug, just need some maps!  Let me know if you'll be going soon and can mail me some - I will return the favor when I'm there in October!


----------



## blbrodger1

I would love a fairy godmailer for my children, 12 year old twin girls, 10 year old boy, and 7 year old girl. We're going to be there on June 14. 

I'm happy to return the favor for someone else while we are there. Thanks!!


----------



## Shanora

Lilly Belle 84 said:
			
		

> We have a surprise trip planned 6/9 - 6/15, I would love a post card from your kid(s) about what they are enjoying, what their fav ride or character or anything at all to pack in DD-9 backpack to read on the plane. I would be happy to send postcards out while we are there



I pmd you!


----------



## Shanora

buggy2727 said:
			
		

> This is a wonderful thing!!!  We are going May 2 - 8th so would love for someone to send us a postcard!  And will do the same while we are out there - just PM me your info!



Pm'd you


----------



## prinkle

Hi all. We are headed down to Disney world April 25- May 3rd. I was hoping to ge 3  cards sent to my DD's 4, 5, and 10. It is  DD4 first trip and DD5 went when only 8 mos old. DD 10 this will be her third trip. DD 4 n 5 love princesses and tink and dd 10 love Pirates and Jack for nightmare before christmas. Thank sin advance for any help!! And if you need one the week I'm down PM me your address and I'll get it out to you and your lovies!!


----------



## reedkidsmomma

Hello all you amazing Fairy Godmailers!  We are going to WDW May 2, 2014 and are looking for a Fairy Godmailer for our 3 kids. Their ages are 12, 8 and 5. Please PM me if you think you may be able to do this.

ALSO I would like to extend the offer to a family who is looking for a Fairy Godmailer. We would be more then happy to return the favor for someone.

Thanks!


----------



## 1princess2pirates

prinkle said:


> Hi all. We are headed down to Disney world April 25- May 3rd. I was hoping to ge 3  cards sent to my DD's 4, 5, and 10. It is  DD4 first trip and DD5 went when only 8 mos old. DD 10 this will be her third trip. DD 4 n 5 love princesses and tink and dd 10 love Pirates and Jack for nightmare before christmas. Thank sin advance for any help!! And if you need one the week I'm down PM me your address and I'll get it out to you and your lovies!!



We leave Saturday for a week and can send some to you.  You will have to PM me your details, I can't PM yet.  We had a wonderful lady send our three postcards a few weeks ago.  They were super excited to receive them.


----------



## esquared221

We'll be headed to WDW May 2- 11 and willing to send up to 4 postcards. If anyone is interested, PM me! We did this on our last trip and loved spreading the magic


----------



## EMiller2005

We are going to Disney World 5/18/2014. We have a daughter who is 5 and a son that's 8. We are looking for a FG. Please let me know if you can help! We would love to return the favor! Thanks in advance!


----------



## EMiller2005

We are going to Disney World on 5/18/14 with our 2 children. We have a son who is 8 and a daughter that's 5. We are looking for a FG. We would love to return the favor when we go in May! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dreamscape11

Hi!  I am new here and this is the first thread I read.  I am excited to announce that my DH and I are taking our 4 year old DS to Disney World Sept. 7th-13th!  I have been 3 times before, but this will be the first time for my DH and DS and I couldn't be happier.  We can hardly contain ourselves and I am sure will be wasting our summer away in anticipation of our trip.  I would LOVE to get in on this FG experience and have someone send my little boy a postcard.  He isn't picky and loves all of the characters.  I would enjoy paying it forward when we are there.  So, if anyone wants to be our FG, please let me know!  And also, if you are someone going in the fall/winter after us, let me know and I will be happy to send your LO a postcard too.


----------



## Jackupuk

esquared221 said:


> We'll be headed to WDW May 2- 11 and willing to send up to 4 postcards. If anyone is interested, PM me! We did this on our last trip and loved spreading the magic


Hello.  I am new to all this, but we are off to Disneyworld on the 16th May.  It is the first time we have been and my daughter who is eight is really looking forward to it.  I read about the fairy godmailer with the postcards and saw your post about sending some out. If you can still do this, can you let me know and I will send details through. No worries if not.  Would be a great start to the holiday.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## EMiller2005

Would you be able to spend us a Postcard? We have 2 kids and we are going to Disney World May 18th. We have a 8 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Thanks! Elizabeth


----------



## EMiller2005

prinkle said:


> Hi all. We are headed down to Disney world April 25- May 3rd. I was hoping to ge 3  cards sent to my DD's 4, 5, and 10. It is  DD4 first trip and DD5 went when only 8 mos old. DD 10 this will be her third trip. DD 4 n 5 love princesses and tink and dd 10 love Pirates and Jack for nightmare before christmas. Thank sin advance for any help!! And if you need one the week I'm down PM me your address and I'll get it out to you and your lovies!!



Would you be able to spend us a Postcard? We have 2 kids and we are going to Disney World May 18th. We have a 8 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Thanks! Elizabeth


----------



## pghdrumr

Two little princesses will be visiting April 30 - May 5.

We are willing to write some postcards, and our girls would like to get a surprise mailing before their trip!


----------



## MelAR05

Oh my! I just saw this thread for the first time today. What a wonderful idea! 

We will be in DW May 10-17 and would love a FGM for our 3 girls. This will be their first time.  

I will reciprocate with 3 as well when we are there.


----------



## Dreamscape11

MelAR05 said:


> Oh my! I just saw this thread for the first time today. What a wonderful idea!
> 
> We will be in DW May 10-17 and would love a FGM for our 3 girls. This will be their first time.
> 
> I will reciprocate with 3 as well when we are there.



If you find someone to be your Fairy Godmailer, would you be willing to be ours?  We just have one DS4 and are going in early Sept.  He would be thrilled to receive a Disney postcard.  If you are interested, let me know and I will give you our info. -Thanks!

And we want to pass it on, so if anyone is going later in the Fall/Winter/Spring 2015 let us know.


----------



## MelAR05

Dreamscape11 said:


> If you find someone to be your Fairy Godmailer, would you be willing to be ours?  We just have one DS4 and are going in early Sept.  He would be thrilled to receive a Disney postcard.  If you are interested, let me know and I will give you our info. -Thanks!
> 
> And we want to pass it on, so if anyone is going later in the Fall/Winter/Spring 2015 let us know.



Absolutely! I will do it regardless.


----------



## newtexan

We are going in July, will be happy to mail 5!
pm me

I'll edit when I have that many contact me.


----------



## Atrain13

My baby girl because is going to be born around June 7th and I'd love for her first thing in the mail to be from Mickey and Minnie.  I was wondering if anyone would be in Disney World at or around that time.


----------



## Lety4480

My family will be going to WDW for the 1st time August 9-16 this year. I would love to have a FGM send postcards to my 2 kids and my 2 nephews before we go. I am willing to send 4-5 postcards from WDW when we're there in August. This is my first post, so I'm not sure if I can PM the information about where to send us the postcards, but  I'm sure we can figure something out. Anybody interested, please let me know.


----------



## Nana2Callie

We will be in WDW May 17-26 and would love a postcard for our GD.  Also, will be happy to send 2 while we are there.


----------



## esquared221

Just private messaged you EMiller05 and Jackupuk


----------



## momof2buffalo

We are going to Disney May 25th and can send out 2 postcards, anyone still in need?


----------



## jbrinkley9

We are going to WDW Sept 12, 2014, and would LOVE for my son and our adopted niece to receive a postcard before we go!  This is their first time, and all gifts for the past 6 months have centered around Disney.

Son is 9 and loves Cars, Power Rangers and Frozen.
Niece is 6 and loves all princesses, but especially Cinderella and Ariel.

I cannot begin to tell you how much we'd appreciate it if someone could help us out!

Will post again closer to departure for requests so we can pay it forward!!


----------



## esquared221

Jackupuk said:


> Hello.  I am new to all this, but we are off to Disneyworld on the 16th May.  It is the first time we have been and my daughter who is eight is really looking forward to it.  I read about the fairy godmailer with the postcards and saw your post about sending some out. If you can still do this, can you let me know and I will send details through. No worries if not.  Would be a great start to the holiday.  Thanks in advance.



I most certainly can! I sent you a private message. Check your inbox so we can work out the details


----------



## esquared221

EMiller2005 said:


> Would you be able to spend us a Postcard? We have 2 kids and we are going to Disney World May 18th. We have a 8 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Thanks! Elizabeth



Did you find a FGM yet? I would be willing to send a couple of post cards to your kids during our trip. I PM'd you a few days ago but can't find it in my sent folder. Send me a PM and we can work out the details.


----------



## newtexan

newtexan said:


> We are going in July, will be happy to mail 5!
> pm me
> 
> I'll edit when I have that many contact me.





I have 2 more spaces if anyone is interested, pm me.


----------



## ZipadeeMomma

Hello!  Just registered (though lurking for years).  

We have two boys  who are going to the Kingdom June 12 - 19th.  They would a surprise from a Fairy Godmailer.  Would anyone be available?  Thanks!!


----------



## momof2buffalo

ZipadeeMomma said:


> Hello!  Just registered (though lurking for years).    We have two boys  who are going to the Kingdom June 12 - 19th.  They would a surprise from a Fairy Godmailer.  Would anyone be available?  Thanks!!



I could send one to your boys! Get some posts in and send me a message! I'm going May 25th-29th


----------



## MONIQUE1739

Hi everyone, we are headed to the world June 7-June 15 and would love it if someone can send my two princesses a card. This will be the third time we go and the past times they have gotten some cards. Its been so crazy that I forgot to come and post. Id be willing to pay it forward. Hopefully someone can help. Thanks everyone.


----------



## esquared221

MONIQUE1739 said:


> Hi everyone, we are headed to the world June 7-June 15 and would love it if someone can send my two princesses a card. This will be the third time we go and the past times they have gotten some cards. Its been so crazy that I forgot to come and post. Id be willing to pay it forward. Hopefully someone can help. Thanks everyone.



I could def send a/some cards! Check your inbox


----------



## anna's mama

We are going May 24th and I would love to have 2 postcards sent. 

I can also send out a few. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## wdc2wdw

Hi everyone! I would love to be a part of this. This will be the third year we go to Disney World, but the first time participating in the FGM. We will be there June 23-26. Anyone willing to send three would be amazing!!!! I am of course available to send out postcards once there as well. Thanks!


----------



## esquared221

anna's mama said:


> We are going May 24th and I would love to have 2 postcards sent.
> 
> I can also send out a few. Let me know, thanks!



I sent a couple of messages to a couple of people a week or so ago but havent heard back from them yet. Im going May 2-11 so I'll check back again in a few days. If I havent heard from them in a few more days I'd definitely be willing to send you 2 postcards


----------



## redredreeves

Lety4480 said:


> My family will be going to WDW for the 1st time August 9-16 this year. I would love to have a FGM send postcards to my 2 kids and my 2 nephews before we go. I am willing to send 4-5 postcards from WDW when we're there in August. This is my first post, so I'm not sure if I can PM the information about where to send us the postcards, but  I'm sure we can figure something out. Anybody interested, please let me know.



Lety4480, you are going to be there about a month before we go. Could you send a Fairy Godmailer postcard for my 3 daughters? They are 11, 4 and 1 and love Minnie Mouse and princesses. They are especially obsessed with Frozen right now!


----------



## redredreeves

Hi everyone. We are planning our first trip to WDW for September 2014. I would love to be someone else's FGM. 
I can send 3 postcards. Reply to this post or PM me to send me your info!


----------



## goofyluva9293

Hi Everyone! My DD's 20 & 22 & I love being FGMs! This will be our 3rd trip doing this. We will be going to WDW May 16-23 and would love to send out 4-5 postcards. Please PM me your info if you would like us to send one for you!


----------



## puppytrainer

goofyluva9293 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone! My DD's 20 & 22 & I love being FGMs! This will be our 3rd trip doing this. We will be going to WDW May 16-23 and would love to send out 4-5 postcards. Please PM me your info if you would like us to send one for you!



Sent you a PM


----------



## weezyree

I have two things going at the same time.

I am interested in finding someone to FGM for four awesome kiddos who are stationed in Germany with us and going to Disneyland Paris...their first-ever Disney experience EVER.  I am so excited because I have watched these kiddos grow up.  They are ages 14, 11, 9 and 7.  Three boys and one girl.  No real particular requests but general Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy cards or even just WDW cards.

Now, don't fret.  Just because we are in Germany doesn't mean it's going to cost you more in postage because your postcard will going directly through the US Post Office with regular postage.  So basically a stamp and drop it!!!  It's a US military address.

Now, to pay it forward.  We are taking a 9 night Disney Cruise Line Mediterranean Cruise leaving on July 5th.  I will be willing to send postcards from the ship/or when we return to our home in Germany via US Postal Services.  I can send up to 10 FGM and will take the first replies in reference to this.  You can email me at weezyree@hotmail.com to inquire about the FGM request or offer!!

Thanks and Disney ON!!

W


----------



## rewilliams

I would love to get involved in the FGM postcards.  I have never done this so I don't know really where to start.  We are going July 6-12th and would pay it forward for others.  I am hoping to have a few sent to my daughter before we leave...1st she LOVES to get mail and 2nd to get mail from Disney before we went would be awesome.  She loves Frozen, Tangled and Tiana.  Really she loves it all but those are her top 3 as of today!  Just let me know what I need to do!  Thanks


----------



## goofyluva9293

I sent you a PM! 



rewilliams said:


> I would love to get involved in the FGM postcards.  I have never done this so I don't know really where to start.  We are going July 6-12th and would pay it forward for others.  I am hoping to have a few sent to my daughter before we leave...1st she LOVES to get mail and 2nd to get mail from Disney before we went would be awesome.  She loves Frozen, Tangled and Tiana.  Really she loves it all but those are her top 3 as of today!  Just let me know what I need to do!  Thanks


----------



## rewilliams

jbrinkley9 said:


> We are going to WDW Sept 12, 2014, and would LOVE for my son and our adopted niece to receive a postcard before we go!  This is their first time, and all gifts for the past 6 months have centered around Disney.
> 
> Son is 9 and loves Cars, Power Rangers and Frozen.
> Niece is 6 and loves all princesses, but especially Cinderella and Ariel.
> 
> I cannot begin to tell you how much we'd appreciate it if someone could help us out!
> 
> Will post again closer to departure for requests so we can pay it forward!!



If you have not found anyone yet please let me know I can do it.  We are going in the beginning of July


----------



## thrsdbk

I just found out about this.  We are taking DD to WDW for her 6th birthday.  We will be there May 16th.  Am I too late?


----------



## DisneyDreaming48

Every year I go, I send about 5 or 6 postcards for kids or someone who has a special love for Disney. My children are now grown, so I love having others to do this for.

I'll be heading back to my favorite place in 10 days, arriving May 6th. So if you would like someone to receive a postcard, please send me a message. I'll post back here once I can no longer accept anymore.

Let me know their favorite place or character at Disneyworld and I'll do my very best to find a card that will be the best fit. I do try to get the actual character to sign the card, but sometimes its not always possible. I do mail them from Disneyworld, so the postmark helps with the fun of receiving it. 

Also if there is something special you want written on the card, just let me know...I aim to make this special for your child or special person.


----------



## indigoxtreme

This will be my 5th time doing this.  It is so much fun.  I can send 10 cards or so out.  Let me know if there is someone special you would like to receive a card.  Child or Adult it doesnt matter.  Will be there May 24th through 6-1
PM me the name address favorite character and anything special that only Mickey or Tinkerbelle etc would know.


----------



## jujube1209

Hi, we are going on our first family trip to WDW from May 26th-May 30th.  I can send out a couple of postcards if someone would like for me to.  

I have two children that would love to get a postcard from a "character."  I have a 7 year old son who is into anything boy - Toy Story, Cars, Star Wars, etc.  I also have a 5 year old girl who LOVES Frozen or any other princesses...  Neither one of them are picky!

Please let me know if you can help, or if I can send some out for you!

Thank you!


----------



## mouch22

My girls would be ecstatic if you are willing to send them one.   Never even heard of this before tonight...we will be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## mishlove68

I just found out about this from Mom's panel. This is such a great idea.

We are going for my son's 8th Birthday in August 15-18th and I would love to have a FG send him a note.

I would love to surprise someone as well

Thank you

Michele


----------



## momof2buffalo

mishlove68 said:


> I just found out about this from Mom's panel. This is such a great idea.  We are going for my son's 8th Birthday in August 15-18th and I would love to have a FG send him a note.  I would love to surprise someone as well  Thank you  Michele



Hi! If you send me a message with your info and message I will send one last week of Nay, unless that's too early for you!


----------



## jbrinkley9

rewilliams said:


> If you have not found anyone yet please let me know I can do it.  We are going in the beginning of July


It won't let me message you.......how do you want me to send you our info?


----------



## newtexan

newtexan said:


> I have 2 more spaces if anyone is interested, pm me.



Still open...


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Hello,

I am going in 2 weeks so if anyone needs some FG mail I would be more then happy to help!  PM


----------



## I M Fearless

We will be in WDW from June 5th - June 18th if anyone needs a FGM.

Would love to pass on the magic for people.


----------



## wondermama16

I would be willing to send out two or three postcards. I will be there June 1 - 8. It's the first I heard about it but I love the idea. Just PM me.


----------



## puppytrainer

We will be going down June 18th and would be more than happy to send out a few cards. PM me if interested.


----------



## rewilliams

jbrinkley9 said:


> It won't let me message you.......how do you want me to send you our info?



Sent you an PM with my e-mail


----------



## newtexan

I have one spot left for a mid-July card.  message me if you'd like it!


----------



## Oodalally13

I will be taking my parents for their first ever Disney trip to Walt Disney World in June. Would love to be able to receive a post card and send a couple as well.


----------



## daveag

We're traveling down June 29 - July 5. Would appreciate a Fairy Godmailer for my 5 y.o. daughter.

We'd be more than happy to do the same for one or two... paying it forward and all.


----------



## dragonfly03

I'd love to get a postcard or two for my 7/3 year old girls  

I'd be happy to send some as well!

We're going Sept 16th-24th.


----------



## wondermama16

daveag said:


> We're traveling down June 29 - July 5. Would appreciate a Fairy Godmailer for my 5 y.o. daughter.
> 
> We'd be more than happy to do the same for one or two... paying it forward and all.



I would love to be you Fairy Godmailer. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Oodalally13

dragonfly03 said:


> I'd love to get a postcard or two for my 7/3 year old girls
> 
> I'd be happy to send some as well!
> 
> We're going Sept 16th-24th.



I sent a pm But then realized you
Only had 5 posts and probably couldn't send a message. I will be there June if that isn't too early


----------



## CrystalCarrington

Hi there!!
I was wondering if anyone still has space for another postcard?
We live in England and are travelling to WDW in September. 
We can't send the usual letters to Mickey and the Princesses because they won't reply to us... But we still want something to get the kids hyped up.
Please let me know if you can be our Fairy GodMailer.

Thank you in advance xxxx


----------



## Mommytink

Will anyone be there in the next couple week who would be able to send something from Ariel?


----------



## cornichon

Would love to sign up for this... I would need 3 cards coming to Canada and we are travelling October 16th.. would be very happy to return the favour


----------



## newtexan

dragonfly03 said:


> I'd love to get a postcard or two for my 7/3 year old girls
> 
> I'd be happy to send some as well!
> 
> We're going Sept 16th-24th.



I can put you in as my last one for July if interested, I'll send you my email.


----------



## Lety4480

redredreeves said:


> Lety4480, you are going to be there about a month before we go. Could you send a Fairy Godmailer postcard for my 3 daughters? They are 11, 4 and 1 and love Minnie Mouse and princesses. They are especially obsessed with Frozen right now!



I sure will. I've been trying to get to 10 posts so that I can PM. This is my 9th. Yay! I will PM you as soon as I am able.


----------



## Magda727

indigoxtreme said:


> This will be my 5th time doing this.  It is so much fun.  I can send 10 cards or so out.  Let me know if there is someone special you would like to receive a card.  Child or Adult it doesnt matter.  Will be there May 24th through 6-1
> PM me the name address favorite character and anything special that only Mickey or Tinkerbelle etc would know.


Hi Indigo,
Can I take you up on your offer? I can send our info via email.


----------



## wondermama16

cornichon said:


> Would love to sign up for this... I would need 3 cards coming to Canada and we are travelling October 16th.. would be very happy to return the favour



Is June too early to send you out a postcard?  PM me if that would work for you.


----------



## weebabes

wondermama16 said:


> Is June too early to send you out a postcard?  PM me if that would work for you.


We are there at the end of August. I'm happy to send cards if that's a good time.


----------



## shoppie

I am hoping for a postcard for my MIL (first timer) and my daughter.  I am happy to also send.  My dates are 08/22 - 08/29.

PM me if you would like a card or can send my cards.


----------



## CrystalCarrington

shoppie said:


> I am hoping for a postcard for my MIL (first timer) and my daughter.  I am happy to also send.  My dates are 08/22 - 08/29.
> 
> PM me if you would like a card or can send my cards.



Shoppie; You'll be there a month before us!!
Would you be interested in sending a card to England?

We travel September 25th!!!


----------



## shoppie

CrystalCarrington said:


> Shoppie; You'll be there a month before us!!
> Would you be interested in sending a card to England?
> 
> We travel September 25th!!!




Please PM me with your details and favorite Character!!!

Lisa


----------



## Sprocket1020

We will be there in november if anyone is interested in getting cards PM me


----------



## isabellea

I love this thread!

We are going to MK August 5th with my two daughters and my 5yo daughter would freak out if she could receive a postcard from a princess telling her she's looking forward at meeting her (we have a CRT breakfast reservation). She loves all of them but her favourites are Ariel, Aurora and Cinderella. Ideally it would be Cinderella if that is possible. The card would have to get to us in Canada before mid-July because we are going to the beach for 2 weeks before heading to WDW. I really hope someone can do it for my dd!

I will do the same to anyone who would like a postcard (international visitors included) when we'll be in Orlando early August.


----------



## Shrimp332

I would love to do this.   My 3 kids would love to receive theirs and I would love to pass it on to others.  I am going mid-sept.  I also saw somewhere that people had trouble finding post cards.  Is there a better place to buy them...  We are going to all the parks and DTD and we are staying at an all-star sports..  Just want to make sure I can pass it on no problems?


----------



## Tinatoo

Hi there!  We leave Virginia on the 19th of June headed south.  I would love for a FGM for my 2 kids, DD(7) (princesses) and DS(5) (Toy story or Cars)

I did FGM for our 2009 trip and would love to do it again.  

I've agreed to do FGM for another family with 5 kids that are traveling the week after we are.  

Thanks in advance!

Tina


----------



## momof2buffalo

isabellea said:


> I love this thread!  We are going to MK August 5th with my two daughters and my 5yo daughter would freak out if she could receive a postcard from a princess telling her she's looking forward at meeting her (we have a CRT breakfast reservation). She loves all of them but her favourites are Ariel, Aurora and Cinderella. Ideally it would be Cinderella if that is possible. The card would have to get to us in Canada before mid-July because we are going to the beach for 2 weeks before heading to WDW. I really hope someone can do it for my dd!  I will do the same to anyone who would like a postcard (international visitors included) when we'll be in Orlando early August.



Hi! Please send me a PM... I am going on Sunday and will send you r daughter a postcard! Send me your address and what you'd like on the card!


----------



## isabellea

momof2buffalo said:


> Hi! Please send me a PM... I am going on Sunday and will send you r daughter a postcard! Send me your address and what you'd like on the card!



Thank you! I replied to your PM. I really appreciate the friendliness on these boards. 

I also accepted to send postcards to someone when I go so I will be paying forward!


----------



## susank76

Shrimp332 said:


> I would love to do this.   My 3 kids would love to receive theirs and I would love to pass it on to others.  I am going mid-sept.  I also saw somewhere that people had trouble finding post cards.  Is there a better place to buy them...  We are going to all the parks and DTD and we are staying at an all-star sports..  Just want to make sure I can pass it on no problems?



Sending you a PM now for a request for our trip in November!


----------



## isabellea

Shrimp332 said:


> I would love to do this.   My 3 kids would love to receive theirs and I would love to pass it on to others.  I am going mid-sept.  I also saw somewhere that people had trouble finding post cards.  Is there a better place to buy them...  We are going to all the parks and DTD and we are staying at an all-star sports..  Just want to make sure I can pass it on no problems?



Sent you a pm so I can send your kids a postcard!


----------



## CrystalCarrington

Hi Lisa,
I haven't been online for a couple days  So sorry that I haven't replied to you.

We love Goofy. He's been our must do "attraction" since I was 5. So we collect Goofy!!

I tried PMing you but I haven't posted enough. Please can you PM me?

Thank you so much for doing this for us.

I can't wait to tell our family xxx


----------



## CrystalCarrington

Hi again Lisa.
I recieved your message but it still won't let me reply. I'd better get posting!!

Crystal x


----------



## ashleylynnrn

Hi!
Looking for a FGM card for 3 sets of kids and 3 different addresses! We travel the last two weeks of September and would definitely be willing to pay it forward! Let me know if anyone would be interested in sending 3!


----------



## SpringDisney

Hello Everyone!!!  We would love to be FGM!!! We will be at WDW on June 10 - June 16...  PM me if you need postcards


----------



## tootallsheart73

We are super excited about our first family vacation, and it's to Disney World at that!  We are going Sept. 17-24.  I would really appreciate it if someone going before us could mail our two kids a post card to amp up their excitement.  

I, of course, am more than willing to do the same for someone else.

Thank you.


----------



## rewilliams

ashleylynnrn said:


> Hi!
> Looking for a FGM card for 3 sets of kids and 3 different addresses! We travel the last two weeks of September and would definitely be willing to pay it forward! Let me know if anyone would be interested in sending 3!



Sent you a PM!


----------



## puppytrainer

puppytrainer said:


> We will be going down June 18th and would be more than happy to send out a few cards. PM me if interested.



I have room for a couple more if anyone is still looking for a FGM.


----------



## rewilliams

I have replied to several people trying to pay it forward but no one has responded so if anyone needs a FGM let me know.....we will be there from July 6th to July 12th.  I am willing to send 3 to 4 cards out.  Just PM with the name, address and a few favorite characters.


----------



## dmross

rewilliams said:


> I have replied to several people trying to pay it forward but no one has responded so if anyone needs a FGM let me know.....we will be there from July 6th to July 12th.  I am willing to send 3 to 4 cards out.  Just PM with the name, address and a few favorite characters.



Hi I am sending you a PM for our fall trip. Thanks.  We will send out from our trip as well in November if anyone would like to send me name, address and favorite parks or characters.

This is a genius idea!


----------



## taylor5

This might be too late but I am looking for a FGM for my niece who will be leaving for Disney on June 15.

....Found one! =) =) =)....


----------



## FreemanMOM08

Headed down for our first Disney world trip,  August 4-9th and am looking for a FGM for my 5 year old son,  we are going to the magic Kingdom and would love to get him as excited as mom and dad are! Toy story,  pirates of the carribean or mickey and friends would be great.  I will also love to do 3-4 postcards while we are down.  

Tyia


----------



## puppytrainer

FreemanMOM08 said:
			
		

> Headed down for our first Disney world trip,  August 4-9th and am looking for a FGM for my 5 year old son,  we are going to the magic Kingdom and would love to get him as excited as mom and dad are! Toy story,  pirates of the carribean or mickey and friends would be great.  I will also love to do 3-4 postcards while we are down.
> 
> Tyia



I can send one if no one else had responded. You can't PM until you have 10 posts but I think you can response to one. I'll write you.


----------



## Bamagirl43

Hello,  We will be in Disney World July 21-26.  Looking for two postcards for my  children ages 7 and 14.  I'm happy to send for anyone while I'm there.


----------



## puppytrainer

Bamagirl43 said:
			
		

> Hello,  We will be in Disney World July 21-26.  Looking for two postcards for my  children ages 7 and 14.  I'm happy to send for anyone while I'm there.



Have you found someone yet? If not I send cards to your kids. Let me know.


----------



## FreemanMOM08

It will not let me reply directly to you thru message,  only to admin. Can I email you directly with my info? (I am not able to include my email in here either,  I need to get busy on my count)


----------



## puppytrainer

FreemanMOM08 said:


> It will not let me reply directly to you thru message,  only to admin. Can I email you directly with my info? (I am not able to include my email in here either,  I need to get busy on my count)



I'll PM you.


----------



## noahdove

I am looking for someone to send 2 postcards to 2 little children who will be visiting WDW for the first time in September. Thank you...


----------



## soccermomof3

noahdove said:


> I am looking for someone to send 2 postcards to 2 little children who will be visiting WDW for the first time in September. Thank you...



I will be there July 6 - 12. I can do this then for ya!


----------



## noahdove

Thank you, soccermomo3, I pm'd you with details.. those little ones will be so excited...


----------



## kemc

Hi - heading to WDW in Sept and looking for someone to send 2 postcards to my 2 sons, let me know if you can help.

Thanks!


----------



## jrar4ever

Hello all I was on both the giving and receiving end of this amazing pixie dust for our vacation last year. We are heading to Disneyland for the FIRST time next month and I would love if someone could send a card out to my son and daughter! TIA!!!  Edited to add: I will also be willing to send out a few cards during our trip!


----------



## Bamagirl43

puppytrainer said:


> Have you found someone yet? If not I send cards to your kids. Let me know.


Thanks, I haven't found anyone yet.  I also haven't exactly figured out how to find the threads I've posted to either.  If you're still interested, let me know.  I don't think I can pm anyone yet.


----------



## Mandywebb55

I will be bringing my two girls to WDW in December 3-10. I am looking to see if someone could have Elsa (I know, can't be easy) and Cinderella send cards to my girls! Haley and Katie to get them pumped about the trip. Haley is going to dress up like Elsa, Katie like Cinderella. We are eating in the castle on Katie's 8th birthday. 

Thanks! 

P.s. I will be happy to help someone else, just shoot me a message! 

Amandapirate


----------



## puppytrainer

Bamagirl43 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I haven't found anyone yet.  I also haven't exactly figured out how to find the threads I've posted to either.  If you're still interested, let me know.  I don't think I can pm anyone yet.



Gosh, we're leaving Wed so if you can get me your info before then I can do it.  I'll PM you my email.


----------



## dandksham

Checking in July 1 to All Star Music for 8 days.  Would love four postcards for my kids!


----------



## dandksham

Heading to All Star Music, WDW July 1st.  Have four kids and would love to have postcards sent!  Anyone?


----------



## cinderellaelsa716

My husband and I will be taking our two girls (8 and 6) to WDW is August. We will be there from the 17th to the 24th. I would be willing to send two cards to someone while we are there. I would be needing a Cinderella and an Aurora if at all possible. Please PM me if you can help.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jrar4ever

Still hoping for someone to send 2 cards to my kids. We are  going to Disneyland July 13-17. I will be willing to send out cards during our trip as well. Thanks!
   Alicia


----------



## shannonkstone

Hi, Friends.  I have three postcards that I'd like mailed from WDW in the next month or so.  I will mail them to you first.  They will have the message and the postage already on them so all you have to do is drop them in the box!  And I am happy to return the favor or pay it forward when we are there in October 2014.

This is the first time I've posted so not sure what to do next.  

Shannon


----------



## rewilliams

shannonkstone said:


> Hi, Friends.  I have three postcards that I'd like mailed from WDW in the next month or so.  I will mail them to you first.  They will have the message and the postage already on them so all you have to do is drop them in the box!  And I am happy to return the favor or pay it forward when we are there in October 2014.
> 
> This is the first time I've posted so not sure what to do next.
> 
> Shannon




Sent you a PM


----------



## amjokai

I would like two postcards sent out ASAP. We just booked a trip fr the 10th. (Yikes I know) can anyone help me. It will be my daughters birthday.


----------



## molliewalks

we are heading down august 6th. can anyone send out 4 postcards for me? 2 would be my kids, 1 for my mom, and 1 for my DH!! i did it last year and loved it and would absolutely repay in kind while we are there. pm me for details and addresses. thanks and much pixie dust!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jrar4ever

Attempting one more time to see of anyone can send 2 postcards to my kiddos. PM me if you can. Again I am more than willing to send a few cards during my visit. Thanks!


----------



## CRecher

We are scheduled to arrive at WDW on October 1st for our first Disney vacation!  Would anyone be willing to send us two cards over the summer?  


Our daughter (8 years old) has been excelling in dance this year and loves any of the princesses.  Our son (3 years old) has finally burned his diapers, literally, and loves Mickey!


I would be willing to send a few while we are there!


----------



## GranEdens

I have just been made aware of this great service people do for each other. We are taking our grandsons to Disney for the first time, leaving on July 12th.
This may be late but is there anyone willing to send 3 cards to us. Ages 8, 4, 2.
I would be happy to pay it forward and send 3 cards when we arrive there.


----------



## princess5750

We leave for Disney World September 27th!
I have 2 little girls who are DYING to meet Anna and Elsa, as this is their very favorite movie!
If anyone is willing to send 2 postcards, we can return the favor when we get there!

Thanks!
Jaime


----------



## queenof3

I will be in Disneyworld the 1st week of August and would love to send out postcards.  Princess 5750 I can do yours! Message me with the info! I can send out a few more too!
Thanks!


----------



## tootallsheart73

We are going to WDW in mid September.  I will be happy to be a FGM for someone!  Just PM me!


----------



## cinstho1

Hi!  We are going to Disney World September 6-11 for my kids' first trip.  I ordered a bunch of post cards from Zazzle.com yesterday so I will help whomever out when I am there.  I am hoping someone can be a Fairy Godmailer for my three kids, ages 11 (girl) and boy-girl twins age 9.
Thanks
Cindy


----------



## cruisingmom1977

queenof3 said:


> I will be in Disneyworld the 1st week of August and would love to send out postcards.  Princess 5750 I can do yours! Message me with the info! I can send out a few more too!
> Thanks!



@ Queenof3 We are going Sept 9th.  I have a 4 year old girl and a 2 year old boy.  If you are still looking to send cards, is it possible you can help me out?  My daughter loves Aurora (meeting her is our #1 priority) and my son loves Mickey and Donald. You can PM me and I'll send you our info if this is an option.  Thanks so much.


----------



## cruisingmom1977

Hi all!!  We will be in the World the first week of Sept.  I would love to FGM a family.  If you are looking for a FGM, PM me and I'll be happy to  help out.


----------



## ashleylynnrn

I am going to be in DW September 14-27, so I would be willing to send some FGM post cards while I am there. If you are interested, send me a PM and give me details of the name, favorite characters, what they're looking forward to doing while there or any other thing you would like included!

I am also looking for someone to send 3 cards to 3 different addresses if possible.

I have sent a few PM's to people that posted they would be able to do some while on their trips.


----------



## adventuresbymom

My daughter will be 2 in 2 weeks, (she is an even bigger Mouse Fan than I am) she has started to successfully use the potty. I could use a short letter or post card from Mickey to encourage her. I would just type one up but I can't print and have no time to get to the library. If someone would not mind just sending a short note It would help a ton. 

Thanks


----------



## judypriv

I always do my FGM in Disney. I just booked a trip 9/10 so five people LMK and I will send them to you.

I know it's last minute but I need FGM! One for my kids, one for all or one each, whatever and one for my nephew who's coming. 

THANKS!


----------



## danetter

Need someone willing to send post cards to my 2 daughters for our Sept trip. They like all characters. If anyone can do this please pm me. We will be in Disney Sept 12-20 and will be more than happy to do this for others too.

TIA


----------



## leburlingame

Hello all.  I am looking for a fairy godmailer.  I have two children ages 11 and 9.  They are both girls.  My oldest is into robots, pirates and thrill rides.  My youngest is into princesses, disney junior and shows.  Thank you  I will be in Disney World August 31 - September 6.  I will gladly be a fairy GodMailer to someone.


----------



## zrabbits

We are going to Walt Disney World at the end of October and are in need of someone to send us 6 postcards to our kids PLEASE! I know that is a lot to ask, but I will return the favor to anyone who asks. We will be there October 24-Nov 4 and are willing to pass it on to others needing cards at this time. We have 2 that it is their first trip (girls ages 4 and 9), a girl age 5, boys ages 9 and 14, and 1 that is celebrating his 13th birthday. I will send specifics through a PM. THANK YOU!


----------



## coneygoil

We're going to Disney at the beginning of Oct. Would anyone be willing to send my 3 year old daughter a postcard to get her (even more) excited about the trip? It's all she talks about these days! PM me if anyone can do it


----------



## tbia

....we are going in October, but here is the deal....

We are going to the beach next week, and I thought it would be neat to have postcards for my girls waiting when we got back.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Sprocket1020

I will be in WDW and on a cruise in november i an willing to be a FGM if anyone is interested please pm me


----------



## pkelly6

Looking for a fairy god mailer to send a postcard to a 4 yo and a 6 yo. - FOUND! Thank you queenof3!!!

We will be in WDW late September/early October and I'm happy to send cards!  

Kelly


----------



## verleniahall

Looking for a fairy godmother to send a postcard to an excited 1st trip family - we leave September 5th 

Please and Thank You!


----------



## Mommytink

Can anyone do a last minute post card?  We leave in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## iLoveMickey87

OMG... My son and I are going in September for his birthday, could someone please send him one. I could keep it til the day before his birthday. His favorite character is Goofy ;] Message me if youd like to share the magic!


----------



## iLoveMickey87

Mommytink said:


> Can anyone do a last minute post card?  We leave in 2 weeks!!!


I'll look for a postcard tomorrow, but I'd do it for you if you haven't found anyone yet.


----------



## Dadgum

Hello! Planning our first family vacation to Disney in early September!  If anyone is willing, would love to have a postcard sent to my boys to get them even more excited for our trip! Thanks


----------



## musichick2004

Hi there...my stepson has been to Disney before (4.5 y/o) but my daughter has never been. I just read this thread and think it is an AWESOME idea! I would love to surprise both kids 

We are going to be in Disney from September 18-27, so sometime in the next 6 weeks would be great . And I am willing to FGM for a family or two while we are there 

Thanks so much!
Kate


----------



## iLoveMickey87

2BEKs said:


> We'll be at WDW from 20 - 25 August.
> 
> we're 1st timers and celebrating DS7s bday (Aug 21st) and our Anniversary (13  years!).
> 
> 
> I can send cards while we're there - and would LOVE it if someone could send cards to my kids too (DD8 and DS6 turning 7).
> 
> PM me if you'll be at the world or if you need me to send for late Aug/Sept.



Do you think by any chance you could send my son a card?? His birthday is the 12th of September and that's the day were leaving and he still has no idea heh.


----------



## nezy

My niece and nephew-twins 8 yrs old, will be going to WDW for their first time in August.  It is a family trip-which we have never done-by 2 bros and their families.  My children are older and are Dis vets as are my one brothers children.  The twins have never been to WDW and we are all so excited to be there with them for their first trip.  

Please IM if you are able to help.
Thanks


----------



## judypriv

i am still looking for a mailer for soon! We leave the 10th of September and I would love to have a mailer for my kids and my nephew. My kids can be on one postcard if that's easier. Please let me know if you can do a mailer for us! I am also always happy to do up to five mailers from my trip! Thanks! please someone help us! I know my kids will be asking soon if Mickey knows they are coming!


----------



## iLoveMickey87

judypriv said:


> i am still looking for a mailer for soon! We leave the 10th of September and I would love to have a mailer for my kids and my nephew. My kids can be on one postcard if that's easier. Please let me know if you can do a mailer for us! I am also always happy to do up to five mailers from my trip! Thanks! please someone help us! I know my kids will be asking soon if Mickey knows they are coming!



We'll be headed down 2 days after your family ;]


----------



## BuzzinDownToDisney

What an awesome concept! We're taking my DS3 on his first ever trip on 08/26-09/01. If someone would be kind enough to send him one, I'd be happy to return the favor to some of the September requests I see here.


----------



## Mclainlane

We are going to Disney September 23-27. I am taking my 11 year old daughter on probably her last Disney trip ( Its so expensive) I booked our trip two months ago. My mother died suddenly on June 28th. My daughter and she were extremely close and my mom helped me by picking her up from school everyday etc.. My daughter is upset and is worried there is no " heaven" and that her " Whepe( my moms grandma name) is just gone. If I could have someone send a card from " Whepe" this would be great.


----------



## iLoveMickey87

Mclainlane said:


> We are going to Disney September 23-27. I am taking my 11 year old daughter on probably her last Disney trip ( Its so expensive) I booked our trip two months ago. My mother died suddenly on June 28th. My daughter and she were extremely close and my mom helped me by picking her up from school everyday etc.. My daughter is upset and is worried there is no " heaven" and that her " Whepe( my moms grandma name) is just gone. If I could have someone send a card from " Whepe" this would be great.



I'll do it, I'm going Sept 12- 19th. Private message me ;]


----------



## Pluto4Me

Hello All:

I will be in the World from September 14th through the 20th and would be delighted to send some postcards out.

This is one of my favorite things to do while in Disney (and I have done it almost every time I have been - 20+).

I will be able to send out 10 postcards, so if you would like me to send one to your child or children, send me a PM and please include their favorite character and mailing address.  If they do not have a favorite character, I will usually send a card with a group character photo - I've become very good at copying signatures of all the gang (including Princesses!).

Best,  J


----------



## sfarmbo

We will be at Disneyland in Oct. 
Available for 10 postcards for anyone going in Nov.
Pm me names and fav. characters.


----------



## iLoveMickey87

Is there anyone going in August? That can send my son one before Sept 12th


----------



## judypriv

Anyone for me yet? 
September 10th we leave
happy to do five during my stay!


----------



## DisneyFrozen1225

Looking for someone to be a fairy godmailer to my 5 year old daughter and 1 year old son, we are going to Disney in Jan 2015 and would return the favor! My daughter will be having her 6th birthday there!! PM if you can help me out!! thank you very much!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Leaving 9/4 for a few days in Disney. Would be happy to send 6 postcards  PM me with name(s) and favorite characters.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

iLoveMickey87 said:


> Is there anyone going in August? That can send my son one before Sept 12th



Hello, we will be arriving on August 23rd.  I can help you out.  PM me with the information


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

judypriv said:


> Anyone for me yet?
> September 10th we leave
> happy to do five during my stay!



We will be there in August, arriving 23rd.  I will take care of it for you.  PM me the info


----------



## AriesAriel

Pluto4Me said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I will be in the World from September 14th through the 20th and would be delighted to send some postcards out.
> 
> This is one of my favorite things to do while in Disney (and I have done it almost every time I have been - 20+).
> 
> I will be able to send out 10 postcards, so if you would like me to send one to your child or children, send me a PM and please include their favorite character and mailing address.  If they do not have a favorite character, I will usually send a card with a group character photo - I've become very good at copying signatures of all the gang (including Princesses!).
> 
> Best,  J



How far out do you all usually do them?

Just booked BWV for memorial day 2015 time frame.  I have a (currently) 4yr old girl and soon to be 6 year old boy!


----------



## airforcemomof2

I PM'ed someone that offered above, but they must already be "full". I would love it if someone could send postcards to my 4 children before our trip starting on Oct 29th 2014. If someone could help, I will PM you the details, and I will happily pay it forward for someone going the end of Nov/or December!  This is one of the best things about the DIS!!


----------



## judypriv

^ I've got you.


----------



## jaredbeauvais

In 1-5-15 we will be taking our son to Disney World for the first time. I was wondering if anyone could help out with a fairygod mailer? It would mean soo much to use. Thanks.


----------



## Luvchefmic

jaredbeauvais said:


> In 1-5-15 we will be taking our son to Disney World for the first time. I was wondering if anyone could help out with a fairygod mailer? It would mean soo much to use. Thanks.



 Welcome to the Dis  I would be happy to help you. You need 9 more posts to PM someone. When you get to that point PM me  and I will be happy to do it. Do you know how to PM ( private message ) ? You go to someone's name:

<-------Luvchefmic

and click on it the first one will say " send a private message to Luvchefmic "


Ruthie


----------



## judypriv

I know someone PMed me and said they would fairy godmail my kids and I *think* I answered but I don't see any answer in my sent box. Does the person who offered to GM my kids remember if I sent them my info? Dur. I am so stressed I can't remember if I sent it or just think I did!


----------



## jaredbeauvais

Thank you.  Luvchefmic


----------



## jaredbeauvais




----------



## Luvchefmic

airforcemomof2 said:


> I PM'ed someone that offered above, but they must already be "full". I would love it if someone could send postcards to my 4 children before our trip starting on Oct 29th 2014. If someone could help, I will PM you the details, and I will happily pay it forward for someone going the end of Nov/or December!  This is one of the best things about the DIS!!



 why didn't you say something when we " met " in email ?  send the info


----------



## cpburgess

We are going Halloween week. 
I would be happy to send out cards--

is there anyone going late sept to early oct? I have 2 princesses. 

THANKS!


----------



## judypriv

I'm full for my september trip but free for my January/February trip. We'll be there 1/30-2/8 for you spring people. let me know if you want a mailer!


----------



## mpmottley

Hello! My Fiance and i will be going down for our Honeymoon  September 22-28! I'm trying to surprise my fiance with a bag of Disney themed stuff like candy, topped with Mickey and Minnie dolls in wedding clothes! I thought that a cool postcard from Disney would be icing on the cake!

I'll also be glad to send one for someone else once we get down there!


----------



## froggy922

I will be taking my (67yo) Mother in law for her VERY FIRST TRIP  the first week in October! She is so excited and such a kid at heart.  Would anyone who has an upcoming trip be willing to send her a postcard?  (any character is fine). I would also like one sent to my 5yo DS if possible.  I'd be delighted to send out some cards during my October trip.  PM if you'd be willing to send a couple cards and/or if you would like cards sent to you in early Oct.  
TIA, Janeen in Ky


----------



## pkelly6

Here is the conversation between myself and DD6 (7 at travel):
Me: Look what you got in the mail!!
DD: Oh, I'm sure it's from Nana.
M: No, it's from Aurora. (We read it.)
D: How does she know we're going to Disney?
M: I'm sure she saw we were staying in a WDW hotel.
D: How does she know it's my birthday?
M: Well, I told WDW when we made the resservation we were celebrating your birthday; I'm sure she saw from there.
D: (Turning over the postcard of the princesse...) Where is Merida?
M: I bet they were off doing other princess duties the day of the picture. Isn't it awesome you got a card? (Said as I slink away and not have to answer any more questions...)

I've often said if she doesn't become an attorney her talents will be wasted.  

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## cpburgess

We will be at Disneyworld in Oct. (Halloween Week)
Available for 4 postcards for anyone going in Nov/December (or later if they want).
Pm me names/address and fav. characters/anything specific they want on the postcard.


----------



## cheftara

Hi! I am taking my kids to WDW for the first time at the end of the year!   I am trying to put together a gift bag for each one of them to give them on our way to the airport to announce where we are taking them. I am hoping to get a postcard for them to include in the gift. If anyone is willing to help me, I would be so grateful. Thanks!


----------



## madteaparty13

I'll be there for the Wine and Dine half marathon weekend in the beginning of November and am happy to send out 2 postcards!


----------



## dbug209

Our trip is dec 6-12, 2014
This is the first time I have seen this. I would love. Post card for my 4 year old daughter. I will be more than happy to pay it forward when we go.


----------



## sguthrie79

We are going for my DS first trip in Sept  I would love  if someone could send him a postcard. 
I will gladly pay it forward. 
I dont have 10 post yet, so I am not sure if I can do the whole PM yet


----------



## MrsLanduyt

I would love if someone could fairy godmother my husband!!  We are going for our honeymoon 10/13-10/18 and it's his first time!  I'm trying to make everything magical for him, and hey sometimes a grown man needs a fairy godmother!  In turn I will gladly send out 5 postcards while there!!!


----------



## mpmottley

sguthrie79 said:


> We are going for my DS first trip in Sept  I would love  if someone could send him a postcard.
> I will gladly pay it forward.
> I dont have 10 post yet, so I am not sure if I can do the whole PM yet



What week in september? I'm going on the 19th, if you're going before me maybe you could send us one?


----------



## cheftara

I am looking for someone to send both of my children a postcard. Would you be willing to do that on you upcoming trip?


----------



## cheftara

sguthrie79 said:


> We are going for my DS first trip in Sept  I would love  if someone could send him a postcard.
> I will gladly pay it forward.
> I dont have 10 post yet, so I am not sure if I can do the whole PM yet



I am looking for someone to send both of my children a postcard. I am curious if you would be willing to help me on you upcoming trip?


----------



## sguthrie79

mpmottley said:


> What week in september? I'm going on the 19th, if you're going before me maybe you could send us one?



I will be there the week of Sept 14th. feel free to pm me (if it works)


----------



## sguthrie79

cheftara said:


> I am looking for someone to send both of my children a postcard. I am curious if you would be willing to help me on you upcoming trip?



Yes ma'am. Please pm me your details.


----------



## mom2cookies

HI, Looking for a FGM to send a card to my brother and sister-in-law.  We are taking them in November for their first time ever trip.  She is a huge Minnie fan.  I'll pass it forward when we are there.   thanks, please send me a PM.


----------



## iLoveMickey87

mom2cookies said:


> HI, Looking for a FGM to send a card to my brother and sister-in-law.  We are taking them in November for their first time ever trip.  She is a huge Minnie fan.  I'll pass it forward when we are there.   thanks, please send me a PM.



I got ya :]


----------



## liztee123

We are headed to Disney in November to celebrate our daughter's 4th birthday. She would love to receive something if any of you kind folks is willing?


----------



## iLoveMickey87

liztee123 said:


> We are headed to Disney in November to celebrate our daughter's 4th birthday. She would love to receive something if any of you kind folks is willing?



Liz I can ;]


----------



## sbassett

Hello! 

I am treating my sweet girl to a trip to Disney the week before her third birthday. I am trying to make this as special as possible, on a tight budget, and this seems like a great way, and a favor I can easily return. I would greatly appreciate anyone willing to send her a note from a Fairy Godmailer, and I will be more than happy to help out anyone who needs it when I am there the last week of September.

Thank you!


----------



## cnkkohout

My family will be at WDW the week after Thanksgiving. (11/29-12/8)
I have 2 kiddos. A 2 y/o boy and a 11y/o girl. We would love a FGM and would be happy to return the favor!


----------



## camper06

We will be at WDW from October 2-11.  If anyone needs a FGM, I would be happy to do it! Just send me a pm.


----------



## Mom22beans

We will be going in December- spending Christmas and our first trip to Disney with our 3 and 5 year old- crazy yes but totally pumped and want to go today.  So excited to know that this exists since we have no idea how we are going to share the news with our kiddos.  

If anyone is willing to send for them that would be fantastic. Love that this is my first post on the Disboard and it can be so magical!  We would be willing to return the favour to someone travelling after us for sure!  Spread the Magic!

Me- Disney Dreamer
DH- not so willing participant
DD-5 
DS-3


----------



## gracerussell

We are going Nov 29-Dec 6. Two kiddos. I would love to have my children receive postcards and in turn, it would be fum to do this for someone else! Please pm me if you are willing to send or would like me to send to you while we are there.


----------



## Kristi77

We are going to Disney Nov 17-23rd with our three children through Make a Wish. We would love our kids to get a post card prior. AJ is 3. Lillie is 11 & Lexi is 16! 

We would gladly send out for someone else also!


----------



## mom2cookies

Mom22beans said:


> We will be going in December- spending Christmas and our first trip to Disney with our 3 and 5 year old- crazy yes but totally pumped and want to go today.  So excited to know that this exists since we have no idea how we are going to share the news with our kiddos.
> 
> If anyone is willing to send for them that would be fantastic. Love that this is my first post on the Disboard and it can be so magical!  We would be willing to return the favour to someone travelling after us for sure!  Spread the Magic!
> 
> Me- Disney Dreamer
> DH- not so willing participant
> DD-5
> DS-3




 HI, we're be going the beginning of November so I can send to your children. Please send me your information in a PM.


----------



## mamasuttles

We are visiting September 13 thru September 21.  If anyone would be willing to mail a post card to my daughter, that would be wonderful!  I will PM you our address if anyone is still willing to do this.   

Thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## absolutmey

Hi.  We're going to be there 10/27-11/1.  This is a celebration for DS's 7th birthday and his first trip to WDW!  

I'd be more than happy to send out a FGM post card while we are there.  PM me and let me know


----------



## sguthrie79

@cheftara--- Just wanted to let you know that I got your PM. I will send it out on the 13th or 14th of Sept. :0)


----------



## Katie In Wonderland

Hi everyone!!!

I'll be down in the world September 29th to October 8th. I can send out 10 postcards (maybe 15 if I get a lot of requests. I won't turn anyone away unless I feel like it's getting too much). This is maybe my 3rd or 4th year doing this and I love it so I'm very excited to be doing it again 

My specialty is princesses (I'm really good at those for some reason) but I can do anyone, even obscure characters. I'm actually watching every Disney animated film in order with some extras thrown in (like Who Framed Roger Rabbit (one of my personal favorites) and the Marvel movies because...I'm a nerd and those are at the very end) so any character is fine. 

Just send a PM, if you're looking for a FGM. I'd be happy to help


----------



## mamasuttles

We will be in Disney from September 13 thru the 21.  I can mail 10 postcards if you PM me your kids' names and address.  I would LOVE to be a Fairy Godmailer!  So fun and exciting!   


I am also in need of a Fairy Godmailer for my daugther now - to send something to her saying how excited they are that she's coming to visit soon.   

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mamasuttles

sbassett said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am treating my sweet girl to a trip to Disney the week before her third birthday. I am trying to make this as special as possible, on a tight budget, and this seems like a great way, and a favor I can easily return. I would greatly appreciate anyone willing to send her a note from a Fairy Godmailer, and I will be more than happy to help out anyone who needs it when I am there the last week of September.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




We are there September 13-21. Is that too late to send one to your daughter?


----------



## cinstho1

Hi!  I am late with this but I can be a FGM.  I have post cards of Anna and Elsa and Planes.  I will be in WDW Sept 6-11.  PM me your address and their names I guess???  Is that how it's done?

It's short notice, but if someone can be a FGM for my three kiddos that would be great (11 year old girl, 9 year old boy-girl twins).

Thanks!!


----------



## cinstho1

I am going the week before you--did you get a FGM?


----------



## MmmSuite

I'm in Disney the 19-26! I would love to be a FGM! I'm also looking for one for my three kids! 

Anyone who needs one or wants one please let me know! I can do five!


----------



## kdunn79

DisneyCP2002 said:
			
		

> Leaving 9/4 for a few days in Disney. Would be happy to send 6 postcards  PM me with name(s) and favorite characters.



Just pm'd you!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

I will be there from October 30-November 8th and would be happy to send some out!!


----------



## sguthrie79

cinstho1 said:


> Hi!  I am late with this but I can be a FGM.  I have post cards of Anna and Elsa and Planes.  I will be in WDW Sept 6-11.  PM me your address and their names I guess???  Is that how it's done?
> 
> It's short notice, but if someone can be a FGM for my three kiddos that would be great (11 year old girl, 9 year old boy-girl twins).
> 
> Thanks!!



Oh! I can't PM yet, but I would love one for my DS. He loves Planes! 
How can I get you my info???


----------



## mamasuttles

anyone there now that can mail something?  We will be there Sept 13.


----------



## kdunn79

Anyone going in the next 2 weeks??  Would love to do this for our son and daughter!!  We'll be there Sept 20-27.  It's our first trip as a family and my son will celebrate his 7th bday while we're there.     Thanks!!


----------



## sbassett

mamasuttles said:


> We are there September 13-21. Is that too late to send one to your daughter?



Not to late, in fact I would really appreciate it! I don't have my count high enough to PM you yet, but maybe I could email you my address?


----------



## mamasuttles

Sure! My email address is ksuttles19@gmail.com.  make sure to tell me the favorite character


----------



## cpanagiotakos

Hey all! I will be in the World 9/24-9/29. 

This will be my 5th time as a FGM. Please let me know if I can send your kids anything!! I love to personalize them as much as I can so please PM me your children's ages, favorite characters and any special information you would like included!


----------



## JennSox11

I'll be in WDW 8/31-9/7 and would happily be a FGM to any family needing one. 

Please PM me if in need of a FGM the first week of September!


----------



## iLoveMickey87

I received to lovely postcards today from my godmailers, Thanks so much ;] means a lot, I think it's funny that he ended up with the same two postcards heh.. Thanks a million. My son "Shaun Michael" is going to love them when I let him find them.


----------



## kdunn79

JennSox11 said:
			
		

> I'll be in WDW 8/31-9/7 and would happily be a FGM to any family needing one.
> 
> Please PM me if in need of a FGM the first week of September!



Just pm'd you!


----------



## sguthrie79

JennSox11 said:


> I'll be in WDW 8/31-9/7 and would happily be a FGM to any family needing one.
> 
> Please PM me if in need of a FGM the first week of September!



I'm in need of one, but I can't PM yet.  Can I give you my email address, and you email me? Pretty Please! 
samanth dot guthrie79 at gmail dot com


----------



## thatgirl08

JennSox11 said:


> I'll be in WDW 8/31-9/7 and would happily be a FGM to any family needing one.
> 
> Please PM me if in need of a FGM the first week of September!



Going to PM you!

I will be there 9/19-26 and can be a FGM!!


----------



## Fig

Hi all! This is my first-ever post!

While I am a long-time Disney lover & park-goer, this October will be my first trip to Disney with children of my own! 

I'll be in the parks October 3-10 and would be happy to be a FGM for anyone who needs one!


----------



## gracerussell

Desperately searching for someone who can be a FGM to my 2 kiddos and will be there within the next month. 

I'll be there Nov 29 - Dec 5 and am happy to pay it forward!


----------



## hakunamomtata

gracerussell said:


> Desperately searching for someone who can be a FGM to my 2 kiddos and will be there within the next month.
> 
> I'll be there Nov 29 - Dec 5 and am happy to pay it forward!



PM me! I would love to be a FGM and we will be there 9/16.


----------



## hakunamomtata

Howdy yall! I will be in the world the middle of this month, and would LOVE to send out some FGM postcards! I'm going to limit myself to 5-10. Comment or PM me with details!


----------



## musichick2004

We are headed down 9/17 and don't have a FGM! I posted a while ago, but we had a family illness and I haven't been on since 

I'm also willing to return the favor--down there 9/17-9/26

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## musichick2004

Also, I don't have enough posts to PM anyone ...dangit.


----------



## RebeccaW23

cpanagiotakos said:


> Hey all! I will be in the World 9/24-9/29.
> 
> This will be my 5th time as a FGM. Please let me know if I can send your kids anything!! I love to personalize them as much as I can so please PM me your children's ages, favorite characters and any special information you would like included!



I would love it if you could send cards to my two little girls if you're still available! We will be there October 18-24 for a first visit.   I don't have enough posts yet to private message. If I give you my email would you be willing to email me? Thanks so much!


----------



## mewmom7

Could someone please be a FGM for my daughter. We will be in park Sept 13-20. I'll gladly pay it forward and do it for someone else!


----------



## ecross23

We leave in 2 weeks.  Hoping I'm not too late.  Anyone down there now or next week that would be willing to be FGM for my 3 kids?

Thanks!

Eva


----------



## RebeccaW23

hakunamomtata said:


> Howdy yall! I will be in the world the middle of this month, and would LOVE to send out some FGM postcards! I'm going to limit myself to 5-10. Comment or PM me with details!



Hi! We are heading down October 18-24 for a first trip, and my girls are 5 and 2 1/2. I know they'd be so excited to get postcards from princesses! Are you still available to send out postcards? I don't have enough posts to pm yet, but I can give you my email. Thank you!


----------



## BelleNTink

mamasuttles said:


> We will be in Disney from September 13 thru the 21.  I can mail 10 postcards if you PM me your kids' names and address.  I would LOVE to be a Fairy Godmailer!  So fun and exciting!
> 
> 
> I am also in need of a Fairy Godmailer for my daugther now - to send something to her saying how excited they are that she's coming to visit soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Staying at POR royal room for the 1st time...celebrating birthdays DD turning 13...October 15-19, 2014...I'm new to threads...hope you can pm or email me...I'm happy to pay it forward for a Nov princess...
Mine would live to hear from Tiana..since she prepared our royal room...but looks like a mini-Belle...& loves her as well


----------



## hakunamomtata

RebeccaW23 said:
			
		

> Hi! We are heading down October 18-24 for a first trip, and my girls are 5 and 2 1/2. I know they'd be so excited to get postcards from princesses! Are you still available to send out postcards? I don't have enough posts to pm yet, but I can give you my email. Thank you!



I do have two more available!! What's your email? I'll contact you ASAP!!


----------



## RebeccaW23

hakunamomtata said:


> I do have two more available!! What's your email? I'll contact you ASAP!!



Yay, thank you! My email is rebeccaw23 at gmail.com.


----------



## camper06

cpanagiotakos said:


> Hey all! I will be in the World 9/24-9/29.
> 
> This will be my 5th time as a FGM. Please let me know if I can send your kids anything!! I love to personalize them as much as I can so please PM me your children's ages, favorite characters and any special information you would like included!



I just have a quick question for you.  I have sent postcards as a FGM the past couple years, but I do not have luck finding favorite characters.  I seem to find the same postcards at all the stores - and a very limited selection.  

Where do you get the postcards?  Is there a store that has more postcards than most of the others?  We will be doing all 4 parks and downtown Disney so if you have any ideas, I would love to know!  Thanks!!


----------



## BelleNTink

cpanagiotakos said:


> Hey all! I will be in the World 9/24-9/29.
> 
> This will be my 5th time as a FGM. Please let me know if I can send your kids anything!! I love to personalize them as much as I can so please PM me your children's ages, favorite characters and any special information you would like included!


Still needing a fairy godmailer for DD celebrating bday @ Wdw oct 15-19, 2014...

New to thread...can't pm yet...can a September fairy godmailer plz message me with your email...won't allow me to pm or post email yet

Happy to pay it forward to a nov 2014 nov princess or two on my October trip...just email me


----------



## barkley1

cpanagiotakos said:


> Hey all! I will be in the World 9/24-9/29.
> 
> This will be my 5th time as a FGM. Please let me know if I can send your kids anything!! I love to personalize them as much as I can so please PM me your children's ages, favorite characters and any special information you would like included!



We are taking DC for the first time in Oct 3, and would love to have a FGM send them a postcard!  I'd be happy to pay it forward while we are there, too! (Just tell me what to do, ha!)  I can't PM anyone yet....hopefully you ( or anyone!!) could email or PM me if you're still taking requests?  TY TY!!


----------



## jkstewart1800

I need a FGM please please please! Any time between now and the middle-ish of October! 

I will pay it forward ! My dates are October 22-29th!

But I need someone two send two post cards to my nephews! Please PM if you are available! Thank you thank you!


----------



## BelleNTink

BelleNTink said:


> Still needing a fairy godmailer for DD celebrating bday @ Wdw oct 15-19, 2014...
> 
> New to thread...can't pm yet...can a September fairy godmailer plz message me with your email...won't allow me to pm or post email yet
> 
> Happy to pay it forward to a nov 2014 nov princess or two on my October trip...just email me


My daughters Fairy Godmailer emailed me tonight ...no longer in need...


----------



## hivemama

I am looking for someone to send postcards to my nephews before their first trip in November!  Please pm me if you are willing. Thanks!


----------



## jworthy

We are in need of a FGM for our November trip.  Please PM me if willing.  Would be happy to pay it forward.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

hivemama said:


> I am looking for someone to send postcards to my nephews before their first trip in November!  Please pm me if you are willing. Thanks!


When are you going? I will be there Oct 30-Nov 8th and would be happy to if timing is ok for you!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

jworthy said:


> We are in need of a FGM for our November trip.  Please PM me if willing.  Would be happy to pay it forward.


When in Nov? Will be there Oct 30-Nov 8th and would be happy too if timing works!


----------



## hivemama

disneyworlddreaming said:


> When are you going? I will be there Oct 30-Nov 8th and would be happy to if timing is ok for you!



Thank you for being willing, but they will be there Nov. 1-7.


----------



## jworthy

disneyworlddreaming said:


> When in Nov? Will be there Oct 30-Nov 8th and would be happy too if timing works!



We are there Nov 8-20


----------



## cocob2000

I would love to receive these for my little guys!! DS9 and DS3. I will be there Oct 12-Oct 18th and I would love to do this for someone. Please email/PM me at if you can be my FGM and if you need me to be yours!


----------



## sguthrie79

@AlloraDawn
I can be your FGM. Just PM me your info please.


----------



## cocob2000

I can not send PM since I don't have 10 post. Can you PM me?


----------



## rescuetink

We will be leaving on Oct 18th for our WDW trip and we would LOVE to have cards sent to our DS (10) and DD (6 and will be 7 when we leave)!!

As we did last time we would be happy to send up to 5 cards to other families!!


----------



## BelleNTink

This message is reply to mamap about fairy godmailer ...I'm new to forums still don't have enough posts to reply by PM...
I am certainly willing to send postcard(s)
Please send me info in PM...address, names, travel dates, or anything else you think would help w/message...
I'm not sure we'll get mickeys autograph this trip...but def meeting anna, elsa & several other princesses @ akershus...also characters at CP & trying to see tinkerbell, Merida & have a FP for characters @ epcot...just not sure who will be there.

Let me know if you are OK if postcard isn't from mickey....as long as I know before we leave oct 14
 I'll check my PM box for reply & we can communicate thru email until I can PM


----------



## cocob2000

Is anyone able to be a FGM for me? DS9, DS3, DS1. I would love it!!!

We are leaving Oct 11th. 

I will be there Oct 11th - Oct 18th... does anyone need a FGM?


----------



## hivemama

cocob2000 said:
			
		

> Is anyone able to be a FGM for me? DS9, DS3, DS1. I would love it!!!
> 
> We are leaving Oct 11th.
> 
> I will be there Oct 11th - Oct 18th... does anyone need a FGM?



Could you send a postcard to my nephews while you are there? They would be so excited!  It is their first trip and my kids have mentioned several times that they always get postcards from mickey before our trips. I don't want them to be disappointed lol!


----------



## sguthrie79

JennSox11 said:


> I'll be in WDW 8/31-9/7 and would happily be a FGM to any family needing one.
> 
> Please PM me if in need of a FGM the first week of September!




Jax received his postcard last night!!! He LOVED IT!!!!  
Thank you for sending it.


----------



## cocob2000

hivemama said:


> Could you send a postcard to my nephews while you are there? They would be so excited!  It is their first trip and my kids have mentioned several times that they always get postcards from mickey before our trips. I don't want them to be disappointed lol!



yes. PM me the info


----------



## cocob2000

hivemama said:


> Could you send a postcard to my nephews while you are there? They would be so excited!  It is their first trip and my kids have mentioned several times that they always get postcards from mickey before our trips. I don't want them to be disappointed lol!



yes. PM me the info


----------



## wings91

In WDW 11/1-8.  Love to send FGM cards to spread the magic.  PM me.


----------



## brashley115

This will be our first family trip to Disney World. Shhh..It's still a secret.  This would be a great way to let my kiddos know they are going to Disney.    I have DD who is 7 and a DS who is 3.We will be there from Oct. 10 - Oct. 17.  I would love to do this for any one who would like a card shipped at that time.  
Thanks!


----------



## brashley115

Could you by my DD7 and DS3 fairy godmailer?  We will be there Oct. 10 - Oct. 17.


----------



## brashley115

cpanagiotakos said:


> Hey all! I will be in the World 9/24-9/29.
> 
> This will be my 5th time as a FGM. Please let me know if I can send your kids anything!! I love to personalize them as much as I can so please PM me your children's ages, favorite characters and any special information you would like included!



I cannot PM because I do not have 10 posts yet.  Could you be my children's Fairy Godmailer?  DD 7 and DS 3.


----------



## cinmin

Am I too late?  Any chance you can send a postcard to my kiddos??  We will be there on Oct 24th, but would love to build their excitement. Let me know


----------



## tjudgeiii

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could be a FGM for my girlfriend.  We are leaving Oct 4 and staying until Oct 11th.  

She's sad that all Disney related mail comes to my house and not to hers :/ So I thought this would be a good idea for someone to send something to her!

Please let me know, thank you so much!


----------



## sarahc128

I am surprising my 7 year old, Brooklyn, with a trip to Disney World on October 2nd, to go to the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and she can run the Tower of Terror Mickey Mile.  I know it is short notice, but I would love to get Mickey Mail to let her know about the trip.  If you can, please PM me.  Thanks so much!

I also would be willing to mail FGM while we are there Oct 2-4.

Thanks and have a magical day!


----------



## BelleNTink

Fairy Godmailer FYI:  found some really neat customizable character postcards on zazzle.com less than $1 each...added names, address& cute message. I left room for character autograph. Also found some character specific quotes on fairygodmailer.com to incorporate into message.   Hope this helps some other 1st time Fairy godmailers like me.


----------



## kteeter

cinmin said:


> Am I too late?  Any chance you can send a postcard to my kiddos??  We will be there on Oct 24th, but would love to build their excitement. Let me know



I can send one to your family I will be there Sept 27-Oct 3. PM me the address, we are seeing Mickey and friends, Tinkerbell and maybe a few princesses.


----------



## kteeter

rescuetink said:


> We will be leaving on Oct 18th for our WDW trip and we would LOVE to have cards sent to our DS (10) and DD (6 and will be 7 when we leave)!!
> 
> As we did last time we would be happy to send up to 5 cards to other families!!




I can send one to your family I will be there Sept 27-Oct 3. PM me the address, we are seeing Mickey and friends, Tinkerbell and maybe a few princesses.


----------



## kteeter

brashley115 said:


> Could you by my DD7 and DS3 fairy godmailer?  We will be there Oct. 10 - Oct. 17.



I can send one to your family I will be there Sept 27-Oct 3. PM me the address, we are seeing Mickey and friends, Tinkerbell and maybe a few princesses.


----------



## alipink3

Our family is making are first trip to the World of Magic March 1st-8th. I was wondering if anyone would by my kids FGM? I have a 12DS, 4DD, and 2DD. I would love to send a few cards to anyone going after us!  Thank You


----------



## MyBabyandMore

Hi there! We are going to Disney October 5-11th. Would anyone like to be our Fairy Godmailer? I have three children 11, 9 and 6. This is our first trip and I am SUPER excited. One for each would be great but one is just a awesome. I just found out about this from WDW Prep School. 

Also, I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for someone or three.  Just let me know! Eeek! So excited! 

Thanks! Colleen


----------



## MyBabyandMore

alipink3 said:


> Our family is making are first trip to the World of Magic March 1st-8th. I was wondering if anyone would by my kids FGM? I have a 12DS, 4DD, and 2DD. I would love to send a few cards to anyone going after us!  Thank You



I would LOVE to! Just PM me your info, names, how many etc. 
We will be there in October.


----------



## rescuetink

kteeter said:


> I can send one to your family I will be there Sept 27-Oct 3. PM me the address, we are seeing Mickey and friends, Tinkerbell and maybe a few princesses.



I PMed you the info!!  THANKS SO SO MUCH!!  

I am still willing to spread some Magic!! 
We will be there from 10/19-10/25 if anyone else needs cards sent!!  Just PM me the info!!


----------



## weavers1995

Looking for someone to send my Goddaughter and siblings a little note for their upcoming trip December 26-January 2! 

Would love to surprise them!!! 

Thanks in advance!  
Amy


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

weavers1995 said:


> Looking for someone to send my Goddaughter and siblings a little note for their upcoming trip December 26-January 2!   Would love to surprise them!!!   Thanks in advance!   Amy


Would love too! Will be there Oct 30-Nov 8th! If you would like, pm me your info!


----------



## npierce25

My dd just received her postcard today from sguthrie79 just in time for our trip that starts Saturday. Thank you so much. 

I am more than happy to pay it fwd to 6 people. Just send me a pm with your info!


----------



## hakunamomtata

tjudgeiii said:
			
		

> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could be a FGM for my girlfriend.  We are leaving Oct 4 and staying until Oct 11th.
> 
> She's sad that all Disney related mail comes to my house and not to hers :/ So I thought this would be a good idea for someone to send something to her!
> 
> Please let me know, thank you so much!



I'm in disney right now and would love to send a FGM to your girlfriend! PM me if you'd like me to send her something!


----------



## I M Fearless

We are at Disney right now and I still have a few spots left open for FGM postcards.

We are here until October 7th so PM me if you need a card.  Would be happy to help you out.


----------



## I M Fearless

MyBabyandMore said:


> Hi there! We are going to Disney October 5-11th. Would anyone like to be our Fairy Godmailer? I have three children 11, 9 and 6. This is our first trip and I am SUPER excited. One for each would be great but one is just a awesome. I just found out about this from WDW Prep School.
> 
> Also, I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for someone or three.  Just let me know! Eeek! So excited!
> 
> Thanks! Colleen



I realise you don't have enough posts to PM me Colleen, but I'd be happy to send for you if you need someone to do so.  My email is thom_is_crackers@hotmail.com if you want to get in touch.


----------



## jomarsou

Hi everyone! We are heading to DL at the end of November (19-22) and we're sooooo excited! We've been counting down the days since February (it's been a long wait!) We would love someone to be our Fairy Godmother if they were willing to send us a postcard to Australia. My DD is 4. 
I'm willing to return the favour for anyone going after us.


----------



## briveigh

We are going down on Halloween and would love a card from a Fairy Godmailer.  We will definitely return the favor.


----------



## LadyRayado

We'll be there October 14-20, if anyone would like a card sent please let me know! PM me with the info.


----------



## Nztara

Thank you to our FGM! My son got fun mail today that had him making both surprised and excited faces as I read it to him! We will pay it forward on our trip.


----------



## mousetrip

Hi Friends! 
I'm so excited to be heading down to the World on October 29th.  4 nights, on property.  But this time, it's extra special. My DD10 and I have invited my friend and her DD4 to come with us.  DD4's father was a fireman, killed in the line of duty this past spring.  There have been endless ceremonies and memorializing (rightly so) but they are ready to go and have some fun with us as they make their new beginnings.  These two have NO idea what they are in for, having never been to WDW before. DD4 is, like every other 4 year girl, Frozen obsessed and I have Anna and Elsa FP's for Halloween!  (Going to Mickey's Not-So-Scary on Halloween night!)  We are all dressing as Mouseketeers!  My friend has not been involved in the planning as she's had her hands full as you can imagine, but she is excited and looking forward to 4 days of total fun and happiness.  
So.  I'm asking for a fairy godmailer for this little gal who lost her daddy.  It would really help to get her excited!  I don't want it to mention Daddy of course, just that Anna and Elsa are excited to meet her on Halloween.  As I said, we leave on 10/29.  Please let me know if anyone out there happens to be going there soon enough to pull this off (sorry I did not think of this sooner!)   I can't wait to get a picture of them eating their first Mickey Bars!!

If I get more than one reply, perhaps a card for my friend, too.  From Mickey.  She would love that and would have no idea how it was pulled off.  (I would LOVE keeping that secret!)  Thanks, everyone, hope I'm not too late!


----------



## LadyRayado

mousetrip said:


> Hi Friends!
> I'm so excited to be heading down to the World on October 29th.  4 nights, on property.  But this time, it's extra special. My DD10 and I have invited my friend and her DD4 to come with us.  DD4's father was a fireman, killed in the line of duty this past spring.  There have been endless ceremonies and memorializing (rightly so) but they are ready to go and have some fun with us as they make their new beginnings.  These two have NO idea what they are in for, having never been to WDW before. DD4 is, like every other 4 year girl, Frozen obsessed and I have Anna and Elsa FP's for Halloween!  (Going to Mickey's Not-So-Scary on Halloween night!)  We are all dressing as Mouseketeers!  My friend has not been involved in the planning as she's had her hands full as you can imagine, but she is excited and looking forward to 4 days of total fun and happiness.
> So.  I'm asking for a fairy godmailer for this little gal who lost her daddy.  It would really help to get her excited!  I don't want it to mention Daddy of course, just that Anna and Elsa are excited to meet her on Halloween.  As I said, we leave on 10/29.  Please let me know if anyone out there happens to be going there soon enough to pull this off (sorry I did not think of this sooner!)   I can't wait to get a picture of them eating their first Mickey Bars!!
> 
> If I get more than one reply, perhaps a card for my friend, too.  From Mickey.  She would love that and would have no idea how it was pulled off.  (I would LOVE keeping that secret!)  Thanks, everyone, hope I'm not too late!



I tried to PM you back, but got a message that you cannot/do not receive PMs. I can definitely help you with these cards!


----------



## mousetrip

LadyRayado said:


> I tried to PM you back, but got a message that you cannot/do not receive PMs. I can definitely help you with these cards!


Oh wonderful!  I'm not sure about the messaging.  I posted the Disney Visa $200 offer and apparently that is not allowed, which is fine, but then I got a note from the administrator saying I reposted after a warning which I totally did not, but the thing is, you can't reply to them so I have no way of even communicating to them!  (Maybe they will read this?)  Anyhow, wondering if they turned off my messaging!  Hmpf.  Anyway, I will try to PM you with my friend's mailing address, hopefully that will work!  If not I am happy to post my cell number here and you can text me and I can text you the address.  I hate to have to put my phone number up here but I really want this little gal to hear from her favorite princesses!

ps- if said administrator is reading this, I meant no harm, I just remembered reading lots of messages over the years of people asking how to get those offers and I had 6 so I thought it would be helpful, particularly on the budget board.  And the first time I saw any message from you there were two, and frankly, the 2nd one was uncalled for very unmagical and presumptuous. The least you could do when sending something like that is provide a way to write back.


----------



## hakunamomtata

mousetrip said:
			
		

> Oh wonderful!  I'm not sure about the messaging.  I posted the Disney Visa $200 offer and apparently that is not allowed, which is fine, but then I got a note from the administrator saying I reposted after a warning which I totally did not, but the thing is, you can't reply to them so I have no way of even communicating to them!  (Maybe they will read this?)  Anyhow, wondering if they turned off my messaging!  Hmpf.  Anyway, I will try to PM you with my friend's mailing address, hopefully that will work!  If not I am happy to post my cell number here and you can text me and I can text you the address.  I hate to have to put my phone number up here but I really want this little gal to hear from her favorite princesses!



Why dont ya just give your regular email address for her to communicate with you so your cell number isn't posted here? Just a bit safer I'd say.... thats all!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Hi everyone! We are heading down Dec 1 to the 9th and I am hoping I can have a Fairy God mailer. This trip is a surprise and I am going to tell me girls on Thanksgiving by giving them a wrapped box and inside will be their pins, magic bands, and some other disney parks stuff. I would love to be able to add in a post card from their favorite characters too!!

Please PM me if you are interested and I can give you all the info you need! 

Also I will repay the favor! Just let me know.


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Hi everyone! We are heading down Dec 1 to the 9th and I am hoping I can have a Fairy God mailer. This trip is a surprise and I am going to tell me girls on Thanksgiving by giving them a wrapped box and inside will be their pins, magic bands, and some other disney parks stuff. I would love to be able to add in a post card from their favorite characters too!!  Please PM me if you are interested and I can give you all the info you need!   Also I will repay the favor! Just let me know.



PM'D you!


----------



## LadyRayado

mousetrip said:


> Oh wonderful!  I'm not sure about the messaging.  I posted the Disney Visa $200 offer and apparently that is not allowed, which is fine, but then I got a note from the administrator saying I reposted after a warning which I totally did not, but the thing is, you can't reply to them so I have no way of even communicating to them!  (Maybe they will read this?)  Anyhow, wondering if they turned off my messaging!  Hmpf.  Anyway, I will try to PM you with my friend's mailing address, hopefully that will work!  If not I am happy to post my cell number here and you can text me and I can text you the address.  I hate to have to put my phone number up here but I really want this little gal to hear from her favorite princesses!
> 
> ps- if said administrator is reading this, I meant no harm, I just remembered reading lots of messages over the years of people asking how to get those offers and I had 6 so I thought it would be helpful, particularly on the budget board.  And the first time I saw any message from you there were two, and frankly, the 2nd one was uncalled for very unmagical and presumptuous. The least you could do when sending something like that is provide a way to write back.



Email me - lillozy04 @ aol


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

Hi I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my God Child's first trip. She is 13 and we will be headed down in the middle of Nov.  if anyone can help me out please let me know. 

If anyone is willing to send two post cards, I would love to be able to surpside my parents with one too.


----------



## mcd531

I am looking for a FGM for my DD(8).  We are headed to POP Nov 1 - 8 

This is our first visit to the World!!!  DD does not know yet that we are going but I plan on surprising her soon (no later than 10/22)!  So if someone could send a postcard about a week before we leave, that would be awesome!!!  PM me please   And, of course, I will pay it forward


----------



## wallace02mgd

This sounds awesome!! We are headed down for my Son's make a wish trip October 27th through November 2. We will be hitting the 4 main Disney parks, both universal parks and sea world! Would love to get a post card or two for him before the trip to help get him excited about going!! Let me know if you are going to be there and able to send one. We can defiantly send a couple out while we are there as well if anyone needs!

Thanks
Ian


----------



## wallace02mgd

LadyRayado said:


> We'll be there October 14-20, if anyone would like a card sent please let me know! PM me with the info.



Sent you a PM!


----------



## Collmal

LadyRayado said:


> We'll be there October 14-20, if anyone would like a card sent please let me know! PM me with the info.



I will send a PM!


----------



## Mollekro

Sha said:


> Glad to find the new thread. Been away from this for awhile. Am at WDW now, but not able to send at the moment. I just want to say though for anyone wondering about doing this... it's GREAT!!! I enjoy doing this and actually still send to some of the kids Ive sent to before and have even met them later (mom knew who I was but the kids didnt). Its a pay it forward kind of magic/sharing.





This is great! Love pay it forward magic !!!


----------



## carriern

I would love a FGM for my son (8). We will be down Nov 1st-8th I'm happy to return the favor


----------



## cnkkohout

Would love a FGM for my kiddos! Heading to Orlando the week after Thanksgiving. We would be happy to return the favor.

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## rescuetink

We received our cards for our kids!!  We leave next Saturday and have only had one request so far!!  If anyone wants cards sent please PM me so we can add you to our list!!!


----------



## alisigns

What an amazing idea! I have an 8 year old niece who would love a card from her FGM. We are going to be at WDW 11/21 to 11/25 and I will gladly pay it forward to anyone who is looking for a FGM. Thanks! 

Aleisha


----------



## alisigns

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Hi everyone! We are heading down Dec 1 to the 9th and I am hoping I can have a Fairy God mailer. This trip is a surprise and I am going to tell me girls on Thanksgiving by giving them a wrapped box and inside will be their pins, magic bands, and some other disney parks stuff. I would love to be able to add in a post card from their favorite characters too!!
> 
> Please PM me if you are interested and I can give you all the info you need!
> 
> Also I will repay the favor! Just let me know.





Hi there! I am heading down on November 20th and if I get it in the mail our first day, it should get to you by Thanksgiving. If you think this would work, PM me and let me know! 

Aleisha


----------



## clambert1273

My 7yo daughter would love this!  They aren't finding out until Christmas - we will be there Feb 28 - March 7 and I would indeed do it for anyone needed!!   

If anyone would like to send my daughter one after Christmas LOLOL  just message me...   I will repost this again once it gets buried after Christmas  lol


----------



## mom2cookies

"mom2cookies;52088396]HI, Looking for a FGM to send a card to my brother and sister-in-law.  We are taking them in November for their first time ever trip.  She is a huge Minnie fan.  I'll pass it forward when we are there * already have my names *.   thanks, please send me a PM.  "


HI I posted this back in August and the person that said they would send it went in September. My brother and sister-in-law haven't received their postcard.  Was wondering if anyone was going in the next week or down there now that would be willing to send them a postcard.  I'd truly appreciate it!!   OH, it takes 4 days for postcards posted in the morning to get from WDW to here. TIA!


----------



## rescuetink

I PMed everyone back who sent me a message!!  We leave Saturday and were no where near ready!!  Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  Wish us luck!!!



mom2cookies said:


> "mom2cookies;52088396]HI, Looking for a FGM to send a card to my brother and sister-in-law.  We are taking them in November for their first time ever trip.  She is a huge Minnie fan.  I'll pass it forward when we are there * already have my names *.   thanks, please send me a PM.  "
> 
> 
> HI I posted this back in August and the person that said they would send it went in September. My brother and sister-in-law haven't received their postcard.  Was wondering if anyone was going in the next week or down there now that would be willing to send them a postcard.  I'd truly appreciate it!!   OH, it takes 4 days for postcards posted in the morning to get from WDW to here. TIA!


----------



## mom2cookies

Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## HizMinnie2015

We aren't going until October 2015... but would LOVE to have this done for my Fiance/soon to be husband... He is excited but in reserves as he has never done this.... I would be willing to reciprocate


----------



## Mfoster0116

Good afternoon!

I am taking my 5 year old to Disney in January for his 6th birthday.  He would LOVE a FGM postcard.  I would be happy to do this as well.  Please PM me and let me know if you can.  Thank you!

Meghan


----------



## Elle84UGA

Hello everyone! I, too, am looking for a FGM. Our DD4 will be celebrating her 5th birthday there on the 17th. We are also bringing extended family as well, and it will be their first trip (MIL, SIL, Nephew, FIL, BIL & wife). I would love to find someone to be a FGM for our DD and nephew.

Also, if anyone is going after these dates, I would love to be able to sprinkle a little pixie dust around to add even more magic to someone's trip by being a FGM for them.

Just PM for more info to be a FGM for our group's kiddos, or to get set up for me to be a FGM for you!


----------



## 3fairies

Anyone willing to be my FGM?

We are surprising our daughter with a birthday trip in December!! She will spend her birthday at the happiest place on earth!  I am looking for someone to mail me a birthday button so that I can give it to her during the big reveal!! I could send a self addressed stamped envelope!! 
Any help would be appreciate! Would need by 11/23.


----------



## kskladany

A very good friend of mine is going to WDW on 11/8.  Her daughter has never been before and I would like to have a postcard sent to her before they leave.  Looking for someone who will be there in the next 2 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## jworthy

We are more than willing to be FGM for someone, just PM me.  We are at WDW on Nov. 8-20.


----------



## JennSox11

I will be at WDW 11/6-11/9 and would be happy to offer Fairy Godmother Mail (FGM) to 5 children.  I will drop them in the mail on 11/8. 

Please PM me if interested!


.


----------



## thelars

We are going to Disney 1/27/15-2/3/15. I would love a FGM to send a postcard to my 4 and 1 year old.  I am willing to be a FGM for a few kids while I'm there as we'll.


----------



## 3deseos

We leave for WDW in 30 days. I was wondering if someone could send me 3 Postcards? Thanks in Advanced



ALSO, pay it forward I will be there week of November 29-Dec05 please hit me up if your kiddos would like one!!


----------



## 3deseos

k


----------



## 3deseos

JennSox11 said:


> I will be at WDW 11/6-11/9 and would be happy to offer Fairy Godmother Mail (FGM) to 5 children.  I will drop them in the mail on 11/8.
> 
> Please PM me if interested!
> 
> 
> .



it wont let me PM you


----------



## mom2cookies

rescuetink,   Thank you so very much, my brother and DSIL received their card today.


----------



## fairyjess

Guys, just a heads up.  If this system of posting messages and hoping for the best with fairy godmailers is as frustrating to you as it was for me, please know that there is an alternative.

Try www.fairygodmailer.com.  

It's my own site - but, moderators, please don't ban me!  I don't make a profit on this.  So far I'm actually losing money on the deal - but I'm having such a good time making people happy that I don't care.

The whole point of the site is to connect fairy godmail volunteers to those who want to receive a postcard (or rather have one sent to someone from their favorite character at WDW). Your postcard is guaranteed to arrive, and you can specify the character and even the message.  The grunt work is lifted off the shoulders of volunteers so they can focus on just spreading joy to others.   It's about a thousand times easier for all parties involved.  And I've had the best time connecting people and have received terrific responses so far.

Just food for thought.


----------



## alisigns

rescuetink - My niece got her postcard from Belle and she was SOOOOO excited!!!  She said, "How did she know I was coming? It's gotta be magic!" 

You are the best and thank you so much! 

I can't wait until I get to drop some in the mail on the 21st! I have 2 kids I'm sending to already, but could definitely send a couple more. What an amazing rewarding feeling it must be knowing that you put such a smile on a kid's face! You are all awesome!


----------



## SarahJC

Hello All!

My DBF and I are going to WDW in January. His neices (ages 8 and 3) were supposed to come, but due to limited funds, they're not able to go now. They're pretty down about it. 

We will be getting to FL on I believe Dec 30, but are staying in Universal until Jan 5, then driving to Disney. I wanted to send them each a postcard with A&E signature with the main street seal on it. 

Only thing is, I would like to send it when we first get into FL and expedite it at a post office there so I know they'd get it on time.

Just curious if someone would be kind enough to get me 2 postcards with A&E signature with the main street seal and put them in an envelope and send them to my address? 

Thank you!


----------



## ftmtok

awesome!


----------



## rescuetink

mom2cookies said:


> rescuetink,   Thank you so very much, my brother and DSIL received their card today.





alisigns said:


> rescuetink - My niece got her postcard from Belle and she was SOOOOO excited!!!  She said, "How did she know I was coming? It's gotta be magic!"
> 
> You are the best and thank you so much!
> 
> I can't wait until I get to drop some in the mail on the 21st! I have 2 kids I'm sending to already, but could definitely send a couple more. What an amazing rewarding feeling it must be knowing that you put such a smile on a kid's face! You are all awesome!




Your all welcome!!  Have a wonderful vacation!!  I hope everyone else got theirs, we sent out 6 I think!!


----------



## Disneyfanfour

thelars said:


> We are going to Disney 1/27/15-2/3/15. I would love a FGM to send a postcard to my 4 and 1 year old.  I am willing to be a FGM for a few kids while I'm there as we'll.



I sent you a PM!


----------



## slspiers61

Are you still willing to be fgm?


----------



## Disneyfanfour

slspiers61 said:


> Are you still willing to be fgm?



I'm sorry, are you addressing me, disneyfanfour, or the group in general? This doesn't look like a private message, so I wasn't sure.

Yes! I'm still willing to be a FMG.  I'll be there 12/12-22.


----------



## Brewersprts

I will be in the Orlando area from 11/22-12/14 and will be at disney from 11/28-12/12. If anyone would like anything, let me know. Would be glad to help.


----------



## michashell

Looking for someone who will be in Disney in the next week or so. I would so appreciate 2 postcards for my boys. We will be in WDW 11/30-12/5 and would be thrilled to be someone else's FGM. Thanks!


----------



## shalott

Hi all, if there's anyone who would be willing to send my little girl a postcard (ideally pretending to be from Elsa) before our Dec 13 trip, I'd be really grateful! I'm new so I can't send PMs, so if you don't mind please let me know how to email you back?  

I'm also delighted to pay it forward -- we'll be at Disneyworld from Dec 13-16 so let me know if you need an FGM then.


----------



## Forum Jumper

We will be in Orlando from Dec. 9 - Dec. 16th if we can be a FGM for someone.


----------



## Sprocket1020

I will be in disney tomorrow untill dec 2 if anyone wants a card pm me


----------



## mrsgeekmom

I'll be at WDW the week of Dec 15 - 21st and would be willing to send a post card to your kids, signing it from whomever you like.  Please message me if I can help.
Thanks


----------



## momof2buffalo

Mrs geek mom sent you a pm!


----------



## saraschoening

I am going to be in WDW in May. I know its a little early right now but I would LOVE to be a FGM.. I think that the idea is wonderful. I was hoping that I could get one sent to my daughter sometime soon. Please let me know if anyone can do that. Thank you.


----------



## cnkkohout

saraschoning just PM me and give me info. I'd be glad to send. Going next week if thats not too soon.

kk


----------



## Sam1Cohen

Hellow all, we will be goign in Jan (13) and we are planning on telling our daughter (4.5) on the 20th of this month and we would love to get her a card from either Snow White or Tinkerbell inviting her to come visit.  We will be happy to return the favor when we are there.  Please let me know if someone can help and what we do next (first time doing this).
Thanks
Sam


----------



## Disneyfanfour

I'm heading to WDW this Friday. Can take about 3-4 names for FGM's. Need names, addresses and month of visit if you want specifics.


----------



## OnePrinceOnePrincess

We are taking our kids for their second WDW trip in September. Should I ask for some lovely FGM to send one a month as hints? Or wait and have someone send something in the summer? (Can you tell I'm excited?! WHO ISN'T?? It's Disney for crying out loud! lol)


----------



## mickeyismyhomeboy

Forum Jumper said:


> We will be in Orlando from Dec. 9 - Dec. 16th if we can be a FGM for someone.



Are you still available to be FGM? I am a new member so it won't let me PM you until I have posted 10 times  We'd need postcards to 4 addresses, our family reunion trip is the first week of Jan!


----------



## mickeyismyhomeboy

PS we will be in Disney Jan 4-9 and can do this for a few other people too!


----------



## Wendie

Hi there! Looking for a FGM to send a post card or two for our four year old. We will be traveling January 19-24 and we're hoping to tell him the first week in January. Would welcome a postcard (or two) any time between now and January 10th that we can pretend "just came in the mail" when needed


----------



## mickeyismyhomeboy

Wendy I can do that! Couldn't reply to your PM bc I haven't posted 10 times yet. So PM me your info and what you want me to say/favorite characters if we can choose anything.


----------



## mickeyismyhomeboy

We leave for disney in 2 weeks. Anyone there now or arriving this weekend who is willing to toss 4 postcards in the mail? Pretty pretty please!?


----------



## momof2buffalo

Hi All!!  We will be going back to WDW in February (19-23)... could anyone send my boys a single postcard?  We will pay it forward!  Thanks in advance! Message me


----------



## Cynergy

We head to Disney in about 6 weeks (2/6/15). Looking for a postcard from Mickey to our DD4. PM if you can help.


----------



## mickeyfun15

This maybe a bit early and might be an odd request....I would like to have a letter mailed from Tinker Bell stating the "Rules" of disney...I am planning tinker bell gifts and am hoping to make it "if you're good I leave a gift" type of thing...we will be leaving for WDW on April 4th so I would hope to have the letter arrive sometime in Mid March...Let me know if anyone could help me out!


----------



## I M Fearless

mickeyfun15 said:


> This maybe a bit early and might be an odd request....I would like to have a letter mailed from Tinker Bell stating the "Rules" of disney...I am planning tinker bell gifts and am hoping to make it "if you're good I leave a gift" type of thing...we will be leaving for WDW on April 4th so I would hope to have the letter arrive sometime in Mid March...Let me know if anyone could help me out!



I am there from 7th March - 28th March so pick your date and I can do that for you.  Looks as if you can't PM me yet so just get in touch when you can!


----------



## mickeyfun15

I M Fearless said:


> I am there from 7th March - 28th March so pick your date and I can do that for you.  Looks as if you can't PM me yet so just get in touch when you can!



I am so excited   ....thank you so very much...Is there a reason I am unable to PM??? So very new to the MS Boards.


----------



## I M Fearless

mickeyfun15 said:


> I am so excited   ....thank you so very much...Is there a reason I am unable to PM??? So very new to the MS Boards.



I'm not sure the reason, but when I was new to the boards you had to have made at least 10 posts before you were able to PM someone.  Not sure whether that is still the case.

As friendly as the boards are, I wouldn't recommend posting your personal information anywhere online, so once you have made your 10 posts, send me a message and I'd be happy to help with your Fairy Godmailer postcards.

It's such a lovely idea, definitely one of the best parts of the Dis Boards; especially for people on their first trip.  No wonder you're excited.


----------



## PrincessDaisy96

I would totally love to do this-- But I'm not heading to disney until October 2015.


----------



## gausley

We are heading out to WDW and camping January 9 to Jan 14 2015. Would love for someone to send one to us next week. We will pay it forward after getting back from the trip so I can get some PC


----------



## Nztara

We will be in the  parks the last week of January and would love to send 3-4 postcards/packages to children with trips after that date. PM me with details of kids/trip dates/anything specific you would like me to include.


----------



## sthrnbelle343

We will be going to WDW President's Day week in February and would love to send out a few post cards, just PM me if you're interested.

Also, if anyone is going in the very near future and would be willing to send to my almost 4yo DD and 6yo DS please let me know


----------



## AprilF2015

Hi There! 

I am new to all this posting - but was wondering if someone would be willing to send a postcard to my 7 yo DD and 6 yo DD. We are planning a scavenger hunt for them the night before we leave. We are not traveling until October 2015. Please let me know if anyone could do this & of course we will do the same for someone when we go. Their favorites are the princesses & of course Elsa & Anna. Thanks!


----------



## daynaw28

PLEASE send my daughter a fairy godmailer! We arrive 3/4!

I am so very new to all things Disney World, and Disneyboards, and planning. My fiance and I randomly decided to plan a birthday surprise for our daughter to DW. Not only is this her first trip it is ours as well. I started planning 67 days before our arrival date (go a head giggle, I have been).  Little did I know how much planning there was.  So now its just trying to plan how we are going to surprise her and the more fun stuff. I found this site on WDW Prep School, and it mentioned the fairy godmailers! I am short on time (I believe) so if there is anyone who would be kind enough to do this for our daughter I would appreciate it, and I would gladly pay it forward (could someone also let me know exactly how to do so). Thank you all in advance. 

P.S This is my first post, I saw in previous posts that if you do not post enough you can not direct message. I dont believe I can do so. Though I am going to hop around the boards and see what else I can find out!


----------



## Lil Lumpy

I am looking for 2 cards to be mailed to my Niece and Nephew for their trip in Oct. Anytime between now an then would be fine. Sarah will be 6 and loves Elsa of coarse as well as Minnie and Ariel. Jack will be 10 and Mickey would probably be a good suggestion to me. If anyone can help me out please email me. This would be a great surprise not only to them but to the parentals as well.

Thanks Kerri

angell.samples@gmail.com


----------



## alipink3

I am looking for someone who would be willing to be a Fairy Godmailer to my 3 kiddos. We are headed to The World of Magic on March 1st. I have two little princesses and one teenage son. If anyone could help me please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## KristenCarll

Bumping this to the top. 

I am going to pm the last couple people to see if they still need FGM's. 

We arrive on February 3rd and stay until the 10th at WDW. If anyone is there now or in the next two weeks and is willing to see us a postcard that would be amazing. I have two girls: 9 & 2.


----------



## sthrnbelle343

Still in search of a FGM prior to 2/14. If anyone would like me to send things while I am there at this time please let me know!


----------



## Goofyduck14

We'll be in the MK on the 18th.  If anyone needs a FGM please send a PM - I'd be happy to help but can't initiate PMs to contact the last few people who requested since I've never posted before.


----------



## disneyjes

We don't arrive until September, but this is our first trip so some early magic I think would be nice! If anyone is interested, please let me know. I will promise to pass it on when we go as well! Thank you!


----------



## Wendie

We will be in Disney from January 19th - 23rd. Willing to send a few postcards. PM me if you'd like me send one to your kiddos


----------



## Dmitchslp

Goofyduck14 said:


> We'll be in the MK on the 18th.  If anyone needs a FGM please send a PM - I'd be happy to help but can't initiate PMs to contact the last few people who requested since I've never posted before.




Hi there!  If you haven't gotten too many requests to be a Fgm, I'd really appreciate it if you can be an Fgm for my girls Kate.7 and grace,6.  We are surprising them with their first visit to MK. We've been trying to figure out how to tell them and this sounds just perfect.  If you think you have time to do it we'd appreciate it!


----------



## Goofyduck14

Will do - might want to edit your post to remove your address now though.  .  Any particular character(s) a favorite?  Any special message?


----------



## mouselover46

I would love a FGM for my two children. David is age 7 and loves Star Wars and Rachel is age 5 and loves Frozen. We are planning a surprise trip leaving on January 19th. We will be celebrating Rachel's birthday at WDW. Just a card to say something like "We sure do miss you around here" We are trying to hold out as long as we can from telling them.  This will be their second trip. 

Also I am willing to be a FGM. We will be there from Jan 19th-28th. Just PM me and let me know.


----------



## Dmitchslp

Goofyduck14 said:


> Will do - might want to edit your post to remove your address now though.  .  Any particular character(s) a favorite?  Any special message?



Awesome thanks!  They love Ana and elsa along with the rest of the world ask if that's too hard to find Mickey or the any princess would be great!

Message could say "looking forward to meeting you on your first trip to disney!"  That will blow their little minds lol
Can't thank you enough and ill definitely pay it forward


----------



## mrssmartypants

Sam1Cohen said:


> Hellow all, we will be goign in Jan (13) and we are planning on telling our daughter (4.5) on the 20th of this month and we would love to get her a card from either Snow White or Tinkerbell inviting her to come visit.  We will be happy to return the favor when we are there.  Please let me know if someone can help and what we do next (first time doing this).
> Thanks
> Sam



Hi!  Are you willing to send a from to my two kids?  Can be one postcard or two.  We are heading to WDW Feb 7-12.


----------



## mrssmartypants

daynaw28 said:


> PLEASE send my daughter a fairy godmailer! We arrive 3/4!
> 
> I am so very new to all things Disney World, and Disneyboards, and planning. My fiance and I randomly decided to plan a birthday surprise for our daughter to DW. Not only is this her first trip it is ours as well. I started planning 67 days before our arrival date (go a head giggle, I have been).  Little did I know how much planning there was.  So now its just trying to plan how we are going to surprise her and the more fun stuff. I found this site on WDW Prep School, and it mentioned the fairy godmailers! I am short on time (I believe) so if there is anyone who would be kind enough to do this for our daughter I would appreciate it, and I would gladly pay it forward (could someone also let me know exactly how to do so). Thank you all in advance.
> 
> P.S This is my first post, I saw in previous posts that if you do not post enough you can not direct message. I dont believe I can do so. Though I am going to hop around the boards and see what else I can find out!



Hi!  If you are still looking for a FGM, we will be at WDW feb 7-12 and can send a postcard to your dd.  if you still can't pm here, We can pm on FB or twitter DM you for address details.


----------



## alipink3

My family and I are heading down to Disney World March 1st. I would be more than happy to send out a few cards while we are there for anyone that will be there after the 8th. Just PM me your kiddos names, addresses, and what kind of card and message you would like.


----------



## Cassarye

What exactly does the Fairy Godmother do and how does it work?


----------



## Smadden07

In June a group of friends and I are going to WDW for a trip! It would be greatly appriciated if somebody could send a postcard to help get the excitement going! We will be willing to send one back upon our visit!


----------



## Smadden07

A Fairy Godmailer is somebody who goes to WDW before you and sends you a postcard from your favorite "Character" To help get your kids excited


----------



## Cassarye

That is awesome! I would love to participate! We are going in April. I know my kids would all love it (even the 18 yr old)

Would someone be willing to send cards to all three?


----------



## dollpens

We will be there April 13-17th and would be willing to send postcards out. Also would love it if someone would send on to my little guy before than. he loves elsa and pluto. Thanks


----------



## momof2buffalo

We are going Feb 19, would love one postcard to my boys if possible!! I'll pay it forward on the board   PM me please!
-Donna


----------



## momof2buffalo

@doll pens I can send one to you!


----------



## wegakempf

We will be there Jan 30 - Feb 9th. I can send a few postcards out. Just send me a message.


----------



## mirandaperez10

We will be going to Disney Feb 6-14

Could someone send a postcard From Mickey to my 8 year old brother?  I will pay it forward !!


----------



## mirandaperez10

I will send out postcards Feb 6-14 if anyone needs one also willing to get postcard autographed for you by character if I can find them!!


----------



## Cynergy

PM if you would like a post card mailed for an upcoming trip. We had an awesome DISer send us one and DD4 was over the moon with excitement that Mickey sent her a postcard.


----------



## saratriceratops

Hello! 
This sounds so fun, I would love to participate! I will be in WDW March 7th, anyone who needs a fairy god mailer just PM me!


----------



## littletxmermaid

Hi, I'm heading to WDW March 8-12 and would love to be a fairy godmailer if anyone is in need of one! Just send me a message


----------



## jdurham25

anyone at Disney now that would send me a postcard?  We are going the first week of March...soon I know...but would love to have a card to surprise the kids with the trip...the don't know yet   Thanks in advance! 

I would love to send someone a card while we are there as well!!


----------



## Tessala

My family is going to DisneyWorld from April 17th-24th!!  Would you be willing to send 2 cards to my girls??  They both love Frozen. I would return the favor during that week


----------



## Tessala

Tessala said:


> My family is going to DisneyWorld from April 17th-24th!!  Would you be willing to send 2 cards to my girls??  They both love Frozen. I would return the favor during that week


----------



## Tessala

littletxmermaid said:


> Hi, I'm heading to WDW March 8-12 and would love to be a fairy godmailer if anyone is in need of one! Just send me a message





littletxmermaid said:


> Hi, I'm heading to WDW March 8-12 and would love to be a fairy godmailer if anyone is in need of one! Just send me a message


----------



## SpaceyStacey

Hi! We're super excited to be doing our first family vacation to WDW! We'll be in park 5/30-6/6. I'll have four kids (10, 9, 5, 3) and will be celebrating two of their birthdays! I'd love it if I could surprise them with a post card! 

Also, if anyone wants to FGM a 26 y/o child my sister would die!


----------



## bellarinah

Tessala, would you be able to send a postcard to my daughters? We're going May 11-15. Totally new to this. Can you tell me how to "PM" you? I would also love to send a few postcards out while we are there.


----------



## Tessala

I'm not sure how to pm, but yes, I would be happy to!!


----------



## Tessala




----------



## bellarinah

Tessala said:


> My family is going to DisneyWorld from April 17th-24th!!  Would you be willing to send 2 cards to my girls??  They both love Frozen. I would return the favor during that week





Tessala said:


> I'm not sure how to pm, but yes, I would be happy to!!


Tessala, that's fantastic!!! How can I send you my info?


----------



## Tessala

alipink3 said:


> My family and I are heading down to Disney World March 1st. I would be more than happy to send out a few cards while we are there for anyone that will be there after the 8th. Just PM me your kiddos names, addresses, and what kind of card and message you would like.


Would you please send my two daughters a postcard??  I'm new to this and I'm not sure how to PM


----------



## Tessala

bellarinah said:


> Tessala, that's fantastic!!! How can I send you my info?


Tessala_rhodes@hotmail.com


----------



## Tessala

I M Fearless said:


> I am there from 7th March - 28th March so pick your date and I can do that for you.  Looks as if you can't PM me yet so just get in touch when you can!


Would you be willing to help me out??  I need two postcards mailed to my daughters, we are going to Disney from April 17-24


----------



## sallytigger

This is so much fun! Commenting so I can find it again and do this for someone when we travel to WDW in July!


----------



## Tessala

Aww, I wish you were going before April.  I need a FGM


----------



## bellarinah

Tessala said:


> Tessala_rhodes@hotmail.com


Just sent my info to your hotmail adrress. Thank you so much for doing this.
I'm going to WDW May 11-15 if anyone needs a postcard sent.


----------



## Good Deeds

Hi everyone.  We did this the last time we were in Disney and my girls loved it. Would love to share the magic again. We will be in Disney March 28   -  April 3. !  I can send postcards ....just pm me!!  Would someone be willing to send 1 to each of my 2 girls ?? Any character would be great!!

Thanks so Much!


----------



## wings91

I'll be visiting 4/18 and would be able to send a few cards to anyone.  PM me


----------



## Tessala

I can't pm


----------



## Colorado_Jenn

Hi, 
We are planning a surprise trip to Disney in May. My two girls would be over the  moon to receive a postcard. Thanks in advance and I hope to return the favor.


----------



## Good Deeds

Hi Jenn. I can send them cards when we go in early May.  Is that too late??  When are you going?  You can email or pm me.  Karen303@comcast.netpixiedust:


----------



## eric2550

We will be at WDW from April 29-May 8, 2015 and would be happy to send postcards out to your little ones!  If there is anyone will to send our little girl a card or two, I'd be grateful!  PM if interested


----------



## Vilmaris

Hi everyone,
We are getting married on May 10th and will be at WDW (all parks) from May 13th until May 21st for our honeymoon!!
Can someone help me surprise my fiancé with a card please? I can pay it back/forward by sending 2 cards while we are there.
Thanks and Enjoy the Magic!


----------



## kipper54

What a wonderful idea this is. We are going to WDW on 23rd May and would love to have cards for our two children before we go. Please PM me if you can help. Happy to return the favour when we are there.


----------



## Good Deeds

Hi vilmaris:

Would love to help you.  I will send you an email to get the details.

Karen


----------



## Vilmaris

Good Deeds said:


> Hi vilmaris:
> 
> Would love to help you.  I will send you an email to get the details.
> 
> Karen



Thanks Karen! Very sweet of you. I am looking forward to your email.

Can't wait till we are there and I can do this for soneone too.

Thank you FGM


----------



## Caligrl

Hi kipper,

We would be happy to help.  We're there april 28-may 2.  I just created an account so it might take me a couple of days to get access to PM.


----------



## kipper54

Thank you so much Caligrl. I have to confess I have no idea how the PM bit works. Here is my email address for you to contact. Thanks again. John.knox@stockport.gov.uk.


----------



## Caligrl

I'm still trying to figure out this PM thing myself.  I will shoot you an email to get your details.

If anyone can help, my daughters would love a card also.  We'll be there April 28.  My email is caligrl4888@gmail.com for anyone that can help.  Many thanks!


----------



## CassiTiede

New here!  We would LOVE to have a Fairy Godmailer for our daughters 1st trip to Disney. We will be there May 18th to 24th. I would be delighted to be someone elses FGM. LOVE LOVE LOVE this idea!


----------



## Krizzles13

We would love a Fairy Godmailer!! Our trip is April 18th to April 25th  I would also love to be someone else's while we're there, I think it would be so fun to send someone else some Disney Magic to get them excited for their trip! Just one card! And we are going to Walt Disney World.


----------



## Krizzles13

Krizzles13 said:


> We would love a Fairy Godmailer!! Our trip is April 18th to April 25th  I would also love to be someone else's while we're there, I think it would be so fun to send someone else some Disney Magic to get them excited for their trip!



Oh and we would just need one card!


----------



## Amandabes

We are going to WDW in October and would love a Fairy Godmailer!  Would also be happy to be someone else's while we are there!  We would need 2 cards.


----------



## saxman

Help! Anyone who can be a FGM for us who is either there now or will be arriving in a day or two, we could use your help.  We are leaving in 9 days so it would need to go out soon. Please PM me if you can help us out. Thanks


----------



## Caligrl

CassiTiede - we can help.  I don't mind sending another one.  We'll be there April 28-May 2.  You can email me the details caligrl4888@gmail.com

Also, if anyone can send my girls one card.  They would love it.


----------



## linana514

I love this idea!  We are traveling May 26-June 1 and would love to send some cards.  I love mail!  If someone could send one to my two children, I would be grateful


----------



## D2AMRil

This is such a fantastic idea!  My hubby and I are taking my son for the first time 4/8 - 4/11 for his BIRTHDAY!  I'd love for someone time be his FGM in the weeks leading up to this - he loves Toy Story, Monsters, INC, and Mickey, but I'll be impressed with ANYTHING!  

While we are there, we can also be a FGM!  Just let me know what you need and when!


----------



## D2AMRil

Caligrl said:


> I'm still trying to figure out this PM thing myself.  I will shoot you an email to get your details.
> 
> If anyone can help, my daughters would love a card also.  We'll be there April 28.  My email is caligrl4888@gmail.com for anyone that can help.  Many thanks!



We'll be there beginning of 4/8 - 4/11.  Is that early enough?  I'll email you!


----------



## D2AMRil

linana514 said:


> I love this idea!  We are traveling May 26-June 1 and would love to send some cards.  I love mail!  If someone could send one to my two children, I would be grateful



We will be there 4/9 - 11.  Is this early enough?  Just let me know at amriley09@gmail.com.  Thanks!


----------



## D2AMRil

Krizzles13 said:


> We would love a Fairy Godmailer!! Our trip is April 18th to April 25th  I would also love to be someone else's while we're there, I think it would be so fun to send someone else some Disney Magic to get them excited for their trip! Just one card! And we are going to Walt Disney World.


 Hey!  We are going 4/9 to 4/11.  We can take care of it!  Just email me kids' names and addy to amriley09@gmail.com


----------



## D2AMRil

CassiTiede said:


> New here!  We would LOVE to have a Fairy Godmailer for our daughters 1st trip to Disney. We will be there May 18th to 24th. I would be delighted to be someone elses FGM. LOVE LOVE LOVE this idea!


Hey!  We will be there 4/9 - 11.  Is this early enough?  Just email me @ amriley09@gmail.com with kids' names and addy, and I'll take care of it!


----------



## Caligrl

Thanks D2AmRil.  I will definitely email you.


----------



## D2AMRil

alipink3 said:


> I am looking for someone who would be willing to be a Fairy Godmailer to my 3 kiddos. We are headed to The World of Magic on March 1st. I have two little princesses and one teenage son. If anyone could help me please let me know.
> Thanks!


Would you be willing to be my 4yr-old son's FGM?  We are headed to WDW in early April, and haven't told him yet.  It will be his first trip and we are taking him for his bday.  If not, I understand!  Just let me know, amriley09@gmail.com  Thanks!


----------



## D2AMRil

daynaw28 said:


> PLEASE send my daughter a fairy godmailer! We arrive 3/4!
> 
> I am so very new to all things Disney World, and Disneyboards, and planning. My fiance and I randomly decided to plan a birthday surprise for our daughter to DW. Not only is this her first trip it is ours as well. I started planning 67 days before our arrival date (go a head giggle, I have been).  Little did I know how much planning there was.  So now its just trying to plan how we are going to surprise her and the more fun stuff. I found this site on WDW Prep School, and it mentioned the fairy godmailers! I am short on time (I believe) so if there is anyone who would be kind enough to do this for our daughter I would appreciate it, and I would gladly pay it forward (could someone also let me know exactly how to do so). Thank you all in advance.
> 
> P.S This is my first post, I saw in previous posts that if you do not post enough you can not direct message. I dont believe I can do so. Though I am going to hop around the boards and see what else I can find out!



Would you be willing to be my 4yr-old son's FGM? We are headed to WDW in early April, and haven't told him yet. It will be his first trip and we are taking him for his bday. If not, I understand! Just let me know, amriley09@gmail.com Thanks!


----------



## D2AMRil

jdurham25 said:


> anyone at Disney now that would send me a postcard?  We are going the first week of March...soon I know...but would love to have a card to surprise the kids with the trip...the don't know yet   Thanks in advance!
> 
> I would love to send someone a card while we are there as well!!


Would you be willing to be my 4yr-old son's FGM? We are headed to WDW in early April, and haven't told him yet. It will be his first trip and we are taking him for his bday. If not, I understand! Just let me know, amriley09@gmail.com Thanks!


----------



## littletxmermaid

SpaceyStacey said:


> Hi! We're super excited to be doing our first family vacation to WDW! We'll be in park 5/30-6/6. I'll have four kids (10, 9, 5, 3) and will be celebrating two of their birthdays! I'd love it if I could surprise them with a post card!
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to FGM a 26 y/o child my sister would die!



Okay, I'm 26 and wish someone could've done this for me before my trip this week - so I would love to do this for your family, especially your sister. Send me a message.


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

Hey everyone! We are celebrating our daughters sixth birthday in the middle of May. We would love to have someone send a postcard from Cinderella saying she can't wait to see her. You can send the card anyone before May 1. Thank so much!!!


----------



## SpaceyStacey

littletxmermaid said:


> Okay, I'm 26 and wish someone could've done this for me before my trip this week - so I would love to do this for your family, especially your sister. Send me a message.


I can't PM you yet. Email me at Staceymauger at ymail dot com
Thanks so freaking much. I kid not when I say my sister will DIE!


----------



## D2AMRil

jdurham25 said:


> anyone at Disney now that would send me a postcard?  We are going the first week of March...soon I know...but would love to have a card to surprise the kids with the trip...the don't know yet   Thanks in advance!
> 
> I would love to send someone a card while we are there as well!!


Are you able to send my 4 year old son a card?  We will be going 4/8.


----------



## D2AMRil

daynaw28 said:


> PLEASE send my daughter a fairy godmailer! We arrive 3/4!
> 
> I am so very new to all things Disney World, and Disneyboards, and planning. My fiance and I randomly decided to plan a birthday surprise for our daughter to DW. Not only is this her first trip it is ours as well. I started planning 67 days before our arrival date (go a head giggle, I have been).  Little did I know how much planning there was.  So now its just trying to plan how we are going to surprise her and the more fun stuff. I found this site on WDW Prep School, and it mentioned the fairy godmailers! I am short on time (I believe) so if there is anyone who would be kind enough to do this for our daughter I would appreciate it, and I would gladly pay it forward (could someone also let me know exactly how to do so). Thank you all in advance.
> 
> P.S This is my first post, I saw in previous posts that if you do not post enough you can not direct message. I dont believe I can do so. Though I am going to hop around the boards and see what else I can find out!


Would you be able to send my 4 yr old son a card?  We arrive 4/9.


----------



## D2AMRil

I M Fearless said:


> I am there from 7th March - 28th March so pick your date and I can do that for you.  Looks as if you can't PM me yet so just get in touch when you can!


Hey!  Would you be willing to send a card to my 4 yr old son?  We are going for his birthday 4/8.  Thanks!


----------



## littletxmermaid

SpaceyStacey said:


> I can't PM you yet. Email me at Staceymauger at ymail dot com
> Thanks so freaking much. I kid not when I say my sister will DIE!



I just emailed you!


----------



## whittyhawk

Mommyof2Boos said:


> Hey everyone! We are celebrating our daughters sixth birthday in the middle of May. We would love to have someone send a postcard from Cinderella saying she can't wait to see her. You can send the card anyone before May 1. Thank so much!!!



We will be there March 16-20 and I would be happy to send one to your daughter! I don't think my pm works yet, this is all new to me but you can email me at w dot habegger at twc dot com.


----------



## whittyhawk

Anyone currently at DW that can be a FGM to my 3 kids. We will be going the week of March 16 (only 11 days to go) and I would love to surprise them before we go. Although my children know we are going it would just be magical to receive post cards in the mail. Especially for my teenager who has been waiting patiently for 8 years for this trip, until her younger siblings where old enough to enjoy the trip as well. Please let me know if anyone can do this for me. I can provide my email address for further communications.


----------



## Mommyof2Boos

whittyhawk said:


> We will be there March 16-20 and I would be happy to send one to your daughter! I don't think my pm works yet, this is all new to me but you can email me at w dot habegger at twc dot com.



Thank you!  I emailed you   You're PM won't work until you have 10 posts.


----------



## Angie BH

I am looking for someone to be a FGM to my 4 kids! We are going to WDW for the FIRST time on April 27! (It's even my first time there, too!!) Our children are varied in ages, 15 yrs, 11 yrs, 3 yrs, and 1 yr. We wanted to be able to take them all together while they were all still kids, and since the 15 year old is almost a JUNIOR in high school (how did that happen so fast??) we decided to finally take the plunge. And I finish law school in August, so it's a multi-purpose celebration/vacation/etc. Anyway, if someone could send my kids a postcard I would be forever grateful and promise to pay it forward when we are there!

Thank you SO much! <3

My email is baileya at cooley dot com or baileyangi at gmail dot com


----------



## saraschoening

Hi All! I know that this is a bit early but Disney is all about planning! I will be at WDW from May 1st - May 15 2015 and would LOVE to be FGM for someone. I recently had a wonderful member send a postcard to my daughter and it made her year... she actually cried.  So I would love to pass on that feeling. Please reply or send me a message!!


----------



## SparkleMommy

saraschoening said:


> Hi All! I know that this is a bit early but Disney is all about planning! I will be at WDW from May 1st - May 15 2015 and would LOVE to be FGM for someone. I recently had a wonderful member send a postcard to my daughter and it made her year... she actually cried.  So I would love to pass on that feeling. Please reply or send me a message!!


 
I am taking my 4 year old daughter in June - I would be so wonderful if you would be here FGM!  I will msg you.


----------



## HAB18

This is such a great idea!!!


----------



## HAB18

SparkleMommy said:


> I am taking my 4 year old daughter in June - I would be so wonderful if you would be here FGM!  I will msg you.


We've gone in July before (I'm a teacher too!) and it wasn't that bad!  Have a magical time!!!


----------



## Kymcarter99

Hi everyone!  ok so I'm new to this and I'm only 15 years old but I'm going to Disney world with me best friends in June for our 16th birthdays. Now this is SUPER early but if any one is going before then and wouldn't mind sending us postcards. That would be amazing! And a great addition to the scrap book. So if any one is willing to send us each a postcard from a character, that would be the best! Thanks in advance!


----------



## pmtaylor

Need Fairy Godmailer card sent to a family member! we are visiting March 22! if anyone can send one that is at Disney now that would be great!


----------



## Tucker Pickering

MommaB said:


> We leave in the morning and will be at DWR the 11th-14th. I can send 3 more postcards to anyone in need.  Will check my PMs mid afternoon on the 11th just in case!


We are going to be there the 20th of April.  My 3 sons Dylan, Bennett, and Cooper would love to get a postcard.  We will be celebrating Dylan's Birthday on the 23rd in the Magic Kingdom. 

Thanks
Tucker Pickering


----------



## Allie_Librarian

What a fantastic idea!  I would love to have a couple of cards for my girls! We will be there from August 17-22 and I am happy to send some out then!


----------



## michelepa

pmtaylor said:


> Need Fairy Godmailer card sent to a family member! we are visiting March 22! if anyone can send one that is at Disney now that would be great!


Taylor family would you be able to be my 11 year old daughter's fairy godmailer?  I am taking her for her first visit Aug-Sept. 2015.
Have a magical March trip!


----------



## NoahsMommy52

Hello! Long time lurker finally coming out to say hi! I would love if someone could mail my six year old a postcard from Mickey. He loves Mickey and is so excited to see him! We are going 4/18/15-4/24/15 and would be happy to return the favor.


----------



## HdnMickeyGrl

We are going week of April 12th but leaving on the 10th for the drive down.  Is anyone able to send two postcards?  One to my kids and one to my mother (Mom always paid for our trips in the past but fell on hard times this year.  My husband got a decent bonus and we were able to pay her back and surprise her with the upcoming trip to Disney.  We've gone every year since 2004 and I think she was heartbroken about possibly not going this year.  I think she'd be thrilled with a message from Mickey)

I can send 5 postcards out while I'm there.  You can PM me or I'll check back on this post over the next few weeks.


----------



## FidlMom

Hi folks! Fairy God Mailer/Mother available here. I'll be at WDW mid-April and would be happy to mail out up to 10 cards total. (After all, I don't want to spend all my time writing postcards ). I have 2 requests already, so just 8 spots left.

Please PM me with your child or family's name and address, any requests for a special character, and if there's something you'd like me to write. For example, a few years back someone asked for a card from Cinderella and asked me to write "I can't wait to see you next month! Love, Cinderella".

Please don't put your child's personal info here in the post - not a good idea. If you don't have enough posts to pm, just ask a few questions in these forums and you'll be able to pm soon.


----------



## ashmegrace

Would there be anyone available to be a FGM for my son? We had someone lined up, but they are no longer able to do it. I would need the letter by 4/12 (his birthday party date), leaving 5/15. This is his (and MY) first time at Disney and this trip is his birthday present. I know it's short notice, so if anyone can help that would be great!


----------



## ashmegrace

I M Fearless said:


> I am there from 7th March - 28th March so pick your date and I can do that for you.  Looks as if you can't PM me yet so just get in touch when you can!



I know you are already there, but would you have the ability to be a FGM for my son?


----------



## clambert1273

FidlMom said:


> Hi folks! Fairy God Mailer/Mother available here. I'll be at WDW mid-April and would be happy to mail out up to 10 cards total. (After all, I don't want to spend all my time writing postcards ). I have 2 requests already, so just 8 spots left.
> 
> Please PM me with your child or family's name and address, any requests for a special character, and if there's something you'd like me to write. For example, a few years back someone asked for a card from Cinderella and asked me to write "I can't wait to see you next month! Love, Cinderella".
> 
> Please don't put your child's personal info here in the post - not a good idea. If you don't have enough posts to pm, just ask a few questions in these forums and you'll be able to pm soon.


 
Tried to PM you but it says I can't PM you  LOL


----------



## FidlMom

Clambert - how interesting - I just looked at my privacy settings and changed something so perhaps it will work now. I will attempt to pm you also.


----------



## clambert1273

FidlMom said:


> Clambert - how interesting - I just looked at my privacy settings and changed something so perhaps it will work now. I will attempt to pm you also.


 
Got it and responded...  thanks so much!


----------



## David Langley

I need someone to FGM my little ones....2 cards total......our trip is at the end of April.....Anytime is perfect between now and then....thank you!


----------



## HdnMickeyGrl

David Langley when at the end of April?  We'll be there starting on April 11th through April 18th.  If that's not too late in April I'd be happy to send a postcard to your kids.  I don't think you can PM until you have 10 posts.  Post a few more posts and PM me or post your email and I'll email you.

Jen


----------



## David Langley

HdnMickeyGrl said:


> David Langley when at the end of April?  We'll be there starting on April 11th through April 18th.  If that's not too late in April I'd be happy to send a postcard to your kids.  I don't think you can PM until you have 10 posts.  Post a few more posts and PM me or post your email and I'll email you.
> 
> Jen



That would be perfect....I will get my post count up and send you a PM....thank you for the help....


----------



## FidlMom

My ID has been fixed and I am now available to take FGM pm requests!


----------



## Jocelynred

jlhill4444 said:


> Hi.  Will be going May 1-6 and am willing to send 3 postcards.  Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Julia


I'd be interested. I have 2 kiddos. We are going the last week of June.


----------



## jlhill4444

Sorry, Jocelynred, that was a post from 4 yrs ago. I am sure someone else will be going soon.


----------



## TMMA2015

Hello


FidlMom said:


> Hi folks! Fairy God Mailer/Mother available here. I'll be at WDW mid-April and would be happy to mail out up to 10 cards total. (After all, I don't want to spend all my time writing postcards ). I have 2 requests already, so just 8 spots left.
> 
> Please PM me with your child or family's name and address, any requests for a special character, and if there's something you'd like me to write. For example, a few years back someone asked for a card from Cinderella and asked me to write "I can't wait to see you next month! Love, Cinderella".
> 
> Please don't put your child's personal info here in the post - not a good idea. If you don't have enough posts to pm, just ask a few questions in these forums and you'll be able to pm soon.





FidlMom said:


> Hi folks! Fairy God Mailer/Mother available here. I'll be at WDW mid-April and would be happy to mail out up to 10 cards total. (After all, I don't want to spend all my time writing postcards ). I have 2 requests already, so just 8 spots left.
> 
> Please PM me with your child or family's name and address, any requests for a special character, and if there's something you'd like me to write. For example, a few years back someone asked for a card from Cinderella and asked me to write "I can't wait to see you next month! Love, Cinderella".
> 
> Please don't put your child's personal info here in the post - not a good idea. If you don't have enough posts to pm, just ask a few questions in these forums and you'll be able to pm soon.



Hi FidlMom - our family is going to WDW for the VERY FIRST TIME in October.  We are all so excited already and we have 7 months to go!  My girls will be 8 and 10 year old.  They would flip to get a post card from Anna & Elsa.  Is that possible?  How can I get you our address privately?  I would sure love it if you could do this for us.  It would be so fun for them   Thank you!!
Teresa


----------



## FidlMom

Jocelynred, I'd be happy to send a postcard to your kids.  I am going in April. Your Message count is over 10 so you should be able to pm me with your kids name and address.

TMMA2015, I'd be happy to send a card to your kids also! You just need to get your message count over 10 and then you can pm me. Just ask some questions on the various boards and you'll be there fast.


----------



## Jocelynred

Lo


jlhill4444 said:


> Sorry, Jocelynred, that was a post from 4 yrs ago. I am sure someone else will be going soon.


Lol! I totally missed that.


----------



## saraschoening

Hi Everyone

I am leaving for WDW on April 29th and would love to be a FGM for someone. I will be there for three weeks. Please send me a private message or reply on here, sorry if I don't get back to you right away.. life is very chaotic right now but I would love to do this for someone or someones. My daughter got a FGM a couple months ago and it made her cry.. so it really is a nice touch.


----------



## ariel2015

I am going to Disney world for the first time in September 10th to the 18th and will be going on a Disney cruise 18th till the 21st would love to find a fairy god mailer for around that time! I am new to this site hope to hear from someone soon I will definitely will return any mailers while im in Disney


----------



## Lampoon2012

Can anyone send 4 letters from WDW?  We leave April 14. Please let me know ASAP. Thank you!


----------



## Dana Cleveringa

Good Afternoon, I am so so new to this and this is our first trip. I want to be as organized as possible and make this as special as I can for my two daughters as I don't know if and we will ever be able to go again.  We are arriving WDW June 7, 2015 and leaving the 13th.  I will be glad to be someone's Godmailer while I am there. My daughter is 5, named Lauren and her favorite is of course Elsa. My other daughter, Braylen age 10 and loves Sully from Monster's INC.   

Can anyone help me with this?

my email is: mommycleveringa@gmail.com if you can help me make a binder or any other help. I am a single mom on a budget and want to make this a dream come true vacation. 

Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## I M Fearless

ashmegrace said:


> I know you are already there, but would you have the ability to be a FGM for my son?




Yes PM me the details and I can help you out with that.  We leave on Saturday am.


----------



## Ksaulsnc

Allie_Librarian said:


> What a fantastic idea!  I would love to have a couple of cards for my girls! We will be there from August 17-22 and I am happy to send some out then!


Send your info to Karensaulsnc@gmail.com I will be at WDW in June and can mail  to them.


----------



## Samaria

I will be going on Jun 10-14 and can be a send some postcards. I would also like to receive 2 for my girls before we leave. The oldest is 4 and loves anything princess and the other one will be 18 month and it will be her first trip to Disney.


----------



## ashmegrace

I M Fearless said:


> Yes PM me the details and I can help you out with that.  We leave on Saturday am.


Thank you so much! I found someone to do it a few days ago, but I really appreciate you getting back to me 

Hope you are having an amazing time


----------



## Samaria

ashmegrace said:


> Thank you so much! I found someone to do it a few days ago, but I really appreciate you getting back to me
> 
> Hope you are having an amazing time



I just joined today so I cant PM yet.  But my email is samaria1227@yahoo.com if you can send me an email to me and I will reponse.

Thank you again.


----------



## DuckyMommy

Slightly off topic but how many times do you have to post before you can PM?


----------



## Samaria

DuckyMommy said:


> Slightly off topic but how many times do you have to post before you can PM?


I think you have to
Post 10 times. That's what I've read.


----------



## MattShiloh

We have a four year old little princess whom we are taking to Disney World for the first time in May (my first trip too).  I am trying to keep the excitement going with her, and have gotten her a basket of Disney Princess stuff and have another basket for day of arrival.  But I would LOVE to get some people who are going to be there at Disney World to send her a post card from the park... to send her some Disney Magic regularly between now and when she arrives on May 10th.  I am not asking for people to send her multiple postcards, though that would be cool, but maybe multiple groups going to maybe send one while they are there.

If you are going during the remainder of the month of March and in April, or maybe are at the park now, and you would like to help me with this and send her a little magic in the form of a post card, please send me a private message and I will get you the address and name to send it to.

She is a HUGE Disney Princesses fan.

Thanks in advance to those who might want to do this 

Oh, and we will be in Disney World from May 8th through the 17th.  If anyone would like a Postcard send while we are there, I would be more than happy to do so.  Just shoot me a PM and fill me in on the details and I will send them one while there.


----------



## AngelaVHull

Samaria said:


> I will be going on Jun 10-14 and can be a send some postcards. I would also like to receive 2 for my girls before we leave. The oldest is 4 and loves anything princess and the other one will be 18 month and it will be her first trip to Disney.


I will be there May 7-13 and can do that for you.  PM me the details.


----------



## AngelaVHull

I am looking for someone to be a FGM for a little girl.  We will be there May 7th.  

Thank you!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Hello! I love this thread! I've been a Fairy Godmailer a few times now! 

We will be heading to WDW this May, wondering if anyone going now-mid April could please send two postcards to our sweet boys? DS5 & DS8. Please quote me or PM me if you are able to send! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cpicco

Samaria said:


> I will be going on Jun 10-14 and can be a send some postcards. I would also like to receive 2 for my girls before we leave. The oldest is 4 and loves anything princess and the other one will be 18 month and it will be her first trip to Disney.


I would love love love some postcards for my kids and my brother!!  Should I message you or send you an email?  Thanks!  Christine


----------



## wishin' on a star

It's been 5 years since my daughter's MAW trip, and we are going back May 6-12th!  I have three kids, ages 10, 11, and 13.  They would LOVE to get a postcard from Mickey before we go!


----------



## pumpkin_tx1

Hi everyone! We are taking our son for his first ever WDW trip thie June! He is 4 and we will be going June 2-5. We will be going to every park. Would anyone like to be his FGM? I would definitely return the favor! Shoot me a PM and thank you for helping this be the most magical trip!


----------



## Doug Means

This may be the coolest idea i've ever heard of...i will be traveling to WDW in late June.  I have one new daughter-in-law going for her first time, a daughter and a young boy that would love anything from a FGM in the next 75 days would be awesome.  i would love to return the favor. Let me know if your willing.


----------



## Vilmaris

Hi everyone, 

We will be at WDW on May 13-21, and would love to be FGM. Please send me a PM with your details.

If anyone is there now or during the next couple of weeks, please let us know, we are looking for a FGM for a last-minute surprise.

Thanks and happy mailing!

Vilmaris


----------



## haileyybugg09

we are going to wdw may 7th. 2015. we are so excited! it will be my 5y.o sons first rip an we would love to get some letters. not sure how this works just stumbled on this page, looking for some letter ideas. please help me with some more info! thanks a ton


----------



## Vickie46

Is anyone going to a Disney In the next week or so that could be a Fairy a God Mailer to 3 girls?   I am happy to pay for the postage and cards to 3 of them.  Or I can pay it forward while I am at Disney too.    Please let me know.   I am so excited.


----------



## NewfoundlandMom

Hi All!Headed to Disney on May 10th, would love it if someone could be a Fairy God Mailer for my DS, 11 and DD 9 Would love to do the same for anyone when we arrive in May!!Please feel free to contact me!


----------



## AkaGrace

My DD10 and I will be at WDW Apr 18-25 and Universal Apr 25-May 1.  I can send up to 10 postcards to people (either from WDW or the Owlery at Harry Potter).  First though I need to know where I can purchase these postcards!  The very first post says at the airport but we will be on a very tight schedule when arriving at MCO.  Does anyone know of any other locations to purchase postcards?  If I can get that information then I would love to spread some smiles!  Thank you


----------



## AkaGrace

NewfoundlandMom said:


> Hi All!Headed to Disney on May 10th, would love it if someone could be a Fairy God Mailer for my DS, 11 and DD 9 Would love to do the same for anyone when we arrive in May!!Please feel free to contact me!



I will gladly do this for you.  Please PM me your address and if there are any ideas to make the postcard even more special (ie characters, attractions, etc).


----------



## AkaGrace

wishin' on a star said:


> It's been 5 years since my daughter's MAW trip, and we are going back May 6-12th!  I have three kids, ages 10, 11, and 13.  They would LOVE to get a postcard from Mickey before we go!





pumpkin_tx1 said:


> Hi everyone! We are taking our son for his first ever WDW trip thie June! He is 4 and we will be going June 2-5. We will be going to every park. Would anyone like to be his FGM? I would definitely return the favor! Shoot me a PM and thank you for helping this be the most magical trip!





Doug Means said:


> This may be the coolest idea i've ever heard of...i will be traveling to WDW in late June.  I have one new daughter-in-law going for her first time, a daughter and a young boy that would love anything from a FGM in the next 75 days would be awesome.  i would love to return the favor. Let me know if your willing.





Vilmaris said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We will be at WDW on May 13-21, and would love to be FGM. Please send me a PM with your details.
> 
> If anyone is there now or during the next couple of weeks, please let us know, we are looking for a FGM for a last-minute surprise.
> 
> Thanks and happy mailing!
> 
> Vilmaris





haileyybugg09 said:


> we are going to wdw may 7th. 2015. we are so excited! it will be my 5y.o sons first rip an we would love to get some letters. not sure how this works just stumbled on this page, looking for some letter ideas. please help me with some more info! thanks a ton



Okay, you guys are the last of my FGM limit!  My DD10 and I will be going to WDW Apr 18-25 followed by Universal.  I can send postcards (not letters) to your princes/princesses while we are there.  Please PM me to let me know your addresses and anything special I can include on the postcard (ie characters, attractions, etc).  I will do my best to make the postcards as special as I can!  If you would prefer a postcard from the Harry Potter owlery just let me know, we can send owls after Apr 25.  

Y'all have a magical day!


----------



## NewfoundlandMom

AkaGrace said:


> I will gladly do this for you.  Please PM me your address and if there are any ideas to make the postcard even more special (ie characters, attractions, etc).


Hi There! Thank you so muchWe have never had a fairy godmailier beforeI am unable to private messge as of yet but if you could send me an email at summerain10@hotmail.com, that would be awesome!We are in Canada


----------



## Laborspy

I'm headed down on May 19th for the week.  Im a little late I know, but I just heard of this which is sooo cute. If anyone can lend a hand let me know.  I'll pay it forward when I head down.


----------



## rescuetink

AkaGrace said:


> My DD10 and I will be at WDW Apr 18-25 and Universal Apr 25-May 1.  I can send up to 10 postcards to people (either from WDW or the Owlery at Harry Potter).  First though I need to know where I can purchase these postcards!  The very first post says at the airport but we will be on a very tight schedule when arriving at MCO.  Does anyone know of any other locations to purchase postcards?  If I can get that information then I would love to spread some smiles!  Thank you



Generally you can find Disney ones at stores near where you live such as the Dollar Store, Target, WalMart, etc...  Which also give you time to fill them out in advance or on you flight/drive!!   If not you can get them just about anywhere once you get into Disney, which is a little more expensive but that's what we had to do last time we went.  Have a MAGICAL  Vacation!!!


----------



## Doug Means

AkaGrace said:


> I will gladly do this for you.  Please PM me your address and if there are any ideas to make the postcard even more special (ie characters, attractions, etc).


Could you please PM me i don't think i can PM anyone yet (first) because i have not posted enough yet?


----------



## AkaGrace

Doug Means said:


> Could you please PM me i don't think i can PM anyone yet (first) because i have not posted enough yet?



I just sent you a test message but I have noooo clue if I did it right (I'm new to DisBoards as well).  I went to your profile and was able to post a message to your profile.  Not sure if this is a PM or not.  If there are any issues then you may have to post your email here and I will email you back.  Depending on your comfort level of course


----------



## Doug Means

It said I could not receive that message yet. So, my email is dougmeans@bellsouth.net


----------



## AkaGrace

NewfoundlandMom said:


> Hi There! Thank you so muchWe have never had a fairy godmailier beforeI am unable to private messge as of yet but if you could send me an email at summerain10@hotmail.com, that would be awesome!We are in Canada





Doug Means said:


> It said I could not receive that message yet. So, my email is dougmeans@bellsouth.net



I have emailed both of you so make sure to check your messages!


----------



## Kim M

I'm new to disboards so I'm not sure if I'm too far out...but we are making our first trip to Disney June 8th-12th and will be going to Magic Kingdom. I would love to have a Fairy Godmailer for my 3 daughters (ages 5, 4, and 2). The girls like Ariel, Rapunzel, Belle and Elsa. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swaller

ariel2015 said:


> I am going to Disney world for the first time in September 10th to the 18th and will be going on a Disney cruise 18th till the 21st would love to find a fairy god mailer for around that time! I am new to this site hope to hear from someone soon I will definitely will return any mailers while im in Disney


I am new to this site as well!  I will be travelling to Disney World Mid October and my daughter would be elated to receive a postcard from there!!!  You can email me at swaller1975@hotmail.com
Thanks!!!


----------



## Terrae Byrd

Hi, I am going to Disney May 16-23 and would love someone to be


AkaGrace said:


> My DD10 and I will be at WDW Apr 18-25 and Universal Apr 25-May 1.  I can send up to 10 postcards to people (either from WDW or the Owlery at Harry Potter).  First though I need to know where I can purchase these postcards!  The very first post says at the airport but we will be on a very tight schedule when arriving at MCO.  Does anyone know of any other locations to purchase postcards?  If I can get that information then I would love to spread some smiles!  Thank you


Hey, I would love for you to help. This is my first time hearing about fairy godmother mailers, I know when we went a couple of years ago they had some post cards at the Shades of green. This is a military resort so most people probably won't have access to that. We will be going May 16-23, could you you please do this for my little girl. She likes all Disney princess and will be turning 6. Please let me know where you find the postcards so I can pay it forward when we are there. Thanks!!


----------



## Terrae Byrd

Kim M said:


> I'm new to disboards so I'm not sure if I'm too far out...but we are making our first trip to Disney June 8th-12th and will be going to Magic Kingdom. I would love to have a Fairy Godmailer for my 3 daughters (ages 5, 4, and 2). The girls like Ariel, Rapunzel, Belle and Elsa. Thanks in advance!


Sure, we will be there May 16-23. This is new for me, I am assuming we can find these postcards at the resorts. Tell me what to do and would be glad to help you.


----------



## Terrae Byrd

Hey, I must have done this wrong I am new to Dis boards. We are traveling May 16-23 and would love someone to be a Fairy Godmailer to our DD who is turning 6. We can do this for anyone else too, just let me know. I don't know how to pm anyone, my email is btar99@yahoo.com.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## sjb95u

Hi Guys! We'll be at WDW starting May 31st and I'd love to have someone send my daughter and my niece a postcard in the next week or two. I'll be glad to pay it forward! Thanks!


----------



## Kim M

Terrae Byrd said:


> Sure, we will be there May 16-23. This is new for me, I am assuming we can find these postcards at the resorts. Tell me what to do and would be glad to help you.


Thank you! I'm actually new to this also.  I'm guessing I just share my address?? Maybe we can ask for more details from some veterans.


----------



## Magjackmama

I am taking my little boy and little girl to Disney on May 23. I would love to have a Fairy Godmailer send them postcards in advance. I will happily provide the service to several people coming after me. Just shoot me a message. If you are not good with this site...you can email me at tallybgirl1@gmail.com.


----------



## flipflops

Hey Y'all! We will be going to Disney and Universal June 11-28. I would love it if we could get 2 postcards, one to my niece and nephew and the other to my 2 nieces. If you PM me I can give you specifics on names and addresses. Also, when I am there in June I would be more than happy to be a FGM to someone else. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lifelong Disney Addict

Love this!


----------



## flipflops

flipflops said:


> Hey Y'all! We will be going to Disney and Universal June 11-28. I would love it if we could get 2 postcards, one to my niece and nephew and the other to my 2 nieces. If you PM me I can give you specifics on names and addresses. Also, when I am there in June I would be more than happy to be a FGM to someone else. Thanks in advance!



Already got a reply! I love the disboards!!!! I am happy to be a FGB in June if anyone needs one!

Dawn


----------



## kteeter

Hello All- My family will be going to WDW May 2-7, I have done FGM in the past I take 5 families. Please PM me with your address, boy/girl, what dates you are going and if you are celebrating (birthday, end of school, first trip, family vacation), and Character. I would like to have this info by May 1 so I can be ready. We are seeing the Frozen sisters so I will take 2 families for them.  Others pick are: Mickey, Minnie (Fab 5) for sure and maybe Snow White, Bell, and Jasmine.
- All you need is Faith, Trust and a little bit of Pixi Dust!


----------



## kteeter

Kim M said:


> I'm new to disboards so I'm not sure if I'm too far out...but we are making our first trip to Disney June 8th-12th and will be going to Magic Kingdom. I would love to have a Fairy Godmailer for my 3 daughters (ages 5, 4, and 2). The girls like Ariel, Rapunzel, Belle and Elsa. Thanks in advance!


 
Let me know if you need me to be your FGM- I am happy to help.


----------



## AkaGrace

I apologize to those that have not had a reply from me.  I have reached my maximum of 10 FGMs.


----------



## Kim M

kteeter said:


> Let me know if you need me to be your FGM- I am happy to help.


Thank you so much! That would be great! What do I need to do to help?


----------



## kteeter

Dana Cleveringa said:


> Good Afternoon, I am so so new to this and this is our first trip. I want to be as organized as possible and make this as special as I can for my two daughters as I don't know if and we will ever be able to go again.  We are arriving WDW June 7, 2015 and leaving the 13th.  I will be glad to be someone's Godmailer while I am there. My daughter is 5, named Lauren and her favorite is of course Elsa. My other daughter, Braylen age 10 and loves Sully from Monster's INC.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> my email is: mommycleveringa@gmail.com if you can help me make a binder or any other help. I am a single mom on a budget and want to make this a dream come true vacation.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!


 
I sent you an email in regards to planning and also FGM- Happy to help!


----------



## kteeter

sjb95u said:


> Hi Guys! We'll be at WDW starting May 31st and I'd love to have someone send my daughter and my niece a postcard in the next week or two. I'll be glad to pay it forward! Thanks!


 
I Sent you a PM- Let me know if you need me to help


----------



## LoveFamx3Boys

This sounds like an awesome idea! We go in less then 30 days.... I have 3 boys....  I am new here so I need to get to 10 posts first before I can PM. Any tips to get a godmailer and to be one when we get there? Thanks!!!


----------



## LoveFamx3Boys

Hello!!! I am new and going to WDW in 30 days with my family... I would be happy to be a godmailer to someone when I am there! Is anyone going in the next 2-3 weeks to send one to my 3 children (ages 8, 6, and 2-1/2)? So excited but feeling anxious trying to finish planning our FIRST TRIP


----------



## molliewalks

We are taking our sons girlfriend for her very first trip!! August 9-16. If anyone can be a FGM for her, our two sons and my husband (for being awesome for taking us again), i would greatly appreciate it. We would pay it back in kind while we are there. We have done FGM in the past and loved getting them and sending them (especially love hearing how happy the kids are when getting them!!) thanks!!


----------



## kteeter

LoveFamx3Boys said:


> Hello!!! I am new and going to WDW in 30 days with my family... I would be happy to be a godmailer to someone when I am there! Is anyone going in the next 2-3 weeks to send one to my 3 children (ages 8, 6, and 2-1/2)? So excited but feeling anxious trying to finish planning our FIRST TRIP


Sent you a PM- Happy to help we are going May 2-7.


----------



## knitdiva

Ok, you will think I am nuts but I am trying to bring some magic for a teenager I am taking to Disney next October. I will be taking my DS 11 and my half sister who will be 16!!! I am so excited! I know she is all grown up but her last Disney trip was when she was 6, her parents have since divorced, she went through a rough patch and is now "open again" to spending more time with her extended family. She can't wait for the trip and I want to make it as magical as I know it can be.
So if a fair godmailer wants to help me create some magic for my DS11 and my half sister16, let me know. You have to be willing to mail to Canada.
I will be glad to pay it forward when I visit WDW in late October.
PM if you can help.

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Means

knitdiva said:


> Ok, you will think I am nuts but I am trying to bring some magic for a teenager I am taking to Disney next October. I will be taking my DS 11 and my half sister who will be 16!!! I am so excited! I know she is all grown up but her last Disney trip was when she was 6, her parents have since divorced, she went through a rough patch and is now "open again" to spending more time with her extended family. She can't wait for the trip and I want to make it as magical as I know it can be.
> So if a fair godmailer wants to help me create some magic for my DS11 and my half sister16, let me know. You have to be willing to mail to Canada.
> I will be glad to pay it forward when I visit WDW in late October.
> PM if you can help.
> 
> Thanks!


i am heading in mid june and would do it if you want something that early.  message me if that is good for you


----------



## Hmatthews

We are going to disneyworld in July and would love if someone could our daughter and son a card! Thanks!


----------



## RMColosimo

Hello All, Last minute trip that my wife and I planned to Disney.  Going to be there Jun 21 - Jun 27 at the Cabins in Wilderness Lodge.  Anyone that can send 3 postcards, one for each of my daughters would be awesome.

And if you could send one to my wife as well, if that is not asking too much that would be terrific. 



My daughters on the way to Disney two years ago



My daughters on the monorail on day one.



Me and my youngest waiting for rope drop at MK.


Okay, so enough pictures.   

I would be happy to help anyone with postcards when we are there, and we are driving, so we are starting in Ohio and going to Florida, so if anyone wants something sent from a bunch of states and then a grand prize from Disney, let me know.  My wife and I love doing silly stuff and helping out.


----------



## Jen29

I just heard about this and just love it. We'll be there May 22nd. Not sure if it's too late for a fgm for my girls (4 and 6). I'm happy to do it in a couple of weeks when we're there!


----------



## Suzanna1973

My family is heaeded to WDW in just 4 weeks!!! Would love for someone to be a FGM for my niece, age 4, a HUGE Frozen fan, and my nephew, age 10, an Avengers fan. please pm me.Would also like to be a FGM for 3 families going to WDW after us. We will be there June 4-11.


----------



## ariel2015

Hi!  I am Jerica and I am going to Disney Sept. 10th.  I would love for someone to mail postcards to my kids.
Their names are Jayvian and Nilayza and Lily.  Jayvian love Donald Duck or Mickey; Nila loves Cinderella, Belle, or Ariel and Lily loves Princess Jasmine.

If you could say "Can't wait to meet you!" from the characters, that would be awesome.

Please PM me for the address.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Cookiecamilla

I would love to do this too?? Could someone mail us a postcard?? And I am happy to mail one to someone else. 

We are going June 6-13th.

My girls would love a postcard each...My youngest is a Sophia and Doc McStuffins fan and my oldest loves Elsa and Anna...dont know if there are any postcards with specifically those characters.


----------



## Jocelynred

We will be in Disney last week of June-July 4. Would like for my kids to Fairy Godmail some little ones. Let me know if you'd like a postcard. PM me your address, kids' names, and fav characters.


----------



## Jocelynred

ariel2015 said:


> Hi!  I am Jerica and I am going to Disney Sept. 10th.  I would love for someone to mail postcards to my kids.
> Their names are Jayvian and Nilayza and Lily.  Jayvian love Donald Duck or Mickey; Nila loves Cinderella, Belle, or Ariel and Lily loves Princess Jasmine.
> 
> If you could say "Can't wait to meet you!" from the characters, that would be awesome.
> 
> Please PM me for the address.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!


Do you have a Fairy Godmailer yet?


----------



## Jocelynred

molliewalks said:


> We are taking our sons girlfriend for her very first trip!! August 9-16. If anyone can be a FGM for her, our two sons and my husband (for being awesome for taking us again), i would greatly appreciate it. We would pay it back in kind while we are there. We have done FGM in the past and loved getting them and sending them (especially love hearing how happy the kids are when getting them!!) thanks!!


I'll be there late June/July. Send an address, names, and fav character. We will be glad to send them.


----------



## Suzanna1973

Hmatthews said:


> We are going to disneyworld in July and would love if someone could our daughter and son a card! Thanks!


Have you gotten a response? We are going to WDW June4-11 and would LOVE to be your FGM!!


----------



## fostrmom2mny

I am taking a short trip with a friend and her pre teen daughter and would LOVE to have a card sent to her is it is possible. We leave for WDW on May 31. Countdown is 16 days. I am so sorry for the lateness of this request, but I promise to also send one from the world to another. Thanks, and please let me know.
Gerri


----------



## fostrmom2mny

Hmatthews said:


> We are going to disneyworld in July and would love if someone could our daughter and son a card! Thanks!


I don't know how to send a PM since they changed the forum some time back. Was wondering if you have a fairy Godmailer yet?


----------



## goodbunny

Hello! We are taking our boys, ages 5 & 7, on their first trip to WDW in mid-September. They are terribly excited, and I know that they would be over the moon to receive a little something from a Fairy Godmailer. They love all of the classic characters (Mickey, Donald, Goofy, etc.), Disney Junior (Jake and Doc McStuffins), Phineas & Ferb, and their current fave Disney movies are Frozen and Big Hero 6. 

If anyone would be willing to be our FGM any time prior to our trip, please PM me and I'll send you our address and eternal gratitude. I'm also happy to pay it forward come September.


----------



## jaz4

molliewalks said:


> We are taking our sons girlfriend for her very first trip!! August 9-16. If anyone can be a FGM for her, our two sons and my husband (for being awesome for taking us again), i would greatly appreciate it. We would pay it back in kind while we are there. We have done FGM in the past and loved getting them and sending them (especially love hearing how happy the kids are when getting them!!) thanks!!




I am going in the middle of July. Do you have a fairy god mailer yet?


----------



## Jasesmom

Will be taking my son (2) to Disney for the first time Sept 4-7 then on a Disney cruise Sept 7-11 for his 3rd birthday... Was wondering when would be the appropriate time to ask for a FGM... Can someone help?


----------



## Jen309

Hello all!  I'm ISO a FGM for my 3 kiddos, 7 and 9 y/o boys who love star wars (namely yoda and R2D2) and a 5 y/o girl who's especially enamored with Princess Aurora.  We arrive June 14th.  This is our first trip, and we parents are sooo excited to finally surprise them (they've been asking for a few years) after our magic bands arrive next week.  This would be the icing on the cake.  I'm happy to reciprocate when we are visiting Disney.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## SASTACK1216

Hello! I'm in search of a fairy godmailer for my son, age 5. This is his first trip to Disney! Would love a postcard from Mickey, but would take any character really. We are going from June 29 -July 5, 2015. I'm more than happy to reciprocate when we are visiting Disney. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## glassslippergirl

I'm going to WDW this weekend. Please let me know if anyone needs a last minute mailer.


----------



## SASTACK1216

glassslippergirl said:


> I'm going to WDW this weekend. Please let me know if anyone needs a last minute mailer.



Yes, please glassslippergirl. I'm looking for a postcard for my son, age 5. This is his first trip to Disney! How can I privately send you my address? I am new to this board. Thanks so much!


----------



## glassslippergirl

SASTACK1216 said:


> Yes, please glassslippergirl. I'm looking for a postcard for my son, age 5. This is his first trip to Disney! How can I privately send you my address? I am new to this board. Thanks so much!



I don't think you have enough posts to get private messages. I posted something on your profile page that may help. I hope you can see it if you click your username on your last post.


----------



## Canooknic

Hi all!! I'm looking for a slightly different Fairy Godmailer....would anyone be willing to mail a park map from Epcot to me in Canada?

My 6 year old has been looking at all his maps so much since our last trip and his Epcot one is more tape than paper now!! Our next trip isn't until February 2016 and he wants to keep planning!!

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Jocelynred

goodbunny said:


> Hello! We are taking our boys, ages 5 & 7, on their first trip to WDW in mid-September. They are terribly excited, and I know that they would be over the moon to receive a little something from a Fairy Godmailer. They love all of the classic characters (Mickey, Donald, Goofy, etc.), Disney Junior (Jake and Doc McStuffins), Phineas & Ferb, and their current fave Disney movies are Frozen and Big Hero 6.
> 
> If anyone would be willing to be our FGM any time prior to our trip, please PM me and I'll send you our address and eternal gratitude. I'm also happy to pay it forward come September.


PM me your address and their names and we will gladly send them some mail. We will be there end of June/early July.


----------



## Jocelynred

SASTACK1216 said:


> Hello! I'm in search of a fairy godmailer for my son, age 5. This is his first trip to Disney! Would love a postcard from Mickey, but would take any character really. We are going from June 29 -July 5, 2015. I'm more than happy to reciprocate when we are visiting Disney. Thank you so much!!!


That's when we're going too! Can't wait.


----------



## SASTACK1216

glassslippergirl said:


> I don't think you have enough posts to get private messages. I posted something on your profile page that may help. I hope you can see it if you click your username on your last post.


I sent you a PM glassslippergirl. Thanks so much again!


----------



## Disneylover42

I need a FGM for my kiddos. We leave in just over 30 days. I will pay it forward when we are there if anyone needs one the beginning of July.


----------



## glassslippergirl

Disneylover42 said:


> I need a FGM for my kiddos. We leave in just over 30 days. I will pay it forward when we are there if anyone needs one the beginning of July.



I will be there this weekend. Please pm me your information.


----------



## Disneylover42

glassslippergirl said:


> I will be there this weekend. Please pm me your information.



Sent thanks.


----------



## j.conklin

I would love to get a postcard sent to my son.  we are going at the end of august...it is a surprise and I would love for him to read it while we are leaving for the airport. This is a mommy and me trip only and we are celebrating his graduation from elementary school, moving up to boy scouts from cub scouts and being placed in honers math.  His birthday is also in august so we will be celebrating that as well.   He loves star wars, pirates, monsters inc and naturally the fab 5.  any help would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## Jocelynred

If you PM me your address and his name we would be glad to send you a card. Congrats on such a big year! My son will be crossing over to Boy Scouts next year.


----------



## j.conklin

Oh my goodness thank you so much....It really has been a big year!  Your son will love boy scouts so much!  There is so much book learning for arrow of light it can be hard to keep them motivated....Just a month or so in boy scouts and he is really loving it again!  All the hard work definitely pays off!  we do have a little problem....I can not pm until I have replied to at least 10 posts.  Could I post my Facebook link?


----------



## Jocelynred

Sure. He's excited about scouts. He can't wait to go camping w the troop. We have a few things to do to finish the Webelos badge. But, we have enough badges for aol already. So, they are talking about crossing over in Feb. instead of April.


----------



## j.conklin

Thats what he did as well but for us his blue and gold dinner and crossover ceremony was in march....then moved right into the troop that he chose and camped twice and went on an orienteering hike within the first month.  So much fun but I do have to say that I am happy that I don't have to freeze camping anymore...lol.     My facebook Id is https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.conklin.90  so hopefully we can connect there


----------



## Marshmelo

My son (7) would love to get a post card!  He will be going to wdw for the first time 10/13-10/20 and is soooo excited! We are doing MNSSHP which he is excited about and he also loves star wars and pirates the best, as well as Legos.  He will also be flying for the first time.


----------



## Jocelynred

j.conklin said:


> Thats what he did as well but for us his blue and gold dinner and crossover ceremony was in march....then moved right into the troop that he chose and camped twice and went on an orienteering hike within the first month.  So much fun but I do have to say that I am happy that I don't have to freeze camping anymore...lol.     My facebook Id is https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.conklin.90  so hopefully we can connect there


I sent you a message on FB. Check your "other" folder if you don't see it.


----------



## Jocelynred

Send me a message w your address and we will be happy to send some mail.


----------



## fostrmom2mny

glassslippergirl said:


> I'm going to WDW this weekend. Please let me know if anyone needs a last minute mailer.


Glasslipper,
I also had sent you a PM with my friend's daughter's info. Crossing my fingers. I already have our family that we are returning the FGM and pixie Dust for


----------



## Jasesmom

Marshmelo said:


> My son (7) would love to get a post card!  He will be going to wdw for the first time 10/13-10/20 and is soooo excited! We are doing MNSSHP which he is excited about and he also loves star wars and pirates the best, as well as Legos.  He will also be flying for the first time.



We will be going the first week of September so I could always mail something then


----------



## Jasesmom

molliewalks said:


> We are taking our sons girlfriend for her very first trip!! August 9-16. If anyone can be a FGM for her, our two sons and my husband (for being awesome for taking us again), i would greatly appreciate it. We would pay it back in kind while we are there. We have done FGM in the past and loved getting them and sending them (especially love hearing how happy the kids are when getting them!!) thanks!!



Just wondering if you already have someone you are going to be FGM for... We are going to WDW for the first time Sept 5... wondering if you could be a FGM for my 2 yoa son (will be 3 in sept)


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

We have been a Fairy Godmother in the past (2010) and now we are finally going back HOME this October 25-29.  Our daughter was only 3 1/2 the last time and now is 8...I would love if somebody could be a Fairy Godmother for her this time...I think she would be tickled to receive a post card.  If anybody is out there willing to be her "Godmother"...please, let me know and THANK YOU for this little piece of magic!!


----------



## cuppycake

We will be heading to see Mickey next week, and I will be happy to take 5 kiddos (or combinations of kiddos) to send post cards to for upcoming trips!  We've done this for years and I love to think about the kids lighting up with smiles when they get their greetings!!


----------



## Jasesmom

FunkyDuckToo said:


> We have been a Fairy Godmother in the past (2010) and now we are finally going back HOME this October 25-29.  Our daughter was only 3 1/2 the last time and now is 8...I would love if somebody could be a Fairy Godmother for her this time...I think she would be tickled to receive a post card.  If anybody is out there willing to be her "Godmother"...please, let me know and THANK YOU for this little piece of magic!!



I can do it when we go the first week of September!!!


----------



## Marshmelo

That would be great Jasesmom!  Thank you!  I will PM you the mailing info


----------



## rescuetink

Hey all, we are leaving for WDW on July 3rd and will be there till July 11th  

I would love to get cards sent to my  DS (11) and  DD (7) again!!  

And we have always payed it forward, so if anyone is looking for cards for their Disney Kids we would love to send a handfull!!

I love this!!!


----------



## Jen309

cuppycake said:


> We will be heading to see Mickey next week, and I will be happy to take 5 kiddos (or combinations of kiddos) to send post cards to for upcoming trips!  We've done this for years and I love to think about the kids lighting up with smiles when they get their greetings!!


I'd love to take you up on the offer!  I posted before, but maybe no one saw it?  I have 3 kiddos, 7 and 9 y/o boys who love star wars (namely yoda and R2D2) and a 5 y/o girl who's especially enamored with Princess Aurora. We arrive June 14th. This is our first trip, and we parents are sooo excited to finally surprise them (they've been asking for a few years) after our magic bands arrive. This would be the icing on the cake. I'm happy to reciprocate when we are visiting Disney. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Jasesmom

rescuetink said:


> Hey all, we are leaving for WDW on July 3rd and will be there till July 11th
> 
> I would love to get cards sent to my  DS (11) and  DD (7) again!!
> 
> And we have always payed it forward, so if anyone is looking for cards for their Disney Kids we would love to send a handfull!!
> 
> I love this!!!



I am looking for cards for my 2 year old son!!! We are going the first week of September!!!


----------



## Jasesmom

cuppycake said:


> We will be heading to see Mickey next week, and I will be happy to take 5 kiddos (or combinations of kiddos) to send post cards to for upcoming trips!  We've done this for years and I love to think about the kids lighting up with smiles when they get their greetings!!



I would love to take you up on the offer  Just let me know and I can inbox you my address


----------



## cuppycake

Jen309 said:


> I'd love to take you up on the offer!  I posted before, but maybe no one saw it?  I have 3 kiddos, 7 and 9 y/o boys who love star wars (namely yoda and R2D2) and a 5 y/o girl who's especially enamored with Princess Aurora. We arrive June 14th. This is our first trip, and we parents are sooo excited to finally surprise them (they've been asking for a few years) after our magic bands arrive. This would be the icing on the cake. I'm happy to reciprocate when we are visiting Disney. Thanks so much!!!



Sounds like so much fun!!  Just PM me your address and if there is anything special you would like the cards to say!!


----------



## cuppycake

Jasesmom said:


> I would love to take you up on the offer  Just let me know and I can inbox you my address



Absolutely, PM me the address and any requests for characters and/or if there is something specific you want the card to say!!


----------



## Kmedders

Jasesmom said:


> I would love to take you up on the offer  Just let me know and I can inbox you my address


 Hi! Do you have any room to add 2 more kids? You can do a combined postcard. I would really appreciate it. We are going for our first time in September and I really want to make this as magical as possible.


----------



## Jasesmom

Kmedders said:


> Hi! Do you have any room to add 2 more kids? You can do a combined postcard. I would really appreciate it. We are going for our first time in September and I really want to make this as magical as possible.



When are you going in September?


----------



## Kmedders

Jasesmom said:


> When are you going in September?


 We are going the 12 - 19th


----------



## Jasesmom

Kmedders said:


> We are going the 12 - 19th


I can add 2 more to my list!!! We will be leaving there on the 7th just PM me your info!


----------



## RMColosimo

If anyone needs a postcard sent to them, PM me and let me know.  We are going in June, the 20th - 27th.  So I am more than willing to send out post cards.  PM me with the address/Favorite Character/ Childs name, and I will send them out when we get there.

Thanks!


----------



## Kmedders

Jasesmom said:


> I can add 2 more to my list!!! We will be leaving there on the 7th just PM me your info!


 Thank you thank you thank you!!! I'm brand new to this, so sorry if I don't do the request correctly.


----------



## Kmedders

Jasesmom said:


> I can add 2 more to my list!!! We will be leaving there on the 7th just PM me your info!


 Ok.... I'm a moron. How to I message you? I can't find it.


----------



## RMColosimo

I think you have to have 10 posts to start a conversation.
So just post some more and then it will become available.


----------



## RMColosimo

Then click on the persons name, IE Rmcolosimo, and click 'Start a Conversation'.


----------



## Jasesmom

Kmedders said:


> Ok.... I'm a moron. How to I message you? I can't find it.



You have to post atleast 10 times to be able to message  Once you get there then you can start conversation...  I have you down and will just wait on your info


----------



## Kmedders

RMColosimo said:


> I think you have to have 10 posts to start a conversation.
> So just post some more and then it will become available.


 Ha, Ok thank you


----------



## Kmedders

Jasesmom said:


> You have to post atleast 10 times to be able to message  Once you get there then you can start conversation...  I have you down and will just wait on your info


 Thanks so much!!


----------



## MrPunem

My wife, 3 daughters 7,5,3 and I are all headed to Disney World this November 13th-19th.  This will be their first trip, and 27 yrs since I was there.


----------



## MarieKat

We are going to Disney in October and I would be so grateful if someone could mail a postcard to my Jeff from Donald Duck!  Please PM if you're willing to do this! thank you!


----------



## RMColosimo

Hello All.  You need to get up to 10 posts before we can message you.  So post a few more messages, and then people will be able to message you and coordinate getting you a post card.


----------



## Kmedders

I'll be happy to help someone else out during my trip in September.


----------



## Gabby Hoover

I love this! My husband and I will be going September 14-21.  I would love to send out a couple postcards while we're there.  I just read the above post that says I need to post here 10 times in order to receive/send PM so I'll try to post a bit more before making any connections.  

I would love it too if my husband (named Donald!) could receive a postcard from Donald Duck any time before September if someone is able.  (haha we're both kids at heart)  Thanks!


----------



## MrPunem

RMColosimo said:


> Hello All.  You need to get up to 10 posts before we can message you.  So post a few more messages, and then people will be able to message you and coordinate getting you a post card.



Done, thanks


----------



## Wyattsmom

Hi everyone! We are going in November. This will only be our second time,  and last time we didn't really do much character interaction. I would be happy to mail postcards. Is there a strategy for getting them to fill these out?


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

I am still looking for someone to be our daughter's Fairy Godmailer...our trip is: Oct24-31.  If anybody is heading there in late Sept/early Oct...we would be grateful!!!  Also...I can be a Godmailer for anybody that is in need...just let me know!


----------



## Marshmelo

FunkyDuckToo, we are arriving 10/13 if that won't be too late.  If you find someone else who will be there earlier then go with them though!


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

Marshmelo said:


> FunkyDuckToo, we are arriving 10/13 if that won't be too late.  If you find someone else who will be there earlier then go with them though!


Thank you for your offer...I hate to put pressure on you at the beginning of your trip to send out a postcard though.


----------



## Marshmelo

FunkyDuckToo said:


> Thank you for your offer...I hate to put pressure on you at the beginning of your trip to send out a postcard though.



If you end up not finding anyone else, let me know.  

I also read that you can send a letter to a character(s) and get an autographed postcard back:

Walt Disney World Communications
P.O. Box 10040
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

MrPunem said:


> My wife, 3 daughters 7,5,3 and I are all headed to Disney World this November 13th-19th.  This will be their first trip, and 27 yrs since I was there.


I do not know if you have a Godmailer as of yet, our trip is October 24th-31st.  I would be happy to mail for you if you would like.  If it is too close to your trip, you can choose someone else.  Just let me know.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

Marshmelo said:


> If you end up not finding anyone else, let me know.
> 
> I also read that you can send a letter to a character(s) and get an autographed postcard back:
> 
> Walt Disney World Communications
> P.O. Box 10040
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040


Thank you so much!!  I will keep checking, but if I cannot find anyone I may message you!


----------



## MinMou

Marshmelo said:


> If you end up not finding anyone else, let me know.
> 
> I also read that you can send a letter to a character(s) and get an autographed postcard back:
> 
> Walt Disney World Communications
> P.O. Box 10040
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040


Is there a similar address for Disneyland?


----------



## MarieKat

RMColosimo said:


> Hello All.  You need to get up to 10 posts before we can message you.  So post a few more messages, and then people will be able to message you and coordinate getting you a post card.


Thanks! done and done. Of course I would be more than happy to mail a postcard for someone else when I go in October.


----------



## goodbunny

Jocelynred, I sent you a PM. Thank you!!!

FunkyDuckToo, we're headed there in mid-September. Is that too early for you?


----------



## sritter78

We are headed to WDW at the beginning of August. Would anyone be willing to send my kids postcards in the middle of July?


----------



## ariel2015

Jocelynred said:


> Do you have a Fairy Godmailer yet?


 
I am still waiting for my fairy god mailer!!! hoping someone will!! I will return the favor when I am in Disney in september


----------



## ariel2015

Hi I am going to Disney for the first time with my kid and we are in very much need for a FAIRY GODMAILER,
My son Jayvian  loves Nemo, Mickey and Donald Duck, My two daughters Nila and Tishany loves Minnie and Ariel!
If some could please be our fairy god mailer and I will glady be someone fairy godmailer when I am in Disney


----------



## tblakey

Hello everyone. My mom and I will be heading to Disney in a couple of weeks. I know that is early for some trips, but we would love to be a fairy go mailer to some children while we are there. Let me know.


----------



## Just Kate

This is probably a long shot, but we will be leaving for WDW in just 11 days (June 15!!!). This is my dd's first trip and I know she would love to receive a postcard. Maybe someone is there now and reading this thread??? If so, I would be oh-so-grateful.

And if anyone would like for me to be a FGM to a child, I would be more than happy to.


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

And if anyone would like for me to be a FGM to a child, I would be more than happy to.[/QUOTE]

We'll be traveling there very soon as well and would love to have Mickey tell my girls with a postcard!


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

My family will be traveling during the first weekend in August if anyone would like a Fairy Godmailer at that time!


----------



## Jasesmom

ariel2015 said:


> Hi I am going to Disney for the first time with my kid and we are in very much need for a FAIRY GODMAILER,
> My son Jayvian  loves Nemo, Mickey and Donald Duck, My two daughters Nila and Tishany loves Minnie and Ariel!
> If some could please be our fairy god mailer and I will glady be someone fairy godmailer when I am in Disney



When are you going?


----------



## rescuetink

Jasesmom said:


> I am looking for cards for my 2 year old son!!! We are going the first week of September!!!



PM me your info and we will get cards sent for you!!



Jasesmom said:


> When are you going?



We leave July 3rd!!  28 days!!!


----------



## ariel2015

Jasesmom said:


> When are you going?


 We are going september10th til the 18th


----------



## ariel2015

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> My family will be traveling during the first weekend in August if anyone would like a Fairy Godmailer at that time!


I am still in need of a fairy god mailer could you please be ours???


----------



## ariel2015

tblakey said:


> Hello everyone. My mom and I will be heading to Disney in a couple of weeks. I know that is early for some trips, but we would love to be a fairy go mailer to some children while we are there. Let me know.


 Are you still interested? if so could you please PM e still need our fairy godmailer for three kiddos


----------



## sritter78

ISO of someone for my 2 kids. 

We will be there Aug. 2-8 and would love to send a few postcards.


----------



## Jasesmom

ariel2015 said:


> We are going september10th til the 18th



I would be cutting it close since we are going the first week of September   Check the post above me though


----------



## rescuetink

ariel2015 said:


> We are going september10th til the 18th





sritter78 said:


> ISO of someone for my 2 kids.
> 
> We will be there Aug. 2-8 and would love to send a few postcards.



PM me the info if you still need someone!!  I only have one card to send so far!!  

And I am still looking for a FGM for my kids for our July trip!!


----------



## rlthomas7

This is probably a long shot, but my son (7) is a Star Wars fanatic, and would just LOVE to get something from Darth Vader. So maybe with SWW going on, this could be a possibility. We are not going until November, so there's time!

What an awesome idea this is - I would be happy to pay it forward after we go!


----------



## Disneycrazedmomof2

ariel2015 said:


> I am still in need of a fairy god mailer could you please be ours???


YES! We sure can. Please PM me details.


----------



## rescuetink

sritter78 said:


> ISO of someone for my 2 kids.
> 
> We will be there Aug. 2-8 and would love to send a few postcards.



PM me the info!!


----------



## Tleray

First trip to disney for thanksgiving (11/19-11/26).   Looking for a fairy god mailer.


----------



## tblakey

Disneycrazedmomof2 said:


> My family will be traveling during the first weekend in August if anyone would like a Fairy Godmailer at that time!


I would be happy to be your FGM if you still need one.


----------



## sritter78

Thank you so much! I sent the info. 


rescuetink said:


> PM me the info!!


----------



## rescuetink

sritter78 said:


> Thank you so much! I sent the info.



Gotcha!!
*
I'm still looking for a FGM, and our trip is in 25 days!!*


----------



## sritter78

ariel2015 said:


> I am still in need of a fairy god mailer could you please be ours???



We will be there Aug. 3-8 if you still need someone.


----------



## fostrmom2mny

Here are some thoughts. I was just a FGM last weekend and I purchased a couple of the beautiful 3D post cards. They were slightly coated on the back writing area and was VERY hard to write on. I used gel pens and had a hard time getting them to write on the cards. I also mailed them from my off site resort, then seen a mailbox at Disney Studios main walk way. I purchased my stamps from Epcot's Disney's Art of Magic store. I thought it might be helpful to discuss some of these small details.


----------



## henry lutz

Where can you find the post cards. I am from pa.


----------



## MarieKat

I'm looking for a Fairy Godmailer to send a postcard to Jeff, who will be visiting Disney in October. I would be happy to send one or two at that time (we're going together) of course! Thank you!


----------



## Alyissa

ariel2015 said:


> Are you still interested? if so could you please PM e still need our fairy godmailer for three kiddos


We are going in July.. I need a Fairy Godmother for 2!  .. I'm a little new at this!  But this looks like such a great idea!!


----------



## Alyissa

I will be going mid July if anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer!


----------



## Alyissa

rescuetink said:


> PM me your info and we will get cards sent for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> We leave July 3rd!!  28 days!!!


I'm looking for 2 Fairy God mailers for our trip on July 22...   Are you able to add us to your list??


----------



## rescuetink

henry lutz said:


> Where can you find the post cards. I am from pa.



I would look around near where you live before you leave and try and fill them out in advance, or on your way, and mail them from WDW.  Check Dollar Tree, grocery stores, card shops, etc...  If your driving to WDW you can stop at many stores near WDW before you get there since they'll be cheaper, if your flying check at the airport or get them when you get to WDW!!  



Alyissa said:


> I'm looking for 2 Fairy God mailers for our trip on July 22...   Are you able to add us to your list??



PM me the info!!


----------



## rescuetink

fostrmom2mny said:


> Here are some thoughts. I was just a FGM last weekend and I purchased a couple of the beautiful 3D post cards. They were slightly coated on the back writing area and was VERY hard to write on. I used gel pens and had a hard time getting them to write on the cards. I also mailed them from my off site resort, then seen a mailbox at Disney Studios main walk way. I purchased my stamps from Epcot's Disney's Art of Magic store. I thought it might be helpful to discuss some of these small details.



It's always good to come back here and share any info or hints which would be useful to others!!


----------



## tblakey

I am having trouble with getting people's information through the inbox, so if you need a fairy god mailer I would be happy too. I am leaving Tuesday. Please send your information to my email at tblakeyfm@gmail.com.


----------



## Alyissa

Great!!!! I just emailed you info!!!! Let me know if you need any other information !! And THANKYOU!!!! : )


----------



## rescuetink

tblakey said:


> I am having trouble with getting people's information through the inbox, so if you need a fairy god mailer I would be happy too. I am leaving Tuesday. Please send your information to my email at tblakeyfm@gmail.com.



You can only do PM's after you have at least 10 posts on the DIS, and I see you only have 3 so far so that's probably the issue your having!!  

I'll be emailing you!


----------



## MarieKat

Alyissa said:


> I will be going mid July if anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer!


Would you be willing to send a postcard for me? I would love my Jeff to get a postcard from WDW!


----------



## Alyissa

MarieKat said:


> Would you be willing to send a postcard for me? I would love my Jeff to get a postcard from WDW!


Sure!!  PM me your information!!


----------



## pattyannke

I was hoping that one of the wonderful FGMs could send cards for my grandkids.  We will be going in September so there is plenty of time for a kind person to offer.  please let me know if you are willing to do this.


----------



## goofymickey

Could someone send my daughter and my niece one. We would be going in October and I would be willing to do the same thing for anyone going after October.


----------



## Mommytink

I am looking for someone to send to my four children.  We are going the end of August. If we can help someone else let me know.


----------



## Acrosthec

This is such a wonderful idea!  We are going in December, so have plenty of time, but I would love for someone to send my DD a postcard.  She is currently obsessed with Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Toy Story.  I would love to do this for someone else's child, and will keep my eyes on this thread (or a new one if it's needed by then) before we leave for our trip.


----------



## pattyannke

Acrosthec said:


> This is such a wonderful idea!  We are going in December, so have plenty of time, but I would love for someone to send my DD a postcard.  She is currently obsessed with Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Toy Story.  I would love to do this for someone else's child, and will keep my eyes on this thread (or a new one if it's needed by then) before we leave for our trip.



We are going to be there in September, so that would be enough time for a card to arrive,  If you want, I could send something to your child.  Just PM me with the address and details and a few things about her to include in the message.


----------



## Acrosthec

pattyannke said:


> We are going to be there in September, so that would be enough time for a card to arrive,  If you want, I could send something to your child.  Just PM me with the address and details and a few things about her to include in the message.


 

I'm not sure I have enough posts to PM yet, but I will when I do.  Thank you!


----------



## Kat710

We will be going next month and I would love for someone to send the kids a postcard if possible   I will return the favor next month while we are there   I will be there July 18-25


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

We are going to WDW late October (25-29)...if anyone is looking for a Fairy Godmailer for a trip they are going on in November...we have done so in the past and it brings us such joy to spread a little pixie dust magic!!  I am hopeful that as we get closer to our departing dates that I will find a Fairy Godmailer for our DD8 as well.  Keeping a watch on this thread!


----------



## calypso_nz

goofymickey - we would love to send your daughter and niece cards. We'll be at Disney the beginning of September. Please PM me your information.

Can somebody going in July or early August send my Princess mad 3yo a postcard please?


----------



## rescuetink

I was soooooooooo blessed yesterday!!    We had been without power for 2 days and my kids were a bit gloomy, but yesterday they both received their post cards and they were both very excited!!  

We leave on Friday and I have 5 kids I am sending cards to, but I am feeling so blessed that I would be willing to add a few more!!  PM me and I'll try and help you!!


----------



## 4leobeans

I'd love to participate in this! We went in 2013 for our oldest daughters 5th birthday. We arranged Mickey to call her on Christmas Day to tell her. We're going again for our youngest's 5th birthday, and I'd love to have a postcard mailed to her!

We are in Canada, and leaving home on September 18. 
I know there were some folks visiting in August, but I couldn't keep track of who was already sending cards, so if you are interested, please PM me!

Of course, I'd be happy to send some while we are there too! We will be there September 22-29


----------



## Alyissa

I will be there at the end of July if anyone needs a Fairy god mailer for their trip in August!!  PM me your information!!


----------



## MarieKat

I'm going to be in Disney in October and I'd love to be a Fairy Godmailer for anyone going after! PM me if interested.


----------



## ChelleFeegan

Hi, 

I am going 12th August over to the world, staying at Coronado Springs and my DD9 would be made up if she received a card - please PM if you can help.

I will be over there 12th August to 26th August, so PM if you would like a card sending


----------



## DragonMomma

Is there anyone going this week or next? I know this is a last minute request, but my niece and nephew are going for their first trip mid-July and I know their folks are new to this  TIA


----------



## molliewalks

we will be at disney august 9-16 if anyone needs a card. let me know.


----------



## bigcrit

Going next week. will gladly send post cards. Pm me the character you want, what you would like it to say, and the address. I will confirm each request.

Confirmed
ChelleFeegan
molliewalks


----------



## albanymom

We are going in August for our first trip to Disney World. I am willing to send a few postcards between August 5th and 11th if anyone wants to send me a message.

I am also looking for someone to send my youngest daughter a card in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jacqueline3

Hi everyone!  We are going to Disney World November 21-27 and on a Disney Cruise November 28- December 5.  Would anyone be able to send our son a postcard before our trip?  We would love to pay it forward and send a few postcards while we are there as well. 
Thanks


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

Jacqueline3 said:


> Hi everyone!  We are going to Disney World November 21-27 and on a Disney Cruise November 28- December 5.  Would anyone be able to send our son a postcard before our trip?  We would love to pay it forward and send a few postcards while we are there as well.
> Thanks


Hi Jacqueline!  We would love to send your son a postcard if you still need a Fairy Godmailer.  We will be at WDW October 24-31...if that works for you let me know.


----------



## decembergirl71

Hi everyone,
We are going to Disney World on August 20th.   I've agreed to send postcards to 2 kids during my trip but haven't lined up anyone who could send postcards to my boys before our trip.  Would anyone be willing to send 2 postcards for me?  

Thanks!


----------



## Mamato2cutekiddos

I absolutely cannot figure out how to PM...

I would love one for each of my kiddos. DD (6) Elsa and DS (4) Mike & Sully. We are going Sept 16-26 and would be happy to pay it forward and send some out!


----------



## James d

Hi, will be in Disney from 10 - 24 October. Would love for someone to send a card before then for my two boys. If anyone can help that would be great, if anyone needs one send to them when I'm away I would easy manage.


----------



## Jacqueline3

FunkyDuckToo said:


> Hi Jacqueline!  We would love to send your son a postcard if you still need a Fairy Godmailer.  We will be at WDW October 24-31...if that works for you let me know.


Hi Colleen!  Thank you so much for the offer, we would love for you to send our send a postcard   Thanks!


----------



## Malsf05

We're leaving in about 4 weeks. My girls 3 and 10 are going for their first time.   We would love a post card. We're staying at the tree house and will be stopping at the store on the way from the airport.  I'm sure I'll find post cards to send as well.  Do you recommend any stores?


----------



## mellybee

ChelleFeegan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going 12th August over to the world, staying at Coronado Springs and my DD9 would be made up if she received a card - please PM if you can help.
> 
> I will be over there 12th August to 26th August, so PM if you would like a card sending



I'm taking my best friend to Disney World for her First time on August 22...for her Birthday!! She would LOVE a card if you would be willing to send one. I didn't know how to PM, but maybe we could make it work? 

We will be in Disney World Aug 22-26 if anyone would like a card!


----------



## shnoukys

Hello, 
We are taking our boys to WDW on their birthday, they know nothing! We will be there from November 28th to December 7th. Anyone going a few week before us? I would love to suprise them this way. I would of course pay it forward.
Thanks


----------



## James d

shnoukys said:


> Hello,
> We are taking our boys to WDW on their birthday, they know nothing! We will be there from November 28th to December 7th. Anyone going a few week before us? I would love to suprise them this way. I would of course pay it forward.
> Thanks


Hi I can send you a card for your children, I will be in Disney from the 10 - 24 October. I'm new to the site so not sure how to private message. If you message me then I can reply.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

shnoukys said:


> Hello,
> We are taking our boys to WDW on their birthday, they know nothing! We will be there from November 28th to December 7th. Anyone going a few week before us? I would love to suprise them this way. I would of course pay it forward.
> Thanks



Hi...We are going to WDW Oct. 24-31...if that works for you...would love to sprinkle some pixie dust into your little one's lives!!  We sent a handful when we went previously and really enjoyed doing it!   to your boys and Enjoy the planning!!


----------



## CSquared

molliewalks said:


> we will be at disney august 9-16 if anyone needs a card. let me know.


We are taking our 7-year old twins for their first trip on September 20th!  We'd appreciate it very much if you would send a card to each of them.  What is PM?  I've noticed it referenced in many of the posts.


----------



## gemini2727

Mamato2cutekiddos said:


> I absolutely cannot figure out how to PM...
> 
> I would love one for each of my kiddos. DD (6) Elsa and DS (4) Mike & Sully. We are going Sept 16-26 and would be happy to pay it forward and send some out!



Did you find someone yet? We'll be there Aug 20-28th if that would work?
To PM, click on my profile picture, then choose "Start a conversation". Hope that works for you!


----------



## molliewalks

CSquared said:


> We are taking our 7-year old twins for their first trip on September 20th!  We'd appreciate it very much if you would send a card to each of them.  What is PM?  I've noticed it referenced in many of the posts.


I would love to do it. A PM is a private message between users. You need to have 10 posts (i believe) before you can message. You can email me at mollie.78@hotmail.com if you don't get your post count up


----------



## Malsf05

albanymom said:


> We are going in August for our first trip to Disney World. I am willing to send a few postcards between August 5th and 11th if anyone wants to send me a message.
> 
> I am also looking for someone to send my youngest daughter a card in the next couple of weeks.





Hi i am looking for a card for my girls first trip.  We will be there august 24th.  Well you be able to mail one.  I tried to start a conversation but for some reason it told me I couldn't.  

Thank you


----------



## Jen Russo

Hi all! We are bringing our boys to Disney for the first time in December!!! Saw this idea of having a Fairy Godmailer send a postcard and think it is awesome! Anyone able to send one in November?


----------



## Magalicious

molliewalks said:


> we will be at disney august 9-16 if anyone needs a card. let me know.



Me too! So if anyone wants me to do this, I'm game! And sending a super last minute request. I'm there with my DD3 starting Aug 8. So if anyone is there now, PM me!! So excited!


----------



## Magalicious

Hello all!  Super last minute request.  I will be going to WDW on Aug 8 to Aug 15.  If anyone there now (July 29/30) , would love a postcard from Tinkerbell for my 3YO.  Here's hoping some fairy dust falls on this request.


----------



## Magalicious

Mommytink said:


> I am looking for someone to send to my four children.  We are going the end of August. If we can help someone else let me know.


Hello, I'm there Aug 8 to Aug 15.  I'm happy to send them to your four kids!  Unfortunately, I've not posted enough times to PM you.  But if you post your email address, I'll send you an email and we can sort out the details.


----------



## Magalicious

Alyissa said:


> I will be there at the end of July if anyone needs a Fairy god mailer for their trip in August!!  PM me your information!!



me me! If you are there now, I wold love a postcard for my daughter. Let me figure out if I can PM you.


----------



## DisneyMommy4Two

We will be at WDW August 17-24.  We are leaving for Florida though on August 11.  I have a not-quite 3 year old who absolutely loves Pluto.  I also have a 10 year old who loves The Incredibles and really any Disney character.  I would love to find a FGM and I would love to send postcards out in return!  Please PM me


----------



## kmdrago1783

Hi everyone! Our family will be in WDW October 17th-24th. MY DD is 4 and LOVES Jack from The Nightmare Before Christmas so that would be ideal, but may be hard to find. Her other favorite right now is Aurora (Sleeping Beauty). I'm hoping I can find a FGM to send a postcard and would love to be a FGM for someone in return!


----------



## kmdrago1783

James d said:


> Hi, will be in Disney from 10 - 24 October. Would love for someone to send a card before then for my two boys. If anyone can help that would be great, if anyone needs one send to them when I'm away I would easy manage.


Hi we are going October 17th-24th if you could manage to send one to my daughter.


----------



## tjcrabb

kmdrago1783 said:


> Hi everyone! Our family will be in WDW October 17th-24th. MY DD is 4 and LOVES Jack from The Nightmare Before Christmas so that would be ideal, but may be hard to find. Her other favorite right now is Aurora (Sleeping Beauty). I'm hoping I can find a FGM to send a postcard and would love to be a FGM for someone in return!



I can do it! I be in DL 10/8-10/12 for the halloween festivities but if I send it the first day it should make it in time without problem. Please PM me with anything in particular you want it to say as well as an address.


----------



## shnoukys

FunkyDuckToo said:


> Hi...We are going to WDW Oct. 24-31...if that works for you...would love to sprinkle some pixie dust into your little one's lives!!  We sent a handful when we went previously and really enjoyed doing it!   to your boys and Enjoy the planning!!


Thanks for the offer. I just can't send you a PM yet (need 10 posts I think)


----------



## adamkat

We will be going to DL for our first time Oct 25-Nov 1st. 
We havetwo boys one 6 who LOVES Cars and of course Lightening McQueen
our oldest is 8 and loves all things Disney.  
Still very new to this site but would love a FGM for them although we are in Canada?
Would love to return the favor when we are there.  Thanks and all the best to you all.
Kat


----------



## Pluto4Me

Hello All - I will be in WDW Sept. 19th through the 26th and would be happy to send a few postcards out.  I have done this many times in the past and truly enjoy it!  Please PM me with the first names of the children you wish a card sent to, your mailing address and don't forget to let me know who their favorite characters are (I've become quite good and forging character signatures!)

Best - J


----------



## tjcrabb

I will be in DL 10/8 - 10/12 and would love to send cards. I have 1 or 2 openings left 



ETA number of openings


----------



## frechettegirl

Hello, My family will be traveling to Disney world November 8th -14th and I'm looking for a FGM for my three daughters 11,8 &5. They love all the princesses but Cinderella is on the top of the list. Please  PM if you are able to make their trip MAGICAL. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

Pluto4Me said:


> Hello All - I will be in WDW Sept. 19th through the 26th and would be happy to send a few postcards out.  I have done this many times in the past and truly enjoy it!  Please PM me with the first names of the children you wish a card sent to, your mailing address and don't forget to let me know who their favorite characters are (I've become quite good and forging character signatures!)
> 
> Best - J


Hello!  I would love to take you up on your offer.  I will PM you.


----------



## LadyRayado

We are visiting in late September and I'd love someone to send a card to my DS2.5 and one to his friend 3.5. My BFF and I are taking our kids for their birthdays. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMommy4Two

Trying again--- Is there anyone at the parks now who would be willing to send a Pluto or Mickey Mouse post card to my not-quite-3 year old?  We leave for Florida next week!


----------



## DisneyMommy4Two

sritter78 said:


> ISO of someone for my 2 kids.
> 
> We will be there Aug. 2-8 and would love to send a few postcards.





Would you be willing to send a Pluto or Mickey post card to my little boy?  We arrive next weekend!


----------



## jenrick

Just found this.  We are going to WDW Sept 12 - 20.  Would anyone be able to send my son a postcard (Donald, Seven Dwarves, Darth Vader, Mickey of course)?


----------



## katherinejd

I am taking my 2yo son to WDW in January for his first trip. I would love to have this done for him and could return the favor. His favorite characters right now are olaf and sven, balu(sp?) and dusty. However a simple Mickey Mouse would be awesome as I'm sure none of those characters are actually available for signatures.


----------



## katherinejd

Pluto4Me said:


> Hello All - I will be in WDW Sept. 19th through the 26th and would be happy to send a few postcards out.  I have done this many times in the past and truly enjoy it!  Please PM me with the first names of the children you wish a card sent to, your mailing address and don't forget to let me know who their favorite characters are (I've become quite good and forging character signatures!)
> 
> Best - J





Pluto4Me said:


> Hello All - I will be in WDW Sept. 19th through the 26th and would be happy to send a few postcards out.  I have done this many times in the past and truly enjoy it!  Please PM me with the first names of the children you wish a card sent to, your mailing address and don't forget to let me know who their favorite characters are (I've become quite good and forging character signatures!)
> 
> Best - J




I can't figure out how to private message you...can someone help me with this?


----------



## MommyIncredible

HELLO!!!  I'm going to WDW 9/6-13 and would be happy to send out some cards just PM me!  I know its a bit last minute, but need 6 sent my way before then.  I've participated in this on my last three trips and am always so happy to spread the magic!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## melshel23

We are heading to WDW the end of September. Looking for a FGM for my two boys. I will be happy to be a FGM for someone else as well. Let me know.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

katherinejd said:


> I can't figure out how to private message you...can someone help me with this?


Katherine...you need to have 10 posts before you are able to private message.


----------



## melshel23

good to know we need ten posts.mthanks!


----------



## OurLittleLove

We'll be THERE from Oct 2-12. It will be my DS (2.5) 1st visit there and he'd LOVE to receive a card from either Mickey, Goofy, or Nemo. 

I'm more than happy to pay the deed forward!


----------



## OurLittleLove

Mommytink said:


> I am looking for someone to send to my four children.  We are going the end of August. If we can help someone else let me know.


Would be so appreciative if you'd send a card to my little guy. (See above post)


----------



## Mommytink

OurLittleLove said:


> Would be so appreciative if you'd send a card to my little guy. (See above post)


Sure, send me message with your details.


----------



## OurLittleLove

Mommytink said:


> Sure, send me message with your details.


You are so sweet! Thank you so much! Sending you a message now.


----------



## Leelee1980

Can some me one do this for my kids? This is exactly what I was looking for!!
Lmart28@comcast.net


----------



## KangaFan

melshel23 said:


> We are heading to WDW the end of September. Looking for a FGM for my two boys. I will be happy to be a FGM for someone else as well. Let me know.



We're going next week, so just find 8 more things to post on and then PM me with your boys names, favorite characters and mailing address and DD(13) and I will get them sent out.  If you're celebrating something special like a birthday, anniversary, etc and you want that mentioned, include that as well.

We have a Fairy GodAunt who did this and more for my children when they were younger, so its really fun to pay it forward.  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Leelee1980

Working my way thru messaging. Thank you!


----------



## Leelee1980

Not sure how to message, I'd like to give u my information soon tho. We leave 9\20\15. The big reveal party is the 19th.


----------



## Crystal M L

I'm willing to be a FGM for someone!  Our first trip is October 19-23, 2015!  Let me know!  Would love someone to send my DD one as well!


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

We will be at WDW Oct 24-31...We would be happy to mail postcards for anybody.  We are doing so this trip and have done so in the past and enjoy adding pixie dust to little one's lives!!  PM me if interested...have spots open!


----------



## Mal*and*Cinderella*Mama

Hey everyone!
I am VERY new to the boards (first time poster here!), but we are taking our first WDW trip 9/27-10/3.  Well, our first family trip--my husband and I were both there (separately) as kids, but my two DD's have never been (7 and 2).  I would love to have a Fairy Godmailer send a couple postcards our way if possible--I'll gladly return the favor when we go in September!  I can't PM as I haven't reached 10 posts yet (I read the fine print ), but my e-mail address is g3org1ap3ach seven-one-nine at g mail dot com (3's are e's, 1 is i, and spelled out numbers are actual digits, and there are no spaces).  TIA!


----------



## Clbemrich

We are taking our two kids 6 & 4 to disney world in mid October.  I would love to have a FGM for them.  One postcard would be fine.  Please pm me if this is possible.


----------



## crafty mama of 2 crazies

Hello all! We will be there September 24-October 3. I would very much appreciate a card sent to my son- 5 years old, loves Cars and Mickey and Pluto especially. I'd be happy to do some for others as well


----------



## crafty mama of 2 crazies

Aaand I just realized I couldn't PM anyone because of the 10 post rule... If someone can do the fairy godmailer for my 5 year old, would you please email me at jethompson at yahoo dot com? Trip dates are Sept 24-Oct 3, and of course I'd be happy to FGM someone else  TIA!


----------



## echamp404

We're taking our 3 y/o daughter for her second trip in October, and would love to get FGM to send her a postcard. We hardly talk about anything other than our upcoming Disney trip already (and have been for months!), but I figured why not hype it up even more! Two of her favorites are Rapunzel and Ariel, but she'd be thrilled with most anyone! We're going Oct. 21-27, and would be happy to do some in return!
Thanks!


----------



## tjcrabb

echamp404 said:


> We're taking our 3 y/o daughter for her second trip in October, and would love to get FGM to send her a postcard. We hardly talk about anything other than our upcoming Disney trip already (and have been for months!), but I figured why not hype it up even more! Two of her favorites are Rapunzel and Ariel, but she'd be thrilled with most anyone! We're going Oct. 21-27, and would be happy to do some in return!
> Thanks!



I can, just send a PM with name address etc.


----------



## FidlMom

Chrystal M L, clbemrich, and echamp,

I'd love to be a fairy godmother for all of your kids! Please send a private message to me with your info and I'll be happy to send you each a card.


----------



## crafty mama of 2 crazies

Still looking for a fairy godmailer please? We leave September 24th, so I know it's not a lot of notice. I'd also be happy to do some for others  I can't pm yet, but if someone would please email me at jethompson at yahoo dot com, I would be extremely thankful


----------



## Mom Calhoun

Crystal M L said:


> I'm willing to be a FGM for someone!  Our first trip is October 19-23, 2015!  Let me know!  Would love someone to send my DD one as well!


We will be there Sep 18-25. I'm definitely willing to do this. I'll be posting for myself in a bit. Not sure if I'll make it to 10 posts so I can PM. My email is calhouns (no space) in (no space) ministry at yahoo dot com. The email is all 1 word together, not 3 words.


----------



## melshel23

Still looking for a mailer.We leave the 25th. I don't have ten posts, so I can't PM. Melshel23 at gmail dot com is my email. Please let me know.


----------



## jefferdos

I would be happy to send one to someone who needs it. I can send end of Sept, beginning of Oct.


----------



## Nicannmic

Hello, leaving 9/19 for a magical week would love someone to send our son & Daughter a fairy god mailer pls!  

Would be more then happy to send postcards to lots of kids!! 

Thanks


----------



## Debbie Dalesandro

Hi Disney friends,

I have 2 little boys and it will be their first visit to Disney World.  We also are planning on taking a Disney cruise the following week.  It is a big deal since it will be our youngest son's 4th Birthday.  He was born on Leap Day so technically this is his 1st REAL Birthday.  Our other son will be 5 years old.  I am trying to add as much sparkle and magic to this trip for them and a FGM would just add a cherry on top.  We will be in WDW the week of February 20th-27th and the cruise on the 29th-March 4th.  My sons love ANYTHING Star Wars (but mostly Darth Vader and the Storm troopers). We would love to reciprocate being FGM as well, they soak up that kind of stuff.  Thanks again for anyone that takes interest in our family!


----------



## verleniahall

Leaving October 30th - looking for some magic for our family before our trip!
Would like it to be from Goofy to The Hall Family!

Would be happy to send to someone goi g end of November/December!!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

Hello...I'll be in WDW on Sept. 12 so if anyone would like me to send a post card to their child pm me with character and what they want writen on the post card.


----------



## verleniahall

leitadisneyfan said:


> Hello...I'll be in WDW on Sept. 12 so if anyone would like me to send a post card to their child pm me with character and what they want writen on the post card.



Sending you a PM!


----------



## philperdue01

awesome idea!!!


----------



## Babslarge

Hi
We are going to disneyworld on 26 October, would love a character to say looking forward to celebrating your birthday with you for my almost 5 year old! Donald Duck or captain jack or any character really would be awesome his birthday is on the 2nd November. I haven't got pm so my email is abbygething@ hotmail.com please could someone be a fairy god mailer for us thanks


----------



## LJohnston

Mal*and*Cinderella*Mama said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am VERY new to the boards (first time poster here!), but we are taking our first WDW trip 9/27-10/3.  Well, our first family trip--my husband and I were both there (separately) as kids, but my two DD's have never been (7 and 2).  I would love to have a Fairy Godmailer send a couple postcards our way if possible--I'll gladly return the favor when we go in September!  I can't PM as I haven't reached 10 posts yet (I read the fine print ), but my e-mail address is g3org1ap3ach seven-one-nine at g mail dot com (3's are e's, 1 is i, and spelled out numbers are actual digits, and there are no spaces).  TIA!



Same here! I am a First time poster but we are making our 1st trip Oct 7-11th. I will gladly return the favor if anyone is going after me!


----------



## ragrubbs

We are going Dec 5-12 and would like to have Tinkerbell or Peter Pan send a message to my kids DS (3rd b-day at WDW) and DD (5).  What a fantastic idea!!


----------



## ragrubbs

jefferdos said:


> I would be happy to send one to someone who needs it. I can send end of Sept, beginning of Oct.


Would you be able to send a card to my son (turning 3 at WDW) and daughter (5)?  They love any of the Peter Pan characters


----------



## jefferdos

ragrubbs said:


> Would you be able to send a card to my son (turning 3 at WDW) and daughter (5)?  They love any of the Peter Pan characters



I'd be happy to. I'll message you now for info.


----------



## LMP❤️Disney

We will be in WDW Oct 8-13. If love for Minnie or Cinderella to send a postcard to my daughter and Jack Skellington, Oswald, or Stitch for my 9 year old son. I would be happy to send two also! First time posting on this thread so if I need to to something that I'm missing, please let me know!


----------



## MarieKat

Thanks to the person who replied to my message- all set!


----------



## LMP❤️Disney

Mom Calhoun said:


> We will be there Sep 18-25. I'm definitely willing to do this. I'll be posting for myself in a bit. Not sure if I'll make it to 10 posts so I can PM. My email is calhouns (no space) in (no space) ministry at yahoo dot com. The email is all 1 word together, not 3 words.


I'm not sure I have enough post yet to PM but my kids would love it if you could do this. I think you are there now, so if you don't see this I understand. My daughter would love Minnie or Cinderella and Jack Skellington, Oswald, or Stitch for my 9 year old son.


----------



## LMP❤️Disney

M


LMP❤️Disney said:


> I'm not sure I have enough post yet to PM but my kids would love it if you could do this. I think you are there now, so if you don't see this I understand. My daughter would love Minnie or Cinderella and Jack Skellington, Oswald, or Stitch for my 9 year old son.


My email is lprifogle@yahoo.com.


----------



## TryTheGreyStuff

We're looking for a FGM for our 5 year old who is being surprised with his first trip to WDW in mid-November. Something from Mickey or all of the classic characters about "hope you can come visit me soon at WDW" would be amazing! 

Also, we will be in the parks November 14-20 and would love to spread some magic ourselves if anyone is looking for a FGM for those dates.


----------



## MousyMomma

I see some of you have trips coming up in as early as a couple weeks! I'm not sure who still needs a FGM or not as not everyone is replied to.  If your still looking for someone to FGM your kids a post card respond to this reply and let me know to either PM you or include your email if you can't PM yet so I can get your address. I can probably mail out as early as tomorrow to get to you on time! 
Let me know if I can help!


----------



## Marshmelo

TryTheGreyStuff said:


> We're looking for a FGM for our 5 year old who is being surprised with his first trip to WDW in mid-November. Something from Mickey or all of the classic characters about "hope you can come visit me soon at WDW" would be amazing!
> 
> Also, we will be in the parks November 14-20 and would love to spread some magic ourselves if anyone is looking for a FGM for those dates.



We leave 2 weeks from tomorrow... send me an email since you can't pm yet.  marshmelo76 at hotmail


----------



## contempgal

TryTheGreyStuff said:


> We're looking for a FGM for our 5 year old who is being surprised with his first trip to WDW in mid-November. Something from Mickey or all of the classic characters about "hope you can come visit me soon at WDW" would be amazing!
> 
> Also, we will be in the parks November 14-20 and would love to spread some magic ourselves if anyone is looking for a FGM for those dates.



I would love for you to spread the magic for my little one.  She will be visiting WDW for the first time November 26 - December 2.  I can send you my address if you'd be willing to send her a postcard.  I would be happy to return the favor for anyone who needs it done while I'm there.


----------



## BabyPiglet

MousyMomma said:


> I see some of you have trips coming up in as early as a couple weeks! I'm not sure who still needs a FGM or not as not everyone is replied to.  If your still looking for someone to FGM your kids a post card respond to this reply and let me know to either PM you or include your email if you can't PM yet so I can get your address. I can probably mail out as early as tomorrow to get to you on time!
> Let me know if I can help!


So generous! I'm interested in a post card for my baby's first trip to the World. We're going in November. Let me know if you're still willing to do this.


----------



## vfletcher

We will be arriving at the end of November and it's our families first trip. I would love it if someone could send us a postcard from magic kingdom. Thank you so much.


----------



## Marshmelo

vfletcher said:


> We will be arriving at the end of November and it's our families first trip. I would love it if someone could send us a postcard from magic kingdom. Thank you so much.



We arrive on the 13th.  If you PM me  your address I will send you one


----------



## Mordu

I have good friends going to walt disney world for the first time at the end of  October.  I would love to have someone send their boys a postcard form the magic kingdom.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

vfletcher said:


> We will be arriving at the end of November and it's our families first trip. I would love it if someone could send us a postcard from magic kingdom. Thank you so much.



We are leaving for WDW on the 24th of October...if you are still in need of a FGM, we would be happy to do so.  Please just message me and we can add you (or anyone who needs a FGM) to our list.


----------



## Jacqueline3

We are going to be in WDW from November 21-27 and on a Disney Cruise from November 28 - December 5.  Let me know if you are arriving after our visit and would like us to send a few postcards.


----------



## TryTheGreyStuff

Marshmelo, I emailed you. Thank you! If anyone would like for us to send them a card, we can send 3-4 in mid-November while we're in the parks.


----------



## Thump2250

We are headed to parks the beginning of November, shhhhhh.....kids don't know yet, I would love to tuck a card into their surprise destination gift. I have 3 kids. Youngest DD would love Ariel or Anna/Elsa, DS big Hero 6 or buzz and oldest DD Cinderella or Anna/Elsa.  

I can return the favor while we are there.
Thx!


----------



## Maybella00

FunkyDuckToo said:


> We are leaving for WDW on the 24th of October...if you are still in need of a FGM, we would be happy to do so.  Please just message me and we can add you (or anyone who needs a FGM) to our list.



I am taking my six year old to WDW MK in Early November and she would be thrilled to receive a postcard if you would be so kind to send one to her. My email is tmckay66@gmail.com if you could send me an email and I can give you our address. Thank you so much! 

I will return the favor for someone else of course!


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

Maybella00 said:


> I am taking my six year old to WDW MK in Early November and she would be thrilled to receive a postcard if you would be so kind to send one to her. My email is tmckay66@gmail.com if you could send me an email and I can give you our address. Thank you so much!
> 
> I will return the favor for someone else of course!


I have sent you an email.


----------



## contempgal

Anyone willing to FGM in early/mid November?  I can do FGM for anyone that wants one sent in late November.


----------



## FunkyDuckToo

contempgal said:


> Anyone willing to FGM in early/mid November?  I can do FGM for anyone that wants one sent in late November.


We are there the last week of October if that would work for you...message me if you would like.


----------



## contempgal

@FunkyDuckToo .... message sent.  Thank you!!


----------



## mstblu

We are traveling with our 2 boys, ages 1 and 5 November 19-24. We would like to be a FGM for someone after those dates and we are hoping to gain a FGM, too.  Pixie dust!


----------



## kcengle

I am traveling with 2 boys and 2 girls November 8-13. We would love to have a FGM and be a FGM!


----------



## FindingMyEars

TryTheGreyStuff said:


> We're looking for a FGM for our 5 year old who is being surprised with his first trip to WDW in mid-November. Something from Mickey or all of the classic characters about "hope you can come visit me soon at WDW" would be amazing!
> 
> Also, we will be in the parks November 14-20 and would love to spread some magic ourselves if anyone is looking for a FGM for those dates.


Would LOVE for you to be a FGM to our son! He is 6 y/o and loves Mickey! We will be in the parks December 6-11. This will be his FIRST trip to the parks and is very excited! I have never posted to a thread before...could you help me send a PM to you with his name and contact info? Thank!


----------



## Maybella00

mstblu said:


> We are traveling with our 2 boys, ages 1 and 5 November 19-24. We would like to be a FGM for someone after those dates and we are hoping to gain a FGM, too.  Pixie dust!



Let me know if you haven't found a FGM yet and send me and email to tmckay66@gmail.com. I am arriving at WDW Nov 5th


----------



## Fob

We are going to WDW Dec 12-19 and are taking my son's best friend's family for their first trip.  It would be awesome if someone would be able to mail 2 cards.  The first for my kids (4yo DD & 9yo DS) with any character and the second for DS's friend (9yo girl) with Stitch (her fav) or any princess.

I will, of course, be very happy to do the same for anyone arriving after me.


----------



## mstblu

Maybella00 said:


> Let me know if you haven't found a FGM yet and send me and email to tmckay66@gmail.com. I am arriving at WDW Nov 5th


Thank you, I did have some respond!


----------



## Mintycake

I love this idea!  We are planning to go to WDW in December 2016 with my 6 (going on 7) daughter - her first trip.  She loves Elsa and Anna (of course!  with Anna being slightly more of a favourite).  Looking for FGM please.  And happy to return the favour for someone else.


----------



## mstblu

Fob said:


> We are going to WDW Dec 12-19 and are taking my son's best friend's family for their first trip.  It would be awesome if someone would be able to mail 2 cards.  The first for my kids (4yo DD & 9yo DS) with any character and the second for DS's friend (9yo girl) with Stitch (her fav) or any princess.
> 
> I will, of course, be very happy to do the same for anyone arriving after me.



PM me if you need someone. We will be there 19-24 November.


----------



## dogdoctor

We will be in WDW Jan 13-19th with the kids for their first time (daughter and son). We will be travelling with some friends who are true Disney fanatics - but haven't put this much though into a trip as, well, they don't have kids.  If anyone will be traveling down after Christmas and around New Years, and would be willing to mail 3 cards - daughter 8 y/o (Elsa, Ariel, or Jesse), son 5 y/o (Lightning McQueen, Buzz, or Woody) and a friend 40 y/o Peter Pan or Gaston) - we would be of course very willing to do the same for anyone looking to get a card(s) from the time frame we are down there.


----------



## Fob

dogdoctor said:


> We will be in WDW Jan 13-19th with the kids for their first time (daughter and son). We will be travelling with some friends who are true Disney fanatics - but haven't put this much though into a trip as, well, they don't have kids.  If anyone will be traveling down after Christmas and around New Years, and would be willing to mail 3 cards - daughter 8 y/o (Elsa, Ariel, or Jesse), son 5 y/o (Lightning McQueen, Buzz, or Woody) and a friend 40 y/o Peter Pan or Gaston) - we would be of course very willing to do the same for anyone looking to get a card(s) from the time frame we are down there.



If you can't find someone going over or after Christmas, we're going the 12th-19th of December and I can drop them in the mail as we are leaving on the 19th.  Just PM me.


----------



## Laura S

Fob said:


> We are going to WDW Dec 12-19 and are taking my son's best friend's family for their first trip.  It would be awesome if someone would be able to mail 2 cards.  The first for my kids (4yo DD & 9yo DS) with any character and the second for DS's friend (9yo girl) with Stitch (her fav) or any princess.
> 
> Is will, of course, be very happy to do the same for anyone arriving after me.



Whoops. I see this was an old post.

We are going Nov 29-Dec 4 with 4 year old daughter and 17 month old son. I'd love my daughter to get a card after our trip from Sleeping Beauty or Ariel with a thanks for coming to see me type message.

Anyone able to help?


----------



## dogdoctor

Fob said:


> If you can't find someone going over or after Christmas, we're going the 12th-19th of December and I can drop them in the mail as we are leaving on the 19th.  Just PM me.


Fob - many thanks for the offer. I will certainly keep you in mind I don't find some one travelling over/after the Christmas Holiday.


----------



## Fob

Laura S said:


> Whoops. I see this was an old post.
> 
> We are going Nov 29-Dec 4 with 4 year old daughter and 17 month old son. I'd love my daughter to get a card after our trip from Sleeping Beauty or Ariel with a thanks for coming to see me type message.
> 
> Anyone able to help?



I would be happy to send her the card.  PM me the details or email me at robert.screws@icloud.com


----------



## hyzdufan

My wife and I are putting together a Christmas reveal for our boys this year - surprising them we're doing a trip in February - is there anyone that'd be willing to mail us some park maps (MK, AK, EP, HS)? I could reimburse for postage. Please PM me if you can help out. 

Thank you!


----------



## cfox612

We're leaving in 8 days for our trip and would love if someone could drop a post card in the main by Monday? It's a surprise trip for our 3.5 year old girl who loves all things Disney princess. Many thanks to anyone who can do this! We'd also be happy to send out a card next week while we're there if anyone needs it!


----------



## KMR82

I'm revealing to my daughter on Christmas our FIRST Disney trip in Sept 2016... However, her birthday is January 6th, and it would be aaaamazing to get a Happy Birthday from Disney World FGM 
She will be turning 9, please let me know if anyone would be willing. We will of course pass on the magic while we are there!


----------



## BrookeBestor

I am revealing our January WDW trip on Christmas, I'm not sure exactly how this works, but I would love to find a FGM for my 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cnkkohout

We are taking a family trip to WDW the last week in January. I have 2 kiddos. Can anyone be our FGM? I would also be available to pay it forward while we are there!! (January 23-30) Thanks!!


----------



## Star Mom

Hope I'm not too late, but I just saw this thread, and looking for a FGM for my two daughters (4,2) it is their first visit for them and will be celebrating my youngest birthday as she turns 2 in Disney!!! 

We will be in WDW from the 12-17th December and would love to spread the magic to anyone back.


----------



## Disneymomma0783

I cannot believe I just found this thread!!!

We are surprising the kids on Christmas morning with a trip to Disney in January.

I would LOVE to have a post card arrive sometime before we go! Is there anyone that would be willing to send a card to Canada?

If anyone would be willing to send a card, please email me at laura_belle83@hotmail.com  kids are 9 (DS) and 3 (DD)


----------



## Susie63

I am looking for a Fairy God mailer for 2 boys who will be going on their first Disney trip in February. Their mom& dad are surprising them for Christmas. Just something that says "we heard you are coming...can't wait to see you" Postage would be to Canada. TIA. I will pay it forward in February.


----------



## marinejjh

I'm looking for a FGM. I have a 9 yr old daughter that love anna and elsa and a 7 yr old son that loves anything star wars or Peter pan. We are going the end of January. Please pm us if you can help.


----------



## Cdennin111

We are surprising our children with a trip this Christmas - travelling Jan 6-13th, I know it's late - anyone there now or in the next week that can help be our FGM?
Anything princess and star wars.  
cdennin111@gmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## Cdennin111

marinejjh said:


> I'm looking for a FGM. I have a 9 yr old daughter that love anna and elsa and a 7 yr old son that loves anything star wars or Peter pan. We are going the end of January. Please pm us if you can help.


I will be there first week of Jan and can help, I will PM you.


----------



## Cdennin111

Ok


marinejjh said:


> I'm looking for a FGM. I have a 9 yr old daughter that love anna and elsa and a 7 yr old son that loves anything star wars or Peter pan. We are going the end of January. Please pm us if you can help.



Not sure how to PM yet, just joined, my email address is cdennin111@gmail.com if you would like me to FGM for you!


----------



## Mom22beans

We are heading to WDW in March for a surprise trip with our kids. Is there anyone else going that would be able to be a FGM for our kiddos, 6 an 4? We are in Canada if it matters!  TIA


----------



## kimmith99

Hi! First time doing this, but definitely not our first trip to Disney! We are going to be there from Jan 24-30th. Is anyone going this week or next who would be our FGM? I would gladly return the favor when we are there! KimberlyGuck@Gmail.com.


----------



## esquared221

We're going to WDW in May with our best friends and their 2 boys. This will be their first trip so we're really making this as magical as possible. I was hoping to receive 4 post cards sometime around the 3rd week in January if possible (this will be around the 100 days before our trip mark). Is anyone going around that time that can be our FGM?

We will be traveling Apr 29 thru May 13th and would be happy to send along postcards as well (up to 5)! Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## esquared221

kimmith99 said:


> Hi! First time doing this, but definitely not our first trip to Disney! We are going to be there from Jan 24-30th. Is anyone going this week or next who would be our FGM? I would gladly return the favor when we are there! KimberlyGuck@Gmail.com.



Ooh! Would you be our FGM? This is the time frame I was hoping to receive post cards! PM if you can


----------



## Aubrey37918

We are planning to be at WDW May 22-27. I would love to send up to five postcards while we are there! Would someone be willing to send postcards for us? We were hoping to receive 2 before our trip. Our kiddos are older, so timing isn't as critical for them. One of our kiddos will be celebrating his high school graduation with his first trip to WDW, and the other will be celebrating her 13.5 birthday (She is getting told about the trip on her birthday in January!) Thank so much for helping to spread the magic!


----------



## TLMAriel

We are bringing our children (boys, 2 and 4) to WDW 1/29-02/06 and are looking for a FGM.  Timing doesn't matter, anytime between now and then, I guess. They love Mickey & Friends, Peter Pan or Jake and the Neverland Pirates.  I'd also be happy to FGM for somebody else.


----------



## disfamz

What a wonderful idea! I can't wait until my DD is old enough for this!


----------



## cnkkohout

Aubrey37918 said:


> We are planning to be at WDW May 22-27. I would love to send up to five postcards while we are there! Would someone be willing to send postcards for us? We were hoping to receive 2 before our trip. Our kiddos are older, so timing isn't as critical for them. One of our kiddos will be celebrating his high school graduation with his first trip to WDW, and the other will be celebrating her 13.5 birthday (She is getting told about the trip on her birthday in January!) Thank so much for helping to spread the magic!


Our family is going the last week in January if thats not too soon for you. You can email me your info if you'd like.
cnkkohout@hotmail.com

Kelley


----------



## Blondie Wolf

I am going to wdw from May 1 thru may 21. I am willing to send up to 10 post cards during my wedding/honeymoon to any families that need a fgm. PM me or email me at blondie.wolf18@gmail.com .


----------



## kteeter

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153857403379605&l=4a6c94d51d
Hello DIS Fans!  - I am able to take on 5 families. I travel Jan 26-Jan 31. I have 5 post card options on my facebook link that I can send out.
I don't know if we will be seeing Ana and Elsa this trip but I did just add a Star Wars one as I will be at that meet n' greet.
Please send me your name address and which postcard you would like. I will respond back to confirm.
Spreading the Pixie Dust.


----------



## kteeter

Aubrey37918 said:


> Would someone be willing to send postcards for us?


As you are new to DIS and can't message please let me know your email and I will contact you directly.
A StarWars post card for the Teen guy would be cool and Mickey and friends or Princess for the B-day girl!


----------



## vforrest

Hey Ya'll! We're planning our first trip to WDW April 21-24, 2016 and I'd love to find a FGM! We're actually not telling our kids about this trip until the morning we leave!! So hard to keep this secret!! I have a 7yo girl who LOVES anything elsa or ariel (or any other princess!) and a 6yo boy who loves anything mickey or toy story. Would love to find someone to just drop a postcard in the mail, something like "see you soon". Would be more than happy to help return the favor when we get there!! Thanks ya'll!!!


----------



## kteeter

vforrest said:


> Hey Ya'll! We're planning our first trip to WDW April 21-24, 2016 and I'd love to find a FGM! Would love to find someone to just drop a postcard in the mail, something like "see you soon!


I am happy to help, please send me an email as you are too new and not able to PM. K_bee526@yahoo.com


----------



## vforrest

kteeter said:


> I am happy to help, please send me an email as you are too new and not able to PM. K_bee526@yahoo.com




Just sent! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## alexsmom12

Hi! We're taking my son to MK for his first real birthday this Leap Day. Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to him (and baby sister) to get him excited for the big day- and if you have a spare, maybe one to his cousin who will be joining us from out of state. It will be her first visit.  We'll be more than willing to do the same for another family when we visit on 2/29. Thanks so much!


----------



## cnkkohout

alexsmom12 said:


> Hi! We're taking my son to MK for his first real birthday this Leap Day. Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to him (and baby sister) to get him excited for the big day- and if you have a spare, maybe one to his cousin who will be joining us from out of state. It will be her first visit.  We'll be more than willing to do the same for another family when we visit on 2/29. Thanks so much!


I sent you a convo message!


----------



## Gizelle McD

I am looking for an FGM to send one or two postcards to my nieces 5 & 10 (one to the 2 of them or one to each) sometime between now and the end of February.  It is their first time visiting Disney and of course they love Elsa and Anna.   Also We will be at Disney from March 13th-18th and would love to be someone's FGM. If anyone can be my FGM or needs an FGM, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## kteeter

Gizelle McD said:


> I am looking for an FGM to send one or two postcards to my nieces 5 & 10 (one to the 2 of them or one to each) sometime between now and the end of February.  It is their first time visiting Disney and of course they love Elsa and Anna.  Thanks!



I can take you on if you are ok with one card and it being signed by Mickey/Minnie.  Email me at k_bee526@yahoo.com. I need to know this by Monday Jan 25.


----------



## maryandthemouse

I bought several Disney post cards the when I was there over Christmas. If you don't mind them not having a Florida post mark on them, I would be happy to send them to some sweet kiddos. Just send me some info and I will get them out!


----------



## Gizelle McD

Hello!  We are going to be in WDW March 12-18th, 2016. We are able to send post cards during that time for anyone needing a FGM. Send me a PM or email me at Gizmcd@yahoo.com subject FGM.


----------



## Gizelle McD

kteeter said:


> I can take you on if you are ok with one card and it being signed by Mickey/Minnie.  Email me at k_bee526@yahoo.com. I need to know this by Monday Jan 25.


Thanks again!!


----------



## Neesy228

I am leaving next Friday (February 5th) and would be happy to play FGM for someone. Just PM me!


----------



## svasoya

Neesy228 said:


> I am leaving next Friday (February 5th) and would be happy to play FGM for someone. Just PM me!


My DD13 would love a postcard from any character! We are going Mar 28-Apr2.


----------



## Neesy228

svasoya said:


> My DD13 would love a postcard from any character! We are going Mar 28-Apr2.



I'd be happy to help!

I know you have to have at least 10 posts to start a conversation, but I'm not sure if you can *reply* to a conversation without? I will try to send you a private message. If it doesn't work, you need to get your post count up to 10. There are areas of the DISboards that are just for that purpose: http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/

I will just need your DDs name and address.  And if there are any  characters that she loves more than others.

ETA: I tried to start a conversation with you and got an error, so I believe you need to get to 10 posts.


----------



## svasoya

Thanks Neesy228! Hope you have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## zrabbits

Neesy228 said:


> I am leaving next Friday (February 5th) and would be happy to play FGM for someone. Just PM me!


sending you a PM


----------



## zrabbits

I will be making a trip with my Mom and my daughter May 6-10 and would be glad to send some cards to anyone coming after us


----------



## svasoya

My sweet niece is turning 4 on February 16. She is coming with us to WDW in March. It would be great if she can get a card for her birthday. If not, then at least before March 26.


----------



## smd8z

We are heading to Disney end of April (the 29th) and it is a total surprise for our kids. We were thinking a fabulous way to let them know we are going would be with a postcard middle to end of March. Anyone able to pull that off for us? We have 4 kids but one postcard would be OK preferably from Mickey, Minnie, Donald or Goofy. But all our kids love the Princesses also.

I would be more than happy to pay it forward!


----------



## Carebare609

Hi there, I will be there with my three (ds10, ds7, dd5) from April 4-18. I know they would love some Disney mail but we're in the UK so I'm not sure if anyone is willing to post overseas?

Will definately pay it forward when we're there


----------



## Paigevon

zrabbits said:


> I will be making a trip with my Mom and my daughter May 6-10 and would be glad to send some cards to anyone coming after us


We live in Florida so I wonder if a card sent then would make it before May 30? 

We are arriving May 30 - June 6 for my daughter's 5th birthday and surprise first visit!  I would love for her to get a postcard that has something along the lines of, "Hope you have a magical birthday!" From any of the princesses, Tink, or Minnie Mouse!  A little hint... 

Let me know if you don't mind and I'll message you our info!


I will also return the favor for any one arriving after us


----------



## esquared221

I made arrangements with a Disboarder on this thread to be our FGM but she never sent the cards and she's not returning my emails so Im not sure what happened  Is there anyone going to WDW in the next month or so that would be willing to send 4 postcards? We're going 29Apr- 13May and we're taking our best friends and their 2 boys for their first trip ever. They're really excited and I want to make this the most magical trip possible! If you are able and willing to restore my faith in humanity please message me. TIA!


----------



## svasoya

esquared221 said:


> I made arrangements with a Disboarder on this thread to be our FGM but she never sent the cards and she's not returning my emails so Im not sure what happened  Is there anyone going to WDW in the next month or so that would be willing to send 4 postcards? We're going 29Apr- 13May and we're taking our best friends and their 2 boys for their first trip ever. They're really excited and I want to make this the most magical trip possible! If you are able and willing to restore my faith in humanity please message me. TIA!



We are going March 28- April 2. Would that be too late to receive the cards?


----------



## esquared221

svasoya said:


> We are going March 28- April 2. Would that be too late to receive the cards?


No, that would work for me!  I'll send you a PM and we can discuss. Thanks!!!!


----------



## TheLittleMerMom

We will be visiting Disney on 2/27 through 3/5 for DD's 6th bday.  We will be happy to play FGM for anyone in need. 

Please note:  we will not likely see A&E this trip because we have met them on our last few trips.  However, we will be doing the Pirate & Pals cruise, so we will see Pan, Hook & Smee!


----------



## ChelleB

TheLittleMerMom said:


> We will be visiting Disney on 2/27 through 3/5 for DD's 6th bday.  We will be happy to play FGM for anyone in need.
> 
> Please note:  we will not likely see A&E this trip because we have met them on our last few trips.  However, we will be doing the Pirate & Pals cruise, so we will see Pan, Hook & Smee!



I would love to take you up on that for my boys. I sent you a PM


----------



## trauva

We are going April 6, and I'd love to have a FGM for my son...  If anyone is interested, can you let me know?  He's into Toy Story and Peter Pan especially, along with Mickey and crew....  Let me know!


----------



## Carebare609

Gizelle McD said:


> Hello!  We are going to be in WDW March 12-18th, 2016. We are able to send post cards during that time for anyone needing a FGM. Send me a PM or email me at Gizmcd@yahoo.com subject FGM.


Thanks for the kind offer  I've just emailed you


----------



## TheGryphonsDen

Our cruise is August 29-Sept 2 if anyone wants postcards for after those dates. Just let me know if there is a character or a certain message so we can make it special. =) If someone prior would like to add a postcard to my 2 kids, that would be great too. (They are so excited I don't think they would care about who or where it came from,lol.)


----------



## RobinP

We are going to Disney world april 9.  It's my first time and my daughter's first time.   She will also be turning 4 a few days after we get back so this is her birthday trip/present. 

She loves baymax and toy story and mickey and princesses. 

I can return the favor for anyone traveling after. ...we will be there til the 13th


----------



## Kelly M

My family will be coming to Disney World April 9th and I know my 4 year old daughter would love a postcard from a Disney Princess letting her know they are excited she is coming to see them!


----------



## Lysha14

Hi friends! I am planning on taking my girls to Disneyland 6/13-6/17 I would love to have a FGM to surprise them with the trip. I would also be happy to be a FGM for anyone!


----------



## Carebare609

I will be in Disney from 4th - 18th of April. Would love to pass on some pixie dust so if anyone is after a Fairy Godmailer who is going May time, then please pm and i'd love to help!


----------



## momof2buffalo

Pmd you carebare609. We are also going to WdW may 21-31 if we can pay it forward!


----------



## momof2buffalo

Lysha14 said:


> Hi friends! I am planning on taking my girls to Disneyland 6/13-6/17 I would love to have a FGM to surprise them with the trip. I would also be happy to be a FGM for anyone!


----------



## momof2buffalo

Pm me your request!


----------



## momof2buffalo

I will PM you! 


RobinP said:


> We are going to Disney world april 9.  It's my first time and my daughter's first time.   She will also be turning 4 a few days after we get back so this is her birthday trip/present.
> 
> She loves baymax and toy story and mickey and princesses.
> 
> I can return the favor for anyone traveling after. ...we will be there til the 13th


----------



## tucker43

We are going October 22-29 and I would love for my Grandsons to receive a card before we go. The 3 year old loves Buzz and Woody and the 1 year old is not really into anything. I would LOVE to do this for anyone going after us.


----------



## Masonsears3

We are going Oct. 27-Nov. 13 for my son's 6th birthday and first visit to WDW! I would love to have a FGM send him a card to surprise him if possible! I will absolutely pay it forward! He loves Mickey, Miles from Tomorrowland, Jake, Toy Story, and Inside Out. Any of those at all would be amazing!


----------



## FidlMom

To anyone interested - 

I will be in WDW in early May for just one day and would be happy to send out a few of the simple Mickey and Friends cards. (I don't want to have to go hunting for any of the special character cards - sorry!)

PM me with your child's name and address. I love doing this - someone did it for my kids when they were young and now I continue the tradition.


----------



## *Tiffers*

I would love for my girls to receive postcards! We are going May 31-June 8 and I'd love to return the favor.


----------



## *Tiffers*

RobinP said:


> We are going to Disney world april 9.  It's my first time and my daughter's first time.   She will also be turning 4 a few days after we get back so this is her birthday trip/present.
> 
> She loves baymax and toy story and mickey and princesses.
> 
> I can return the favor for anyone traveling after. ...we will be there til the 13th



Sending you a pm!


----------



## *Tiffers*

Soooo, I'm trying to figure out how to send a PM...


----------



## FidlMom

Hi Tiffers,

I think you need to get to 10 posts before you can use the PM function.


----------



## Mrs.HelenParr

First time posting on this Board...

Going to WDW with six little ones (two families) in June '16. They would LOVE welcoming postcards! I'm happy to be FGM for someone when we are there.

(Also don't know how to PM folks yet...)


----------



## *Tiffers*

FidlMom said:


> Hi Tiffers,
> 
> I think you need to get to 10 posts before you can use the PM function.



Ahhh, that makes sense! I was feeling computer illiterate trying to figure it out lol.


----------



## Blondie Wolf

Mrs.HelenParr said:


> First time posting on this Board...
> 
> Going to WDW with six little ones (two families) in June '16. They would LOVE welcoming postcards! I'm happy to be FGM for someone when we are there.
> 
> (Also don't know how to PM folks yet...)


I am going in may from the 1st through 21st, my email is blondie.wolf18@gmail.com. list a few of your kids favorite characters and I will mail your family from Florida.  

If anyone would like post cards feel free to email me.


----------



## *Tiffers*

Blondie Wolf said:


> I am going in may from the 1st through 21st, my email is blondie.wolf18@gmail.com. list a few of your kids favorite characters and I will mail your family from Florida.
> 
> If anyone would like post cards feel free to email me.


 Sending you an email! YAY!


----------



## Mrs.HelenParr

Awesome! Thank you Blondie Wolf! Will email later today.


----------



## kengquist

Going April 30 - May 7. Happy to send cards if anyone needs.


----------



## kengquist

*Tiffers* said:


> I would love for my girls to receive postcards! We are going May 31-June 8 and I'd love to return the favor.


We're going April 30 - May 7. I'd be happy to send postcards for you


----------



## Mintycake

kengquist said:


> Going April 30 - May 7. Happy to send cards if anyone needs.



My DD (6) would love a postcard!  can you send me an email mintycake@yahoo.ca?

We are going Dec 2-9 so happy to send a postcard for someone as well.  email address above!


----------



## soediwan

kengquist said:


> We're going April 30 - May 7. I'd be happy to send postcards for you



hi kengquist, im from Australia and we are going in JAn 2017.
can you please send us a postcard. please kindly email me at soediwan@Hotmail.co


----------



## Georgieut

Hi there! We are going to WDW in June and I would love for my 3 kids to receive a postcard.  While we are there I'd love to send some out to others as well. We have done this before and it's so fun to send them out. - thanks


----------



## NickV.

kengquist said:


> Going April 30 - May 7. Happy to send cards if anyone needs.


Hi!  We are headed May 3rd to the 10th.  Are you able to send us a card?

here is my email: n.voight22@gmail.com  for more details.

Thanks!


----------



## swim mom 29

I am so excited to do some Fairy Godmothering, especially since my own munchkins are getting close to "the age of not believing". We will be in WDW from May 14-21. We have some character stuff planned, but I'm not sure how many other meet and greets I'm going to be able to get the family excited about. If you'd like postcards from any of the following characters, though, please pm me. 
Character meals planned-
BOG dinner- Beast
Crystal Palace- Pooh and friends
Tusker House- Donald and friends 
Park Fare (am)- Mary Poppins, Alice, Mad Hatter, Pooh & Tigger again.
Other characters scheduled-
Pirate fireworks- Captain Hook, Mr. Smee, Peter Pan
Anna and Elsa meet and greet

My daughter will probably go all in for meet and greets with Joy, Sadness, Baymax, Gaston, and Mulan if we can get to her. 
Son will certainly be game for Star Wars.
I will not leave the park without seeing Mickey!
Odds are good there will be a random princess or two and hopefully Buzz, who we've always missed. 

I know I said the kids were getting on the big side, but the 10-year-old daughter has a soft spot for Eeyore (and by soft spot, I mean most of her bed which is covered in a few dozen depressed donkeys she has collected over the last 5 years). If there is anyone who is visiting Crystal Palace in the next 10 days or so, she would be thrilled to get a "looking forward to seeing you again" type postcard from Eeyore.
Thanks, and I hope I can send some pixie dust your way!


----------



## HeatherD!

Hi, my boys would love a post card! If anyone can send us one we would really appreciate it!

We will be there May 15-18th and I would be happy to send out some cards. I can't pm yet but can be reached at Heather.allgeier@gmail.com
Thanks!!!


----------



## dunbarfamily

Hello!  We will be at Disney World May 7-14.  I will send postcards to five people.  Please personal message me your details before May 5th!  I'll update this post once five people have contacted me!


----------



## mstblu

momof2buffalo said:


> Pmd you carebare609. We are also going to WdW may 21-31 if we can pay it forward!



Any chance you could send us two postcards, we have two families going?


----------



## momof2buffalo

mstblu said:


> Any chance you could send us two postcards, we have two families going?


Sure!! Send me a message with your details! I'll gladly send two!


----------



## cormackmn

We are taking my 3 kids June 19-25th.  This is our 1st time and I would love for each of them to get a postcard from someone in Disney.    My daughter is 9 and my boys are  4 & 6.  We would be wiling to pass it forward.  Thanks!


----------



## swim mom 29

cormackmn said:


> We are taking my 3 kids June 19-25th.  This is our 1st time and I would love for each of them to get a postcard from someone in Disney.    My daughter is 9 and my boys are  4 & 6.  We would be wiling to pass it forward.  Thanks!


I can fairy godmother for you- email me with details, janicebartels@yahoo.com


----------



## cormackmn

swim mom 29 said:


> I can fairy godmother for you- email me with details, janicebartels@yahoo.com


Thank you so much.  I sent you an email.


----------



## cormackmn

Thanks!


----------



## quagmire0

Hi, we'll be travelling June 5th-14th.  Would love to get some post cards for our kids and then hopefully return the favor when we're there.  Here are the characters we'd probably be looking for, let me know if you think it syncs up with what you'll be doing:

(not looking for all of the characters, just one each  )

DD9 - Anna, Elsa, Chewbacca, Kylo Ren
DS6 - Vader, Kylo, Chewbacca, Jake, Mickey
DD4 - Ariel, Doc McStuffins, Minnie, Anna, Elsa
DS9mo - Mickey (1st visit)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lynzilew

Hi all!
We are taking my daughter and stepson to Disney for their very first trip! My daughter will be turning 5 on our last full day there and she is over the moon excited! If anyone would mind sending for a 10-year-old boy and a 4(soon to be 5!!)year-old little girl I would be so grateful!
I haven't earned my messaging privileges yet so please email at lynzigir@gmail.com 
Thank you so much in advance!
I will be happy to return the favor during our trip June 9th-15th if anyone wants to send me requests as well!


----------



## Sophia0903

We will be going may 20-31 if someone could send my daughter a postcard? I'd like it to be how we tell her she's going If you could email me at disneymom2225@gmail.com I will pay it forward to 5 people


----------



## geminierin

HI all, we'll be visiting WDW 11-20 Jun. I would love to be FGM for three families! PM me or email me at geminierin@yahoo.com. I'll let you know once I have my 3 families


----------



## tmaxwell

geminierin said:


> HI all, we'll be visiting WDW 11-20 Jun. I would love to be FGM for three families! PM me or email me at geminierin@yahoo.com. I'll let you know once I have my 3 families



I just emailed you this morning geminierin.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## geminierin

geminierin said:


> HI all, we'll be visiting WDW 11-20 Jun. I would love to be FGM for three families! PM me or email me at geminierin@yahoo.com. I'll let you know once I have my 3 families


Thanks all, I have my three families! (And yes, I got yours Tori!


----------



## Blondie Wolf

To all of the families that emailed me for FGM, 1. they have been mailed today or earlier and will reach your families shortly.
2. If your being a fgm get several choices of characters, unfortunately post cards are not as easy to find any more.   3. Have great trips and enjoy your selves!


----------



## tabithamarie4

swim mom 29 said:


> I am so excited to do some Fairy Godmothering, especially since my own munchkins are getting close to "the age of not believing". We will be in WDW from May 14-21. We have some character stuff planned, but I'm not sure how many other meet and greets I'm going to be able to get the family excited about. If you'd like postcards from any of the following characters, though, please pm me.
> Character meals planned-
> BOG dinner- Beast
> Crystal Palace- Pooh and friends
> Tusker House- Donald and friends
> Park Fare (am)- Mary Poppins, Alice, Mad Hatter, Pooh & Tigger again.
> Other characters scheduled-
> Pirate fireworks- Captain Hook, Mr. Smee, Peter Pan
> Anna and Elsa meet and greet
> 
> My daughter will probably go all in for meet and greets with Joy, Sadness, Baymax, Gaston, and Mulan if we can get to her.
> Son will certainly be game for Star Wars.
> I will not leave the park without seeing Mickey!
> Odds are good there will be a random princess or two and hopefully Buzz, who we've always missed.
> 
> I know I said the kids were getting on the big side, but the 10-year-old daughter has a soft spot for Eeyore (and by soft spot, I mean most of her bed which is covered in a few dozen depressed donkeys she has collected over the last 5 years). If there is anyone who is visiting Crystal Palace in the next 10 days or so, she would be thrilled to get a "looking forward to seeing you again" type postcard from Eeyore.
> Thanks, and I hope I can send some pixie dust your way!



If you are still looking to do some Fairy Godmothering, my two kids would love to get a postcard from Elsa and Mickey!  Let me know and I can send you the details! Thanks!


----------



## Jasmine81

We are going down in December, but my daughter is turning 4 and would love a card from Rapunzel if anyone could send her one soon!!  This is such a great idea!


----------



## Staycey

Georgieut said:


> Hi there! We are going to WDW in June and I would love for my 3 kids to receive a postcard.  While we are there I'd love to send some out to others as well. We have done this before and it's so fun to send them out. - thanks


Would you be so kind to sent a postcard to my daughter in August?  We're going in September for her very first trip! Let me know and I'll send you my email so I can give you mailing details.  She's 4 and loves all things princess!  This postcard will be her surprise telling her that she's going to Disney!


----------



## Staycey

We'll be traveling to Disney In Sept and will be honored to pick up a few postcards to mail to future Disney goers!


----------



## bearsbabe15

QUOTE="Staycey, post: 55757442, member: 578695"]Would you be so kind to sent a postcard to my daughter in August?  We're going September 8-12 for her very first trip! Let me know and I'll send you my email so I can give you mailing details.  She's 4 and loves all things princess!  This postcard will be her surprise telling her that she's going to Disney![/QUOTE]
We will be going on a DCL Trip August 1. We could have it send from Castaway Cay.


----------



## bearsbabe15

Staycey said:


> We'll be traveling to Disney Sept 8-12 and will be honored to pick up a few postcards to mail to future Disney goers!



If you'd do the same for my los...5yr daughter and 3yr son


----------



## Staycey

bearsbabe15 said:


> QUOTE="Staycey, post: 55757442, member: 578695"]Would you be so kind to sent a postcard to my daughter in August?  We're going in September for her very first trip! Let me know and I'll send you my email so I can give you mailing details.  She's 4 and loves all things princess!  This postcard will be her surprise telling her that she's going to Disney!


We will be going on a DCL Trip August 1. We could have it send from Castaway Cay.[/QUOTE]
That works for me!  Send me a message and we'll work out all the details with what I need & what you need.


----------



## bearsbabe15

Staycey said:


> We will be going on a DCL Trip August 1. We could have it send from Castaway Cay.


That works for me!  My email is wsucheergirl@yahoo.com.  Send me a message and we'll work out all the details with what I need & what you need. [/QUOTE]
Awesome! I get off work at 8 cst. I'll shoot an e mail later tonight! Thanks


----------



## Georgieut

Staycey said:


> Would you be so kind to sent a postcard to my daughter in August?  We're going September 8-12 for her very first trip! Let me know and I'll send you my email so I can give you mailing details.  She's 4 and loves all things princess!  This postcard will be her surprise telling her that she's going to Disney!



We will be there in June. Will this be to early for you guys to receive a post card from DW?


----------



## Georgieut

swim mom 29 said:


> I am so excited to do some Fairy Godmothering, especially since my own munchkins are getting close to "the age of not believing". We will be in WDW from May 14-21. We have some character stuff planned, but I'm not sure how many other meet and greets I'm going to be able to get the family excited about. If you'd like postcards from any of the following characters, though, please pm me.
> Character meals planned-
> BOG dinner- Beast
> Crystal Palace- Pooh and friends
> Tusker House- Donald and friends
> Park Fare (am)- Mary Poppins, Alice, Mad Hatter, Pooh & Tigger again.
> Other characters scheduled-
> Pirate fireworks- Captain Hook, Mr. Smee, Peter Pan
> Anna and Elsa meet and greet
> 
> My daughter will probably go all in for meet and greets with Joy, Sadness, Baymax, Gaston, and Mulan if we can get to her.
> Son will certainly be game for Star Wars.
> I will not leave the park without seeing Mickey!
> Odds are good there will be a random princess or two and hopefully Buzz, who we've always missed.
> 
> I know I said the kids were getting on the big side, but the 10-year-old daughter has a soft spot for Eeyore (and by soft spot, I mean most of her bed which is covered in a few dozen depressed donkeys she has collected over the last 5 years). If there is anyone who is visiting Crystal Palace in the next 10 days or so, she would be thrilled to get a "looking forward to seeing you again" type postcard from Eeyore.
> Thanks, and I hope I can send some pixie dust your way!


I saw your inbox message. Sorry took me so long. I sent you an email today. Thank you! - Georgie


----------



## LaRaine

We are going June 10- 18th.  I have a five year old girl and boy.  Would love a post card for them.  Not sure I can pm yet or not.  email is LaRaineCD@yahoo.com.  I will pay it forward for others as well.


----------



## noahdove

We will be going August 15..and I would love to have my grandson receive a 
card from the Fairy Godmailer... I will PM anyone who offers to do this.
I in return will send out a post card when we are there.... Thank you


----------



## cormackmn

We are going in June be happy to do this for your grandson.  My email is cormackmn@yahoo.com.

Nicole



noahdove said:


> We will be going August 15..and I would love to have my grandson receive a
> card from the Fairy Godmailer... I will PM anyone who offers to do this.
> I in return will send out a post card when we are there.... Thank you


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Blondie Wolf said:


> To all of the families that emailed me for FGM, 1. they have been mailed today or earlier and will reach your families shortly.
> 2. If your being a fgm get several choices of characters, unfortunately post cards are not as easy to find any more.   3. Have great trips and enjoy your selves!


Thank you so much. I cannot wait for the joy. You are so sweet for doing this.


----------



## Pjwest11391

We are going to Disney World September 16th through the 24th. It will be my son's first trip (2 years old), as well as my daughter (She will be celebrating her first birthday there on the 21st). I would love for them to receive postcards before we go. My son loves Donald Duck and Mickey Mouse, and my daughter princesses. Please let me know if someone would be willing. I will return the favor when we are there


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Pjwest11391 said:


> We are going to Disney World September 16th through the 24th. It will be my son's first trip (2 years old), as well as my daughter (She will be celebrating her first birthday there on the 21st). I would love for them to receive postcards before we go. My son loves Donald Duck and Mickey Mouse, and my daughter princesses. Please let me know if someone would be willing. I will return the favor when we are there


We are going in the middle of July. Email me at snowpack2010@gmail.com if that's not too early.


----------



## Pjwest11391

Vicki Rickerd said:


> We are going in the middle of July. Email me at snowpack2010@gmail.com if that's not too early.


I just emailed you! Thank you so much!


----------



## cosmicmommy

I know this is an early request! We are going in January 2017, but the trip is a Christmas present... would anyone be willing to send out 3 cards to my boys during MVMCP?  Characters aren't super important, but their favorites are the Pixar stuff - Toy Story, Incredibles, Inside Out, Cars, etc. They would be equally happy with the big cheese - would just love for them to get Christmas-themed cards - even better if it was a Disney Christmas card. Then we could return the favor in January?

Side note:  What exactly do I do? Do I have the character sign a postcard and then mail it from Disney?  Do I get a postcard at Disney, sign it myself and then send it? Just a little confused, sorry...


----------



## Rose18

cosmicmommy said:


> I know this is an early request! We are going in January 2017, but the trip is a Christmas present... would anyone be willing to send out 3 cards to my boys during MVMCP?  Characters aren't super important, but their favorites are the Pixar stuff - Toy Story, Incredibles, Inside Out, Cars, etc. They would be equally happy with the big cheese - would just love for them to get Christmas-themed cards - even better if it was a Disney Christmas card. Then we could return the favor in January?
> 
> Side note:  What exactly do I do? Do I have the character sign a postcard and then mail it from Disney?  Do I get a postcard at Disney, sign it myself and then send it? Just a little confused, sorry...


I would be willing to send your boys cards (if you still need someone) I will be in wdw 
Dec. 10-14. Im not sure how this exactly works either.


----------



## Bekkamain

I know this is late but I'll be going to Disney world June 27th, if someone could send a card from any princess, I'm taking my little girl for the first time for her 4th birthday. I'd be happy to send cards as well. My email is bekkamain@gmail.com


----------



## cosmicmommy

Rose18 said:


> I would be willing to send your boys cards (if you still need someone) I will be in wdw
> Dec. 10-14. Im not sure how this exactly works either.


That would be great!


----------



## Mama83

Pjwest11391 said:


> We are going to Disney World September 16th through the 24th. It will be my son's first trip (2 years old), as well as my daughter (She will be celebrating her first birthday there on the 21st). I would love for them to receive postcards before we go. My son loves Donald Duck and Mickey Mouse, and my daughter princesses. Please let me know if someone would be willing. I will return the favor when we are there




WE ARE GOING BEGINNING OF NOV 2016!!! Daughter's first trip she'll turn 3 while we're there! Would you be our Fairy Godmother when you're there? imcraemond@hotmail.com 

Mickey, Minnie and princesses are favorites but we'd love any postcard!  Will pay it forward when we go!


----------



## Mrs.HelenParr

This is last minute--but we will be in Disney soon. We'd love to be Fairy Godmailers for three families. Please email me to let me know if you are interested!


----------



## Georgieut

HI everybody we are heading to Disney World Today. I'd love to send out a few postcards this week. Just message me your address!


----------



## ristatron

Hey all,
Just registered, but I have been reading the boards for a few months now.
We are headed for a trip in September and it would be great to get something like this for my daughter (4). If you could help let me know!
Thanks


----------



## noahdove

ristatron said:


> Hey all,
> Just registered, but I have been reading the boards for a few months now.
> We are headed for a trip in September and it would be great to get something like this for my daughter (4). If you could help let me know!
> Thanks


I would be happy to send your a card for your little one when we go in August.. Please email me: timmygrape@rochester.rr.com with your info and I will
keep it close to me when we go in 62 and a half days


----------



## Jerseyprincess317

Hi! I just registered and will be traveling to Disney with my 2.5 year old son at the beginning of August. Would anyone be willing to send him a Mickey postcard? Ms_forino@yahoo.com


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

mommy2paisley said:


> This is an awesome idea!!!!  We'll be there Oct. 2-10 and could send a couple if anyone wants us to.  Matter of fact, I'd LOVE to do that for someone!!!!!
> 
> If anyone will be there sometime before Oct. we'd love to have one sent to our DD!!!!!!


I am going before then and I would love to send one if you have not already found someone xx


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

Jerseyprincess317 said:


> Hi! I just registered and will be traveling to Disney with my 2.5 year old son at the beginning of August. Would anyone be willing to send him a Mickey postcard? Ms_forino@yahoo.com


Did you find someone? xx


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

I am going to WDW on the 28th June for two weeks with my son, so I would be more than happy to send out a few cards to people who are still looking. I would ideally like to send one to someone who has not been able to find someone to do this for them rather than send out another one to a child that has already received xx


----------



## Bekkamain

I will be there in a little over a week if anyone needs a FGM. And it would be lovely if someone could send a card in July for my daughter's birthday, she is very observant or id try to get them to sign a birthday card :/


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

Bekkamain said:


> I will be there in a little over a week if anyone needs a FGM.


When are you going and for how long? I arrive on the 28th xx


----------



## Jerseyprincess317

No I haven't Aurora's godmother. I'd love you you to send a post card to my son.


----------



## Bekkamain

Aurora's Godmother said:


> When are you going and for how long? I arrive on the 28th xx


 We are only doing one day unfortunately the 27th  i was out voted and we are doing universal but will be in Florida a week. Very excited, first vacation.


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

Jerseyprincess317 said:


> No I haven't Aurora's godmother. I'd love you you to send a post card to my son.


I dont know if I need to be a member for longer before I can email you or have you email me but I am sure we can sort something out before I come home xx


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

Bekkamain said:


> We are only doing one day unfortunately the 27th  i was out voted and we are doing universal but will be in Florida a week. Very excited, first vacation.


Oh well if you are going to be in Orlando at the same time then it would be nice to have someone to say hello to. We will be doing universal too and I have been before so you will love it xx


----------



## Jerseyprincess317

I'm new too! You can email me at ms_forino@yahoo.com and I'll give you the info.


----------



## Bekkamain

Aurora's Godmother said:


> Oh well if you are going to be in Orlando at the same time then it would be nice to have someone to say hello to. We will be doing universal too and I have been before so you will love it xx


It would be great! You have to post ten times and wait an hour or so before it registers you made ten posts before you can PM. I'm a huge Harry Potter fan so I'll be happy.


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

I won't spoil anything for you but I do hope you have the two park ticket so you can ride the train xx


----------



## Bekkamain

Aurora's Godmother said:


> I won't spoil anything for you but I do hope you have the two park ticket so you can ride the train xx


Yes i have two day park hopper passes


----------



## noahdove

I still haven't had anyone request one for me to send one to. We will be there mid August and 
I would love to send one to create a little pixie dust...


----------



## Bekkamain

Don't feel bad i haven't gotten any requests either and I'll be there in 10 days


----------



## Houdina28

roobug said:


> We will be there June 24th - July 1st if anyone would like us to send cards PM me.  I think we already have someone sending our boys cards


  My neices an nephew would be thrilled...  If still can send them -- a card.


----------



## Houdina28

Sorry I'm new at this... I will be @WDW sept 11-18....    I would love to send some "Magic'.     If anyone can send my neices & nephew (3 cards)...     please pm me.     Thanks


----------



## Minnie5555

Hello, I will be going to Disney in November.  First on the cruise and then to the parks from the 11th-20th.  I would love it if someone would send my granddaughter a post card.  We will be there to celebrate her birthday and she would love a postcard from any princess (Elsa is her favorite) or character.  I will gladly pay it forward when I am there in the fall.


----------



## noahdove

Minnie5555 said:


> Hello, I will be going to Disney in November.  First on the cruise and then to the parks from the 11th-20th.  I would love it if someone would send my granddaughter a post card.  We will be there to celebrate her birthday and she would love a postcard from any princess (Elsa is her favorite) or character.  I will gladly pay it forward when I am there in the fall.


I can't PM you, but if you email at timmygrape@gmail.com with her name, age and who she likes I will send off a card
to her when we are there in August. Just know tho, I haven't seen any postcards with Elsa on them. 
I will do my best tho...We only have 58 days until we are in the magic


----------



## saratriceratops

Hello all! I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer! I will be at WDW Sept 8-13 so PM me if you need someone  
(or if you don't have message capabilities, you can reply to this and I will give you my email  )


----------



## Houdina28

saratriceratops said:


> Hello all! I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer! I will be at WDW Sept 8-13 so PM me if you need someone
> (or if you don't have message capabilities, you can reply to this and I will give you my email  )


  Thanks -- idk why I don't -- email me at elswickjennifer@yahoo.com


----------



## saratriceratops

Houdina28 said:


> Thanks -- idk why I don't -- email me at elswickjennifer@yahoo.com


Just sent you an email


----------



## writergirlpam

Hi, all.  My daughter and I are traveling to Disney World at the end of July.  Would anyone be willing to send her a postcard from a princess?  Thank you!


----------



## asp7800

noahdove said:


> I still haven't had anyone request one for me to send one to. We will be there mid August and
> I would love to send one to create a little pixie dust...



My boys are both WISH kids(my oldest son got a wish from Make A Wish years ago- a service dog named Max) and my youngest is going to be granted a WISH in the next few months. If you would like to send him a card when you go in August he would LOVE that!  His wish is to meet MAGIC MICKEY (the wizard mickey from Fantasia)!!! He just turned 8 yesterday and Disney is all he talks about!  I am just about to get PM priviliges. LOL. Thank you


----------



## asp7800

I love this idea!  Thank you to all the godmailers!  
Signed,
A momma of a WISH KID️


----------



## Pjwest11391

Mama83 said:


> WE ARE GOING BEGINNING OF NOV 2016!!! Daughter's first trip she'll turn 3 while we're there! Would you be our Fairy Godmother when you're there? imcraemond@hotmail.com
> 
> Mickey, Minnie and princesses are favorites but we'd love any postcard!  Will pay it forward when we go!




I just emailed you! I would be happy too


----------



## CatNipRules

My son and I are going to Disney in September. The 13th through the 20th. I would be willing to send postcards to those that would like some. I did this before and it was super fun. 

I know that he's a little older than the normal 'kid', but we are really in need of some pixie dust. So if anyone is willing to send him a postcard I would love it. His favorite characters are Stitch and Mickey.


----------



## Christine Nolet

Aurora's Godmother said:


> I am going to WDW on the 28th June for two weeks with my son, so I would be more than happy to send out a few cards to people who are still looking. I would ideally like to send one to someone who has not been able to find someone to do this for them rather than send out another one to a child that has already received xx
> I'm taking my girls the end of August and would love to have cards sent to them if you are still available.  I do not know how to PM or if I have that ability.  My email is cnolett@gmail.com if you are still available.


----------



## Pamomof3

Looking for some Disney Magic if anyone could please help,  My Grandson at 10 months loves Buzz and Woody we are throwing him a big Toy Story First Birthday Party August 20th.  I would like if someone would please send a post card of Buzz or Woody or both but I'm not pushing it for his first Celebration.  I will be at Disney next year and will return the favor to other children as well I believe in paying forward.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowman

Looking for someone to send my son a postcard from Mickey. We leave in 189 days but I would like to give him a little bit of Mickey mail this summer. 

TIA


----------



## Dad_of_4_girls

We have done this before and forgotten all about it -- the kids thought it was great!


----------



## Patricia_M

noahdove said:


> I still haven't had anyone request one for me to send one to. We will be there mid August and
> I would love to send one to create a little pixie dust...



Hi there I would love love love it if you could send some magic to my little girls for her B-day at the end of August. We will be there in Dec for the holiday and would definitely return the favor


----------



## noahdove

Patricia_M said:


> Hi there I would love love love it if you could send some magic to my little girls for her B-day at the end of August. We will be there in Dec for the holiday and would definitely return the favor


I will be happy to. Email me your name and address and who she likes. My email is: timmygrape@gmail.com...Thank you


----------



## writergirlpam

My daughter and I are leaving for Disney World in a few weeks.  We will be there from July 24th-July 30th and I would love it if someone could send her a postcard if anyone will be there before that.  I would be more than willing to do the same.

Thank you!

Pam


----------



## Newmommy21

Hello 
I think this is a great ideas and would love to spread the majic!
We will be there Nov 13-17. I would be glad to send a few cards. Can you PM me with your info or I can email you?


----------



## LFSMom

Hello all, so we are going to Disneyworld on Sept 10-17 and have two daughters aged 4 and 8 and a son aged 10. Would like to find someone to send them each a postcard (does not need to be any specific character, boy or girl themed will do..) and we would return the favor by doing the same for someone else. If anyone is interested, please PM me. Thanks so much.


----------



## MrsBergs

We will be in Disney World from September 1-7th.  I would love it if someone could send my 5 year old daughter a post card, I would gladly return the favor. 
Please PM me.  Thanks


----------



## Dad_of_4_girls

We leave on July 29th.  Anyone in park now if you'd be so kind as to send one to our kids - that would be awesome!

We will be in park from 8/3 thru 8/10 - PM me an address and we will send out a card or three.  I'll edit this post when full

Edit - ok we have a couple to send out -- keep an eye on the email box in a couple weeks!


----------



## disneydreamerinny

We will be there September 17-24 if anyone is in need.  This is such a cute idea!!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Is there anyone going soon that would be willing to send a postcard? I will be more than happy to return the favor when I go 9/8-9/13.


----------



## mandycaw

_*We will be going to Disney World for Halloween.*
*I am looking for someone to send my kids a card and will return the favor while we are down there.*_


----------



## mandycaw

disneydreamerinny said:


> We will be there September 17-24 if anyone is in need.  This is such a cute idea!!


*We will be down there for Halloween if you could send a card that would be amazing !!!*


----------



## eeyoreiscute

disneydreamerinny said:


> We will be there September 17-24 if anyone is in need.  This is such a cute idea!!


We would love a card to surprise our kids.


----------



## Cynergy

We will be at WDW 8/26-9/1 and would love to send some Disney magic to a fellow DISer. Last trip my daughter loved getting a post card from Mickey ahead of time, but we are surprising her this trip, so we didn't request one. Anyways we still want to pay it forward.


----------



## soediwan

Cynergy said:


> We will be at WDW 8/26-9/1 and would love to send some Disney magic to a fellow DISer. Last trip my daughter loved getting a post card from Mickey ahead of time, but we are surprising her this trip, so we didn't request one. Anyways we still want to pay it forward.


hi cynergy, can you please help me in sending postcard to my kid. please email me at soediwan@Hotmail.com


----------



## Stitchlovingmommaof3

Hello,
I am looking for someone to send my girls a postcard or 2, we will be in Disney World Sept 19-26, 2016! Also I would love to be able to send a few to someone who is going after us!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Stitchlovingmommaof3

Cynergy said:


> We will be at WDW 8/26-9/1 and would love to send some Disney magic to a fellow DISer. Last trip my daughter loved getting a post card from Mickey ahead of time, but we are surprising her this trip, so we didn't request one. Anyways we still want to pay it forward.


Hello,
Are you still looking to send some postcards? We are going to Disney 9/19-9/26


----------



## Stitchlovingmommaof3

Dad_of_4_girls said:


> We leave on July 29th.  Anyone in park now if you'd be so kind as to send one to our kids - that would be awesome!
> 
> We will be in park from 8/3 thru 8/10 - PM me an address and we will send out a card or three.  I'll edit this post when full
> 
> Edit - ok we have a couple to send out -- keep an eye on the email box in a couple weeks!


Hello are you still looking to add to your list of postcards to send?


----------



## Stitchlovingmommaof3

snowman said:


> Looking for someone to send my son a postcard from Mickey. We leave in 189 days but I would like to give him a little bit of Mickey mail this summer.
> 
> TIA


Hello
We are going 9/19, I would be happy to send your son a postcard or 2, you can email me at heathersterner80@yahoo.com


----------



## Stitchlovingmommaof3

noahdove said:


> I still haven't had anyone request one for me to send one to. We will be there mid August and
> I would love to send one to create a little pixie dust...


I am looking for someone to send to my girls, is it too late??? You can email me at heathersterner80@yahoo.com


----------



## Stitchlovingmommaof3

Minnie5555 said:


> Hello, I will be going to Disney in November.  First on the cruise and then to the parks from the 11th-20th.  I would love it if someone would send my granddaughter a post card.  We will be there to celebrate her birthday and she would love a postcard from any princess (Elsa is her favorite) or character.  I will gladly pay it forward when I am there in the fall.


Hello, I would be happy to send to your grand daughter, email me at heathersterner80@yahoo.com


----------



## Cynergy

Stitchlovingmommaof3 said:


> Hello,
> Are you still looking to send some postcards? We are going to Disney 9/19-9/26



I would love to send some disney magic your way. I'll email you at the address you used in another reply.


----------



## hambo

What a fantastic idea - this thread is the epitome of all that is great about the DIS Boards community!

We are heading to WDW on October 22nd and it will be my youngest child's first ever visit - to say she's excited would be an understatement of epic proportions. Her name is Hannah and she turns 5 two days before we arrive. Obviously(!) she is ALL about princesses at the moment and her current top three are Anna, Ariel & Cinderella although this changes on a daily basis.

If anyone would be kind enough to offer to post a postcard from the Magic Kingdom to arrive with us in the UK late September/early October I would be extremely grateful. Please PM me if that is something you could do.

It goes without saying that I would like to pay this favour forward so if our trip in October works out timing wise to send a postcard for someone's trip later in the year let me know!

Dan


----------



## Minnie5555

Stitchlovingmommaof3 said:


> Hello, I would be happy to send to your grand daughter, email me at heathersterner80@yahoo.com


Hi sorry for the late reply.  I am Disboards challenged and have a hard time getting back to where I can reply to people  Someone else emailed me and offered to send some magic my way already, but thank you so much for your offer!  I hope you have a fabulous time on your trip!!!


----------



## alisigns

I love this! We went to WDW in November 2014 and it was as much fun sending postcards as seeing my niece receive one!  We'll be at Disneyland and California Adventure September 1-3. If anyone wants a postcard from the West Coast Disney, let me know. I would love to spread the magic!


----------



## Pluto4Me

Hello All:

I will be taking my yearly WDW trip with my nephews September 17th through the 24th and will be happy to send a few postcards out.  I have done this for a number of years now and it has become a tradition for me - I love doing it!

Please PM me with your request and don't forget to include:

First name of the child you wish a postcard to be sent to
Full mailing address
Their favorite Disney characters (I've become quite accomplished in character signatures!)

All the best,

Jean


----------



## tucker43

We will be arriving at Disneyworld on 10/22/16 and I would love for someone to send postcards to my grandsons prior to our arrival. My oldest loves Buzz, woody and Mickey. The youngest will love Mickey. I would be so happy to send some while we are there if anyone would like me too. Please email me as I'm not on these boards as much as I should be. tucker43@yahoo.com  Thank you.  Have a magical day!!!


----------



## Pluto4Me

Hi Tucker43 - Email sent

Jean


----------



## hambo

Pluto4Me said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I will be taking my yearly WDW trip with my nephews September 17th through the 24th and will be happy to send a few postcards out.  I have done this for a number of years now and it has become a tradition for me - I love doing it!
> 
> Please PM me with your request and don't forget to include:
> 
> First name of the child you wish a postcard to be sent to
> Full mailing address
> Their favorite Disney characters (I've become quite accomplished in character signatures!)
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Jean



Hi Jean.

If it is at all possible I would love for my youngest daughter to receive a postcard in the UK before our upcoming trip starting 22/10 (see 6 posts back ).

If this is something you would be kind enough to do please email me danhambury@gmail.com - I'm not sure I can PM yet as I haven't made enough forum posts although this will likely be rectified soon!

Dan


----------



## otten

Hello, we are doing a trip with my soon to be 5 year old starting october 5. I would love for her to receive a postcard from Ariel. We are staying in a Little Mermaid room at AoA and she can't wait to be at the "Ariel Hotel." Thanks so much.


----------



## Pluto4Me

hambo said:


> Hi Jean.
> 
> If it is at all possible I would love for my youngest daughter to receive a postcard in the UK before our upcoming trip starting 22/10 (see 6 posts back ).
> 
> If this is something you would be kind enough to do please email me danhambury@gmail.com - I'm not sure I can PM yet as I haven't made enough forum posts although this will likely be rectified soon!
> 
> Dan



Hi Dan:

Email sent!

Best,

Jean


----------



## Pluto4Me

otten said:


> Hello, we are doing a trip with my soon to be 5 year old starting october 5. I would love for her to receive a postcard from Ariel. We are staying in a Little Mermaid room at AoA and she can't wait to be at the "Ariel Hotel." Thanks so much.



I will be happy to send her a postcard - PM me your child's first name and your mailing address (already know to send something with Ariel!)

Best,

Jean


----------



## DisneyDreaming48

Every year I go to Disney, I post here to see if anyone needs postcards sent.  Its that time again    I'll be in Disney later this week.....so let me know.  My limit is 4-5 only due to the rising cost of postcards.  But do be specific, I like to find just the right card tell me their favorite character, ride or movie and age also if a boy or girl.  I'll do my best to find a postcard that is meaningful for them.  I'll post here again when the limit is reached.  Please send the information via private message.

Karen


----------



## Masonsears3

Hello everyone! I love this idea so much! We're taking our 5 year old son for his 6th birthday October 27 into November. He would absolutely love to receive a postcard from one of his favorite characters! If anyone's going soon and would not mind getting a postcard for him I'd be so grateful. It's been a tough year for him (we were in a very bad car accident) and were hoping this birthday/first visit trip will be as amazing as our first trip as children was. He loves Mickey, Donald (a nice man did the voice in his ear in line at a shopping center once and he insists the real Donald did it and ran off, since then he's been hooked on Donald),  Peter pan, Jake, toy story gang, Winnie the pooh gang, joy, and sadness so any of these would be great if possible. Please private message me if you would be willing. Thank you  I will also be 100% willing to do the same for anyone who will need a GM while we're down there.


----------



## Marko0403

Hi. We will be taking our 5 year old and 3 year old daughters on their first trip to Disney on October 22nd. They would absolutely love to receive mail from Disney before we go. My 5 year old loves Rapunzel and my 3 year old loves Ariel. However, any character would be great. Would someone be wiling to send 2 postcards? We would also love to pay it forward when we are there in October too.


----------



## Staycey

Georgieut said:


> We will be there in June. Will this be to early for you guys to receive a post card from DW?


Sorry, I never saw a notification that I had a response  Hope your trip was fun!


----------



## KeeleyFRB

Good morning! (Here at least.)

We are going to be arriving in Disney World on September 11th. It will be mine and both of my daughters' first times. They will be 4.5 and 19 months when we get there; I will be 39 and will probably be crying before we walk in the gates. My husband will never let me hear the end of it. I would love it if someone could send my daughters FGM cards, and I will be happy to reciprocate in turn by mailing some out while we're there. As an fyi, the 4.5 year old is currently obsessed with Elena of Avalor, after her she probably loves Ariel or Rapunzel the most. The 19 month old loves Minnie. 

Let me know if anyone can send cards, and let me know if anyone needs cards!


Thanks,

Keeley


----------



## KeeleyFRB

Marko0403 said:


> Hi. We will be taking our 5 year old and 3 year old daughters on their first trip to Disney on October 22nd. They would absolutely love to receive mail from Disney before we go. My 5 year old loves Rapunzel and my 3 year old loves Ariel. However, any character would be great. Would someone be wiling to send 2 postcards? My email is noble.kimberly@gmail.com. We would also love to pay it forward when we are there in October too.



Hey Kimberly, I'll gladly send you some postcards, we'll be there 9/11-9/17 if that's not too early for them to be sent to you.


Keeley


----------



## fostrmom2mny

I'm going to be waiting a bit longer, as my dates aren't till Nov. Dec., so I'll just keep holding off, and check in closer to that time to send post cards as a Fairy Godmailer


----------



## Marko0403

KeeleyFRB said:


> Hey Kimberly, I'll gladly send you some postcards, we'll be there 9/11-9/17 if that's not too early for them to be sent to you.
> 
> 
> Keeley


we have some one taking care of us thanks for the offer


----------



## camper06

All set - thank you!!


----------



## Disneyinoctober2016

If someone is there now or soon, I would love to tell my girls that we're going to Disney with a postcard from a princess.  Anyone able to help?


----------



## Masonsears3

Hi everyone! Still looking to see if someone could send my son a postcard for our visit to WDW on Oct 27th. It'll be his birthday (he's turning 6) and his first visit! Either Mickey or Donald would be great!


Edit: change of plans. We had to bump part of our stay up a couple weeks to Oct 8th due to a family emergency. So we'll be going then for a few days as well November 2nd (crazy I know, but we didn't have the heart to cancel everything completely and FL isn't that far from us so we don't mind the travel). So if anyone could get a postcard sent by Oct 8th that would be great! We'll be attending MNSSHP and we haven't told him about the bump in dates yet so well be surprising him with the postcard the morning we leave.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Is there anybody willing to send a very special girl & her big brother a couple postcards from disney. They are going in December on her wish trip! If you can help please message me, thanks!


----------



## weCANfly

DisneyCP2002 said:


> Is there anybody willing to send a very special girl & her big brother a couple postcards from disney. They are going in December on her wish trip! If you can help please message me, thanks!


 I am going in November and would be glad to send some post cards!


----------



## Looking4themouse

This is sooo cool. I am going in April of this year to celebrate my DD birthday. It will also be my besties and her DS first trip. I would love if someone was able to send one to them!  I would also be more than willing to send a little fairy dust myself.


----------



## DrunkJam

This is most awesome
We are going to WDW Christmas 2017. We are taking our then 4yr Old DD (and her then 11 yr old brother, but he was with us when we got married in WDW in 2010) it will be our last family trip as their Dad now has CLL. 
It would be so awesome if someone could send them a card this Christmas saying Mickey Mouse is looking forward to them visiting him.
I would be really happy to send some out when we are there.
Much thanks


----------



## Newmommy21

We are going to WDW Mid November, I would be happy to mail postcards and send pixie dust your way! 
My little is too small to understand right now, maybe in a few years we will request cards. 
Send me your request via email at working_2_ttravel@yahoo.com 

Looking forward to our magical vacation!


----------



## tanya1221

Newmommy21 said:


> We are going to WDW Mid November, I would be happy to mail postcards and send pixie dust your way!
> My little is too small to understand right now, maybe in a few years we will request cards.
> Send me your request via email at working_2_ttravel@yahoo.com
> 
> Looking forward to our magical vacation!


This would be a great time as our family and friends will be going in April. My family are veterans of wdw, but my friends family it will be their first time. I'm thinking of sending them all a card for Christmas time. If you can pm me I can give you more details. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tanya1221

Looking for anyone to do this for me from now until early April.


----------



## Newmommy21

tanya1221 said:


> This would be a great time as our family and friends will be going in April. My family are veterans of wdw, but my friends family it will be their first time. I'm thinking of sending them all a card for Christmas time. If you can pm me I can give you more details. Thank you in advance.



I would be glad to mail postcards, I can't seem to figure out how to PM,,, apologize,
You can send me an email, or can you send me a PM,?


----------



## mstblu

Anyone going in the next several weeks? We are going Dec 10th and I would like someone to mail 3 postcards. One for each of my boys (2&6) and one for the pair that is traveling with us. No specifics, we'll take anything. Thanks!!

Edited to add that if my dates work for someone else I would be happy to mail some cards while we are there.


----------



## Lukystarz

My family will be going to WDW Dec 4th-9th to celebrate my daughters 3rd birthday and 1st wdw trip and I would love it if someone could send 1 card for me. I will be happy to pay it forward when I am there 

Thank you!!


----------



## quotester

Anyone in Disneyland right now that can send a princess postcard to my DD, who is having a b-day in Nov? .. kind of thought I had done this last month.. But you know.. we males tend to be absent-minded..

Thanks


----------



## Babydreamz

Hi, will anyone be there Dec or Jan willing to send my two girls postcards from a princess? (any princess will do, preferably 1 postcard for each but if that's too much we could do both girls on one postcard too) TIA

We will be there in February and will gladly pay it forward.


----------



## cnkkohout

Hi there everyone....Looking for a FGM! I'll be traveling end of January and will gladly pay it forward.


----------



## tsd1202

Going 1/22/17- anyone willing to send my 5yr old princess a card for her first trip??


----------



## perthgirl

Babydreamz said:


> Hi, will anyone be there Dec or Jan willing to send my two girls postcards from a princess? (any princess will do, preferably 1 postcard for each but if that's too much we could do both girls on one postcard too) TIA
> 
> We will be there in February and will gladly pay it forward.



Hi I will be there end of Jan and happy to send postcards.  PM me with address and message and I will do the rest!


----------



## Babydreamz

perthgirl said:


> Hi I will be there end of Jan and happy to send postcards.  PM me with address and message and I will do the rest!



Pm'd you perthgirl.


----------



## tsd1202

Lukystarz said:


> My family will be going to WDW Dec 4th-9th to celebrate my daughters 3rd birthday and 1st wdw trip and I would love it if someone could send 1 card for me. I will be happy to pay it forward when I am there
> 
> Thank you!!


We will be going Jan 22, my 5 yr old DD is going for her first trip- if you are able to send one for me I would gladly pay it forward.  Let me know if you are still available if you haven't already agreed to send to someone else. Thanks!


----------



## Jasesmom

Anyone going to Disney this month and willing to send a postcard to friends of ours?  They are taking their little girl (5) on her first Disney trip next month.  PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Jasesmom

Lukystarz said:


> My family will be going to WDW Dec 4th-9th to celebrate my daughters 3rd birthday and 1st wdw trip and I would love it if someone could send 1 card for me. I will be happy to pay it forward when I am there
> 
> Thank you!!




Can you send a postcard to my co-workers little girl while you are there? They are going on their first trip in January


----------



## kteeter

Hello All  Happy Holidays. 
Edited


----------



## cnkkohout

Our family is going to WDW January 21st - 28th....I can send postcards!!! I usually actually have the characters sign the postcards to make it even more special. Let me know


----------



## ISUamanda

We're arriving 2/4 - would love for my kids to get a postcard in January before their very first DisneyWorld trip! (happy to pay it forward)


----------



## ama_george

Babydreamz said:


> Hi, will anyone be there Dec or Jan willing to send my two girls postcards from a princess? (any princess will do, preferably 1 postcard for each but if that's too much we could do both girls on one postcard too) TIA
> 
> We will be there in February and will gladly pay it forward.



We will be going in March and I would love to get a postcard to surprise my nephew with with that says something about seeing him next month. (He's 5 and doesn't know we are going yet!)


----------



## Babydreamz

ama_george said:


> We will be going in March and I would love to get a postcard to surprise my nephew with with that says something about seeing him next month. (He's 5 and doesn't know we are going yet!)



I'd be happy to send your nephew a postcard. PM me with his name and info. We'll be there Presidents week.


----------



## cnkkohout

ISUamanda said:


> We're arriving 2/4 - would love for my kids to get a postcard in January before their very first DisneyWorld trip! (happy to pay it forward)



Did you find a FGM? We are going end of January...Will that be too late for you?


----------



## hodad

Hi all! I'm bringing 2 kids to WDW for their first visit on February 21st. Any chance someone could send them postcards from Moana and R2D2 before they leave? They would be thrilled, and I'll pay it forward while I'm there. PM me for addresses if you can help!


----------



## Lionessrampant

This is such an amazing idea! 
My little boy will be turning 1 this February, and I wondered if anyone would be willing to send a post card to him? We are in Ontario, Canada tho, so I do understand if this goes beyond. 
We will be going to WDW Dec 3rd to 9th, and I'd be more than happy to send out a postcard for someone. 
Thank you


----------



## Autumnfire

I would love to be apart of this. Could someone explain exactly what I'd do. I go to Disney and from Disney I'd send a child/children postcards from there. Could someone post an example of what they've received / sent? I can use this entire year to try and gather supplies to send out a bunch while we're there this November.


----------



## Suprize2017

cnkkohout said:


> Our family is going to WDW January 21st - 28th....I can send postcards!!! I usually actually have the characters sign the postcards to make it even more special. Let me know


I see you're there now, so I may be too late. We will be there February 23rd. Any chance you can get a postcard off to my three kids? I'll share details and info if this is something you are able to do.


----------



## Samantha B

Hi! We are going to WDW in March if anyone would like a postcard please let me know!


----------



## Samantha B

Lionessrampant said:


> This is such an amazing idea!
> My little boy will be turning 1 this February, and I wondered if anyone would be willing to send a post card to him? We are in Ontario, Canada tho, so I do understand if this goes beyond.
> We will be going to WDW Dec 3rd to 9th, and I'd be more than happy to send out a postcard for someone.
> Thank you


I will send your little one a postcard! Message me if you are interested


----------



## Babydreamz

perthgirl said:


> Hi I will be there end of Jan and happy to send postcards.  PM me with address and message and I will do the rest!



Thanks @perthgirl we received our postcard today. My girls are so excited.


----------



## lfunk3

Samantha B said:


> Hi! We are going to WDW in March if anyone would like a postcard please let me know!




My daughter is 7 and we will be going there for her spring break on the 29th of March I would love to get a post card for her.


----------



## ratherbeindisney

I have a young man visiting for the first visit ever the first week in March.  Is anyone able to send out one postcard?  I know it is very late notice, I apologize


----------



## ratherbeindisney

Samantha B said:


> I will send your little one a postcard! Message me if you are interested[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Samantha B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will send your little one a postcard! Message me if you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samantha, I just sent you a PM Conversation.  Thank you for your offer
Click to expand...


----------



## Shon07

Good Evening,

My family and I will be visiting WDW for spring break Mar 9-14, it is all of our first visit.  Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to my 8 year old daughter?  Sorry for the late post, just finding out that this was actually available.  And of course, I'd be willing to pay it forward when we visit

Thanks


----------



## Shon07

hodad said:


> Hi all! I'm bringing 2 kids to WDW for their first visit on February 21st. Any chance someone could send them postcards from Moana and R2D2 before they leave? They would be thrilled, and I'll pay it forward while I'm there. PM me for addresses if you can help!



Would you be willing to send a postcard to my 8 year old daughter, we're visiting 3/9.  It will be her (our) first trip to WDW.


----------



## dberger820

Hello!

I'd like to request something a bit different from a postcard.  We are coming to WDW for my daughter's 5th birthday and she is all about Moana right now.  Would anyone be able to get a quick video of Moana (or another Princess if you can't get to Moana) wishing my daughter Eleanor a happy birthday and saying "I'll see you tomorrow!"  I would love to play it for her the night before we go!


----------



## ratherbeindisney

Shon07 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> My family and I will be visiting WDW for spring break Mar 9-14, it is all of our first visit.  Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to my 8 year old daughter?  Sorry for the late post, just finding out that this was actually available.  And of course, I'd be willing to pay it forward when we visit
> 
> Thanks


I have a first timer going in March and was wondering if I could take you up on your offer to send out a postcard.  I would really appreciate it.  Please let me know how I can get the address to you.
Ratherbeindisney


----------



## MONIQUE1739

Hello I have three princesses going to the world June 1, would anyone be so kind and send them a post card. 
I would be glad to repay and send a postcard as well. Thank you all so much


----------



## allisonpartyof4

Hey y'all! We have 2 kids (6yo boy & 8yo girl) heading to WDW May 23rd! If anyone would be willing to send them a post card they would absolutely love that!

Thank y'all in advance!


----------



## allisonpartyof4

Samantha B said:


> Hi! We are going to WDW in March if anyone would like a postcard please let me know!



We're heading out in May (2 kids) if you're willing to send a postcard they would love that!!!


----------



## lfunk3

Hi again I asked a while back ago about getting my daughter a post card her Spring Break is coming up here at the end of March was hoping someone would be able to send a post card to her before we leave on the 29th I am willing to send a card while we are there from the 29th to April the 3rd. This will also be her first trip thanks again.


----------



## jenndisney

We are taking my college age daughter back to WDW in May.  We use to do these FGM when she was little.  I would love a postcard sent to her dorm to remind her she can still have the fun of a kid.  I will gladly return the favor to you or others when we are there.  PM me if you can do this in the next few weeks.  (any character is great!)


----------



## MissEb35

I am taking my Mom, daughter (11) and Son (5) to Disney world in October, would anyone be willing to send a postcard later this summer or early fall? I would of course be willing to return the favor. Thanks!!


----------



## hlbancro

I'll be in Disney with my 4 year old May 7. Anyone willing to do a last minute postcard? 
I would love to pay it forward and will plan to pick up several postcards to use for this purpose for when we return.


----------



## Zargel

We will be taking our kids(9 and 12) to Disney World on May 21st for their first time.  I know it is late but if anyone is able to send 2 postcards to them, I would GREATLY appreciate it.


----------



## jenndisney

Zargel said:


> We will be taking our kids(9 and 12) to Disney World on May 21st for their first time.  I know it is late but if anyone is able to send 2 postcards to them, I would GREATLY appreciate it.


sent you a message...I think!


----------



## FidlMom

Many years ago, a FGM mailed cards to my young daughters.... And now those daughters are all grown up !!! But I remember how special it was and so I still like to pay it forward to the next generation of Disney kids.

I'd be happy to mail a card to each of the first 3 families who contact me - I'll be there early May. Send me a private message with your family name and address.


----------



## Veronica A

Hi there! 

Just learned about this awesome way the Disney community comes together to add that extra bit of magic! Praying that you guys can help with this last minute request! Going to WDW on May 6 with my niece for her 6th birthday and wondering if anyone will be there within the next week or so to send her a postcard. 

Thanks!


----------



## kathy23

Hi everyone!  Wow - what a fun idea.  Would love to get a postcard within the next few weeks from anyplace in DW.  We are going 5-16 and will be sure to send the kindness back.  I have three kids - one first visit and two second visits.  (we only go every four years....)  Thanks so much!  Please pm me and I can send the info.


----------



## Princess Sparkle

Would anyone be able to send me park maps instead of a post card ? I am putting together a surprise trip announcement box and those would work perfect for it. Going in June. 

Thanks a bunch !


----------



## tiggerplus5

We've done the FGM in the past and would like to send one or two again when we go May 28, 2017.  If you are requesting a postcard please write down what you want me to write.  

I would also like to request a postcard for my 8 year niece that is going with us.  I know it's late but if anyone is going in the next couple of weeks I would really appreciate the effort.


----------



## jenndisney

tiggerplus5 said:


> We've done the FGM in the past and would like to send one or two again when we go May 28, 2017.  If you are requesting a postcard please write down what you want me to write.
> 
> I would also like to request a postcard for my 8 year niece that is going with us.  I know it's late but if anyone is going in the next couple of weeks I would really appreciate the effort.




We are going this May 5th...so I can send one on Day 1.  Please PM me the information and I will make it happen.


----------



## kathy23

jenndisney said:


> We are going this May 5th...so I can send one on Day 1.  Please PM me the information and I will make it happen.



Hi!  Any chance you can send one here?  We are going 5-16 and have not got a reply yet.  Thanks and just let me know!


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

I'm not sure how close to our trip I need to do this but we are going to WDW June 24th-27th our first trip as well as my birthday and my daughter's 3rd birthday. I love sharing a birthday with her . Anyways I have 3 other kids as well and I would love to receive a post card for them. I have one kiddo (12 yo girl) who I'm having a hard time getting excited but the rest of us are super excited. I can pay it forward when I go if someone can let me know if they are going close to our trip. Please let me know if anyone can do this for me. Thank you.


----------



## tiggerplus5

Tiffany.Recio569 said:


> I'm not sure how close to our trip I need to do this but we are going to WDW June 24th-27th our first trip as well as my birthday and my daughter's 3rd birthday. I love sharing a birthday with her . Anyways I have 3 other kids as well and I would love to receive a post card for them. I have one kiddo (12 yo girl) who I'm having a hard time getting excited but the rest of us are super excited.



I'll do it.  Can you PM me your information...and what I should write.  I'm going May 27 thru June 3rd.


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

Thank you! As soon as I figure out how to PM I'll send it I'm so excited!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Tiffany.Recio569 said:


> Thank you! As soon as I figure out how to PM I'll send it I'm so excited!



You need to have at least 10 posts before you can PM, so if you don't have that, you will need to get posting!


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

LongLiveRafiki said:


> You need to have at least 10 posts before you can PM, so if you don't have that, you will need to get posting!


Oh. Like to 10 different threads or what. Sorry just joined last night.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Tiffany.Recio569 said:


> Oh. Like to 10 different threads or what. Sorry just joined last night.



Just post 10 separate times. It can be in the same thread or different ones, doesn't matter. It looks like right now you have 4 posts, so you need 6 more.


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

Thank you for your help. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

Ok I have a question. What should the post cards say? Like I'm excited for you to arrive? Or what exactly I'm sorry I just can't think of a way to word it with me having 4 kids I want them to equally feel important but also wanted to say something about my 2 year olds birthday I'm afraid the other kids will feel she's more important though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Callalily6

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer to send my 2 little nieces a postcard (Elsa and Jasmine/ Genie if possible). They're going next month so if anyone is there in the next couple of weeks it would work out great. Thanks so much!


----------



## Callalily6

Tiffany.Recio569 said:


> Ok I have a question. What should the post cards say? Like I'm excited for you to arrive? Or what exactly I'm sorry I just can't think of a way to word it with me having 4 kids I want them to equally feel important but also wanted to say something about my 2 year olds birthday I'm afraid the other kids will feel she's more important though. Any suggestions?



We did one for each kid with their fave character. Each said they couldn't wait to see them or similar. Then we mailed out a bunch of postcards when we were there that said pretty much the same thing, each was personalized to the child, and I drew on the ones I sent - mouse ears, castle, or smiley mickeys.


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

Callalily6 said:


> We did one for each kid with their fave character. Each said they couldn't wait to see them or similar. Then we mailed out a bunch of postcards when we were there that said pretty much the same thing, each was personalized to the child, and I drew on the ones I sent - mouse ears, castle, or smiley mickeys.


I'm afraid to ask anyone to send 4 I feel like it's a lot to ask someone who's on vacation


----------



## Tiffany.Recio569

I still need FGM the person who responded can no longer do it. We leave in 37 days. 4 kiddos first trip.


----------



## AliceNDinah

Hi!  I would like to get in on this too.  I have a 5 year old little boy who is going for his first time   Our dates are August 27--September 2.  He honestly is a HUGE Star Wars fan, but I know would love ANY character that comes.....he loves getting mail, ha.  I would of course be happy to send a card (s) while we are there too!  Thank you for your time, this is such a fun idea!!!!!


----------



## Katie Terry

We will be arriving in January 2018. Will be there from Jan 17-23. Staying at Art of Animation resort. First time for both my kiddos!
My kids would love a postcard from:
Chloe - Minnie Mouse (her birthday is a couple weeks after we get home)
Johnathan - Pluto (we are celebrating his birthday while we are there)
Last name Terry

We would love to pay it forward while we are there, maybe 5 families? Pm me and I'd be more than happy to make your trip more magical!


----------



## jenndisney

Looking for someone to send a card to my daughter.  We did this when she was younger and it would be a nice surprise before our trip to celebrate her 21st birthday.  I sent out 10 postcards when we were there in May.  And I will send out more when we go back in July.  Anyone who can help....send me a message.


----------



## jdmccloud

I just learned about FairGodmailers, and it's a wonderful concept. (I'm also a bit late with this request.) My wife and I are leaving home on June 7th to travel to WDW florida. I would love it if someone could mail my wife a postcard saying "Can't wait for your visit" or "Can't wait to see you in June" ...something like that. She used to visit WDW when she was a kid - way back in the 70's/80's. So this will be a special return trip and a card prior to the trip would be all the more magical.


----------



## Tallent

I'll be there the last week of June and would be happy to be a FGM to anyone traveling after that   That being said, would anyone going this week (or next) want to send 2 (or 3) to us? 

Rachel


----------



## SG131

Just found this thread and it's awesome! Is there anyone that might be able to send a postcard for me in the beginning of August? Just a standard Mickey/minnie type one would be great. I will be taking my two foster daughters for the first time and I think this would be a perfect way to tell them! Thanks!


----------



## ryan840

Hi, we are going back to WDW for the first time in four years, and I would love it if someone would send us some postcards. It's always been a tradition for us, but I have been so busy finishing up finals at school that I forgot to post earlier- hopefully it isn't too late! As always, we are happy to pay it forward while we are there, just pm me your request and I will edit this when I have filled my slots.

Our dates are June 17th - 29th, and if we can get 3 post cards it would be so very appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ryan840

Tiffany.Recio569 said:


> I'm not sure how close to our trip I need to do this but we are going to WDW June 24th-27th our first trip as well as my birthday and my daughter's 3rd birthday. I love sharing a birthday with her . Anyways I have 3 other kids as well and I would love to receive a post card for them. I have one kiddo (12 yo girl) who I'm having a hard time getting excited but the rest of us are super excited. I can pay it forward when I go if someone can let me know if they are going close to our trip. Please let me know if anyone can do this for me. Thank you.


I do not arrive until June 17th, but if you still need postcards pm me and I'll be happy to send them.


----------



## fattymatty

Hi, we are going to WDW for the first time, my wife and I have been to DL. but this will be our first trip to WDW and the Kids first time at any Disney Park. We are going for Aug 20th - 27th and will be celebrating my daughters Birthday while there even though her actually birthday is the day after we come back.  Both kids(7 and 4) are getting excited and I'm sure a post card would take them over the moon. Please let me know if you can do this for them.

Also anyone going in Mid September thru October PM and I can send one out for you when I am there.


----------



## ryan840

Giving a little bump in hopes that someone will be able to send my kids a postcard in the next few days.  We leave on the 17th and I'm sending some out while we're there!


----------



## Familyguy12'

That's really exciting!


----------



## heathersmom

My family is going August 24-September 1st.  Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to my son?  He's 8 but loves Star Wars.  Please let me know.  Thanks!!  

I would be willing to send to someone going in September.  Let me know.


----------



## minniemouse803

AliceNDinah said:


> Hi!  I would like to get in on this too.  I have a 5 year old little boy who is going for his first time   Our dates are August 27--September 2.  He honestly is a HUGE Star Wars fan, but I know would love ANY character that comes.....he loves getting mail, ha.  I would of course be happy to send a card (s) while we are there too!  Thank you for your time, this is such a fun idea!!!!!



We will be there August 5-11 and would be happy to send a postcard to your son.  If you PM me your info that would be great!


----------



## minniemouse803

heathersmom said:


> My family is going August 24-September 1st.  Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to my son?  He's 8 but loves Star Wars.  Please let me know.  Thanks!!
> 
> I would be willing to send to someone going in September.  Let me know.




We will be there August 5-11 and would be happy to send a postcard to your son. If you PM me your info that would be great!


----------



## AliceNDinah

I will put it out there again:  We will be there August 27--September 2, and I am happy to mail a postcard out to someone....just PM me!!!


----------



## fattymatty

fattymatty said:


> Hi, we are going to WDW for the first time, my wife and I have been to DL. but this will be our first trip to WDW and the Kids first time at any Disney Park. We are going for Aug 20th - 27th and will be celebrating my daughters Birthday while there even though her actually birthday is the day after we come back.  Both kids(7 and 4) are getting excited and I'm sure a post card would take them over the moon. Please let me know if you can do this for them.
> 
> Also anyone going in Mid September thru October PM and I can send one out for you when I am there.



We are arriving in just under 2 months now and was hoping that someone could help us out and again feel free to message me if your trip is in the month of september or early October as we are there the 3rd week of August


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

fattymatty said:


> We are arriving in just under 2 months now and was hoping that someone could help us out and again feel free to message me if your trip is in the month of september or early October as we are there the 3rd week of August



I'm so sorry, I wish I could, but we are arriving August 20 as well.  I'm hoping somebody will be able to help you out though!  I'd be happy to send a card and stickers to your kids now, but it wouldn't have a WDW postmark.


----------



## DrunkJam

I hope I have found someone to mail a card to my kids. We'll be there 13-23 december so please do PM if I can mail a card.


----------



## momofboys5

AliceNDinah said:


> I will put it out there again:  We will be there August 27--September 2, and I am happy to mail a postcard out to someone....just PM me!!!



I'm brand new to the boards but think this is a wonderful idea and I would love to participate!  We have two boys age 9 and will have just turned 5 and we are traveling the third week of September! It is my youngest first ever trip! We are only doing magic kingdom and Mickeys Not So Scary party and they would be THRILLED over any postscard they got!! I'm not sure how to PM, but I'm very interested! 

I would also love to send at least one or two families cards while we are there too! We will be home Sept 24th-26th we will be in the parks


----------



## AliceNDinah

Hi there Momofboys5!  I could do a postcard for you, just pass on your info.  I'd be happy to!  I believe, if you go up to your inbox, and "Start a new conversation", you can then PM.


----------



## LilTinkFan

Does anyone know if there's a place in downtown Disney to mail postcards from?


----------



## slamommie

Taking DGD (3 yrs old) for her first trip on October 21st.  She'd be thrilled to receive a postcard.  Likewise, I'd be happy to return the favor for someone going in mid-November.


----------



## momofboys5

slamommie said:


> Taking DGD (3 yrs old) for her first trip on October 21st.  She'd be thrilled to receive a postcard.  Likewise, I'd be happy to return the favor for someone going in mid-November.



My family will be there the end of September! Another DISer is graciously doing some for us! We would be love to send a card! PM me and I can get all your details


----------



## Megan4birdy

I had no idea people do this!  This is amazing!  My trip isn't until April, so I will check back in closer to then.  I'm so excited!


----------



## tribus121

We will be there dec 17 through dec 26 and would love to send a post card or even a Christmas card we don't need one this trip DD is now 15 but she got one on our first trip when she was 4


----------



## Dan Serson

This thread is a fantastic idea..If anyone is available to, I would love a post card from Mickey to say happy 4th birthday to my son( August 18) and I can't wait to see you in January..we are travelling Jan 27 and would return the favor.


----------



## Aliceacc

I can NOT Believe I forgot all about this!!!!

My friend is taking her 11 year old daughter to WDW for the first time in a few weeks.

Is anyone either in WDW or pretty much on their way who could send a postcard?

We don't have a trip planned right now, so I can't offer to pay it forward immediately, though I've done some in the past.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jlyn483

I just heard about this and this is super neat!  We are taking my daughter to WDW in September and would love to have something sent to her letting her know that we are going.  So if anyone will be able to do this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

jlyn483 said:


> I just heard about this and this is super neat!  We are taking my daughter to WDW in September and would love to have something sent to her letting her know that we are going.  So if anyone will be able to do this I would greatly appreciate it.



I will be in the parks from Aug 21- Aug 31. I would be happy to send something to your daughter! It looks like you are a new member so what you need to do is make 9 more posts on any thread(s) and then you will be able to send me a private message with your info. Once you have posted in total at least 10 times, you will see a spot near the top to "Start a New Conversation." Click on that and make sure you type in my name. If you have trouble, reply to me on here and I'll send you a message, but you have to have 10 posts first.

Also, if anyone else would like a postcard from me, let me know!


----------



## jlyn483

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I will be in the parks from Aug 21- Aug 31. I would be happy to send something to your daughter! It looks like you are a new member so what you need to do is make 9 more posts on any thread(s) and then you will be able to send me a private message with your info. Once you have posted in total at least 10 times, you will see a spot near the top to "Start a New Conversation." Click on that and make sure you type in my name. If you have trouble, reply to me on here and I'll send you a message, but you have to have 10 posts first.
> 
> Also, if anyone else would like a postcard from me, let me know!


Okay, apparently I can't see it lol and I have 10 posts.  Can you please message me?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

jlyn483 said:


> Okay, apparently I can't see it lol and I have 10 posts.  Can you please message me?



I see that you have 11 posts now, but for some reason it's telling me I can't message you and I'm not sure why. Maybe they upped the minimum posting requirements?

Hopefully a moderator can chime in here.

EDIT: Nevermind, it just went through. You should see it in your inbox.


----------



## Loraleelovesdisney

Love this!  I hope I remember this as I get closer to my trip.


----------



## ilovejsparrow

Would anyone be willing to send my DD one for her first trip in October? I'd be happy to return the favor when I go!!


----------



## jocbc3

Hello! Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to my three DS's before our trip in mid-September? I would be more than happy to send one to someone else when we're there.


----------



## FidlMom

I will be at WDW in October and would be happy to send a few cards out for those traveling in November or later. Last time I was there the easiest to find postcards were the Fab 5 or the one with the princesses - if you can choose one of those that would be helpful.

Someone did this for my kids when they were younger, and I always appreciated it. Now they're grown and moved away...... Sigh.


----------



## Lisa Livesay

Our family will be going to WDW for our first time mid October. I have 3 children, if anyone is willing to be their FGM  this would be a fantastic way to tell them about the trip!


----------



## Lisa Livesay

If anyone is looking for a FGM we will be at WDW  Oct. 17-20


----------



## Amy Ewell

My daughter was granted a Wish from Make A Wish and we'll be headed to DW Sept 6-12.  Our first time!  We would love to send some FGM postcards for you.  Just message me.


----------



## Lisa Livesay

Amy Ewell said:


> My daughter was granted a Wish from Make A Wish and we'll be headed to DW Sept 6-12.  Our first time!  We would love to send some FGM postcards for you.  Just message me.


A magical wish for sure! I will message soon


----------



## Pluto4Me

Hello All:

Will be in DW September 16-23 if anyone would like A FGM postcard, let me know.  I have done this every trip for the past 10+ years and truly enjoy it (I'm pretty good at character signatures!).  I am able to send out up to 10 postcards. 

PM me if you would like one.


----------



## DrunkJam

AliceNDinah said:


> I will put it out there again:  We will be there August 27--September 2, and I am happy to mail a postcard out to someone....just PM me!!!


Thank you SO much for the card, it's AWESOME! And perfect timing too. They go back to school tomorrow, and are counting down from then to WDW!

I say again, we are there from 13-23 december, and would love to send a (or some) card (s) if anyone would like. (will mail internationally)


----------



## ReginaRJ

Hi!! I'll be at WDW next January! I love the ideia of sending and receiving post cards!! Just tell how to do it!


----------



## DrunkJam

ReginaRJ said:


> Hi!! I'll be at WDW next January! I love the ideia of sending and receiving post cards!! Just tell how to do it!


If you want me to send one while we are there (13-23 dec) PM me your address, the name(s) of the recipients and the characters etc you might ideally like on a postcard / anything specific to mention. I will be happy to do so!


----------



## Princess SarahK

Can anyone send my kiddos a little happy mail? We're starting to gear up and build excitement for our upcoming trip. They would just lose their minds for a letter from a character!!! 


We are heading to WDW in November and I'd love to send someone a little pixie dust in return!!


----------



## Princess SarahK

Pluto4Me said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Will be in DW September 16-23 if anyone would like A FGM postcard, let me know.  I have done this every trip for the past 10+ years and truly enjoy it (I'm pretty good at character signatures!).  I am able to send out up to 10 postcards.
> 
> PM me if you would like one.


Can I take you up on this, Pluto4Me? My kiddos would LOVE some FGM!! They're 3 and 4 (boy/girl) and would be happy with anything you could find!! I've never done this before, and not sure how it all works, but if you could, I'd be forever grateful!!


----------



## Lisa Livesay

Amy, we recieved the postcard yesterday , it was the perfect way to surprise the kids! Thank you for being a part of the surprise


----------



## FidlMom

Princess SarahK, if you are still looking for a FGM, I can help if you can pm me your kids' address before Wednesday 9/27.


----------



## Princess SarahK

FidlMom said:


> Princess SarahK, if you are still looking for a FGM, I can help if you can pm me your kids' address before Wednesday 9/27.



Sent you a PM!! Thank you so much!


----------



## DisneyDreaming48

Its that time again, my annual Halloween trip to Disney!!!!  As I do every year, I love to send postcards to anyone for magical surprises.  I usually send about 5, so if you would like a postcard for a child or even an adult for a special occasion let me know.  PM me names, ages, address, and anything special they like.  I try to find postcards that match the person.  If they like a certain character, I'll try to find one with them on it.  I don't have any grandchildren yet (am hoping one day), so this gives me a little bit of pleasure to pass around.  I'll be in Disney October 13-20, will mail cards from Disney on my last day.  Everyone have a Magical Day!!!


----------



## etoiles

This is a wonderful thread! My boys would love this and I will definitely return the favor in a few months.


----------



## Lisa Livesay

We will be at WDW Oct. 17-19 and can send some FGM. My kids LOVED the surprise post card they recieved and I would really like to pass on the joy to another family or two!


----------



## jennamfeo

@Lisa Livesay I PM'd you!

We will be at WDW from November 1st-8th if anyone needs a postcard after that.


----------



## hyzdufan

I have three boys that would absolutely love this if anyone is going early November. PM me if you're willing to help!


----------



## Princess SarahK

Our dates are November 14-20th, I'd love to send some magical mail to anyone that needs it!!


----------



## campmake3

We will be there Nov. 12-19 and my teen would love to help send some of these out.  PM me if you'd like a postcard - please include 2-3 favorite characters, name & address of recipient and if there is anything special you'd like mentioned!   can't wait!


----------



## CanuckGirl78

Princess SarahK said:


> Our dates are November 14-20th, I'd love to send some magical mail to anyone that needs it!!


Princess SarahK, we're going to WDW from Dec 18-22 for the first time.  My 5yo and 2yo would LOVE a postcard to get them (even more) excited about our trip!  I'll PM you now!
And I'd be happy to keep sharing the pixiedust to another family who is arriving afterwards!!


----------



## cnkkohout

CanuckGirl78 said:


> Princess SarahK, we're going to WDW from Dec 18-22 for the first time.  My 5yo and 2yo would LOVE a postcard to get them (even more) excited about our trip!  I'll PM you now!
> And I'd be happy to keep sharing the pixiedust to another family who is arriving afterwards!!



Hello there!! My kiddos would love to receive postcards!!! We are not going until the end of January 24-31....so your dates would work perfectly! I'll PM you with the details if thats okay  Thank you!!!


----------



## zrabbits

We will be going to WDW February 1-10 and I would love to receive a postcard for my kids before we go! I'd be glad to pay it forward to someone going after us. Thank you!


----------



## DrunkJam

zrabbits said:


> We will be going to WDW February 1-10 and I would love to receive a postcard for my kids before we go! I'd be glad to pay it forward to someone going after us. Thank you!


We are sending one card, but, please feel free to PM me, with your kids names and address, and their favourite characters and anything particular you want the card to say, and I'll be happy to send a card. We're there from 13-23 december.


----------



## ImaDowner

If anyone is there now or in the next week or two, I would REALLY appreciate someone being my daughter's FGM!  We will be there Nov. 16-21, and would love to spread the magic if anyone would like us to.


----------



## Samantha Hammond

zrabbits said:


> We will be going to WDW February 1-10 and I would love to receive a postcard for my kids before we go! I'd be glad to pay it forward to someone going after us. Thank you!


Hope you have fun!


----------



## jennamfeo

ImaDowner said:


> If anyone is there now or in the next week or two, I would REALLY appreciate someone being my daughter's FGM!  We will be there Nov. 16-21, and would love to spread the magic if anyone would like us to.


I will be at WDW from November 1-8, I am sure I can do it for you!


----------



## dkdaisy

Is anyone there now who'd be interested in sending two postcards to my kids? We're going to be there Nov 12-18, but they'd love to get one this week before we go if possible (I know - nothing like waiting until the last minute to ask!). 

I'd be happy to send out two while we're there as well. I'm already doing one for my nephew (his first visit will be in January)!


----------



## laraashley4

We are going on our very first trip Dec 2-9 and would love to get a little Fairy Godmother mail for my two kids (2.5 yr and 5 yr). Thanks! And we will be happy to return the favor in December.


----------



## marledge

Princess SarahK said:


> Our dates are November 14-20th, I'd love to send some magical mail to anyone that needs it!!


Hi Sarah, I just sent you a private post ( got quite sure if that was correct or not, first time on this board)   please let me know if you might be able to send postcards for my children.  I'd love to get the hang of this so I can return the favor the next time I am at WDW.


----------



## marledge

Hi there, anyone at WDW now available to send postcards to two children that will be visiting next week?  I just found out about this thread and it sounds really cool.  Please let me know.  I would be happy to pay back the favor.


----------



## hodad

Would anyone be willing to convince to Mickey and friends to send two first-timers (ages 6 and 2) some postcards before they go to Walt Disney World on December 16? PM me for addresses.  

And if you need me to pick up a postcard or two while we're there, PM me as well!


----------



## etoiles

Someone sent my boys a postcard in advance of their trip in early Dec so I would love to return the favor for two others. We’re going in early December. If you’re interested please send me a pm.


----------



## 1Pam

We are going Jan 22 and would love to get one for our 4 yr old daughter. Will be happy to return the favor and send a couple then.


----------



## tribus121

1Pam said:


> We are going Jan 22 and would love to get one for our 4 yr old daughter. Will be happy to return the favor and send a couple then.


if you pm me your address i will send her a post card we will be at wdw dec 18 to 26 my dd realy loved the postcard she got before our first trip when she was 4


----------



## 1Pam

[


----------



## 1Pam

tribus121 said:


> if you pm me your address i will send her a post card we will be at wdw dec 18 to 26 my dd realy loved the postcard she got before our first trip when she was 4



You are most kind, sent.


----------



## MandyAriel

So glad I found this message board! Working on our first trip with our kids in March and this idea is so sweet. I love how everyone is so willing to help! It's still a little early for us, but I'm looking forward to doing this and paying it forward.  I LOVE THE DISNEY MAGIC!!


----------



## 1Pam

1Pam said:


> You are most kind, sent.



I didn’t get a reply back. Is there anyone who can send a card in the next 10 days and of course I will pass it on. Thank you.


----------



## WaterLinds

We leave February 10 so it's likely a bit late for anyone to send something to my kids (we live in Canada, mail can be unpredictable--likely would take a week but you never know), although if someone has time this week to send a quick card I would certainly love it. (I also recognize it's more of a hassle to deal with getting extra postage to Canada)

Either way, I'm happy to drop something the mail for someone else while we're there 2/10-2/14.


----------



## mateosmommy

WaterLinds said:


> We leave February 10 so it's likely a bit late for anyone to send something to my kids (we live in Canada, mail can be unpredictable--likely would take a week but you never know), although if someone has time this week to send a quick card I would certainly love it. (I also recognize it's more of a hassle to deal with getting extra postage to Canada)
> 
> Either way, I'm happy to drop something the mail for someone else while we're there 2/10-2/14.



Hi WaterLinds! I would be oh so grateful for a Mickey Mouse card for my son, Mateo -- we're visiting April 7-11th to celebrate his second birthday. And it's our first time too, I am more than happy to send some to you and anyone who would like a card when we go. Thank you so much! What a wonderful idea/thread!


----------



## WaterLinds

mateosmommy said:


> Hi WaterLinds! I would be oh so grateful for a Mickey Mouse card for my son, Mateo -- we're visiting April 7-11th to celebrate his second birthday. And it's our first time too, I am more than happy to send some to you and anyone who would like a card when we go. Thank you so much! What a wonderful idea/thread!


Happy to help--PM me your address and I'll see what I can find for Mateo!


----------



## mateosmommy

WaterLinds said:


> Happy to help--PM me your address and I'll see what I can find for Mateo!



Thank you!! Just waiting around for 15 minutes since I just hit 11 posts, I will send a PM as soon as I'm able to have access to do so, ha!


----------



## hakunamomtata

Good morning friends! We're heading back to WDW in April and I'm hoping someone can send my two little boys something to invite them back. It'll be my oldest's 7th birthday while we're there, and it's my youngest's first trip EVER so it's super special. I'll absolutely pay it forward once we're there for someone else. Let me know! xxx


----------



## HoneyStarr

We go on our trip in June, so I can send one out around first of June.

My daughter would love a note from Pluto. We went on our first trip to WDW last year and she fell in love with Pluto. Marie from Aristocats is a close second!Really just any mail would be loved! 

So, I’m hoping someone can help me out. I look forward to passing on the magic


----------



## rescuetink

I know this is well in advance, but we will be taking a DCL trip out of NY the first week of November this year which takes us to WDW on one day of the trip!  We have sent cards every time we have been in WDW so we would be thrilled to do it again for anyone traveling after our trip!!  Just drop us a note!!


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi all we’re heading over in August .. taking my cousins 3 kids who haven’t been in 5 years .. Wondering if anyone could send them a card, we’ve had this a few times and have sent some back and it’s one of my favourite things on here .. we are in the UK .. would love for them to get a card from Mickey and his gang 

TIA


----------



## Dustin Mance

Hello my Disney Peeps!!!!!! My family is planning a trip to Disney in October and my 5 year old twins will be their first visit! I was showing my wife this awesome idea and we were wondering if anyone would send a card for each of them. I would happily return the favor just let me know.


----------



## mickeyfun15

We are heading to WDW the end of July.  Would love for my two kids to get a card if anyone is willing to send one their way!


----------



## hakunamomtata

mateosmommy said:


> Thank you!! Just waiting around for 15 minutes since I just hit 11 posts, I will send a PM as soon as I'm able to have access to do so, ha!



I saw your dates at 4/7-4/11.... we're arriving 4/17 - Would you be willing to send a card to my boys at the beginning of your trip? You don't have to send two! It'll be my oldest son's birthday and my youngest's first trip! <3


----------



## famgel

rescuetink said:


> I know this is well in advance, but we will be taking a DCL trip out of NY the first week of November this year which takes us to WDW on one day of the trip!  We have sent cards every time we have been in WDW so we would be thrilled to do it again for anyone traveling after our trip!!  Just drop us a note!!


Hi we are also fellow New Yorkers and taking the whole family 12/9-12/15/18! My grandchildren would love to get a post card! Ill message you ! I just stumbled across this thread and would love to pay it forward so pm me if this timing works for any of you!


----------



## DizzyErin

Dustin Mance said:


> Hello my Disney Peeps!!!!!! My family is planning a trip to Disney in October and my 5 year old twins will be their first visit! I was showing my wife this awesome idea and we were wondering if anyone would send a card for each of them. I would happily return the favor just let me know.



Hi I’m going in August, is that any good?


----------



## rescuetink

famgel said:


> Hi we are also fellow New Yorkers and taking the whole family 12/9-12/15/18! My grandchildren would love to get a post card! Ill message you ! I just stumbled across this thread and would love to pay it forward so pm me if this timing works for any of you!



Send me the information!!


----------



## HoneyStarr

DizzyErin said:


> Hi all we’re heading over in August .. taking my cousins 3 kids who haven’t been in 5 years .. Wondering if anyone could send them a card, we’ve had this a few times and have sent some back and it’s one of my favourite things on here .. we are in the UK .. would love for them to get a card from Mickey and his gang
> 
> TIA


I can send you one in June. Can I PM you?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'll be going to WDW w/ 2 adult friends May 9 -  14, 2018.  Neither has had the pleasure of going before.  Would dearly love to send them each a Fairy Godmailer postcard and will happily return the favor for anyone who needs some.
If you're  willing and able, please PM me & I will provide details, postage, and whatever else you need.
Thank you!


----------



## Dustin Mance

DizzyErin said:


> Hi I’m going in August, is that any good?


That would work great!!!! Thank you


----------



## DizzyErin

Dustin Mance said:


> That would work great!!!! Thank you



Hi I’ve sent you a message for details


----------



## motherof5

MommaB said:


> We leave in the morning and will be at DWR the 11th-14th. I can send 3 more postcards to anyone in need.  Will check my PMs mid afternoon on the 11th just in case!


Don't know how to send a PM.  Interested if you can still do it.  Not going until August


----------



## Marko0403

I forgot to do this but we are going to WDW from April 14th to the 20th so if any one is there now or will be shortly and could send one post card (any character) 5 little girls would  love and I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## msaet02

I'm new here and thought this was a great idea!  We are going to Disney August 4th- 11th.  We have 2 kids who would love cards and we can send some as well while we're there.  Thanks for this awesome thread!


----------



## omniscientmommy

I know it’s a little late but we’re going next week, April 11th(my bday) to April 16th. I can send a card.


----------



## Heidi S

omniscientmommy said:


> I know it’s a little late but we’re going next week, April 11th(my bday) to April 16th. I can send a card.



Hi! We’re taking our little ones for the first time mid-May. I’d LOVE to request a postcard! I’m new to the forum so I don’t know how to send a PM. Let me know how I can get you our information privately. Thanks, Heidi


----------



## Heidi S

Heidi S said:


> Hi! We’re taking our little ones for the first time mid-May. I’d LOVE to request a postcard! I’m new to the forum so I don’t know how to send a PM. Let me know how I can get you our information privately. Thanks, Heidi



Happy early birthday! You share a birthday with my husband!


----------



## omniscientmommy

Heidi S said:


> Happy early birthday! You share a birthday with my husband!


You can only do a PM when you have over 10 posted I think.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

msaet02 said:


> I'm new here and thought this was a great idea!  We are going to Disney August 4th- 11th.  We have 2 kids who would love cards and we can send some as well while we're there.  Thanks for this awesome thread!


I'll be there May 9 - 14.  Is that too early for you?  If so, I'm sure someone else will come along.  If not, please send me your children's' names, favorite characters, and anything else you'd like me to say.


----------



## Heidi S

omniscientmommy said:


> You can only do a PM when you have over 10 posted I think.



What’s the best way to share my address privately?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Heidi S said:


> What’s the best way to share my address privately?


Post 7 more times.  Pick any thread & post a question or comment.  Shouldn't take long.  Once you have your 10 posts you'll be able to send/receive a PM.  HTH


----------



## Heidi S

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Post 7 more times.  Pick any thread & post a question or comment.  Shouldn't take long.  Once you have your 10 posts you'll be able to send/receive a PM.  HTH



Thanks! Where will I see the PM option?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Heidi S said:


> Thanks! Where will I see the PM option?



Click on your Inbox, then Start a Conversation.


----------



## xmansmom

mickeyfun15 said:


> We are heading to WDW the end of July.  Would love for my two kids to get a card if anyone is willing to send one their way!


Did you find someone to do this?  We'll be there in June and can do it.  PM me if you still need it.


----------



## xmansmom

mickeyfun15 said:


> We are heading to WDW the end of July.  Would love for my two kids to get a card if anyone is willing to send one their way!


Have you set this up with someone yet?  I'll be there in June and would be happy to send them cards.  PM me the info if you still need it.


----------



## TMWilson7196

We are going July 22-29 for my sons 7th Birthday if someone could send him a post card.


----------



## Oaken

Never knew about this....

Were going to WDW June 3rd-9  probably too late for someone to send our way for.my dsughter, but I'd be happy to send a few while we are there.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Oaken said:


> Never knew about this....
> If ne happy u
> 
> 
> Oaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew about this....
> 
> Were going to WDW June 3rd-9  probably too late for someone to send our way for.my dsughter, but I'd be happy to send a few while we are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were going to WDW June 3rd-9  probably too late for someone to send our way for.my dsughter, but I'd be happy to send a few while we are there.
Click to expand...

I'd be happy to send her a postcard. I'll be in WDW May 9-13.
PM me w/ her name, address, favorite character & anything you'd like me to say if you're interested


----------



## M12e31g

We are going for 5 days starting 6/3. My daughter's first visit that grandpa has set up as a special surprise for her. Would love to add some fairy magic to her trip


----------



## mickeyfun15

xmansmom said:


> Have you set this up with someone yet?  I'll be there in June and would be happy to send them cards.  PM me the info if you still need it.


That would be amazing!!!  No, no one has responded yet.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Oaken

M12e31g said:


> We are going for 5 days starting 6/3. My daughter's first visit that grandpa has set up as a special surprise for her. Would love to add some fairy magic to her trip


That's when we'll be there!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

M12e31g said:


> We are going for 5 days starting 6/3. My daughter's first visit that grandpa has set up as a special surprise for her. Would love to add some fairy magic to her trip


If you'll PM me with her age, favorite characters, and address, I will send a postcard from WDW while we're there May 9-13.


----------



## motherof5

I'm going in August can anyone help me out?


----------



## Oaken

motherof5 said:


> I'm going in August can anyone help me out?


i'll be there june 2-9th if thats not too early for you?? or if nobody going in july can help... 
I can send out before we leave on the 9th....  let me know I leave June 1st to drive out there


----------



## motherof5

Oaken said:


> i'll be there june 2-9th if thats not too early for you?? or if nobody going in july can help...
> I can send out before we leave on the 9th....  let me know I leave June 1st to drive out there


That sounds good.  How do I send a PM with my address.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## FidlMom

FGM here - I'll be in WDW next Monday May 14. I'd be happy to send cards to up to 2 families. However,  I can't be fussy about finding the perfect character card since I'm only there for 1 day. If you're okay with whatever I can find (probably the 5 characters picture), PM me your address and child's first name and I'll be happy to send a card.


----------



## Oaken

motherof5 said:


> That sounds good.  How do I send a PM with my address.  Thank you for doing this.


i sent you a PM


----------



## RockinDisney

I am going at the end of the month for work and going to sneak over to Disney on the 28/29th so if anyone needs a postcard mailed, let me know


----------



## M12e31g

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> If you'll PM me with her age, favorite characters, and address, I will send a postcard from WDW while we're there May 9-13.


I somehow missed the notification on this! Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## RockinDisney

M12e31g said:


> I somehow missed the notification on this! Thank you for the offer though.


i can send one om the 24th if that helps


----------



## M12e31g

RockinDisney said:


> i can send one om the 24th if that helps


That would be wonderful, thank you! I can't see how to PM but my email is zingada1231@gmail.com


----------



## RockinDisney

emailed you 


M12e31g said:


> That would be wonderful, thank you! I can't see how to PM but my email is zingada1231@gmail.com


----------



## Dustin2

We will be there November 4-10. 

My daughter LOVES Merida
My son loves Lighting McQueen 

I would gladly help someone for December


----------



## HoneyStarr

So, I get super nervous about messing this up, and my time to send is coming up. Do I put the mail in the post office area when I go to Magic Kingdom? I just want to make sure it’s right. Thanks!


----------



## rescuetink

HoneyStarr said:


> So, I get super nervous about messing this up, and my time to send is coming up. Do I put the mail in the post office area when I go to Magic Kingdom? I just want to make sure it’s right. Thanks!



That would be the general idea!!  Don't stress over it, it's all for fun!!


----------



## HoneyStarr

I was just afraid I’d stick it in a wrong post office box and it wouldn’t get marked like it was sent from Disney


----------



## rescuetink

HoneyStarr said:


> I was just afraid I’d stick it in a wrong post office box and it wouldn’t get marked like it was sent from Disney



It gets post marked from the local post office, usually Buena Vista I think!


----------



## HoneyStarr

Oh, then why do the Fairy Godmail, then? I thought it was postmarked like it came from within Disney. I thought it was different looking. Just curious. I never recieved one, so I’m not sure what it looks like.


----------



## rescuetink

HoneyStarr said:


> Oh, then why do the Fairy Godmail, then? I thought it was postmarked like it came from within Disney. I thought it was different looking. Just curious. I never recieved one, so I’m not sure what it looks like.



Do you think kids actually look at the postmark???  They read the card and who it's from!!  After all these years I don't recall one parent stating that their kid saw the postmark and realized it didn't come from "Disney"!  

Now the cruise is different, you can mail a postcard from Castaway Cay, but just be warned it could take a month or more to get delivered!!

Don't over think this, just have magical  fun with it!!


----------



## HoneyStarr

rescuetink said:


> Do you think kids actually look at the postmark???  They read the card and who it's from!!  After all these years I don't recall one parent stating that their kid saw the postmark and realized it didn't come from "Disney"!
> 
> Now the cruise is different, you can mail a postcard from Castaway Cay, but just be warned it could take a month or more to get delivered!!
> 
> Don't over think this, just have magical  fun with it!!



Well, no one offered to send me one, so I didn’t know how it looked. I just wanted to make sure I did it right. I didn’t want to be the one person to do it wrong LOL


----------



## FidlMom

Last year I took my postcards to the Town Hall in Magic kingdom and they postmarked them there for me. My sisters and I also tried to imitate the signatures of the characters on the postcards we sent.


----------



## cmdg

RockinDisney said:


> I am going at the end of the month for work and going to sneak over to Disney on the 28/29th so if anyone needs a postcard mailed, let me know



 Hi! We are headed to WDW 6/16 and if you're able we'd love to get the kids a postcard before the trip!


----------



## omniscientmommy

We are headed to WDW on 9/20. If anyone is able to send my two boys - ages 7 & 4 - Pluto is their favorite character, a postcard that would be great! When we're there I will be able to send one out.


----------



## lfortin16

We are going to Disney on July 8th.
We're bring the 5 children- ages 5 - 12.
If you can send them postcards, please pm me.
Thanks!!! <3


----------



## Wojo1226

omniscientmommy said:


> We are headed to WDW on 9/20. If anyone is able to send my two boys - ages 7 & 4 - Pluto is their favorite character, a postcard that would be great! When we're there I will be able to send one out.




We are going 8/4 - 8/11.  We can do that for you!  Just let me know names and address.    Love to spread a bit of Disney magic!


----------



## Wojo1226

We are going 8/4.  Would anyone be willing/able to send one to my niece Brynn?  We are staying at POR Royal Rooms so it might be fun if it was from Tiana, but she loves Stitch and Belle, and of course Mickey & Minnie.  We're not too picky really.  It would be amazing to get from anyone to amp up the excitement.  Just let me know.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Wojo1226

cmdg said:


> Hi! We are headed to WDW 6/16 and if you're able we'd love to get the kids a postcard before the trip!



Would you be willing to send one out for my niece?  I posted a request already, but thought I'd ask.  Thank you.  Not too long for you now!!


----------



## lfortin16

I'm going to be there with my 5 grandchildren from July 8th - 15th.
I would be  happy to send a postcard to someone.

Is anyone going soon that could send my grandchildren a card.
They are age 12 - 5.

Pixie dust please.


----------



## lfortin16

I will be there from July 8th - 15th .  I would be happy to send some children some magic. <3
If someone is going soon, I would love a card sent to my grandchildren- ages 5, 8, 9, 9, & 12.
Pixie dust please.


----------



## DizneyMommy

We will be there June 15-21 and my girls would LOVE to do this! PM me if these dates work and you don't have someone!


----------



## MsFrumble

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so we overloaded the first thread, which is FANTASTIC!!  That means that there's a LOT of us out there spreading the magic!! But when the thread ended I knew we couldn't let the magic end!!  So I contacted WebMasterKathy and she said we could just start a new thread!!
> 
> So here it is, the new Fairy Godmailer List Part II, let the magic continue!!
> 
> For those of you new here this is how it works!!!
> 
> If you are going to WDW, DL (Or maybe on DCL stopping at CC where they have a post office) you can ask someone to send a post card to your children from their favorite Disney character (sometimes specific characters are hard, or impossible, to find, so be flexible!) with a note saying something like we're here waiting for you, or whatever you want, especially if there's something special your celebrating while you’re there!!!
> 
> You in turn would offer to do this for others!!
> 
> 
> _Please make sure when you make a request you state how many cards you are requesting, which park/cruise you'll be at/on, and what dates you'll be there.  This will let others know if they will be there before you and can be your FGM.  You can then correspond names and address in private through PM's rather than posting personal information here!!_
> 
> Walt Disney built the magic, and we can help continue spreading it!!
> 
> David
> 
> Thread #1:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=842646
> 
> _*I HAVE HEARD FROM MANY PEOPLE, INCLUDING OUR FGM THAT POST CARDS ARE HARD TO FIND IN WDW!!  OUR FGM GOT THEM OUTSIDE OF WDW!!  I HAVE RELATIVES WHO LIVE IN ORLANDO AND I'LL HAVE THEM MAIL ME WHAT I NEED.  HOWEVER, THIS ALL BEING SAID I WOULD SUGGEST THAT YOU TRY AND FIND THEM NEAR HOME AT PLACES LIKE THE DOLLAR STORE, TARGET, WALMART, ETC.. AND THIS WOULD ALSO ALLOW YOU TO FILL THEM OUT DURING YOUR FLIGHT/DRIVE TO WDW!! IF YOU ARE FLYING YOU CAN GET WHAT YOU NEED AT THE AIRPORT, AND IF YOUR DRIVING YOU CAN STOP ON YOUR WAY AT JUST ABOUT ANY STORE ON THE WAY NEAR WDW AND PICK UP WHAT YOU NEED OUTSIDE OF WDW!!*_



What a great idea!! Disney fans are the BEST!!


----------



## omniscientmommy

Do disney postcards have do be postmarked from disney? I have a couple postcards left and don't mind sending them from my house.


----------



## lfortin16

I'm still praying for some pixie dust for my 5 children.
We are going 7/08 - 7/15 and would love a postcard saying, "We are excited about you coming down to visit us!"  or something like that.
please


----------



## lfortin16

Wojo1226 said:


> We are going 8/4.  Would anyone be willing/able to send one to my niece Brynn?  We are staying at POR Royal Rooms so it might be fun if it was from Tiana, but she loves Stitch and Belle, and of course Mickey & Minnie.  We're not too picky really.  It would be amazing to get from anyone to amp up the excitement.  Just let me know.  Thank you so much!!




If you don't have a Fairy Godmailer yet, I can do it.
I'm going to be there in July.
Just PM me with your info.


----------



## lfortin16

omniscientmommy said:


> Do disney postcards have do be postmarked from disney? I have a couple postcards left and don't mind sending them from my house.




Hi!

The postcards don't have to be mailed from Disney.
I would love it if you could send them to my kids!
PM me and I will give you the info, if you still have the offer.
Thanks!


----------



## NZ Disney First Timer

lfortin16 said:


> I will be there from July 8th - 15th .  I would be happy to send some children some magic. <3
> If someone is going soon, I would love a card sent to my grandchildren- ages 5, 8, 9, 9, & 12.
> Pixie dust please.


Hello  would you be willing to send a postcard to New Zealand? We are going to Disneyland LA in August and my girls who are 6 and 7 would be so surprised to receive mail from Disney before we go. Not worried which Disney it comes from - they won’t know the difference.


----------



## lovindisney

I am going with my 8 yo nephew on August 13th. I would love to have a postcard sent to him before the trip...so the magic begins early!
I am happy to send to someone who needs some pixie dust we will be there 8/13-8/18.
Thank you!


----------



## lfortin16

NZ Disney First Timer said:


> Hello  would you be willing to send a postcard to New Zealand? We are going to Disneyland LA in August and my girls who are 6 and 7 would be so surprised to receive mail from Disney before we go. Not worried which Disney it comes from - they won’t know the difference.



I will absolutely send your daughters a postcard!
Are there any particular characters they like?
Please send me the info.


----------



## lfortin16

lovindisney said:


> I am going with my 8 yo nephew on August 13th. I would love to have a postcard sent to him before the trip...so the magic begins early!
> I am happy to send to someone who needs some pixie dust we will be there 8/13-8/18.
> Thank you!



I can send your nephew a postcard.
Please PM me the address and info.
Which characters does he like?


----------



## NZ Disney First Timer

Thank you so much, that would be amazing! I am trying to PM you however I am not able to when I click on your profile are you able to PM me first maybe to start the conversation? Apologies for not being very good at this.


----------



## lfortin16

lfortin16 said:


> I will absolutely send your daughters a postcard!
> Are there any particular characters they like?
> Please send me the info.



I think you need to have at least 7 posts before we can private message each other.
I suggest reading a bunch of the posts and making comments or asking questions.
Once you are past 7 posts- it keeps track in your "signature"- then you can PM me with the info I need to send a postcard.
Do this soon- because I leave for Disney on Saturday.


----------



## lfortin16

lfortin16 said:


> I think you need to have at least 7 posts before we can private message each other.
> I suggest reading a bunch of the posts and making comments or asking questions.
> Once you are past 7 posts- it keeps track in your "signature"- then you can PM me with the info I need to send a postcard.
> Do this soon- because I leave for Disney on Saturday.


  This is for 'NZ Disney First Timer"


----------



## lfortin16

NZ Disney First Timer said:


> Thank you so much, that would be amazing! I am trying to PM you however I am not able to when I click on your profile are you able to PM me first maybe to start the conversation? Apologies for not being very good at this.




I think you need to have at least 7 posts before we can private message each other.
I suggest reading a bunch of the posts and making comments or asking questions.
Once you are past 7 posts- it keeps track in your "signature"- then you can PM me with the info I need to send a postcard.
Do this soon- because I leave for Disney on Saturday.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

It used to be 10 posts were needed before you could send a PM. That may have changed to 7, I don't know. I just wanted to mention in case someone gets to 7 and still can't do it.


----------



## lfortin16

lfortin16 said:


> I think you need to have at least 7 posts before we can private message each other.
> I suggest reading a bunch of the posts and making comments or asking questions.
> Once you are past 7 posts- it keeps track in your "signature"- then you can PM me with the info I need to send a postcard.
> Do this soon- because I leave for Disney on Saturday.





NZ Disney First Timer said:


> Thank you so much, that would be amazing! I am trying to PM you however I am not able to when I click on your profile are you able to PM me first maybe to start the conversation? Apologies for not being very good at this.




Sorry- I quoted incorrectly.
You need 10 posts before you can write and/or receive PM's


----------



## lfortin16

LongLiveRafiki said:


> It used to be 10 posts were needed before you could send a PM. That may have changed to 7, I don't know. I just wanted to mention in case someone gets to 7 and still can't do it.


Thanks!


----------



## NZ Disney First Timer

lfortin16 said:


> I think you need to have at least 7 posts before we can private message each other.
> I suggest reading a bunch of the posts and making comments or asking questions.
> Once you are past 7 posts- it keeps track in your "signature"- then you can PM me with the info I need to send a postcard.
> Do this soon- because I leave for Disney on Saturday.


Thanks so much, I’ll do that now.


----------



## lfortin16

NZ Disney First Timer said:


> Thanks so much, I’ll do that now.



10 posts


----------



## Gregwva

Hello All, we are going to WDW  starting August 12.  We would love a fairy godmailer for our three kids (4,4 and 2).  We would love to return the favor while there.  PM me if you are interested in sending to our kids or need the favor in return.  Thanks!


----------



## Wojo1226

lfortin16 said:


> If you don't have a Fairy Godmailer yet, I can do it.
> I'm going to be there in July.
> Just PM me with your info.


Oh I just saw this!!  I'm assuming you're already there.  Thank you so much for responding though!  I thought I would get an e-mail, I should have been checking.  Thanks again!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Would love to have a Fairy Godmailer to make our pre trip more exciting!!! We are big fans of the princesses. We are going mid September and would love (and appreciate) someone to send a postcard to us.


----------



## mjmgsssp

amykathleen2005 said:


> Would love to have a Fairy Godmailer to make our pre trip more exciting!!! We are big fans of the princesses. We are going mid September and would love (and appreciate) someone to send a postcard to us.


Hi Amy!  I'm heading down for a quick trip from 8/3 - 8/5 and will be glad to send a postcard.  Please PM me your info.


----------



## JessH87

Gregwva said:


> Hello All, we are going to WDW  starting August 12.  We would love a fairy godmailer for our three kids (4,4 and 2).  We would love to return the favor while there.  PM me if you are interested in sending to our kids or need the favor in return.  Thanks!



My husband, son, and I are headed down July 26th thru July 31st. Not sure of you have anyone sending postcards or if you are still interested? I know it's a little late but we can send it the first or 2nd day of the trip so it will make it to you. Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## JenCl456

This sounds so fun!  I will definitely be interested in doing this in 2019.


----------



## HollyJoy

So happy that I have found this thread!  We are planning a surprise trip for my daughter, the beginning of December.  We've been trying to figure out how to tell her, and I really wanted a postcard from Disney World.  Her favorite character is Pluto, so having one from him arrive, would be amazing!  Looking for someone who is going at the end of October/ beginning of November.  I will certainly pay this forward!!


----------



## mjmgsssp

HollyJoy said:


> So happy that I have found this thread!  We are planning a surprise trip for my daughter, the beginning of December.  We've been trying to figure out how to tell her, and I really wanted a postcard from Disney World.  Her favorite character is Pluto, so having one from him arrive, would be amazing!  Looking for someone who is going at the end of October/ beginning of November.  I will certainly pay this forward!!


I'll be there 11/3 - 11/10 and will be glad to send a postcard.  Please PM me the details.


----------



## lovindisney

I'm still hoping for a little pixie dust, and a postcard sent to my nephew for our trip on August 13th. We want to start the magic early!
Thank you!


----------



## LBurkhart

lovindisney said:


> I'm still hoping for a little pixie dust, and a postcard sent to my nephew for our trip on August 13th. We want to start the magic early!
> Thank you!



We will be there August 2-7 if you don't think that is too late to get a postcard to you I would be happy to send one!!


----------



## lovindisney

LBurkhart said:


> We will be there August 2-7 if you don't think that is too late to get a postcard to you I would be happy to send one!!


That would be awesome!  I will message you thank you!


----------



## LBurkhart

lovindisney said:


> That would be awesome!  I will message you thank you!



No problem!! Happy to help spread the magic!!


----------



## OSK613

This sounds great, we are going October 14-17! Would love to get a total of 3 postcards sent to my kids and nephew. I just signed up for an account so I don't think I can send private messages yet.


----------



## NZ Disney First Timer

Hi, we are heading over to Disney Resort in 2 weeks and would be happy to send a couple of postcards if anyone would like them


----------



## rescuetink

NZ Disney First Timer said:


> Hi, we are heading over to Disney Resort in 2 weeks and would be happy to send a couple of postcards if anyone would like them



Would love one for my DD!!  My DS is a bit too old for it, but I'd love for him  to get one too!!  Let me know if you can and I'll send the info!!

We will be at WDW on Nov 8th as part of our DCL vacation and would be more them willing to send some cards!!


----------



## NZ Disney First Timer

rescuetink said:


> Would love one for my DD!!  My DS is a bit too old for it, but I'd love for him  to get one too!!  Let me know if you can and I'll send the info!!
> 
> We will be at WDW on Nov 8th as part of our DCL vacation and would be more them willing to send some cards!!





rescuetink said:


> Would love one for my DD!!  My DS is a bit too old for it, but I'd love for him  to get one too!!  Let me know if you can and I'll send the info!!
> 
> We will be at WDW on Nov 8th as part of our DCL vacation and would be more them willing to send some cards!!





JessH87 said:


> My husband, son, and I are headed down July 26th thru July 31st. Not sure of you have anyone sending postcards or if you are still interested? I know it's a little late but we can send it the first or 2nd day of the trip so it will make it to you. Let me know if you are interested!



I would love to, message me your details and favorite characters


----------



## JessBadger

We're heading down September 13-September 20.  Anyone able to send two postcards to my nephews AK(10) and DK(8)?  I am happy to send some, if anyone needs me to when we're down there!


----------



## MinnieMommyof2

Hello! We (me, DH, DD (5) (surprise birthday Disney trip) and DD 2 will be visiting from Nov 10-Nov 16th. Birthday girl is newly obsessed with Rapunzel but also loves Frozen, Moana, Zootopia, or just good ole Mickey and friends!! We are happy to return the favor if anyone is traveling later in November or December or in early 2019 for us to send mail too


----------



## camper06

.


----------



## rescuetink

NZ Disney First Timer said:


> I would love to, message me your details and favorite characters



I messaged you, did you get the information?  If something came up and you can't please just let me know!!

Thank!!


----------



## omniscientmommy

MinnieMommyof2 said:


> Hello! We (me, DH, DD (5) (surprise birthday Disney trip) and DD 2 will be visiting from Nov 10-Nov 16th. Birthday girl is newly obsessed with Rapunzel but also loves Frozen, Moana, Zootopia, or just good ole Mickey and friends!! We are happy to return the favor if anyone is traveling later in November or December or in early 2019 for us to send mail too



If you haven't found anyone we're going in a few weeks and would be able to send one.


----------



## Katie Dawn

Hi All! So I've read the first page and the last page, and don't feel like reading the other 160+ pages. 
My question is: are postcards pretty readily available again in the parks? I read from a 2010 post that they are hard to find, but maybe that's changed?

We are taking DD8 in October and would love to do this (both to receive one and to send one) but I'm wondering about the postcard situation. Thanks!


----------



## mjmgsssp

Katie Dawn said:


> Hi All! So I've read the first page and the last page, and don't feel like reading the other 160+ pages.
> My question is: are postcards pretty readily available again in the parks? I read from a 2010 post that they are hard to find, but maybe that's changed?
> 
> We are taking DD8 in October and would love to do this (both to receive one and to send one) but I'm wondering about the postcard situation. Thanks!


I've had more luck finding them in the resort gift shops than in the parks.


----------



## omniscientmommy

mjmgsssp said:


> I've had more luck finding them in the resort gift shops than in the parks.





Katie Dawn said:


> Hi All! So I've read the first page and the last page, and don't feel like reading the other 160+ pages.
> My question is: are postcards pretty readily available again in the parks? I read from a 2010 post that they are hard to find, but maybe that's changed?
> 
> We are taking DD8 in October and would love to do this (both to receive one and to send one) but I'm wondering about the postcard situation. Thanks!


I did manage to find some in the gift shop. However I bought a pack of like 100 off of Amazon for $16. The Art of Disney: The Golden Age (1937-1961) Card Book. It was a way better deal then the 10 gift cards for $10 at the resort. I would also suggest buying postage before you go.


----------



## wcw57

*I am traveling with DW, kids and Grandkids.*

*Is there anyone who could send one card to my 2.5 year old and one to my 7 year old......first time for both!*

*Clearly, much gratitude would be involved.............*


----------



## omniscientmommy

wcw57 said:


> *I am traveling with DW, kids and Grandkids.*
> 
> *Is there anyone who could send one card to my 2.5 year old and one to my 7 year old......first time for both!*
> 
> *Clearly, much gratitude would be involved.............*


we're leaving tomorrow night for wdw I can send one. PM me your address


----------



## TLMAriel

We're going to WDW the last week of November.  If anyone is able to send a postcard to my 6, 5 and 2 year olds, I'm sure they'd be thrilled and I'd be grateful!


----------



## wcw57

omniscientmommy said:


> we're leaving tomorrow night for wdw I can send one. PM me your address



*I just messaged you.*

*THANKS*

*BTW, this board almost makes up forall the angst on the other boards and the anxiety created by planning by the numbers. It is a warm and sweet respite. *


----------



## rescuetink

I had someone who was going to send cards to my kids, but we messaged each other and then I haven't heard back from them!!  

SOOOOO I'm looking to see if someone else would be willing?  We are traveling on a DCL vacation and stopping in WDW for a day!!  

ANd as I've always done in the past we would be thrilled to send some out while we're there!!


----------



## wcw57

*Just wanted to post a great big thank you....my 2 DGD received their cards and were duly impressed!*


----------



## duck524

Hello! This is such a sweet idea. We are taking my daughter (4) to WDW the first week of December and she would love to get a postcard and I would love to do the same for someone else. She is most excited about meeting Tigger and Ariel and Jessie. Thanks!


----------



## mjmgsssp

duck524 said:


> Hello! This is such a sweet idea. We are taking my daughter (4) to WDW the first week of December and she would love to get a postcard and I would love to do the same for someone else. She is most excited about meeting Tigger and Ariel and Jessie. Thanks!


Hi Duck...
I'll be at WDW the first week of November and will be glad to send a postcard.  Please PM me your info.


----------



## DisnerdShelby

This is such a great idea! I would love to do this for someone on our next trip in May!


----------



## omniscientmommy

So we're going to be at WDW Jan 22nd and would love someone to send our boys a postcard from Pluto or Chip 'n Dale. I'm more then happy to send some postcards out when we're there.


----------



## duck524

omniscientmommy said:


> So we're going to be at WDW Jan 22nd and would love someone to send our boys a postcard from Pluto or Chip 'n Dale. I'm more then happy to send some postcards out when we're there.



I will be there in early December and would love to do this for you, unless you would prefer to have it done closer to your trip. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Sassy2u

Is there anyone who could send my daughter a postcard? I will be there in the 2nd week of December and would be happy to do this for someone else as well. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## duck524

Sassy2u said:


> Is there anyone who could send my daughter a postcard? I will be there in the 2nd week of December and would be happy to do this for someone else as well. Thanks in advance!!



I would be happy to do this, but I would be sending it December 3rd. I am not sure if that is too late. PM me if you would like me to send one for her.


----------



## Sassy2u

duck524 said:


> I would be happy to do this, but I would be sending it December 3rd. I am not sure if that is too late. PM me if you would like me to send one for her.


 Oh that would be so wonderful and kind of you!! I have been coming to this site forever but just officially joined so waiting or the system to update and allow me to send PMs. I will send you one in just a bit. Thanks again!! You are so sweet.


----------



## tygerlilly27

Hello all!
      My 7 yr old daughter is a HUGE Stitch fan. She recently wrote Stitch the sweetest letter and now wants to mail it to him. I was hoping that someone would be willing to send her a Stitch postcard so that when we mail it(I am going to pretend to mail it bc it's too cute not to keep), she will(hopefully) get a thank you for such a sweet letter postcard from 626. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

         Thank you


----------



## rescuetink

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe if you mail it to Disney you'll get a response!!



tygerlilly27 said:


> Hello all!
> My 7 yr old daughter is a HUGE Stitch fan. She recently wrote Stitch the sweetest letter and now wants to mail it to him. I was hoping that someone would be willing to send her a Stitch postcard so that when we mail it(I am going to pretend to mail it bc it's too cute not to keep), she will(hopefully) get a thank you for such a sweet letter postcard from 626. Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## tygerlilly27

rescuetink said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe if you mail it to Disney you'll get a response!!


You do get a reply but it's either a Princess or Mickey Mouse and the gang not a specific character such as  Stitch. I had thought of doing that but thought I would try my luck here.


----------



## Sassy2u

tygerlilly27 said:


> Hello all!
> My 7 yr old daughter is a HUGE Stitch fan. She recently wrote Stitch the sweetest letter and now wants to mail it to him. I was hoping that someone would be willing to send her a Stitch postcard so that when we mail it(I am going to pretend to mail it bc it's too cute not to keep), she will(hopefully) get a thank you for such a sweet letter postcard from 626. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


HI there. I am not in Disney but I am in Florida and would be happy to send her something from Stitch if that is ok.


----------



## omniscientmommy

DisnerdShelby said:


> This is such a great idea! I would love to do this for someone on our next trip in May!


If no one has responded yet we will be there at the end of Jan. and could send one out. You can start a conversation/PM me.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Hi everyone!!!
Years ago I was on Tour Guide Mike's forums, and we did this.  I've been going to WDW yearly for at least 14 years and been on The Dis for awhile, and obviously never caught this!  So bad!
We are coming to WDW February 8, and bringing DGS first time and will celebrate his 4th birthday.  If anyone could send him a post card from WDW (he loves Mickey and the gang, but we are not fussy) and say "we can't wait to celebrate your birthday", that would be wonderful!  
I, of course would be thrilled to reciprocate! 
Our dates are 2/8 - 2/18 for those who need postcards during that period.  I can shop locally before we go for any specific characters, but live in CT, so pickings may be slim here.
THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## omniscientmommy

ConnecticutNonna said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> Years ago I was on Tour Guide Mike's forums, and we did this.  I've been going to WDW yearly for at least 14 years and been on The Dis for awhile, and obviously never caught this!  So bad!
> We are coming to WDW February 8, and bringing DGS first time and will celebrate his 4th birthday.  If anyone could send him a post card from WDW (he loves Mickey and the gang, but we are not fussy) and say "we can't wait to celebrate your birthday", that would be wonderful!
> I, of course would be thrilled to reciprocate!
> Our dates are 2/8 - 2/18 for those who need postcards during that period.  I can shop locally before we go for any specific characters, but live in CT, so pickings may be slim here.
> THANK YOU ALL!


It would be close but we'll be there in December and can send a postcard


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

omniscientmommy said:


> It would be close but we'll be there in December and can send a postcard


I just PM'd you...
Thank you!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

I will be in WDW from 2/8 - 2/18.
If anyone would like me to mail a postcard, please PM me.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

Hi,
I connected with someone about a month ago, their trip was sometime in December, but I've heard nothing since.
Is it possible to have someone send DGS (it's a 4th birthday trip for him.) any postcard signed by Mickey and only saying "Happy Bday, see ya real soon"?   He loves Mickey and would really enjoy getting a postcard.  
Of course I would be happy to mail something from our trip coming up mud February.
PM if this is possible and I'll PM the info back.
Thank you!!!


----------



## jlyn483

We aren't going until Mid September but would love to have something mailed to my kids.   Thanks!


----------



## teea

jlyn483 said:


> We aren't going until Mid September but would love to have something mailed to my kids.   Thanks!


We are going mid May - would that be too early?


----------



## Snowtrail

I'm going Feb 23 - March 3.  I'd be more than happy to send a postcard.


----------



## shannon104

Is there anyone there now or next week that could send my boys a postcard?  I'll be there the week of 2/3/19 if anyone needs one sent.


----------



## courtney1188

jlyn483 said:


> We aren't going until Mid September but would love to have something mailed to my kids.   Thanks!





teea said:


> We are going mid May - would that be too early?



If mid-May is too early, I'll be there mid-September and can mail something!


----------



## teea

Snowtrail said:


> I'm going Feb 23 - March 3.  I'd be more than happy to send a postcard.


PMing you


----------



## Nsaudra

I can send out mailers I will be there march10-15,2019  only one day at mk the rest is all studios.  I have boys (8,11) that would love to have a card from any non princess if anyone going soon


----------



## jlyn483

teea said:


> We are going mid May - would that be too early?


No its not at all!  I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## teea

jlyn483 said:


> No its not at all!  I would greatly appreciate it


perfect   pls message me with your info and I'll send something when we are there!


----------



## omniscientmommy

We're going to be there 4/10 - 4/17. I can send a postcard.


----------



## DisneySweetie

Hey there!
My DH and I were matched with 2 wonderful kiddos from foster care last summer.  We hope to be finalized as an official family within the next 2-3 months.  After our adoption finalization, we are planning to do a reveal about their first trip to Disneyland!  Is anyone going to Disneyland in May or June and could send our two kiddos a postcard?
Thanks!


----------



## lfortin16

My nieces are going to WDW for their first trip 6/23 - 6/28.
They are 6 & 7.
They love all the princesses.
I would love someone to send them a postcard from WDW (from the princesses) saying they are excited to 
see them in June.
Looking for some pixie dust.


----------



## mjmgsssp

lfortin16 said:


> My nieces are going to WDW for their first trip 6/23 - 6/28.
> They are 6 & 7.
> They love all the princesses.
> I would love someone to send them a postcard from WDW (from the princesses) saying they are excited to
> see them in June.
> Looking for some pixie dust.



I am going 4/30 - 5/2 and would be glad to send them a postcard.  Please PM the info.


----------



## lfortin16

mjmgsssp said:


> I am going 4/30 - 5/2 and would be glad to send them a postcard.  Please PM the info.


This would be awesome!  Did you get my PM?


----------



## MLB1974

My family is going to Disney in August. Is there anyone going in July who would be willing to send my 6-year-old daughter a postcard? I’d be happy to pay it forward to anyone going in September who would like me to send one.


----------



## CatNipRules

I’m here now if anyone would like me to send some postcards. Just pm me.


----------



## KangaFan

MLB1974 said:


> My family is going to Disney in August. Is there anyone going in July who would be willing to send my 6-year-old daughter a postcard? I’d be happy to pay it forward to anyone going in September who would like me to send one.


When in August? My daughter and I arrive July 31st and could mail something from our resort by the 1st if that would work.


----------



## MLB1974

KangaFan said:


> When in August? My daughter and I arrive July 31st and could mail something from our resort by the 1st if that would work.



That would be amazing! We leave on 8/12. Can you PM me for my info?


----------



## Wolfli

CatNipRules said:


> I’m here now if anyone would like me to send some postcards. Just pm me.




We are going in late June and my kids would love a postcard! I can’t figure out how to private message, but I am reading about “upping my post count” now


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Nevermind 

Really disappointing to have someone offer to send postcards and then never respond.  I would have LOVED for my son to receive one before our trip next Sunday.


----------



## Momager

We're taking out 3 daughters to Disney this October. My older girls are to old for this, but my toddler would be ecstatic if she got a card for Disney!! 
I would love to pay it forward when we go in October if someone is willing to send my Stella one soon.

TIA!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## mjmgsssp

Tiggerlover91 said:


> Nevermind
> 
> Really disappointing to have someone offer to send postcards and then never respond.  I would have LOVED for my son to receive one before our trip next Sunday.


I'm SOOOOO sorry someone let you down...how disappointing.  

I do hope you had a magical trip.


----------



## Tiggerlover91

mjmgsssp said:


> I'm SOOOOO sorry someone let you down...how disappointing.
> 
> I do hope you had a magical trip.



Thank you so VERY much! We will!


----------



## neonurse

Hello everyone
I am cleaning out my desk and have found  some Disney postcards. I’d love to sprinkle some pixie dust and send them to anyone in need for their small children. I live in Canada so the postage won’t be from Florida but most kids don’t even notice that. Keep in mind it might be cheaper for me to mail in an envelope if you have more than 2 children. I have a few cartoon postcards of Cinderella (says Orlando on it) Beauty and the beast. As well as photo postcards of some characters. Donald, Mickey, the gang, chip and dale and one Christmas goofy. 
PM me your details. Date of trip, names, address preferences for cards. The photo characters I only have one of each character except for Mickey I have multiples.


----------



## TaraWasHere

We are heading down in two weeks!  Happy to send a few off while we are there.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Vienna_Michelle

Dear Tara,

If you could send a card to Europe this would be the perfect start into the last year in kindergarden for my daughter… We will be there in November.

I am new to this forum and cannot find the way to PM you


----------



## verreth katrien

Hey i'm new here and i have a little boy that has an upcoming birthday november 6th and we don't have any family so he never gets any cards so i was hoping someone would like to write him one. last year he only got 1 card. He's name is Yarne and we live in Belgium


----------



## Sleepcoma

Verreth, we'd love to send some birthday wishes his way.  We have a daughter and I could have her color him a picture or something and send a happy hello from the USA.  Send me a private message or something and we can figure it out.  

Also, we're taking a trip to WDW in just under three weeks, and it will be my daughter's first time going. If anyone is there this week or next and could send a card to my daughter about being excited to see us that would be amazing!


----------



## mjmgsssp

I'm heading to WDW on 11/2 and would be glad to send a postcard or 2.  Please PM me if interested.


----------



## smidgen21

verreth katrien said:


> Hey i'm new here and i have a little boy that has an upcoming birthday november 6th and we don't have any family so he never gets any cards so i was hoping someone would like to write him one. last year he only got 1 card. He's name is Yarne and we live in Belgium


I’m heading to WDW tomorrow I would love to send him a post card.  Does he have a favorite character?


----------



## smidgen21

Hi all - I’m heading “home” tomorrow (WDW).  I’d love to send some magic mail.  I can do up to 10 post cards (that’s how many stamps I have!).  Let me know if your child has a favorite character and I’ll try to accommodate.


----------



## Bethnde1

I can’t believe I found this post. We used to exchange post cards all the time when my daughters were 5yo & 15yo. Now I have grandkids that would love to do this. We are leaving in 12 days so we’re hoping to send 1 post card to a family with kids in exchange for a post card to be sent to our kids in dec that says “we miss you already”


----------



## Bluenosergal

Taking my DD (3) for the first time ever in May and would LOVE a postcard if someone wanted to DM me? She is pretty excited! Would return the favour in may!!


----------



## DrunkJam

Hey everyone. I will be in WDW in June. I know it's a long way out, but, if anyone wants a postcard sent to them / their child/ren I would be happy to do so!


----------



## tucker43

DrunkJam said:


> Hey everyone. I will be in WDW in June. I know it's a long way out, but, if anyone wants a postcard sent to them / their child/ren I would be happy to do so!


We are headed there in October so it would be awesome for my Grandsons to get one from Disney in June saying Mickey is excited to see them soon!!!  I can then do it when we are there in October.


----------



## DrunkJam

@tucker43 
I am happy to send a card, just PM (click the little envelope) me your address, your grandsons names, and what characters they would most like on their card (I'll do my best to track favourites down)
Also, be wary posting your e mail address on a public forum.


----------



## tucker43

DrunkJam said:


> @tucker43
> I am happy to send a card, just PM (click the little envelope) me your address, your grandsons names, and what characters they would most like on their card (I'll do my best to track favourites down)
> Also, be wary posting your e mail address on a public forum.


Thank you, I removed my email.  Sorry, I'm just getting familiar with this site again as its been awhile. where do I find the little envelope?


----------



## DrunkJam

tucker43 said:


> Thank you, I removed my email.  Sorry, I'm just getting familiar with this site again as its been awhile. where do I find the little envelope?


No problem. on the bar at the top with Home, Forums, What's New etc, towards the right hand side, after your user name, is a little envelope (next to the bell that means you have a notification) click that, and it gives you the chance to start a conversation, do that, and I'll let you know you have found me, and then, you can let me know all the info.


----------



## etoiles

DrunkJam said:


> Hey everyone. I will be in WDW in June. I know it's a long way out, but, if anyone wants a postcard sent to them / their child/ren I would be happy to do so!



I will be there in early March and would be happy to send your children a card.

edited to add that I misread and you didn’t say you needed post cards, just offering to send them. If you need them let me know.


----------



## etoiles

Bluenosergal said:


> Taking my DD (3) for the first time ever in May and would LOVE a postcard if someone wanted to DM me? She is pretty excited! Would return the favour in may!!



Do you still need a post card? I will be there in March.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Going in April!! Hoping if anyone is available to send one!


----------



## omniscientmommy

I will be heading out in March if anyone needs me to send a card. Also this was a last min. decision to go in March so if anyone is available to send my two boys a card I would be grateful!


----------



## amykathleen2005

omniscientmommy said:


> I will be heading out in March if anyone needs me to send a card. Also this was a last min. decision to go in March so if anyone is available to send my two boys a card I would be grateful!



I would appreciate if you would be able to send one to us.


----------



## omniscientmommy

amykathleen2005 said:


> I would appreciate if you would be able to send one to us.


PM me your info!


----------



## etoiles

omniscientmommy said:


> I will be heading out in March if anyone needs me to send a card. Also this was a last min. decision to go in March so if anyone is available to send my two boys a card I would be grateful!



when in March? I will be there the first week if you’re going later.


----------



## alisonh

We are going in mid April and it will be the first time for my 8 and 3 year old, and my 14 has not been since he was 3. The youngest loves all Disney especially Mickey and the others love it all especially Star Wars. If someone wants to send them a card that would be awesome. I would be happy to continue to share the magic when we get there and it’s my turn.  thanks!


----------



## DisneyDianna

Hi.  I have enjoyed being a fairy god mailer in the past, as I love the idea of knowing the kids would be excited about receiving something special from their favorite character.   I am taking my grandson to see his Mickey Pals and would be so grateful if someone who is going in March would be willing to send him a postcard.  He is 3 years old and  Mickey and Lightening McQueen are his absolute favorites.  Message me if you can do this for him.  Thank you!


----------



## omniscientmommy

So obviously everyone's Spring plans got canceled and no cards went out. Now we have rescheduled a trip for August. If someone would like a post card, as long as it doesn't get canceled, then I will send one.  PM me


----------



## lorileahb

I'm new to this, but we are going the second week in November.  I would be happy to send cards - if anyone wants to PM (also, I need to research the details).


----------



## mjmgsssp

Hi all,

I'll be at WDW the next to last week in April.  I'd be happy to send a postcard or two.


----------



## soediwan

Hi . If you can please post one to Australia . This is for my kid: 
nicholas soediwan
9 limelight st 
Tarneit, Victoria 3029
Australia

We are booked for Jan 2022
Thank you


----------



## mjmgsssp

Sure!


----------



## ryan840

Edited because the trip is going to be a surprise, postcard not needed 

If anyone would like us to send them a postcard while we are there in early February feel free to pm me, I will try to remember to check it.


----------



## mjmgsssp

Hi everyone, 

For anyone there in Sept or Oct, would you be willing to send 2 postcards?  I'm taking my nieces and nephews in January.

Thanks!


----------



## Disme4

If anyone is at Disney World right now or next week I would so appreciate it if you can send a postcard to my grandsons. They will be coming with their mother and us for their very first trip arriving Oct 26th. They both just turned 6 and 5 this month. Also older brother is coming as well and he is 10. He has been at their age for his birthday and got to experience a lot of magic. Can’t wait to see the faces of these two upon arrival. Anyone that could share some pixie dust would be so thankful for you.


----------



## JC1984

Good Afternoon. My family is going to Aulani in 90 days as new DVC owners! Would someone mind sending a postcard to our kids? Doesn’t have to come from Aulani can come from WDW or DL. Just want to get the kids excited. Appreciate you all!


----------



## amykathleen2005

We are going to DL for the first time this spring! If anyone is available to send a card.


----------



## JC1984

amykathleen2005 said:


> We are going to DL for the first time this spring! If anyone is available to send a card.


We are going to Aulani and DL next week. Will be at DL Jan. 20-27. We can send you a postcard. Send me a DM


----------



## jenna1212

Looking for a fairy godmother to send a postcard to my daughters. We had to cancel our Christmas Disney World trip - our third attempt to go since the pandemic started. With this most recent round of virtual school I think they could really use some pixie dust as we now wait for our July 2022 trip.


----------



## amykathleen2005

That would be wonderful thank you!


----------



## omniscientmommy

jenna1212 said:


> Looking for a fairy godmother to send a postcard to my daughters. We had to cancel our Christmas Disney World trip - our third attempt to go since the pandemic started. With this most recent round of virtual school I think they could really use some pixie dust as we now wait for our July 2022 trip.


We will be there in a few weeks and can send a post card. PM your info.


----------



## michelleiada

Hello,  I would love it if a fair godmother could send a post card to my grandson who LOVES Mickey Mouse and the Fab Five.  We will be going down May 7th.  It would be so fun for him to receive a post card before.  Thank you in advance and I will certainly pay it forward when we are there.


----------



## bamaslp

We have some friends going to Disney for the first time at the end of March. Would love to have a Fairy Godmailer sent to them before they go! They have two little ones. Thank you!!


----------



## lsutigers03

We are taking our two kids (8yo boy & 4yo girl) to Disney May 9-17. Our son has already been a few times, but our daughter’s only visit was right after she turned one. Needless to say, she doesn’t remember it at all so we are counting this as her first trip and she is really excited. She loves all things princess-especially Frozen, Rapunzel, and Belle, while our son is currently into Star Wars. They love getting mail and would be thrilled to get a post card before our trip!

If anyone else needs some mail before their trip, let me know and I can send a post card or two out when we’re there in May.


----------



## Scrapiegirl75

We are going in July and my kids would love a postcard they still remember them from out last two trips!


----------



## DisneyMama811

is this thread still active? I'm in the midst of planning our daughters first trip for January 2023, they would be thrilled to receive something!!


----------



## Scrapiegirl75

I am hoping it is!!!


----------



## rescuetink

DisneyMama811 said:


> is this thread still active? I'm in the midst of planning our daughters first trip for January 2023, they would be thrilled to receive something!!



I hope it is!!  I just checked the F B group and there's been no activity there since 2017, so hopefully this one keeps going!!

My kids are older now so they don't need postcards, but we'll be there starting July 9th if we can send cards for anyone!!


----------



## mjmgsssp

DisneyMama811 said:


> is this thread still active? I'm in the midst of planning our daughters first trip for January 2023, they would be thrilled to receive something!!


I'll be in WDW in early November and would be glad to send a postcard to your girls.  Please PM me the info.

P.S.  I love this thread and send cards on almost every trip.


----------



## DJFan88

I’m going in 2 days for 2 weeks.  Feel free to PM me and I’d love to help.


----------



## Scrapiegirl75

DJFan88 said:


> I’m going in 2 days for 2 weeks.  Feel free to PM me and I’d love to help.


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Scrapiegirl75

DJFan88 said:


> I’m going in 2 days for 2 weeks.  Feel free to PM me and I’d love to help.


----------



## Scrapiegirl75

I can’t seem to PM you for some reason


----------



## DJFan88

Scrapiegirl75 said:


> I can’t seem to PM you for some reason


I think you have to have made like 10 posts or something, I can’t do yours yet, so do 5 more postings in the forums and then check


----------



## Scrapiegirl75

Oh weird I have sent messages in the past


----------



## DJFan88

Scrapiegirl75 said:


> I can’t seem to PM you for some reason


----------



## rescuetink

We'll be there in a few weeks and would be glad to send cards!!  My kids are too old now, but we've been Pixie Dusted in the past, so we're still willing to Pixie Dust others!!


----------



## hroberts518

rescuetink said:


> We'll be there in a few weeks and would be glad to send cards!!  My kids are too old now, but we've been Pixie Dusted in the past, so we're still willing to Pixie Dust others!!


Will you be there in June? We are headed there end of July, just found out about the FGM thing and my kids would just love it.  We've never been before and they are 6,8, and one turning 10 on the trip!


----------



## rescuetink

hroberts518 said:


> Will you be there in June? We are headed there end of July, just found out about the FGM thing and my kids would just love it.  We've never been before and they are 6,8, and one turning 10 on the trip!


We get there next Saturday Jukly 8th!!  PM me the info and we'll send off some cards!!


----------



## hroberts518

rescuetink said:


> We get there next Saturday Jukly 8th!!  PM me the info and we'll send off some cards!!


Will do!


----------



## DisneyMama811

How exactly does the FGM program work? like what do you actually do


----------



## mjmgsssp

Hi Mama,

A dis member requests that a postcard (or 2) be sent to their children/grandchildren via PM to other dis member who will be in the parks at least a month before them.  The 2nd dis member provides name and address (again,via PM) to member 1.

Member 1 sends postcard while they are visiting to tell children they are looking forward to their visit.

It's our way of helping to spread the magic.


----------



## Boymama1219

We are heading to WDW at the end of November and I would love if someone could send my son a card! I can’t wait to help anyone out while we are there.


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

Bringing my granddaughter to Disney for her first trip in October.  Would love a post card to be sent to her . I had this for her mom when we brought her and it was amazing seeing her get Mail from Minnie. I was so happy to send some out when we went too.


----------



## wlgreen94

We will be taking our first trip to Disney in January! We would love to participate and receive a card from Mickey and friends! I would be happy to pay it forward while we are there as well.


----------



## mjmgsssp

wlgreen94 said:


> We will be taking our first trip to Disney in January! We would love to participate and receive a card from Mickey and friends! I would be happy to pay it forward while we are there as well.


I will be there in early November and would be glad to send a card.  Please PM me your address.


----------



## rescuetink

hroberts518 said:


> Will do!


Hey, did your kids ever get the postcards we sent??


----------



## amykathleen2005

Looking for a postcard sent. We are going to Disney World in the beginning of December.


----------



## lorileahb

amykathleen2005 said:


> Looking for a postcard sent. We are going to Disney World in the beginning of December.


I'd be glad to help, but it may not be soon enough.  When would the postcard need to get to you by?


----------



## lorileahb

wlgreen94 said:


> We will be taking our first trip to Disney in January! We would love to participate and receive a card from Mickey and friends! I would be happy to pay it forward while we are there as well.


Hi - we will be there in early December - would be glad to send a card.  Saw where someone else offered in August - do you still need a card?


----------



## amykathleen2005

lorileahb said:


> I'd be glad to help, but it may not be soon enough.  When would the postcard need to get to you by





lorileahb said:


> I'd be glad to help, but it may not be soon enough.  When would the postcard need to get to you by?


Thank you! Dec 1st.


----------



## lorileahb

amykathleen2005 said:


> Thank you! Dec 1st.


We won't get there until Nov. 30... so not early enough.  Sorry!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We arrive on October 30th and will be there through Mid December, please PM me details on when your trip is and we will be willing to send out 5 postcards!


----------



## amykathleen2005

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> We arrive on October 30th and will be there through Mid December, please PM me details on when your trip is and we will be willing to send out 5 postcards!


Message sent to you!


----------



## michelleiada

We arrive April 30th.  Would love for my grandson to get a postcard from Mickey and Minnie, or Buzz Light Year, welcoming him back to Disney World.


----------



## lorileahb

michelleiada said:


> We arrive April 30th.  Would love for my grandson to get a postcard from Mickey and Minnie, or Buzz Light Year, welcoming him back to Disney World.


We go in early December - we'd be happy to send something while we are there.  Message me if you'd like to set it up.


----------



## DisneyMama811

we go mid January would love it if someone could send a card to my little girls from Cinderella... I know it's a bit early but we are in Canada and mail from the US has been slow!


----------



## lorileahb

DisneyMama811 said:


> we go mid January would love it if someone could send a card to my little girls from Cinderella... I know it's a bit early but we are in Canada and mail from the US has been slow!


We are going early December - would be happy to send a card from Cinderella.  Just message me the details.


----------



## Jerseyprincess317

So we planned a surprise trip for my son during Christmas week. He won't know until he opens up a box on Christmas morning. Would anyone be willing to send him a post card that we could add to the box. Thanks.


----------



## Martha543

During Christmas week, I had a surprise trip planned for my partner. He won't find out until Christmas morning when he opens the box.


----------



## lorileahb

Jerseyprincess317 said:


> So we planned a surprise trip for my son during Christmas week. He won't know until he opens up a box on Christmas morning. Would anyone be willing to send him a post card that we could add to the box. Thanks.


We are going early December and could send something to you, if you'd like.  Feel free to PM details.


----------

